# Above You Thread



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

What did you do?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

I put too many :side: in one post


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Oh. :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

i didnt think it would let me post if it was to big. and i was wrong


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

FAKE.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

? :sad:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Fake?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

:side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

HAI. 

fuck im wrecked. long day ahead of me too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Has 2 hotties in his sig


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Has A Banner Request.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Hello.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Should know that im actually impressed with Gail Kim in this match, usually im pretty harsh on her 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7vk5SMT3V0&feature=related


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Should see this Dumb Match


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

FELLA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

MODERATOR


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*



Josh™ said:


> Should see this Dumb Match


Yea that was pretty bad, not sure about Worst match ever but its up there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Eating burger king.


Om nom nom nom.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Have it your way :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Probably likes to eat at wendys....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Likes Sheamus FELLA


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

likes nirvana :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Just got back from walmart I bought wall stuff.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

A Pyro recruit.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

who in the what now?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

What in the blue hell is he saying


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*



Nabz™ said:


> A Pyro recruit.


Should know nasjays joined before pyro


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

I joined before both of them :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

:side:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

I was on this forum in 04 to. Just on my cousins account when this place was Wrestling Edge.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

No...... You just shut up


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

I'm being hated for no reason.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

damn you. you changed the thing under your username


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Woo Woo Woo









You Know It!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*



BkB Hulk said:


> :side:


did you just become a mod? if so congrats on your new spot


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*



Josh™ said:


> damn you. you changed the thing under your username


Oh now I get it lol, that wasn't so bad .


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

only gave me 7,500 credits for a sig attempt :side:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

7500? It's suppose to be 75'000 woops I think i forgot one more zero my bad, just wait up.

EDIT : gave you 7.5 million now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*

Should know the guy above him needs to edit his opening post so the thread title topic says "Above you thread" and not Above you thread 2. Damn that shit is annoying as hell.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2*



Nabz™ said:


> 7500? It's suppose to be 75'000 woops I think i forgot one more zero my bad, just wait up.
> 
> EDIT : gave you 7.5 million now


sweet. thanks



Pyro™ said:


> Should know the guy above him needs to edit his opening post so the thread title topic says "Above you thread" and not Above you thread 2. Damn that shit is annoying as hell.


hey that guy has a name.  how do you change the title?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> sweet. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> hey that guy has a name.  how do you change the title?


I know you do, Josh.  



Just edit the first post in this thread and take out the 2 in the textbox. I've done it in my post to illustrate the effect, but yours will change it for the whole thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Above You Thread 2 will stay Just to annoy pyro™*

Fuck you.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Above You Thread 2 will stay Just to annoy pyro™*

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

weird. the forum just went down for me for a sec


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it did that for me too.

Has an avatar of The Miz giving his finisher to Jack Swagger. I'm jealous. :|


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The Fuck You you gave Pyro it seemed so random lmao after you telling how to change the title...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Use one of these 
















i made the requst but i dont like them that fast


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> The Fuck You you gave Pyro it seemed so random lmao after you telling how to change the title...


he said that to me because i changed the title to above you thread 2 will stay just to annoy pyro™ lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> Use one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the point, though. The point is, in yours he's doing it to Swagger, not Daniel Bryan. I despise Swagger, I don't mind/mildly like Bryan.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Pyro where in the blue hell is Tecumseh, Ontario, Canada? Which city is it most near to?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i didnt even request that one. i just found it on the second page of the request thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nabz™ said:


> Pyro where in the blue hell is Tecumseh, Ontario, Canada? Which city is it most near to?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i like how its says be miz behind riley on your avy


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Ah I see not near from here never heard of that place lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;8772850 said:


> i like how its says be miz behind riley on your avy


Does anybody even know what that means? I've been trying to figure it out for ages.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Not a clue. lol. sounds like a weird spin off from be jealous.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Johnny Be Miz... instead of Johnny Be Badd.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wanna be miz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think it sounds stupid. That phrase is the reason why I've never bought a Miz shirt yet. :$ He needs to ditch it, it's nonsensical.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

they should just make it the miz. keep it simple


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

almost payday then I'm going to buy Mafia 2 and some stuff from playstation store.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Rent* Mafia 2 your gonna regret buying it my friend short game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought it and I don't regret it at all. I'm gonna play it a lot, I quite enjoyed it. I enjoy games that are primarily driven by story.

Buy it on 360, though, not PS3, unless you don't have 360. There's things on PS3 that are missing, such as pools of blood.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have both.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i want an xbox


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Well I was just helping him save money. More of a rent then a buy it's good game though.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

added me on ps


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I haven't added him. 

I rarely use online, but I wouldn't mind doing so if you're interested in slaughtering me at SVR 2011 in October.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I added josh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just found out about this Bed Intruder song that's been around for the last month and it's fucking hilarious. Must watch.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Run and tell that, homeboy.




Have you seen the double rainbow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's climbin' in ya windows and snatchin' ya people up.

I've seen the double rainbow shit but I can't figure out how in the hell it's funny.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

tryna .... em so y'all need to hide your kids, hide your wife hide your Husband cause they're raping everybody out here.




Have you ever seen that show =3 with ray william johnson?
http://www.youtube.com/user/RayWilliamJohnson

I like turtles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, I don't. The only really popular person on Youtube I listen to is Phil, I'm not much for Ray William Johnson. Or at least not from what I've seen of him.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Goldust just made me laugh



> WWEGoldust
> 
> Ill bring back the shattered dreams when we aren't pg anymore..or unless I get hold of the dashing one


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not sure how that's funny. :|


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nor me, I was just feeling rather random this morning.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Green ANt and Pyro... Good morning fellow WFers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully finds my new sig interesting.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning James how are you doing?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*New thread...*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Old one was massacred by Josh and too many :side: emotes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Should know that I'm about to start his request.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Hopefully finds my new sig interesting.


howd you do that. its pretty cool


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Old one was massacred by Josh and too many :side: emotes.


*What ?*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i put too many :side: in one post and it froze


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

**


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao. Sup Medo?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Blondes :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I like Beth and Natalie so yeah I guess I like certain blondes ... Me not liking blondes is kinda old news now Mikey


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hi BK *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Might not know that The Bird is the Word :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey MEdo been a while


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Might not know that The Bird is the Word :hmm:


Mikey!!!! Yayyyyy!

Sheamus...... boooo!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

James yay
Pru bigger yay! (want her to play Sage in an X-Men film)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I love Shannen Brenda Pru Doherty Halliwell Walsh lol. She was the best in Charmed and I was glad they put her in the new 90210 also


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Mikey!!!! Yayyyyy!
> 
> Sheamus...... boooo!


Sheamus is awesome, Fella


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah she was always my fave in Charmed, I cried when she was written out.,


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I really only watched it for Alyssa Milano and Rose McGowan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, back in the day I didnt know why she left, but I heard that it was because of Alyssa Milano.

Rose Mcgowan did okay but she was no replacement.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

is that Phoebe and Paige?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

]










I can dream


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ That would own.

Piper (Holly Marie Combs) may be my favorite of them all though. I cant belive that in real life she married the guy who played Dan instead of Leo (Brian Krause)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Pru is and will always be my fave from Charmed, was something about her.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

id like to hear Beautiful Poisons Entrance Theme.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I want to see the movie Nightlight (View of Terror) but I cant find it anywhere. She is in it.

Edit-It would be an intresting theme.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JOsh I am currently working on a Beautiful Poison theme tune and tron, posting it on youtube once it is finished ... Found this some time ago though






Got an entrance for them already though, Katie gets on the top turnbuckle and does her hand taunt. Victoria bends over the ropes like she always does, while Daffney does her split entrance thing underneath her, Katie and Victoria stand either side of Daffney as she's on her knees in the centre of the ring screaming with Vic messing with her hair and Kat smirking.

And I'm sure you will find it at some point James.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

You could use Tarja Turnunen's cover of Alice Cooper's "Poison"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm using a mashup pf their themes. Taking ages to do it properly though, as I'm a perfectionist when it comes to the Poison haha

Not sure what I'll call it. Something like I'm not the lady to hurt you or something...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This song would be awesome 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcbMW2-Goog&ob=av2n


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You know when I came up with the Beautiful Poison I never thought it would catch on :lmao.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh I see, good luck and I hope ot turns out in the end 

I ordered a TBP shirt and CM Punk's newest one the other day along with Nightwish and Flyleaf.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope so too haha. Might scrap it though and use something else. 

I don' own any wrestling shirts any more as I binned all my old ones. I prefer to make my own these days... Last one I did was a Beautiful Nightmare one.. I like it


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I want to make a Team Balthazar shirt


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The only time I could tolerate Cole.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I always thought Cole was a great character.

I was just thinking... Michael Cole should turn into Balthazar someday on King lmao.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

haha Michael Cole: I am not the mystery general manager and I quote! 

Cole stands up and turns around morphing into Balthazar.

Cole: I am!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know Piper > Prue.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was never really a fan of Piper.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What the hell is a Balthazar?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Balthazar was/is a demon in many mythologies, and was used in Charmed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ah ok and what's charmed?





and who or what is a prue?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its an old show about magic chicks. and i think prue was one of the characters


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah Pru was one of the sisters in the show. They were all witches three of them who went hunting demons and shiz.z


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh ok sounds um interesting.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is charmed worth watching? :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

not really


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It was good at the time, but now. Not so much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alright  

so how is evrerybody ?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

feeling great today. Hows the leg?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im good. hoping Awesome-o has a chance to attempt my sig. you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesom-o did my original Poison sig for me, he's pretty awesome as his name states.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

leg still hurts, but i can walk  just its painful to do so


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Rest it up for a few days dude, and I'm sure you will be fine soon enough.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Awesom-o did my original Poison sig for me, he's pretty awesome as his name states.


yeah he did my last one. thats why i already sent him 1 billion credits just to take a look



Hiplop™ said:


> leg still hurts, but i can walk  just its painful to do so


what happened?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

was in a soccer tourney and i sprained it  yeah it sucks because i was one of our best players and we lost because of it -.- (if i hadve stayed on we wouldve won  )


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off for the night... Have a good one folks. 

BK


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn That Sucks. this is annoying. its only been a few days. but there has been 147 veiws in my sig request and only 1 attempt. maybe if credits were worth anything their would be more attempts


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> was in a soccer tourney and i sprained it  yeah it sucks because i was one of our best players and we lost because of it -.- (if i hadve stayed on we wouldve won  )


well at lest your not Conceited or anything.







:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> well at lest your not Conceited or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao i just realize that sounded really arogant.. but we actually would have won lol, we had to cal lsomeone up from the under 16 league to cover for me, and they missed the ball and thats why they beat us lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My old Christian Sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

who made that? its great


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

idk. i made that request a while ago. you can use it if you want


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey MEdo been a while


*Yea i have been busy in work you know...

How are you ?*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Likes Velvet Sky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Only 5 more days until I go to Egypt


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has a very hot sig & avatar.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You are going to Egypt, PK ?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Yea i have been busy in work you know...
> 
> How are you ?*


I'm, great thanks, just tired all the dam time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thatis isn't too bad *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

True True.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes Medo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Where ?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sharm el-Sheikh


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ahha it's amazing city you will enjoy it alot especially on the beach but there's only one proplem it's too hot here at this time.

I hope you enjoy your time here*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Velvet Sky :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Katie Lea nom nom

Velvet Sky = you can keep her


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill be happy to take Either. Or Both


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Medo.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to my parents house for my dad's birthday he's now 71.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn. my Dads only about to hit 40


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't know my dad


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't really know my dad either. Left when i was 6.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I don't really know my dad either. Left when i was 6.





Purple Kisses said:


> I don't know my dad


I'll be your guys dad. 



:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> I don't know my dad





BambiKiller said:


> I don't really know my dad either. Left when i was 6.


*Sorry to hear that guys, i lost my dad as well 3 years ago *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao... Lived 21 years not knowing one so don't feel the urge to have one.

What doesn't kill you shall only make you stronger.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont know my dad either but ive had a stepfather since i was 7.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

My nan and grandad took me in when I was 11, gave me absolutely everything I wanted. Mind you glad I moved out when I did. Love my apartment.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Im Baaaaack.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Had Their Name Changed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho fan


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'm bored.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Then you should attempt my sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Me too


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus does need one. sheamus looks weird in the current one :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I was going to but honestly I'm tired of GFX's atm. I probably made my last attempt for a long while on Medo's. 

Plus, I got a BTB to manage.

Did anyone's school start yet?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i start back on the 7th. ugh. i hate school so much


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I start on the 7th too. Meh to be honest I enjoy school as nerdy as it may sound I just make the most of it cuz you got no choice you have to go besides after all the education if you work hard the reward is good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> Stratus does need one. sheamus looks weird in the current one :lmao


I found one, some people done my request


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

My College starts Monday. Been doing orientation the past few days.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nice Nice.

How's life guys?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching smackdown another crappy koffi vs dolph match YAWN.

dolph is soooooooooooooooo boring and sucks so much.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^Marks for the right people


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thinks Riley will win NXT though we all know that Mcgillicutty will be winning :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. and Skip Shefield will come back at NoC, beat everyone with his ankle cast and win the wwe title


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'm a warrior.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man I'm tired, later guys(S).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Doink the clown will come back and become wwe champion.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

is curious how Pyro™ made his sig


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol at some one comparing Alberto to desmond wolfe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Thinks Riley will win NXT though we all know that Mcgillicutty will be winning :side:


I honestly thought Hennig was going to win the whole season but he's done. He has no momentum, lost 3 matches in a row and lost to Zach Ryder. It's going to be either Alex Riley or Kaval, and I hope to God it's Riley because the loser has no future.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

As long as its Alex Riley or Kaval that wins NXT then i'll be happy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

i hope any one who isn't alex wins.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Picture seems to be changing colors.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim fan


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome avy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks 

Sup?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing much just listening to music, you?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching Family Guy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fella*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Champ is Here :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Went from Weird to Creepy Stratus


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> The Champ is Here :side:


*RKO :side:*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

WasteLand :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay people. Hello folks.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey. Just Woke up


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I woke up abot half hour ago was awake until like 4am


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What time do you have now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

3:13pm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i have 10:13 am


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Coolios.  Think I might make myself a fruit smoothie.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should attempt my new question


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes but I created the thread, bit odd if I'm the only one answering them :lmao.

I'll let someone else get it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

True.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yummy yummy Orange, Passion Fruit and Mango smoothie


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Most know alt+0153=™ nut did you know thatalt+010153= ©


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

rofl.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats going on Green?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much just playing TEW yourself?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Got Another sig Attempt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey all


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Ready to head to campus in a bit.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Dan.. BAck at college James?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™;8777128 said:


> Hey all


Has the 2 best wrestler in his sig












Triple H and John Cena :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao Josh.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I shouldve saved that joke for your sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

@Josh :evil:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> @Josh*™* :evil:


Fixed it :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol yes but my sig ain't a joke  We all know they're Beautiful Poison


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Christian > Victoria :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

To you perhaps


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Victoreas been Womens Champion Which equals wwe championship for divas. Christian hasnt


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was just about to say that :lmao...

She also won the TNA KO Title within a month of being there. So making her the second only WWE and KO Champs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i finally own a 360


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Tha's awesome bro.... What made you buy one?>


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice. I Might get one soon


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I got one about year and half ago, me loves my 360.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Tha's awesome bro.... What made you buy one?>


The 360 came with COD 4, 2 Controllers and a Rock Band Guitar for $150. I couldnt pass that up


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im guessing its the old version?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not bad Mikey, not bad at all.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I have had my 360 since launch.. granted iv had to get new ones cuz of RROD, but i love it for the arcade


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I was thinking about getting SVR10 so i could try that Roster Hack out that i found on youtube since it was only for 360 but it probably wouldnt be worth it since SVR11 is coming out soon.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I was thinking about getting SVR10 so i could try that Roster Hack out that i found on youtube since it was only for 360 but it probably wouldnt be worth it since SVR11 is coming out soon.


You need to have a j-tag 360 if you don't then gtfo dont waste money.

@ Josh admit it that you go on paint and quickly throw up a GFX attempt only for the credits


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never had my 360 modded and it works fine. Granted that I'm hardly on it, but still.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

No idea what your talking about 

if i have credits i can get people to try my sig request


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL at you quickly editing your post without notice.

"I need credits so people can do my request."

to the one you have now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I have credits for the same reason. but I kinda just ask for something and they make it me.. :$ i probably use my credits for threads where I give away prizes now. HArdly use them to get something I want.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

There pretty useless I use to think you could actually do something good with them


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you can buy banners in the graphic shop. or bribe people to do sig request. and bet. but their pretty much pointless. all the people that get the credts for banners or bets cant do anything with them


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

VBookie I thought it was like if u be 1 billion and you win you get 1 billion but it's not so i just stopped.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I tend to just put 1,000 on the Wrestling PPV ones. No big deal.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has the Grastes Womens Wrestler in their sig.........................:lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'd rather have this thread just change to a Whats Up thread for people to just talk.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I only allow Daffney's lobotomy on Victoria in my sig because of that fine ass.


Same Nabz

The Discussion Discussion Thread.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well Decide on a name and ill be happy to change it


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Josh did you really change the title of the thread the way pyro told you does it work?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> Josh did you really change the title of the thread the way pyro told you does it work?


yeah. all you do it go to advanced edit of the op.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Said that he enjoyed talking to me in another thread


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm surprised I get mentioned so much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im surprised iv been mentioned in one of those threads :hmm:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> Said that he enjoyed talking to me in another thread


Seeing as we just said to suggest making this a "whats up" "general disscusion thread" 

You should Know Your Role and .... noooooope not gonna finish it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it should be the whats up thread personally


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i prefer the above you thread :side:

gives it more of a purpose


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What purpose? It's just the regulars chatting.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Huh.

?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mind you it's always been the Above you thread so yeah might as well keep it as it is.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Dosent really bother me either way. if you guys can decide on a name ill change it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i say leave it  everyone knows its just a spam thread anyway


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

True to true,

EDIt - If Mizaki steals my Beautiful poison gif, after using it as an example, I'm changing my name to MizakiKiller. :gun:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well yeah. Just look at the description of this section
Spam: Word games. Create them, play them, and eat spam. :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Says it all really... Same could be said for the TNA section


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Tna Section should say
*Warning*: unless your 100% in love with TNA Post at your own Risk.

Also in the trivia thread after 3 hints what do you do?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wait for someone to get the answer.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Wait for someone to get the answer.


ok . hiplop™s havin some trouble with my last question


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

someone pplease help in the trivia thread.. im awful at these things


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I was thinking of making this my new sig:










What do you guys think?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nice. Very Original . im impressed anyone found a gif of katie lea ever winning a match:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NabzKiller it is :gun: :lmao. Mind you everyone knows where anyone stole it from. Not difficult haha... That's Katie's finisher but she didn't win that match Josh.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you serious?
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lmao.

We should be the Nexus of WF, BK Nabz Josh Hip ftw.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

YES  invade WF

im barrett..


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao and yeah I'm serious Josh... Katie hadn't won a singles match in WWE since 2008.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

When ever we feel something is not right we invade.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you can be botchtunga :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na I'm not changing the Beautiful poison for no body


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Well I guess the first victim to WF Nexus can be you BK.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome, ... It's my gimmick. I love crazy ladies and killed Bambi.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Orders WF NEXUS to Destroy BK*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Barrett - Hiplop
Otunga - Nabz 
Tarver - Josh
Slater- Stratus :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BK - Gabriel because unless any of you can do a 450 splash, then he's me. PLus I don't mind my alternative lifestyle :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hey. i wanna be barrett


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i called it first :evil:

and BK i doubt any of us could 

Hiplop - Barrett
Josh - ???
Nabz - ???
BK - Gabriel
Stratus - ???


People- Get your spot


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I like my BK Drop better... A corkscrew moonsault into the splits.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Fine. ill be Tarver. Since he is second in command

Now Someone needs to get a Banner made for WF Nexus


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

OUCH :faint: 

Austin101 can be Sheffield.. since hes gone


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao

I think I might put a pic of my up on my WF profile.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Should notice my new usertitle :side:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'm gonna be hmmm Skip Sheffield.

EDIT: Wait who am I?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL I ain't changing mine, always said I wouldn't.

P.S. - Pic of me on my profile finally up whoop whoop,..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> I'm gonna be hmmm Skip Sheffield.
> 
> EDIT: Wait who am I?


you can choose 

so far its

Hiplop - Barrett
BK - Gabriel
Josh - Tarver
and the rest are open..


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL I know bk is not gonna change but still I foound the Nexus Font so I had to quickly make this 

BK-











Hiplop-










Josh-


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I threw this together so we can use it until someone comes up with something better


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to make my N avy ah shit time to make it , Josh I like your AVY


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

k changing it now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Won't let me change to BK  Avy I mean


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What happened?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe is too big


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Heh i rock


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll sort it shortly


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Seems everyone is joining Nexus in this thread :hmm:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nope I made it the max size it can be


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus join or ELSE :evil:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to the family Stratus:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow I changed my avy :O


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Even I can't believe it :O


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

So am i the "Wade Barrett" of this Nexus group? :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao this is actually quite amusing.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats me :side:

Hiplop - Barrett 
Josh- Tarver
BK - Gabriel
Nabz hasnt chosen yet :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nabz chose Sheffield.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Look at my spoiler


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

So i guess whoever botches the most posts will be Otunga

I guess ill be Slater


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I already fuckin love this!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Josh give us the bb-code for the sig the spoiler part we shall use it btw add STratus to it!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh ok  

Barrett - me
Tarver- Josh
Slater- Stratus
Sheffield - Nabz
BK - Gabriel 

.. Nolo king for botchtunga ? :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

just did. im gonna make one more change to make it better than ill post the code

im predicting pyro will be in to call riley :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I want in on this WF Nexus nonsense. Seems like a decent gimmick to waste a few days on.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro can be the Otunga of the group :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro you can be Otunga


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow I thought Pyro was gonna bash this idea lmao hold up avy coming up.

Here you goPyro:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8777822 said:


> Pyro you can be Otunga


Fuck no.

Hell, I SHOULD be Barrett. I have the most posts.

If I have to be somebody else, give me Daniel Bryan and we'll go with the gimmick that nobody got kicked out.



> im predicting pyro will be in to call riley :lmao


Absolutely....if I can do that, can I? 

EDIT ~ Thanks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm: 

We can call up Riley :side:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Growing by the seconds.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™;8777832 said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> Hell, I SHOULD be Barrett. I have the most posts.
> 
> ...


]

Im ok with it. id rather have riley than boutchy. everyone ok with that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> :hmm:
> 
> We can call up Riley :side:


Alright, then I'm the Rare Breed.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Everything is fine I don't even care who I am this is pretty epic creds to me for the idea rawr 

I gotta go cya later today.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Who shall be our Justin roberts ???


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm finding this rather amusing. Everyone is gonna be like WTF!

Laters Nabz.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. this is random. but i live in va and there going to have a signing with just rtruth and the bella twins.lol. thats so wack


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

First post in this thread and I already see a Clique formed 

Haha, other than the WF Nexus forming, what's up everyone?



Josh™;8777860 said:


> lol. this is random. but i live in va and there going to have a signing with just rtruth and the bella twins.lol. thats so wack


I live in VA too and I saw that ad on ESPN about three days ago or so. Wish they would get someone relevant to appear other people nobody cares about. At least I got to see Edge back in 2007 (You know, back when he was actually good).


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Can I go all BellaKiller


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> First post in this thread and I already see a Clique formed
> 
> Haha, other than the WF Nexus forming, what's up everyone?


Outsider :side:

And meh planning our victim


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Hiplop™;8777878 said:


> Outsider :side:
> 
> And meh planning our victim


TNA Section for your first victim please. I've only been really active here since yesterday and my IQ has already gone done my several points after reading the "TNA IS PRO WRESTLING~~~~" thread.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know Chris Jericho is going to be at a signing near me, but I'm not going.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

GOOD IDEA... NEXUS ATTACK


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'm gonna be gone in like 2 minutes but YEAH WE SHOULD INVADE THE TNA SECTION WHEN ALL NEXUS MEMBERS ARE ONLINE OH MAN that is gonna be jokes.

I'm out for real.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Raven Ryder attack.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on guys, attacking the TNA section is like attacking the kids on the little yellow bus.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

True  thats low even for me :side:

How about bboy 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. attack on TNA Section is a waste. what are we gonna do. make their red bar longer.
btw. just finished my sig. what do you guys think


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Be back in a little bit


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Laters Josh.,


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Bye Gabriel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See ya Josh.

BTW, H, this might be a useless idea seeing as he could lose, but if Riley wins NXT season 2, can I be co-leader?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

The Above You thread has been taken over by the Nexus.8*D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Possibly :side: maybe just move up past Slater 

We should change this to the Nexus is taking over WF thread :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> The Above You thread has been taken over by the Nexus.8*D


Don't be mad, we've only recruited 6.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why did you say goodbye to me Hippy I aint' going nowhere yet


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh :side: thought you were leaving :hmm:

And i love how we have taken over with only 6 members :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyros already trying to take my spot


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id watch out if i were you Tarver :hmm:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Damn, I wish I would have gotten in here sooner. I totally would have been in WF Nexus


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you could be Darren young.. but we all know how that will end :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You sure would ... I nominate you to join


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

... or you could be our comedy act, Otunga


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

If anything, I'd be the Daniel Bryan before he bailed on Nexus. Cause he's awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

we already have an S though :argh:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

but we don't have a -S-


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah shit, well I guess my whole name could fit. Or maybe dashes around the S.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

we shall decide when the rest of the team show up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think he has to be Young or Otunga. If I can be a season 2 member, it should be open.

But, then again, I am.....me, after all, so I get special treatment. :side:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think he has to be Young or Otunga. If I can be a season 2 member, it should be open.


I would rather be Wade Barrett's rose than Otunga.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I refused to be Otunga so I got the greatest NXT rookie in history, Mr. Alex Riley.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you can be a rose then :side:

or you can pick a season 2 rookie.. as long as its not kaval... we dont want kaval


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well SAW likes ladies that can fight, so every true faction needs a lady :lmao.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8778040 said:


> you can be a rose then :side:
> 
> or you can pick a season 2 rookie.. as long as its not kaval... we dont want kaval


I'd rather have Kaval than Ted jr 2.0 or Fatass.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Fatass could be our entertainment :sad:

i say we make him my rose


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'M your entertainment, I'm ALEX RILEY. Remember that.  The only way Fatass could be entertaining is if he took Preston Lacy's role on Jackass.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i say we make him my rose


lol it was a joke. Cause Otunga is horrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I say we just let him be Bryan. It's the only decent rookie choice left, and it's not like we're following the actual group, and I would've picked him if I couldn't be Riley or Barrett.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fine you can be daniel bryan 

now i have to update my sig :sad:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> fine you can be daniel bryan
> 
> now i have to update my sig :sad:


Awesome! Now I gotta go change my avatar


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure do.,


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm: tarver or Sheffield better come and make Danielsons avatar :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What font is it and i'll make it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Um what's this? I feel a little intimidated. Just a little!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> What font is it and i'll make it.


I've got it. It's Latin Wide D.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao OKies Saw


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Um what's this? I feel a little intimidated. Just a little!


you should be :evil:

We are taking over WF... one spam section at a time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Um what's this? I feel a little intimidated. Just a little!


A bunch of nerds with nothing better to do than to live vicariously through the people we see on television.

But on here, WE ARE ONE. :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I must go into the Raw section, apparently Im dating Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well im about to win a world title 

NEXUS START TROLLIN'


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Done!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome Saw


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

we need to take of wfo


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wfo? Tarver you really must take off your hankerchief when talking


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

wrestling forum order. hollywood headliner and raZor rajah.lol. old joke from the proofs rant complaining about headline


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i see... i fear Rajah might be able to destroy me :argh:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

There's a new order now... The winds of change are coming to the Wrestling Forum... And they're either Nexus or against us.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Holy shit. This is awesome.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Victoria gif stolen


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Can someone add a ™ to my avatar


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i am making a rant fellow Nexus  so more people can feel our wrath... but i need help  give me ideas for it


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its gonna be very interesting to see how people respond to that rant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't even THINK of mentioning me in it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hopefulyl we get into classic rants 

:side: why not pyro


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't even THINK of mentioning me in it.


Why not?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why not Pyro?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Josh™;8778212 said:


> Can someone add a ™ to my avatar


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*WTF is this ?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> hopefulyl we get into classic rants
> 
> :side: why not pyro


Because A) I hate the entire rants section. B) If you piss off an Admin with it, I don't want to get banned for being part of your group.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Medo said:


> *WTF is this ?*


A HOSTILE TAKEOVER. MWAHHHAHAHA!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

can i brieftly mention you ? in the list of members? perhaps in white font?

not like im bashing anyone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, don't do it at all. I'm already in your sig, that's enough. Just leave me out of anything that could possibly piss the Admins off. I've already been unjustly banned once, I don't want it to happen again.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

can they ban for creating a group. though now that i think about it. i dont like the rant idea. i see it just being all dumbass negative reponses.

Thanks saw


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah plenty of negativity... Shit just got real.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> i am making a rant fellow Nexus  so more people can feel our wrath... but i need help  give me ideas for it


Should call out a mod or admin. Since it'd be like the real nexus beating up cena.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fine i wont make the rant 

and to above.. yeah thatd be smart :side:

i was pretty much just going to say what ive been saying here.. but there xD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rants never turn out well. I agree with Josh, I don't want it to happen.

EDIT ~ Good.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats for the best.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> fine i wont make the rant
> 
> and to above.. yeah thatd be smart :side:
> 
> i was pretty much just going to say what ive been saying here.. but there xD


Be fun to read though, even if it'd be a pretty bad move .


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ yeah. and 20 pages of 5th grade insults


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lmfao i was going to make it pretty fun .. but yeah its better to still be able to come to WF 

doubt anythingd happen , but ill play it safe


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Josh™ - Your attempt in my banner request not showing anymore!*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You better Hippy after i brought your membership


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i was going to enter the banner request but i suck


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> A HOSTILE TAKEOVER. MWAHHHAHAHA!


*OMG 















:side:*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i dont see being banned a problem. can they ban for starting a group and making a rant about idk. but i just dont want to hear all the bs from the people that are always in the rant section

Edit: Medo i fixed it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah i highly doubt wed get banned lol worst i said was "You're either nexus or against us"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

All we'd get is 2000 posts of people saying "grow up" and then a couple saying "hmm that was fun" And my rep would go down to 0


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> i dont see being banned a problem. can they ban for starting a group and making a rant about idk. but i just dont want to hear all the bs from the people that are always in the rant section


Simple solution, don't visit the rant section


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> i was going to enter the banner request but i suck


*That's ok, feel free to try it if you want.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> All we'd get is 2000 posts of people saying "grow up" and then a couple saying "hmm that was fun" And my rep would go down to 0


yeah. i like my green rep


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

as do i ... its pretty


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> Simple solution, don't visit the rant section


ummmm. yeah. that why i said the rant shouldnt be made


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is anyone going to order NOC? I havent ordered that PPV yet, but I might this time.

Edit: ah, I didn't see that my bad lol.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

someone that can make a sig request. (just used mine) to get a nexus banner


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Why would i order it if im winning a title there? :side:

i was going to but i realized i requested last week


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> Why would i order it if im winning a title there? :side:
> 
> i was going to but i realized i requested last week


Good point lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn. anyone else that can? i know pyros saving his for rielys nxt win


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I have no intention of ordering NOC,,, cuz it's free to watch here in the UK


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I have no intention of ordering NOC,,, cuz it's free to watch here in the UK


I really wish I lived in the UK sometimes. I hate waiting here one Sunday each month and constantly refreshing the Multimedia section till it's uploaded.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I have no intention of ordering NOC,,, cuz it's free to watch here in the UK


Damn your lucky, which PPVs you got for free over there?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well this year we've had: Extreme Rules, fatal Four Way, MITB and NOTC for free.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> I really wish I lived in the UK sometimes. I hate waiting here one Sunday each month and constantly refreshing the Multimedia section till it's uploaded.


Thats what being an indy star does for you :no:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

So what do my fellow WF Nexus members think of me making us a banner? It'd have all our names, the big N and probably all our avatars. Or something along those lines.



Hiplop™;8778338 said:


> Thats what being an indy star does for you :no:


But at least I can kick people's heads in.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Well this year we've had: Extreme Rules, fatal Four Way, MITB and NOTC for free.


Damn that's pretty sweet, I guess you have to pay for the Big 4?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah we pay for the Big 4. But I think we get 4 or 5 free a year... They didn't space them out very well this year.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

-SAW- said:


> So what do my fellow WF Nexus members think of me making us a banner? It'd have all our names, the big N and probably all our avatars. Or something along those lines.




sounds like a good idea i dont buy ppvs. i will be watching on live stream for free


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> So what do my fellow WF Nexus members think of me making us a banner? It'd have all our names, the big N and probably all our avatars. Or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> But at least I can kick people's heads in.


DO IT!


At least i won NXT :frustrate


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Yeah we pay for the Big 4. But I think we get 4 or 5 free a year... They didn't space them out very well this year.
> 
> Basically paid for:
> 
> ...


Not bad I guess, it sucks that I have to pay for all 12 of them :cussin:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

At least I have Bieber like hair. I like the way it flops when I go down on Cena with a Splash. :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana89 if you pm me a reminder on ppv night ill send you my live stream


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Bieber hair isnt a good thing :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh man... the WF Nexus. I am gonna get jumped.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> Bieber hair isnt a good thing :side:


This.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I won't let erm James


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> Nirvana89 if you pm me a reminder on ppv night ill send you my live stream


If you're talking to me, then thanks I would really appreciate it 




Hiplop™ said:


> Bieber hair isnt a good thing :side:


Bieber, himself isn't a good thing. Bad enough I have to listen to him when my gf is with me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> Oh man... the WF Nexus. I am gonna get jumped.


Extreme angel walks to the ring preparing to cut a promo, 

but wait the WF NEXUS JUMPS Extreme angel from behind leaving him unconcious :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Lmao. Yeah Beiber really sucks. I hate that kid.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Bieber, himself isn't a good thing. Bad enough I have to listen to him when my gf is with me.


Man, that sucks. Especially with a username like *Nirvana*89.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


>


:lmao I wish I had a preeium membership I would put that in my sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro has been replaced as our entertainment..by BAMBIKILLER

sorry pyro you didnt say any bieber jokes


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

dont be cheap only 5 for a year and 10 for 30


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Has a great username.

Edit-God, this thread has been active latley.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> Man, that sucks. Especially with a username like *Nirvana*89.


lol I know right? I can't stand the kinda music she listens too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> Has a great username.
> 
> Edit-God, this thread has been active latley.


thanks to the WF NEXUS !!!~~~


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rated-HBK said:


> I'm so bored.


Same.

What are you up2?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> dont be cheap only 5 for a year and 10 for 30


Yeah, I know it's cheap but I don't have a credit card, so can't get one.



Extreme Angel said:


> Has a great username.


Thanks  They were a great band.

Oh & Shannon was hot in Charmed.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Extreme Angel said:


> Same.
> 
> What are you up2?


Nothing much just listeing to music, you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Same, nothing to do right now. The Frat boys want me to go to thier party but I really dont feel good. They know I dont drink either lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TO ALL WF NEXUS MEMBERS, GO TO THE RANTS SECTION, SOMEONE MADE A RANT ON US


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh leave him to it it's only Shirley Crabtree... 

2000A.D – OMG Backstreet boys!!!
2006A.D – Who is Backstreet boys ?
2010A.D – OMG Justin Bieber!!!!!!
2015A.D – Who is Justin Bieber.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh leave him to it it's only Shirley Crabtree... He'll get flamed now :lmao.
> 
> 
> 2000A.D – OMG Backstreet boys!!!
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh leave him to it it's only Shirley Crabtree... He'll get flamed now :lmao.
> 
> 
> 2000A.D – OMG Backstreet boys!!!
> ...


lol Awesome!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im not worried. good chance he'll just take all the heat for a crappy rant.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I still liked the WF Horsemen better...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Q. What’s the difference between Justin Bieber and Lady Gaga ?
A. One of them has balls and it ain’t Bieber.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

We must defeat the wFo! Victory is the only option!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Extreme Angel said:


> Same, nothing to do right now. The Frat boys want me to go to thier party but I really dont feel good. *They know I dont drink either *lol.


Convert them to Straight Edge also. lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> We must defeat the wFo! Victory is the only option!


Danielson, it appears we are leading this fight!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

-SAW- said:


> We must defeat the wFo! Victory is the only option!


No. calling our headliner and rajah(2 Admins) is not smart


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I better go get the sheers and head on over to the Frat Housse then, be back later....


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> No. calling our headliner and rajah(2 Admins) is not smart


Well I'm not gonna do anything to get us banned. :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You guys can feel free. Yellow doesn't suit me.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah no! We've lost Justin Gabriel!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I would see you as more of a Flock member than anything else aNt


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well if your going to call them out in the rant section please leave my name out. im just now on good terms with headline from when i wanted to be a mod. and i would like it to stay that way


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> I would see you as more of a Flock member than anything else aNt


My thoughts exactly bud.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh it appears ladycroft wants to face you :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone should make a WF Flock group lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> Josh it appears ladycroft wants to face you :side:



i wouldnt mind to "face" her


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> i wouldnt mind to "face" her


exactly youve got it lucky ... i have to face shirley crabtree -.-


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Me and Extreme Angel... The Flock. We are free as a Raven in flight. For we answer to no leader.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nirvana89 said:


> Someone should make a WF Flock group lol


Maybe...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Me and Extreme Angel... The Flock. We are free as a Raven in flight. For we answer to no leader.


Quote The Raven Nevermore!

Edit: Awesome


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Me and Extreme Angel... The Flock. We are free as a Raven in flight. For we answer to no leader.


Sounds awesome to me, any special stuff we have to do to our sigs or something to show it?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Q. What’s the difference between Justin Bieber and Lady Gaga ?
> A. One of them has balls and it ain’t Bieber.


:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well you already have the awesomeness that is Pru Angel and I got my Poison


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

SCAMP! 

Hows it been?

Edit-Fair enough. Maybe just some text will work.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just put WF Flock Member in your space under your name or something :lmao.

And hey Scamp


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> SCAMP!
> 
> Hows it been?


I've been good. Just working alot but no compliance. How's it going with you?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Just put WF Flock Member in your space under your name or something :lmao.
> 
> And hey Scamp


lol, I wish I could get rid of the stupid newbie under mine


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao im loving the rant


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

-SAW- step into the light, and never be cast amongst anothers shadow 


Nirvana seems pretty cool.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> lol, I wish I could get rid of the stupid newbie under mine


either become premium. or post in the wrestling section and get your post count up. cause the post here dont count


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I remember back in the WEF days when it used to count.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I heard about that. Mind you it is in essence a spam section. So meh I can see why it doesn't


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> I remember back in the WEF days when it used to count.


it counted when i first joined


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> -SAW- step into the light, and never be cast amongst anothers shadow
> 
> 
> Nirvana seems pretty cool.


ThanksYou're cool aswell



Josh™;8778509 said:


> either become premium. or post in the wrestling section and get your post count up. cause the post here dont count


Oh ok thanks,


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, buy an account. You can use signatures and bigger avatars. Worth it if you plan on becoming a daily posting member.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Like Pyro and myself


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Like Pyro and myself


And me

pyro im guessing your out?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Ugly Betty!!!!

Lol, only thing on TV.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> And me
> 
> pyro im guessing your out?


and me  

time to update zeh sig again


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, buy an account. You can use signatures and bigger avatars. Worth it if you plan on becoming a daily posting member.


Trust me, I would but, I don't have a credit card atm, so I can't 



BambiKiller said:


> Like Pyro and myself


Hey don't rub it in  lol just kidding


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got my tunes on, as never anything decent on television anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> And me
> 
> pyro im guessing your out?


I don't care if I'm in or out since the group means nothing but I got tired of the banner and avatar, that's about it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn! The quickest faction dismemberment ever.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't care if I'm in or out since the group means nothing but I got tired of the banner and avatar, that's about it.


Damn, that was fast.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Ugly Betty!!!!
> 
> Lol, only thing on TV.


King of Queens is on right now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-SAW- said:


> Damn, that was fast.


Well, I'm not saying I quit, but I can't bother wearing the stuff all the time. I get bored very quickly. Believe me, what I have in my profile now will change fast too.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This group is falling aprart just as quickly as it came together


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I'm not saying I quit, but I can't bother wearing the stuff all the time. I get bored very quickly. Believe me, what I have in my profile now will change fast too.


Well, apparently, you've already been Old Yeller'd for skipping a show :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't care if I'm in or out since the group means nothing but I got tired of the banner and avatar, that's about it.


Buried

AND NEXUS IS STILL ALIVE.. we just are cutting down on the weak ones :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, then it was intentional. I wanted to pull a Bryan.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Buried
> 
> AND NEXUS IS STILL ALIVE.. we just are cutting down on the weak ones :side:


Will we be accepting new members? Or can we stay strong as the Nexus 5?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

.. depends if we ever lose our lead :side:

we will likely need new members as i am out of shape :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you go to the party James?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Alright, then it was intentional. I wanted to pull a Bryan.


im not using the avy of miz and swagger. if you want it let me know


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I already saved it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

cool


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Did you go to the party James?


Nah lol. Too tired and whatnot.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Good enough excuse if any


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that Paris Hilton got arrested yesterday


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah the biggest surprise would've been if they found no cocaine!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should Know she doesnt matter


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Yeah the biggest surprise would've been if they found no cocaine!





Josh™ said:


> Should Know she doesnt matter


All true.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wahooo Rammstein blasting through my ears.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> cool


Where did you get that photoshopped picture of Barrett with the belt? I want to save that in my folder.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Josh should know that I filled his Nexus request in the Wrestling Gif thread.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i didnt get it. the guy who made the sig got it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, fine. So you don't have it available, right?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i dont. but you could probably crop him out of their pretty easy. or ask the person who made it.

btw. how did you make your last miz sig? looked sick


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If it ain't on psd-dreams.de it's probably one that was made by request.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> i dont. but you could probably crop him out of their pretty easy. or ask the person who made it.
> 
> btw. how did you make your last miz sig? looked sick


lol Awesome-O made it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

-SAW- said:


> lol Awesome-O made it.


no. its a different one

and thanks for the gif


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Was up.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Was up.


Nothing you just missed a hostile takedown of WF


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hardly a takedown... Spamming in a spam section and a two posts in is GAbriel dating Kelly Kelly. Before someone making a rant about us.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fine you missed a bunch of spamming :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The WF Horsemen still caused more controversey on here though. Those were the days...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh that's it I seen a few in my times.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I was fed up being GAbriel... Quite happy being in the Flock now  Means we can just do what we always do... Not a lot.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> They are all coming out.


shocker. there are 5 years old insults in the rant about us. i wish i saw in coming :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> i dont. but you could probably crop him out of their pretty easy. or ask the person who made it.
> 
> btw. how did you make your last miz sig? looked sick


I have no idea how to crop, I'm not a tech expert.

The one with the switching US and WWE titles? I went on PSD Dreams, got the pic of him with the US title, somebody photoshopped the WWE title onto him in that photo, so I clicked on that one, then added both into my gif maker and it switched back and forth.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Josh™;8778777 said:


> shocker. there are 5 years old insults in the rant about us. i wish i saw in coming :side:


People just take it way too seriously.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™;8778777 said:


> shocker. there are 5 years old insults in the rant about us. i wish i saw in coming :side:


as did i ... "You use too many smilies"

and yeah, if it werent for the dumbasses who take it too seriously it wouldve been a lot fun


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I give up in here. Laters James and others./


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.thewrestlingfan.com/twfnamegenerator.html

Everybody use this, it's the best thing ever. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wyatt Beefgnaw


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

YES! BOLT WASHINGTON FOR TEH WIN!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Magnus Van Largemeat

fpalm now I know where FCW get their names from.


Louie Douchehandle
Risner Fizzlebeef
Mustachio Blackstuff
Gabby Bareback


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha i got lenny Girlparts


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keeneth Twister.



um ok lol.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Mustachio Blackstuff


:lmao I love this one. Anyone get the L4D reference here?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

how did you get all those gifs in rotation?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Knob Softgroin....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm working on some new banners I had this miz one for too long plus it's just some random pic's put together.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> hoe did you get all those gifs in rotation?


:lmao i thought he just kept switching it

feel like an idiot now fpalm


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I tried that generator and got Nexus Blows.

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hunk O. Meatcastle
Jefferson Spreadsauce
Butch Ironstag


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

tisk. you dont even have the nexus symbol in a spoiler on your sig


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

why the fuck would you people want to be a ginger.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

MetalX said:


> why the fuck would you people want to be a ginger.


GINGERS DON'T HAVE SOULS.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> tisk. you dont even have the nexus symbol in a spoiler on your sig


i dont know how


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MetalX said:


> why the fuck would you people want to be a ginger.


So they could look like the girl from wendy's obviously.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

DH said:


> GINGERS DON'T HAVE SOULS.


They Dont.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> i dont know how





Spoiler: Insert whatever your spoiler is about here



Hiya[/spoiler***]

Remove the *
and you get


Spoiler: Insert whatever your spoiler is about here



Hiya


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I can't wait till this Tuesday


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How come Nirvana?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ when alex riley wins nXt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Did it work?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> How come Nirvana?






Josh™ said:


> ^ when alex riley wins nXt


That & Disturbed's New Album coming out


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> That & Disturbed's New Album coming out


I all ready downloaded it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Coolios. Anyways its nearly 2 am here and BK is shattered. HAve a good one guys


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Did it work?


It did.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how did you get your sig to change every time i refresh :argh:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I all ready downloaded it.


Lucky SOB!lol As of right now, I'm just listening to their new songs on Youtube till it comes out. 

Later BK


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> how did you get your sig to change every time i refresh :argh:


I went here:

http://www.clintonio.com/home/


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Lucky SOB!lol As of right now, I'm just listening to their new songs on Youtube till it comes out.
> 
> Later BK


I can give you the link if you want it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nirvana. http://www.kickasstorrents.com/disturbed-asylum-2010-full-deluxe-edition-17-songs-320k-t4379490.html


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> I went here:
> 
> http://www.clintonio.com/home/


Thank you so much  now i just have to get a bunch of gifs :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I can give you the link if you want it.


Nah, that's fine. No offence but, I rather support them then just dling it,  Thanks anyway


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was going to see disturbed live there coming next month with avenged sevenfold but the tickets are too much money.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn man that would've been an Awesome concert, is it part of the Uproar tour?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

@Josh you should know i just bought your thing from the shop


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Damn man that would've been an Awesome concert, is it part of the Uproar tour?


yes and theres tickets that are a good price but there so far back I don't even want to bother with them.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, I understand, no point in going if you can't see anything. That's why you have to get them right away.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Nirvana. http://www.kickasstorrents.com/disturbed-asylum-2010-full-deluxe-edition-17-songs-320k-t4379490.html


Thanks anyway for the link BK


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes some good music


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got some of that green stuff, for that comment


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

at least I got to see metallica last year that was fucking awesome I left the concert almost deaf. Also seen the wwe bash live that was a great year.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> at least I got to see metallica last year that was fucking awesome I left the concert almost deaf. Also seen the wwe bash live that was a great year.


I know what you mean, man, when I went to my first Metallica, my friends told me I should bring some ear plugs, I was like screw that crap, after the concert, I was thinking I should've put them in, couldn't hear for like 2 days lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> I know what you mean, man, when I went to my first Metallica, my friends told me I should bring some ear plugs, I was like screw that crap, after the concert, I was thinking I should've put them in, couldn't hear for like 2 days lol


The most intense concert iv been to was Pearl jam :sad:

EDIT : thats not hating on pearl jam..


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol, PJ is ok, I just like a few of their main songs, I'm not really into them like I am with Disturbed & Metallica.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> I know what you mean, man, when I went to my first Metallica, my friends told me I should bring some ear plugs, I was like screw that crap, after the concert, I was thinking I should've put them in, couldn't hear for like 2 days lol


I am so jealous. I've wanted to go to a Metallica concert for years. They came to Seattle a couple years ago on the World Magnetic tour, but I didn't have the money. And they only played one song from Ride The Lightning, which is my favorite album, so maybe it was fate 

But, I'll go someday. Someday...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is making me gifs


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> I am so jealous. I've wanted to go to a Metallica concert for years. They came to Seattle a couple years ago on the World Magnetic tour, but I didn't have the money. And they only played one song from Ride The Lightning, which is my favorite album, so maybe it was fate
> 
> But, I'll go someday. Someday...


Shit, You shouldn't be jealous at all you living in Seattle alone, is making me jealous, city where Grunge/Nirvana was born/Resurrected


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Should know i consider nirvana in the top5 of all bands ever


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> Should know i consider nirvana in the top5 of all bands ever


Should know, I consider them as the #1 band of all time


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Shit, You shouldn't be jealous at all you living in Seattle alone, is making me jealous, city where Grunge/Nirvana was born/Resurrected


Yeah. Good point. But I really wish I was old enough to enjoy music when Nirvana was around.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> Should know, I consider them as the #1 band of all time


wish they put out more music though


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well I consider Justin Bieber the greatest singer of all time.

















:side:



















Ok not really


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> Yeah. Good point. But I really wish I was old enough to enjoy music when Nirvana was around.


I'm only 21, but thank God I have 2 older bros, that listend to them 



Hiplop™;8779073 said:


> wish they put out more music though


Yeah me too, sucks that Kurt died. RIP


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> well I consider Justin Bieber the greatest singer of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lights hair on fire for even mentioning him :side:

Tbh the only reason i dont consider them #1 is because im not old enough to remember loving them as a kid , i was into music when blink182 was around


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol Nas, I fucking hate that kid, all those disney ...s ruined music. You should hear the crap my gf listens too. Can't stand it when I'm with her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my niece listen's to that shit she wants to go see him live. have you seen that video of him getting hit in the head with a water bottle?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> my niece listen's to that shit she wants to go see him live. have you seen that video of him getting hit in the head with a water bottle?


Yup. But I prefer these:











BTW, does anybody know what the "WHAT THE FUCK" sound clip on the first one is from? I've always wanted to know.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah. funniest shit ever. lmao & the best part that is was thrown by a girl lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> Yup. But I prefer these:


:lmao this made me legit lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That was funny I just showed my niece she was like uh ok.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> That was funny I just showed my niece she was like uh ok.


lol, I bet she was like, I'm gonna kick that girls ass.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> Yup. But I prefer these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think its unreal tournament or Counterstrike... i know ive heard it before


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Who's worst Beiber or The Jonas sisters.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hmm I don't recall Saw being part of WF nexus...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

We recruited him :hmm:

nabz you missed a fun time xD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Scamp said:


> Who's worst Beiber or The Jonas sisters.


It's hard to choose, cause they both suck!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nexus Rule #1 Thou shall never make avy unless I"m making it I got the actual font.

Btw what happened? I see Pyro has gone back to being Pyro? He dipped?

For Saw:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> Nexus Rule #1 Thou shall never make avy unless I"m making it I got the actual font.
> 
> Btw what happened? I see Pyro has gone back to being Pyro? He dipped?


yeah someone made a rant on us xD


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

NO WAY LMAO Oh man I'm gonna check it out


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's hilarious that someone actually made a thread about who will have a bigger legacy either cena or THE ROCK lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

theres some funny stuff here


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has new banner any one like?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> I has new banner any one like?


It's amazing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Anyone like the Ringo Starr album?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Just summarize what happened in that rant?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I has new banner any one like?


Best banner EVER! I would put it in my sig if I had a Lifetime account


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had downloaded a metallica font.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

loving the tombstones

but mileys hot


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Anyone like the Ringo Starr album?


Nope doesn't even know who he/she is


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> Nope doesn't even know who he/she is


you dont know ringo starr from the beatles?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Nope doesn't even know who he/she is


 some guy from the beatles.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hip don't go telling people to join us unless they want to then it's fine but it has to be where they wanna join our group but in this thread.

Dunno why the hate were just tryna have some fun lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> Hip don't go telling people to join us unless they want to then it's fine but it has to be where they wanna join our group but in this thread.
> 
> Dunno why the hate were just tryna have some fun lol


:lmao he asked earlier


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> you dont know ringo starr from the beatles?





NasJayz said:


> some guy from the beatles.


Ah I know The Beatles, just never paid attention to their names lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont care what anyone says, Ringo is badass. So is Paul, as was GH.

John was definatley the most talented though.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hip who you talkin about?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Have you heard of beatallica there a group that's a combo of the beatles and metallica. lol



Hey nirvana I used to do these tourny where the winner gets a paid membership for this site I'll do anyone and you can enter and uh maybe win. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nabz™;8779262 said:


> Hip who you talkin about?


A ton of people in the rants section are wanting to join O.O

we will have to discuss allowing them in


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Have you heard of beatallica there a group that's a combo of the beatles and metallica. lol



Are you serious? Are they any good?



> Hey nirvana I used to do these tourny where the winner gets a paid membership for this site I'll do anyone and you can enter and uh maybe win. :side:


really? that sounds awesome. I didn't know you could do that.

It would be aweosme to have the name Nirvana in Gold letters


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> really? that sounds awesome. I didn't know you could do that.


yeah my mate bought mine for me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

forget the torny i'll just buy it for you the only problem is I need to log in as you so I need your password you can just make a temp one then change it after I'm done.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™;8779283 said:


> yeah my mate bought mine for me


LUCKY SOB! 

Edit: Are you serious? Dude your not fucking with me right?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

You could have told me that too you could have given me a member ship


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nabz, do you think Puggle is worthy of joining?
My vote is hes in as i find him hilarious


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow, NaS is one hellanice dude.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> LUCKY SOB!
> 
> Edit: Are you serious? Dude your not fucking with me right?


yeah serious.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> yeah serious.


EA is right, you are one hellanice dude 

Awesome thanks dude, I just need to find the paper that I wrote my login info on & I will PM you it ok?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nas seems like a legit cool guy tbh


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> Nabz, do you think Puggle is worthy of joining?
> My vote is hes in as i find him hilarious


Who? Lol never seen his posts.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> EA is right, you are one hellanice dude
> 
> Awesome thanks dude, I just need to find the paper that I wrote my login info on & I will PM you it ok?


ok....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nabz™ said:


> Who? Lol never seen his posts.


hes new, and imo the best new poster of the year, almost all of his posts make me LOL


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> Nas seems like a legit cool guy tbh


Yes he is


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like Puggle he's cool.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Puggle here.

I can tell by your post that you aren't a happy camper, Hollywood. You seem dissatisfied with some of the other posters of our forum. If you feel this way, then do something about it. Instead of whining about how much the other posters frustrate you, work toward actually producing quality posts.

I remember reading the first time that I read the Rants section.

It was turrible. Empty insults and rehashed jokes flying like gunfire. Cruel bullies were receiving the attention that should have gone to the quality posters, who actually knew their TruFax. It was bad. I didn't like it.

So, what do you think that I did? I worked to make the rants section a better place.





Key push by key push, the rants world is very slowly becoming a more livable section.

Here's my advice, progress or GTFO.

Puggle

Theres one of his posts. xD
i personally find him hilarious


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nas, do I need to logout after I PM you my info?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> Nas, do I need to logout after I PM you my info?


no you dont.. at least i didnt


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Nas, do I need to logout after I PM you my info?


oh no you can stay on.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> no you dont.. at least i didnt





NasJayz said:


> oh no you can stay on.


ok thanks 

PMing you now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

We will be welcoming a new member into the VIP Club soon


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> We will be welcoming a new member into the VIP Club soon


What really? They have a VIP Club here?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i never got a welcoming party :sad:

and yep they do

:hb:

your a premium member


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

neither did i.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Wel I guess tonight we could just party like its 1999!!!

Again..


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

He's a premium member nicee


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Done .


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WOO INTERNET WRESTLING BOARD PARRTTTY


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Wel I guess tonight we could just party like its 1999!!!
> 
> Again..


Good Year 



Nabz™;8779360 said:


> He's a premium member nicee


Thanks 




NasJayz said:


> Done .


Thanks dude, I really appreciate it  WTF how did I get 5k credits?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to our newest VIP.

Nirvana (Or as Beavis and Butt-head say, NirvaRna) Kicks ass!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nirvana's a good band, but nothing great. i do love Smells Like Teen Spirit and Man who Sold The World though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> Good Year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just sent you 470 million


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Welcome to our newest VIP.
> 
> Nirvana (Or as Beavis and Butt-head say, NirvaRna) Kicks ass!


Thanks EA  My username does look better when it is in Gold letters :agree:

Ah Beavis & Butt-head, loved that show, I like the episode when they had to walk the neighbors dog, forgot his name, but anyway butt-head said it Smelled like Teen Spirit lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™;8779382 said:


> just sent you 470 million


Holy shit dude, thanks  but what do I do with all of these credits?



TKOK™;8779379 said:


> Nirvana's a good band, but nothing great. i do love Smells Like Teen Spirit and Man who Sold The World though.


Yea they were very good. I haven't meet anyone that dislikes Smells Like Teen Spirit. 

Thanks Nas for the 5k credits you gave me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, B&B are amazing. Check this out.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> *Holy shit dude, thanks  but what do I do with all of these credits?*
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they were very good. I haven't meet anyone that dislikes Smells Like Teen Spirit.


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Thanks EA  My username does look better when it is in Gold letters :agree:
> 
> Ah Beavis & Butt-head, loved that show, I like the episode when they had to walk the neighbors dog, forgot his name, but anyway butt-head said it Smelled like Teen Spirit lol


when they washed it in the washing machine and one of them barffed on it because they went in the washing machine too. 


Theres actually a beavis and butthead porno it's called beaver and buttface.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyB37UQtB7o


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana89 said:


> Holy shit dude, thanks  but what do I do with all of these credits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you can bribe people/ buy banners/bet on shows etc

mainly for fun


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Yeah, B&B are amazing. Check this out.


:lmao loved the way Butt-head says NirvaRna funny shit.

Edit @Nas, Ah now I remember, freakin hilarious. lol

Edit @Hiplop, thanks might have to do that  

Thanks again Nas & Hiplop for the credits


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont think that dudes with us anymore... you shouldn't say that lol.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Btw Hip im not part of wf nexus lol I'm going back to being the nabster


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Should know I found out yesterday there was a way to make any video you want your screensaver.

I made this my screensaver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN_jnFP7M2c


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> I dont think that dudes with us anymore... you shouldn't say that lol.


lol, I'm talking about the drummer dumbass
I haven't seen that drummer before in my life lol

Should know that's awesome & CM Punk is one of my top 10 current favorite wrestlers


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id make this my screensaver :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Me and my best friend quote beavis and butthead like that all the time. I love the time they watched Dre.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, me & my friends usually do their laugh loved it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep, those two saved a generation.

So what are you all up2?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Yep, those two saved a generation.
> 
> So what are you all up2?


They Indeed did

Nothing much just watching SNL right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I'm off for now see you all laters.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

meh im just terribly bored


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Well I'm off for now see you all laters.


Later Nas, thanks again for the credits & Membership


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Im watching SNL too 

Cant wait for the new season.

Edit-Later Nas.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

EA do you know when the new season starts?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

This Fall or next Srping I heard.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey. did i miss anything in the hour that i was gone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

You missed NirvaRna becoming VIP and also this...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana got a membership.. otherthan that , nope


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

watching UFC 118 myself, and kinda watching football.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> This Fall or next Srping I heard.


Ah, thanks. 

Edit: Yep me getting a Lifetime Membership 

Edit: I'm glad football season is back


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I was on twitter, Jim Ross was talking about UFC. I wish I was watching lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i was on twitter,Shaq was talking about taking urine samples


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha. Have you guys watched Shaq VS this season?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> I was on twitter, Jim Ross was talking about UFC. I wish I was watching lol.


Damn I miss JR, he needs to come back! Fuck Cole.



Hiplop™ said:


> i was on twitter,Shaq was talking about taking urine samples


lmao WTF?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats on being L.T now. howd you get it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

probably had to take samples in order to become THE BIG SHAMROCK .


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> Congrats on being L.T now. howd you get it


Thanks dude, Nas bought me one


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice. and Hiplop™ i dont have my ps trial anymore so i cant make the banner. so ill send you your credits back


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Nice. and Hiplop™ i dont have my ps trial anymore so i cant make the banner. so ill send you your credits back


should know there is a keygen in the file exchange thread


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

for some reason i cant get it to work. idk. maybe im picking the wrong one


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I think I had better get some sleep soon.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Later EA.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a sick avy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nirvana89 said:


> Later EA.


Later dude


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> has a sick avy


send me a link on with ph i should download


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™;8779539 said:


> has a sick avy


Thanks, got it off their Album cover


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Is awesome for getting a premium membership!

And this whole Nexus thing we got going is getting lame with these assholes on this board. I think I'm gonna get my old avatar back. But, I'll keep the sig. I just hate people on here.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its like 95% of this place is anti fun


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> *Is awesome for getting a premium membership!*
> 
> And this whole Nexus thing we got going is getting lame with these assholes on this board. I think I'm gonna get my old avatar back. But, I'll keep the sig. I just hate people on here.


Is awesome aswell


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Likes Disturbed.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Likes MJ, the Greatest Basketball player EVER!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

loves Nirvana.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im going to sleep now, bye everyonr


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Later Hip, thanks for the credits


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im out of the Nexus thing too btw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Stratus?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL, WF Nexus


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Like The Miz.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening/Night guys.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Morning


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Good morning...*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. the nexus thing is gone a quickly as it got here. though. the 5 year olds keep posting on it in the rant section.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They are a bunch of bitches on this forum... seems you can never do anything cool on here.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Extreme Angel said:


> *They are a bunch of bitches on this forum... seems you can never do anything cool on here.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Uhhh.... hey.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> WF nexus? thats beyond pathetic.


People need to take the sticks out of their asses and learn not to be so serious. Why do people here think were stupid for having fun. i feel sorry for them.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree somewhat


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im done with this nexus thing


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Same dude


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Me three.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im a flock member now. i Much rather my Miz, Riley, Battett avy/sigs.

Hiplop™ is the only one left.lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah Josh is joining the Flock of my and James (extreme Angel) ?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So how are everybody today?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im good. i wonder how hiplops gonna react when he gets one


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He's online now so he'll be back shortly :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

He went from W.F Nexus Leader to One Man Faction:lmao all in less than 24 hours


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He says on MSN that he left :lmao... As James said I'm more of a Flock. Rules are you do as you always do. :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh™ said:


> People need to take the sticks out of their asses and learn not to be so serious. Why do people here think were stupid for having fun. i feel sorry for them.


I'm one of the least serious people on this forum i just found it utterly lame. the fact that you've all stopped it now may be even funnier.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It wasn't really meant to leave the Above you thread anyways. And I don't particularly care if it was lame or not, it was just some users trying to have a joke with each other, and fuck all to do with anybody else.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> It wasn't really meant to leave the Above you thread anyways. And I don't particularly care if it was lame or not,* it was just some users trying to have a joke with each other, and fuck all to do with anybody else*.


then why stop it?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*yawn* how is everyone?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Flock is forever though 

I am doing very good! Thanks. hbu?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> then why stop it?


I didn't stop it, I left because yellow isn't my colour 

And yeah James the Flock is forever. :lmao How you doing?


And hey Dan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

People are so strange these days... lol. I really dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me, I just do what I want and enjoy life.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't we all James. 

As I said in that rant, I ain't changing who I am to please some cretins on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Now someones gonna make a Rant about the flock :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope they aren't for the Flock don't do anything :lmao. We just do as we always do.

And in order for someone to rant about me and James, if to acknowledge us in the first place :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Josh™s Sig > bambikillers sig


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it depends what you like. You like Barrett, I like my poison...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sorry bk josh wins because he has mark henry :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i wonder if barrett could have hit that clean if henry didnt hold the ropes


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is that why it looked kinda off? i was wondering


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Barrett ain't CEna in terms of strength. Barrett will regret even trying later in life.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Barrett ain't CEna in terms of strength. Barrett will regret even trying later in life.


True..


Look at barretts face just before he drops henry hes like "OH SHIT"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You could tell after the match too with him holding his back. It wasn't a wise move.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i remember he was holding his back during the entire promo afterwords

though he is pretty strong. he was able to flip henry from falling behind him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> You could tell after the match too with him holding his back. It wasn't a wise move.


Which match was it?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wasn't it just barrett -vs- Henry I think. And that finish I really thought that Barrett had really hurt his back, with the way he was holding it and stuff. I was like holy fuck he shouldn't have done that move.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Mark Henry Vs Wade Barrett


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Wasn't it just barrett -vs- Henry I think. And that finish I really thought that Barrett had really hurt his back, with the way he was holding it and stuff. I was like holy fuck he shouldn't have done that move.


yeah. i thought he would have just ended it with a big boot. i was sure they werent gonna have him do it. but i was impressive. i remember how loud it was when henry hit the mat

Edit: heres the video


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that was actually a pretty good match.. or maybe its just cause i havent watched a match in a while


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am off for now, I will return later. If I do not, I was probobly mugged by nUbs from the rants section.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao James... Have a nice day


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Rip
August 28, 2010-August 29, 2010​


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao....


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

:lmao fastest group death ever


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao that didn't last long.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Nirvana.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey BK what's up?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much just making a fruit smoothie  yourself?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey nirvana


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah nice, nothing much either just waking up.

Edit: Hey Hiplop


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

MIKEY!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MIKEY :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

KENNY!!!!
NICKY!!!!!
MIKEY!!!!!!!
JOHNNY!!!!!!!!
MITCH!!!!!!!

8*D


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that Elizabeth Berkley in your avatar?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Is that Elizabeth Berkley in your avatar?


Lady Gaga


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, she looks a little bit like EB.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey you guys. we should be the W.F SPIRIT SQUAD :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm in :lmao.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I need to get to the hospital (my eye just came out) I'll speak to you soon guys.

Edit - Seems ok now. But my eye came out its socket when I looked at the PC screen, and went kinda blind for a few seconds.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn, that would freak me out.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn BK That's fucked up.

Seems like The Wrestling Gif thread is very active.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WF is always dead on sundays :sad:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep seems like it


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Its a day of rest.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep it is.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hows your eye?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It' sfeeling very bizarre to be honest, still can't really maneuveaur it properly. Was really freaked out.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

like your eye actually came out ? 

if so .. damn thatd freak me out


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah it actually came out. Shook me up so bad... So I apologise if i'm not myself tonight/.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

How can your eye actually come out? that's fucked up dude.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I was looking at the screen, and seemed a bit off on the left hand side so I turned around, my left eye completely black, and felt it pop out, I put my hand on it asap and whacked it back into my socket... Rolling my eye a little to put it abck to place. Been to hospital and they just said to rest it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I have totally never heard of that happening like that. I mean a saw a girl get hit in the back of the head with a baseball and her eye popped out, but I would think the docs would do some type of surgery for that, ya know?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know what oyu mnean, but when it happened I was just absolutely freaked! Didn't know whaT To do.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shit I would've freaked out too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

So whats everyone doing? Im just gonna watch Shimmer, thats my whole night right there. Cant wait for classes tomorrow.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

just watching tv right now. With my left hand side eye shut, so I can rest it.

P.S. - Shimmer is awesome.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, it totally reeks of awesomness  I hope to buy the Pro Wrestling EVE dvds too when I get money.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Watching Tommy Boy, Holy Schnike lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

LOl peeps... You guys are awesome too. Dunno where I'd be without you lot some days.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn, awesome! My Tommy Boy and Black Sheep are over at a friends house lol. Best movies ever.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was watching Devil's Rejects


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> LOl peeps... You guys are awesome too. Dunno where I'd be without you lot some days.


Your awesome too, so is EA 



Extreme Angel said:


> Damn, awesome! My Tommy Boy and Black Sheep are over at a friends house lol. Best movies ever.


lol Indeed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am home for the night.. so one question remains. How long we got to talk to eachother before everyone gets off? I probs will be online for awhile.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm online for a while also.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> I am home for the night.. so one question remains. How long we got to talk to eachother before everyone gets off? I probs will be online for awhile.


ill be on for a long time


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to get off now, will be back on in like an hour or 2. later dudes.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

have fun Nirvana.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off for the night. Patched my eye up just inc ase. Night peeps.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Later guys 

Im prob gonna be talking about the emmys on here lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is offline :hmm:


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi guys


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sup Puggle


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nirvana is back :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

welcome back :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Tina Fey is beautiufl! I dont care what anyone says lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello wrestling forums.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hello NasJays


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> welcome back :side:


Thanks Whats up?



Extreme Angel said:


> Tina Fey is beautiufl! I dont care what anyone says lol.



Yea she is, I like her.




NasJayz said:


> Hello wrestling forums.


Hey Nas my bro, what's up?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally Jack Donaghy has come back to the Above You Thread. Go Mad Men at the Emmys!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Nas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just eating dinner while downloading UFC 118.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes UFC :hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is watching The Emmys. May hope that Mariska Hagirty finally gets an award. (From LAO SVU)


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Evening guys. What's up?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Heard UFC 118 was pretty good.

Stupid question but can anyone tell me how to put a gif in my sig?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Not much, just repped you for being a Jericho fan 

Edit-[*IMG]Image url here[/*IMG]

Minus the stars.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks EA


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

upload it to imageshack or photobucket then use the forum code


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TheReverend said:


> Evening guys. What's up?


Hello Have another green square.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> Not much, just repped you for being a Jericho fan
> 
> Edit-[*IMG]Image url here[/*IMG]
> 
> Minus the stars.


im a jericho fan 8*D


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

It shows that you are smart, if you dont like Jericho then you dont like wrestling lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how to add a drop box or whatever it's called, so I can replace the written text in my sig?

Edit: Should know that I'm also a Jericholic


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

[drop*="name of list"]
[/*option]
[/*option]
[/drop]

Again, minus the * and there you are


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again EA  I would give out rep, but I need to spread more


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Its no prob, I like to help.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey EA, is there any way I can make it shorter, & have the name drop down & not vertically?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Did you put all your names in one  tag? Because you dont have to. You can make more options, I think thats what happened. Either that or you didnt space them out enough.


fav divas
Jillian[/*option]
Alicia[/*option]
Maryse[/*option]

=


fav divas
Jillian
Alicia
Maryse


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I did it like this. Dont know what happend.

[drop*="name of list"]




[/drop]


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Left me a funny comment on twitter 

-EDIT-

Disturbed fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Try again, maybe copy and paste my format just to be sure.

Oh and Mikey, it was not meant to be funny


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Damn I'm sad school starts on the 7th gonna be a tough year.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Oh and Mikey, it was not meant to be funny


Ryder could never be better than the DOUBYA DOUBYA E CHAMPYON, Fella


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I have reason to belive that one day Ryder will be Doubya Doubya E Champion!

Woo Woo Woo!

You Know It!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I couldn't get it to work, so I'm just gonna leave it alone for now


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok, sorry about that.

So whats up?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's ok, thanks for the help 

Nothing much, just watching The Broncos vs The Steelers atm. You?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am still watching The Emmys and tweeting


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

back to the future game coming out soon like OMG lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol really? What system it's coming out for?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

360, ps3, pc and wii.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

My best friend would love that lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW, I wonder why are they just coming out with in now?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I was wondering why the movies have been on TV like every weekend now lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol I noticed they been playing on Nick @ Nite.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i love those movies. whats up?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was reading that there going to be made by telltale the sane people who made sam and max also there coming out with Jurasic park as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Everyone loves those films 

Not alot, probs going to bed after the Emmys.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sup Josh?



NasJayz said:


> I was reading that there going to be made by telltale the sane people who made sam and max also there coming out with Jurasic park as well.


Wait am I reading it right, their actually coming out with another Jurasic Park Movie?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sup Nerds of teh interwebz :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

says the person who wanted to start a forum faction


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Sup Josh?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait am I reading it right, their actually coming out with another Jurasic Park Movie?


I don't know I just know that there coming out with a game.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

damn, the 90's are totally making a comeback!

Alice In Chains, Beavis and Butthead, now Jurassic Park!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> says the person who *Started*a forum faction


i know im a nerd  i embrace my nerdness


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yesterday, we broke the news that Telltale Games has signed a deal to create new episodic releases based off of NBC Universal properties, the first of which will be a Jurassic Park game. Today, the deal gets even sweeter, as it's been revealed that one of the other properties Telltale will be digging into is the Back to the Future series.

Develop brings word of the second game in the deal, with Universal Studios interactive vice president commenting that properties like Jurassic Park and Back to the Future "[don't] lend themselves to the stereotypical shoot-’em-up style of gameplay." We can probably guess that means the games will follow Telltale's usual point-and-click adventure game format.

Telltale CEO Dan Connors explains how the games will tie in to the properties that they're based on:

"The games are going to exist within these worlds. I wouldn’t call these games sequels per se, but a new interpretation of their worlds for a new medium. For one generation, it’s an introduction to these series. For another generation, it’s a thing they can look back on and something they can share warmly with their family and friends."

According to Develop's report, the first Back to the Future game episodes will be available for download this winter on the Xbox 360, PS3, Wii, PC, and Mac. We've also heard that the first Jurassic Park episode is coming before the end of the year, so get ready for a deluge of classic films turned into episodic games.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Yesterday, we broke the news that Telltale Games has signed a deal to create new episodic releases based off of NBC Universal properties, the first of which will be a Jurassic Park game. Today, the deal gets even sweeter, as it's been revealed that one of the other properties Telltale will be digging into is the Back to the Future series.
> 
> Develop brings word of the second game in the deal, with Universal Studios interactive vice president commenting that properties like Jurassic Park and Back to the Future "[don't] lend themselves to the stereotypical shoot-’em-up style of gameplay." We can probably guess that means the games will follow Telltale's usual point-and-click adventure game format.
> 
> ...


:faint:

i cannot wait for this... assuming its good


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I don't know I just know that there coming out with a game.


Ah ok, I did read it wrong lol.



Extreme Angel said:


> damn, the 90's are totally making a comeback!
> 
> Alice In Chains, Beavis and Butthead, now Jurassic Park!


Hell Yeah, IMO the 90s were the best Era ever. Everything was good in the 90s. Good Bands, Good TV Shows & Movies, & wrestling was better too.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao that wf nexus rant is still going on


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know ... its not even entertaining :sad:

just elementary school jokes fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I just think its hilarious that its going longer than the group did


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone watching the emmies? :argh:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not, I'm watching Broncos vs Steelers.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

are steelers winning ?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope, their losing 17-34.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Saaan Di-Egooo Super Chaaar'gers! - Gus Johnson on Madden 11.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im watchin Tosh.0


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nabz™;8782236 said:


> Saaan Di-Egooo Super Chaaar'gers! - Gus Johnson on Madden 11.


Sometimes I can't stand him.

Edit: Love that show.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> back to the future game coming out soon like OMG lol.


About time, Hopefully this one will make up for the abomination that came out for NES.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Goodnight folks....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Later EA.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i didnt but my membership either. my sister did for me doing her laundry


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol, damn that was awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i didnt buy mine eihter  bk did


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> Sometimes I can't stand him.
> 
> Edit: Love that show.


"old spice body wash smell like a man...MAN."

"old spice fragrance the best smell in the nfl MAN"

at first i was getting sick and tired of it but then I got use to it man...MAN!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's true it's damn TRUE!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> About time, Hopefully this one will make up for the abomination that came out for NES.


Oh god that was game Horrible.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ANY FANS of the big bang theory?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ANY FANS of the big bang theory?


the who in the what now?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, kinda glad that their moving to Thursday nights.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a comedy on CBS, Nas.

Yes, I'm a fan. It's hilarious, Sheldon is the man.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ its a tv show 

never wouldve thought youd like it pyro 

glad its on thursdays now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ its a tv show
> 
> never wouldve thought youd like it pyro
> 
> glad its on thursdays now.






Why not? :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish SmackDown would move back to Thursday nights.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

on UPN ...MAN!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I agree that SmackDown! should go back to Thursdays.

I'm not concerned with what day The Big Bang Theory comes on though since I watch it on the Internet.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i like the new sig. when i first saw it i thought it was real, 

lol. the title strap is cut


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Why not? :side:


oh i dont know :side:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> i like the new sig. when i first saw it i thought it was real


I wish it was real as well.

Why do I have a sinking feeling that Mr. Perfect's seed is going to win NXT on Tuesday? :sad:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Should know I agree that SmackDown! should go back to Thursdays.
> 
> I'm not concerned with what day The Big Bang Theory comes on though since I watch it on the Internet.


i only like it on thursday since thursday is a big night for TV


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm pissed off that FlashForward & HappyTown are cancelled :cussin:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i havent heard of either :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FF was created by the creators of LOST & HappyTown had Sam Neil in it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I made a videow with me my nephew my cat and my father. I'm the one with the glasses.

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/6JV2yF80pEARfXK2


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm trying to watch it, but the site keeps on redirects me


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao that was pretty funny


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao thats hilarious


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nabz™ made a name mod request. but then edited it to say delete. i wonder what is was


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> Nabz™ made a name mod request. but then edited it to say delete. i wonder what is was


It was a fail I said "It's 12. Thead is gonna be gone forever " Till I realized Headliner said 31st not 30th.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

what did you want to change it too? Nash?lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Lol nope, I was actually not changing it to anything


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

So, there won't be a name modification thread anymore?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope. ends the 31st


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn, that kinda sucks I guess, not that it matters to me cause I think my name is too Awesome to change it, . But just wondering why are they going to end it?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Admins don't feel like doin it anymore.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, :lmao That's such a good excuse.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

why don't you pm and admin about that. that'll go well 

I actually changed my name twice.lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, hell who knows I might become a SUPER MOD lol. I might just modify my name just a little bit, thinking about Nirvana316 or Nirvana3:16, Don't know which one will looks better.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Why not Just Nirvana or Nirvana™


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's not a bad idea, but I want my name to have a Stone Cold reference in it, maby something like Nirvana3:16™?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana is likely taken

i say just go with

Nirvana3:16


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. nirvana you cant ask for tm if you dont know how to make it, its Alt+0153


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> lol. nirvana you cant ask for tm if you dont know how to make it, its Alt+0153


he made it in his last post


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™;8782562 said:


> lol. nirvana you cant ask for tm if you dont know how to make it, its Alt+0153


lol, thanks for the heads up 




Hiplop™;8782565 said:


> he made it in his last post


He's talking about the request I made in the Name Modification thread. I had TM instead of ™ lol


Anyway I think I'm going to go with Nirvana3:16™


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about a name change myself, current name is probably a little too generic.

And Nirvana3:16 is probably the best!^^^


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I'm thinking about a name change myself, current name is probably a little too generic.
> 
> And Nirvana3:16 is probably the best!^^^


Yeah, I might just leave the ™ thing off.

I have no idea what you can change your name too.

Oh & btw Karen Angle is freakin hot :yum:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> Yeah, I might just leave the ™ thing off.
> 
> I have no idea what you can change your name too.
> 
> Oh & btw Karen Angle is freakin hot :yum:


Yeah I'm taking any and all suggestions so appreciate it! :lmao

AND if only I had a lifetime membership....you could see a much larger picture of her! :shocked:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana89 said:


> Yeah, I might just leave the ™ thing off.
> 
> I have no idea what you can change your name too.
> 
> *Oh & btw Karen Angle is freakin hot :yum:*


yeah just ask Jeff jarrett.


:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> yeah just ask Jeff jarrett.
> 
> 
> :side:


lmao he's a lucky Son of a Bitch!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening/Night peeps. Hope all are well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What it do aNt?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much dude, how are you today?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I be aight, got classes in a couple hours from 10:00-3:00 and then later from 6:30-7:55*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That's one random one at half 6.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, and its actually the class I major in (Communications) so it is one I totally cannot miss *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesomness well a member has brought up I lied about going to Wrestlemania this year. Dam can't he get over stuff. This site is so boring these days.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, its not what ut used to be, thats for damn sure.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And now they're calling me a rapist and a murderer cuz I wear facepaint sometimes ... fpalm is all I have for them.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Ignore them mate


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, ignore the ignorant fucks, its obvious their lives are miserable because all they can do is talk shit on others. They are just stupid puaaydicks!*


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> And now they're calling me a rapist and a murderer cuz I wear facepaint sometimes ... fpalm is all I have for them.


Get Emperor DC to diss them all, but I'm sure DC's not going to waste his time so neither should you.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off guys, take care y'all. Been nice knowing most of you.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm off guys, take care y'all. Been nice knowing most of you.


..........?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Damn, I hate some of the fucktards on here for being so damn ignorant..

Take care Anthony.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ignorant? :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ And this is a shining example of what I mean....


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why one earth should I stop coming on here just to please some twats. Rants ain't a big deal, I'll justs top going in there, full of moronic retarded cretins who just like to put others down, to make themselves seem bigger than they really are... I bet some are somewhat lacking elsewhere, for them to act in such a way. I'm sure as hell not listening to them 

And hey James :lmao.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Why one earth should I stop coming on here just to please some twats. Rants ain't a big deal, I'll justs top going in there, full of moronic retarded cretins who just like to put others down, to make themselves seem bigger than they really are... I bet some are somewhat lacking elsewhere, for them to act in such a way. I'm sure as hell not listening to them
> 
> And hey James :lmao.


100% agree. They're just unhappy with themselves


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Is all this really needed? It's all a bit petty from both you and BK tbh


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao Well I've said all I'm gonna say on the matter, as far as I'm concerned it's done with.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Extreme Angel said:


> ^ And this is a shining example of what I mean....


Ignorant isn't the right word to use in the context you used it in. Learn to articulate your point clearly if you want to argue. Or don't, i don't care either way.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats up Guys


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much dude, how you doing?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I Just Got Insulted For Making The All My Words Start With A Capital.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

meh just don't go in the rants section, I ain't gonna bother anymore.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, That's For The Best. Above You Thread>Rant Section


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao... Well we all get on in here fine enough... This place is so fpalm sometimes.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. lol. other than a random person coming in now and again everyones cool


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Lulz at this thread, and the retards in the Above You thread in general. All of them are shit posters.


Have these type of people been just talking shit the whole time that rant began?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yep. thats why i told hiplop not to make the thread. but someone outside the group decided to make it


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Above you thread <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< My balls.

You guys are the forum's equivalent of Eugene. You're retards that no one cares about.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Why does sheamus look weird in all your banners. cant he take a normal picture:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:

:lmao at the idiots hating on josh capitalizing.. fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao in general.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sticksty just dosent like me because i almost have the same name as the old banned member Josh


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Very Strange...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh could care less tbh... It's a Wrestling Forum... Some people just like to take it far to seriously.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I'm pissed about what happend to Orton .


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what happened to orton


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah What :s


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

He got injured


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh is that it... It's Orton he's always injured after Kennedy got fired.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Great. now rey mysterio will take his spot in the six pack match and win


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Orton got injured? for reals?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's not serious but still sucks



> PWInsider.com is reporting that Randy Orton was suffering from a sore neck and shoulder after Saturday night's house show in Wildwood, NJ. As a result, WWE made the decision to pull him from the main event of tonight's house show event in Newark, NJ, and wrestled in a 6 man tag match instead.
> 
> Originally, Orton was scheduled to face Sheamus for the WWE Title in a Steel Cage Match, but WWE officials instead booked him in a 6 man tag match with Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan against Nexus so that Orton wouldn't have to work as much in the ring.
> 
> No word on how serious the injury is, and it is expected that Orton will have it checked out prior to Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Aww damn that blows, he is like the most injury prone main eventer of all time! Worse than Triple H.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i wonder if he will miss NOC...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you guys should check out the video i put in the youtube section. its crazy.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na doubt he won't miss NOC.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think he will miss NOC, as it's not a serious injury.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> you guys should check out the video i put in the youtube section. its crazy.


we have a youtube section ?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

god Hippy doesn't know much, right?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=1388779851607


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats scary ... made me sad :sad:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I liked it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

~_~ now im going to be paranoid of driving


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

meh If you lived your life being scared of everything, whats the point in living?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

only scared of snakes :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not scared of anything unless ts the Bellas or K2 and that's only because I'm not sure if I'd smack them or shoot them


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Shame on you man. 

Whats up anyways?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much just a little tired of this pedestal people put themselves on here.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but snakes are mad creepy :side: they have no damn legs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Frankenstien never scared me, Marsupials do. Because they are fast...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how can he scare you :argh:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am totally freaked out... Im not posting in here again until Page 43 lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hiplop just to let you know the sig you made for medo is over sig limits. biggest is 500x400


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

am i the only one who sees this thread as 104 pages ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i do too. its cause you can change how many posts are on a page


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

How ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

go to private message.then on the left click edit options. its in there


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thank oyu


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

BORED.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:shocked::ns:cussin::lmao:sex:stupid::hbfpalm:agree::side::yum::faint::angry::avit::argh::$:bs::flip:evil::frustrate:banned::no::sad::cuss:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

broke the last above you thread :sad:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:side: ^ isnt getting the del rio banner. someone just bet 10 billion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know fpalm 


i wasted all my credits giving them away :sad:

you cant even take out a loan worth more than 1000


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is anyone kinda excited for tonights RAW?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I would give you credits but that guy that bid on it has almost 500 trillion

yeah. im pretty exited to see what will happen


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if The Game will return tonight? or if they reveal who the Cyber GM is.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hope i can find a stream or something.. as my tv is out


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TVs out? Damn that sucks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know i havent seen a raw in like 3 months :faint:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> i hope i can find a stream or something.. as my tv is out


Go to ustream or Justin tv, they always have RAW streams, and WWE doesn't take them down 

BTW, have a feeling the GM will be revealed as.....Vincent Kennedy McMahon


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Go to ustream or Justin tv, they always have RAW streams, and WWE doesn't take them down
> 
> BTW, have a feeling the GM will be revealed as.....Vincent Kennedy McMahon


didnt think they would have them :hmm: guess im watching raw tonight


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Go to ustream or Justin tv, they always have RAW streams, and WWE doesn't take them down
> 
> BTW, have a feeling the GM will be revealed as.....Vincent Kennedy McMahon


I hope it's Y2J, HHH to turn him Heel or wishful thinking The Rock. But I know that won't happen, but he did say he wanted to come back during the summer, so who knows.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know kane drives a prius :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I hope it's Y2J, HHH to turn him Heel or wishful thinking The Rock. But I know that won't happen, but he did say he wanted to come back during the summer, so who knows.


I'd rather the Nexus leader to be Triple Haitch and reveal him at Survivor Series...then you can have a Trips vs. Barrett program with Barrett going over before Trips wins at WM27.

Another good GM choice imo, Rowdy Roddy Piper!

It ain't the Rock.....sorry :sad:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its going to be someone stupid.. i know it


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> its going to be someone stupid.. i know it


This.

It could be Michael Cole :no::no::no:

We'll see, I have hope! :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's going to be lil Horny :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> It's going to be lil Horny :side:


:side: Get ready for some red rep

I will destroy my TV set if I see that green midget bastard revealed as the GM!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

howd you get a trillion credits hiplop.Lucky:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Raw GM will be....

MIKE ADAMLE!!!! :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> howd you get a trillion credits hiplop.Lucky:side:


idk but i hope i get the banner now


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hopfully the guy thats against you gives up cause he has almost 500 trillion. look at your messages. maybe someone donated it to you


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh lol it was medo, probably for the banner thing


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nice.Sweet. i got 10 trillion from medo


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I just got 50 Trillion more richer.

Scotia Bank, your richer than you think.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:gun: Nabz™ and take the 50 trillion:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ill trade you my 1 trillion for 50 trillion :side:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'm a warrior.

What can I say.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> ill trade you my 1 trillion for 50 trillion :side:


Then I'll trade you my 6,000 for your 1 trillion :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:side: = what destroyed the last above you thread

Hiplop some just bid on the banner again


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I can destroy this one as well *


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i was kinda worried i was gonna get in trouble for it.lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i still cant believe you did it , josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i didnt think it would let me post it if it was too long


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:flip :flip :flip :flip :flip :flip :flip :flip :flip :flip


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hi Mike*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Hi Mike*


Hey Medo 

Sup?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus and Lady Gaga

Nice combination. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Hey Medo
> 
> Sup?


*I am good man just relaxing atm 

How you doin ?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Kaval :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Will lose


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

against no one in the NXT finale


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Except Alex Riley


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is correct.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know Kaval> Alex riley


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop list the order of elimination after migilaboring



Hiplop™ said:


> Kaval> Alex riley


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know Family Guy is on


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sheamus and Lady Gaga
> 
> Nice combination. :side:


Should know the one marked "Irrelevant" in your sig will be crowned the winner of NXT2 tomorrow night :side:




Medo said:


> *I am good man just relaxing atm
> 
> How you doin ?*


Tired. Just waiting for Raw to come on

Just thought id tell you that in the past couple weeks, Mickie wished me a happy birthday and told me she loved me on Twitter :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Should know the one marked "Irrelevant" in your sig will be crowned the winner of NXT2 tomorrow night :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:faint:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito fan.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

uh oh. stalker situation in the making


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

What makes you think that? :hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Everyone ready for some wrasslin?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Everyone ready for some wrasslin?


I am, starts in 10 mins


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im ready, FELLA :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Just thought id tell you that in the past couple weeks, Mickie wished me a happy birthday and told me she loved me on Twitter :side:


*Yea she is very kind person she always do that to all the kids.










*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I'm pissed off that M$ is raising the XBL membership to $10 extra :cussin:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

does any one know how raw ahs only 17 years but theyve had 26 wm. what show was it before raw


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Should know that the RAW Discussion Thread is moving too damn fast!*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. i stay out of there


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> does any one know how raw ahs only 17 years but theyve had 26 wm. what show was it before raw


it was just WWF


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks. i know how much you loved that last matches ending :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

>.< 

nexus doing something big tonight





JERICHOS LEAVING ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah that sucks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wont be the same :sad:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Y2J will be champ come NOC


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho better win.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think he will.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Oh i hope he wins


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanted Orton to win @ NOC, but Now I want Y2J to win!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I cant wait to get my gif of the wasteland to taker


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hopefully i means hell just go to smackdown


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

That was an epic moment, made my night.

Edit=-Hey maybe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I feel terrible now that I can't be happy when Barrett wins the title. I was looking forward to it, shame.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that his hero, Jack Swagger just appeared on Raw :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm putting it on mute so I don't hear a word he says. fpalm When he appears anyway, I'm 15 minutes behind in Canada.

Hopefully he jobs to Michael Cole.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:'( jerichos going to be gone

now barrett better lose :evil:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Calm down hiplop:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Raw is now ruined by a Punk appearance fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Mikey... 

Punk >>>>>>> The Rock.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Raw is now ruined by a Punk appearance fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont like Punk, i dont wanna see him on Raw


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Raw is now ruined by a Punk appearance fpalm


Nah, but Swagger almost made it suck.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Hey Mikey...
> 
> *Punk >>>>>>> The Rock.*


Punk had an Awesome promo but really? lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

was probably pissed when SCSA didnt come out

and @ josh, well i only watch for a few reasons, jerichos ones of them


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is indeed correct.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this is quite possibly the most disappointing raw ever..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

They coulda atleast brought Trish, Lita and Candice back for 1 night.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This RAW sucked! Only good parts so far was, KANE/Undertaker promo, & Punk's promo. Oh & the classics moments from The Attitude Era.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think this raw is pretty great


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Champ is Here :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> They coulda atleast brought Trish, Lita and Candice back for 1 night.


or SCSA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WTF! Sheamus got beat by Heath Slater fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am totally gonna go to bed after RAW... I am damn tired. Got classes in the AM.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That was a great raw


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> WTF! Sheamus got beat by Heath Slater fpalm


WHY ARE THEY MAKING SLATER UNSTOPPABLE BUT TARVER A JOBBER ?~_~

Caps*n


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Tonight Wade Barrett Goes Over Taker and Orton
Tomorrow Alex Riley Wins Nxt


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mcgillicutty is winning NXT.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

like the barrett part

but kaval will win :evil:

:lmao at mcgillicutty


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao

Edit: thats not at you hiplop, kaval has a chance to win, but Migilfsvbgfjbks has no chance. stratus if he wins ill give you all my credits


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> That was a great raw


"Good god o mighty".


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Edit: thats not at you hiplop, kaval has a chance to win, but Migilfsvbgfjbks has no chance. stratus if he wins ill give you all my credits


honestly i expect mcgillicutty to win fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well than stratus will get my credits


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

can i get half of them 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

if kaval wins ill give you 20 billion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Deal :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

How Many do i get if Riley Wins?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10 :side:

but seriously.... 20 million


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i wonder if stratus is gonna bet some


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

doubt it :side: hes cheap


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I Have the best Fire Fox Theme, Side bar has instant Suns updates and on the corner Has Facebook , Twitter.
The Puprle Bar above the tabs is basically tabs for Suns.com. I'm a warrior.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^^ whos Dashing Khu


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

That was the irrelevant part. Your suppose to stare at the sexy theme.

My cousin.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what does PHX stand for  (i dont follow sports  )


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Phoenix!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

...ouch how didnt i think of that fpalm


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> ...ouch how didnt i think of that fpalm


Because your Canadian eh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

tbh i only know about 7 basketball players names fpalm

i just dont like sports 

besides football :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Whers Stratus. he need to let me know how many credits im gonna win


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I'm watching Psych. Love that show.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is cheap. i put up 20 bil he puts up 20 mil :side: whats with all the hate for the show tonight. i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The main part I didn't like was how Sheamus was buried, he is supposed to be the WWE Champion. IMO he & Orton should've been the last 2 remaining. Trust me if Cena was Champion right now, they would've turned him into Super Cena & eliminated everyone except for Barrett.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Is cheap. i put up 20 bil he puts up 20 mil :side: whats with all the hate for the show tonight. i really enjoyed it.


was hoping you wouldnt realize :side:

and it was just disappointing


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i liked it. and the fact that riely and miz won, Barrett got wasteland on taker. and went over orton is a huge plus.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I'm going to sleep.

*Gong*

Darkness, and he is gone.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*gong* 

Darkness and kane randomly shows up, scaring nabz :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder when the names mods thread is going down


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

end of the day most likely


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im gonna get my name changed to Hiplop™™ :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:side: you wouldnt :evil:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Knows RAW was pretty terrible tonight.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I feel asleep before it started :lmao... I woke up to see Drew McIntyre come out and went back to sleep.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Drew and Cody better win the tag titles at Night Of Champions.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't even watch it last night.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i liked raw last night. Riley/Miz Went over Kaval/Danielson and kori/Magilaboring and wade barrett hit taker with wasteland and hit it on orton to win the 5 on 5 match


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning/Afternoon/Evening or whatever it is where you are


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i have 11 am


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Its 16:10 for me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I got 4:14 pm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

11L31 :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a great sig :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Might Win 20 Billion Credits


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

might win 20 million credits 

and should know if jericho leaves i will be legit sad


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sad with a smiley face


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it was a typo >_<


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wont be happy if Riley loses. i dont see how he can though. he fits what wwe looks for perfectly


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

because kaval rocks

and should know i had a dream of becoming a moderator on WF and one of the requirements involved learning martial arts


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I could care who wins NXT, but I don't. All 3 will be on the main roster eventually.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ive always wanted to be a mod


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Ive always wanted to be a mod


Same  i was a mod on one forum once... i was then kicked off the next day because i wasnt on when the owner was teaching us :cuss:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> because kaval rocks


Damn right he does.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ cant wait for him to win tonight


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Gave up on the alberto del rio banner


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah i realized i could only buy one a week and i want the daniel bryan one :evil:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I bid on the Miz Banner a few days ago


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i wish there wasnt limits on buying/requesting banners


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

it cause they dont want peoples work to go to waste from not being used. thats why their allowed to seel it again if the first buyer stops using it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah i understand that, but i mean like i wish the deadline for requesting was more like 2 weeks and the shop was 3 days or something like that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a Mcgillibuddy :hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Voted for Joe Hennig too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a Sheamus fan :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Fella


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

grrrr


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

just got 5 billion credits, and i just lost 14 ~_~


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that the NXT discussion thread hasn't been posted yet. :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think they're just waiting until Mike wins and then we can all discuss about his epic victory


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

can anyone post them or does it have to be a mod?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it has to be a mod.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

If it doesn't get posted in the next 4-5 hours it's probably ok for anyone to post it.



Stratus said:


> I think they're just waiting until Mike wins and then we can all discuss about his epic victory


:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mwhahahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just voted Kaval on WWE.com


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hows it going guys?



Stratus said:


> I think they're just waiting until Mike wins and then we can all discuss about his epic victory


:agree:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It goes good fellow Flock member, how be you?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> Hows it going guys?


Hey James. I didn't recognize your user name at first.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Great avy, Jason


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I just voted Kaval on WWE.com


good job


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't voted at all this season. I don't think it makes any difference. 



Stratus said:


> Great avy, Jason


Thanks. I needed a change. Riley's still in my sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm guessing people are pretty much split on who will tonight.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know jon lennons toilet just sold for 15000 dollars


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao how fuckin random is that


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know jon lennons toilet just sold for 15000 dollars


lol

Was it clean or unclean? Might be worth more unclean.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have no idea  it was on the radio


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey James. I didn't recognize your user name at first.





BambiKiller said:


> It goes good fellow Flock member, how be you?


Ellloo!! I be aight, thanks.

What are you all up2?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm just downloading Photoshop other than that jack shite.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

when does NXT start?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I dunno because I'm in England, unless we watch it on youtube or stream we dont get it until Thursday.,


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

10:00pm = NXT


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how many hours until it starts? because we are in a different time zone ~_~


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

4 hrs and 45 min


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so you are in my time zone :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

wow i aint staying up until 3am to watch it ill catch it on you tube me thinks


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> 4 hrs and 45 min


Only if you have HD, at least on the west coast that is. Otherwise it would be 7 hrs and 45 min.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

time zones confused me :sad:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the E plans on Unifing all Company Championships. By the end of the year, does this mean that the brand split will finally be over?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats just a rumor.. likely not true

plus the brand split is fantastic, without people like Jericho, Edge,Mysterio ,Booker T, Beniot, Eddie Wouldve never been champion (as much)

it would all be , Batista, Cena, Orton , Taker and HHH


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's true, I just miss the old days when there was no brand split.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

just because it wasnt around back then doesnt mean its not a good idea ~_~

and should know KAVAL is winning NXT tonight


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Yeah, that's true, I just miss the old days when there was no brand split.


I kind of like the brand split. It gives other guys a chance to shine in the spotlight rather than the same ones.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It was a good idea back in 02-04. I guess with the rumor about the titles being unified, looks like they are going to use the old format again, when they first did the brand split.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You see back then the brand split wouldn't have worked... it was perfect for a few years. But the rosters are so thin these days. It's a good job they brought up the Nexus, because Raw's roster was pitiful.

They only reason they unified the women's titles, is because Smackdown has no women's division. And we all know about the tag titles... There is no point in unifying the others as they serve their purpose.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> .They only reason they unified the women's titles, is because Smackdown has no women's division. And we all know about the tag titles... There is no point in unifying the others as they serve their purpose.


I'm all for unifying the Woman's/Diva's championship, but I don't think I could take LayCool appearing on both Raw and SD!.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm: knows kaval is winning tonight


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm all for unifying the Woman's/Diva's championship, but I don't think I could take LayCool appearing on both Raw and SD!.


Does anyone actually like them?

Oh btw thanks for the rep


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm all for unifying the Woman's/Diva's championship, but I don't think I could take LayCool appearing on both Raw and SD!.


I somewhat agree. But to be honest the Women's division is so lame, they're the only ones that stick out. 

I looked at the lumberjills last night and I was like wow how poor is that. Nattie wasn't even out there. Beth is injured. Only Gail, Jillian and Tamina stood out.

Nirvana other than the ones I said not one diva has my attention in the slightest. But yes I'm a fan of women's wrestling... Just not of the hair pulling variety.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is one of the coolest members here. (To anyone on this page)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I somewhat agree. But to be honest the Women's division is so lame, they're the only ones that stick out.
> 
> I looked at the lumberjills last night and I was like wow how poor is that. Nattie wasn't even out there. Beth is injured. Only Gail, Jillian and Tamina stood out.
> 
> Nirvana other than the ones I said not one diva has my attention in the slightest. But yes I'm a fan of women's wrestling... Just not of the hair pulling variety.


I meant does anyone actually like Laycool. Not the whole enitre women's division.  In case anyone was wondering, I hadn't like the WD since Trish & Lita were in it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I lost all interest the day they decided to not do anything with Katie Lea and released her was the nail in the coffin for me, after the Victoria debacle.


Well Michelle and Layla have improved I'll give them that, but other than that, they don't stand out.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Does anyone actually like them?
> 
> Oh btw thanks for the rep


I thought it would've gave you another bar; it must be pretty close.



BambiKiller said:


> I somewhat agree. But to be honest the Women's division is so lame, they're the only ones that stick out.
> 
> I looked at the lumberjills last night and I was like wow how poor is that. Nattie wasn't even out there. Beth is injured. Only Gail, Jillian and Tamina stood out.
> 
> Nirvana other than the ones I said not one diva has my attention in the slightest. But yes I'm a fan of women's wrestling... Just not of the hair pulling variety.


When's Beth due back anyway? It seems like she's been gone forever.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I thought it would've gave you another bar; it must be pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> When's Beth due back anyway? It seems like she's been gone forever.


whats your rep power ?:O i read in Another thread youve only been red repped like 3 times


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She's due back 5 - 6 weeks I think she said on Twitter.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> *I thought it would've gave you another bar; it must be pretty close.*
> 
> 
> 
> When's Beth due back anyway? It seems like she's been gone forever.


I think I'm halfway there,:side: I have 287, need to get to 500 
But it help alot, thanks


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I also sent Nirvana some green.Hope it helps


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I was just about to say thank you BK & Hiplop  Hiplop, I will return the rep, when I can, can't right now though, says I gave out to much lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Is one of the coolest members here. (To anyone on this page)


As are you dude, as are you.

How much green does my rep even give :S never known.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how do you tell how much it gives?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

By asking someone you sent it to :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> whats your rep power ?:O i read in Another thread youve only been red repped like 3 times


I don't know what my power is but I have 156,169 rep points. 



Nirvana3:16 said:


> I think I'm halfway there,:side: I have 287, need to get to 500
> But it help alot, thanks


I think you get another bar at 300.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> As are you dude, as are you.
> 
> How much green does my rep even give :S never known.


BK I didn't notice this time, I will be able to tell you next time though 

Edit: Ok thanks for the heads up


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but like how do you tell how much someone elses is?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> but like how do you tell how much someone elses is?


There's a way but forgot how to calculate it. It has something to do with posts, rep points, and how long you've been a member here. There might be a thread in the Suggestions and Help archive that tells you how to calculate it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> but like how do you tell how much someone elses is?


Say like my total rep points right now is 287, if someone reps me & it's now 387, then their rep power is 100 points, I think that's how it works.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i only have 2801


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mines only 6679 it was 6660 earlier.... mwhahahahahaha


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

someone just got shot down the street from me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yikes


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> someone just got shot down the street from me


WTF? Damn dude that sucks better be careful


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

he was shot by the cops as he set a bunch of fires and tried to kill someone lol so im glad he did


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i only have 2801





BambiKiller said:


> Mines only 6679 it was 6660 earlier.... mwhahahahahaha


Ive got 217303


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> he was shot by the cops as he set a bunch of fires and tried to kill someone lol so im glad he did


Oh well, good for the cops


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes Mikey, but I've been on 9 months, you've been on 6 years :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i think a cop got shot as well.. but the cops alive and the criminal isnt 

iv been here for 4 years and i have a very small amount ~_~ probably because i rarely posted


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> someone just got shot down the street from me


You live in Jane & Fynch ?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lol no i live in a small town, and its the first time in a long time someone was murdered here


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Criminals need to learn that crime doesn't pay! Unless you get away with robbing a bank..then it pays a lot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Ive got 217303


I wasn't online during the last unlimited rep weekend. I got surpassed by a lot of members during that time.  Not you though, you've always has a little more than me before that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Repped me


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ADR's green equals 71.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Repped :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

better start reppin me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mikeys is 102... man that's harsh if it was red/


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Did somebody say rep? Why yes I'd love some!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ yeah id be down a bar likely


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> ADR's green equals 71.


Thanks for the info. 



BambiKiller said:


> Mikeys is 102... man that's harsh if it was red/


It would be 51 if it was red.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It would have been much more than 51 if the rep wasnt adjusted a long time ago, used to be that some of us could red rep someone and knock them down like 4 bars and give a newbie like 5 bars with one green rep.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ i remember that  
Austin101 got me like 6 bars


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> It would have been much more than 51 if the rep wasnt adjusted a long time ago, used to be that some of us could red rep someone and knock them down like 4 bars and give a newbie like 5 bars with one green rep.


Yeah, I remember something like that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont remember any of that as I'm a newbie.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If James is reading this how is college going?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel really old, I have been going to sleep at like 9.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I went to sleep at Midnight last night and woke up at 1pm today. I have never slept in that late


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I like almost every song on Disturbe's new Album except for 1. Every other song on it is AWESOME!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

which one do you not like?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

My Child. It's an ok song, but the other 11 song on it are way better.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I've been watching NXT season 2 on wwe.com and I like all 3 finalist. I hope Kaval wins but I'm fine with any of them winning tbh.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> If James is reading this how is college going?


Very good  Nice Profs (This semester at least) and meeting some pretty cool people.

Majoring in Communication, planning to be the next Ryan Seacrest and do E! news one day lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Nas, do you like Disturbed's new album?

Edit: That would be Awesome


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Very good  Nice Profs (This semester at least) and meeting some pretty cool people.
> 
> Majoring in Communication, planning to be the next Ryan Seacrest and do E! news one day lol.


James and Giuliana hosting E! news together would be cool


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for the support lol  I plan on working my ass off and making something out of myself.
Tired of everyone in my life doubting me dammit.

Sooo everyone excited for NXT? I hope they announce Season 3 Pros and Rookies.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey Nas, do you like Disturbed's new album?
> 
> Edit: That would be Awesome


Ya I like it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope Kelly and Beth get to be pros, this would be a good way to get Beth on tv without her having to wrestle just yet.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm actually going to watch NXT. Hoping Alex Riley wins.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Hellz yeah


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cant wait to hear : THE WINNER OF NXT SEASON 2....MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY!!!!!!!!

:agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree about Beth being a pro  That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Cant wait to hear : THE WINNER OF NXT SEASON 2....MICHAEL MCGILLICUTTY!!!!!!!!
> 
> :agree:


you just want my credits


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My fav's from season 2 are in these order.


1. Kaval
2. Michael Mcgillicutty
3. Alex Rilley


I taught Husky was ok and the others were meh.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

There is going to be a Diva's NXT. Why is Kelly a pro she should be improving still.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Season 3 is all divas 

Kelly will make a great pro


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I loved the blond they just showed during K2s promo.

I liked Percy, he kinda reminded me of The Rock a little bit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Too bad 98% of the IWC (who dont know what they are talking about) are gonna hate on it, I think it is an awesome idea, and will appeal to a new audience(Divas NXT)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

at lest kelly is better then the dog faced gremlin aka the botch queen aka melina.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ugh. all divas. thats gonna be lame. but whatever. tuesday night=eye candy night :sex


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> ugh. all divas. thats gonna be lame. but whatever. tuesday night=eye candy night :sex


Yeah too bad it's PG.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Yeah too bad it's PG.


Yep. It's time the PG Era ended.

Aksana is freaking hot!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Riley has been DISMISSED!!! :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

fpalm. that so stupid.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

fpalm

Kaval FTW now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a good promo by Riley sucks he's gone.

The Bellas :yum:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

oh well. fuck it. riley will end up on raw after noc.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished they'd bring back Candice Michelle or Mickie to be a pro


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

AJ is a Melina look a like but way hotter!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Primo is her pro :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn, I was hoping for Melina to be AJ's pro.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> AJ is a Melina look a like but way hotter!


aj styles?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Let's go Orton*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vickie Guererro is a pro on NXT3 fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thank god. no Michael magilasuck


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You just barely kept your credits


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

if he won those credits would have been the last thought on my mind. though i am a man of my word. and kaval won so i owe Hiplop™ 20 billion


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> aj styles?


lol, Aj is a going to be a Rookie on NXT season 3.



Medo said:


> *Let's go Orton*


RKO IS GOD!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> lol, Aj is a going to be a Rookie on NXT season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> RKO IS GOD!


um ok.






I'm gonna go take a shower before NXT starts. I have a felling Alex Riley is going to win. But that's fine I guess.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> um ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just letting you know, AJ is a girl!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nxt just ended


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People seem to think there will be a Divas "Nexus" group after next season :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I WIN 20BIL b


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i still have over 9 trillion :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Well my favourite won NXT :side: and will win a world title

and your favourite botched and attacked wattson


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

oh well. kaval will end up on sd and the rare breed will be on raw after noc and win the us title


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea I was wondering why Riley attacked Watson lol. I bet Percy was like WTF dude? :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what exactly did he botch? or was the botch attacking wattson?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the attack. i need to get 16 billion credits. i want to have an even 10 trillion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

watson should of helped out the pros after he realized how dumb that looked ~_~


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry hiplop/ tenacious c just bet on the brian banner. and he has 20 trillion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know  i realized that earlier


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

theirs one user that got a gif from kc with daniel,christian,bourne and jericho. why dont you request one of jericho,christian,kaval and daniel


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry hiplop. im getting that miz banner. i mad the first bid a few days ago. and i have more credits


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

-saw- said hes making some for me so im waiting for that, but i keep bumping in case he forgot


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah king will probably get to it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah im fine either way i just want some gifs of them 

and :evil: i want zeh banner


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

KAVAL!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i hope you know youre not getting it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

crespo is probably loving how much his banner will get


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> -saw- said hes making some for me so im waiting for that, but i keep bumping in case he forgot


I posted something. *spoiler warning*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

THANK YOU ADR.. i wont use it till tommorow cuz of spoilers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know KAVAAAAL WONNN


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

good thing kaval won. if migiashit won i would have lost my credits and the miz banner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

He shoulda won


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i thought mcgillibuddy won for a second and i threw a spazzum xD


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> THANK YOU ADR.. i wont use it till tommorow cuz of spoilers


No problem. I was going to just post it but then I saw your post.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> i thought mcgillibuddy won for a second and i threw a spazzum xD



thinks hes getting the miz banner.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kaval ftw! And now hoping AJ wins season 3 of NXT.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i am getting the miz banner :evil:

AJ or the giant to win season 3


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the big chick old name is isistheamazon, i used to follow hew on twitter.
and hiplop your not getting the banner.:flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't believe anybody actually cares about NXT season 3. It's going to be the biggest waste of time ever.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. i dont plan on watching.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't agree with half of his sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Probably for you but not me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont like the fact that people are already bashing NXT3 just because Males arent involved. Just because its about the Divas doesnt automatically make it bad, Although i dont agree with Vickie being a "Pro", I still think its gonna be pretty good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Depends on your definition of "bad" but it automatically makes it worthless.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Pyro™;8793432 said:


> Can't believe anybody actually cares about NXT season 3. It's going to be the biggest waste of time ever.


No ones going to watch it, WWE is going to learn there lesson.


And as for the Miz sig goes fuck you all I'm getting it.:flip

Jk,Keeping it PHX FTW!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

he will be staying in my sig at the least till noc. i still think he'll get hes shot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;8793453 said:


> he will be staying in my sig at the least till noc. i still think he'll get hes shot


Well, I don't. Even if we exclude the fact that he's a loser and not a winner, he made a huge botch that he'll probably get released for. WWE doesn't forgive you unless you politick with the right people.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> I dont like the fact that people are already bashing NXT3 just because Males arent involved. Just because its about the Divas doesnt automatically make it bad, Although i dont agree with Vickie being a "Pro", I still think its gonna be pretty good.



Fuck what others think. I'm glad they want be watching it because it will be less people bitching in the discussion thread.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i want it 

and i agree with scamp, if the girls are talented it could be a great season


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

so im guessing your not gonna get that riley sig


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not immediately anyway. If he survives with his job in tact and gets on the main roster then we'll see.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i think he will. its not like he botched on randy orton. that shit will get you fired:no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

he wont get fired... casuals likely didnt notice, he will probably just be scolded


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

With my luck, he probably will botch on Orton, get chewed up in front of everyone and then fired.

I've gotta start programming myself to not pay attention to his career like I've done with Christian, because he's going nowhere.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

If only Swagger would have botched when he was feuding with Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great. I needed to be reminded of that too.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

There's a recent talk about unifiying all the titles unlike many I actually like the idea, hopefully that can unify the roster most are saying that wouldn't work but I honestly think it would be better for all divisions, have a roster cut and then go on from there we could have some really good main event feuds etc it could be like 2001 over again.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i would hate that to no end.. no one fresh would get any titles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unifying the titles would be the shittiest thing of all time.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah that would be bullshit. im fine with one tag title and one womens title. but unifying thhe world titles would just suck.

Nabz™ i love that vitamin water commercial with nash :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> yeah that would be bullshit. im fine with one tag title and one womens title. but unifying thhe world titles would just suck.
> 
> *Nabz™ i love that vitamin water commercial with nash :lmao*


Rofl, what can I say it's Steve Nash at his best.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

should change his name to Nash™ :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The WWE Title would actually have some prestige again if theres only 1 title, Right now with 2 belts, it just doesnt have the same importance as the days when someone like Austin/Rock/HHH,etc was the 1 and only champion in the company. I think they should atleast try it with a unified roster, make some cuts and if it doesnt work out, they could just split the roster again in a couple years.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> should change his name to Nash™ :lmao


To Late fuck.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but nobody other than cena orton edge hhh would win it


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Stratus said:


> The WWE Title would actually have some prestige again if theres only 1 title, Right now with 2 belts, it just doesnt have the same importance as the days when someone like Austin/Rock/HHH,etc was the 1 and only champion in the company. I think they should atleast try it with a unified roster, make some cuts and if it doesnt work out, they could just split the roster again in a couple years.


Finally some one supports me rawr, We wouldn't have people having 9 World title reigns in a matter of no time like Cena, I mean it took Rock so long just to get to 5.

Tag Team Titles would be insane again.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> To Late fuck.


the thread is still open


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> The WWE Title would actually have some prestige again if theres only 1 title, Right now with 2 belts, it just doesnt have the same importance as the days when someone like Austin/Rock/HHH,etc was the 1 and only champion in the company. I think they should atleast try it with a unified roster, make some cuts and if it doesnt work out, they could just split the roster again in a couple years.


I actually have heard some rumors about this, basically if WWE plans to reunite the WWE/World Title...Smackdown would probably have to cease to exist. But with WWE planning this Smackdown to Syfy move, I think the World Title is fine for now.

Really I would be fine if they unified the World Title/WWE Title, got rid of Smackdown, moved NXT to Friday, and got Superstars onto a mainstream network.

Interesting points, and it will be interesting to see in 2011-2012 what happens!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> The WWE Title would actually have some prestige again if there's only 1 title


Yeah it really did lose some prestige once Sheamus became champion. Having one title would bring some of it back.



Hiplop™ said:


> but nobody other than cena orton edge hhh would win it


That's true also.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus is a great champion, Fella


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^Oi I agree he's becoming one of me favorite wrestlers, fella!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I still think that they will end the brand split soon. But like some of you said wrestlers like Punk probably won't get a chance to become WHC. But if they do decide to end the Brand Split, then I hope they use the format they had back in 02.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I still think that they will end the brand slit soon. But like some of you said *wrestlers like Punk probably won't get a chance to become WHC*. But if they do decide to end the Brand Split, then I hope they use the format they had back in 02.


Thats a good thing though


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Startus does Sheamus facial hair changes colors in your sig?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Thats a good thing though


Punk is Awesome, did you not see his promo for RAW last night?

Edit: It does for me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got 3 different banners that 619 made me in a rotating sig.




> Punk is Awesome, did you not see his promo for RAW last night?


I'll admit i laughed at a couple things he said but i still dont like him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats amazing


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know Hiplop that if Riley would've won NXT, I would have a gif in my sig not caring at all about spoilers.



Stratus said:


> I'll admit i laughed at a couple things he said but i still dont like him.


I laughed when he hinted that the Rock and Austin might show up but never did.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Even when Austin's music hit, i knew he wouldnt show up, If there had been more build up for the show and it was 3hrs then maybe i would have fell for it, Thats the one thing i dont get is that they didnt make it 3hrs. I mean its their 900th show, their doing all this bragging about being around longer than any other show but yet its kept at the normal 2hrs.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR cant you get in trouble for that tho?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ It already aired. It's not like a SD! spoiler. I would be so happy about it, I wouldn't care. But if you're still worried, I'd wait until tomorrow.



Stratus said:


> Even when Austin's music hit, i knew he wouldnt show up, If there had been more build up for the show and it was 3hrs then maybe i would have fell for it, Thats the one thing i dont get is that they didnt make it 3hrs. I mean its their 900th show, their doing all this bragging about being around longer than any other show but yet its kept at the normal 2hrs.


Yeah but I loved his reaction after Austin's music hit.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It was good, I like his promo alot, but it was not as big as when HBK tricked the Canadian fans when he played Brets Theme lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

does anyone know how to make your sig go on shuffle? like stratus's


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is somehow happy that a bland midget with no charisma killed Alex Riley's career by winning NXT. I don't know why.

I'm trying to remember the name for when a sig changes, and I'd help you but I can't remember what that name is to tell you how to do it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So the so call rare breed needs NXT to have a WWE career.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got done watching NXT I'm so happy with the winner. 


OMG an all diva NXT really.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I FIGURED IT OUT 

does it change for you guys?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, it changes.



Scamp said:


> So the so call rare breed needs NXT to have a WWE career.


No, but he does to have a *successful* WWE career. Same as Wade Barrett, same as Kaval. If you don't have it you're going to fail. The WWE picks their main eventer and ditches everybody else to the side.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Scamp said:


> So the so call rare breed needs NXT to have a WWE career.


:lmao Pretty much, but like Barrett this can only mean goodthings for Kaval to come in WWE. Wish him the best!

Does anyone else think that it's possible for Miz to be in cahoots with Nexus and for Alex Riley to join them?

I could see Nexus saying he's their leader, and then helping him win the WWE title.

Thoughts?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao Pretty much, but like Barrett this can only mean goodthings for Kaval to come in WWE. Wish him the best!
> 
> Does anyone else think that it's possible for Miz to be in cahoots with Nexus and for Alex Riley to join them?
> 
> ...


Just as long as Riley appears on television in the near future I don't care. I love his personality.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Appearing on tv isn't enough. He's got to become a world champion, but that door is closed now. And if they unify the world titles like it's being rumoured, then he's really fucked. He's already fucked, but he'll be really, really fucked if that happens.

I don't think Miz will become the Nexus leader though but it would be good tv.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i see barrett remaining as there leader... it makes sense


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Appearing on tv isn't enough. He's got to become a world champion, but that door is closed now. And if they unify the world titles like it's being rumoured, then he's really fucked. He's already fucked, but he'll be really, really fucked if that happens.
> 
> I don't think Miz will become the Nexus leader though but it would be good tv.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn right I am, and I have a right to be pissed off.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe Barrett will help Jericho win the title at NoC and then become the leader of neXus. I know that's real wishful thinking but I don't want Jericho to retire.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im with ADR.. anything to keep him in WWE 

or even if he wins by DQ or something


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't want Jericho to leave either, so that means I have to be disappointed when Barrett takes the belt. I didn't want to do that, I wanted to enjoy that. Now I can't.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ Same  im hoping jericho wins, then miz cashes in or something, thus jericho staying 


Edit : i guess ill go, bye everybody


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It won't happen, he'll leave. WWE is quickly moving back to hell. They were going strong there with Miz and Barrett getting huge pushes and now with Jericho leaving and them flushing Alex Riley down the toilet like a freshly squeezed turd, they're back to crap.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Maybe Barrett will help Jericho win the title at NoC and then become the leader of neXus. I know that's real wishful thinking but I don't want Jericho to retire.


I have faith that Jericho will leave NOC as the champ. If not I might shed a tear.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I will shed a tear if he doesn't.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i finally got a 360. Soon as i get my Gamertag and XBox live, ill add you Scamp


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ Same  im hoping jericho wins, then miz cashes in or something, thus jericho staying
> 
> 
> Edit : i guess ill go, bye everybody


Later Hiplop.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i finally got a 360. Soon as i get my Gamertag and XBox live, ill add you Scamp


Awesome! Hey make sure you get the new Smackdown game for 360 when it comes out in October.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The only thing that would make the wwe horrible for me is if Christian becomes world or wwe champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, what a tragedy THAT would be.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> The only thing that would make the wwe horrible for me is if Christian becomes world or wwe champion.


:lmao thats funny


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont think it could get any worse than Punk, Swagger or Mysterio becoming champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You got the last 2 right.

I'd forgive the WWE for Swagger and Mysterio if Alex Riley became world champion, though, but they hate him so that'll never happen.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well at least the miz and barrett will be getting their reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's no substitute. I give a crap about Barrett about 5% as much as Riley.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

And Miz?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still no substitute. If I had to choose between them I'd pick Riley.

It's a shame his career is doomed to fail. He could've been a world champion. *sigh*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i still thinks hes gonna come back. oh well. you should check this out www.clintonio.com youll probably like this since you get bored of sigs easy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You can think that all you want, I don't. He's a failure now, he'll be a failure in 5 years and he'll be a failure in 10 years. WWE has no faith in him and picking a midget with no charisma over him proves it. Hell, he won't even be the leader of that group if they actually form an official group, that fucking Hennig drone who has the mic skills of John Morrison on crack will. He might as well quit.

I know about that site already. I don't have a use right now for random signatures, but thanks for the consideration anyway.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Just to let everyone know I will not be here for 2 weeks because I will be in Egypt.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Have fun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Just to let everyone know I will not be here for 2 weeks because I will be in Egypt.


Why would you, of all people go there? A woman who dresses like the one in your sig in that part of the world gets stoned to death.

Have fun, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at Pyro's never ending cynicism.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't find it funny. I'm right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™;8793859 said:


> You got the last 2 right.
> 
> I'd forgive the WWE for Swagger and Mysterio if Alex Riley became world champion, though, but they hate him so that'll never happen.


They also hate Triple H. That's why he lost the last match he was in on WWE TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> They also hate Triple H. That's why he lost the last match he was in on WWE TV.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So you pissed Kaval won and Riley was the first one gone?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care that Riley was the first gone, I care that he lost, period. A loser is a loser. It makes no difference is that loser is #8, #5, #3 or #2. He has no more of a chance at a world championship than either Titus O'Neil who finished last or Michael McGillicutty who finished 2'nd. They're all failures. The only one who's getting a world title is that bland midget.

I'd rather have Kaval win than Hennig, but that's an irrelevant, secondary point.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You know Riley is gonna be on tv every week now prob, hes no Eli Cottonwood, he will be back on tv.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Being on tv is not good enough, he has to become world champion. That's not going to happen, so his tv time is of no value.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It could happen you never know how a wrestler will be in a few years especially when all the regular big names are gone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A few years is too long to wait, for starters. Sheamus is a total clown and he gets the world title in 5 months and then again a couple months after, and Alex Riley would be waiting a few years? Horseshit.

Secondly, I'm still sticking with the opinion that Barrett and Kaval will be the only world champions from the 2 seasons, ever. Otunga, Gabriel, Slater, Young, Sheffield, Bryan, Tarver, McGillicutty, Riley, Harris, Watson, Cannon, Cottonwood, and O'Neil all failed. The shows purpose is to choose a main eventer, 2 got picked, the other 14 got embarassed and humiliated. If they had ANY faith in Riley, he would've won. Kaval and McGillicutty are exceptionally weak when it comes to anything that doesn't involve wrestling, and that's not what WWE focuses on. So why WWE chose to shit on a guy who has all the qualities they look for in a wrestler is something I'll never figure out, but they've branded him a failure and that isn't changing. Shamefully.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kinda off topic but is it cool if i add your ps3 tag?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's what it's there for.

Although I haven't ever really used a contact yet, but I'm up for playing some SVR 11 against you in October/November if you're interested. Not 10 though, the damn thing has too much lag, which they've said they've worked on improving intensely.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its on like donkey kong, id love to whip your ass with Sheamus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You probably will, I played online and absolutely sucked. The only time I won is when some guy let me. I was ashamed to be such an epic fail.

Go figure that I can beat the computer on Legend 1000 out of 1000 times with no trouble at all but I can't beat another person once out of 10 or 15 matches.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I usually only use the online feature for downloading CAW's and Finishers, but i might actually play against some people on SVR11


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

same. i hate the gameplay on live. i hate tag matches they think they have to make it a tornado tag.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I go on download what i want then leave... Online gameplay has never appealed to me in the slightest.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I love online gaming. I play mostly shooters online though, Sup guys?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I finished my rotating sig


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Aj Lee, Isis and naomi for Final of NXT 3.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah I fully expect one of those 3 to win this season of NXT.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I fully expect those 3 to be the final 3 tbh... The other 3 are just meh IMO. Also I think all 3 should go to Smackdown where women are desperately needed.

EDIT - I'm trying to figure out who Maxine is, is it Liviana?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I want A.J. Lee to win.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I fully expect those 3 to be the final 3 tbh... The other 3 are just meh IMO. Also I think all 3 should go to Smackdown where women are desperately needed.
> 
> EDIT - I'm trying to figure out who Maxine is, is it Liviana?


Yeah it's Liviana.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought it was just wasn't sure.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I want this phone.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's ugly... Mind you phones aren't my thing. If it texts its fine by me


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i like it. i have this one now








what kind do you have?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mines a way old sony ericsson as I said as long as it texts I could care less.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I have an older model of Josh's phone. I've decided I hate touch screen technology.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have Sony Xyperia


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can anyone here tell me who is awesome at doing gifs?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Can anyone here tell me who is awesome at doing gifs?


ADR, KingCrash and -SAW- are 3 of my favorite gif makers.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Scamp said:


> ADR, KingCrash and -SAW- are 3 of my favorite gif makers.


Thanks SCAMP  I'll ask one of them if they could make me a gif.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Thanks SCAMP  I'll ask one of them if they could make me a gif.


Well, whatcha lookin for? I can probably hook ya up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

G'day


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> Well, whatcha lookin for? I can probably hook ya up.


If you can, I would like it to be avy sized from 6:08-6:13. Also if you can make it fit, I would like to have the words Avenged Sevenfold Nightmare, pop up at the beginning then it showing the floating skull? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Bi1c9LmhU

If you can do it, I will give you rep & credits 

Edit: 

Hey EA  what's up?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> If you can, I would like it to be avy sized from 6:08-6:14. Also if you can make it fit, I would like to have the words Avenged Sevenfold Nightmare, pop up at the beginning then it showing the floating skull?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Bi1c9LmhU
> 
> If you can do it, I will give you rep & credits


I'll see what I can do


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-SAW- said:


> I'll see what I can do


Awesome dude thanks


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Not much NirvaRna 

I got a class to go to soon. What are you up2?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

blah!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey all


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey danny.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sup ?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much just writing an article on NXT 3.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

probably found it funny when alex riley attacked Percy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello internet people.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got back from the market with nom nom's.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When Riley attacked Watson, yeah it was humorous to me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I still have no idea what that was about. Then they were working together less then a minute later.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know the new iPod touch looks AMAZING


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah either something happened between them backstage or Riley thought it was MVP, which If true I wanna know what he was smokin' :lmao.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I still have no idea what that was about. Then they were working together less then a minute later.


Maby he thought Percy looked like MVP? lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

percy and mvp dont even look remotely alike


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know but who cares. It's something that every dirt sheet will make a story out of.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hiplop™ you should look in my spoiler


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe Alex doesn't like black people.




:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

@josh :cuss:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm catching an early night. Laters guys.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm catching an early night. Laters guys.


later alligator.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

See yeah later Bambikiller


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to make a Kaval banner. I suck at making banners but I like my work.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> @josh :cuss:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I'm going to make a Kaval banner. I suck at making banners but I like my work.


you could just make a request for one


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> you could just make a request for one


Na I like making them better.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Should know josh is evil :evil:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ya nvm I'm going to request one instead.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just dropped my cell, & now the screen is grey, this fruckin blows!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> :side:


Nice max hits exceeded banner.




:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fixed it


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

sup guys?  Do you guys like my rotating sig? stole the idea from saw and hiplop.lol

all 8 are just different people getting wasteland. christian,jericho,daniel,henry,otron,taker,mcmahon and cena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The one he did to Orton on Monday looked pretty weak


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hm. you think so? i thought that looked pretty good. the one on taker wasnt great though. my favorite is the one on henry


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

stole my banner and my rotating sig :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well -saw- told me about it a while ago . and i won the banner double


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Barrett needs a new finisher tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

True...i love barrett but it looks fairly lame


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i like wasteland. but i would like if he switched to the powerbomb. or the camel cluthch. idk i think thatg would look good. hiplop theirs another miz banner


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im Bored . why is this thread so dead right now


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I made New Orleans style ribs with Jack Daniels whiskey for dinner. :yum:


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What's a good length for the sides of the hair if getting a faux hawk?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

NasJayz said:


> I made New Orleans style ribs with Jack Daniels whiskey for dinner. :yum:


I made toast once. Gave me a new found respect for women.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> i like wasteland. but i would like if he switched to the powerbomb. or the camel cluthch. idk i think thatg would look good. hiplop theirs another miz banner


i just wanted a nice looking banner  im not a miz mark


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Then why try to get the banner? i couldve had it for 2 billion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like the miz, and the banner was sick  

im betting on the new one 

im not a HUGE fan but i do want him to be world champ


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmm. Mabye i should bet on that :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you cant  only one a week i hope i get this one


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope you do too


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

watch as some ridiculously rich poster outbids me ~_~


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hopefully Not


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it always happens


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well you could always make a miz banner request when 4 weeks from your last one is up 

Edit:Your next request can be made the 15th


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the requests are rarely as good as the shop tbh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes the new font im using


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*i would want to use a dif font but im too lazy*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I just wrote this a copied it. then paste it before posts

[font="georgia"*][size="3"*]Write here[/size*][/font*]

With out the *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello.

This is fucked up...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*should know i think thats fake :hmm:*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think you could fake that, the camera didn't even change.

Besides, some people are that good. Trick shots exist in every sport. There's a bunch of weird things on Youtube. I love watching randomness there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*oh i love it too... thats true, it very well could be real, just the ending looked sketchy 

@josh i think my new font fits well with the cat in my avy *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't see anything wrong with the ending. 

THIS is the best trick shot ever, though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*:lmao i wasnt expecting that *


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That was great :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I also didn't expect that but I really should've. I could watch that over and over.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*should know im mad that i cant buy the kaval banner in banner shop >.< *


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> *should know im mad that i cant buy the kaval banner in banner shop >.< *


why can't you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

.... WOAH.. that wouldve taken so long to do

i can now nas, theres a one a week rule


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ That Kaval Banner Is Pretty Great. Your Probably Gonna Get Out Bid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

@Josh's pool video - That's the coolest thing ever even if it was fake, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hope i dont get outbid its freaking awesome


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™;8797218 said:


> i hope i dont get outbid its freaking awesome


You Should Put Down All Your Credits Now. Mabye They'll Sell It Now. Before Anyone Has A Chance To Bid


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i put up 200 billion.. i dont want to put up all of them  i worked kinda hard to get them xD


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Credits Don't Matter.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but what if i want to buy something next week


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok. But If You Don't Jump Now It'll Be Going To Someone Else.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

if anyone outbids ill go all in


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm so happy right now. peepoholic posted this site I never knew about that dubs in the Benny Hill theme (Yakety Sax) to any video you submit from Youtube. This theme is infamous and is called "the song that makes anything funny". Now I can post the Jeff Hardy botch video I always post to this music, enhancing it several times over.

http://bennyhillifier.com/?id=yYV6AcavytI

8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't stand the singer but I love this Music video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe4Ic7fHWf8


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol.This Thread Hasn't Been Touched Since I Went To Sleep.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Miz sig in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I had To Pay One Trillion Credits For It Because Hiplop™ Kept Bidding. I Could Have Had It At Two Billion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's Fine. Credits Don't Mean Anything Anyway.
I Love Having 8 Gifs In My Sig.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have 8 or 10.. not sure


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Have Jericho In My Sig Too


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:evil:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Still Has The Default User Title.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i changed it back as i cant think of anything :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Future Alex Riley Mark


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:side: i dont see why everyone loves alex riley.. hes good on the mic, but im not impressed with him in ring

barrett is 232932 times better


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey folks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Find It Hilarious That People Are Bothered By My Capitals.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh who gives a fuck... Think I might make a rotation of sigs next.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so do i..... its strange :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh who gives a fuck... Think I might make a rotation of sigs next.


I forgot yours wasn't. :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm Very Confused By The Bambi Pic


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hes the bambi killer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8798127 said:


> :side: i dont see why everyone loves alex riley.. hes good on the mic, but im not impressed with him in ring
> 
> barrett is 232932 times better


Right, because Barrett has proven himself as a ring general.  

Riley is better in the ring than Barrett, go watch some of his matches in FCW. They're both just "ok", though, pretty much.

Riley is much better on the mic, though, but what do you mean "I don't see why everyone loves alex riley"? Everyone? He's the most hated wrestler on the forum right now.

And on that note, I don't get why everyone loves Kaval. He's good in the ring, but he has as much personality as Lance Storm.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Right, because Barrett has proven himself as a ring general.
> 
> Riley is better in the ring than Barrett, go watch some of his matches in FCW. They're both just "ok", though, pretty much.
> 
> ...


Oh hes better than barrett in ring? i havent watched much of his stuff besides when hes on raw  

ill check them out today


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I think it is, but keep in mind, smaller wrestlers (not that Riley isn't a big guy but Barrett is nearly a monster) are usually better than bigger ones.

Try his match with Justin Gabriel in FCW. That's the only full length match I can remember off the top of my head and it was good.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah that was a pretty good match. or the triple threat between Barrett, Riley and Gabrial


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

all right, ill watch both of these

and josh... i got the banner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't see anything wrong with the ending.
> 
> THIS is the best trick shot ever, though.


He got both balls in one shot alright :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what is that spray ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> what is that spray ?


Hairspray


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh. the one in your sig. Damn -saw's- Setting a trend with the rotating sigs


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How do you do them on which site because I forgot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> He got both balls in one shot alright :lmao


The best part is, he got both the pool balls to sink too.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

www.clintonio.com


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

www.clintonio.com


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

www.clintonio.com


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> Oh. the one in your sig. Damn -saw's- Setting a trend with the rotating sigs


Ive been using Rotating sigs way before -Saw-


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> www.clintonio.com





Hiplop™ said:


> www.clintonio.com





Pyro™ said:


> www.clintonio.com


:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Then stratus is setting a trend :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> Damn Stratus is Setting a trend with the rotating sigs


Fixed it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks peeps


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:

oh and www.clintonio.com

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i love the gif of maryse pushing the other ones face across the mat/ maryse pinning her


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea it was Gail and i enjoyed seeing her get owned in that match.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Too bad Gail still owns her though.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know Cena just made me laugh for the first time ever!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

With That Twitter Post?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, that's the one. :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ugh. I Start School Tuesday. God I hate That Place So Much


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i start on tuesday as well


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

strange looking school :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Its Just The Gym. Thats The Only Pic I Could Find. Its My Fb Profile Pic Now.lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its your school ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats mine.. terrible pic tho


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like that one :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is Offline


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

am not


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You had the gray circle. you're prett good with ipods. do you know if its possible to get wifi everywhere


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no its not  unless you have a phone... that supports MiFi

what cell do you have?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Lg Dare


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Do you have a 3g plan?

edit im unfamiliar with the phone so i dont know whether it has wifi


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

does it support 3G? if it doesnt then you cant... unless you're city has local wifi


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh Well. I Dont Really Need It Anyway


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i just got a great banner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

a Jeff Hardy banner?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:

Kaval


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Why Arent You Using It?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm glad about Kane not retiring soon


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hes putting my name on it


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

8*D 8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would buy a banner but i'm not good with numbers do I have 1 billion points?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yep , one billion 700 million


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I don't post here a lot anymore.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im catching up to them in post count :evil:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wounder if I can sell any of my work.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I tried selling my banners before but had no luck so i gave up on it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love maryses face in your avy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I tried selling my banners before but had no luck so i gave up on it.


I would end up having the same luck. But oh well I only make stuff for my self now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a fan of the Rated R Superstar, Edge


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The Rock says he's take your little cd dust it off turn it sideways and stick it straight up your candy ass


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well austin 3:16 say's I just whooped your ASS!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Now can you Dig That SUCKA!

Should know that I just found out that The Olsen Twins has a younger sister


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bring out...THE HONK-A-METER!

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm the miz and I'M AWESOME


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Ah shut your mouth you thong wearin fatty


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Miz Is OnThe New October WWE Magazine


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i remember i used to love WWe magazine


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Like The Sig Hiplop™


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i loves it


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Where Did You Get The Name Hiplop?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have no idea  when i first got one of my computers i wanted to make an account on DIABLO 1 so i typed in something random and easy to type and i use it for everything now xD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TNA Impact just started.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Impact was pretty good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome sig Hiplop.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Next month on the 10th it will be 10,10,10. :side:


Also will be 2 day's after my birthday.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Awesome sig Hiplop.


thanks


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome indeed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

rocky fan

and thanks mate


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I am 

KAVAL fan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sure am..  been waiting for him to debut forlike 3 years


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

When he goes to the main roster, I hope he goes to SD.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My Gf Sent me This When She Was In Hawaii. Its A Post Card Coconut :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i cant see anything


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> i cant see anything


i just picked a diff pic. its there


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

O_O thats amazing

wish my gf was that cool T_T


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wish my Gf was that cool as well...





Oh wait I don't have a gf nvm.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like my gf, but she's too bitchy sometimes.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

mines rarely bitchy  but shes cheap T_T


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> mines rarely bitchy  but shes cheap T_T


That's a good thing


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Can you guys belive I'm almost 28 and I never had a gf ever. :shocked:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:shocked: why not mate?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nas, don't worry, sometimes it's good not to have one. Cause they can get on your nerves alot of times.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no idea tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its not a big deal anyway lol they get annoying fast


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, but then you make up every fuckin time lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

True :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao i think thats misspelled.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao where did you find that?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Google.lol. you guys should try this site Lmgtfy.com
pretty funny


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

pron? :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pron


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

urban dictionary never fails


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like how many love this aj chick when she hasn't even wrestled yet. lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

from her FCW days, shes great... and good looking :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has new banner.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*You guys totally need to donate some credz to me so I can get a new siggy *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'' give you some James.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hey Mikey how you doing?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alright, you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not Bad thanks


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MIKEY!!!*



BambiKiller said:


> I'' give you some James.


* Thanks, brother.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Your welcome.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Should know I will probs go for a new sig a bit later on. I have classes and then I am gonna to let my friend use my comp since his is broke.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

OK bro have a nice time at college dude, and hope you're on soon.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Startus?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching tv, you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NM man! Just watching some videos on Youtube.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mikey and Scamp


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know i just found this story...



> WWE.com has deleted all traces of NXT 3 rookie, Aloisia aka Isis the Amazon, from it’s official website today.
> 
> Among the promotional material deleted includes her picture from the NXT 3 pros and rookies gallery, which can be found here. Furthermore, she has also been deleted from the promotional video package.
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmm she's still going by AloisiaWWE on Twitter.. Just messaged her if she replies I'll post it. I doubt she's gone just yet though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: i was looking forward to her


someone said in another thread shes bitchy, so maybe she got mad, 


or they just realized shes wqorse than khali in ring


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> WWE Pro Vickie Guerrero has fired her NXT season three Rookie Diva, Aloisia.
> 
> Various sources are reporting that Guerrero, the temperamental Official Consultant of SmackDown, had an argument with her 6-foot-9 Rookie Diva over Vickie’s influence over Aloisia.
> 
> The news has left WWE NXT season three shaken before it’s even started. But when reached for comment, Guerrero stated she would reveal her new Rookie Diva on the WWE NXT season three premiere this Tuesday night at 10 p.m. ET on Syfy.


Storyline fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it's obviousa storyline... Expect her to be on Smackdown soon enough... To settle "unfinished business"


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should Know Im In PA


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PA ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pennsylvania


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i really need to work on my geography :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You Dont Know Where Pennsylvania Is?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

In the states... across from lake ontario

i can get there with my boat at my cottage


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know i just bought this


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm: so now the miz banner goes back up for sale 8*D

should know i want a name art sig xD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who on here makes good banners?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Awesome-o, Tencacious C, 619,


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^I don't know which one I like more, your Kaval sig or Kelly Gif!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> ^I don't know which one I like more, your Kaval sig or Kelly Gif!


Jeff hardy getting pwned is good as well :side:

and kelly looked mad hot that night  so i used it xD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello Internet people.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should Notice My New Sig


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Same to you lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

What it do folks?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> What it do folks?


Hey just getting ready to go to the red lobster for nom nom's.



You?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Yuck.. lobster


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bonjour folks across the pond England callin'


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Doesnt have a rotating sig. SHUN lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't want a rotating siggy... For I want my Poison together


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

some one couldnt figure it out 

nah im kidding bk

how are you mate?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I figured it fine enough, I just didn't wanna put them singly, I like them being together 


I'm fine thank you, just a little tired...

How was college, if James is reading this bit?

And I'm sure Mikey is here somewhere lol, hope he, danny and josh are well today


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Am . Payed A Trillion Credits For My New Sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow a trillion credits for a couple of stars. :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: you couldve given those to me and bet like 10 bil D:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Credits Dont Mean Anything So Why Save Them?
Hiplop I Gave You 20 Billion For Kaval Winning


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like keeping them as i like different sigs


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

wahooo getting my hair done tomorrow can't wait


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

>_< i likely have to get mine cut as well... i hate it as i never know how to explain what i want


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

wo wo wo who said I'm getting it cut


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool. I Think Im Gonna Make A Unername Banner Request When I Can Make Another One. I Want One That Looks Like Behind My Sig Is Brick or steel or something. Cant Really Explain It


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I'm leaving in about 2hrs to go to my old High School's Season Opener

Edit: I'm thinking about making a banner request. Can someone tell me how you make one, so I won't sound like a newbie? lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> >_< i likely have to get mine cut as well... i hate it as i never know how to explain what i want



Pretty much what happened to me today. and always.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I ask for short spikes at the top, shaved sides into a V at the back...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

does anyone know what happened before Cody rhodes vs hardy tonight?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

kanes promo is fucking great tonight


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kane has always been great.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kanes promos are always great


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I love these minds games... It's KAne at his finest... I tell you this as it was on here start at 9:30 and now 1:42 so finished 2 hours ago :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CHRISTIAN GETTING A PUSH?  getting against alberto


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Only for Alberto to go over


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no 

cant be sad, hes getting mic time... proving hes a world champion contender 


anyone who says christian isnt over should watch SD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope so, Christian needs to be get into the Main Event scene


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope he's just a stepping stone... Alberto will beat him in this mini feud and Christian will go off and job to the next guy.

He doesn't need anywhere near the World title at all.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: while he is a stepping stone

christian deserves being on the top more than anybody... hes one of the best in the ring, and easily in the top 5 mic worker atm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What he deserves and what he'll get are totally different


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im_ hoping_ hell get a thank you reign.. but not likely


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He's been to TNA... no thank you reign for him


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Rip It Up Rip It Up if your ever gonna make it!! (8)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

he was always on good terms with WWE though...

and kaval was there as well.. and he looks to be winning a world title sometime down the line


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny if he was gonna win a world title he would've done by now... Kane is a special case... Just because he has won a world title so late in his career doesn't mean every other now jobber will as well. Christian's time has passed... And for he record I've never said the same for Kane 

WWE obviously don't wanna push him any time soon. And I got over the fact years ago.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just back from the red lobster nice and full. But I don't think CM Punk would of approved of what I had to drink. :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol dude... Please tell me it was my friend Jack Daniels.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Long island ice tea.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

and that is?

Sorry us british folk only have normal tea with crumpets on the side :lmao.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Long Island Iced Z needs a push.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If you're referring to Zack Ryder then I agree.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Island_Iced_Tea


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you've never heard of long island iced tea? 

i assume you have heard of ice tea? its just a alcholic version of it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the links btw... I might try one.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know I'm leaving in about 2hrs to go to my old High School's Season Opener
> 
> Edit: I'm thinking about making a banner request. Can someone tell me how you make one, so I won't sound like a newbie? lol


Use the Templete


> Last Request: Post a link to your last request (if its your first request say that instead)
> 
> Topic: What is the top of the banner?
> 
> ...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it's 2:44am and I'm shattered. NIght folks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Later BK


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> The Long Island Iced Z needs a push.


You must have missed that quick push he had against Sheamus?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sup Scamp ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™;8803241 said:


> Sup Scamp ? did you know alex riley should have won nxt


I Agree :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> I Agree that kaval should have won NXT and that you are superior than me , Hiplop


Why thank you josh


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> Sup Scamp ?


NM H! Just watching Alex Riley beat up the wrong guy on NXT. The rare breed huh?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hennig is still better than Riley and Kaval combined


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The fuck!:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think stratus is smoking them funny cigarettes again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Likes the steroid man woman thing.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Freakin Awesome KAVAL banner Nas


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Scamp said:


> You must have missed that quick push he had against Sheamus?






Josh™ said:


> I Agree :lmao


Oh yeah, it'd be great seeing Riley's title match where he pins the referee instead of the guy he's wrestling.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> NM H! Just watching Alex Riley beat up the wrong guy on NXT. The rare breed huh?


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Jericho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just changed that avatar. Sorry, lol. It wasn't intentional.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Jericho> mass effect :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm a huge Jericho mark, but Mass Effect 2 blows away anything in wrestling. It's an unreal experience.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Oh yeah, it'd be great seeing Riley's title match where he pins the referee instead of the guy he's wrestling.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that all you people know how to talk about? Geez. It's more stale than the diva crap. Yes, he fucked up. Yes, he's an absolute moron. It's over already.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you have to admit it was pretty funny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8803394 said:


> you have to admit it was pretty funny


It wasn't funny, especially considering he lost and now he has a nonexistant future just like McGillicutty and the rest of the NXT losers. It was just a ridiculous botch where he, for some reason didn't use his head. 

I mean, I get it was a big botch, but that's ALL anybody talks about anymore. If Kaval or Bryan had made that same botch, everybody would be dead silent but because it's a guy the IWC hates, they continuously discuss it for 3 days straight until it's more stale than an Edge world title reign. Is it really that big a deal? I got tired of hearing about it after 10 minutes. It's not noteworthy.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

After that NXT finale calling Alex Riley a moron is an insult to actual morons.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watches Mad Men, which makes him less sensible than anything Alex Riley has ever done.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™;8803403 said:


> It wasn't funny, especially considering he lost and now he has a nonexistant future just like McGillicutty and the rest of the NXT losers. It was just a ridiculous botch where he, for some reason didn't use his head.
> 
> I mean, I get it was a big botch, but that's ALL anybody talks about anymore. If Kaval or Bryan had made that same botch, everybody would be dead silent but because it's a guy the IWC hates, they continuously discuss it for 3 days straight until it's more stale than an Edge world title reign. Is it really that big a deal? I got tired of hearing about it after 10 minutes. It's not noteworthy.


I remember when Daniel Bryan attacked Wade Barrett when Nexus first arrived on RAW.

Wait, no, he's not that stupid. ;D


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

We shouldn't blame Alex for what he did, with that Varsity jacket he looks like a middle aged High School student whose stayed back 20 times. We should chalk it up to stupidity.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Freakin Awesome KAVAL banner Nas


Thanks


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Oh yeah, it'd be great seeing Riley's title match where he pins the referee instead of the guy he's wrestling.


:lmao

I seriously fell on the floor laughing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I already knew the cliche response to that was "he's not stupid, so he wouldn't do it", but that's not the point.

Bryan could do the most major botch in the world and NOBODY would care. The only reason people are driving it into the ground is because a guy the IWC hates did it. And no matter who did it, it would still be far overtalked about.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you kidding? It seems like most people were in love with Riley, the reason it's brought up so much is because it was so fucking stupid. How do you attack your own partner?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> :lmao
> 
> I seriously fell on the floor laughing.


so did i 

i want to hear some sort of interview where he explains what happened :gun:

i honestly think he will still be big.. maybe itll take a few years, but hell likely be champ


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> It wasn't funny, especially considering he lost and now he has a nonexistant future just like McGillicutty and the rest of the NXT losers. It was just a ridiculous botch where he, for some reason didn't use his head.
> 
> I mean, I get it was a big botch, but that's ALL anybody talks about anymore. If Kaval or Bryan had made that same botch, everybody would be dead silent but because it's a guy the IWC hates, they continuously discuss it for 3 days straight until it's more stale than an Edge world title reign. Is it really that big a deal? I got tired of hearing about it after 10 minutes. It's not noteworthy.


I think the reason why it's not such a big deal to you Pyro is because it was Alex Riley who did and we all know how much you love him so much. 

I'm pretty sure if it was any of the other NXT rookies who did that you would be talking about it to no end. But I'm pretty sure you will never admit that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

stop bashing his opinion... hes cooler when hes not mad xD


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Scamp said:


> NM H! Just watching Alex Riley beat up the wrong guy on NXT. The rare breed huh?


Huh?.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Are you kidding? It seems like most people were in love with Riley, the reason it's brought up so much is because it was so fucking stupid. How do you attack your own partner?


Hardly. Every post I saw it was "he can't ressle kavl neds to win". He's probably the most hated wrestler on the forum.



thegreatone15 said:


> I think the reason why it's not such a big deal to you Pyro is because it was Alex Riley who did and we all know how much you love him so much.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if it was any of the other NXT rookies who did that you would be talking about it to no end. But I'm pretty sure you will never admit that.


Why would I talk about it to no end if it was somebody else? It's tiring. Yes, it's stupid but it's just a botch. Titus O'Neil, who, I couldn't care less if he got released, made an absolute FOOL out of himself by completely no selling MVP's kick. So what? I don't care. 

I even had a huge laugh at Michael McGillicutty's absolute stupid, cringeworthy, dumbass promo, where he exposed himself as a gigantic dolt. I can't stand that fucker, but a few minutes after I saw it, I.....stopped. It doesn't matter, they're just fuckups. It's not like it's some major moment that deserves discussion.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Clearly you do care, otherwise you wouldn't be making these long posts about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

?.....


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

But be honest Pyro if Jeff Hardy, Morrison or Swagger did what Riley did you'd NEVER stop bringing it up.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I honestly don't understand why so many people hate him. Out of the 3 finalists, he's the worst in terms of technical ability, but his charisma is extremely high.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Jack Donaghy said:


> But be honest Pyro if Jeff Hardy, Morrison or Swagger did what Riley did you'd NEVER stop bringing it up.


This is true. If you target someone for having a lisp, of course you're going to target them for making a mistake.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

a lot of people hate him because of gord for some reason


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

LIVES IN MOUNT FOREST, ONTARIO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> But be honest Pyro if Jeff Hardy, Morrison or Swagger did what Riley did you'd NEVER stop bringing it up.


I don't know, because they didn't do it, but whatever. I just want to discuss something productive.

He lost, he's not gonna do anything productive, he's *definately not* a future world champion, so be happy. Be happy that he has to rot in a pit of obscurity for the rest of his career and let's just get on with it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

apparently drove through my town once !_!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't watch NXT, but of the very little i've seen of Riley i liked him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

STRATUS :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't be such a downer, Pyro. 

That kind of negativity could explain why you just got ripped apart in T4 :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> STRATUS :side:


What? :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I just made a banner request


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DH said:


> Don't be such a downer, Pyro.
> 
> That kind of negativity could explain why you just got ripped apart in T4 :hmm:


I have a right to be negative, nobody I like is ever used properly. 

Should know I'm waiting on the SmackDown! roster reveal that comes out on the 8'th.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I just made a banner request


You barely got enough credits LOL.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I have a right to be negative, nobody I like is ever used properly.
> 
> Should know I'm waiting on the SmackDown! roster reveal that comes out on the 8'th.


i know i find this very strange... anyone you like suddenly gets doomed to utter failure 

and sadly we have similar tastes :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We don't have similar tastes. You like Kaval..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™;8803549 said:


> I have a right to be negative, nobody I like is ever used properly.
> 
> Should know I'm waiting on the SmackDown! roster reveal that comes out on the 8'th.


Its pretty amusing how your favs are failing while the people you despise, Jack Swagger, Sheamus and Rey Mysterio are getting World Title reigns :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it's not funny. Asshole.

At least Morrison is still a complete FAILURE.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™;8803562 said:


> We don't have similar tastes. You like Kaval..


besides kaval and Carlito, we do

Barrett, Jericho, Christian, Riley, Miz,Punk, hate of hardys, swagger, sheamus ,Rock


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

So I got SVR 10 for Christmas. I played it the next day, and then didn't play it for a while. I decided to take it out yesterday for the first time and it was actually quite fun. Sure, the game froze twice, but I didn't lose anything. However, I was well into superstar mode and my guy had progressed quite well, and so I decided to make another attire for him. Sadly, I soon discovered this as an awful glitch as I lost everything but my guy's appearance .

I think I have the right to be negative.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nabz™ said:


> You barely got enough credits LOL.


lol yeah I know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8803573 said:


> besides kaval and Carlito, we do
> 
> Barrett, Jericho, Christian, *Riley*, Miz,Punk, hate of hardys, swagger, sheamus ,Rock


Didn't you say you didn't like him the other day?

Well, at least Jericho and Punk are successes, and Miz and Barrett are both future world champions. Riley and Christian, the latter of which I've taken out of my head, will never get there, but I guess that'll have to do.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™;8803579 said:


> Didn't you say you didn't like him the other day?
> 
> Well, at least Jericho and Punk are successes, and Miz and Barrett are both future world champions. Riley and Christian, the latter of which I've taken out of my head, will never get there, but I guess that'll have to do.


i wasnt impressed with his ring work but i still liked him, looked up some of his stuff and turns out hes pretty good, im now a big fan xD


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> No, it's not funny. *Asshole*
> 
> At least Morrison is still a complete FAILURE.


THANK GOD IM AN ASSHOLE!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8803581 said:


> i wasnt impressed with his ring work but i still liked him, looked up some of his stuff and turns out hes pretty good, im now a big fan xD


There you go, good for you. You should've been a big fan just based on his mic skills, though.

Well, hopefully WWE gives him a world title anyway. I doubt it, but, eh...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MR ANDERSON


















































ANDERSON


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ i wanted him to win NXT, as his mic work made up for what i thought was bad ring work. I started rooting for kaval after i realized riley wasnt going to win

kennedy has a much better ring to it :no:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Had Mr. Kennedy not got injured in 2007, he would be arguably the best in the business today.

Such a tragedy to think he's suffering in TNA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*



Hiplop™;8803593 said:


> ^ i wanted him to win NXT, as his mic work made up for what i thought was bad ring work. I started rooting for kaval after i realized riley wasnt going to win
> 
> kennedy has a much better ring to it :no:


Oh. 

You still shouldn't have rooted for anyone else. Kaval is bland and uncharismatic. Better than Michael McGillicutty, but nothing about him that's of value.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ i wanted him to win NXT, as his mic work made up for what i thought was bad ring work. I started rooting for kaval after i realized riley wasnt going to win
> 
> kennedy has a much better ring to it :no:



It sure does.


everyone says that he's injury prone but why hasn't he been getting hurt all the time now that he's in TNA?


:sideL


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ smiley fail


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't like Orton, but even if I wanted to mark for him, I never could after he got Kennedy fired.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ completely agree :no: 

orton is bland.. hes seriously IMO the most overrated wrestler in the world

and @Pyro, i like kaval for his in ring work, id like to see him get one reign, hes not like a personal favourite of mine, nor do i consider him great on the mic, i just find him intresting in the ring

plus the banner was sick 

i use too many commas :angry:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton said he was at peace with kennedy.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

makes great banners


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I like Orton liked him since he was in RatedRKO


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's that guy who made by badass banner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Orton said he was at peace with kennedy.


Since when? It wasn't too long ago when Anderson was laughing at him for getting hurt on PPV.



> and @Pyro, i like kaval for his in ring work, id like to see him get one reign, hes not like a personal favourite of mine, nor do i consider him great on the mic, i just find him intresting in the ring


He's great in the ring, I just don't understand why people are so entertained by in ring work that they'll like a superstar for it. I used to be like that, and now I can never figure it out. I just don't get anything from it.

He'll get his one reign. Personally, that's all I ask. If Alex Riley ever gets 1 world title reign, no matter how short, I'll be content.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> orton is bland.. *hes seriously IMO the most overrated wrestler in the world*


No, that would be The Miz.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™;8803637 said:


> Since when?


He tweeted it.

:lmao you guys are so nice


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

He said he was sorry on his twitter account & at the end he said "I can't stay mad at him, hell we use to ride together" or something like that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He tweeted it.
> 
> :lmao you guys are so nice


When? Do you know if it's his official one? It could just be an imposter.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> i use too many commas :angry:


...but not enough capitals.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> When? Do you know if it's his official one? It could just be an imposter.


It was his official one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, but when? Can I see it to get some official proof?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, but when? Can I see it to get some official proof?


It was before SS, I can try to find it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh, I guess I'll just take your word for it.

Hopefully he gets a second run in the company then without that huge roadblock in his way. I want him to at least have another shot at winning the world title so his career can finally have value.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Eh, I guess I'll just take your word for it.
> 
> Hopefully he gets a second run in the company then without that huge roadblock in his way. I want him to at least have another shot at winning the world title so his career can finally have value.


He'll probably win the TNA world tittle...................:lmao:lmao sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

DH said:


> ...but not enough capitals.


my shift key doesnt work the best

and pyro... i want him to win one world title, even if its short (Kaval) i like him in a beniot esque way, like hes good enough in the ring that he can carry a feud

Obviously kaval doesnt have the charisma of beniot but yeah


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just letting you know, Orton wasn't the only one complaining about Kennedy, Cena & HHH complained aswell, but yea I would like to see Kennedy return to the E. He's doing good in TNA right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Found it Pyro!!!!


> @acharyak I think what happened is a misunderstanding and at this point there is peace. Hell......we used to ride together


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Just letting you know, Orton wasn't the only one complaining about Kennedy, Cena & HHH complained aswell, but yea I would like to see Kennedy return to the E. He's doing good in TNA right now.


Nobody does good in TNA. Wrestling in a promotion that's not the WWE is the equivalent of not wrestling at all.

EDIT ~ Well, that's nice. Hopefully it actually results in something.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm hoping mr anderson become TNA world champion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I'm hoping mr anderson become TNA world champion.


doesnt mean much


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

To bad it wont do shit for ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> doesnt mean much


Doesn't mean ANYTHING.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

exactly, in 10 years, TNA title will mean nothing and add nothing to peoples careers, has less signifigance of the womens title

not saying it means anything now either.. but yeah


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That title is of so little value, I would actually piss on it. It has the same value as a toilet bowl.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

riley lover


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes Soccer. And yes, I did just call it that.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has an Awesome banner.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I like soccer, cause they work as a team and dont attack each other :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AGAIN?

Fuck this, I'm out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

thank you come again.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love playing soccer... watching it, not so much


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Soccer is the most boring sport to watch, well that & Golf.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

way to get rid of pyro ~_~


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

there goes your banner request


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol, my bad I take back what I said.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao just joking, I actually want to try a new technique I learn a couple days ago.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Soccer is the most boring sport to watch, well that & Golf.


yeah it is boring.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao just joking, I actually want to try a new technique I learn a couple days ago.


what technique ?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The WWE title would look awesome on KaVal. Unlike Pyro I watch wrestling for well wrestling.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> what technique ?


its a secret:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Good , Scamp... AJ better win NXT :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Scamp said:


> The WWE title would look awesome on KaVal. Unlike Pyro I watch wrestling for well wrestling.


I think he just watches wrestling to watch the guys talk.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i watch for a mix of wrestling and mic work, mic work taking the edge


but i still LOVE matches  ever since i got off my wrestling break, i loveit much more


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I never got what's the big deal with mic working and doing promos.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao just joking, I actually want to try a new technique I learn a couple days ago.


Thank God lol.

Can't wait


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I never got what's the big deal with mic working and doing promos.


Sells the match, makes everything entertaining


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What hiplop said. 

I watch wrestling for both mic work and wrestling. but it's probably more for storylines and promo's than matches.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

obviously you need both, or in rare cases if you strongly excel in one of them you can make it to the top

but a balance between the two is best

so how is everyone today?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not bad, about to go read this book i've been reading.

SWhould know i'm a kinda watching oprah for some reason.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Strange :hmm: i find myself watching Dr Phil occasionally even though i find it terribly boring

What book?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

A Clash Of Kings

DR Phil's getting his mustache shaved on this episode.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

never heard of it/

and really?  that actually might make me watch :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> I think he just watches wrestling to watch the guys talk.


Of course I watch it just to hear them talk, everyone does. The mass audience couldn't give a damn about wrestling, only smarks do. Unfortunately, there's a very large amount of smarks, but they're still a radical minority. Mic skills enhance fueds, build storylines, they enhance characters, they get the wrestlers over. Ring skills are just the blowoff to all that. 

Since Vincent Kennedy McMahon has taken over the business of his father, which occured in 1982, and skyrocketed it in popularity, he has only given the world title to one, count it, ONE person based on absolutely nothing but pure in ring skill. That one person is Chris Benoit. Everybody else has won it because of either a) Mic skills/charisma (Hogan, Austin, Rock, Cena, Triple H, etc), b) size (Andre The Giant, Brock Lesnar, Sheamus, Yokozuna, etc), c) they have an image that will sell to children (Rey Mysterio), d) politics (Randy Orton), e) desperation, which led WWE to throw the title onto somebody they didn't intend (Bret Hart in the mid 90's when all the big stars left, Khali during the injury epidemic of 2007, etc), or f) a combination of those factors.

There is 1 exception to that rule, Benoit. Nobody else has ever achieved anything because they were good in the ring and had no other qualities, or, if they had no other qualities, they got lucky because the WWE was desperate and needed to just throw the belt on a place holder, or they politicked for it. Ring skills and nothing else = you don't go anywhere.

Now if Kaval wins the title, it's not going to be for his in ring skills either. It's because Vince will think that he can turn him into the next Rey Mysterio and market him to children as the small underdog with a big heart.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello pyro:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't push my buttons this time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro is absolutely correct, pretty much everything i always try to explain. 

Beniot is the only wrestler ever to make it to the top for only wrestling skill

But beniot also had a _different_ form of charisma


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah that was an eventful 4 months.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Beniot was always really a upper midcarder tho... he was always the "top" of the midcard, just before main event


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And even then, he only got *one* reign. Granted, it was an extremely momentumal reign that happened at WrestleMania, but just one. It was a thank you for all his work. After that, he was thrown back into the midcard like he'd never gotten to the top in the first place.

And if a guy like Bret Hart, who also only has in ring skills and nothing else to offer, if he makes it to the top, because Hogan, Savage, Warrior and all the other real stars leave, and Vince has to throw the title on him, he'll nearly put the company out of business, which is what happened. Bret was DIRE as the WWF Champion, business was the worst since Vince took over, and you wonder why wrestlers with only ring skills don't get pushed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and a huge rumble win :side:

i love one of the best posts recently just happened it word games `_`


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you;re post about beniot/ championships was a great post, and its in the spam section..

im not good with explanation ~_~


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> What?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh. Thanks for the compliment.

Should know I just finished watching season 4 of Dexter on Blu Ray yesterday. Already saw it, but I bought it when it came out, and I just finished the discs the other day.

Must watch show, and this season was one of the best. I've got all 4 of them on Blu Ray.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i am watching dexter all the way through,

first time watching them all

currently at season 2 episode 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Season 2 is amazing. Lundy is the man.

I'm glad you're watching it. You should fly through it, addictive tv at its best.

Be warned, however. Do not expect season 1 and 2 quality from season 3. Just don't. You will be disappointed. It's still great, don't get me wrong. The entire show owns, but compared to the first 2 it sucks.

4, on the other hand, does not. 4 gives the show the rebound it needed. Oh dear, 4 rules. So much.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What is this Dexter show about?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love the concept of the show its great

i loved the first season  ill probably be done in a few days h


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm currently watching Season 3,


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Spoiler ~_~ or at least possible spoiler :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

My bad, don't know how to do the spoiler tags


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> What is this Dexter show about?


Here's the basic premise of the show.

It's a show about a blood splatter analyst for a Miami police department who doubles as a serial killer. He only kills other murderers, though.

That the most basic, small description of the show. If you want to fully understand the show, you need to watch it. Trust me when I tell you that it's unbelievably gripping, fabulous tv. It's Emmy nominated every year, as is the actor who plays Dexter, Michael C. Hall, who won the Golden Globe for the 4'th season, and also in the 4'th season, John Lithgow won both the Golden Globe and the Emmy award for his portrayal of Arthur Mitchell, so...yeah. Emmy award nominated/winning television. Highly praised.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Here's the basic premise of the show.
> 
> It's a show about a blood splatter analyst for a Miami police department who doubles as a serial killer. He only kills other murderers, though.
> 
> That the most basic, small description of the show. If you want to fully understand the show, you need to watch it. Trust me when I tell you that it's unbelievably gripping, fabulous tv. It's Emmy nominated every year, as is the actor who plays Dexter, Michael C. Hall, who won the Golden Globe for the 4'th season, and also in the 4'th season, John Lithgow won both the Golden Globe and the Emmy award for his portrayal of Arthur Mitchell, so...yeah. Emmy award nominated/winning television. Highly praised.


This.. basically its just about a serial killer who is also working for the police 

except its more complex


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll download and watch the first season and if I like it i will watch the other season's.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good idea


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sup gord, nas, etc


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You'll like it...

Hi Kenny.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:cuss:

Meh, think im going to sleep


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You'll like it...
> 
> Hi Kenny.


I'll definitely be watching this show in the future. I plan on doing it in one big hit (or marathon). It's on a list of shows I need to watch. Do you think that'd go well?

How's it going?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See ya, Hiplop™.



King Kenny said:


> I'll definitely be watching this show in the future. I plan on doing it in one big hit (or marathon). It's on a list of shows I need to watch. Do you think that'd go well?
> 
> How's it going?


A marathon? Sure. After the first episode, you won't be able to stop anyway.

I'm good right now, thanks. You?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> See ya, Hiplop™.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good myself. Decided to relax rather than doing assigments for University.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Kenney


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Kaval


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

James! How you doing buddy?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Zombie looks like an ex of mine :lmao.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Should know I requuested a sig yesterday  Hope my thread is not ignored again lol.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Gave Like 5 People Credits To Try My sig And None Did. Assholes


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:flip:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Should know I requuested a sig yesterday  Hope my thread is not ignored again lol.


I'm sure someone will do it for you James.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just Bet On The TNA PPV


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i did not :angry:

unless you mean you did :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah.lol.i did


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i just voted on Velvet vs madison

i wish velvet was winning, but i dont see it happening


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I didnt even know there was a tna ppv :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

either did i... i have no idea what the matches are... i just saw someone voted a lot on madison so i did as well :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

you do realise if she wins you only get half the chips back right?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

absolutely


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't been this happy since Justin Bieber got blown up... Oh wait that was just my Beautiful Nightmare.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

apparently has an eye built onto his hand :hmm:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I wonder who was kind of enough to put up those TNA betting threads :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks DH Green Bar>Red Bar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

DH said:


> I wonder who was kind of enough to put up those TNA betting threads :side:


yes i wonder :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wants a blue cat.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is mad that he can not have a blue cat :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Josh™ said:


> Thanks DH Green Bar>Red Bar


haha, I'm not sure if a lot of people would agree with that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is awwwwwSOOOOMeeeee

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DH do you still make banners?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I need more people to attepmt my banner request


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

smells what the rock is cookin :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Can Vbookies Ban People?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Smells what Carlito is spitting :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Can Vbookies Ban People?


i think Vbookie is a type of mod ... correct me if im wrong

and yeah.. smells like regurgitated apple :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cena97 Is A Moron


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

obviously.. im trying to be nice.. but its difficult fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

why's that?

Edit-Nevermind.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

meh i feel bad because everyones hating on him and hes obviously still a kid, not a troll


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cena97, is that the same dude that said he was going to leave?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

not sure


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

His name looks familiar, he said in one of the RAW discussion threads, that he was going to leave the forum because everyone picked on him for praising cena all the time. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah thats him lol

Should watch the tooth fairy :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm not going too. lol

Last movie I watched with him starring in one was DOOM.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whats wrong with tooth fairy :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

You know, it's just not right lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Game plan was actually very good


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Last movie starring rock I saw was Be Cool.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the fam rented tooth fairy and iwatched bits and pieces of it


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Josh:Hiplop Give Me A Beat
Hiplop: No

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cristian is great.
Should Know I Am Once Again Counting The Days Till My Next Sig Request.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm counting the days to nothing


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats Cause Your Lucky. Im Too Picky And Always Want Something Different In My Banner


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I have an awesome new banner.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My Nxt Rookie >Your Nxt Rookie


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Naomi and AJ both got jobs after this anyways... Most likely Smackdown. Afterall they have 4 less divas than Raw, and ones injured and another other suspended.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone think that for Season 4 NXT they should have all Tag Teams?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i think thats going to happen as well


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope so, cause they really need to improve the Tag Division.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They don't have enough people to make it work... All they really got is Hunico and Epico and I don't see them bringing Epico up with the mask. So I think NXT4 should just be singular guys.

Plus it's pretty obvious WWE don't give a shite about the division anymore.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

they dont give a shit about womens either and they did a womens one


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes but think of it this way, they only have a very short time left on their time contract... Why waste a guys NXT on a few weeks and then having to move it to WWE.com? And who says they don't care about the divas. After all, they wanna find the next Trish? I can't see anyone saying they wanna become the next "insert tag team here".... Tag Teams are old news.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

But their slim on tag teams in FCW.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Exactly... Tag Team wrestling is dead, and it's not just in WWE either, pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh are they, there goes that option


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

FCW isn't deep enough anyways. Half their roster is already on the WWE roster.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Josh - Your font sucks imo.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

josh has a different font


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ohey :angry:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That Beth sig is brilliant.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i am in love with lights <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lights?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Stratus?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Lights?


the gorgeous singer in BKB hulks sig


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

LIGHTS


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

she talked to me once on WoW <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Sup Stratus?


NM just listening to Drake, you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is ordering pizza anyone want some?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i do >.> order me some onlime :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just had pizza at work


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

You guys are gonna make me order some pizza. Was gonna get some Chinese food.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yay it just got here. om nom nom nom.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Get chinese :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm gonna stick with the Chinese food.

Someone also red rep me for my avy and sig lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why do you want red rep?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No some red rep me because of my avy and sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Scamp said:


> I'm gonna stick with the Chinese food.
> 
> Someone also red rep me for my avy and sig lol.


lol why


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh  so how are you scamp?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is one of the few Carlito fans :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> lol why


I have no idea man. They probably got called ugly by a chick in school.



Hiplop™ said:


> oh  so how are you scamp?


Just chilling and watching Ninja Assassin. You?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is also a carlito fan ? :side:


D: why would the red aj ?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I was at one time


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Good :side:

is ninja assasin good Scamp?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know when SVR11 comes out, Scamp will lose to me in record timing


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im looking forward to facing people


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You got 360 or PS3?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

both, rarely use 360 tho

mainly use ps3 

Getting game for ps3


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll take on anyone in svr 2011 when it comes out.



me too hiplop i has both but mostly use the ps3. I'm going to get the Playstation move when it comes.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ ill kick yo ass


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alot of people are gonna get owned when i use Kelly or Sheamus against them


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol I'm the opposite. I have both as well but mainly use my 360.

And yeah Hiplop Ninja Assassin is awesome.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ ill kick yo ass


like the rock says JUST BRING IT.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Damn  then i cant pwn scamp


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have both 360 and PS3 but im trying to decide which system to buy it for :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ps3 :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

never free never me so I i dub thee the unforgiven.
You label me I label you so i dub thee the unforgiven.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> ps3 :side:


360


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> 360


ps3 :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe i should just get it for both, that way i can own you both on each system


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

or you could buy it one one system and rent it for the other.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good idea :hmm: or he could buy it on both :side:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

360 > PS3.

That is all. Oh, and I'd be happy to own anyone @ Madden 11.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PS3> 360.

That is all. Oh, and id be happy to own anyone @ SvR 11 :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

DH said:


> 360 > PS3.
> 
> That is all. Oh, and I'd be happy to own anyone @ Madden 11.


Shutting you out with Cleveland sounds like fun


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Shutting you out with Cleveland sounds like fun


Cleveland from family guy?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

lolCleveland. Can't wait for the Steelers to own 'em this year.

But I use the Titans and the Panthers more than the Steelers on Madden.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

quench my thirst with gasoline so gimme fuel gimme fire gimme that which I desire.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus take my hand were off to never never land.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats hillarious :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved how pissed off pyro was getting it reminded me of my 10 year old Nephew when he gets mad.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh god that pic was great


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is there any movies coming out any one wants to see?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ that pic.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Is there any movies coming out any one wants to see?


tron legacy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> tron legacy


I never heard of it who comes out in it?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you havent heard of tron legAacy? ITS a movie about the inside of a computer, but its living.. if that makes sense

the movie looks great


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Went Over Sig Limits Again. Does Anyone Remember The Website For The Multiple Gifs

Edit: Nm. I forgot you can click on someones multiple gifs and it will take you to the web site.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

clintonio.com :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

www.clintonio.com


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps. 


And yes before Mikey says it: VINTAGE BAMBIKILLER!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

OH MY! 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Is my new sig ok?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep. Looks good


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Me likes BEth Phoenix.. glad she's fit to wrestle in 3 weeks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Woo Woo Woo Entertainment > WWE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus > Ryder....FELLA


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup my WF family?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey guys*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

planning out an NXT style Sim League.You?

Hey Medo, how you been?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey BK 

I am good, just finished work and relaxing atm.

What's up ?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

As I said planning on how to work an NXT sim league... give away some of my credits and such.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey guys! Nothing much, you!

MEDO!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

dam ran out of fruit smoothie, time to make another one me thinks


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*HBK HBK HBK 

Sup man ?*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Medo said:


> *HBK HBK HBK
> 
> Sup man ?*


Nothing much atm. Just making a signature.

How have you been?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am good man, being busy at work most of my time you know.....

Are you doing banners now ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

THE CHAMP...IS...HERE


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*RKO :side:













Sup Mike ? *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just listening to music, you?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Just waiting for a football game.*_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NFL or Soccer?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus I read someone said Beth will be ready to return in about 3 weeks is that true?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep. Beth said it on her twitter page


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Beths ready to come back soon ?  

WWWYKI


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Yep. Beth said it on her twitter page


Smackdown divas scene misses her badly.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i will fight all of you, right here, right now. 

as long as its a pillow fight.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but pillows have pointy feather :argh:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly has already dominated all the competition on SD, atleast when Beth comes back, there would be a fresh feud for her but then again Beth will probably be face....


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao Kelly Kelly


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I couldn't agree more Scamp. 

BTW peeps do you think anyone would join an NXT sim league... or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id join :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know you would Dan you already got a spot reserved


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Medo said:


> *I am good man, being busy at work most of my time you know.....
> 
> Are you doing banners now ?*


Well it's my first one. It's of Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I couldn't agree more Scamp.
> 
> BTW peeps do you think anyone would join an NXT sim league... or would I be wasting my time?


Everyone is gonna want to be Otunga though :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Its not got Otunga on it. Just posted it anyways  Took me ages :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhh :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im raven


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is going to be Raven.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Likes MAryse


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Great job on the banner, HBK


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Great job on the banner, HBK


Thank you!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes KFC?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm making a Lita/Trish banner almost like the mine. But it didn't come out as good.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm watching Waterboy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gaaaaatorade...Gaaaaattorade...WATER SUCKS IT REALLY REALLY SUCKS!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao. I haven't watched it in ages and it's just started on Channel 4 so thought why not 

Should know I just had the ECW title turned into the TV title


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats actually pretty cool

and should know im watching x-2


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is nervous that I'm gonna destroy him on live.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats funny. We both know you'll be begging for mercy in under 5 minutes


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't bother with live. Gets on me nerves.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I Dont Like It Much Either.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh should join my sim league


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What do you do in a sim league


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's all explained in the thread rules 

Besides that all match results are simmed. hence a sim league.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright.lol. ill take a look. where is it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

where sim leagues always are  in the wrestling games section.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hola mi amigos


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well i didnt know that


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I loved when Victoria was crazy.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I always loved Victoria, was even better pyscho though... and when she had the year of injuring people :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

for the sim league, bambi are you matt striker ? :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

@BK Should know that his favourite, Velvet won her match earlier :side:




> I always loved Victoria, was even better pyscho though... and when she had the year of injuring people .:lmao


She injured Candice so i didnt enjoy that


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know she won Mikey... That year she also injured Beth Phoenix and Michelle McCool 

And Dan yes I am the host of NXT Sim League making me Matt Striker yes


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like made dinner and stuff.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should Have Put Wade Barrett In The Sim League :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But he isn't a rookie currently in FCW on my TEW game ... Anyways I like those who I picked got a good mix of characters, but all cruiserweights. 


Next season will be very different.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yuo Should Put Mason Ryan Inn The Next One


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But MAson Ryan isn't in my FCW ... it'll probably be Rob Terry as the powerhouse type character... But before I get too far ahead I'm glad this one has gotten 8 people to join.

Actually I might have to rehire Mason Ryan now seeing as people keep banging on about him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ive never heard of him... i saw his pic on FCW roster tho


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think he was one of the British Gladiators once upon a time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Located in a Beautiful Nightmare :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

One of which I am Dracula and Beautiful Poison are my brides.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Never Heard of Kenny King. Can You Give Me A Bio So I Can Write A Promo


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kenny_Layne


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This guy sucks from what i read. this is going to be difficult


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has kaval gif.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That Is Way Over Sig Limits


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah by 200,000 bytes. Not to mention whatever the banner comes up as.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats Just Over 79,000. But That Gif will Get Him In Trouble


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's what I mean. But all a mod will do is remove it anyways.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no idea about bytes and all that stuff.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Right click you sig and go to image info. it will show you the size. the whole banner cant go past 700,000


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

pheewww i thought mine said 6 mmillion for a second :lmao. 693977

Oh and Josh you do realise it doesn't have to be King that you right your promo on it can be Kingston commenting on King, as you're the pro as well as the rookie.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love the simleague 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> pheewww i thought mine said 6 mmillion for a second :lmao. 693977
> 
> Oh and Josh you do realise it doesn't have to be King that you right your promo on it can be Kingston commenting on King, as you're the pro as well as the rookie.


Do I Write Both Of Chose One


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I never understood the sim leagues.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You can pick one or the other for this one ... As it's just like a before the show kinda thing... The matches for the first show are chosen by me regardless. So you can either do like Hiplop has done and spoke about his rookie through his pro. or choose to talk about winning he contest and acknowledge your pro as your rookie


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so i odnt have to do a tyler black promo?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You do eventually, but not yet if you don;t want to  it's either one or the other for this part.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyways peeps I'm heading off as its exactly 3:16am  Night guys.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Angle and Hardy's match is taking FOREVER...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is one of the few people watching tna


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Bk you should let me be rob terry next time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the wasteland on batista looks strange :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm Not Sure If Your Serious.lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That's not Batista is it?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

only One That Looks Like Batista Is Orton


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh  its orton?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. Batista Was Gone Before Barrett Showed Up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That wasteland on Orton looked Weak IMO.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

He Didnt Want To Hurt Him And Lose His Push:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao True!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Orton above the law












:side:*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Kelly has already dominated all the competition on SD, atleast when Beth comes back, there would be a fresh feud for her but then again Beth will probably be face....


:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus and his crazy dreams.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea he is funny dude 

Sup ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I put a Melina banner up in the Graphics Shop, I don't think it looks that good. :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome will go check it out.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good to see you HBK doing banners now.*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao at Stratus' sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*fpalm*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:shocked: nice sig :yum:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*:side:*


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

BABBA BOOEY BABBA BOOEY HOWARD STERNS PENIS!

I gotta lay of Family Guy for awhile...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> BABBA BOOEY BABBA BOOEY HOWARD STERNS PENIS!
> 
> I gotta lay of Family Guy for awhile...


Please don't...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that the Bird is the Word :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

According to Gallup Polls, 1 in 12 Americans are unaware of that. I for one dream of an America where everybody knows that the bird is the word.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Please don't...


LOL! And my break from Family Guy is over!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jackass rules too, I should point that out in case anybody didn't know. :hmm:

I'm glad somebody else loves the show. I think it's hilarious but it gets a lot of shit.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Family Guy is hilarious, it's the only show on FOX Sundays that's worth watching now that The Simpsons is pretty much shit these days. Stewie might be the greatest cartoon character ever. 


Oh and who didn't love Mr. Weed... God rest his soul.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive got every season on dvd and it never gets old for me. Definately my favourite show right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Family Guy is hilarious, it's the only show on FOX Sundays that's worth watching now that The Simpsons is pretty much shit these days. *Stewie might be the greatest cartoon character ever.*
> 
> 
> Oh and who didn't love Mr. Weed... God rest his soul.


You just earned some gigantic bonus points from me.

Same for me, Mike. I can watch it all the time and it never gets old. I can't even count how many times I've seen every episode from the first 2 boxsets.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

What are everyone's favorite FG episodes? I like a lot of the earlier episodes the most, from around 1999-2003. Mine are "Da Boom" "A Very Special Family Guy Freakin Christmas" and "Lets Go To The Hop" I never tire of those episodes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love all of them, but my favourite ones are from the earlier seasons. Peter Griffin: Husband, Father...Brother? was the one that got me into the show, so I'll always have a soft spot for it. I think my favourite one though is probably Road To Europe. I never stop laughing when they're on the German tour bus.

Guide ~ You'll find more on Germany's contributions to the arts in the pamphlets we have provided.

Brian ~ Yeah, about your pamphlet, I'm not seeing anything about German history from 1939 to 1945, there's just a big gap.

Guide ~ EVERYONE WAS ON VACATION! On your left is Munich's first city hall, erected in 15...

Brian ~ Wait, what are you talking about? Germany invaded Poland in 1939.

Guide ~ WE WERE INVITED! PUNCH WAS SERVED! CHECK WITH POLAND!

Brian ~ Whoa, hang on, you can't just ignore those years. Thomas Mann fled to America because of Nazism's stranglehold on Germany.

Guide ~ Nope, nope. He left to manage a Dairy Queen. 

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro take my hand were off to never never land.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

family guycis great,seen every episode and own alldvds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No thank you. I don't swing that way, pal.

By the way, you should listen to a better Metallica song than Enter Sandman. That would be just about all of them. :side:


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter: "Lois, I'll be late I'm at the office" 
Lois:"Peter we have caller ID and I can see you, you're in the kitchen."
Peter *Moves so Lois can't see him*: "Can you see me now?"
Lois: "No."
Peter: "Okay now I'm at the office."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter and the pencil sharpener


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Favorite family guy episode is the first Star Wars one. Second favorite is Patriot Games.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

never free never me so I dub thee unforgiven.
You label me i'll label you so I dub thee the unforgiven.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Probably listening to the Black Album.

Unforgiven 2> Unforgiven.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> Probably listening to the Black Album.
> 
> Unforgiven 2> Unforgiven.


Meh, I prefer Unforgiven but Enter Sandman > Unforgiven 1 & 2.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Enter Sandman is a good song, but like 75 % of their library is better. Hell it's not even the best song the album. Sad But True is better imo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Meh, I prefer Unforgiven but Enter Sandman > Unforgiven 1 & 2.


:lmao Not even close.

Sandman is one of the worst songs in Metallica history, and that's not to say it's bad because it's still a great song, but it's horrible compared to the overwhelming majority of their work. Unforgiven 1 and 2 are both top 15, if not top 10 songs.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

TKOK™;8810816 said:


> Probably listening to the Black Album.
> 
> Unforgiven 2> Unforgiven.


I actually agree. Though they never play it live. It's only been played once, and Kirk pretty much fucked the opening solo.

But, on the topic of Family Guy, my favorites have to be "Chitty Chitty Death Bang", "Da Boom", "Death Lives", "Lethal Weapons" and "Family Guy Viewer Mail #1". I haven't been watching in a while, since I'm more of a South Park guy, but should I be? Is it still as good as it was?



notorious_187 said:


> Enter Sandman > Unforgiven 1 & 2.


This I don't agree with...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I haven't been watching in a while, since I'm more of a South Park guy, but should I be? Is it still as good as it was?


It's not as good as it used to be, but they still have some funny moments. I'd watch it over South Park any day of the week. I like that show too but I haven't watched it in ages. The last thing I saw was that 300 episode.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's probably because I've heard Enter Sandman more then Unforgiven but I like Sad But True more then Enter Sandman.



Pyro™;8810840 said:


> It's not as good as it used to be, but they still have some funny moments. I'd watch it over South Park any day of the week. I like that show too but I haven't watched it in ages. The last thing I saw was that 300 episode.


Tbh, I never liked South Park. The one thing I don't like about Family Guy nowadays is Stewie's being gay or whatnot, I miss the old Stewie, the one determined to kill Lois and take over the world.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Listen to Unforgiven more then, then you'll know it's better. Most of that album is better than Enter Sandman.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It's not as good as it used to be, but they still have some funny moments. I'd watch it over South Park any day of the week. I like that show too but I haven't watched it in ages. The last thing I saw was that 300 episode.


Ok, cool, I'll probably download some newer episodes then. And the fact that South Park keeps going on fucking hiatus doesn't help.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao Not even close.
> 
> Sandman is one of the worst songs in Metallica history, and that's not to say it's bad because it's still a great song, but it's horrible compared to the overwhelming majority of their work. Unforgiven 1 and 2 are both top 15, if not top 10 songs.


um so what would be the best metallica song.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> um so what would be the best metallica song.


My favorite is Ride The Lightning.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

-SAW- said:


> My favorite is Ride The Lightning.


That song is great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> um so what would be the best metallica song.


This will probably be a minority answer, but The Four Horsemen. 






This would be my other favourite


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow the two songs I don't like from them lol.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Anything hip hop > Metallica.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> wow the two songs I don't like from them lol.


Of all the songs not to like, you picked the two best ones? :argh:



Stojy said:


> Anything hip hop > Metallica.


I truly hope you're being extremely sarcastic.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Word's don't describe Creeping Death's greatness.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love most metallica songs except a few.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I truly hope you're being extremely sarcastic.


As do I. Most hip hop is nothing but people talking about money, asses and cars. Fuck that shit. How about some fucking writing skills?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I used to love hip hop I can't stand this shit now a day's. I still like the old stuff.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Word's don't describe Creeping Death's greatness.


DIE
BY MY HAND
I CREEP ACROSS THE LAND
KILLING FIRST BORN MAN


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-SAW- said:


> As do I. Most hip hop is nothing but people talking about money, asses and cars. Fuck that shit. How about some fucking writing skills?


Yeah. Not to mention the actual music sucks too.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah. Not to mention the actual music sucks too.


This is true.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so what other bands you guys like? to name a few I like.

avgenge seven fold
black label socitey
anthrax
disturbed
guns n roses
iron maiden
linkin park
limp bizkit
metallica
motorhead
nirvana
system of a down


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

rammstein
disturbed
guns n roses
metallica
motorhead
nirvana

__________________


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

People who don't know Hip Hip would assume every song is about bitches, cars and money, but there are people who rap about proper shit, that hits home with a lot of people.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

True Stojy, I like some hippety hop.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Favourite bands: Silverstein, A Day to Remember, LIGHTS, Hey Monday, Paramore, Escape the Fate, Jamie's Elsewhere, Muse, 36 Crazyfists, 30 Seconds To Mars, VersaEmerge, A Skylit Drive, The Blackout, Atreyu, Killswitch Engage, Silverchair (old stuff), Red Hot Chili Peppers.




Stojy said:


> Anything hip hop > Metallica.


yo homie im from da hood bitches and hoes word up yo
word life this is basic thuganomics


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like

Nas ( i know surprising huh)
Jayz ( again what a shock)
tupac
biggie smalls
nwa ( nd all the members as single rappers)
snoop dogg
eminem


just to name a few


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

All those guys are the shit. Modern day hip hop is terrible though... the only guys I even consider listening to are TI and B.O.B, and it's because they are the only guys who don't always rap about being rich.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey BkB good work with the whole Megastandings thingy.

I also agree B.O.B is great, just because as you say he doesn't use the template for almost every hip hop artist.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not a John Cena fan?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't mind most wrestlers... I haven't heard his album to comment on his singing. Apart from this theme tune, which I'm guessing is the best on there or something?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't his album have the WWE Title as an album cover?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah that much I do know. It probably spun to.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

:lmao. I'll never forget Cena had a song called 'Bad Man' where he and his homosexual crew dressed up like the A Team in the video clip. So fucking bad.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I remember seeing that on an episode of Raw at the time. Think it was a bonus feature on one of the DVD's to... So bad it's funny.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Stojy said:


> All those guys are the shit. Modern day hip hop is terrible though... the only guys I even consider listening to are TI and B.O.B, and it's because they are the only guys who don't always rap about being rich.


Listen to Dymanite by Taio Cruz. It's a catchy song and isn't about thugs and drugs 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is from Ontario...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stojy said:


> All those guys are the shit. Modern day hip hop is terrible though... the only guys I even consider listening to are TI and B.O.B, and it's because they are the only guys who don't always rap about being rich.


Should listen to these rap artist as well.

Lupe Fiasco
Wale
J.Cole
Kid Cudi
Kanye West


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

forgot to list Soulja Boy :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wouldn't listen to that lame if you paid me to. Sup man?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just posting on here and twitter, you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Did Candice have her baby yet?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea she had our daughter 4 months ago


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> *Favourite bands: Silverstein, A Day to Remember, LIGHTS, Hey Monday, Paramore, Escape the Fate, Jamie's Elsewhere, Muse, 36 Crazyfists, 30 Seconds To Mars, VersaEmerge, A Skylit Drive, The Blackout, Atreyu, Killswitch Engage, Silverchair (old stuff), Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: you like the EXACT same music as me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hippy


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Bk 8*D sup?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much dude, just simming my matches for my league. you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

pissed that i actually DO have to go to school tommorow :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i changed my banner but it didnt switch


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not good Dan... But I'm sure [email protected] do fine


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

there we go:side:

eh im very good at school and have never been challenged really... i just find it boring :frustrate


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

CM PUNK.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MARYSE


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

CM Punk


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I start tomorrow as well. not happy. my classes are so lopsided. my even day is all tech classes and my odd days are all normal classes


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

mines pretty easy lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I spit in the face of people who dont wanna be cool :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that HHH became a WWE Executive


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

lawls ... well, he always was, it just wasn't official.

ahhhh, school tomorrow :/


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

like before anyways I wish you all a good day for when you return to school/college..


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> so what other bands you guys like?


To name a few...

Paramore
Flyleaf
No Doubt
Green Day
Fozzy
Metallica
Megadeth
System of a Down
Slayer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Fav Bands (In no order) just cause im bored....

Paramore
Evanescence
Flyleaf
Disturbed
In This Moment
Atreyu
System of a Down
Korn
Kittie
Green Day
NIN
Nickelback
Motorhead
Maiden
Metallica
Lacuna Coil
Killswitch Engage

Probably a few others im forgetting


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Paramore
Flyleaf
No Doubt
Green Day
Fozzy
Metallica
Megadeth
System of a Down
Slayer

Actually I just love Saw's list.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I miss Katie Lea.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

seconded by me... I really do.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Paramore
> Flyleaf
> No Doubt
> Green Day
> ...


I thought it looked familiar 

And I miss Katie too


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

She would have been great in WWE if they cared about talent.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> seconded by me... I really do.


So many memories


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> She would have been great in WWE if they cared about talent.


Got that right. I'm actually kinda surprised Nattie is still around. She's definitely not a barbie doll and has actual talent. I'm still hoping for a singles run...

The same could be same for Beth, but she's just such a presence, they kinda need her.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She would've been the true first British Women's champion in WWE history. She always will be to me.

And Mikey when it comes to my Poison I don't like to joke... Kelly Kelly pales in comparison to most women's wrestlers... ain't fit to lick Katie's boots let alone beat her.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nirvana 
Alice In Chains
Disturbed
Korn
System of a Down
Metallica
Killswitch Engage
Godsmack
Tool only like a few of their main songs.
Mudvayne
Megadeath
Slipknot
Tenacious D lmao
5 Finger Death Punch
Avenged Sevenfold
Ozzy
Sevendust
Skillet


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Kelly Kelly pales in comparison to most women's wrestlers... ain't fit to lick Katie's boots let alone beat her.


Key word here: wrestlers.

And I tend to agree :side:



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Tenacious D


God damn, I love D.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my favourite bands are the same as the ones BKBhulk posted...

i like
Silverstein
LIGHTS
Escape the fate
Atreyu 
Metallica


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Might like my new sig :hmm:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Might like my new sig :hmm:


I do!!!

And I used to use that avy too


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

3 weeks to go then the Glamazon returns


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

3 weeks till i get my lights acoustic CD :side:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> 3 weeks to go then the Glamazon returns


Really? Bout time! Where did you hear that?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She announced it on her twitter. 3 weeks and shes fit to wrestle.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hi Lavey. Sup?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> She announced it on her twitter. 3 weeks and shes fit to wrestle.


AWESOMENESS!!!!!

And hey ADR


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> hi Lavey. Sup?





-SAW- said:


> And hey ADR


Hey and not much. Just finished making a gif request.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Jason


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Mike.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey adr


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Hiplop.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sup Mike.


NM just listening to music, you?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Just finished making my new avy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

And a great avy it is. Glad to see AJ getting some love.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I did his banner request.

And AJ Lee is pretty awesome. Before Raw I'm gonna watch some of her matches.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I just finished a Naomi and an Aksana avy.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sup Hiplop.


just broke my shift key


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've gone extremely cold.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know I just finished a Naomi and an Aksana avy.


I want the Naomi one plz.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

You want a pink border?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is working on an avy for me aswell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Could i get one of Aksana w/border, Jason?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Is working on an avy for me aswell


I accidentally deleted the pm with the link. Send it again.  



Stratus said:


> Could i get one of Aksana w/border, Jason?


Pink border?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea thats fine


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> *I accidentally deleted the pm with the link. Send it again.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Pink border?


Done


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Yea thats fine






Nirvana3:16 said:


> Done


I'll take a look.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually find the new NXT theme rather addictive.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Jason


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> You want a pink border?


Yeah pink is good.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AJ!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I actually find the new NXT theme rather addictive.


NXT has a new theme? Since when?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Since it's all divas  The new theme is "You Make the rain fall" by Kevin Rudolph feat. Flo Rida... It was playing during the packages for the divas, and the old one doesn't really fit for divas, so they changed it 

But I could be wrong, but it is the one they used during last Tuesdays show.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i liked the old one :argh:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The old song was getting well...old


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree. The new song is good imo.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Yeah pink is good.




Sorry for the short duration. That's all they showed on the commercial.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks ADR.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wild and young :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> Wild and young :side:


:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Something random but why do people say Naomi Knight when its Night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

probably saw someone else spell it knight then it caught on


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They have a K on it in FCW.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

plus knight looks much better


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.fcwwrestling.info/talent.html


It's always been Night ... It's just something random that gets to me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I always thought it was Knight :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I'm watching Salute Your Shorts


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im helping someone fix their computer :angry:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know that I dont think ill make it to watch Raw, I'm feeling tired already


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i can only watch half of it :\

going to sleep very early cuz of school


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Mileyfan


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im thinking about changing my username.
What could I change it to?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Miley :yum:

also you cant change your name anymore


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> Miley :yum:
> 
> also you cant change your name anymore


Damn :/ How come?
I havent been on here for a while


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MileyFan said:


> Im thinking about changing my username.
> What could I change it to?


Hey MileyFan

Mods got tired of doing the changes lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Headliner decided he didnt want to change them anymore

and i think he was the only one doing em


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Well at least my username isnt crap, otherwise i'd be stuck with a crap username.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Should know that I dont think ill make it to watch Raw, I'm feeling tired already


Should know that I'll probably DVR it and fast forward the commercials.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im hoping Raw is good tonight.
The nexus storyline has been pretty good, makes it worth watching.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm excited for Raw. Don't know why really.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just find it difficult staying awake till 2am to watch it these days. As long as I don't go near my bed I'll be fine, once my head hits the pillow that's me gone!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im going to watch


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MileyFan said:


> Im hoping Raw is good tonight.
> The nexus storyline has been pretty good, makes it worth watching.


Yeah, I hope Riley & Mcgillicutty, are added to Nexus, so they can be 7 again. or even Cannon.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I always fall asleep by like 10:30 so hopefully I will see the finish of Raw this week.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as The Genesis stays the hell away from Raw, I'll be happy.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't want Genesis full stop! Eli had the right idea just walking out the ring during that crap.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that shit that ended nxt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has anyone had deep fried pickles before/ moms making them and wondering if i should try them


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep the crappy ending, Eli just upped and left, he made a wise choice. If I was Vince I'd have fired the lot of them on the spot. They proved that all they are is what they were during the show, rookies.


Hennig sucks on the mic.
Eli could be good just needs more training, he's agile for his size.
Harris makes wanna order a pizza.
Cannon is just a pretty boy.
And don't even get me started on "OH YEAH!"


EDIT - No Dan, but a local store near me does deep fried Mars Bars.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I never tried deep fried pickles, mostly because I hate the taste of pickles. Pickles are disgusting imo so I advise you not to eat them.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im curious, so i guess ill try them.. im scared that theyll be discusting tho


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This type of pickle owns. Don't care about the rest and I don't know about deep fried. That sounds weird, but it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It seems like anything deep fried would taste good but then again the only things I've tried deep fried are the usual things.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the second batch was great

the first batch not so much

if you ever want to makr them, make sure you use spices :\


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao I came into to a conversation about pickles.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*deep fried* pickles


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I liked the kaval banner.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love it... i ll probably go back to it in a few days

i like cm punk better though...


Actually... i just thought of something,.. rotating banner 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Good idea . how many Gifs do you have in your banner?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10 or 11.. i think


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I would like more attempts for my banner request


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i have 4 banners :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know I have about 7 and all of them have something in common... hmm I wonder who are on them


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have 4 banners on  and 10 gifs


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
I'll be the fire that you deserve,
I'm fantasy
I'm ecstacy,
I'm the nightmare your soul deserves,

feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
like a vein about to blow,
I'm the treasure you see waiting,
but I'm gold you'll never know,
I'm the rainbow with no ending,
a ray of moonlight you can't hold,
like the darkness you won't see me,
when I come and take you soul.

Feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
Feel the pressure,
Feel it growing

I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
I'll be the fire that you deserve,
I'm fantasy
I'm ecstacy,
I'm the nightmare your soul deserves


Sorry I got bored so decided to type out the song words to Katie Lea's theme


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i wouldve just copy and pasted tbh


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't find the song words anywhere, plus I like the song, and anyways how would copy and paste cure my boredom?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have no idea


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

i missed out on some pickle discussion earlier :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you should be very sad about that


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

not to mention me kicking the candy asses of everyone in the hardcore title thread, dont like what i just said well come and hav sum you slags,

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/518131-hardcore-title-game.html


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have more Hardcore titles than you -.-


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I hope Sheamus loses the WWE Championship at NOC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh hey HBK and laters. I'm off to bed this RAw seems like its gonna suck. Laters


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus should hold the title for a year. He's been a great champ FELLA


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Stratus said:


> i missed out on some pickle discussion earlier :side:


STRATUS! 
Hello


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Havent spoke to you for a while.
I hardly come on here anymore :/


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know ill cry if jericho leaves


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That would suck. hopefully him not being in the 6 pack means he wont leave.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but he said if im not champion by the end of the month..


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know that I want a Miz banner for my sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello Internet people.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

buy one from the graphics shop


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> but he said if im not champion by the end of the month..


I love the way you won the Hardcore Title from me.
If only it was real....


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> buy one from the graphics shop


I would do, but theres none on their.
At least I dont think there is.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe Josh should answet the quiz on NXTSL


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I might whip myself a simple Miz banner up.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to make some banners and try to sell them. Maybe I should make a Miley Cyrus banner .


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> I would do, but theres none on their.
> At least I dont think there is.


there is, go back 1 or 2 pages


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sould know i have 101 total messages


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have 302


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I been here 6 years and I haven't gotten that many messages. lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I deleted all mine earlier. Except for the PM's for my sim.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. my first sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I still got my first sig...Im gonna go find it :side:



EDIT : Found it


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 902 total messages


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm making a Velvet Sky banner.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

This is one of my fav banners I made.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You made me the tna logo backwards a while back


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know I would like more attempts for my banner request


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

lol @ Edge


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lol at Khali. He eliminated himself and the ref did nothing :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Lol at Khali. He eliminated himself and the ref did nothing :lmao


 um ok.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You'll understand when you see the match.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, IMO Khali needs to leave.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im gonna get off to bed now, night guys.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MileyFan said:


> Im gonna get off to bed now, night guys.


Good night don't let the bed bugs bite and all that stuff.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

NasJayz said:


> Good night don't let the bed bugs bite and all that stuff.


Bed Bugs? Oh no, how am I gonna be able to sleep knowing that the bed bugs could bite?
Gosh if I dont get much sleep I know I can blame you for scaring me by telling me about bed bugs.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You dont have to worry about bed bugs with all those monsters in your closet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

What about the Evil Monkey? :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

He does nothing but point so he doesn't have to worry about him. If anything he should be afraid of the boogieman. He's coming to get ya and he's still very upset about be let go from the wwe.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that RAW tonight was a HUGE Botchfest.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Raw usually sucks now a days.



I'm so happy 'cause today I found my friends They're in my head.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah Love Lithium 

"I'm so horny that's ok my will is good" lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can imagine the botchfest on nxt season 3. lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's going to be horrible.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its not going to be that bad, especially if Vickie replaces Aloisa with someone like Kong or Melissa. And the fact that Kelly Kelly is a pro on there is reason enough to watch.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Damn, seeing as later today in the morning is the first day of school and the fact that my schedule is Math, English, Chem , Bio. Doesn't look like I'm gonna be that active in the WrestlingForum for a LONG while. Been a great Summer now it's time to get to work.

Cya Later guys.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Melissa the one girl from tna that was awesome kongs manager?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I think that's her, but not sure.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well if it is that would make it worse because she sucks and not in a good way.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

You must not be talking about the same Melissa. Melissa is one of the best wrestlers period!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Nas

Is there a way that I can have this pic for my sig?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ya you can just has to be smaller.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Scamp said:


> You must not be talking about the same Melissa. Melissa is one of the best wrestlers period!


ya probably some one else I'm talking about some cheerleader.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ok, thanks, where do I go to ask to get it smaller & have a border around it?

Do I post it in the non wrestling gif thread? I know it's not a gif but don't know where else to ask for it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

you can use paint to photoshop to make a border which I can do for you but what size do you want it in and what color border?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

what is the maximum size I can go too? & I would like to have a black & white border


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I actually have no idea I'll come up with some thing good. lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol ok, thanks dude


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> what is the maximum size I can go too? & I would like to have a black & white border


500 x 400


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm working on banners to sell at the graphixs shop any suggestions on who I should make banners of.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


>


Thanks dude


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

who the hell is she?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Is also online.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know Rihanna released a new song today.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats the name of it?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Only Girl (In the World)

http://www.ryanseacrest.com/blog/wh...nnas-new-single-only-girl-in-the-world-audio/

The audio is there. It's alright.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty good song.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Sup Stratus?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching Family Guy, you?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Nothing much just finishing my Velvet Sky banner.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> who the hell is she?


Ann Angel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bird, bird, bird is the word fpalm :gun:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know im about to do my fantasy draft.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NFL draft?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, need to do my Hockey drafts also.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is a fan of Kane.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Likes Maryse


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Likes Velvet Sky.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Cena :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Likes Cena :side:


fpalm never will.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Champ is Here


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> The Champ is Horrible


Yep...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Rated-HBK said:


> Likes Velvet Sky.


I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
I'll be the fire that you deserve,
I'm fantasy
I'm ecstacy,
I'm the nightmare your soul deserves,

feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
like a vein about to blow,
I'm the treasure you see waiting,
but I'm gold you'll never know,
I'm the rainbow with no ending,
a ray of moonlight you can't hold,
like the darkness you won't see me,
when I come and take you soul.

Feel the pressure,
feel it growing,
Feel the pressure,
Feel it growing

I'm gonna find you,
I'm gonna hurt you,
I'll be the fire that you deserve,
I'm fantasy
I'm ecstacy,
I'm the nightmare your soul deserves


Tonight you shall have a Beautiful Nightmare for such blasphemy :gun:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Seems to like all the divas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not all of them 

I dont like Gail and Alicia and im not too fond of the Bellas, i mean they're hot but i dont like their gimmick, the "switcharoo" stuff has gotten extremely stale


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mikey the Bellas switcharoo stale... Dude it was stale when Ryder and Hawkins did it before them.In fact it ain't been cool since Survivor Series 2000 with Eric Angle.

Hey James.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey BK 

Lets not forget our friends The Bashams.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know school was awful


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh yes the only good thing about the BAshams was Mini Rhaka Khan... Miss Shaniqua herself.

How come danny?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Was probably a fan of this team :side:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMNDXnDVbL0


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Not all of them
> 
> I dont like Gail and Alicia and im not too fond of the Bellas, i mean they're hot but i dont like their gimmick, the "switcharoo" stuff has gotten extremely stale


I forgot about Gail. I don't know where the hell she's been. Aside from the "switcharoo", I like everything about the Bella's.



Extreme Angel said:


>


Nice. That song works perfectly.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Dicks as they were known, were actually very good wrestlers but were given that lame gimmick due to them being so short... If WWE had a problem with that, why hire them in first place? Hmmm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i hate alicia fox and her strange arm movements


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a banner of someone i dislike :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Punk lover :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know i hate alicia fox and her strange arm movements


The only thing I don't like about Alicia Fox is her choices in ring attire.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

when she was cutting that promo last night her arms and posture was pissing me off... im strange :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She is gonna be the UNDEFINED Womens Champion :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Everyone's entitled to one verbal botch. 

She still has the best mic skills of all the Raw divas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miz had one last night as well


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

she still has strange arm movements.. that make me rage >.<


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Show me a video of her "strange" arm movements.



Stratus said:


> Miz had one last night as well


The first in what... a couple hundred thousand words? 

Somewhere in that neighborhood. :side:


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Behind you!!

Sorry i meant, above you!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Alicia everytime I look at her and her strange walk I think she's broken her hip bone or something, then think she's broke peoples bones with that god awful Scissor Kick,.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive never liked the Scissor Kick to begin with, didnt like it when Booker used it or when Truth used it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR... watch raw from last night when shes cutting her promo

Damn.. nice banner stratus


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I like his CM Punk banner the most.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thanks 
i like the cm punk and kaval ones best


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

usually has the best banners


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how do you make/find those gif banners? like the maryse one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I found them on some banner forum awhile back.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know nobody bid on my Melina banner. It did suck though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it was probably just shunned from the first page


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Your probably right.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nah it was good try HBK, it's just cus it's for Melina









:side:*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:bs:.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rated-HBK said:


> Should know nobody bid on my Melina banner. It did suck though.


I didn't even realize that section was still even around.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :bs:.


who is that in your sig?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im guessing a Porn star :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

most likely


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone know any sites where I can download the latest wrestling DVD's? Like Jericho's, etc?

:$


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nope., but does anyone know where ican watch raw from last night/


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Youtube would be your best bet. Or download it from here.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Boo...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All WWE shows are on Youtube. Just type in: Raw 9/6/10

Do that exact format for the show you're looking for (with the corresponding month/day/year, obviously)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I find it easier to just download it, but when I can't be bothered thats what I do. (What Pyro said)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Thanks pyro/ arsenal.. never been able to find them on youtube


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8818266 said:


> Thanks pyro/ arsenal.. never been able to find them on youtube


It's easy, all you gotta do is type in Raw or SmackDown or ECW or NXT and know what month, day and year it is. ~_~


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh ADR http://www.youtube.com/profile?user...nnotation_412583&feature=iv#p/u/6/u5vqb8qAap0
theres the strange arms of alicia


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just read that the reason for WWE dropping that Khali looking bitch from NXT is because they found nude photos of her on the Internet somewhere.

Who the HELL would want those? :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao i agree.. shes definitely not one of the divas id like to find a nude picture of :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Should know I just read that the reason for WWE dropping that Khali looking bitch from NXT is because they found nude photos of her on the Internet somewhere.
> 
> Who the HELL would want those? :lmao


:lmao

But don't Tiffany & Maryse have nude photos? But then again look at whatever the big bitch's name is.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know im playing FIFA 10 on the 360


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> But don't Tiffany & Maryse have nude photos? But then again look at whatever the big bitch's name is.


Maryse does, I don't know about Tiffany. Maybe their pics were before PG was implemented and hers were after, who knows. Either way, I think it's ridiculous, but I didn't want to see her anyway.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Maryse does, I don't know about Tiffany. Maybe their pics were before PG was implemented and hers were after, who knows. Either way, I think it's ridiculous, but I didn't want to see her anyway.


maryse has nude photos O_O

*goes on google*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Whats everyone up to?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> maryse has nude photos O_O
> 
> *goes on google*


Yep, she does. 

Eh, I know everyone goes crazy over her but I don't see the big deal. She's hot, but she's...bland, I guess. I don't know if I can explain it, but she's both attractive and unappealing at the same time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Tiffany has videos on dailymotion of her in the shower and on a sofa 

Maryse's are hot :$


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™;8818346 said:


> Yep, she does.
> 
> Eh, I know everyone goes crazy over her but I don't see the big deal. She's hot, but she's...bland, I guess. I don't know if I can explain it, but she's both attractive and unappealing at the same time.


hey pyro, were you exited when you saw riley on Raw this week?

Arenal, are the ones of tifani hot as well?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8818357 said:


> hey pyro, were you exited when you saw riley on Raw this week?
> 
> Arenal, are the ones of tifani hot as well?


Of course not, why would I be? He got crushed.

And secondly, I don't even believe he has any sort of a future in the company as a world champion, even for a short time. How could I be excited to see him if I don't expect anything to come out of him being on tv?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know my first day of school went pretty good


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

mine went terrible


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knows the SVR 2011 roster reveal is tomorrow.

I'm not expecting it, but I hope to God NXT season 1 is in the game. Then they don't need to waste time making them DLC and they can make season 2 DLC. I highly doubt they're going to devote so much to DLC that we get both, and I don't want to wait another year for 2.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Hip, I prefer Maryses'

My first day of sixth form tomorrow :sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Of course not, why would I be? He got crushed.
> 
> And secondly, I don't even believe he has any sort of a future in the company as a world champion, even for a short time. How could I be excited to see him if I don't expect anything to come out of him being on tv?


I was excited until Bryan got the upperhand and then I came to the sad realization what he role is going to be if he does end up on Raw. It's a shame.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Knows the SVR 2011 roster reveal is tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not expecting it, but I hope to God NXT season 1 is in the game. Then they don't need to waste time making them DLC and they can make season 2 DLC. I highly doubt they're going to devote so much to DLC that we get both, and I don't want to wait another year for 2.


i do as well.. it would be great


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> i do as well.. it would be great


Did they already say who the Road to Wrestlemania people will be?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What's the release date set at?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

october 26th for canada and us.. 29th for else

and the RTWM are christian, cena, taker, CAW, jericho, and a few more..


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm excited for this game because I'm not getting my hopes up for anything, I kinda forgot that it comes out next month.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It sucks cause the roster reveal happens at 3pm tomorrow which is the same time i have to go to work :no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is it 3pm est? 

if so YES right when i get off school


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, 3pm est


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

EST to GMT is? I cannot be arsed working that out...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WWWYKI

cant wait 

on ign right?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What is the website that it will be revealed? ign


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> EST to GMT is? I cannot be arsed working that out...


It will be 8PM GMT when the roster is revealed.
BTW Chamakh's a beast.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah okay and yeah he's good


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Arsenal FTW™ said:


> Ah okay and yeah he's good


Im a Chelsea fan myself but actually love Arsenal. Yeah its weird but I just really like Arsenal, they play great football and have some great players.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i have absolutely no idea what you;re talking about :hmm:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Seems like Stratus also has no idea.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

at least im not alone in my lack of sport knowledge


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Has a blue cat in his avy. :hmm:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Has Maryse in his avy and sig, who I must say is extremely hot.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has a hot sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just read these hilarious Impact spoilers



Spoiler: Impact



Bischoff announces Jeff Hardy vs Kurt Angle vs Mr. Anderson in a triple threat match at Bound For Glory for that cheap, unvaluable prop that they like to call a world title. Dixie Carter overrules Bischoff and says that Angle and Hardy will fight tonight and the winner will face Anderson at BFG.

Then Angle and Hardy fight to a double pinfall which means they're having a triple threat match at BFG.



God, TNA is just so stupid. fpalm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ :lmao and people actually defend that shitfest :no:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats so pointless.lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ :lmao and people actually defend that shitfest :no:


ITS BETTER THAN WWE CUZ ITS NOT PG


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao shut it raven ryder :side:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

LMAO at that Impact spoiler, what is the point?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ to prove that TNA doesnt need logic CUZ THEYRE NOT PGGGG


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8818601 said:


> ^ to prove that TNA doesnt need logic CUZ THEYRE NOT PGGGG


Sadly, Anderson is my favourite talent in wrestling. I wish he could get back in WWE because that show is just pathetic, not to mention worthless. They're never going to draw a penny if they last 100 years. 

It's a shame he didn't get his 1 world title, I wanted his career to be worth something.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

stupid orton ~_~

hes not my favourite, but hes up there


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

But you can't disagree that going PG is hurting thier product.

What's with all the hate on Orton?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

meh only thing i dislike is the blood cleaning


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I'm tempted but I'm not going to read the spoiler. I want to be surprised.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sometimes i wonder why i watch TNA


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know that I'm tempted but I'm not going to read the spoiler. I want to be surprised.


youll just be let down.. its nothing exiting.. just hilarious


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Sometimes i wonder why i watch TNA


For the knockouts; but that's been disappointing lately.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> meh only thing i dislike is the blood cleaning


Yeah that's really stupid, I liked what Punk did, @ OTL. When he started to bleed, they stopped the match, too clean him up, fans started to boo, so then Punk said fuck it, & went after Rey. It's just stupid to stop a match if a wrestler bleeds.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> For the knockouts; but that's been disappointing lately.


Yea pretty much. They kept the "Mystery woman" thing going for 3 weeks too long. We all knew it was Tara. Its just been revolved around TBP while Hamada, Taylor, Sarita, etc are all being wasted.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dont hate on velvet.. i enjoy her getting time :yum:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> But you can't disagree that going PG is hurting thier product.


Quality wise, but not business wise and that's all Vince cares about.

Of course we all want a PG 13 product again, but that in itself doesn't make the show good.



> What's with all the hate on Orton?


Can't cut promos, no charisma whatsoever, has no role at all other than pointlessly RKO'ing people which gets old very, VERY fast, rarely puts on a good match (not that I care but that just adds to the list of things he doesn't deliver at), took him 5 years to get over, and he's a douchebag.

There's probably other things but I think that covers it. The only good thing about Orton is that he's a Metallica fan.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

ADR Think you could get me a avatar gif of NXT Rookie Jamie?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™;8818641 said:


> dont hate on velvet.. i enjoy her getting time :yum:


I enjoy seeing Velvet, im just saying that every KO segment shouldnt be revolved around TBP.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know that I'm tempted but I'm not going to read the spoiler. I want to be surprised.


It's nothing important, just how they got around to making the main event of BFG, and if you saw or heard about No Surrender you'll already know what they've set it up to be.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> I enjoy seeing Velvet, im just saying that every KO segment shouldnt be revolved around TBP.


i see what you mean, but TBP are really bringing in the small amount of viewers TNA has


many people watch just for TBP


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TNA probably goes "What's the stupidest thing we can do" and does it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, that would explain things like the Lockbox match fpalm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

honestly i only ever watch some of TBP and anderson segments on youtube once in a while


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Quality wise, but not business wise and that's all Vince cares about.
> 
> Of course we all want a PG 13 product again, but that in itself doesn't make the show good.
> 
> ...


So, it took HHH, Stone Cold, Kane & The Rock a few years till they finally got over. Austin use to Stun people non stop all the time. Orton is doing the same thing with his RKOs, & it's not getting old fast cause, the crowd is eating it up everytime he does it.

Rarely puts on a good match? Go watch his matches against, 

vs Cactus Jack-Backlash

vs Chris Benoit-Summerslam

vs HHH-Last Man standing @ No Mercy & WM 25

vs The Undertaker WM21 No Mercy & @ HIAC

vs Edge 04

vs Hogan SS

vs HBK SS 07

He puts on good matches all most all of the time.

Orton has no charisma? Orton was such a badass heel, he made the fans turn him face, just like The Rock did.

Can't cut a promo? He can cut promos, epecially as a heel, better than most people. Hell, he does it so well people actually believe he telling the truth!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> ADR Think you could get me a avatar gif of NXT Rookie Jamie?


Sure. I'll make it when I get a chance.



Pyro™ said:


> It's nothing important, just how they got around to making the main event of BFG, and if you saw or heard about No Surrender you'll already know what they've set it up to be.


Yeah I saw No Surrender. Maybe I'll read it, idk.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> So, it took HHH, Stone Cold, Kane & The Rock a few years till they finally got over. Austin use to Stun people non stop all the time. Orton is doing the same thing with his RKOs, & it's not getting old fast cause, the crowd is eating it up everytime he does it.
> 
> Rarely puts on a good match? Go watch his matches against,
> 
> ...


hope you realize you just listed matches with people who could carrie hornswaggle to a good match.. besides hogan but it was more of a clash than an actual match


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Never cared much for Orton, no matter what charector he's doing.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Finally.....The Angel has come back......to become the first ever UNDEFINED champion in WF history!*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd lmao when Alica said Undefined lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so did i


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RAW had too many botches last night, lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHEN DANIEL BRYAN REPLACED ME ON SMACKDOWN


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol, loved how Khali eliminated himself. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am so excited for NOC now lol, it is the best card in awhile. If Ziggler/Kaval gets added then it will be just... Flawless (Not Laycool related, just the first word I thought of lol)*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

James


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I have a new sig!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I like his new sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Vickie's rookie kinda looks like Velvet Sky but with huge muscles


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao at Cole about AJ


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who's the blond that looks like Maryse?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WTF! Cole wearing Leg Warmers :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao @ Strykers rip on Cole. lol


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Botches everywhere.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atleast we can see that Naomi is clearly learning from the Best. She won 2 challenges


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Naomi has always kicked ass and she is new to the sport. Its a toss up between her and AJ.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NAOMI FTW!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She was awesome tonight, Naomi is learning alot from her pro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol it seems like she's already over with the crowd.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like Kaitlyn already. She reminds me so much of Velvet


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Cena lover


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Orton lover


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Likes The Great One.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Indeed 

Likes, Naomi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Maryse did a Proactive commerical but its only in Japan right now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mozxxXqTUZo


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> I like Kaitlyn already. She reminds me so much of Velvet


Same. :yum:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like that chick that looks like Maryse :yum:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ who's that in your sig?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I like that chick that looks like Maryse :yum:


Too bad she cant speak english very well. "Im here to entertainment you" :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> ^ who's that in your sig?


Ann Angel 




Stratus said:


> Too bad she cant speak english very well. "Im here to entertainment you" :lmao


:lmao yea, lil botch their, but still hot.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Too bad she cant speak english very well. "Im here to entertainment you" :lmao


Yes she is.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a feeling she'll end up with Kozlov since they both apparantly love Double Double E


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kozlov's rise and fall might be the fastest ever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> I have a feeling she'll end up with Kozlov since they both apparantly love Double Double E


They can go on a double date with Tamina and Santino.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm kinda pissed off that no one is going to attempt my banner request


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Disturbed fan.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> They can go on a double date with Tamina and Santino.


That would be funny. Santino trying to figure out what Kozlov and Askana are saying.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is correct 

MJ fan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fan of the Tooth Fairy :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I had a good laugh at the SD! spoilers.



Spoiler: SD!



Kaval debuted and jobbed out to Mcintyre



:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bet Kaval didn't attack the wrong guy though.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I'm not going to look as usual. 

Why do you look at the spoilers anyway? Is it that your not going to watch it anyway and just want to read about it or you're not sure if you should watch it so you check the spoilers first. No offense by it, I'm just curious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's real nice. Attack a guy with no future. 

Funny how WWE's "next breakout star" is less credible than Christian. It's unfortunate he's not on Raw, I'd enjoy seeing him get overshadowed by Wade Barrett, the only NXT winner who people will actually remember. ~_~



> Why do you look at the spoilers anyway? Is it that your not going to watch it anyway and just want to read about it or you're not sure if you should watch it so you check the spoilers first. No offense by it, I'm just curious.


Cuz I enjoy reading spoilers. I only care about the results, I want them as soon as possible.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish Kaval was on Raw too, the thought of him doing the Warriors Way on The Miz's chest is great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kaval already was on Raw a week ago and as I recall Miz beat him.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, that's real nice. Attack a guy with no future.
> 
> Funny how WWE's "next breakout star" is less credible than Christian. It's unfortunate he's not on Raw, I'd enjoy seeing him get overshadowed by Wade Barrett, the only NXT winner who people will actually remember. ~_~


Yeah no one will remember Kaval. Guess you can see into the future huh. Guy might end up being a major star while Barret may be a bust.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Yeah no one will remember Kaval. Guess you can see into the future huh. Guy might end up being a major star while Barret may be a bust.


Nexus is over huge and Barrett will be WWE Champion by the end of the year (if not the end of the month). His place is sealed.

Barrett is a big man with great mic skills, charisma, decent in ring ability and a commanding, dominant presence. Kaval is a small guy with no charisma, no mic skills, great in ring ability and no presence. Only 1 really, really small guy has ever made it in wrestling, Rey, and Kaval doesn't have the qualities like Rey does that lends itself to being a major star. Even if he's lucky enough to win the world title, it won't be for long and he'll be a midcarder. I don't need to be able to see into the future to know who the WWE is going to push farther.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Hey Cena lover


*Hey Mike!*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Maryse fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has an awesome gif of Bryan.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Has gif of hot girl named rose.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nooooo James got rid of Pru


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Still no Piper.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I liked them all except Paige for taking Pru's spot


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Killing barbies since 2002.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hell f***ng yeah Scamp, how you doing bro?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm good BK. Just waiting for the SDvRaw11 roster reveal later today. You?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have to go to work right when the reveal happens :no:


Oh i just found some pics of Katie Lea in TNA 

http://divas-mania.blogspot.com/2010/09/photos-of-katie-leas-tna-tryout-vs.html


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm waiting for the roster reveal also Scamp... gonna try and be the first to post it on here.

EDIT - Seen those pics already Mikey.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I made this banner but don't know if it's good enough to put up for sale what do you guys think?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh I liked them all except Paige for taking Pru's spot


I never really felt like she took her spot. I felt like Piper took her spot. You know what I mean, I know Paige replaced Pru but she wasn't as good as Pru.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

DOUBLE POST!

what website is the roster going to be revealed? and are they going to show you what they look like?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Paige was a very poor replacement for Pru. I kinda stopped watching once Pru left.

EDIT- on Gamespot as much as I know


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hopefully they'll put up a link to the video so i can watch it when i get home.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is offline.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has my little english muffin in his banner :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is back online. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Has the biggest loser in the WWE in his gif


Edit- Valvet Sky *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

i'm pretty sue stratus doesn't have a gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Has the biggest loser in the WWE in his gif
> 
> 
> *


Yea, Punk is in my gif :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Kaval sucks*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

has a gif all of a sudden lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Kaval sucks*


Kaval > Orton


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Funny saying that from someone with layla in there sig.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well for someone who thinks that Punk is a loser and Hardy is great champion so yea why not ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But I like cm punk.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Exactly*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I wasn't talking about you Nas*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Double Posted :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ooh I'm telling.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Do something about it 8*D*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Has a Layla banner that's missing the Woman's Championship.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Old days*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Has the lil english muffin in his sig, yet I have the true English Rose in mine


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so I made this banner you think I will be able to sell it at the graphix shop?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nas you can but try, sure you posted the same question earlier. I personally like it, but yello ain't my colour


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That banner might have worked better back in season 1 but someone might still have an interest in it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Likes the Kaitlin chick.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Like the proper talent of NXT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Joined in 2009*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sometimes I feel unworthy for me being a late joiner


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Like the proper talent of NXT


I have no doubt that she will have a contract after it's over. Naomi would be a great addition to the division.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She already has a contract :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

In a way yes but you know what he means.



Scamp said:


> I have no doubt that she will have a contract after it's over. Naomi would be a great addition to the division.


Is correct.

AJ as well.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> She already has a contract :lmao


:lmao

You know what I mean man.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean dude... Everyone should know Scamp is one of my fave WF posters dude to his love of proper women wrestlers just like mine


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Nexus is over huge and Barrett will be WWE Champion by the end of the year (if not the end of the month). His place is sealed.
> 
> Barrett is a big man with great mic skills, charisma, decent in ring ability and a commanding, dominant presence. Kaval is a small guy with no charisma, no mic skills, great in ring ability and no presence. Only 1 really, really small guy has ever made it in wrestling, Rey, and Kaval doesn't have the qualities like Rey does that lends itself to being a major star. Even if he's lucky enough to win the world title, it won't be for long and he'll be a midcarder. I don't need to be able to see into the future to know who the WWE is going to push farther.


Kaval isnt really that small though, hes only 1 or 2 inches shorter than jericho, and hes taller than eddie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Yeah I know what you mean dude... Everyone should know Scamp is one of my fave WF posters dude to his love of proper women wrestlers just like mine


Yeah man I've always been about talent over looks. I wanna help the division not make it worst.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I get the feeling that Naomi would get lost in the shuffle of the WWE divas division as its so lame. Big fish small pond, or other way around.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Aksana wants to entertainment you guys. lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Aksana = Cheap Marlena version 2.0


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Owes me a free lunch at Taco Bell after laughing at me while i was down


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love to see a promo with her and maryse lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd love for Maryse to never be on my television set again. Maybe before hand she can take a Catatonic Backbreaker, a Lobotomy and a Widow's Peak before being beheaded and put in a dumpster.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Yeah man I've always been about talent over looks. I wanna help the division not make it worst.


I like both, a mixture. And judging from what we saw last night, I don't think wrestling talent is the focus of the show but it was only episode 1.



NasJayz said:


> Aksana wants to entertainment you guys. lol


I was hoping for more verbal botches but a little at a time is fine.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

fpalm at Bambi.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't help it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I like both, a mixture. And judging from what we saw last night, I don't think wrestling talent is the focus of the show but it was only episode 1.
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for more verbal botches but a little at a time is fine.


i like both as well  , i love having people like velvet who are there just for looks, but its also great to have people like daffney victoria etc

looks are important as well IMO


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i like both as well  , i love having people like velvet who are there just for looks, but its also great to have people like daffney victoria etc
> 
> looks are important as well IMO


yeah I guess having ugly chicks that can wrestle is good.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing ugly about my Poison... The way I see it. Every women's division has their Stacy and Torrie.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dont see how daffneys ugly.. shes a different pretty

and womens division wouldnt be womens division without ones like stacey


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

For some odd reason it looks like the forum is in love with that AJ chick.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

And the chick in my sig.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who is AJ chick ? *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR Must be a fan of Albert del rio since he has his initials in his name. :side:



who's that again?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Who is AJ? *


she's a rookie on NXT season 3.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh....well she looks good but nothing special to me!*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

she's not that great tbh.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Evidently to me AJ Lee is gonna be the next overrated tool of the womens division.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So what's up everyone ?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AJ looks like she could be the next trish tbh

whos in your sig ADR?

and im learning to play tuba , you medo?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Exactly Hiplop AJ is the next Trish, who also happened to be over rated.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What's going on with that AJ ? lol!

I am good Hiolop, just watching my tv for now.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm playing video games yay video games.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea Trish was a bit overrated tbh.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no she wasnt :side:

shes one of my favourites 

and made the division mean something


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Exactly Hiplop AJ is the next Trish, who also happened to be over rated.


But Trish deserved it.

She was a model couldn't wrestle. Then trained hard and became a 7 time women's champion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> no she wasnt :side:
> 
> shes one of my favourites
> 
> and made the division mean something


she was one of my fav's too but she was still overrated.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Trish along with Mickie James are my favorite divas ever but it happened that people gave her too much credits more than she deserves *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Trish along with Mickie James are my favorite divas ever but it happened that people gave her too much credits more than she deserves *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so nice you had to say it twice. lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Rated-HBK said:


> But Trish deserved it.
> 
> She was a model couldn't wrestle. Then trained hard and became a 7 time women's champion.


Victoria was also a model who couldn't wrestle once upona time... And she out wrestled Trish at every chance. So if anyone deserved those titles it was her, and Molly and well anyone except her. Everyone knows if Victoria was blond those titles would be on her mantel piece.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Rated-HBK said:


> But Trish deserved it.
> 
> She was a model couldn't wrestle. Then trained hard and became a 7 time women's champion.


This.. just because someone is well recieved doesnt immediatly mean "overrated" 

sadly around here people are calling folks like jericho vastly overrated :no:

sometimes he is overrated, but he deserves it

@ bambi , i couldnt disagree more ( sorry ) Victoria was a great wrestler.., trish brought in a LOT of money, made people care about the title. Trish brought life to the divas division and made the fans care

also she had great mic and in ring skills.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> ADR Must be a fan of Albert del rio since he has his initials in his name. :side:


lol I was wondering when someone would point that out. 



NasJayz said:


> who's that again?


Kaitlyn.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> so nice you had to say it twice. lol


*The best part that you can't do anything about it.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I can't decide on which A.J. avatar to use.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know I can't decide on which A.J. avatar to use.


The blue one you have now is awesome.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh yeah that one who replaced that giant chick.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*There was a khali version for the divas ? ohh man i think i missed alot lately lol !*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeash she was 6'9


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rated-HBK said:


> The blue one you have now is awesome.


Thanks.

I just made another blue one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Medo said:


> *There was a khali version for the divas ? ohh man i think i missed alot lately lol !*












look at her compared to the others lol.


lol look at that girl in blue nice face disgusting body.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and shes slouching in that picture :no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That is some scary shit


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just made another blue one.


Thanks. I'm using it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Oh shit she is HUGE :shocked:*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AJ and kaitlyn are still better though :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah aj is the bestest in the world right?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

plus shes easy on the eyes 

shes not the best.. but shes good


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> *plus shes easy on the eyes*
> 
> shes not the best.. but shes good


not mine.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you dont find aj lee good looking?

also should know i hate katy perrys song teenage dreams :\


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't like KAty Perry's music full stop.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> you dont find aj lee good looking?
> 
> also should know i hate katy perrys song teenage dreams :\


no not at all.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

@ bambi neither do i :evil:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> not mine.


AJ is good looking, but there just someting about her that makes her not 100% hot.

Now the girl that looks like Maryse is freakin HOT!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't know katy perry sang I taught she was some random famous slut with big boobs.



yeah maryse is hot annoying but hot


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

maryse is like :shocked:

:sex: :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm listing to my ipod.


did you guys now that I'm so happy today I found my friends there in my head.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


>


:sex: :yum:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm waiting for the SVR 2011 roster reveal.

7:00 PM, right?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I'm listing to my ipod.
> 
> 
> did you guys now that *I'm so happy today I found my friends there in my head.*


Love that song


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But did you know with the lights out its less dangerous?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™;8821890 said:


> Should know I'm waiting for the SVR 2011 roster reveal.
> 
> 7:00 PM, right?


yup yup, on gamespot

HERE WE ARE NOW, ENTERTAIN US


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Here!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im mad that carlito isnt in SVR :cuss:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kinda figured he wouldn't be in.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to see 3 of The Nexus will be avalible as DLC. I also heard Cory say something about a third DLC Pack, so possibly the other members of Nexus?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I was hoping for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but cory mentioned another show.. maybe the full roster is then? with more dlc


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im hoping for Jamie to be released as DLC at one point


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so where is this site that shows the roster?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

gamespot


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks. well I has to see you tomorrow.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

The Miz was hilarious at the Roster Reveal


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know im mad that carlito isnt in SVR :cuss:


Maybe he'll be on the next TNA game :argh:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

actually im pretty damn sure carlito is in it now, turns out theres 15 wrestlers who werent announced during the show plus batista and tiffany


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know im gonna create some banners on Photoshop.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has seen miley in concert.. probably met a bunch of girls who he can...... 






















.






.
babysit


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Haha, there were some girls there that I wouldnt mind babysitting 
Its great being 17 I can go see Miley Cyrus knowing im not alot older than her and being classed as a pervert. Only downside was there were alot of screaming little girls :/


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just sent in my pros poll for BK's nXt


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks JOsh  how you doing?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Yay more people


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey MF


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Bambi.
Do you have any former usernames? I may know you, just dont know anyones new usernames anymore that I may have used to know.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> thanks JOsh  how you doing?


Im pretty good. now that i saw the beginning of nxt and saw vickies rookies ill probably be watching now. whats up?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na MF I joined in 2009 as my name states, newbie to this whole forum stuff.

Not much Josh dude, just pondering wherever to go to bed or not, but i'll probably stay up now as it is 2 in the morning.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn. i have just over 9. ill probably watch tosh.0 and go to bed.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool, btw reserved you Rob Terry for the next season  Hippy has reserved Petey Williams


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that an awesome show called Hellcats premiered tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Scamp?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Whats everyone up to?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Cool, btw reserved you Rob Terry for the next season  Hippy has reserved Petey Williams


Sweet!. thanks when do i find out the my pro? you should give me lesnar


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ he knows who it is i think.. i used to but i forget now :\


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

pros and rookies have already been decided  but you find out the pro, at the end of season one.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok .


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

did you get some green rep?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I like that . looks like a good match. im gonna have to get a gif of the 2 of the when season 2 starts


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought you might like the pro


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone got a link to the Roster reveal? I missed it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

there you go Mikey http://community.smackdownvsraw.com/forums/topic/10170


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

http://www.gamespot.com/shows/today-on-the-spot/

http://community.smackdownvsraw.com/forums/topic/10170

i suggest reading the second one afterwards

first one is the video


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Anyone know a good font I could use to make a Miz sig?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no problem :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I made a Lacey Von Erich sig, but I don't know if I want to sell it or use it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know lacey<velvet


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Rated-HBK said:


> I made a Lacey Von Erich sig, but I don't know if I want to sell it or use it.


Think you could PM me a few tips on how to make sigs like yours?
I really like your sigs.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

smells like teen spirit :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

HIPLOP ™


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know im about to attempt a Kane sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Miz is hillarious at the Roster Reveal.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive got an idea for my Kane sig, its gonna be Tenacious C style, hopefully I can pull it off.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Offline :hmm:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Online  But im going now. Gotta get some sleep its almost 6am, Bye.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Howdy folks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Miz is hillarious at the Roster Reveal.


I AM SO GOING TO USE TEH SHAD ALTERNATE ATTIRE 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bonjour


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm in school.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmm, what to do?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

me to


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Blue Cat


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Miley Fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Woo Woo Woo!

You Know It..*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Extreme Angel


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hows the new banner coming along MF?


Hey James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yup Yup Yup, What it do?[/skipsheffield]

Hows it going guys?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm great, got paid today so all good


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Thats always good, I have a test today... but it's only one class so I won't complain. Only have school for an hour.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That ain't bad at all... Lucky you, reminds me when I was at college, our one tutor would never show up, and we had a 15 minute rule, where if the tutor didn't show after 15 mins we could go ... So every friday we'd leave have 4 hours free and go to the pub. We used to go back at 3 in some right states.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Hows the new banner coming along MF?
> 
> 
> Hey James


I decided to do a Maryse one, im selling it in the Graphics Shop. Its not really that good, but its alright to say I havent worked on photoshop for a while.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am listening to Cody Rhode's theme right now lol, I am glad it got released (Well the 1:20 version w/ the tron at least)*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hmm might have to go and rip it.

Guessing it'll be on the next WWE album along with Drew Mcintyre's Have you got the link James?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know im playing EWR


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

eh EWR is real boring, now TEW now then your talking


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I get bored of TEW, takes too long to book a show.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I can knock one up in less than 2 minutes, hardly time consuming, find it a lot better than EWR, EWR poses no challenge to me anymore, got bored of it after a few weeks then found TEW.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im doing the Backyard to Global Challenge on EWR. Signing some superstars at the moment, all of which have great talent.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> hmm might have to go and rip it.
> 
> Guessing it'll be on the next WWE album along with Drew Mcintyre's Have you got the link James?


*"Dashing" Cody Rhodes Theme Song (1:20)*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/w5xpf6


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know he's on my friends list on Last.FM


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No ones got me last Fm :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wait, you an account?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thinks he can surpass my Britney plays


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has a great sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah JAmes I'm on last Fm.


Hey Scamp you should know I posted KAtie pics


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Guys?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey Scamp you should know I posted KAtie pics



Nice! Goes to check out now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh what you said Scamp, I miss her loads too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Did she really have a tryout match for TNA?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes she did... She lost to Madison Rayne in a tryout match at the last (before the latest) Impact tapings. She shouldn't have had to try out. She should be there already.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Exactly! I bet Mickie doesn't have a tryout match.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I have a last fm account


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I net she doesn't Scamp. But if Kat gets signed now... I might just might watch TNa, seeing as all my Poison will be in one place... Man could you imagine me if they happened to be in the ring at the same time at one point./


Hey Nirvana.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Bambi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I net she doesn't Scamp. But if Kat gets signed now... I might just might watch TNa, seeing as all my Poison will be in one place... Man could you imagine me if they happened to be in the ring at the same time at one point./
> 
> 
> Hey Nirvana.


Its bound to happen if the KO's have a battle royal. I can imagine Tazz saying "We've got a Beautiful Poison vs The Beautiful People" if it came down to Tara, Daff and Kat vs TBP :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How long has it been since the Knockouts had a battle royal? Wasn't it when Traci joined the Main Event Mafia or something?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Should watch the Viks/Saints game 2night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, thats the last one i recall.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Should watch the Viks/Saints game 2night.


Don't even know what that is :s

Tonight I shall be watching NXT.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Should watch the Viks/Saints game 2night.


I will be watching it.  Glad Football Season is finally back


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wooo I finally got Word to work on Safe Mode. Time to start on my BTB again


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Should watch the Viks/Saints game 2night.


You know it. 

Hopefully AP holds on to the fucking ball tonight.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know there is an awesome store near me that sells CDs for $2, used but in great condition.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Saints will pick up where they left off last season.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Vikings? Saints? What is this... World of Warcraft?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't watch football, but I still know what there talking about lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah that's what it is... I don't know most of them teams. And the ones I do know are usually because the team have been caught in a spit roast or something in newspapers.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> The Saints will pick up where they left off last season.


Yep, & Farve will throw an Interception within the closing moments of the game .

The crowd should be very loud tonight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brees will throw 6TD's


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

football season is back WWWYKI

only good sport to watch


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

agrees with something :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Brees will be the MVP again this year :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Na Rodgers will be MVP.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PACKERS FAN?  me too


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It will between Rodgers & Brees, but I still think Brees will win it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know packers must win this years superbowl


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anybody think that The Saints can do a repreat from last season? I think that they can make it to the playoffs but not the SuperBowl, but it would be awesome if they can do it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol at football.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*MAN UTD FTW ~~~~!!!!


8*D*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What's a MAN UTD???


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a great banner :yum:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Rated-HBK said:


> I don't watch football, but I still know what there talking about lol.


:lmao



Purple Kisses said:


> Brees will throw 6TD's


And still lose 8*D

I got the old Gunslinger and the Vikings pulling it out in the last seconds


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> What's a MAN UTD???


*It's English football team !*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Football? They dont play for the NFL! :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck the NFL!*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nfl > fifa


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I might be the only one who can;t stand Layla.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *It's English football team !*


I'm a Chelsea supporter myself 8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Chelsea sucks *




Hiplop™ said:


> nfl > fifa


*That's cool.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NHL > all


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I think I might be the only one who can;t stand Layla.


i love her


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*NHL ? is that Hokey, Mike ?



*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Medo said:


> _It's English *soccer* team !_


Oh ok.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Chelsea sucks *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelsea>>>>>Man U. 


NFL>>>>>NBA>>>>>>>Watching Porn>>>>>>FIFA


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Man I'm sooo bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soccer = Boring


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Alright 

So what's sup guys ?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much just trying to figure out the last 14 to be in svr11... I'm guessing most will be the released folks, as they don't like to promote peeps that are gone during a roster reveal. 

Still fingers crossed for KL.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

soccer is fun  just not watching

and not much , you medo?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Chelsea<<<<<<<Man U.


*I agree 


















*




Stratus said:


> Soccer = Boring



*You are wrong FELLA 8*D*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just personall don't see the fascination with football. How does kicking a ball around justify the money they make? Also if I wanna see 11 guys sweating and kicking balls I'll watch a fight in a gay bar.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao




Hiplop™;8825038 said:


> soccer is fun  just not watching
> 
> and not much , you medo?


*That's shame man, you should try watching it sometimes 

I am good just got home from my gf house and relaxing atm.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

soccer is as fun to watch as watching paint dry.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i enjoyed the world cup.. but other than that i find it really boring :\ 

best sport to play though


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Watching paint dry can be fun, the come down after getting high off the fumes isnt so good.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chelsea ftw 

And soccer is alright, just not my favorite sport. I enjoyed the World Cup, and it is fairly interesting to me.

But I hate draws, I can't believe some games can go on for that long and nobody scores!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Not much just trying to figure out the last 14 to be in svr11... I'm guessing most will be the released folks, as they don't like to promote peeps that are gone during a roster reveal.
> 
> Still fingers crossed for KL.


I heard that Candice, Ashley, Trish and Mickie would be included as Legends.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like Chelsea too shes cute but I can't stand Desmond Wolfe.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao id laugh if candice is in as a legend


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I heard that Candice, Ashley, Trish and Mickie would be included as Legends.


:lmao dude what you been smoking? :lmao


Candice & Ashley are as much use as Moppy and Pepe. Trish and Lita, erm no thanks. Mickie will be in as a normal, but in no way is she a legend!


When I think legendary women I think Moolah, Luna, Alundra Blayze, Bull Nakano. I don't think a couple of ex playgirls and prostitutes.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I like Chelsea too shes cute but I can't stand Desmond Wolfe.


:side: I like her too

Chelsea is the best! right medo? :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> :lmao dude what you been smoking? :lmao
> 
> 
> *Candice & Ashley are as much use as Moppy and Pepe*. Trish and Lita, erm no thanks. Mickie will be in as a normal, but in no way is she a legend!
> ...


One of the greatest womens champs of all time and a former #1 contender for the Womens Title. I think not


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> :lmao dude what you been smoking? :lmao
> 
> 
> Candice & Ashley are as much use as Moppy and Pepe. Trish and Lita, erm no thanks. Mickie will be in as a normal, but in no way is she a legend!
> ...


legend doesnt have to mean old


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :side: I like her too
> 
> Chelsea is the best! right medo? :lmao


*Well if you're talking about that Chelsea well that's right :lmao*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chelsea is ok I wouldn't call her the best.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nas we aren't talking about Chelsea the TNA diva, it's a football team lol! *



Stratus said:


> I heard that *Candice, Ashley*, Trish and Mickie would be included as Legends.


*Typical stratus *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> :lmao dude what you been smoking? :lmao
> 
> 
> Candice & Ashley are as much use as Moppy and Pepe. Trish and Lita, erm no thanks. Mickie will be in as a normal, but in no way is she a legend!
> ...


Don't forget Trish, Lita & Chyna

Anyway, I guess no one is going to attempt my banner request


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I will try it Nirvana3:16 but first i have to learn the gfx thing


*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Nas we aren't talking about Chelsea the TNA diva, it's a football team lol! *



She's a Knockout technically :side:

Ok Chelsea isn't better than Man U., Liverpool is though


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Don't forget Trish, Lita & Chyna
> 
> Anyway, I guess no one is going to attempt my banner request


Bk hates trish lita and chyna :\
i agree with you though


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Medo said:


> *I will try it Nirvana3:16 but first i have to learn the gfx thing
> 
> 
> *


Really? Awesome man, thanks I really appreciate it 

Edit: lol why does BK hate them?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm going to make a Naomi banner later.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

i would but my banners suck.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

That Kaval banner is Awesome though!

Edit: My bad I thought you made it


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Really? Awesome man, thanks I really appreciate it
> 
> Edit: lol why does BK hate them?


*It was a joke man!


soz :$*



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> She's a Knockout technically :side:
> 
> Ok Chelsea isn't better than Man U., Liverpool is though



*:gun::gun::gun::gun:
:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cuss::cuss:




I can't stand Liverpool 8*D*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The ugly chick from nxt?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Medo said:


> *It was a joke man!
> 
> soz :$*
> 
> ...


Oh ok, lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ouch, poor nirvana XD i would.. but i am awful


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I quit making banners, only because I keep having troubles with photoshop :no: so i have to settle for making the ones like in my sig.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *It was a joke man!
> 
> 
> soz :$*
> ...


Liverpool is probably my favorite, but Chelsea is alright 

And speaking of banners, how would you guys like a Karen Angle banner when I get my membership


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nirvana there is a reason I don't like them.

Trish - only made look good by the opponents she was facing. It's why her matches sucked against the likes of Torrie. And you can't say Torrie was that bad seeing as she had good matches with Victoria (but then again who couldn't )

Lita- She is dam over rated just like Trish, she was mostly sloppy during her matches.

Chyna - That dude ain't no diva. She also had about 5 moves. 

I don''t find anyone them particularly great at what they were meant to do. WRESTLE!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What's the reward you set for your request Nirvana ?*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ouch, poor nirvana XD i would.. but i am awful


me too I make crap like this.










and


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *What's the reward you set for your request Nirvana ?*


should put up the maria gif.. it makes me happy XD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Medo said:


> *What's the reward you set for your request Nirvana ?*




Don't really know, probably give like 100 mill credits.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> should put up the maria gif.. it makes me happy XD


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damnit thought you wetre ADR


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn Medo, thanks for the credits


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> damnit thought you wetre ADR


I always confuse Medo with ADR too. LOL


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lucky nirvana ~_~


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Gives people a lot of credits when they need them.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the most credits.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i am broke as well  almost got a good banner in graphics shop, but someone outbid me >.< and hes rich


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was going to sell one of my banners but they suck too much lol. I wish I knew how every makes banners look so good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KELLY KELLY KELLY


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Just ask....*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is amazing


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is having steak for dinner. :yum:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ugh i made myself dinner and i learned, i still need my mom to make me dinner.. im god awful at cooking


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that's where my grade in food tech helps


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup HBK?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:avit:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Sup HBK?


Nothing much listening to music, you?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I just bought The Office Season 6 on Blue-Ray today


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I only own 1 Blu Ray movie and its the one that came with my PS3 



Rated-HBK said:


> Nothing much listening to music, you?


Same


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> I only own 1 Blu Ray movie and its the one that came with my PS3
> 
> 
> 
> Same


I just got my bros PS3, so I only have 2 Blu-rays 1 is The Office & the 2nd one is The Dark Knight, I already have it on DVD, but I just had to get it on Blu-ray.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have like 20 blu raysD;


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have two blu rays.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got Spiderman 3 and it sucks :no:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> I got Spiderman 3 and it sucks :no:


I thought it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am tired !*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

You guys should come to my house so we can play videos games all night.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I thought it was pretty damn good.


well if stratus say's something sucks then that means it's good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> well if stratus say's something sucks then that means it's good.


:lmao that's Awesome


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™;8825280 said:


> KELLY KELLY KELLY


I has her autograph.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow big deal you have the autograph of a second rate hooker. Congratulations here is a cornflake :


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whats wrong with hookers.. :side:


at least shes a pretty one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Wow big deal you have the autograph of a second rate hooker. Congratulations here is a cornflake :


Kelly's autograph will be worth millions one day


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

pretty, women with faces like Kelly's are ten a penny.

It'll be worth about as much as blowjob from her on a Thursday morning. Sweet FA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wounder when her twin sister Tiffany Tiffany is coming back.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i havent seen many girls as pretty as kelly some are though


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I wounder when her twin sister Tiffany Tiffany is coming back.


Is she fired or just suspended?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She's suspended, hopefully she gets released. Put AJ and Naomi on Smackdown, and their women's division might be watchable.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

suspended indefinitely

so shell be gone for a while


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I heard she was suspended just don't know for how long.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> She's suspended, hopefully she gets released. Put AJ and Naomi on Smackdown, and their women's division might be watchable.





Hiplop™ said:


> suspended indefinitely
> 
> so shell be gone for a while





NasJayz said:


> I heard she was suspended just don't know for how long.


Ah ok, thanks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Whatever happened to that Alisa flash girl from TNA?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She has always been Cheerleader Melissa on the indies :lmao.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

indies?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

like roh , czw , where bryan danielson became famous

less popular areas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melissa is in Shimmer and some other promotion where she just recently defeated a male wrestler to become their champion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How about that fat chick Hamada lol she sucks. I wounder why she still there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao not at all shes the best knockout in tna.. in terms of ability


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> How about that fat chick Hamada lol she sucks. I wounder why she still there.


She's holding 1/2 of the KO tag titles, that could be a reason  Have you ever seen her in the ring? She doesnt suck.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> :lmao not at all shes the best knockout in tna.. in terms of ability


lol your being sarcastic right?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> She's holding 1/2 of the KO tag titles, that could be a reason


 when did this happen?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

not at all... none of the knockouts come close


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

If TNA would actually give a fuck about their KO division, The tag belts may have more meaning. Taylor and Hamada havent been seen on impact since they won them fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao Nas, Hamada is one of the best female talent in America... She's right up there with Sarah Stock, Melissa and a few others. Dam man are you high right now or something :lmao.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol right and the great kahli is a great technical wrestler and is the best on raw.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Whatever dude. You obviously don't know talent.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nas...i seriously hope you are joking.... hamada is on another league of wrestling for women..

shes close to most male wrestlers o_o


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

who is Sarah Stock???


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Do you even watch TNA?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh I get it.... he is fucking with us lol*.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm at asking who Sarah Stock is... 

*Waiting for Mikey to insert Kelly Kelly joke here*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i seriously hope he is... if not fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont make Kelly jokes :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> nas...i seriously hope you are joking.... hamada is on another league of wrestling for women..
> 
> shes close to most male wrestlers o_o


cocaine is a hella of a drug isn't it. 


I guess she doesn't wanna wrestle good in tna because that's the only place I seen her.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Only reason she doesn't get used in TNA is because she gets paid so much to work. (Because she's that good).

EDIT - PLus she can hardly pull out her best moves on the talentless hacks known as the Beautiful people.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Do you even watch TNA?


yeah every week and every ppv.




I'm guessing Sarah Stock is some indy chick.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Only reason she doesn't get used in TNA is because she gets paid so much to work. (Because she's that good).


That must be why Velvet and Lacey doesnt get used much :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> yeah every week and every ppv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm Sarah Stock is Sarita. fpalm. Every proper fan knows that.

And Strat LVE doesn't get used cuz she's the biggest waste of space in TNA history. Even worse than pacman, she has nothing going for her other than her last name. She is TNA's Kelly KElly.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

VELVET <3 makes me occasionally watch tna

if she wasnt on i would not 
D:

^ i didnt know that.. but i dont watch TNA


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I just put a Hart Dynasty/Foundation banner for sale in the Graphic Shop.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Whatever happened to that Alisa flash girl from TNA?


She's on the indies, TNA released her earlier this year I believe! (Late 2009?)




BambiKiller said:


> Only reason she doesn't get used in TNA is because she gets paid so much to work. (Because she's that good).
> 
> EDIT - PLus she can hardly pull out her best moves on the talentless hacks known as the Beautiful people.


:agree: Sarah Stock is by far the best in TNA, but I love Daffney on my TV screen.

Give them some more damn time!!!! 

Tits and ass=RATINGZZZ


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Instant like I'm ever gonna say anything bad about Beautiful Poison member number 3 the Zombie Hot Daffers.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Velvet has a nice ass.




oh her yeah I can't stand sarita either.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> She's on the indies, TNA released her earlier this year I believe! (Late 2009?)


oh good. I hope she doesn't come to wwe.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Instant like I'm ever gonna say anything bad about Beautiful Poison member number 3 the Zombie Hot Daffers.


Yeah boyzz 

Daffney's feud with Tara earlier this year was very good, then she disappears!

WTF :no:

But TNA is bringing in Mickie James' ass soon :shocked:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I only watch TNA because of Velvet/Angelina tbh. And I don't even watch the show I just download there part of the show the next day.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ velvet does indeed have a nice ass
in fact..








:side:


lol same i just watch TBP parts on youtube/ online somehow... also for daffney


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope they bring Mickie James I would love the KO division.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll only give a shit if they hire Katie Lea. Mickie can stay away she had her time in the limelight. But then again so did Victoria, but least she was consistent.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ velvet does indeed have a nice ass
> in fact..
> 
> 
> ...



I can hear Taz about to jizz in his pants, "LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE!!!!!!!!!!!"

:side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know The Beautiful People are the most entertaining part of Impact.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ velvet does indeed have a nice ass
> in fact..
> 
> 
> ...


I liked daffney since here wcw day's. but since I don't know talent I guess that means daffney sucks.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't find them entertaining in the slightest in fact I find their whole act very very stale. And Velvet isnt my idea of hit.

Nas why you gone bitchy all of a sudden!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I hope they bring Mickie James I would love the KO division.


Rumors have it that she signed already, but I think her or her agent said it was false 

RVD and Anderson said the same though right before they debuted, we'll see.

Mickie James on TV=Win


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wounder about shelton and katie and the others that got fired from the wwe.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I liked daffney since here wcw day's. but since I don't know talent I guess that means daffney sucks.


didnt mean it like that. fpalm just meant like....

you didnt see talent in hamada


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shelton and Haas reformed their team and went to ROH


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Shelton signed with Ring of Honor along with Haas. And KAtie has a try out match the other week, so who knows. I hope so


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop did you see the first elimination?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well you know WHAT.



































I love fucking with you guys that's what LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WHAT?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao Nas  I knew it.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I wounder about shelton and katie and the others that got fired from the wwe.


Shelton-Rumored to be heading to ROH for time being, I believe he's been booked for a couple of their shows

Katie-Had a tryout for TNA recently (I believe)

Carlito has also been rumored, no news on the pussypounder Dave Batista though


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I knew he was all along.



> no news on the pussypounder Dave Batista though


He's wanting to get into Strikeforce and fight Bobby Lashley :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> Hiplop did you see the first elimination?


Elimination in what dude?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> WHAT?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Hiplop did you see the first elimination?


yeah man #1 and immunity


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> He's wanting to get into Strikeforce and fight Bobby Lashley :lmao


I knew about this, I meant going to TNA, he's been runored before :lmao

And Bobby would beat his ass, Booker T kicked Dave's ass in a backstage WWE fight *in his flipflops* btw :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bookers t is gangster though :argh:.... SUCKA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie james just tweeted saying she just made it to Orlando FL, i wonder what that could mean :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think shelton would do good in roh I remeber Jim Cornnet talking about him and haas in some interview.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Mickie james just tweeted saying she just made it to Orlando FL, i wonder what that could mean :hmm:


Disney World? :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Mickie james just tweeted saying she just made it to Orlando FL, i wonder what that could mean :hmm:


perhaps shes going to see the worlds biggest mcdonalds :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Shelton is the kinda start that will flourish in an environment such as ROH, where it's mainly base don talent and a lot less on mic skills.


As for Mickie in Orlando. People look into things to much, they've just finished the Impact tapings as of yesterday. So probably just a random visit. Oh wait I forgot this is the wrestling world. A rumor becomes fact within 5 minutes thanks to dirtsheets


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Mickie james just tweeted saying she just made it to Orlando FL, i wonder what that could mean :hmm:


:hmm:

Getting her tan on???

Let the "Mickie James to TNA" threads pop up again in that section now :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Mickie james just tweeted saying she just made it to Orlando FL, i wonder what that could mean :hmm:


That she is going to disney world. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Just got to the hotel in Orlando for the Daily Buzz tomorrow bright and early! But now... A Lil cardio!


Thats one good way to start the "Mickie to TNA" Rumors when shes tweeting that shes in Orlando lol


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie :hmm:*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you need to work your cardio to go on those big scary roller coasters :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh she just tweeted me saying she needed help with that cardio, ill be back later :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh BRB KAtie asked me to slip my tongue into her Beautiful Nightmare ... Hope she's shaved this time.:lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think you should be more worried about crabs.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing a bit of Febreeze can't fix.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going on ps home I looked at the new events you can get a playstation on there.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> you need to work your cardio to go on those big scary roller coasters :side:


She can work her cardio on my roller coaster :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

must keep hands and feet inside the coaster at all times :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that SVR11 is gonna be incredible since Vance Archer and SHAD are in the Game!!!! 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A couple new features don't make the old wrongs that are still present, right.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any one with a ps3 wants to add me and go on ps home so you can check out my house.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^should know i did not understand that sentence at all


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™;8825931 said:


> ^should know i did not understand that sentence at all


I guess you never been on home. theres a game on thee where called ps home where you create your person and your house and you can go to diffrent places and chat with other people like a chat room but you can go to the mall and other places too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

not you ... bambis sentence

i have you on PSN nas fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh LMAO.


well next time were on at the same time I'll show you my house.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao... a bit like the X-Box avatar? but only with a house to?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive never done the Playstation home thing. im only on there long enough to update my ps3 and download CAW's for SVR


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ya but you can got to lot's of places there. the mall, theater, central plaza,the midway. I like it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah bk its like the sims.. kinda


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If I wanted something kinda like the Sims... I'll play the sims :lmao.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

but on the sims can you play with other people online and go to there house. I have a mic so when some one goes to my house and can talk to them.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well yeah by going on Sims Online :lmao... But anyways I've never been into the kinda games where you chat to other people. It's why I never got into World of Warcraft.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyways peeps (yeah double post, oh well shoot me ) I'm off to bed 4am here. Have a nice night peeps


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

where is this sims online?


nvermind it say's it was closed down in 2008. lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the Saints beat the Viks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what happened with tna impact it's not on?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its not on this week.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I think that their doing something with a BFG online show are something like that.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

TNA Impact was pre-empted for a Gangland marathon, Spike didn't want Impact to go against the first game of football.

BFG show was basic, Dixie hyping another "suprise" :no:




Rumor has is that Hogan fathered a child with her :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is offline or invisible.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is online


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hiplop!

Hey, hows it going?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't go to sleep so I came back online.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hey peeps.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know all about Chris Raaber a.k.a Chris the BambiKiller thank you very much.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I entered your user name in image search and found it lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey them 3 bitches don't know originality 

Stick some blond in the far rights hair and you have Rosa Mendes :lmao.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm watching SmackDown!. I really hope somebody on here who can speak Spanish starts translating for Alberto Del Rio's personal ring announcer, Ricardo Rodriguez. ~_~

I love the guy, he adds to Del Rio's gimmick in a cool way and he's a great announcer, but I can't understand a fucking thing the guy says.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao hey Pyro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey BK. 

Should know I'm watching SmackDown! out of order, on Youtube, so I've gone to the beginning and am now watching the opening Undertaker promo.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao... I'll probably just watch on Sky SPorts a little later, as my PC is currently without sound.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't be able to stand a computer without sound, I use Youtube and my personal music files too much.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This PC is full of viruses still gotta get it fixed... So had to transfer all my music and stuff to my old pc for now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well Im gonna try to sleep later alligators.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Laters NAs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

WF Flock Member


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Daniel F'n Bryan!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Some random slut ina sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey HBK


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

VINTAGE BAMBIKILLER!!!!!!! OH MY!!!!!!!!

8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Man thats getting soooo old Mikey


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know im gonna win nxt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know hes not going to win.. because i am 

and does anyone know how to make a sig in limits? need help


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i thought you were gonna catch that with your sig. the whole thing has to be in 700,000 bytes


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how do i make it under that :argh:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep... And oooh fighting talk from Kenny King 

p.s. Hippy you make it less by not using them. Why anyone needs 4 rotating banners is beyond me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

was meaning to change that 

but would it be fine with 2.. or just one banner and the rotating gifs?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Yep... And oooh fighting talk from Kenny King
> 
> p.s. Hippy you make it less by not using them. Why anyone needs 4 rotating banners is beyond me.


im glad you like the promo.  and it isnt how many he has in rotation. it was that he went over bytes with combining the banner and gifs


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I said that to him on MSN. A certain combo of a certain banner and sig could be over 700,000.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah thats why i only have my gifs


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wonder which one


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well which gif is either:

A) High quality
b) Longer
c) both

It's why i took my banner off when I started using the gifs.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ This. Hiplop you should probaly only use one of the other. or get the bytes on the banners and make request for smaller gifs


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope you don't leave so soon in NXT Josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. me either. im excited about the next season. for the list you sent me i think i have the best pro and the best rookie.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no way, i do!! unamericans FTW


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah the next season is very interesting for the pairings tbh... Finally sorted the line up for the third season... Gonna be all divas


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> no way, i do!! unamericans FTW


i have the only former world champion. and how will williams get that canadian destroyer on the freak



BambiKiller said:


> Yeah the next season is very interesting for the pairings tbh... Finally sorted the line up for the third season... Gonna be all divas


can me and hiplop make early requests for that one too :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey if you wanna know the rookies for season 3 all you gotta do is ask


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ that would be cool


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well there is a diva from Japan I signed called Apple (forgot her last name), Rhaka Khan, Christina Von Eerie, Allison Wonderland, Mecedes Martinez, AJ Lee, Naomi Night & Rain



Haven't decided on pros yet.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Can i have AJ Lee


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

We'll see how Season 2 goes first


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NO IWANT AJ LEE


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think for Season 3, people can join put they are alotted a diva at random.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but i want aj lee  she looks like my celebrity crush and is good in ring


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I think for Season 3, people can join put they are alotted a diva at random.


Sort of like Mafia right?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn... katelyns hot


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah a little Lavey... But its a sim league


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Daffney


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Daffney is a pro in NXT 3


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Yeah a little Lavey... But its a sim league


Yeah, I've been in a sim league before. The random assignment part sounds like Mafia which is a good idea btw.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

make her my pro.. OR ELSEE


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well people sometimes bitch and moan oh the favourite is taken im left with rubbish... Giving the rookies out randomly mean there is non of that.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

When is it starting and how many are able to join?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i see what you mean, but daffney is a pro... not a rookie


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah thats pretty stupid. i would prefer to pick but ill take whoever i get


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well NXT Sim League has already started Lavey... Once Season 1 is finished... Season 2 will start straight after and then after that one it'll be the diva one. And 8 people during each season.

And yes Hiplop Daffney is a pro... Your point is? I'' sim people that joins and pair them with a rookie, that person will still be the pro and the rookie.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you said rookies are assinged random.. i said i want daffney :S


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No the rookies are alotted to a member of the joiner at random... Daffney's rookie has already been chosen. And it ain't AJ.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ah i see what you mean


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*NXT 3 Rookies & Pros​*
AJ Lee - pro Sarita
Naomi - pro Melina
Mercedes - pro Molly Holly
Rain - pro Katie Lea
Allison Wonderland - pro Victoria
Apple - pro Gail Kim
Rhaka Khan - pro Michelle McCool
Christina - pro Daffney​


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the fuck kinda name is apple?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Bk when is week 5


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Week 5 is when everybody has sent in their promos for me to judge, so hopefully by this time tomorrow... I try and update it daily as best as I can.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

we have to pm them to you. i though it was what i posted earlier


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FLAWLESSSSSSSSSSSS

i want layla in SVR asap


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh you do roleplay on the thread not via PM.  I just judge them when all 8 of you have posted. Which so far is only 3/4 of you. It's why I say I'd like everyone to stay active as possible, because it drags it down for everyone else if we have to wait for somebody.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

oh ok. i just though when you said when there sent in you meant sent to you


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na I'd say in the challenge brief if it is meant to PM'd  Can't believe how smoothly it's running so far tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im hoping i dont get outbid for the sick christian banner

wwwyki


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Why? lol what do you think would happen

Hp If you do i have a really cool one you can use


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well usually when it comes to Sim Leagues people come forget about it then come back like a week to late.

It's why I like this one as I can update it daily, so peoples attention is more on it. Plus I think it was a pretty cool idea on my part, to get interest back into the section.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bambi, im pretty sure it was just because i joined, people saw the name hiplop and immediatly opened it 

but seriously good job

josh, what do you mean?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the first part was for bk. but i was saying if you do get out bid i have a cool christian banner you can use


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He's saying he has a cool Christian banner you can use if you get outbid on the other one.

EDIT- beat me to it..

3 more rp's and I can sim Week 5 for tomorrow


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

or


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

woah those are good.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ooops waiting on 2 promos soz I forgot Alex got eliminated :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao 

i cant wait till i win :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Bk shouldnt there be another pros poll before week five


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope because the pro poll is after week 5, the next elimination is in Week 6  The promo challenge is for immunity.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Mike.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just got off work, you? 

Nice sig btw


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is listening to ashley tisdale :no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> NM just got off work, you?
> 
> Nice sig btw


Not much, just relaxing. I got a haircut yesterday and went for the Miz look. Not that I asked the barber to cut it like that but I was able to style it exactly like it. :$

Thanks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i always mix you and medo up fpalm


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> is listening to ashley tisdale :no:


I have lost all respect for you :lmao

*Secretly listens to some Britney Spears*

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

1,2,3,4,8,10 of your list are highly unlikely to happen


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I have lost all respect for you :lmao
> 
> *Secretly listens to some Britney Spears*
> 
> :side:


i meant stratus fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh erm sorry to break it to you... But it's TNA he's talking about... Hogan could get the title, back trouble or otherwise :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember seeing hogan on some talk show saying he had to put a chair in his bathroom because he would have to laydown half way through shaving


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loves my sig.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

who the fuck lays down on a chair

^has a pun in his sig

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> I remember seeing hogan on some talk show saying he had to put a chair in his bathroom because he would have to laydown half way through shaving


If true how much does he have to fucking shave,. Seeing as he stands in a TNA ring for about half hour.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™;8828132 said:


> Loves my sig.


Its kinda cool



Hiplop™;8828135 said:


> who the fuck lays down on a chair
> 
> :side:


Ummm. he had to put the chair in his br to sit on because half way though shaving he would lay on the floor because of his back troubles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is it just me, or does the picture I have of Barrett in my sig kinda look like one of the SVR 2011 renders? :argh:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> If true how much does he have to fucking shave,. Seeing as he stands in a TNA ring for about half hour.


idk. i just remember him saying that


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know this sounds stupid but

did he lay on the floor before he got his chair? was the chair the solution.. ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yes. the chair was the soultion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What's all this talking about a chair about?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> is listening to ashley tisdale :no:





InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I have lost all respect for you :lmao
> 
> *Secretly listens to some Britney Spears*
> 
> :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Who the fuck is Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

we were talking about hogan being champion again and i said he said in a interview that he needed a chair in his bathroom because he would have to lay on the floor half way through shaving


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Who the fuck is Ashley Tisdale


A bad mainstream pop artist (is there any other kind? I don't think so) who also starred in the High School Musical series.

Nevermind 3 strikes, those 2 are enough to warrant capital punishment.



Josh™;8828166 said:


> we were talking about hogan being champion again and i said he said in a interview that he needed a chair in his bathroom because he would have to lay on the floor half way through shaving


lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I've never seen High School Musical... The trailer was enough to put me off... I hate that kinda shite.


I don't mind Musicals... But I like ones with a purpose.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ashley is in high school musical/suite life of zach and cody :side:

and pyro, shes one of the bad bad ones.. she doesnt even get played on radio


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Is it just me, or does the picture I have of Barrett in my sig kinda look like one of the SVR 2011 renders? :argh:


It does. Where did you find it?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

All of the Disney kids suck balls!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like Selena Gomez.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh I've never seen High School Musical... The trailer was enough to put me off... I hate that kinda shite.
> 
> 
> I don't mind Musicals... But I like ones with a purpose.


Oh I didn't either, you don't need to see it to know what it consists of. It's just another piece of Disney produced tripe to indoctrinate impressionable youth (mainly girls) into spending all their parents money.

They could be spending it on something productive at least.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats everyone up to... I'm just about to watch ichi the Killer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> It does. Where did you find it?


PSD Dreams. The best site on the web for wrestling related photos.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sadly, i have seen it :no:

i am just posting here ...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

PSD Dreams is awesome, especially if you wanna make banners in less the time


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish I could make banners but I'm a certified dumbass. I'm more likely to acquire superpowers.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same  i for a little while tried making them for requests.. and when i would really try someone would post

"see hes just doing it for credits"

it was pretty harsh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Didnt realize there would be such an uproar over listening to her a couple times. If it makes you guys feel any better, im listening to Metallica right now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WTF you on about Mikey... jeez, no one was attacking you for liking her, I just asked who the hell she was... And people gave their opinions.

I know what you mean Hippy, thats why I don't do requests... Plus I'm doing a phootoshop course in a few weeks, will work out better for my BTB in the long run. (For presentation purposes)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry, im just having a really bad day.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that 19 years ago today Smells Like Teen Spirit was released


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that's one of the most overrated songs of all time. It's one of the simplest pieces of music ever written.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Did nexus get into the game?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

.....


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its not working


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that 19 years ago today Smells Like Teen Spirit was released


Every time i hear that song it reminds me of DDP ...WCW ripped of a couple of Nirvana songs for their wrestlers themes.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™;8828243 said:


> Should know that's one of the most overrated songs of all time. It's one of the simplest pieces of music ever written.


Overrated? :lmao 

That song was the Anthem for the 90s.

Edit: 

Yeah DDP had Smells Like Teen Spirit, & Raven had Come As You Are.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;8828246 said:


> Did nexus get into the game?


Barrett (don't cum), Otunga and Gabriel are going in as DLC. I know it sucks that Otunga got in, but their setup was a pretty decent method. Use the #1, #2, and #3 finalists. 

The rest of NXT season 1 have not been announced, but most people are expecting them in a later pack. I expect Daniel Bryan if nothing else. If THQ doesn't release Daniel Bryan as DLC, they're making a major mistake. The amount of money they'll make off of all the thousands of smarks is enormous.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Overrated? :lmao
> 
> That song was the Anthem for the 90s.


So what? It's just an average, simplistic song that offers virtually nothing. It's got a very plain sound. 

Besides, calling something overrated doesn't even mean it's bad. I like Enter Sandman but the song is overrated like hell, it's not that great.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett (don't cum)


:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

should work now. It's catchy.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett (don't cum), Otunga and Gabriel are going in as DLC. I know it sucks that Otunga got in, but their setup was a pretty decent method. Use the #1, #2, and #3 finalists.
> 
> The rest of NXT season 1 have not been announced, but most people are expecting them in a later pack. I expect Daniel Bryan if nothing else. If THQ doesn't release Daniel Bryan as DLC, they're making a major mistake. The amount of money they'll make off of all the thousands of smarks is enormous.
> 
> ...


That's true. but you can't argue that, was the number 1 song for the 90s.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The number one song of the 90s is the one that sold the most 


But of course the best song of any period is always down to the persons ideas of great music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I can't argue that it was the biggest song of the 90's, but if you agree with what I just said, then you can't seriously tell me that calling it overrated is off base. For it to be that big means it is overrated. The 90's produced much better music than that. It's not even THEIR best song, much less the best song of the entire decade.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kobain even knew it was overrated. He was supposed to perform it at the VMA's and told everyone that he wasnt going to be singing "The big hit song" and started a different song instead.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love the song... it recreated punk music(my favourite genre)

it is overrated though

Cobain is seriously my favourite person ever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I listen to a couple of Punk bands but it's not my favourite. I mostly just stick to Heavy Metal.

Though I'm listening to a Punk band right now. Great stuff.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't really know much heavy stuff to be honest, I got into it rather late... I heard Rammstein and loved them str8 away. You don't even need to know German to know what they sing is pretty fucked up...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know im still listening to Metallica.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't stand Metal bands like Rammstein. I prefer, I guess what you'd call normal metal.

I could drop you some bands to listen to if you'd like.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah sounds good


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

You know that song and those of the90s generation meant a lot to those of us who loved Nirvana and still do. You may call it bad music, however, to us it was great. Also, it started a movement that changed the face of music forever.

And yeah I know Kurt said it was overrated, & that he didn't like to play it live.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

whos that aimed at Nirvana?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me, quite clearly.



BambiKiller said:


> Yeah sounds good


Cool.

I'm sure you know a few of these bands already but I'll list most of what I like.

Iron Maiden, Bruce Dickinson (his solo work is the exact same style as Iron Maiden, he's their main vocalist, though they've had 2 others briefly. If you like Maiden, you'll like Bruce's solo work.) Metallica, Motorhead, Iced Earth, Ozzy Osbourne (solo work), Dio, Megadeth, Dream Theater, Pantera, Motley Crue, Judas Priest, Black Sabbath.

That's a hefty amount of bands to take in, but I could recommend a few songs from each to make it easier. There are some bad stuff from most of these groups, you should know a few of the better examples, lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Iron Maiden, *Bruce Dickinson (his solo work is the exact same style as Iron Maiden, he's their main vocalist, though they've had 2 others briefly. If you like Maiden, you'll like Bruce's solo work.) *Metallica, Motorhead,* Iced Earth, *Ozzy Osbourne (solo work)*, Dio, *Megadeth,* Dream Theater, *Judas Priest, Pantera.*

The ones I highlighted are the ones I know. I'll probably go and download some of their albums though as I'm low on rock/metal are the moment. Which albums of theirs do you recommend?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Other bands I like are Disturbed, Godsmack, Alice In Chains, Metallica, Megadeath, Avenged Sevenfold, & alot more, but those are my main bands that I like besides Nirvana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> *Iron Maiden, *Bruce Dickinson (his solo work is the exact same style as Iron Maiden, he's their main vocalist, though they've had 2 others briefly. If you like Maiden, you'll like Bruce's solo work.) *Metallica, Motorhead,* Iced Earth, *Ozzy Osbourne (solo work)*, Dio, *Megadeth,* Dream Theater, *Judas Priest, Pantera.*
> 
> The ones I highlighted are the ones I know. I'll probably go and download some of their albums though as I'm low on rock/metal are the moment. Which albums of theirs do you recommend?


I can recommend anything from Maiden and Metallica (except St. Anger), but if you want me to narrow a few down. 

*Iron Maiden* ~ Number of The Beast, Powerslave, Dance of Death, A Matter of Life And Death. Oh, and get Rock In Rio. 

Rock In Rio is the best Maiden album ever. It's a live album. Essentially, what it is is Iron Maiden's greatest hits played live. They hit most of the big ones on their setlist. I still believe it's the greatest live concert in history.

*Metallica *- Kill 'Em All, Ride The Lightning (Ride is weird. Half of Ride sucks balls, but the other half is the best stuff they've ever made), Master of Puppets, ...And Justice For All, Black album.

*Motorhead* - Inferno. Best album, hands down. Don't bother with any Motorhead until you've heard Inferno. It's a flawless album.

*Iced Earth* - I could list an album, but to start on them, just listen to Dante's Inferno and The Hunter. You need those 2 songs more than any album of theirs.

*Ozzy Osbourne* - No More Tears, Diary Of A Madman

*Pantera* - Vulgar Display Of Power, Cowboys From Hell

*Megadeth* - Youthanasia, Rust In Peace

*Dio* - Holy Diver, The Last In Line, Strange Highways

That's a LOT, so that's enough for now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got too many favs, all of them are on my last.fm page


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks dude


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I am now listening to the greatest Motörhead song of all time, Keys To The Kingdom, from Inferno. Oh my, this fuckin' rocks. One of my all time favourites.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Overrated? :lmao
> 
> That song was the Anthem for the 90s.
> 
> ...


It's a pretty simple song, and even Cobain at times said it was overrated a bit 

But no doubt it was a pretty awesome song, best song of the 90s is pretty tough....so many!

Long live the master of the Diamond Cutter btw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Should know I am now listening to the greatest Motörhead song of all time, Keys To The Kingdom, from Inferno. Oh my, this fuckin' rocks. One of my all time favourites.


Even though its not technically their song, their cover of Whiplash is my favourite song of theirs.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my favourite bands are pretty soft compared to yours but

Lights
A day to remember
Silverstein
escape the fate
nirvana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Even though its not technically their song, their cover of Whiplash is my favourite song of theirs.


It's better than Metallica's, but Whiplash isn't that great for Metallica. It's a great song but The Four Horsemen, Seek And Destroy, No Remorse, Metal Militia and Phantom Lord are all way better. Even Anesthesia is arguably better for a bass solo. Hit The Lights is about the same level. The only weaker songs on Kill are JUMP IN THE FIYAH! (fire), which still rules, and Motorbreath, which is the only song on Kill that flat out blows donkey balls.

I wish Motorhead had picked a better Kill song to cover, preferably Horsemen. God I LOVE Horsemen.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, there's nothing soft about A Day to Remember. Their cover of Kelly Clarkson's Since U Been Gone (which I may be listening to right now) is totally manly.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lmfao i was just meaning lights XD

and the others


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Hulk


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What's up BK?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey bkb, whats your favourite lights/a day to remember song?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much Hulk just planning out my new show for my BTB as I finally got Word back today 

BTW I don't believe anyone voted for me in the Standings, and so don't deserve that honourable mention


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should be a fan of lights :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> It's a pretty simple song, and even Cobain at times said it was overrated a bit
> 
> But no doubt it was a pretty awesome song, best song of the 90s is pretty tough....so many!
> 
> Long live the master of the Diamond Cutter btw


Yes I know Kurt said it was overrated, & it is a simple song, hell I can even play it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Favourite Lights song = February Air. A Day to Remember = You Should've Killed Me When You Had The Chance. And since I see you like a few other bands I like, ETF = My Apocalypse and Silverstein = My Heroine. 

Good to hear, BK. (Y)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> should be a fan of lights :side:


Who?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The woman in the above sig. 

I listened to one song, I did not think she had a good voice at all. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

they gave kaval wade barretts fcw theme


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The sound team is taking advice from Alex Riley.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Ricky Steamboat has Ultimo Dragon's theme... Orlando Jordan had Miss Kitty's theme (How appropriate )... They always recycle tunes/


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The woman in the above sig.
> 
> I listened to one song, I did not think she had a good voice at all. Wasn't impressed.


her voice is amazing.. try an acoustic song.. it proves her voice

she just likes techno so she makes techno lol

and BKB mine is

Last thing on your mind - lights acoustic or savior
A day to remember - you shouldve killed me when you had the chance
escape the fate - this war is ours, reverse this curse or situations
silverstein - my heroine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8828482 said:


> her voice is amazing.. try an acoustic song.. it proves her voice


I did, it's much better than the shitty autotuned voice but it's still not very good. Maybe I'm just spoiled rotten by listening to too much Epica.

Now THIS is a woman who can fucking sing


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i prefer lights's but thats due to extreme bias


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no joke, i watch this about 15 times a day.. whenever im sad i just cant be sad watching/listening to this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I did, it's much better than the shitty autotuned voice but it's still not very good. Maybe I'm just spoiled rotten by listening to too much Epica.
> 
> Now THIS is a woman who can fucking sing


Maybe your hearing is just rotten.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christina Aguilera, Amy Lee, Lacey Mosely(Flyleaf), Cristina Scabbia(Lacuna Coil) and Maria Brink (In This Moment) are the best Female Vocalists IMO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Maybe your hearing is just rotten.


Nope, 100% crystal clear. Never had a problem with it in my life.

You're certainly entitled to your opinion, though. Music is a subjective industry, so you like what you like and I'll like what I like.

I'll see you people a little later, I'm going out to the coffee shop.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good list, but id add lights and maria


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I love Amy Lee... Her voice is beautiful, yet can be very haunting at the same time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whos everyones best male voices?

for me its

brandon flowers
chase coy
lead from silverstein
Ronnie Radke
Craig mabitt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> whos everyones best male voices?


Bruce Dickinson. By far the best voice I've ever heard. 






Alright, now I'm really gone. Peace.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Imp the best male voice is chris cornell


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™;8828528 said:


> whos everyones best male voices?
> 
> for me its
> 
> ...


James Hetfield
Bruce Dickinson
Chad Kroeger
Miles Kennedy (Alter Bridge)
Rob Thomas

Just to name a few


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off to bed. Night folks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

later bk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm back.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey pyro, whats up?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i enjoyed seeing Punk tap out tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Kelly*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i enjoyed seeing Punk tap out tonight.


Should know that SD just started, thanks for the spoiler:frustrate

but it doesn't matter, cause I already knew what was gonna happen.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

at least punk dominated


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I like both Punk & Taker


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

as do i, but taker doesnt need the rub.. obviously


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Punk should've won.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:avit:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cena fan


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Punk should've won, but at least they booked him to be in the same league as Taker :argh:

SES in on the verge of extinction sadly, hope for a Punk win at NOC...hope


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im so glad that with all the title matches at NOC, Punk is in the match that doesnt involve a title :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id laugh if show buries punk

followed by crying after i realize punks career would be over ;\


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Punk vs. Show should be like a #1 contender match, to at least try and stick with the "all titles on the line" tagline....saying their match is for a shot at a belt.

Punk better win!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this would be the perfect card

the current card PLUS

christian vs miz for the MITB

christian wins and cashes in and holds the title until 2014 :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk already had 3 boring title reigns, we dont need another one.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but christian hasnt :argh:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> but christian hasnt :argh:


He's had 2 NWA Titles :side:

Punk may not deserve the title yet, but he deserves a better push then he's getting!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

those dont mean anything 

he needs to hold this belt

vv​


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Christian held the very prestigious ECW Title :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know my stomach hurts. Damn you Crohn's Disease!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree, that Christian needs to at least win the WHC before he retires.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well he deserves 9 .. but 1 would be fine


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt Hardy deserves a world title before Christian


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Howdy folks...*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hows it going Mikey? *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

about to go to bed soon, you?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey EA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Im just drinking a Pepsi in honor of my Straightedge savior CM Punk and of course still worshiping my real savior Jesus. Just the same old..

Hey thats that dude from NirvaRna.. *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao

EA you should know that 19 years ago today Smells Like Teen Spirit was released


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yup, it was the anthem of our generation  God Kurt, why did you have to leave us???? 

Long live the 90's and long live Kurt Cobain and the rest of those dudes from Nirvana!*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> well he deserves 9 .. but 1 would be fine


Sure 

Santino will win a World Title before Christian :side:

So what I'm saying is....neither will ever win one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Yup, it was the anthem of our generation  God Kurt, why did you have to leave us????
> 
> Long live the 90's and long live Kurt Cobain and the rest of those dudes from Nirvana!*


Im sure you remember WCW's rendition of Smells like Teen Spirit...SELF HIGH FIVE :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh you betcha!

Yo It's me it's me it's D.......D.......P!

And WCW's "Come As Your Are" Instrumental

NEVERMORE!*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Yup, it was the anthem of our generation  God Kurt, why did you have to leave us????
> 
> Long live the 90's and long live Kurt Cobain and the rest of those dudes from Nirvana!*


Hell fucking yes it was. Sure kurt said the song was overrated but who cares. It still was the number 1 song of the 90s.

I think Courtney killed Kurt 




Stratus said:


> Im sure you remember WCW's rendition of Smells like Teen Spirit...SELF HIGH FIVE :side:


lol, yep & Raven had Come As You Are.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like me, You like me and im gonna help you like you
Thats not a bad thing, thats a good thing
Its me its me, Its D...D..P

8*D


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Beniot/Raven/Page were always good matches any combo of those workers *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Beniot had a Nirvana theme song?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

No he had some generic theme that was also used in commercials.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*No, I was talking about how much I enjoyed his work with Raven and Diamond Dallas *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, lol my bad.

& yeah that was a really good match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWE fucked Raven up... 

However, this is funny what Y2J said.





*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Speaking of Raven let me say this:

He is bar far one of the more underrated talents and minds this wrestling business has seen. He was awesome in WCW and his WWF run was alright, and he has always been able to work the mic.

Just look up Raven returns on Youtube, and look at the pop he gets every time...Raven will always be one of my favorites of all time!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, Raven was my favorite ECW original and was the reason I got into TNA back in their inital NWATNA run. He is also in my top 10 of all time favorite wrestlers.*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Yeah, Raven was my favorite ECW original and was the reason I got into TNA back in their inital NWATNA run. He is also in my top 10 of all time favorite wrestlers.*


I loved his TNA debut when he stole the NWA Title from Jarrett with everybody looking on....and Tenay acting like he just jizzed himself!

"FUCKING RAVEN!!!!" :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lol, yeah the announcers were so horrible back in the beginning of TNA... Ecpecially DW although he got awesome during his heel run, Tenay has gotten better too. Tony and Bobby were always better than him in the booth on Nitro.*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that that is my favorite RAW set out of all of them


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Lol, yeah the announcers were so horrible back in the beginning of TNA... Ecpecially DW although he got awesome during his heel run, Tenay has gotten better too. Tony and Bobby were always better than him in the booth on Nitro.*


How about Tony Shiavone's heel turn in early TNA :lmao that was pretty awesome and sleezy at the same time.

My favorite team of recent memory was JR and King from 2001-2003, when JR always marked for Austin and King for The Rock.

I miss JR :sad:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Good thing Shiavone didnt become an announcer for TNA, i really didnt want to hear "This is gonna be the greatest episode of TNA Impact ever" Every week like he did on Nitro.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello. )


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Good thing Shiavone didnt become an announcer for TNA, i really didnt want to hear "This is gonna be the greatest episode of TNA Impact ever" Every week like he did on Nitro.


"Ladies and gentleman boy do we have a great Nitr.........I mean Impact on store for you tonight! This is going to be the best episode of Impact ever, and will be headlined by Amazing Red and Shark Boy....this is going to be epic ladies and gentleman!!!!!!"

:side:


EDIT: Hey what's up Nas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just woke up from sleeping all day.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Nas


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Should know the Rock sucks.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that that's the funniest thing I have ever heard! :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Rock owned.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

been here since 2006


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Been here since 05. Sup PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

listening to music.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh hai


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey CGS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You feeling any better today Mikey?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Should know the Rock sucks.





TKOK™ said:


> The Rock owned.


The first guy was right.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> You feeling any better today Mikey?


Not really


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Aww dude, *Man hug*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes my Sig


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't mind it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats nice.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

* Knows DB > WB.

But both are awesome *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Actually I don't particularly like either


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

who do you want to see win the 6 pack challenge bk?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No one there shouldn't be a 6 pack challenge to begin with... Plus they put Punk - Show in a match without a title on the line at an all Title PPV! So Cena could've had a match regardless. Edge & Jericho should've been part of a Tag Turmoil match or something for the Tag Titles.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i want barrett to win...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Would be awesome if they don't find a 6th man by NOC and it ends up being Punk at the last minute.. and he wins.. lol.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

would be better if it were the man in my sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*CHRISTIAN!!!

CHRISTIAN!!!

AT LAST!

YOU ARE THE CHAAAAMP!

lol. Would own.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id mark out like fuck! itd be the best ppv ever <3


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd like to see Jericho get the last spot and win. then fued with Barrett


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Love your spoiler Josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats what i was talking about earlier when i said you liked my sig


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah only just noticed it :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. I think ill win next season. but ill probably be eliminated next in this season.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The poll isn't looking good for you so far my friend... Still got 3 sets of votes to tally though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no way ! im gonna be the first double winner :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

At least my pro for season 2 can have a pic with the world title without it being photo shopped


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahaha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That isn't funny. It's fact it's fucking tragic.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Agreed 

it was kind of funny though


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Agreed
> 
> it was kind of funny though


No, it wasn't funny, at all. The fact that Kane has been world champion and Christian hasn't is an insult to every fan and to the man himself.

Where did you find that picture to have that banner made? I'd like to save it in my folder.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Ergh.. i bought it in the graphics shop.. i can ask the maker/

i think it was when he won the tna title though fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no, it was when he won the ECW tittle. I had to make the tittle 3d in order to match the way he was holding the belt.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its a great banner mate  i love it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> no, it was when he won the ECW tittle. I had to make the tittle 3d in order to match the way he was holding the belt.


So you made it...would you mind posting the original picture please? :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The NXT WWE Champion in his sig.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Tasty Sig :yum:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a lie in his sig :side: christian and petey are going to win :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Da fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> has a lie in his sig :side: christian and petey are going to win :hmm:


Yeah. My sigs the lie  :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So you made it...would you mind posting the original picture please? :side:


what? this one?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No hes talking about the actual picture you used for the banner I think.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i think thats the one he wants.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> what? this one?


I meant that one but the photoshopped one with the WHC in place of the ECW title.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn i wish it was the WHC isntead of the ECW


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

look at it this way, the ecw tittle meant more than the tna tittle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So do I, but never. I don't know why Vince resents him enough to not give him the WHC when SmackDown! is just the new ECW anyway. 

Maybe it's because there's still value in the title despite there being no value in the brand. Either way, Vince needs to stop being petty and give him the world title he earned.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh yes i know that  but its just sad that jack swagger has a more decorated career than christian :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> look at it this way, the ecw tittle meant more than the tna tittle.


No it didn't. They both meant absolutely nothing. Even if he was holding both at the same time, they would collectively mean nothing.

And he won the NWA title in TNA. If I was going to consider one of them legitimate, it would be the NWA title considering it's the one Flair, Dusty, Race, etc held, despite it being stripped of all value when WCW seceded from the NWA.

Neither of them hold world title status anymore (the ECW title never did) and those are the ONLY titles that matter anyway.



Hiplop™;8830205 said:


> oh yes i know that  but its just sad that jack swagger has a more decorated career than christian :no:


It's sad that Swagger is even in the business. 

It's even sadder that Jeff Hardy is in it, and as a multi time world champion. Nobody in the entire, massive history of the wrestling business deserves success LESS than Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> No it didn't. They both meant absolutely nothing. Even if he was holding both at the same time, they would collectively mean nothing.
> 
> And he won the NWA title in TNA. If I was going to consider one of them legitimate, it would be the NWA title considering it's the one Flair, Dusty, Race, etc held, despite it being stripped of all value when WCW seceded from the NWA.
> 
> Neither of them hold world title status anymore (the ECW title never did) and those are the ONLY titles that matter anyway.


But..but... Tommy dreamer held the tittle


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Took part of his last post and put it in a new post

Edit: Ment for pyro :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> But..but... Tommy dreamer held the tittle


i guess it meant something there.. and when RVD and show had it

but other than that.. nothing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> But..but... Tommy dreamer held the tittle


So what? Tommy Dreamer's a nobody.

You want me to take the ECW title seriously? Give it to Triple H and have him bring it to Raw and defend it in PPV main events.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So what? Tommy Dreamer's a nobody.
> 
> You want me to take the ECW title seriously? Give it to Triple H and have him bring it to Raw and defend it in PPV main events.


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

makes great banners


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, the Canadian Destroyer is the shittiest looking move ever.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> I was being sarcastic


Well how was I supposed to know that?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like the look of it, but id laugh my ass off if anyone tried it in a real fight.. that would be hilarious


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wanna get into a fight at school so i can use the worm :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

W-O-R-M


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

he can't pull that off on Terry... Or can he


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hell no. but The Freak can easily hit Petey pump with his choke slam spinebuster. does anyone know the name of it?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The Freak Buster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

apparently has a fetish for blue cats


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ignore Dan, cuz he knows he's gonna lose 

hahahha fetish for blue cats... hope that isn't a slang name for Blue Waffle :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Medo, stratus, josh pyro and bk 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Medo. Hippy thanks for putting me after Pyro. *sarcasm*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thats nice.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:side: =


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's been overusing ":side:" ?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Mike, BK and Hiplop.




:side:

:side:

:side:










8*D*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Medo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trish & Lita :sex.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sup man ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching movies, you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Trish


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thinks im the one lying in my sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey i can hope


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And hope is all it will ever be.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sadly your right


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Made my first gif. its over sig limits though


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shame its over the limits


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i already have one anyway


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Made you one if you want it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished i could make gifs


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

gifsoup.com its not very advanced though. but its really easy


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh you should know there is only 2 points between the bottom two... and there is one set of votes left to be sent to me.


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

but ya mam sucks more than dick


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably JD...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is a certified idiot who cannot spell :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> is a certified idiot who cannot spell :hmm:


Should have a pic like this in his sig since its more likely to happen


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

or one of Kane... Oh wait he actually won it before both of them


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i dont think the belt would fit :argh:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

There looking at each other like.

Christian: Hey Matt wanna come to my hotel room later 

Hardy: No sorry, I got a date with a hamburger tonight.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

pretty sure hes eating more than one hamburger :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has made all my banners on here.. i think

also should know iv gotten about 10 reps saying "best banner ever"


----------



## Jack_Daniels (Jan 18, 2010)

everythin goin be alright

edit:

wrong thread fpalm


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Everyone should know that I just got this bullshit rep...










Seriously? What the fuck? And talk about annoying sigs, he's got some gay ass song from youtube in his sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

We all get erm Saw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

How in the hell can a sig with women like Beth and Melissa be considered annoying? :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I dunno Mikey, but yours is just awful


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

And my avatar's cool too...but nobody knows who the hell it is


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Who cares SAW? At end of the day it's up to you who you have in your sig/avy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I dunno Mikey, but yours is just awful


You have beautiful poison in your sig, I have Beautiful Champions in mine


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the same guy gave this red in the gif request thread "for not being norwegian" ..


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Who cares SAW? At end of the day it's up to you who you have in your sig/avy.


Of course it is! But people who leave shit rep for not liking it are pretty lame 



Josh™;8830786 said:


> the same guy gave this red in the gif request thread "for not being norwegian" ..


He's probably spreading rep around then. Doesn't matter though. Nothing can touch my rep number these days lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> You have beautiful poison in your sig, I have Beautiful Champions in mine


though you should pick a better video for candice


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hate getting red rep :\


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What he should do is take Candice out of the gif.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Why??


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He should pick a better sig full stop for the three lame ass champs... After all he wants them in the HOF... Why? Because they have had the title? K then Hervina, Kat and Debra belong in there to then 


Nothing wrong with the Beautiful poison, a group I made myself that is unique and not made by the latest blond barbie doll who can't wrestle.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its not just because they were champs, its because they were the best to hold that title. I dont count people like Kat and Debra


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Why??


cause she looks really bad


BambiKiller said:


> He should pick a better sig full stop for the three lame ass champs... After all he wants them in the HOF... Why? Because they have had the title? K then Hervina, Kat and Debra belong in there to then
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Beautiful poison, a group I made myself that is unique and not made by the latest blond barbie doll who can't wrestle.


 Trish deserves a spot in the hof


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Trish deserves nothing... Without the competition she had, she was nothing!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Trish deserves nothing... Without the competition she had, she was nothing!


I do recall that she got good matches out of Torrie Wilson and Christy Hemme, and they are awful in the ring.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i thought beatiful poison was an indy stable or something fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao Nope it was just BK's creation


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is right about 2/3 of them being hof's :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny, you just proved why you're the Mr Bean of Wrestling Forum :lmao... You always manage to make me laugh! Legend!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im a legend 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Jericho didn't hit her hard enough


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Candice Michelle's career


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Candice's career DVD - A Walking Botch.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, 1 Botch and that apparantly defines her career  Despite the fact that she worked her ass off for 3 years, Won the Womens title and well on her way to be being as good as or better than Trish, Had one of the best diva fueds in a long time with Melina, Gave Beth her first loss...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Loads of divas worked their asses off for a lot longer than 3 years, some for a little less too and knew more about the business that she ever will... Best to think to happen to her was when Victoria disfigured her nose with a kick!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Wow, 1 Botch and that apparantly defines her career  Despite the fact that she worked her ass off for 3 years, Won the Womens title and well on *her way to be being as good as or better than Trish,* Had one of the best diva fueds in a long time with Melina, Gave Beth her first loss...


:no: :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

never found the appeal for Candice, she always came off as a douche.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Wow, 1 Botch and that apparantly defines her career  Despite the fact that she worked her ass off for 3 years, Won the Womens title and well on her way to be being as good as or better than Trish, Had one of the best diva fueds in a long time with Melina, Gave Beth her first loss...


My bad I missed Candice's career on the count of the fact that I blinked.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same.. she was hot, but never was the hottest


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well right now, the Hottest of all time is a tie between Trish, Kelly and Maryse


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Velvet is nicer looking than kelly... but kellys in the top 10


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Trish is The Best.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

non for me thanks  you can keep erm.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kelly and Maryse are generic barbie dolls. Trish is far hotter.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id say its
1. Trish
2. Torrie wilson
3. stacey
4. velvet
5. Layla
6. Kelly
7. Maryse
8. Dawn marie
9. Mickie
10. Eve i guess?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

1.Kelly
2.Trish
3.Maryse
4.Candice
5.Velvet
6.Ashley
7.Lita
8.Beth
9.Mickie
10.Melina


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no torrie :argh:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

1. Katie Lea
2. Daffney
3. Victoria
4. MsChif
5. Roxxi
6. Natalya
7. Jacqueline
8. Molly Holly
9. Ivory
10. Jazz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She'd be in my top 20 if i made one but there were other divas i found more attractive than her


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck yeah @ Molly Holly in BK's list.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh cheerleader melissa would be on mine as well


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Molly to me, was the whole package... She could wrestle, she was smoking hot and a great work ethic... She was so naturally beautiful, that when she shaved her head at WM20 she was still amazing. She was the original and still best Anti-diva (sorry Serena)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

bk did that last pro vote yet. i wanna know if im gonna be eliminated this week or next. :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

nah still waiting on Rated-HBK to send his pro poll in.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But don't worry Josh so far its.

6. Kenny King - 15
7. Eddie Edwards - 13


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ill be sure to put kenny king first next week


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was undefeated :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Scampy... Probably intersted in a certain diva./rookie for Season 3 of my NXT


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sup scamp?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey Scampy... Probably intersted in a certain diva./rookie for Season 3 of my NXT


Aww man I would join but I've been working so much that I don't have time to be on as much as I use to.



Hiplop™ said:


> sup scamp?


Nm man just listen to some music. You?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

eating a grilled cheese


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Its cool Scamp, you had a nice day?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> wishes he was undefeated :hmm:





Scamp said:


> Sup people?


I am undefeated, Scamp will find that out in mere seconds after i own him on SVR11 :side:


Sup Scamp?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should get svr for ps3 as he has a ps3 trophy card


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive got 360 too but im prob gonna get it on PS3


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

YES  then i will destroy you :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Ive got 360 too but im prob gonna get it on PS3


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I could always just rent it for 360 if you're wanting owned that badly


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

scamp can just be pre-owned


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh this is why I don't go playing online, to much competition with their 100 rated CAWS it just gets tedious and boring.

When SVR comes out I'll be going online for the DLC and nothing more.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hope the online is fixed, i want no lag while im destroying folks with carlito


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh this is why I don't go playing online, to much competition with their 100 rated CAWS it just gets tedious and boring.
> 
> When SVR comes out I'll be going online for the DLC and nothing more.


Same. i dont touch online play.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was flicking through the TNA Impact Video Game Achievements earlier and one of them is compete online and beat a real life TNA Wrestler... How the fuck we meant to know if we just beat a member of the TNA roster online fpalm.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Same. i dont touch online play.


damn, i was hoping to beat you, josh

and bk, are you serious? fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I was flicking through the TNA Impact Video Game Achievements earlier and one of them is compete online and beat a real life TNA Wrestler... How the fuck we meant to know if we just beat a member of the TNA roster online fpalm.


You get their gamertag, add them and challenge them to a match, i know that Aj, Joe and a few other were playing against people online


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm serious. And who gives a fuck if you beat AJ Styles at a game he's in... I'd rather go without the points... Thank god I only paid $3 (£1.99) for this game.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i think itd be cool to beat one of the actual people


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can imagine it now &*to his wife*

Wife: What you doing honey?

AJ: I'm just gonna play with myself!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Katie leas on TNA. now all of BP are on TNA


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NMo they aren't... you lie!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

since when is katie in tna?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She isn't she had a tryout match a few weeks ago, she is yet to sign.

However this is what was said about her performance that enraged me considering what crap they shovel out:



> Regarding former WWE Diva Katie Lea Burchill’s tryout match for TNA Wrestling last week, one observer dubbed her performance as “okay” and “nothing spectacular.” Meanwhile, talk amongst others within the company was more positive.
> 
> No word yet on whether she will be offered a contract.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well she is a former wwe superstar so they'll probably sign her


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

josh is right... anyone from wwe generally goes to TNA.. unless they are too good (carlito  )

∈


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I( don't care, If Poison aren't in the show I actually watch I don't care... As great as it would be to see them all together in one company, I can hardly bare to sit through TNA as it is.

Victoria was turned into a giant crybaby, and then into a sexy leather clad biker, making her walk around with a tarantula!

Daffney has become so irrelevant I think she's on her way out soon.

Katie would probably join London Brawling, and that is something I just don't wanna see.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i completely agree.. would be great if all were in wwe


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It would be funny if one day out of nowhere Lay-cool are in the ring talking trash then all of a sudden: I AIN'T THE LADY TO MESS WITH!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WOAH WOAH


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know the JAmie NXT fanclub is known as The Keyes Chain... Does that make Naomi's the Night sticks?... Ah Big Boss Man would be proud.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*giggle* WOAH ITS TIME TO ROCK AND ROLL


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> It would be funny if one day out of nowhere Lay-cool are in the ring talking trash then all of a sudden: I AIN'T THE LADY TO MESS WITH!


Id rather hear this :side: 

HERE SHE COMES AGAIN, LIKE GOOD MEDICINE...

8*D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EVERY STEP SHE TAKES MY BLOOD IS FLOWIN ... HER LEGS GO ON AND ON FOR DAAAAYYSS


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That song fucking sucks! Just like the person walking down to it... Rather ironic Christy Hemme's music was Walk Idiot Walk!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like the song  its catchy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Roll Tide! Watching Alabama beat up on Penn State.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michigan beat Notre Dame, Im happy with that


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Michigan beat Notre Dame, Im happy with that


Glad they did. I don't like Notre Dame.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shimmer


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wants Rated HBk to hurry up and send in his pros poll


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

definitely agree :cuss: and preferably put me first and you second xD


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hopfully i stay another week. probably wont. i was last in the pros pool from week 4 and i didnt get a match on week five.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its all up to rated hbk, hope you stay, lol i thought your rookie was eddie edwards so i put him up high


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> its all up to rated hbk, hope you stay, lol i thought your rookie was eddie edwards so i put him up high


Its cool. i think i put you 3rd to last. but i was going by win/loss records. I think ill stay alot closer to the end with Rob Terry.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Or get eliminated first  But anyways unless u come last in the last poll you're in this thing till Week 10 at least dude. Week 10 will be a double elimination.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Mabye if i stay this week ill get a match in week 7 and have a chance to move up


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

well there will be 6 rookies then so easier to draw matches.. I was getting bored of Triple Threat Matches, you were gonna be in Week 5 Edwards - Red match but I was like what? Again?... But stop complaining not everyone gets a match every week in the real NXT 

And plus it's up to you in your promos to develop your rookie, mould them into what your comfortable with (but still realistic for that person), Burkarl is a rookie himself at sim leagues but his promos as Manson are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. i wasnt complaining. this sim league thing is pretty cool


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh... I thought it would be a flop 

Oh and I got enough wrestlers in FCW on my TEW for another 4 seasons of the sim league :lmao... But I ain't gonna run before i can walk.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You should give me Rated HBKs vote :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao I'll wait.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im bored. you guys should give me some gif ideas


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don;t do gif ideas


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

uh.. layla jumping up and down on smackdown :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

layla :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My little english muffin :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off to bed night folks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

stratus, the kick in your sig looks super ninja


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Morrison learned from the best.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually in sig limits


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh™ said:


>


....Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

sent in his pros poll?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao at that Melina botch


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She does it better than Christian :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banplz:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Candy-Wrapper was a dominating finisher 


Should know that i just found a pic of the real life Peter Griffin

http://twitpic.com/2esvjc


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

new avatar!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Love the new avatar. Evangeline FTW. But, you shoulda used this one...










And, I'm really late, but I just had to throw in my top 10 wrestling women...

1. Natalya
2. Beth Phoenix
3. Daffney
4. Melissa
5. Victoria
6. Molly Holly
7. Katie Lea
8. Lita
9. Melina
10. Jazz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> Love the new avatar. Evangeline FTW. But, you shoulda used this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shot SAW gonna use that for the next avatar, I love her eyes. 

Sup NaS!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just watching wrestling on classics on demand.


Just seen Botchamania 149 LOL.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol 149!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

"Fame-Asser. Kind of."
"More Asser than Fame."

lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the latest banner I made in my sig.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

(Y)!!!!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know Dolph Ziggler is perfection.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DOLPH


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Your Either Nexus, Or Your Against Us


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What a climb.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BEWBS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pecs. :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

drunken monkey


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who???


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

These are weird posts to wake up to :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess they are Josh :lmao... Yet you wake up and come on here ... don't worry I do the same haaha


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its cause my laptop is always at the bottom of my bed


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know I just added him to my buddy list


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I been awake all night.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wade Barrett


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I got about 2 hours... Was busy writing my show 

How's you today anyways Josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im pretty good. gotta go get some school supplies today. you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Gonna try and type up some of my matches for Smacked Down... And probably cook lunch down at my grandparents house.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao... I give it a6/10... because its not Keyboard Cat


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keyboard Cat FTW


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why yes BK we do wish Rated whould hurry up and do his poll.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

He didnt? ugh. he was on last night right after you got off


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably... I had to tell G0dm4n that he got replaced after not being active during the week. What? Did he think it wa sonly being posted in on a Saturday?

Plus he missed 5 weeks of shows, 2 challenges and now 2 pro polls.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah i saw that. im glad you switched. we would still be on week 2 if we waited for him


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't think he realises a game week is different to a real life week. Not like I'm gonna have people wait 15 weeks to get to the end of NXT1 :lmao.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Medo said:


> :side:


:ns








































































 ok spam


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Medo said:


> :side:



that has less meaning than lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know yesterday was burn a Quran/Koran day?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh has gotten rid of the Nxt 2 Winner :gun:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im gonna put it back up when the season starts. an im waiting for one with just rob terry in it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

599 more post's and I'll have 10,000 post.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well you better get out of here cause these posts dont count


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

good point Joshi


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i have to do camp today.. ugh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That sounds lame.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it is.. have to teach a bunch of niners how to swim and meet friends  it sucks fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow sounds really bad. why would anyone want to go outside.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

SOunds hella lame.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for putting me as #1 in your sig Nas!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what the hell is a niner?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

as in someone in grade 9...

im #4 <3


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh ok lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should look at the summerslam dvd cover fpalm

lol at the balding guy in the front row XD


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im #7  But im higher than BK


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Best dvd cover evah. lol

Ah some one closed that thread.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Like I give a crap about being on a list...

As for the Summerslam cover, not liek I'm gonna buy it for the dam cover... I wouldn't buy the dvd anyway seeing as I watched it live.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I need to go to the market and buy some nom nom's.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Im #7  But im higher than BK


IN YA FACEEEE


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

marking for someone who will be a world/wwe champion > being higher on a posters favorite list


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh its ok Dan, Ill just rig the vote so he gets eliminated this week on NXT


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well... :flip:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BK you dont have rig me to the spot im at :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Funny your 6th right now... meaning you're not last


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet. hopefully HBK votes me high or i dont somehow randomly fall to last :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh well after this elimination, your luck will probably have gone, being honest I see King and Manson eliminated in Week 10.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no clue of what you guys are talking about.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the NXT sim league.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um ok and what's a sim league?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well they're in the Wrestling Games section. Rules vary from each. All matches are simmed.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

who do see being eliminated this week


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well you're two points ahead of Eddie Edwards, so depending on the last poll... It could go either way.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ah. btw. how do you sim the matches?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I use TEW (all rookies on opener setting) and Pros (all at Midcard), so I use that then I a couple of other wrestling simulators... Best of 5 will be the winner, keeps it fair


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes my new sig :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't like the Human Torch.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i was gonna make a pyro gif but the only goos ones i could make were over sig limits.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Use a different site then


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you can put that in your sig since it has zero bytes :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Good ol WWF days


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Sig :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Chris the Bambikiller's finisher ... AKA the Bambi Death Shot!

 GIFSoup


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


>


you can change it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Gangrel Simpson


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if the gif I had with The Rock & Austin would fit?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

probably not with that pic. just put it up by itself


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

As long as its less than 700,000 bytes with the sig itll be fine/

the gif needs to be less than 650,00 bytes as your banner is 49,000


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah ok, thanks. I'll just put the gif by itself, whenever I get tired looking at this pic


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Candice.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has 1/2 of "Head-Cheese" in a gif :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I use to mark for Blackman.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has awesome women in his sig (Naomi, Matthews and Melissa)*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT DOES EVERYBODY WANT?????????

8*D

WHAT DOES EVERBODY NEED????????

HEAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Head was more over than most current stars are currently lol.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup

Sorry I got bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Raven, one of the best of all time *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BK should make one of the Greatest Womens Champion, Candice


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup

 GIFSoup

 GIFSoup

 GIFSoup


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Helllloooo


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hi Miley


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Any chance you have Katy Perrys Teenage Dream album you could upload me? Or a link to it. I found a link on here but its MU and it says ive exceeded my downloaded limit on there, although ive downloaded nothing.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can try and find you a site with it on 

EDIT - expect a PM.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

How are you anyway?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm good thank you, just a bit tired today. Yourself?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Good thanks, start College tommorow 
You been up to much?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just been typing up some of my BTB the last few days.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool, im thinking about starting a new BTB, only thing is i'll be at college alot so gonna be hard to make time for it :/


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

true true, I spent a month with no way of writing it, only got Word back yesterday, so all good


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG! BK has replaced the Beautiful PoisoN!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hmm, what to do.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No plans for whatever time it is there?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Nope :/ Its 9:40 PM nothing to do. Just downloading music.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ah you're in U.K to?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah. Just a shame Mileys Bed aint in the UK :/


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

but I sure am in a Beautiful nightmare here in dark Birmingham :lmao.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ah never knew you were in the UK. Im in good old Leeds


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm in the UK ... Leeds cool!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

how youd get such a long gif with no bytes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Made his gif.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

it's 636,969 bytes because it'sin Black and White


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

when i look at the image info it says 0. weird


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When I saved it and went to properties its 636,969 bytes so it's still within limits 
the color ones I made were like 2mb each :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

damn. i hope someone can resize my pyro gif. its preyy cool


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it's 400,000 over, so it needs it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. i tried taking a second off but it looked crappy


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah guessing it would do... Medo just gave me 20,000,000,000,000 credits for no reason :lmao. If you're reading this MEdo. Thank you


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Gah I;m still waiting on Rated HBK... god dammit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*No proplem BK*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah bk thats getting annoying. mabye you should do his vote


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How you doing today Medo?... 


Josh I would do his vote but I would be swaying it seeing as I know everyones results so far. I'll give him another 2 hours, if nothing I'll PM him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am good BK just tired and searching the forum 

btw i send you the point for a reson, see i saw you saying that you will give credits to anyone who will try someone request so i though that was nice from you so i did send the points for that *


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I remember when 40 million credits was a lot. I used to get PM's from people wondering where I got them all from. lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would like 50 trillon points :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Medo said:


> *I am good BK just tired and searching the forum
> 
> btw i send you the point for a reson, see i saw you saying that you will give credits to anyone who will try someone request so i though that was nice from you so i did send the points for that *


hehhehe well I always like to help those who don't have many credits, because someone did that for me once when I first became a subscribed member. 

I'm wondering what time I should go to bed its nearly 11pm, mind you I don't have work at the moment so all good... Probably stay up till like 4 again, and wake up to writing more of my BTB


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


*Edit- that's cool BK*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello everyone


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello again Miley... And Medo I love your Layla banner. 

EDIT - do you think the woman with Layla in this pic would make a good diva?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Ive been playing FIFA with my brother, I was Sunderland he was Newcastle, he beat me 3-2 :/


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Miley

Who's that BK ? 

And thanks *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess it's not the skill of the characters but the tactics of the player?

Her name is Kelly Couture she's been on the indies for a while, gonna put her as a rookie in my NXT Season 3. I just wanted to know what people thought 






she's the second one to come out.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> I guess it's not the skill of the characters but the tactics of the player?
> 
> Her name is Kelly Couture she's been on the indies for a while, gonna put her as a rookie in my NXT Season 3. I just wanted to know what people thought


Yeah, you could say that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I guess it's not the skill of the characters but the tactics of the player?
> 
> Her name is Kelly Couture she's been on the indies for a while, gonna put her as a rookie in my NXT Season 3. I just wanted to know what people thought
> 
> ...


*She looks good from that video, i can say that.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I tend to discover women wrestlers that hardly anyone has heard of :lmao.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Miley Cyrus


I downloaded Selena Gomez' new album earlier 
Not listened to it yet though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I guess that WWE should hire you BK :side:






*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I couldn't do a worse job... I'd give FCW a shuffle that is for sure. Mind you I don't think I'd be very popular... Less cleavage and more wrestling!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you Medo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea in that case you won't get long in the E cus they prefer big cleavage more than wrestling ability.


NP fabo.*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I swear a minute ago I had more credits than Purple Kisses, im guessing Medo's being very generous?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes he is.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> Thank you Medo.


Now you have enough to pay me for the avatar.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure diddly is... What you expect from a guy with 2 quadrillion


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know im listening to Katy Perry


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Did the thing work that I sent you?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Did the thing work that I sent you?


Yep, thanks alot.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's no worries. That site is pretty much great for anything you can think of


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*If anyone wants some just ask.*


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Medo said:


> *If anyone wants some just ask.*


Me Please :$


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

wow are you feeling ok Medo :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Done Miley.









That's ok BK *


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Medo 
I'd rep you, but says I need to spread first.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Send me some Miley |


You know there is nothing better at midnight on a Sunday night than writing a KAne promo on how he's gonna destroy someone :lmao.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Medo said:


> *If anyone wants some just ask.*


I do. :$

I'll make you a gif when Layla becomes unified champion in 1 week.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*God i hate him when he starts laughing.....


On the way ADR....*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When who starts laughing? Kane?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I would Bambi, says I need to spread before I give you some aswell.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Credits are awesome


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Medo said:


> *God i hate him when he starts laughing.....
> 
> 
> On the way ADR....*


Thanks Medo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> When who starts laughing? Kane?


*Yea that fuckhead.

NP ADR and Miley 


SAW ?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kanes laugh is awesome.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't mind his laugh in small doses, but he's been really overdoing it lately.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Medo said:


> *SAW ?*


Are you asking if I'd like credits? Cause I would...


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Kanes laugh is epic.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

MileyFan said:


> Kanes laugh is epic.


lol isn't it?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea he is laughing too much, anyway i never have been a fan of him so i just don't like him lol!


Edit- ^ you should be banned for stuff like that.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

kane's laugh is great, but recently it has been very over done to the point of coming across like Dr. Evil... When it's done for like 2 seconds it's great, but to me that ending of Smackdown where it was just him laughing went on to long.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Kaitlyn is Hot *


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Yea he is laughing too much, anyway i never have been a fan of him so i just don't like him lol!
> 
> 
> Edit- ^ you should be banned for stuff like that.*


 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I'm starting to get Beautiful Poison withdrawal


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I love Kane, ADR, think you can get me a avatar gif from that video above of him laughing?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I think I'm starting to get Beautiful Poison withdrawal


So am I


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> I love Kane, ADR, think you can get me a avatar gif from that video above of him laughing?


Every time I see "ADR" in a post I'm like why is may name being menti.... oh wait. It's Alberto Del Rio. lol 

But yeah, I'll whip up something later tonight.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Every time I see "ADR" in a post I'm like why is may name being menti.... oh wait. It's Alberto Del Rio. lol
> 
> But yeah, I'll whip up something later tonight.


Cheers, would you PM me it when you do it? Gonna get going soon.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope you have good night Miley, and good luck at college tomorrow


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Damn, thanks Medo! My point number just got multiplied by 10! 

EDIT: The return of BP!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Hope you have good night Miley, and good luck at college tomorrow


Not going just yet, give it about another hour yet (which is soon for me) lol. But thanks anyway


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MileyFan said:


> Cheers, would you PM me it when you do it? Gonna get going soon.


I'll PM you when I'm done making it a little later.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup

 GIFSoup


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Tinchy Stryder


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LAYLA.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sweet* :shocked::yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thought you might like it :lmao.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know Ke$ha is hot.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not keen on someone who wakes up in a morning feeling like P Diddy!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

However I am keen on someone whos love is their drug.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Katie Lea makes my heart melt.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Join the club.

Wow in November all Beautiful poison will be over 30! Well Katie will be 30 on November 10th 

Daffney: 35
Victoria: 39


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Miley Cyrus makes my heart melt. 

EDIT - Hey Extreme Angel


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You can keep her I like my ladies less innocent and more like they could whip me and chain me up for days and I wouldn't mind 

Victoria can give me a Widow's Peak at her Spider's Web as Katie sends me into a Beautiful Nightmare, full of Zombie Hot ladies.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Selena Gomez makes me happy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Join the club.
> 
> Wow in November all Beautiful poison will be over 30! Well Katie will be 30 on November 10th
> 
> ...


*Yeah, and they are all ageing like fine wine, aboslutley beautiful!*



MileyFan said:


> Miley Cyrus makes my heart melt.
> 
> EDIT - Hey Extreme Angel


*Whats going on brother?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I marked out when Victoria sent me a reply on Twitter of a gif I'd made with her old titantron, wa sonly one word not that it mattered. It was off the Vicious Vixen 

EDIT - I agree James, everyone was saying how past it Vicky was until she did the photoshoot in the leather


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Whats going on brother?*


Nothing much really, you?


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Doesnt like pretty divas

EDIT: Thats to Bamblkiller >__>


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NSB do I know you? This is the last time I acknowledge you, anyways I like who I like. If you don't like it, I couldn't give a fuck!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Just added you on MSN Bambi.

EDIT - I must say I dont really like Victoria, but she looks hot in that picture you posted


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome ness.. What is yours so I can add you back... My MSN is being a right idiot


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> NSB do I know you? This is the last time I acknowledge you, anyways I like who I like. If you don't like it, I couldn't give a fuck!


Yes and no, ok.......


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Awesome ness.. What is yours so I can add you back... My MSN is being a right idiot


[email protected]


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I still never got any replies from any famous peeps lol.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm always chatting to Daniel Skyler... FCW ref


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I once got a reply from Miley Cyrus on Facebook, though I bet it was a fake account


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Facebook's always been a bit dodgy for fakes.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thats why i only add people i know


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Im wanting for CM Punk to get to a million followers before he starts tweeting. Until then i live by this saying: "Twitter is for dorks"-CM Punk


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

twitter is wack. It dosent matter to me what people are doing. twitter just makes it easier for stalkers.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yet you didn't add me Josh 

EDIT- I only go on Twitter to see if I've had any messages and chat to people I don't talk to on anyother site... Put I agree with the stalkerville thing... Raven puts it best:

"I couldn't give a fuck what you're eating... Come up with something creative, or fuck off!"

:lmao.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> yet you didn't add me Josh


cause you cant use bambikiller as a facebook name


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Actually I have 




Spoiler: my Facebook name



Anthony Bambikiller John and it works


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Twitter is indeed shit.

"I'm gonna' go take a shit, then probably have a shower".

Okay? Who cares?

Pointless exercise.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^this...........











alright im gonna go take a shit then maybe take a shower:lmao


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Night everyone


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Night Miley, I'm off to.. So I'll catch you all soon. (ps- still waiting for Rated HBK :lmao)


Night,

BK


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

stupid R.HBK


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> stupid R.HBK


Who's that?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rated HBK i think.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. we have a sim league style nxt and hes the last person who needs to submit his pros poll


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Candice.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I have nothing to say so ill just do this

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lady Gaga has won 4 awards tonight 

Anyone else watching the VMAs?*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i am. i hate lady gaga


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep im watching.

Someone needs to make Justin Bieber disappear, im tired of hearing about him


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah really, hes a wuss! I am a proud monster and happy for Gaga.


btw, the song Taylor sang.. was that supposed to be the one Kanye was talking about (The one he wrote for her)*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

idk. i couldnt understand her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm watching the Redskins/Cowboys game.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

The only reason I'd watch the VMAs, which I'm not, is Paramore. But, their 3 minutes of TV time, if that, aren't worth all the other shit.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

is awesome at making gifs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

True.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm watching the Redskins/Cowboys game.


Same here. 

I'm glad that the Saints are 1-0


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Me 2.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*As are my Steelers *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dixon is a good QB.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *As are my Steelers *


I cant wait til Cleveland beats them...twice


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is joking.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*A*lberto
*D*el
*R*io

Sup Jason?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I am now declaring myself the possessor of the forums best avatar. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Change it to Sheamus and you got it :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why? I've got one of somebody with talent, I don't need to endorse that fool.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> *A*lberto
> *D*el
> *R*io
> 
> Sup Jason?


Sup Mike.

Meh, I just watched Dallas lose so I'm pretty shitty atm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't happy that Dallas lost.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Doesn't watch the NFL so he doesn't have to endure sports team losses, but does have to endure the poor treatment that certain WWE wrestlers get.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sup Mike.
> 
> Meh, I just watched Dallas lose so I'm pretty shitty atm.


Both my teams lost so i know how you feel


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The fuck Gord, do we clash on *everything*? Haha, I'm a born and raised Redskins fan. I usually don't care about American football because they haven't been good in forever, but they made a place in my heart happy tonight.

Oh, and I'd think about calling your avy the best on the forum if it didn't have that crappy belt on it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Doesn't care for the design of the current WWE Championship.



Stratus said:


> Both my teams lost so i know how you feel


The Raiders also got embarrassed so seeing the Cowboys lose made my day worse.

You like Cleveland and who else?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dallas


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Did you also say you like San Diego? 

That might be Scamp who said it, I can't remember.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

yea i think that was Scamp


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Teams I like are the Saints & Packers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8835553 said:


> The fuck Gord, do we clash on *everything*?


Probably, but what are you referring to specifically?



> Oh, and I'd think about calling your avy the best on the forum if it didn't have that crappy belt on it.


Blame the WWE booking team for that. If the WHC was on Raw or Barrett was on SmackDown!, whoever photoshopped this would've made him with the good belt. I don't like the piece of shit either (hey, there's one thing we have in common ~_~) but it's what we're stuck with, unfortunately.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello wrestling forums.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

If we're talking about best avatar here, that'd be mine.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I don't know what his avatar is from.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Teams I like are the Saints & Packers.


Same as Purple Kisses.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It's Betty Draper (From Mad Men)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I guess mad men is a movie or tv show.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Must be thinking about Alex Riley's performance on the NXT Season 2 finale, hence the lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know that I don't know what his avatar is from.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as Purple Kisses.


Really? that's Awesome.

Edit: Yeah Mad Men is a TV Show.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

An incredibly great one at that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> ^^Must be thinking about Alex Riley's performance on the NXT Season 2 finale, hence the lol.




No, I'm lol'ing at how your idea of cool is a housewife on a 1960's period piece.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um ok.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching The Boondock Saints II.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

should know I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a movie starring, Sean Flanery. It's about two brothers who was framed for the murder of a priest. so they have to come out from hiding in Ireland, to fight for Justice in Boston, pretty good movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm watching Jackass. It's about a group of morons who think of creative ways to hurt themselves. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that i'm working on a alex riley banner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds cool.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

are you going to watch jackass 3D


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I hate all of the movies coming out in 3D, but yeah I will go watch it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh hell yeah. I'm gonna try for opening day and then I'm gonna buy it like I have with all the other stuff I've found.

I gotta agree though that 3d sucks. A lot of movies also have a 2d option so I hope they have one, although I doubt they'd have a movie called Jackass 3d in 2d. ~_~


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Probably, but what are you referring to specifically?


Uhh, nothing. Another mental blunder by yours truly. I seem to be having a lot of these lately. I forgot that this is the "Above You" thread (smart, right?) and thought you were referring to yourself as being upset that the Cowboys lost. Which I thought was weird, since you're Canadian, but whatever.

The "do we clash on everything" was more of a joking exaggeration set for the tone of the context. Gosh, I feel smart. :lmao

Anyway, Barrett with a World Title looks good. And on the note of a new avy, my stuff needs to be changed. It's far outdated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8835726 said:


> Uhh, nothing. Another mental blunder by yours truly. I seem to be having a lot of these lately. I forgot that this is the "Above You" thread (smart, right?) and thought you were referring to yourself as being upset that the Cowboys lost. Which I thought was weird, since you're Canadian, but whatever.
> 
> The "do we clash on everything" was more of a joking exaggeration set for the tone of the context. Gosh, I feel smart. :lmao
> 
> Anyway, Barrett with a World Title looks good. And on the note of a new avy, my stuff needs to be changed. It's far outdated.


Yeah, I knew what you meant by the clash comment, I just didn't know what I had said that caused you to say it, lol. Having a mix up like that is funny, but for future reference, my interest in sports is non existent, so you can always know I'm talking about it in reference to somebody else. 

Hey, at least you can keep an avatar for a while. I'm not content unless I'm changing it all the time. I feel the need to promote something else every day or every other day. :no:


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm too lazy/busy to change it all the time. But I used to keep on top of it at least once a month. Lord knows how long it's been since I last changed it. Once I think of something...


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> No, I'm lol'ing at how your idea of cool is a housewife on a 1960's period piece.


Speaking of avatars, I think mine's the best :side:

I need a huge banner of her when I get my membership 



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I hate all of the movies coming out in 3D, but yeah I will go watch it.


Two 3D movies I've seen were worth the money, Piranha 3D and Avatar!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I'm too lazy/busy to change it all the time. But I used to keep on top of it at least once a month. Lord knows how long it's been since I last changed it. Once I think of something...


I feel morbid for doing this, but you could try this


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Hmm. As good of a picture as it is, I try to do things that are relevant.

There, now we both feel morbid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Hmm. As good of a picture as it is, I try to do things that are relevant.
> 
> There, now we both feel morbid.


Alright then, is this better?










You can use it until Sunday.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I was actually thinking about making fun of Joe Hennig, but that's too much text for the size dimensions.

Meh, I'll sleep on it. Work at 8. ~_~


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I was actually thinking about making fun of Joe Hennig, but that's too much text for the size dimensions.
> 
> Meh, I'll sleep on it. Work at 8. ~_~


I thought you liked him. 

Have you seen that sig a few people have been using?










:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

This isn't a swimming pool....no matter how much you want it to be


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm guessing you didn't see nxt season 2.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That promo was just fpalm!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

At lest I could understand him even if her wasn't making any sense I like alberto and wade barrett but I can't understand them when they talk.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah obviously can't understand real english when it comes to Wade


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

something about tea and crumpets and having bad teeth.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh what a stereotype, I love it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> At lest I could understand him even if her wasn't making any sense I like alberto and wade barrett but I can't understand them when they talk.


Alberto and Wade are perfectly understandable.  At least Alberto is when he's live. I didn't catch a couple of words he said during the pre-taped vignettes, but he's been perfectly clear live.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sterotypes rule lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

pyro how aboot that hockey and them mooses eh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're asking the wrong person, I'd outlaw that piece of shit game if I could and I hate animals.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I sense a lot of anger in you maybe you should see a psychiatrist.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Off shopping, bye.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um??????????


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

doo doo bee doo


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hey Hey Hey...... It's Fat A-Train!*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I thought you liked him.


I do because I admire the way that he obviously worked his ass off and showed major potential... but remember that old thing I always say about giving people the credit they deserve (or not)? Yeah, lol. I'm not going to cover up that man's flaws. Not a chance in hell. :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Evo.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im learning to make websites


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What kind of websites :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

good question


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I searched my name on google and found a site I made in 2002. LOL

http://www.wwfwrestling.20fr.com/index.html


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha mine got closed down years ago

my fav's

my 10 ten fav diva's

1. Stephanie Mcmahon(fav)
2. Stacey Kibler
3. Trish Stratus
4. Torrie wilson
5. Lita
6. Debra
7. sara
8. Other Torie
9. Molly
10. Sunny(tammy lynn synch)

fpalm.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I know I read that I was like what the hell I made that lol. what was wrong with me stephanie REALLY.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hey I find it fun when you stumble on something you did years ago


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steph is my fav diva of all time to.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tie between Trish and Candice for me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had Edge and christian on the list of my fav wrestlers. omg lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Everyone knows who i like


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Everyone knows who i like


Velvet sky and Angelina Love?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Such blasphemy isn't tolerated in the house of Poison


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

K2 is who he marks for :side:

j/k


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know Maryse > your favorite women's wrestler.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Should know Beth > your favorite women's wrestler.


You are so correct.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Maryse is a worthless piece of trash that shouldn't ever lace her boots in a WWE ring!... Or any ring for that matter.

She couldn't even improve when Natalya and Victoria mentored her on Smackdown, so she never will!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Well, I disagree with that, because she plays the heel role quite well, but yeah, Beth Phoenix is way better than her in every aspect.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

InYourFace said:


> > You should know Beth > Your favourite women's wrestler
> 
> 
> You are so correct.


I have to agree.

Unless we are talking about retired ones.

Anyways, this thread sure has changed. I recall when 'The Kliq' ran it and I was new and constantly posted in this thread trying to get their attention. I never ended up a 'member' (which was probably for the better), but they definitely shot up my reputation.

And yes, newer folks, reputation use to mean something; having full bars use to be an accomplishment. 

Hell, I think Headliner and Diesel were the only ones that had full bars and surpassed the number scenario; now a slew full of people are past 32k (I think that's it).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I remember the Kliq the good old days.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Maryse is beyond sexy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I remember the Kliq, as i was part of it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never been into kliq's and groups... Rather be a group of 1.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The king of the smiley faces.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ahh, The Kliq. Now those really were the old days.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

InYourFace said:


> Maryse is beyond sexy.


:agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly is sexier than Maryse tbh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I want some of what ever stratus is smoking.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Kelly is sexier than Maryse tbh


Trish is but not Kelly.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Kelly is sexier than Maryse tbh


I kind of agree in a way.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

whats up guys?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> whats up guys?


Not much just playing PS3. You?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

cleaning my room. ive been saying i need to for the last two weeks.lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You see that's why I love living on my own, I have to clean it or live in squaler (sp.)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i like the multi color text in your sig


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I'd add more colors but it's always been black and green


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Broken...Broken


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is Correct...Correct

It looked better with just "THE BEAUTIFUL POISON"


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They ain't the ladies to mess with,

OOOOOHHH

Go go go go ahuh go go go go ahuh...

I'm gonna find you I'm gonna hurt you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Da fuck.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Victoria ain't the shemale to mess with.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good one NasJayz


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh couldn't give a fuck what any of you think ... I don't like blondes... no big deal.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just downloaded ps cs4 so i thought id make a banner


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

no more gifs then? I was gonna download it the other day but got bored waiting.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i didnt have to download it. my friend put it on my flash drive from his. and ill still make gifs. im still trying to make a good pyro sig in limits.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey 

Should Know that I'm watching The Kings of Queens.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey


I love that show.

Leah Remin is hot IMO


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I love that show.
> 
> Leah Remin is hot IMO


Fuck yea she is. I never seen that pic of her :yum:
Sucks that she doesn't pose nude


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

anybody else having problems with sigs?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im not. whats the problem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope i can see mine.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey everybody


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> im not. whats the problem


 whenever i put a picture in it, mine are really small.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Idk. look at the very bottom of the home page to see what admins on and pm them

Edit: Seabs is on. so pm him about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I do because I admire the way that he obviously worked his ass off and showed major potential... but remember that old thing I always say about giving people the credit they deserve (or not)? Yeah, lol. I'm not going to cover up that man's flaws. Not a chance in hell. :lmao


Fair enough. His promo on the NXT finale was atrocious, probably the worst improvisation ever, but I could've sworn I saw you in the NXT discussion thread defending him against people and saying it wasn't that bad. :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

What movie is that?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

X-Men 3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks BK. thats the one i was looking for


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just made it for you, but forgive me if it's not within limits.

EDIT - its severely over, I'll edit it down a second or two for you


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My computer is messed up I'm using system restore on it after it's it's fixed I want to make more banners but of who??


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

no worries i wanted a shorter version. i just made it. but thanks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive never seen Xmen 3 which explains why i had no idea what was in that gif


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup

 GIFSoup


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Was that from the origins movie bk?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure is NSB, the first one is from his teaser interview


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Gambit and Deadpool are awesome =D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> My computer is messed up I'm using system restore on it after it's it's fixed I want to make more banners but of who??


Rob Terry


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. bk i was trying to make a gif from that same gabit teaser the other day.lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I felt like going old school:

 GIFSoup


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thats cool. i prefer the origins gambit. i wish he wouldve gotten more time in the movie


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

origins Gambit no no no... I like the proper original GAmbit... the movie one was an imposter!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. i really like the real life version. i loved when he threw the cards a wolverine


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

God dam fucking Sky Sports... i wanted to watch NXT and the tennis has over ran! Fucking hate these channels!

The real life one wasn't cajun enough for my liking... But he made the film for me though... Originally he was meant to be in X-Men 3 in a cell in the lorry with Multiple Man and Juggernaut, but got taken out as they felt he deserved a bigger spot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

May have seen the thread that was just made about Jack Swagger being "The best wrestler of all time" :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao.

4 more weeks and I can use my halloween beautiful Poison gif


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That also means SVR11 will be coming out soon  Im tired of waiting


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah out in 42 days for you guys. 45 for us UK.

EDIT - Cool JOsh


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

October the month that means Halloween and my birthday.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> 4 more weeks and I can use my halloween beautiful Poison gif


Halloween seems like it's every day for those three.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes but once a year I shall have a gif of Daffney as a pirate, Katie Lea as a vampire and of course Victoria as a giant banana :lmao.

I also have banners for XMas, Valentine's Day and BK's Special Birthday Treat


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That banana was hilarious. I wonder if she picked that costume out or the WWE did.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so tired all read I most liky will just record raw and go to sleep early.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I found a screenshot of my rep page from back in 2006. It would be cool to go back and read all the comments I ever got.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think i have a screenshot of my rep from a long time ago as well.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Here it is.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

No red rep messages for me to chuckle at.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I left the best comment on there.








:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wonder who that Xtreme_Stratus guy is? :hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stojy said:


> No red rep messages for me to chuckle at.


I've only been red repped like 5-6 times.



NasJayz said:


> I left the best comment on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some things never change.




Stratus said:


> I wonder who that Xtreme_Stratus guy is? :hmm:


:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just pre-ordered SVR11


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

did any one notice that the raw, smackdown ppv threads arent really discussion thread. it just seems like a tornado of live blogs on what they think about the show


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm off to bed good night folks.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread gets dull when bks not on


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

MAKE GIFS AT GIFSOUP.COM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

makes banners.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Has classic Victoria in her sig/avy. Awesomeness.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Likes Anime.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I wonder who that Xtreme_Stratus guy is? :hmm:


He probably hates Tara 



Stratus said:


> Should know that i just pre-ordered SVR11


I normally would too since I haven't ordered SVR since 08, but my 360 is down with RROD :no:

You can PM me a review to let me know what I'm missing out on!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Probably isn't buying Halo Reach then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Should know i saw a Video of a guy lip syncing Teenage Dream and it creeped the fuck out of me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup

Good morning folks of the Above you Thread... And hope you have a good day.

BK


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Should know i have brought Halo Reach.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

-SAW- said:


> Has classic Victoria in *her* sig/avy. Awesomeness.


Im a guy


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Shattered. 


8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i think after Morrison's performance against Sheamus last night, We might finally see a positive Morrison comment from Pyro :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

na you keep wishing on that one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*JoMo was awesome last night,I dont care what anyone says. He should be the champ, not Shameless.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Will someday find out that Sheamus is awesome, Fella


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hes alright.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*He is better than Swagger but still thats not saying much.

I would choose the underrated Zack Ryder over those two overrated wrestlers.*


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Im a guy


lol I don't know why I typed "her". Sorry


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If WWE ever brought back Raven's flock. Zack Ryder would be the equvilant of Sick Boy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Quote the Raven, Nevermore :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey guys


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Knows T&A is on on tonight.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey danny, in your face, Josh, Mikey, James & anybody else on


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Have it your way only at BK :hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Knows Morrison/Sheamus was great last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It was good.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It kinda made me into a Morrison fan again, cause he has just gotten real bland up until last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I was actually hoping Morrison would win just so he could be in the title match


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh i knew jericho would come out & cost him the match, i hope jericho isnt leaving, anyone know of his status?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont think he's leaving for good but just taking time off to tour with Fozzy


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man fuck Fozzy, Jericho is like The Rock now, but he still wants to wrestle.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just found out that Daffney vs Sara Del Ray is happening at an event like 20 minutes away from where i live on Oct 10. Im not fucking missing that


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Met Daffney before, seeing Death Ray would be awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Theres also gonna be Stevie Richards and a bunch of guys ive never heard of but seeing Daff vs Del Rey is totally worth the trip.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lufisto is the ultimate female to see live.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know I just finished my Katie Lea backstage segment  <Me likes it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats up?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has cool new name art


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Why is the pic in your sig so small, Josh?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

what the hell. how is that in my sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i dont see a small picture in your sig


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thats weirs. the link for my username banner keeps changing to that poster


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have on idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This is suppose to be my username banner


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats what i was seeing before


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thats weird. im gonna try saving it again


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

FELLA


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thats trippy.lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that RAW was pretty damn good last night. It kinda had an Attitude Era feel to it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> FELLA


Haha awesome


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Their sig is over limits


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Is that from X-Men 3? I still need to see that movie.



Stratus said:


> Haha awesome


I like this one better. I love the crazed look in his eyes.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats badass.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> *^^ Is that from X-Men 3? I still need to see that movie.*
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one better. I love the crazed look in his eyes.


Nah it's from X-Men 2


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> Thats badass.


Just repped you coz your sig is amazing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks MileyFan.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

No problem 
Whats everyone up to anyway?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Watching Man v. Food.

U?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> FELLA


That's pretty amazing :lmao




Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that RAW was pretty damn good last night. It kinda had an Attitude Era feel to it


Regal and Goldust bit was pure gold (no pun intended ), but RAW was definitely good yesterday!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

MileyFan said:


> No problem
> Whats everyone up to anyway?


Trying to find a replacement for Ryan Grant on my fantasy football team :sad: he's gone for the year now!

U?


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Im just browsing the forums real, nothing much to do :/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

MileyFan said:


> Im just browsing the forums real, nothing much to do :/


Yeah pretty much the same 

Watching some Scott Steiner promos now :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steiner is GOD.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EarU--5cYOE&feature=related

:lmao

Yes Stratus, Big Poppa Pump is your hook-up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I laughed so hard during that promo he did about being in a Triple threat with Angle and Joe. He started talking about fractions and stuff, Tenay was like "Thats the damnest interview ive ever heard" :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching That '70s Show.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I laughed so hard during that promo he did about being in a Triple threat with Angle and Joe. He started talking about fractions and stuff, Tenay was like "Thats the damnest interview ive ever heard" :lmao


:lmao I put a link in my last post here, so enjoy!

I also enjoyed his Samoa Joe statements "He's a fat, out of shape, half breed Samoan" :lmao

Steiner is indeed a wrestling GOD (sorry JBL)!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I love that show Nirvana3:16.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> I love that show Nirvana3:16.


Awesome! 

My favorite Seasons are 1-4. I started not liking the show when Eric & Kelso left.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Might remember "That 80's Show" :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jackie & Hyde were awesome together.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Might remember "That 80's Show" :side:


lol yeah I do. It sucked big time.



Purple Kisses said:


> Jackie & Hyde were awesome together.


Yeah they were.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sig is amazing :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I deleted this because it was a fake Taylor Swift twitter account. fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When it comes to celebs on twitter, No Blue "Verified" tag = Poser


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jon Power is possesing Michael Cole!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

lol. That Gong he's using is getting annoying quick


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone gonna watch the new Botchtacular episode of NXT season 3 tonight?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope watching The Office & Training Day instead


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im watching it right now


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im in love with Maxine.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Im in love with Maxine.


Who's that?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Im in love with Maxine.


Kaitlyn for me, she immediately reminded me of Ashley Massaro and Velvet Sky :yum:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Kaitlyn for me, she immediately reminded me of *Ashley Massaro* and Velvet Sky :yum:


:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows how hot Ashley was and misses her as much as i do.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wish I had what ever stratus is smoking.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

weed? Coke? heroine? Ecstasy? all I know is you have to be on one of those.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Who's that?


Shes only the hottest chick on NXT.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Shes only the hottest chick on NXT.


Im pretty sure thats Kaitlyn


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow just seen the latest episode of nxt season and wow was it bad.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What it do people?*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi.  Just making a pizza you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I gotta go to class soon, it sucks lol. I my job training next week though which is cool but now I will be working and at college so my days will be busier now.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Damn that sucks I'm so happy I'm done with school.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I left education 4 years ago. Man I feel old now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I left education 4 years ago. Man I feel old now.


for me it has been 9 years.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats creepy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not as creepy as Melina aka the dog face gremlin aka the botch queen.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> Not as creepy as Melina aka the dog face gremlin aka the botch queen.


This coming from a Gail Kim fan?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> This coming from a Gail Kim fan?


No I can't stand Fail Kim.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you like trish in that pic since she has black hair


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope 

The only 2 that caught my eye were Victoria obviously and Candice as Catwoman, man she looked hot in that!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I taught I use one of my old banners I made.



I know it sucks but I like it. :$


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

its old school NAs, so there fore i like it


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks 


If I only knew how to make gifs or to resize them.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Alyssa Milano? :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

if u go into the other gif request one, give them that as a an example of what you want  And I'll give them some credits on your behalf


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Alyssa Milano? :yum:


Yeah one of my old banners I made. 





Thanks  I put that gif in that thread asking to be resized.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If I ever need any gifs done now I just PM Saw.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG when I saw the title of the thread I taught maybe it was made by stratus. but look at this LOL

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/520049-kelly-kelly-can-save-women-div.html#post8844655


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

jezuz fucking christ


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Yeah one of my old banners I made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty damn good banner


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks I have lot's of banners I made saved om my computer I will be using later.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome. 

Yeah that thread was funny.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

on classics on demand next month there going to have a month dedicated to the rock. it's gonna be called Rocktober.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


>


I uploaded that pic on twitter, Candice and Mickie both looked at it :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i finally found a poster in the WWE Section that actually has some sense and made a great thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/520049-kelly-kelly-can-save-women-div.html

:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> on classics on demand next month there going to have a month dedicated to the rock. it's gonna be called Rocktober.


Dude that's Awesome!

How is classics on Demand? Does it show full episodes of RAW?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wolfpack in the hooooouse.......*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Just sent him a PM.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey EA ADR & Medo


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Dude that's Awesome!
> 
> How is classics on Demand? Does it show full episodes of RAW?


it's great they show full episodes of raw and of wcw nitro. theres 4 sections the big ones which is ppv's. tv shows raw, nitro, ecw ad other old feds like wccw. shorties which are single matches and legends which are the old stuff like the naw wwwf and hall of famers. 




well I am out of here see you candy ass jabronis later.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> it's great they show full episodes of raw and of wcw nitro. theres 4 sections the big ones which is ppv's. tv shows raw, nitro, ecw ad other old feds like wccw. shorties which are single matches and legends which are the old stuff like the naw wwwf and hall of famers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome, I should order it. Do I just call my able company? If so how much is it?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Nirvana !

Sup ?*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Medo. 



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey EA ADR & Medo


Hello.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing much man, just trying to figure out if I should buy the WWE Classics on Demand thing or not. I might since it shows the full old eopisodes of RAW & Nitro & old WWF & WCW PPVs.

What's up with you?

Edit: 

Hey ADR.  What's up?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Nothing much man, just trying to figure out if I should buy the WWE Classics on Demand thing or not. I might since it shows the full old eopisodes of RAW & Nitro & old WWF & WCW PPVs.


I think it's pretty inexpensive. Maybe around $10 a month.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey ADR.  What's up?


No much. My back is hurting for some reason today.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh this sounds good Nirvana 

I am ok but feeling sick today :$

Hey ADR, Sup man ? *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Helloooo


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Medo. 

Not much. My DVD recorder died last night. Good thing I had another one.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

is that Velvet Sky version 2.0 attempting a clothesline?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WF Flock 4 Life... or for however long the forum exists for lol.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

to dam right James. how are you today?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh well it's good to hear that you have another one Jas 


Hey BK *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Medo.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hey Medo old buddy old pal.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey everyone, sup?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Hiplop.



BambiKiller said:


> is that Velvet Sky version 2.0 attempting a clothesline?


That was the move of the night right there from the Women.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't watched the next episode yet!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> hey Medo old buddy old pal.


*Not too old 


How are you ?*





Purple Kisses said:


> Medo.


:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm kinda pissed off to be honest. I'm trying to write my BTB, I know what I wanna write it's just not coming out. grrr I swear this is never gonna get finished.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Just be patient and you will finish it.*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> I think it's pretty inexpensive. Maybe around $10 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a bad price I guess. Do they show full WWF & WCW PPVs aswell?

Sucks about your back man, I know how you feel, mine was hurting last week.




Medo said:


> *Ohh this sounds good Nirvana
> 
> I am ok but feeling sick today :$
> 
> Hey ADR, Sup man ? *


It does sound good 

That sucks that your sick man,


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm kinda pissed off to be honest. I'm trying to write my BTB, I know what I wanna write it's just not coming out. grrr I swear this is never gonna get finished.


i know what you mean. i hate that felling. you know what you wanna say, but can put it into words


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I just wrote this for Kane...

Kane: Sheamus a man, that like myself, have the same craving… A craving for destruction, the total annihilation of a human being, standing triumphant over the souls of the fallen. But unlike Sheamus, I wait… Lurking in the darkness, waiting for the right opportunity to strike. Preying on my victim like a lion to a deer. For you see Sheamus, your impatience shall be your inevitable downfall.For when I strike, it’ll be when I am ready! And you shall be another fallen soul!


And I'm not sure if it's any good tbh.

Thank you for the support though Medo.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I haven't watched the next episode yet!


Ahh, you're in dangerous waters then.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> That's not a bad price I guess. Do they show full WWF & WCW PPVs aswell?


I'm not sure, I don't have it. 8+ hours of wrestling a week is enough for me as it is.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*This is good stuff BK, honestly.*



Nirvana3:16 said:


> It does sound good
> 
> That sucks that your sick man,


*That's ok man *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Medo... I just get really insecure when I gets to writing, because well I've never had to write something thats like 18 pages long before.


First I gotta sort out what order this crap is going in, then I can get to writing it properly I'm just doing parts at the mnute and it isn't working. So gonna go back to my old way of doing it which is with a strict guideline of what goes where, flows better that way.


Can't wait to write the part with Goldust trying to join the S.E.S for his free hair cut


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sup Hiplop.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the move of the night right there from the Women.


nmu? 

and i honestly dont see the velvet comparison


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> and i honestly dont see the velvet comparison


It's the hair.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i guess i see that... but velvets is still different 

still they are both fucking hot


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I find neither attractive... It's not because they are blond or anything else. I just don't go for that kinda chick. Well I don't go for chicks fulls top,. but if I did, it's gotta be a gothic style chick. And as my poison prove slight MILF 

I swaer I'm turning bi... god noones safe :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Got my Rob Terry Gif


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future is now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm me gots a feeling Rob Terry won't make it to the final :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:flip:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey I'm impartial to this... All depends on all the other users.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i think it will be me a williams at the end.i thin ill make terry a face since i made king a heel. i wonder if hiplop will go with the canadian destroyer. or petey pump.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's what ever he is in the promo I give his pro in the Season One finale


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i already know it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

canadian fn destroyer..


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hmm. maybe i should go with heel rob terry so we can feud.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you should :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just remember for the first few weeks I set up matches  I am after all big daddy host (which doesn't mean I walk around flashing my big tits whilst looking angry with Matt Striker as my official dildo,... I mean manager).


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

"The Freak" Rob Terry Vs. "The Canadian Destroyer" Petey Williams.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyways Josh I';m off to bed I'm shattered. Laters dude


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

See ya


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Should know im gonna make a banner on photoshop.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is that banner of Chris Hero.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Probably Not


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Selena Gomez then.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a great sig :yum:

who is it? maryse?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes sir.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I stole Administrators avatar


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

prepare for the ban hammer :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

why?lol. administrator is the user used by the people at vs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lmao, something tells me he wont say anything about that.. hes like the anynomous GM.. has anybody actually had a conversation with that guy?*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. their almost never active.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its just VS's account.. i was kidding T_T

GUYS do you think i should request a LIGHTS banner or a wrestling banner?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

wrestling. why not petey. of a text banner. thats gonna be my next request


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but id have to wait another month


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

omg a whole month.lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I have mine a week from today


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im thinking lights.. but the artists likely dont know who she is.. but i already have a bunch of wrestling banners ;\


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

then go for the lights. 

Edit: hiplop theirs and extra


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So whats everyone up to?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Watching PWG As The Worm Turns.

U?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nm. just chillin. gotta go pick up my gf from water polo practice in half and hour


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kewl, Im gonna be watching a movie in a sec called "Category 7 The End of The World" it stars Shannen Doherty and it looks very action packed from what I saw when I skimmed through a few scenes of it.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Water polo is great fun :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Written In My Face


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO WOO WOO. You Know it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WWWYKI


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pretty Lame.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad to see WWEpolls "Dissapeared"lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats that?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

a user that was making threads saying he was only making the thread so he could make a thread with a link to a poll. that he put up twice

Edit: hey hiplop when do i get my credits for the awesome banner :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Loves Wade Barrett.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Perfection.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont know the singer


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ your sig.

SHANE TOLD is the singer. He's from Silverstein.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

damn. stupid photobucket. good thing i use tinypic now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah tinypic tis awesome  How you doing Josh?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

imageshack


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Hippy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BK in this bitch.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Quote the Bambikiller............Nevermore!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol James, how you doing?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am great, got a test and a dentist appointment today.

Whats going on aNt and Mikey?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Npt much just writing my show for my BTB and doing the simming for my sim league


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching tv.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

boo doo bee doo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dave Chappelle is the man.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

who?..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im Rick James, Bitch :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know I got a tweet off Christina Von eerie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> who?..


*A comedian here in the states 

My favorite along with Katt Williams, Kevin Hart, and Richard Pryor (RIP) *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

http://twitter.com/Cobain424

^ Me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Should know I got a tweet off Christina Von eerie


Ive got tweets from Maria, Tara, Taylor Wilde, Lucky Cannon, Mickie, Candice, Goldust, JR, McCool and Shelly Martinez 

Im still hoping for one from the goddess in my sig :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I too have had tweets from the majority of whoyou said. Plus many others. Just a way of fans connecting with them I guess.

following you now James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I would post my twitter link but you both are already following me


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

true true


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am tired of some certain people. I keep blocking this dude and he makes more accounts and harasses me about womens wrestling being bad.. Hes a troll yet hes popular here on WF.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

meh, I just blocked someone on Twitter as he said women arent anything but to be wanked over. Really gets me to me, because the women's wrestlers deserve as much recognition as the guys.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> http://twitter.com/Cobain424
> 
> ^ Me


Cobain? Is that in honor of Kurt Cobain(RIP)?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I refuse to chat to James while he has that blond hooker whore as his sig


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Cobain? Is that in honor of Kurt Cobain(RIP)?


:agree:



BambiKiller said:


> meh, I just blocked someone on Twitter as he said women arent anything but to be wanked over. Really gets me to me, because the women's wrestlers deserve as much recognition as the guys.


*Yeah that was him, he is like that on WF too.*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome  Long live Kurt & Nirvana!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

man I'm so bored, oh well get to writing my show soon. In the mood to write me some smacker down!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I refuse to chat to James while he has that blond hooker whore as his sig


Blonde hooker? Dont you mean that great womens wrestler in his sig (and in mine as well)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

dude when it comes to Kelly Kelly you can all her what you like don't change the fact she's on the level of Terri runnels! Both absolutely suck in the ring!

Torrie and Stacy were miles ahead of K2... well Torrie was anwyays,.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey .


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

bonjour


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stacy :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*3 members on this page are people I follow on Twitter.*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Hey .


Hey Nas 

What's up?

Edit: 

Hey EA, PK & BK


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey Nas
> 
> What's up?
> 
> ...


Not much just watching ufc fight night remember I told you about wwe's rocktober on spike there doing brocktober a month about brock lesnar's ufc fights. LOL

how r u?

Tomarrow I'm going to ut the PlayStation move.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hi Nirvana.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao i got in trouble for the crappy banner i made for hiplop.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Not much just watching ufc fight night remember I told you about wwe's rocktober on spike there doing brocktober a month about brock lesnar's ufc fights. LOL
> 
> how r u?
> 
> Tomarrow I'm going to ut the PlayStation move.


lol that's funny Brocktober Rocktober. 

I'm still trying to decide if I should order Classics on Demand or not. If they show the old WCW & WWF PPVs in it's entirely then I will get it. 



BambiKiller said:


> hi Nirvana.


Hey man, what's up?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> :lmao i got in trouble for the crappy banner i made for hiplop.


how why lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah they show full ppv's right now there showing Starrcade 1985 and new years revolution 2006 and some msg ppv from 77.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much Nirvana dude, and lol JOsh. how be you today?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> yeah they show full ppv's right now there showing Starrcade 1985 and new years revolution 2006 and some msg ppv from 77.


Damn, I'm going to get it.  Thanks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> :lmao i got in trouble for the crappy banner i made for hiplop.


from who?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the person above is in the NXT finale


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> from who?


Kibondo. he said it was spam posting and told me to grow up:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ah that sucks


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its no big deal. i wont get a temp ban for it. just an ifraction


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol wow how did the banner look?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

really crappy. it was a joke cause he said the attempts that looked like there was an effort put in would get credits


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

best banner evah lol. He was just made because you have banner banner making skills then he does.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah i just laughed at it lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I did not.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know packers must win superbowl..

unless they are out already in which case.. i am sad


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol football.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

fixed my sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it was broken?

also, should put me first in pro poll on NXT :evil:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i cant just put you #1. i have to be fair
and the reason its fixed was the photobucket account i havend touched in a while randomly went over usage. so i had to switch my gifs to tinypic


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but i deserve it :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wanna be number in in what ever the hell you guys r talking about.



:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know it amazes me that alot of people hate Orton on here :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You can't Nas cuz all the spots are taken 

And meh I like Orton wouldn't say I'ma fan or a blind hater.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Banantoria? :lmao and nirvana everyone can have their own opinion. i like orton. but i dont like the fact he ruined Kennedy/andersons push


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes its Vicnana.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hey bk are you gonna to the finale like the real nxt does and reveal the season 2 rookies and pros? that would be cool


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep I'm gonna have matches set up, and will be writing promos for the next seasons pros introducing their rookies  (and basically give people the basic info like I did for the first one, height, weight and finisher )


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

cool  when is the fist show of s 2


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the day after the Season 1 finale. (still 2 spots to fill)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. why do you want to rush season one and get to season 2?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Because I do.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you just want to get to season 3:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na I like it and stuff, I just prefer the rookies in Season 2 tbh... more diverse.
But Season 3 is gonna be a hella lot fun, seeing as I've added 4 more divas 

But yeah for Season 3 you're all gonna be randomly picked via a sim as to who everyone gets.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i just posted a promo

i definitely hope to win XD


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

As Michael Cole would say you have 33.3% chance of winning


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah im not going to win  came 3rd last week :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

About season 4 of nxt. :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's nothing to do with NXT4


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know i just posted a promo
> 
> i definitely hope to win XD


just put my votes in


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Only another 5 sets of voted to go haha.

the points are a little different for the final. Rankings 

1 - 15 points
2 - 10 points
3 - 5 points


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

.. im bored D:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

oh well lol... Now are oyu and Josh sue you want who you picked for NXT2?

:lmao Sorry I can't take myself seriously when I have Victoria dressed as a fucking banana for an avatar! :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

YES, MOTHER**** CHRSITAN 

oh yeah victnana is cool too XD


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hellz yes. i want the freak.and him and petey are the only 2 in the season i have interest in


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

it's ok she's gettin replaced with daffney Pirate tomorrow :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

@josh aww shucks  :lmao


:| just googled 'daffney pirate'

big mistake when gramma is here fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

this sunday we will be enimies


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this sunday you will be squashed like the little freak you are :evil:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Tiny:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Petey's gonna get his ass kicked. I get the feeling Josh will put in a little more effort into his promos this time around.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

am not


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Petey's gonna get his ass kicked. I get the feeling Josh will put in a little more effort into his promos this time around.


i tried. i just never heard of the guy. i thought the first african american wwe champion was pretty good. but now that im familiar with rob terry. so they should be better.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah when reading them I could tell you had no idea who Kenny King was, mind you, he was the only guy you could choose back then, but now you were first (knew Hippy would pick Christian, didnt matter who his rookie was )


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

so what is kennys wrestling personality like?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I have no idea on Kenny Kings character because I only saw one match and don't have sound onthis pc, the rookies were picked as the most ready I hired in TEW... So no idea :lmao... I'm familiar with all the rookies on Season 2 though, so should be good.

And I'm certainly familiar with all the rookies on NXT3


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hes a boxer i think


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that this has been a really bad week


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Should know that this has been a really bad week


And why is that?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope you cheer up soon Mikey


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Should know that this has been a really bad week


for me too 

but next week will make up for it 

going to a LIGHTS concert <3


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what's a LIGHTS concert? music with lot's of lights?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shes my love <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> And why is that?





BambiKiller said:


> I hope you cheer up soon Mikey


One of my grandfathers passed away on Tuesday and while i was at his viewing today, i got a call that my other grandpa has to have emergency open heart surgery. I hope he gets through this alright


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hope hes ok, mike


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry dude, I dunno what to say when it comes to such things.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I will keep you in my prayers bro.

*What is everyone doing?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ordering my lights ticket


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

getting ready for bed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so am i which is sad considering you are five hours ahead of me :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

well its still early here only 2:53am


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

10 pm here :no:

i was making fun of myself, not you xD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> I will keep you in my prayers bro.
> 
> *What is everyone doing?*


Making dinner. You?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FLAWLESSS


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> 10 pm here :no:
> 
> i was making fun of myself, not you xD


i have the same time. im getting ready for bed to. i have to wake up for school at 6 tomorrow.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same here.. i have band


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It already is tomorrow here


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's 5:02 Am here :shocked:
















*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol nly hours ahea dof me then  I know yesterday as I was going to bed BkBHulk was getting ready for school :lmao.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Aussie right ?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, Hulk is from the merry ole' land of Oz.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh i figured that 











Hey Orton lover :side:*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol Medo, you OK today anyways?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Ohh i figured that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cena lover :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea i am good, thanks for asking BK 

How about you ?









Sup Punk lover ?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm ok thanks bro, gonna hit the hay soon though, as time is a ticking



EDIT - Well that's all from BK for today, to all of you I wish you a good night/morning/afternoon.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea it's too late here as well but i can't sleep :$*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> Sup Punk lover ?[/I][/B]


NM Dibiase lover, about to go to bed, its been a long day. You?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea same here too Mike.

Later BK !*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm ok thanks bro, gonna hit the hay soon though, as time is a ticking
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Well that's all from BK for today, to all of you I wish you a good night/morning/afternoon.


Later Alligator.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

R.ape


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3 Lacey Von Erich


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

just got an awesome car and backround turtorial. so that will be in the graphic shop in a few days


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wasteland!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just saw this. Epic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great and a huge improvement over MK vs DC. I never want to see anything like "Heroic Brutality" or a Teen Rating on a Mortal Kombat game again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Oh man, I cant wait to play that game. Sub Zero is just too fucking cool.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That Kung Lao "Buzzsaw" fatality looks pretty awesome too.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The only ones I ever played as back in the day were Nightwolf, Barraka, Sindel and Subzero.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Looks great and a huge improvement over MK vs DC. I never want to see anything like "Heroic Brutality" or a Teen Rating on a Mortal Kombat game again.


I actually like that game. I play it all the time. :$

I know it's definately not what a Mortal Kombat game should be, but I'm such a blind DC fanboy that I can't help myself. I love being able to play DC characters in a fighting game. In fact I'm such a DC mark that I got the UK version just so I could see Joker shoot people in the head. 8*D He's my favourite character, in the game or the comics, period.

However, I agree with you. Mortal Kombat needs to be M rated to carry the true spirit of the franchise. I just WISH DC had let that game be M rated. I know the heroes don't kill and whatnot, but there's no reason why Joker, Luthor, Deathstroke, etc, shouldn't have been able to absolutely terrorize someone with their fatalities.

Should know that Shao Kahn is the greatest Mortal Kombat character of all time, and Scorpion is second. Speaking of that, I was PISSED that Shao Kahn and Darkseid didn't have fatalities in MK vs DC. Why the fuck not? They're playable, ergo, you need to give them fatalities. Kahn is my favourite MK character and Darkseid is my second favourite DC character, behind the Joker, and he would've been my second favourite character in the game to use had he had a fatality. It's so easy, he can disentegrate people with his eyes. It would've even kept the rating. I don't get why they didn't do it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How you doing today Pyro?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I liked MK vs DC too, its just that i dont think MK should be anything below an M rating. I mean i can see it from DC's standpoint, they dont want their Superhero's being decapitated and stuff, but Mortal Kombat isnt Mortal Kombat without an M rating and Bloody, Gory Fatalities.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> How you doing today Pyro?


Good, thanks.



Stratus said:


> I liked MK vs DC too, its just that i dont think MK should be anything below an M rating. I mean i can see it from DC's standpoint, they dont want their Superhero's being decapitated and stuff, but Mortal Kombat isnt Mortal Kombat without an M rating and Bloody, Gory Fatalities.


I agree it shouldn't be below an M rating.

I don't know why they'd have a problem with their hero's getting brutalized, though. Why? It's not gonna affect their legacy or image or something, it's just a crossover.

Besides, Joker has done some horrific things to their heroes. He crippled Barbara Gordon by putting a bullet in her spine, and he beat the second Robin maliciously with a crowbar and then blew him up in a factory. Not to mention they also had Superman get beaten to death by Doomsday. There's probably a dozen other examples of brutal violence done to DC heroes with how many comics they have out.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont get it either, thats just the excuse i kept i hearing from them as to why it wasnt gonna be an M rating.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really want to see something with Joker under an M rating, for film, game, tv, whatever, just to see how far they'd take it. Joker is the most violent mind I think I've even seen, and his mind is warped in a way that no one else's is, which is why he's been to hundreds of doctors for evaluation and they all give him a different diagnosis, but he's restricted to doing things within a rating, so all the completely sick, twisted, most fucked up things he's ever done are only legend.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello people.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone recommend some decent movies I should get?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DIE HARD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The departed, the Godfather, casino, good fellas, back to the future, Batman, forest gump, star wars.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I had to sell most of my DVD's last year for quick cash, slowly getting them all back  .. And nope not seen the Departed... I might get Die Hard, probably get the quadrilogy cheap now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just looked at Die Hard and there is an "action" pack of Die Hard 4.0, Hitman and The MArine fpalm.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm selling my wrestling DVDS


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That's one thing I'd never do.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you never seen die hard? wow.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Die Hard kinda just passed my view. I think I've watched parts of them, but not seen them fully.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Die Hard is one of my fav movies of all time, i've seen it like 90 times.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

My favorite Die Hard movie is Die Hard With a Vengeance.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> My favorite Die Hard movie is Die Hard With a Vengeance.


cool me too. 




I'm going to buy PlayStation move later today.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> cool me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 

I hope it's better then the Wii ones.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't intend on buying into these kinda things... A games console is just that, if people wanna get fit they should go get some air, instead of standing on a god dam thing for a console.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Um ok????


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You know like Wii Fit and stuff.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh yeah ok. I taught you ment that playstation move was wii fit.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i bought ps move today.. i loves it


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i bought ps move today.. i loves it


cool so did you buy a bundle or what?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the Playstation Move worth getting?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah bought the move bundle like, eye, two controllers and a navigation

id say its worth getting, maybe wait a month or two


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I will look into it more, than I will decide if I should get it or not.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

brb off to best buy to but it now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hope you like it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I get the feeling that when ezekiel comes back he's gonna look like Big T


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its Peanut Butter Jelly Time....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

just got back very tired fat people should not walk. "pant pant"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahahahahhaha


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

invented a stable


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He knows that he aint winning NXT1


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dragon kid has it won


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well you came 2nd. Which is better than Josh's 5th :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no i likely came 3rd


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope you definately came second I just tallied the votes..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WWWYKI


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just played eye pet demo it's awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i bought the game  i love it in a guilty pleasure type of game


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

eye pet? me thinks someone got a blue cat.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how did you know 

hes more of a monkey though :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wanna get it now after I played the demo.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Only one spot left for NXT... and no one wants it :lmao.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I forgot how you do the TM in names. can someone help me out, don't wanna send the winnings to the wrong josh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alt and 0153 on the keypad


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I find it easier just to copy it from someone elses username and paste it


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Only one spot left for NXT... and no one wants it :lmao.


R U sure about that. :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

that would suck if you send josh the credits. since he is banned:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol well I sent you them now anyways... All winnings have been sent out, and the finale is getting written later on. And got Derek to change the thread name to Season 2  So all prepared.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you know you can change it yourself, right?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Already did but didn't change the name of the thread, it's different in this section as it's a spam section, you have to request it in the non spam sections.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

why not just make a new thread


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Because then is considered spam. it's easier to just use the same one right? Oh and Nas you can have the last rookie if you really wanna join


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that wouldnt be spam ? 

spam is most of my posts :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well think of it this way, the section is somewhat dead other than the NXT thing and the Smackdown discussion thread, it's not gonna look very good if on the firs tpage there is an abandoned sim league, NXT1 and an extra Season 2 one. It's easier and better just to stick to the same thread.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i see what you mean, but itd be easier for contestants


meh w/e

how is everyone?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Because then is considered spam. it's easier to just use the same one right? Oh and Nas you can have the last rookie if you really wanna join


ok


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bk, whos all in the league? i want to know my victims 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome Nas  And Hiplop how would be any different, the first post will have all the new rookies and pros on it, as well as wins and losses just like the one before..

Anyways I best get to writing this finale


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

you, Josh, Burkarl, Huganomics, Sonic_Storm06, Ismaiel, Apostle Lukes & NasJayz to answer your question.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

josh seems to be my main target than 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm guessing it does lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dead Thread :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know  what happened?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I killed it...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

loool.. I had to just ask Daniel Skyler for his stats on Twitter, cuz i couldn't find them anywhere :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ouch...

should know my tv's speackers just f'ed up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i know  what happened?


When i leave, the thread goes inactive til i return.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I was busy , josh is offline, dunno what nas is doing. Medo, rated and James aren't online. So meh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm looking for a new sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Any idea what on?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im hoping people do my sig request


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

none at all BK.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

my web sites up . nothin really done yet. only made the banner


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmm could pose tricky then lol. I'm sure you'll find one soon  @ PK


Josh it's very erm Pink


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nice pink site josh :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

jealous :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

he'll be even more jealous when you win NXT2 :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I put eyepet on my list for gamefly.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> I'm looking for a new sig.


We do need more K2 sigs around here


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I put eyepet on my list for gamefly.


Shouls know that I have Gamefly aswell 

It's a very good site.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll think about it Mike.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Shouls know that I have Gamefly aswell
> 
> It's a very good site.


ya. I have Terminator salvation and prince of persia the forgotten sands rented out right now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Terminator came free with my 360


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> ya. I have Terminator salvation and prince of persia the forgotten sands rented out right now.


PoP: TFS is a very good game. Terminator Salvation is ok.

I have Darksiders & Uncharted 2: Among Theives rented out right now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BTW THQ have just accidentally leaked that vince is in the new game, you can clearly see him in HBK's entrance video on his profile


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Terminator is ok I got it because I heard it has easy trophies and yes I'm a trophy whore. 



Before those I had Uncharted 2.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i use gameaccess.ca


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I am an Achievement whore 

Should also know that I like the UK's cover version of SvR 11, than the US version.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

is any one watching sd? natalya looks great tonight


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nattie always looks great


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I already seen it on youtube but im watching it again


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

true. but shes wearing tube top:yum:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fpalm i forgot it was friday


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She rarely doesn't wear a tube top!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

she does look better than usual tho


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I want Kelly back on my screen, she looked amazing


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i guess cause its smaller than usual


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She looks better cuz she's somewhere other than RAw 

With Nattie she always looks better with Blue behind her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

see you guys Laters.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

cya Nas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WOOAH OH ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORS!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha is that where Smackdown is that you're watching? It finished 2 hours ago here


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kofi's promo just ended, thats where im at


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MIKEY!*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JAMES!
MIKEY!
ANTHONY!
DANNY!
JOSH!

And we are the FORUM SQUAD!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao



Extreme Angel said:


> *MIKEY!*


James!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> JAMES!
> MIKEY!
> ANTHONY!
> DANNY!
> ...


dint say that. some ones gonna make another rant about us:lmao. and i wanna be second to last. so i can be the one who has the best career and worst name


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ll it appears im having the best career 8*D


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Do we get the trampoline, megaphone and airhorn? If so count me in.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes we get a trampoline, megaphone and airhorn







we need a sixth member!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You guys can get shipped to OVW by HHH while i have successful career :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

melina :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Blue Pussy :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off to sleep. Night Forum Squad Members!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dont hate on my pussy cat >.<


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hiplop you got an infraction? for what


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sig was too big


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe the infraction was because of having Punk in your sig. That should be a new rule :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

funny thing is, thats the sig that i got the infraction for


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only new sig rule they should have is prohibiting signatures with divas who look like horses.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and nude men


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i have 4 infractions. 1 was from insulting a member from seabs. but the 3 from kinbondo are pretty wack. one was from hiplops sig request for not making a serious sig. another was when i first was here and posted a normal picture in the wf avatar thread. and the third was from me just doing a number rating in the graphic showroom.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have 2 

spamming and sig


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i have been warned 3 times for my sig. but never an infraction. what was the spam for?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I had one and it wasnt even my fault. It was back when the forum was fucking up and it caused me to double post and i still got an infraction for "Spamming" even though it was just double posting by accident. I even explained it to them but they didnt remove the infraction.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i got one when i first joined because i posted saying

"i agree"

you can say just "this"

but not just "i agree'


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

wow. both those are wack. they souldve taken it off if it was an accident. and there are so many people that just do quotes and say this


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i understand the sig though.. i was over double the limit xD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YOU BETTER USE MY SIG


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

which one? 

the lights one?

ill use it soon, gotta wait till no more entries come in though


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I DONT CARETALK ABOUT ME MOAR


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wrestling>cena rocks WOO >.>


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*20 thousand posts :hb*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has 10 times more posts than me '-'


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should not stop talking about me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

trolls in california and seems to be on some sort of recognition frenzy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiplop™;8852262 said:


> has 10 times more posts than me '-'


*Also, 10 times better than you 











































j/k *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah only 2 times better than me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo has 20,000 spam posts
I have 14,000 quality posts 

I win


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and i come last


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiplop™;8852277 said:


> nah only 2 times better than me


*No i am not *




Stratus said:


> Medo has 20,000 spam posts
> I have 14,000 quality posts
> 
> I win


*You mean like saying that Candice is the greatest womens champion is a quality post ? *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *No i am not *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and i gave good reasons as to why shes one of the all time greats


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *No i am not *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure whether i should feel insulted or thankful for the first part :hmm:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thankful Hiplop 

*



Stratus said:


> Yes and i gave good reasons as to why shes one of the all time greats


*Sometime you make me wanna jump from the window when you say comments like that Stratus :no:*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

use to post all the time in WoW sections (like 3 years ago)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that the guy who made the "Kelly can save the Womens Division" thread, made another one this time actually PRAISING Lacey Von Erich and saying shes getting better in the ring. I havent seen a poster this blind since thehotrod :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i first thought the thread starter was you :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Me? I dont say stuff like that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Weirdly is a fan of Candice but rather appropriately is a fan of Melina.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*hugs*


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Needs a new username like CM Punk > Wrestling =D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Should know i laughed at the Laycool backstage segment tonight, Layla's expression was priceless.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *20 thousand posts :hb*


spammer.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:no:.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Punk got knocked the fuck out tonight!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw that and I have to admit I marked out.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

whats up?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

that is a great avy :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Now why would Victoria shaking maracas, singing "peanut butter jelly time" whilst dressed as a giant banana,be funny?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Im suprised that no ones said anything about me taking admins avy. i guess cause its just the user thats controlled by vs.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh it's not really a big deal, it's only an avy after all. Many have probably used it in the past.

It always reminds me of Garrokk from X-Men.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

are you gonna watch N.O.C?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well it is free to watch here in the UK so absolutely. Mind you I've watched every PPV this year so far.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i payed to watch wm since i do every year. and i just recently discovered live steam. so ive seen wm and the nexus vs raw match.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was disappointed with WM to be honest it didn't feel like Wrestlemania this year. Money in the Bank I loved the most this year in terms of PPV's and that one was free!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The only reason I will be watching the ppV is for Danielson.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I could care less about the US title match. To be fair the entire PPV lost my interest when they added non title matches to it. 

If they really wanted to fill time they should've had a tag team turmoil match.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm only watching because i like wrestling.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Same ...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Dreamweaver takes forever to download. but at least its free


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Melina becoming Unified Womens Champ and seeing Sheamus retaining the WWE title are the reasons im watching.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Melina becoming Unified Womens Champ and seeing Wade Barrett win the WWE title are the reasons im watching.


same here


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im watching because it looks great


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know layla will be the next undefined champion :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

McCool is the one in the match though


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Either Layla is gonna turn on McCool or its just a swerve.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh  now i am disappointed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It was kind of a lame way to get Michelle in the match though, they had Kaval draw a name out of a hat and he picked Michelle only to find out that all the names in the hat had Michelle on them.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmmm. i want to make i post in here, but i have nothing to say. also i have a strange urge to disappoint people thinking something interesting might have been posted. I'VE GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!



































:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow thats interesting :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Champ is here...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know layla last night was fucking hot


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly was hotter :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sould know that Pryo is pissing me off right now, well just a little bit.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

why??


----------



## NSB (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the credits Josh =D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Kelly was hotter :side:


really? i found kelly didnt looks as good as usual tonight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla always looks hot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

very true.. but she was like DAMN... hot last night


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps

Goldusts picks to win tomorrow =

WWEGoldust

Here r my pics for noc....miz..kane...wade...melina...dolf...hearts...and 6 minutes ago via twidroid


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

We have the same picks except replace Wade with Sheamus


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Choose your destiny!*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

you will never win!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FATALITY 

*hiplop freezes bk , rips off his right arm and smashes him with it*

eh sorry im playing mortal combat


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

YOU WEAK PATHETIC FOOL! :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*throws an ax at Hiplop before turning into a wolf and biting him to nothing*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

did you make that bk?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na if I made one it would be 1000000000000 times betters

 GIFSoup


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She looked so good as a Vampire, but i prefered the one who dressed up like Marilyn Monroe during that contest :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The banana says otherwise. For comedy value, Victoria nailed it 2 years running.

And Candice looked awful as Marilyn, Lena looked cool as a ninja, Tiffany as a nun was just lol. Mickie James as Lara Croft was just obvious. Eve was a ninja tutrle, Jillian as batgirl, Layla as Princess Leia, Maryse as a french maid, McCool as a soldier.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i loved all of them.. ninja turtle.. ninja , lara and laylas were the best


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I loved it when Candice sang during that segment too :$


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/cybersunday/photos/divacostumecontest/

Found it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn, Maryse looked great as a Maid :yum:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

eve looked great as a ninja turtle :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh yeah new sig for me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i dont see it.

kane fan


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello .


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Oh yeah new sig for me.


Didnt know you were a Hart Dynasty fan. Nice sig though


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:yum:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Didnt know you were a Hart Dynasty fan. Nice sig though


Whats not to like about them, they always put on solid matches & i love Natalya, plus it didnt hurt that the banner had The Hart Foundation in it also, a sweet little bonus.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i wish they were heels. i hate their fake smiles


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So who thought Impact was horrendous this week?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked Impact :$


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The last time i enjoyed something on TNA was the best of 5 series with MCMG vs BM INC.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ive never enjoyed impact


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> So who thought Impact was horrendous this week?


I wouldn't say it was horrendous, but I've seen much better episodes.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a very very hot sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I wouldn't say it was horrendous, but I've seen much better episodes.


Great Sig :yum:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know the moonsault gif's ending is super hot

candices ass is :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny thats Eve not Candice hahaha


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I often confuse Eve and Candice alot too. I thought Eve kinda looked like her when she first debuted.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

eh i thought it was eve.. 

just seeing as its stratus, i thought it was candice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice would pull off a better moonsault than that though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lies.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

still regardless, the gif is hot


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If it was Lita or Victoria I'd agree, but it's not so I don't!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its still hot :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> If it was Lita I'd agree, but it's not so I don't!


Even though Lita was the first diva to use it, I kind of like Eve's a little better. Lita kind of launches herself and didn't get much height, where Eve kind of floats there for a second and is a little more graceful.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If I wanted graceful, I'd watch ballet!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Or just watch a Kelly match, she's pretty graceful


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like lita much more, but i think i prefer eves moonsault

at least that one


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Might be because Eve's ass jiggles at the end of it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well obviously thats why


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought so.

Ass jiggling > Athletic ability

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BambiKiller's lady killer list:

Kelly Kelly
.
.
The Bellas
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Velvet Sky, Candice, Ashley, maryse, Eve, Angelina Love, Lacey Von Erich, Trish Stratus, Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thought so.
> 
> Ass jiggling > Athletic ability
> 
> :side:


obviously.. why do you think velvet is so great

bambikillers to kill list is very similar to my "to bang" list

except take away bellas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I did a promo or something on nxt season 2. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> BambiKiller's lady killer list:
> 
> Kelly Kelly
> .
> ...


fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

you can't facepalm someones opinion dude, to me every single one of thema re a whole world of suck!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sure loves his smiley faces.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BJ Penn


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Whos the chick PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Selena Gomez


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry, I've never heard of her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Sorry, I've never heard of her.


She's some little girl from Disney.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shes a Disney star and a singer.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Like Britney Bollockhead?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who da fuck is Britney Bollockhead?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

as in Candyfloss bald Britney Spears... Don't take a brain surgeon to figure that one of PK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was lame BK.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It wasn't a joke!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to need glasses.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

\awww dude welcome to the glass clan.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Like Britney Bollockhead?


i honestly still dont get it :argh:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i signed up to be a youth leader, only to find out it was a church youth.. being an atheist i actually had to read a script saying

"christians are different, they are better than others"

made me feel like shit


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8855231 said:


> should know i signed up to be a youth leader, only to find out it was a church youth.. being an atheist i actually had to read a script saying
> 
> "christians are different, they are better than others"
> 
> made me feel like shit


:hmm: Whichever church/whoever runs that is a fucking idiotic asshole. I'm a Christian, but I don't think that makes me automatically better than someone who's not. To do so so would obviously be absurd. 

However, Hiplop you are pretty much the only atheist I've ever read/heard/seen/know of that didn't come off like a major asshole all the time.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats up?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :hmm: Whichever church/whoever runs that is a fucking idiotic asshole. I'm a Christian, but I don't think that makes me automatically better than someone who's not. To do so so would obviously be absurd.
> 
> However, Hiplop you are pretty much the only atheist I've ever read/heard/seen/know of that didn't come off like a major asshole all the time.


I know what you mean all the atheist I ever seen are stuck up assholes.




Hi Josh™.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> :hmm: Whichever church/whoever runs that is a fucking idiotic asshole. I'm a Christian, but I don't think that makes me automatically better than someone who's not. To do so so would obviously be absurd.
> 
> However, Hiplop you are pretty much the only atheist I've ever read/heard/seen/know of that didn't come off like a major asshole all the time.


thanks.. i think..

yeah well im not a god hater.. i just dont believe in it, i dont really believe in anything.. i just think we live and die

im still a good person, just dont want to restrict my life to a false being

yeah, it made me really mad.. like just because you believe in something, doesnt mean you are better than anyone..

hitler was christian :no:

and nmu josh ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

og geez religious talk. maybe i should come back later.lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Yes Hiplop, I sincerely hope you're a better person than Hitler.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh i hate it too josh, i just had to rant lol

so how was everyones day


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Started off great, than turned kinda sucky. :/


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how come?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh... I made a thread about unrequited love a few weeks ago cause I've been in this situation with a girl I really love that I'm good friends with and who I go to school with and she's dating this guy and so everyone's talking about that when I logged on to Facebook today.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wait you have friends who read this board... 

eh as i said earlier.. i dont believe in unrequited love and all that stuff

but its a shame  

are you still a kid or are you older? 

if older that sucks, but if a kid, remember girls keep secrets


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

unrequited love?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh i just looked it up and apparently i was wrong as to what i thought it was :\

thought it was like everyone has a soul mate they're destined to be with


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> wait you have friends who read this board...
> 
> eh as i said earlier.. i dont believe in unrequited love and all that stuff
> 
> ...


I don't know...what do you consider a "kid"? 

And NasJayz.... unrequited love is when you have feelings for someone who doesn't feel the same way.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

like i consider anything not an adult a kid like.. 20 or under.. i classify myself as a kid


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh never heard of that before but that has happened to me with a girl in high school.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao hiplop i love your christian promo on R.T


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i felt like burying you


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

@Hiplop: Well yeah I'm definitely still a kid then.
@NasJayz: Sorry man. :sad: It's such a crappy process and crappy feeling to have.
@Josh:Yeah, I saw Hiplop's promo too..Pretty good, but what if the show took place in the US?  I guess it depends on whether Christian is face or heel in BK's TEW.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

we decide if were heel of face


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh, are you a lower kid like 14-16? if so , definitely dont give up hope

i had a crush on a girl since gr 1 to grade 11, she was always the popular one, and i was always like a "cool nerd" but she was still way ahead of me.. like she would date the jocks and shit, while i would be building computers and being alone, but we were best friends and i never thought id be with her

guess whos been my girl for 2 years?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I actually just gave up on love and decided that I rather be single for the rest of my life. which as been going good so far.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8855364 said:


> oh, are you a lower kid like 14-16? if so , definitely dont give up hope
> 
> i had a crush on a girl since gr 1 to grade 11, she was always the popular one, and i was always like a "cool nerd" but she was still way ahead of me.. like she would date the jocks and shit, while i would be building computers and being alone, but we were best friends and i never thought id be with her
> 
> guess whos been my girl for 2 years?


 Thanks man, really made me feel better about it, especially since you had a crush on her for fucking 10 years, I've only had alot of feelings for said girl for 2. Oh yeah, I'm at that 14-16 age too. But did she at any point know you liked her? Cause the girl I'm talking about and pretty much everybody I know in my grade knows abut my feelings for her..don't know if that would have an effect on the situation or not.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so happy I'm done with school.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Thanks man, really made me feel better about it, especially since you had a crush on her for fucking 10 years, I've only had alot of feelings for said girl for 2. Oh yeah, I'm at that 14-16 age too. But did she at any point know you liked her? Cause the girl I'm talking about and pretty much everybody I know in my grade knows abut my feelings for her..don't know if that would have an effect on the situation or not.


eh she probably did... i wasnt too hidden on it  seriously, she might like you, just is scared to tell you as it might hurt friendship

sounds corny, but its how girls work xD

and no problemo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, never understood that friendship thing with chicks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah its strange

lol huganomics you seem like a cool guy



well now im bored


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmmm..I'm just chillin, listening to the freaking goddess Taylor Swift.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should make me a banner :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

making a nexus one ~_~


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good good, now get back to your shed :side:

:lmao i dont even know what im talking about anymore


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

im just happy raven ryder is banned


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is he really? :hb


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

I thought he'd been banned for a while already though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

strangly he hasnt been banned before now


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wrote my Kane promo. The Kane/Rob Terry, Christian/Petey Williams feud has officially begun.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

just buried my favourite wreslter


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol. Just sim form. in real life hes one of my favorites 

I think season 2 is gonna be alot better than the 1st


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well obviously, cuz im winning this season


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^^^:lmao

It's _obviously_ because I'm in it this time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whos your pro/rookie?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Saw the boxing ppv or whatever tonight. It was pretty good. No worse than UFC, WWE, or TNA but nothing spectacular either just like those are. Main event between Mosley and Mora was good but it ended in a draw and it lead to many people shitting on the fight. Some good knockouts on the undercard. Yeah.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> whos your pro/rookie?


Ryder/Chase Stevens


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Has two quotes in his sig.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who is that in your sig, PK ?*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

isnt that a chick from the disney channel


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's Selena Gomez. I still don't see the appeal of her. She looks like a twelve year old with a chubby face. :$


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol Hulk. How are you doing?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm alright, thanks. Just waiting for Liverpool/Man U. You?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice new sig BK. my new request is on Wednesday.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just woke up Hulk hahaha, oh and got writer's block, feel my BTB is over . And yeah Josh I got a new Beautiful Poison, I love it. It's got a comic book feel to it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Let's go United


:side:*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lets so Saints


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't see the fascination with football myself, but whatever tickles your pickle I guess.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Just shut up BK, please.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You heard me !*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahaha I'll do as I wish. What exactly is your problem?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You..*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

All i said was I don't get football! Nothing wrong with that.

Oh well whatever dude.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hehe that's cool Bambi i was just playing with you 

Well it's just earlier today i was checking the rant section and i saw that thread about the nexus stable and how some jerks acted like an ass to you and you was so frastuated so i was just testing you here but i guess you're ok 


<3*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Man I really thought I'd pissed you off, my bad.

Yeah they really got me angry to be honest, was a stressful time for me back then.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh soz man, nah no way i can get mad on you ever cus you're cool dude Bambi  

Yea i know man, the rant section full of idiots and morons so you shouldn't even give them your attention , they aren't worthy 

Anyway, How are you today ?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh snap.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm good today, might get some show written a little later, depends if I get my concentration 

Think I've only been in the rants section once after the NExus thread. And nothing cool about my dude,. just the friendly neighborhood BambiKiller 

How about you Medo how are you? 

EDIT- How's you PK?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am good, just watching the football game atm 

btw, did you have the idea of being a writer in the future Bambi ? i am curious about that *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I used to write heaps when I was younger, but after I left college, it kinda just left me for a few years. But recently I got my spark back, so I thought I'd give BTB a try.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I think you should try it man like stories or whatever cus it seems that you realy like to write, just try to take an advantage form this talent you have.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hahaha I wouldn't exactly call it a talent. 

Far better writers than me on this forum.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Don't underetimate yourself man, you may don't have the best talent but you have the ability to make a diferent if you improve it just set a target for yourself and give it a shot.

Just saying 



Edit- Hey FELLA !*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

MIKEY!

Thanks Medo Man 

IT'S BIG MATTY V!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Season 2 is starting off pretty great.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Season 2 of what?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the Sim league


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ah ok.

Well there are more quizzes this time, the first was the easy one.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

crap. i suck at those


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They aren't that difficult. I feel season one's were harder.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

not they werent :cuss: 

how was i suppose to know when some guy ive never heard of got out of the military


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's easy if you watch TNA, he says it every week :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well who watches TNA anyway :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I like how your match ended. Hmmm. i wonder who could have taken out Petey.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

are you gonna do season 3


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

There are 5 Seasons of NXT


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, im doing all of em


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And hes not on MSN  that's to Dan and Josh ain't never added me


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im trying to get Windows live messenger to work, i hate eBuddy


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never made a msn account


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*cries*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> I never made a msn account


why not ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

im making it now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is this the right one?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yes thats it


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

alright if you wanna add me its [email protected]


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

my msn is on my profile add it Josh, it won't let me add people on mine atm.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I get more pissed off with every day that there isn't a fully clear version of Alberto Del Rio's theme song available on the Internet.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

alright. im gonna go hang out with my gf. ill be back in about 4 hours


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

There will be one eventually. Personally I could care less.

Laters Josh


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know my msn is working again :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> There will be one eventually. Personally I could care less.
> 
> Laters Josh


Of course there will be one eventually, but there isn't one now. I want to add it to my Ipod so I can have it on the go. MP3 or Youtube makes no difference, I can add either. All I have now is the one with effects added to it.

Your taste in theme songs is suspect if you couldn't care less. :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't see the big deal with it myself. It just sounds like generic mexican jobber music to me.

I'll rip it when there is a decent vid, but I won't sleep over it. I have a lot for when I change peoples themes to more current ones in Smackdown games, I don't intend on creating Alberto though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see the big deal in the 3 ugly women you go crazy over, so we'll have to just agree to disagree then, lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey that's your opinion  I ain't gonna bash it because that's what you think.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

god of war fan 

that was to pyro xD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I can't wait for Ghost of Sparta. I'm such a mark I bought a PSP JUST for Chains of Olympus. I'm glad I can get some more use out of it with another title.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i got mine as a christmas present when it first came out 

im buying the special GOW edition PSP though


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

PSP's are good


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

mine is severely modded 

homebrew ftw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has 6 blog entries


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows im not Straight-Edge but im still better than Punk :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk hater :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I cant help that he sucks


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk sucks? lol that's the funniest thing I have ever heard on here


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

apparently used to be a carlito fan

smart:hmm:

the cat in my avy got a collar 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao Carlito


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shuddaaap


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This years PWI's 50 Females


*PWI Top 50 Ladies*
1. Michelle McCool
2. Angelina Love
3. Mercedes Martinez
4. Cheerleader Melissa
5. Eve Torres
6. Madison Rayne
7. Beth Phoenix
8. Mickie James
9. MsChif
10. Maryse
11. Tara
12. Sara Del Rey
13. Gail Kim
14. Awesome Kong
15. Madison Eagles
16. Sarita
17. Alicia Fox
18. Taylor Wilde
19. Daffney
20. Hamada
21. Velvet Sky
22. ODB
23. Nikki Roxx
24. Jillian
25. Portia Perez
26. Kelly Kelly
27. Rain
28. Angel Orsini
29. Natalya
30. Serena Deeb
31. Nicole Matthews
32. Amber O'Neal
33. LuFisto
34. Daizee Haze
35. Allison Danger
36. Layla
37. Kellie Skater
38. Tiffany
39. Jennifer Blake
40. Jazz
41. Melissa Coates
42. Cat Power
43. Malia Hosaka
44. Cherry Bomb
45. April Hunter
46. Jessicka Havok
47. Brittany Force
48. Naomi Night
49. Cindy Rogers
50. Roxie Cotton


Oh and changed ur blue cat I see hippy.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm really looking forward to NOC tonight 

Mctaker as #1? WTF? What happend? Were they high when they made that list?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

michelle above my english muffin? :cuss:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Errr yeah Hip...Michelle's the one with wrestling skills


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i prefer layla in every way  

plus michelle is awful on the mic


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

They're pretty much clones of each other on the mic, with the only difference being that Michelle sounds robotic while Layla sounds like she had too much Coffee.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hmmm so who gonna win NXT2 me wonders


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

petey obviously

and huganomics, no way :evil:

my little english muffin is amazing


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TBH I didn't expect Katie Lea not to be on there, but when i saw she wasn't yet some others were. i was like WTF!

Huganomics aint done his pro poll... oh my!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

@BK: Aren't you the one that decides who wins? 

On a side note, I've found Layla, Velvet Sky, and Kaitlyn to be all pretty overrated, but that's not to say Layla and Velvet aren't extremely hot. I don't see the attraction with Kaitlyn whatsoever.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well she hasnt done much this year, she still deserves to be there


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Doing my pro's poll right now BK.  Sorry it took so long, I hadn't checked the sim league today.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's cool and no I don't decide who wins matches nor the competition Huganomics.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh I see now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a no brainer who is getting eliminated first


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^:lmao Pretty much.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey Bambi, since you got that awesome banner, you still want that new BP gif?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Please Saw  can use it the gif when I go through a gif > banner phase 

How are you?


PS - Hug at least you know you're not the first eliminated


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Eh, I'm ok. Not a very good day yesterday. But, I'm excited for NOC. Gonna watch it with a few friends probably tomorrow.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah cool, glad today has been better than yesterday forr you  And I got a good feeling about NOC.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi. .


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, me too. Really solid card, IMO. The only match I'm not really pumped for is the Divas match. Maybe if Laycool loses, I'll change my opinion. But, not really looking forward to that one.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Nas

I get the feeling Layla is gonna turn face.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Please Saw  can use it the gif when I go through a gif > banner phase
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...


*
*








And yeah, NOC looks good enough. Really excited about Bryan/Miz and the Six Pack Challenge.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone think the miz will cash in money in the bank tonight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah no shit.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

absolutely not! Why have him defend the title in a HEll in a Cell match in 3 weeks? With absolutely no build whatsoever. Sheamus -vs- Miz in HIAC or something... no thanks!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh..I'm a Miz mark, but I don't really want to see or think that he'll cash in tonight.

And there's only 2 weeks between NOC and HIAC BK. Yeah, I think it's incredibly idiotic too. :side:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

When the main event was announced, I figured Mizzy would be cashing in. But, now that I know HIAC is only two weeks away, I changed my mind.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really excited for Kane/Taker Six Pack Challenge & Bryan/Miz. Hopefully Kane Jericho Orton or Edge & Bryan win.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I'm really excited for Kane/Taker Six Pack Challenge & Bryan/Miz. Hopefully Kane *Jericho Orton or Edge* & Bryan win.


Well that must suck for you, since IMO those are the 3 with the lowest chances of winning.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I would mark for an Edge win.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

speaking theoretically the only 3 that could win and would make sense to then have a Hell in a cCell match are Cena, Wade and Sheamus retaining. The other 3 are just to get them on the card IMO.


personally I'd rather have had a Triple Threat or a F4W involving Orton, and had Rated Y2J go after the tag title.s


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If edge wins will it be his 80th wwe title win or 90th?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll be fine with edge winning I would just record raw and fast forward every time he's on screen just like I do now.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> speaking theoretically the only 3 that could win and would make sense to then have a Hell in a cCell match are Cena, Wade and Sheamus retaining. The other 3 are just to get them on the card IMO.
> 
> 
> personally I'd rather have had a Triple Threat or a F4W involving Orton, and had Rated Y2J go after the tag title.s


Completely agree. I was thinking it would be Orton/Cena/Barrett/Sheamus and THD/Rated Y2J.

As for the Six Pack, I see Edge being the first eliminated, soon followed by Jericho. Then Orton eliminates Sheamus, with Sheamus returning to ring after being eliminated and attacking Orton and Cena with a chair or something. From there, Barret picks up the pieces of Orton and eliminates him. Finally, once it comes down to Cena and Barrett, Cena mounts a comeback after Barrett dominates, only for Nexus to interfere which costs Cena the match and puts the title on Barrett. This would all setup Orton/Sheamus and Barrett/Cena for the title HIAC matches at HIAC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

true true

But of course Sheamus has never got a decisive win over Orton.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> true true
> 
> *But of course Sheamus has never got a decisive win over Orton.*




.......Annnnnnnnnnnd he still won't if that match takes place at HIAC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What I mean is the storyline speaks for itself right there!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The last 2 will be Cena/Orton or Sheamus/Orton to give Sheamus that victory hes never had over Orton, but im leaning more towards Cena/Orton for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh, I think they care more about Nexus and Barrett than keeping Sheamus credible, which is why I'm certain Barrett will end up in the final two.

And I put 10,000 credits on his ass, so he better win.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sheamus are Jericho are 2 of my favs so im hoping 1 of those 2 wins, but as long as Cena dont win i will be cool.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jericho to win, thats it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

We can only hope PK, the WWE without Jericho is something im not ready to deal with yet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It will be a sad day for sure.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

But nobody's mentioned Jericho's quitting if he loses vow since he rejoined the match on Monday, so they probably won't follow up on that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wrestling forums does sure love there Canadian wrestlers.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

has an awesome sig. i was thinking of requesting a Lesnar or Carwin banner


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i expect it to be jericho barrett at the end


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks I also made a GSP banner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*RKO



:side:*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

OH MY!!!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

May know that Maryse's talents are being wasted by hanging around Ted.

*edit*

Cut in front of me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What talents? She's doing what always should have. Stand there and look pretty!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I agree ADR, Ted isn't worthy.




Can't wait for NOC !*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

its hilarious when you want to comment on the person above you. then when you send it someone sent their post before you and cut you off.lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hate it :angry:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Good thing there's quote button then.

*edit* 

Fuck! :cuss:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*That's why it's always good to do that :side:




*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is correct.



BambiKiller said:


> What talents? She's doing what always should have. Stand there and look pretty!


She's making looking pretty look boring when she's around Ted.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> What talents? She's doing what always should have. Stand there and look pretty!


She has lot's of talent just not in the ring or anything that they can show om a show that's rated PG.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FLAWLESS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Good thing there's quote button then.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Fuck! :cuss:


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> FLAWLESS


Hells yeah I am.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Michelle should wrestle Melina while wrestling a gas mask tonight. She's not wrestling Kelly but still, she's going to be a lumberjill. And I'm sure Melina is no picnic either.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Layla should wrestle not that McTaker


8*D*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> Good thing there's quote button then.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Fuck! :cuss:


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If anything they should have melina wear a paper bag over her heard so we won't have to see it's face.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Layla should wrestle :yum: shes much better looking


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ Hell yea :agree:

I agree with you Nas, she is ugly and she has the stupidest smile ever lol!*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Dan dont forget to do your promo for the sim league


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^ That goes for Nas to


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i already did.. didnt i ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

week 2 just happened


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Layla should wrestle :yum: shes much better looking


 :shocked:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> :shocked:


what? shes the tied for best looking diva in WWE

michelle is near the bottom


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hottest Diva in WWE right now - Natalya
Second - Layla


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh come on guys, Melina's face isn't the best, but it's not that bad. Plus I'll be damned if her fucking body doesn't totally make up for it. :yum:

Edit-Natalya's pretty hot, but overrated.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Oh come on guys, Melina's face isn't the best, but it's not that bad. Plus I'll be damned if her fucking body doesn't totally make up for it. :yum:


yeah, people completely over exaggerate her face

its good enough, id give it a 6/10

and her body is 10/10

so its all good


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8857945 said:


> yeah, people completely over exaggerate her face
> 
> its good enough, id give it a 6/10
> 
> ...


:agree: 

Top 10 Current Hottest Divas/Knockouts:
1.Maryse
2,3,4 would be LVE, Kelly, and Melina. Can't pick one over the others.
5.Eve
6.Layla
7.Velvet
8.Natalya
9.Gail
10.Michelle/Bellas

I'm not counting Tiffany, since she might as well be released right now. If I was counting her, she'd be after Velvet and before Natalya.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Layla and Maryse > all*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well to me

mccool 7/10
laya 4/10


Anyway I did my promo thingy I don't know if it's good but I did it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's true*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Trish Stratus > All


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Well to me
> 
> *mccool 7/10
> laya 4/10
> ...


:no:

michelle 4/10
layla 10/10


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> Trish Stratus > All


HELLS FUCKING YEAH! 

Well not the current Brunette Trish, but the 03-06 Blonde Trish.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*McTaker 1/10
Layla 14/10


*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think medo is turning into stratus lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yes he is.. turning into a person who has good taste in girls XD


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *McTaker 1/10
> Layla 14/10
> 
> 
> *


I concur 

But really, Maryse>>>>>>>>>>ALL :sex


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

unlike me.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I think medo is turning into stratus lol.


*What the fuck this suppose to mean ?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have no idea


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiplop™;8858016 said:


> yes he is.. turning into a person who has good taste in girls XD


*Ohh thanks *



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I concur
> 
> But really, Maryse>>>>>>>>>>ALL :sex


*Yea Maryse is damn fine *


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's just appreciate Medo's signature and all be friends!! 

:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You know it 


Thanks for mentioning my name there in that thread btw *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm getting so bored of waiting for this PPV to start


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same here  i love getting recognition like that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You are much loved Hiplop, you lucky bastard *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WWWYKI 

you are much more loved though XD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm getting so bored of waiting for this PPV to start


Me too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I know that Orton won't win the WWE title but i just hope it happens somehow.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i dont 

but i dont like orton


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

when does the ppv start


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea i saw your posts over there on that Orton hate thread and i can tell you that you better watch your mouth when you talk about the Viper or i will RKO'd you next time

*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> when does the ppv start


8 PM EST.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Allright, well I'm gonna bail guys. Don't wanna spoil myself on the PPV this month.

Se ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Medo said:


> *What the fuck this suppose to mean ?*


 nothing sorry i better leave.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope either Orton, Jericho or Edge win. I also want Kane, Punk, & Bryan to win also.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Barrett for WWE Champion!
Slater and Gabriel for Tag Champs!
Bryan for U.S.
Mcool for Undisputed Women's Champ*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> This years PWI's 50 Females
> 
> 
> *PWI Top 50 Ladies*
> ...


I totally agree with this list.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im pissed off at the ending of NOC

the rest was AMAZING though


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im just glad Barrett didnt win.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but seriously 

the one who won, should not of!!!!

perhaps just because i hate him ... but still


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hip, what the hell made you think NOC was amazing? There wasn't a match over ***1/2.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I did enjoy the fact that Punk got owned :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If there's anybody in wrestling that deserves every bit of praise they get, it's Punk(and Jericho).


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*YOUR NEW WWE CHAMPION RANDY ORTON :hb*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *YOUR NEW WWE CHAMPION RANDY ORTON :hb*


Miz will cash in on him :side:




> If there's anybody in wrestling that deserves every bit of praise they get, it's Punk(and Jericho).


Well just Jericho...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, I don't dislike Orton generally speaking, but some of the cocksucking he gets is REALLY starting to get annoying.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Miz will cash in on him :side:


*Who ? :lmao*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Who ? :lmao*


The man who will hit Randy Orton with a skull crushing finale on the Breifcase, pin him 1..2..3 and become the WWE Champion, Because..He's THE MIZ and he's...AWWWEEEEESSOOOMMMEE!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I actually expected Miz to come out. The scene seemed set with him having lost the US Title and the referee hanging around, but apparently not. I guess it makes sense with Hell in a Cell being just two weeks away though since they can't really build him an opponent by then, and we're already looking at Cena/Barrett and Orton/Sheamus on RAW's side.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Who ? :lmao*


Medo that's a badass banner dude. Fucking Awesome!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nah i don't think Orton will get pinned by a guy that tapped out to Danielson. Seriously after all this build up for Randy they end it on The Fiz Awwwwwwwwful ! No way.


Thanks Nirvana *


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, remember when I said Barrett/Cena for the title and Sheamus/Orton for HIAC?

Yeah, well just reverse which match the title's in. 

And Cena/Nexus has taken a backseat to Orton now, which I really don't like.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Also, was surprised that Punk lost again to Show.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Orton taking centrestage. The guy truly is the top face in the company now, and that was confirmed for me by him entering last in the six man match. The reaction he gets compared to everyone else is nothing short of amazing.

I expected Punk to lose. It seems like they've got nothing for him to do, so a win would have led nowhere anyway. A loss probably now means the feud with Show continues on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

On a random note, I think I underestimated how big Melina's boobs are. :side:

But anyways, I'm going to bed now guys. Hope you all have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk : The First ever "Straight-Edge Jobber"

:lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Yea he is the top guy in the company atm, sure with Cena :side: I just hope that he keeps it up and don't screw it, the same goes for the creative team it's his biggest shot ever now to make a huge name for himself like Austin and The Rock.

I expected Punk to win after all this beat up by Show on SD but yea it seems that they don't have anything for him nowdays, just stuck in the mid card page.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stuck in the mid card, where he belongs...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Also, was surprised that Punk lost again to Show.*



Your Welcome 

I was also surprised. Punk needed that win more then Show did.



BkB Hulk said:


> I like Orton taking centrestage. The guy truly is the top face in the company now, and that was confirmed for me by him entering last in the six man match. The reaction he gets compared to everyone else is nothing short of amazing.
> 
> I expected Punk to lose. It seems like they've got nothing for him to do, so a win would have led nowhere anyway. A loss probably now means the feud with Show continues on.


I agree with you. Orton is now the face of the company. After his face turn he has been getting huge pops bigger then cenas. I think it's time that the E turns cena heel & Orton truly becomes the face of the company. 

Also you need to go give your thoughts in that Orton hate thread, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Nah i don't think Orton will get pinned by a guy that tapped out to Danielson. Seriously after all this build up for Randy they end it on The Fiz Awwwwwwwwful ! No way.
> 
> 
> Thanks Nirvana *


By the time Orton wins at HIAC, he's going to need a stretcher. Have you seen how drained people get after HIAC matches? It's not like losing a MITB cash in to Miz would hurt Orton. It will get Miz a ton of heat and if anything, it'll probably get the fans even more behind Orton because he didn't even get a month reign. Miz will probably be the most hated guy on the roster, which seems exactly what Vince wants with all the promotional things he's doing. Miz's face is plastered on more things lately than just about anybody, which means there's big plans ahead for him. Miz doesn't need to beat Danielson to retain credibility, he gets it from his mic work. Sure, he's never going to beat Orton 1 on 1 but he doesn't have to.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Stuck in the mid card, where he belongs...


*Aren't you love Punk so much, huh ? *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Aren't you love Punk so much, huh ? *


They should just leave him in the mid card and push more deserving people like Matt Hardy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hardy ?! 

fpalm*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Your Welcome
> 
> I was also surprised. Punk needed that win more then Show did.
> 
> ...


Had a look at the thread, and it seems to be a whole bunch of people just bitter about how much Orton has been pushed of late. Apparently the top face of a show shouldn't be allowed to look good. Who knew?

It's seriously not worth posting in, though. Unless of course you're Medo basking in Orton's title victory.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You know, it taste good *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> Had a look at the thread, and it seems to be a whole bunch of people just bitter about how much Orton has been pushed of late. Apparently the top face of a show shouldn't be allowed to look good. Who knew?
> 
> It's seriously not worth posting in, though. Unless of course you're Medo basking in Orton's title victory.


Yep, some people just can't accept the fact that Orton is a very good wrestler & plays his character very well. 
People that say Orton has no mic, ring or charisma, & that he shouldn't be in the Main Event & be put in the mid card, are just blind haters.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont understand why people have to be blind haters.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

You don't have to like the guy. Just don't be a blind hater. Give the guy credit for what he's good at. If you don't like him for whatever reason, don't say he has no skills & plain sucks. Like one person that post in here claims, Cause in reality he doesn't, so just be fair give the guy credit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont like Punk but i give credit where its due.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol I wasn't talking about you Stratus I was talking about someone else hating on Orton. 

But yeah atleast you give credit to Punk


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stratus said:


> I dont like Punk but i give credit where its due.


He is the greatest man to ever live, isn't he?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> lol I wasn't talking about you Stratus I was talking about someone else hating on Orton.
> 
> But yeah atleast you give credit to Punk


He's a boring drone but atleast he has decent mic skills i guess.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> The man who will hit Randy Orton with a skull crushing finale on the Breifcase, pin him 1..2..3 and become the WWE Champion, Because..He's THE MIZ and he's...AWWWEEEEESSOOOMMMEE!!!


Dameon Nelson is that you? :side: Hoope some people get that reference!



Stratus said:


> CM Punk : The First ever "Straight-Edge Jobber"
> 
> :lmao


He reminds me of Joe in TNA, they have no clue what to do with him at the moment.

Punk deserves better, even though not necessarily the World Title at the moment.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

@ the fact Orton is champ.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

orton sucks in every way.. besides his "look"

at least in my opinion. i just cant stand the guy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*RKO

*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

THE CHAMP..IS...HERE :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HAS A AMAZING SIG 


i spit in the face of people... who dont want to be cool


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

put a collar on his blue cat


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The cuteness that is the blue cat!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

my cats cuiter


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Blue cat who rolls his "R's" >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> josh's normal cat


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My cats name is Sushi.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Here Kitty Kitty Kitty Kitty!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i got a new banner 8*D

WWWYKI


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who is that?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS... the most amazing singer in the world <3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Never heard of her.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

look her up then :evil:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gomez is better.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no chance

hot girl with amazing voice > fake wizard


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nah im good, im sure shes not my style of music.

These are the female voalists i enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXzIeI0mkFI


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that video is going to give me nightmares


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

She fucking hot and her screams are fucking BRUTAL.

There also from Canada


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i prefer lights 8*D

shes canadian as well


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You will enjoy this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPlIJm4bUOI


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what the fuck was that :argh:

it makes me feel like robbing a bank


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its pig squealing! its sic screaming.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHATS SO FUNNY 

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Joined 11 months before me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude PK, what the fuck was that you posted? Eh, I guess it's just the fact that I've never really enjoyed *ANY* metal or screamo.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that was INYOURFACE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

I fucking bombed on my NOC credits betting. Well 3/6 anyways.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I should have bet

My original predictions last night were Miz, Big Show, Sheamus, Michelle, Kane, Harts, Ziggler


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

meh credits mean shit anyway


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Purple Kisses just posted in the pop music discussion thread that a fucking Selena Gomez song was "one of the best songs I've ever listened to" HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

selena gomez has songs? i thought she was an thespian.

She has that wizard show


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

who is selena gomez?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I really enjoyed NOC last night.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It's the truth.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I LOVED NOC.. .besides the orton winning the main event :no:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton & Bryan winning was the best part of the PPV!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

orton winning was the worst


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the best part of NOC was Jillian telling Rosa you're not meant to hit me before laughing her head off as Rosa flicked her hair back and walked off!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

best part was everyone letting jericho leave in awe, due to his greatness :side:

or layla :yum:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I marked out when Sheamus hit the bicycle kick on Orton. I truly thought it was over there. Unfortunately....:sad:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same here  i was so mad when orton kicked out..

then i knew orton would win :no:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Best part of the PPV was watching the Dashing One get a belt :side:

Orton winning was nice for a change, at least it's not Cena


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he had my blue cat


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> wishes he had my blue cat


wishes he had that girl in your sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

she is mine

ALL MINE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, LIGHTS does indeed look purdy there Hip.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Well you can only have one pussy, your sig or your avatar :side:

Make a choice :frustrate


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Orton & Bryan winning was the best part of the PPV!


I disagree.

Michelle pinning Melina, Kaitlyn, and the commentary were the best parts of the ppv.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:

On a random note, I've always hated Michelle using that big boot as a finisher. I think that if she's going to win, she should use her primary finisher. Plus it surely couldn't be that hard to execute on Melina, who's not one of the heavier divas, so I was kinda confused by that finish last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

They probably wanted the finish to be different than last years NOC, Michelle beat Melina with the Faith Breaker last year.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty sure she beat her with a roll up. :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

She beat Melina with the Faith Breaker at The Bash for the title.



Huganomics said:


> :hmm:
> 
> On a random note, I've always hated Michelle using that big boot as a finisher. I think that if she's going to win, she should use her primary finisher. Plus it surely couldn't be that hard to execute on Melina, who's not one of the heavier divas, so I was kinda confused by that finish last night.


I don't mind it being used as a finisher. It's sudden and it usually gets the job done; like Sheamus' Brogue Kick.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh i was thinking of The Bash


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Well yeah I guess. Plus I didn't mind the visual of Melina's huge boobs while Layla and Michelle were rolling around afterward. :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I need to make a gif of the expression on Melina's face and then show LayCool with the belts.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope this means LayCool will be on both shows now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope so too.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh, I won't really mind it, just as long as they don't spend too much time talking like they do on SmackDown. God, that shit is annoying. :no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Well you can only have one pussy, your sig or your avatar :side:
> 
> Make a choice :frustrate


 i cant.. i simply cant


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

changed his carlito sig

dats not cool


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I say it is cool. That was an amazing moment in Status' sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Very amazing moment 

Now that i think about it, Melina doesnt have very good luck at NOC, Shes went in as champion 3 times and lost all 3 times :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Melina needs a heel turn. She's more boring than Ted DiBiase.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello. Night of champions was pretty good I'm so happy the dog face gremlin lost. also happy Daniel Bryan is new us champion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Melina


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes punk


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> likes punk


Nah i only like talented wrestlers


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao now i see why you like carlito


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i cant stop laughing at Danielson's new theme :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats so cute


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lights :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm tired of the crap!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Um some one woke up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What crap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rated-HBK said:


> I'm tired of the crap!


*Me too bro!

Wait.... what? lol.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Dibiase got a new theme


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds like shit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds more like a theme that a face would use


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

STALKER said:


> @ the fact Orton is champ.


*Randy Orton is your champ so deal with bitch.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Randy Orton is your champ so deal with bitch.*


Orton will lose the title to Morrison in a couple months.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*JoMo's time is definatley coming soon.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Orton will lose the title to Morrison in a couple months.


*Maybe in another world Mikey not here *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well we do know what will happen next week though


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*You do like Randy now right Mikey?*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

One hour till raw hopefully it's decent tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *You do like Randy now right Mikey?*


Yea im just messing with Medo, lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it just ended


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got my 900th trophy on PS3.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

future world champ


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

chris jericho called john morrison stupid that means he's the bestest right?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho is GOLD!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I figured Jericho could come up with something better than "Your a Stupid man", I know its PG and he cant call them Jackass or Son of a bitch anymore but Stupid man? Seriously?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But he punched a woman once that makes him the best wrestler evah also makes him God and jesus christ combined.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully by November when the election is over they will go back to TV-14!!!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just heard Daniel Bryan's new theme song is that suppose to be some kind of joke. LOL


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BRYAN

We don't get RAW here until tomorrow.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Two other wrestlers got new theme songs aswell, & they are horrible!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Ted Dibiase's new theme fucking owns.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah just heard ted's new theme and uh um.... no comment


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

He needs more than a new theme to improve his character.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Ted's theme sounds like it came from a Geico commercial.

Oh, and I think alot of people on here will be happy to know that...



Spoiler: Second Raw Tapings last night



Natalya won a Divas Battle Royal for a future shot at LayCool.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't remember how it sounds exactly but that's a good thing.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WWWYKI


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Absolutely.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Indeed


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BLUE CAT!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CANDICE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

"THE GREAT"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lights is pretty great isnt she:agree:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™;8867618 said:


> lights is pretty great isnt she:agree:


Actually i was just posting what you should have put after "CANDICE" cause that post should have said CANDICE "THE GREAT"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


>


has the best sig on WF atm


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should look at the screen cap I posted in WOW.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sorry i missed your post.. cant take my eyes off of melinas ass


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea that gif of Melina's ass is pretty epic


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I was going to use this with it but then I thought it was a little too much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wish she still wore the skirts though


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what ? 

melinas ass is a wonderful thing


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hiplop™;8867686 said:


> wish she still wore the skirts though


Agreed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

seems to be a IWC prototype 

why all the bandwagons in your sig?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LAYLAAA


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I cant believe WWE kept the Divas Title.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Doesnt have Daniel F'N Bryan in his sig or avy... WTF?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

No i dont, but he sure is awesome.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats what I like to hear. youre now officially a valued member of society. congrats on passing the test


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I still cant believe he had "Rise of the Valkryes" as his theme last night :lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I hope you dont mean that in a negative way... because if you do... well, lets just say there will be reprecussions. me and the stooges will rough you up for not liking an aspect of bryans work. dont push us.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought the theme was funny but i am a fan of his.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wouldnt it be awesome if Bryan eclisped MVP's record.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bryan deserves to hold the gold for a good while, and hopefully defends it alot too.*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Legit curious - how do i gain entry to The Flock?? Not being sarcastic I really want to know because thats two people with it in their avy. Whats the deal?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So, whats everyone doing?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

trying to find ways to cure a headache... you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lol, I am relaxing and stuff. May play Xenogears or something later before NXT is on.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hola mis amigos en la lucha libre foros.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know laycool are one of the best things in wrestling atm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*For sure man.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should worship LIGHTS


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Should have Daniel f'n Bryan in his sig and/or avy


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should have LIGHTS in his sig.. as without LIGHTS, all opinions are immediatly invalid


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive still never heard any of her songs


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

loser


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Likes Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Marks for Jack Swagger...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LAYLA.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Has the hottest woman in wrestling in his sig/avy

Edit: The first one was for Stratus

Purple Kisses: Makes the best sigs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

@PKShould know that if he replaced Peyton Manning with Tony Romo, that statement would be correct 

Is a Jersey Shore fan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Jersey Shore addict


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really Romo have you been watching the Cowboys play this season.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is from england, yet is still a fan of american football...

Strange :hmm:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ has a funny looking cat for an avy.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Joined in 06.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has read a scarily large amount of books since july 2007


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Is apparently....Straight Edge


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Has a Mexican JBL in his avy & sig.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

should know I'm currently reading my 1,102 book right now


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a big fan of Beyonce


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW thats old school.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Is a big fan of Beyonce


is actually listening to Maria's album


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maria > Lights :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you did not just say that *bitchy voice* 

*bitch slaps stratus *

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had updated my PS3 and later on I downloaded some new movie called Devil and tried to watch it on the PS3 it said the movie was protected and could not play. . Oh well so I watched it on my laptop it was pretty good.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hated 'devil'

Shyamalabadingdon should get fired from everything... he sucks

is a JZ fan


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Strange when I posted everyone started to get off line. yeah lot of crappy movies came out like piranha 3d and machete.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

should know i will be making my new sig request at 12:00


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fan of the great american dragon *


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

was suppose to go to the guy above me.lol. but i am a fan. though his new music bites


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Strange when I posted everyone started to get off line. yeah lot of crappy movies came out like piranha 3d and machete.


machete and pirhana were great :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think i'd rather have Michael Cole back on commentary for NXT3 after i seen who they just replaced him with fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I had updated my PS3 and later on I downloaded some new movie called Devil and tried to watch it on the PS3 it said the movie was protected and could not play. . Oh well so I watched it on my laptop it was pretty good.


Should know that the Chinese dude that played in Devil also played in Super Troopers


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know the black ref just got a boner in NXT, and is holding his balls atm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

really.lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

who wouldnt get one reffing kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ouch dieing sucks. I just died.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ummm... so like what is the number for 911 again?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

uh 519-321-1111 extention 4985


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

this sucks. i wanna to sleep. but i want to get my banner request done as early as i can


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is happy that Orton is the new WWE Champion :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well i dont mind it. i like orton . but obviously i would have rather seen barrett win


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually thought he'd win too after pinning Cena


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

same. but it doesnt matter. he'll get his reign sooner rather than later


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Barrett *SHOULD'VE* won the title. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*It is inevitable Barrett WILL win the title.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope Kaval wins his title shot, but after looking at the SD spoilers, that is very, very unlikely


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think he'll get an ic shot soon.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> I hope Kaval wins his title shot, but after looking at the SD spoilers, that is very, very unlikely


Oh come on, I doubt it could be that bad. I mean, he didn't lose to Chavo or anything right?



Spoiler: Kaval's match at SmackDown tapings



Fuck.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Would could be worse then losing to Chavo losing to Christian?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought you liked Christian


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Must have confused me with some one else.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I remember you always using sigs of him and you were a Edge fan too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That gif is awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Layla always makes a great entrance


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I preferred her split entrance.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Scamp


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NM BK! Just browsing the SDvsRaw site looking at videos I have missed. You?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just playing on TEw for a couple of hours. And Alicia Fox's model in SVR looks like Doink's hair painted brown and a Kristal Lashley model!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is a Killer.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

enjoys purple


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MEDOOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is from Canada.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Likes the Colts


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Nirvana!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

editted his post

DAMNIT


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I didn't, or are you referring to yourself/


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

meant nirvana but you posted 

and has a good banner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thats so overused. and pretty pointless


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

saying :side: is overused, is overused

HIPLOPMANIA RUNNING WILD ON JOSHOMAN


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WORD.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WORD LIFE. This is Basic Thuganomics


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ale - ale - ale alejandro


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

New avy for me :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She makes the rain fall.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PEANUT BUTTA JELLY PEANUT BUTTA JELLY,* PEANUT BUTTA JELLY WITH A BASEBALL BAT*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

To BK: Is that a saying she says?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Baseball Bat with a Blue Cat.

Na IYF.. It's the lines from the NXT theme tune. Because it goes: You make the rain fall,
and you're so beautiful that it's painful.
you told me that you were an angel. etc. etc.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

poor blue cat getting.. bat


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's either that or sit on the cat, not the bat.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Na IYF.. It's the lines from the NXT theme tune. Because it goes: You make the rain fall,
> and you're so beautiful that it's painful.
> you told me that you were an angel. etc. etc.


Got ya, Maxine is so hot though, she gets mad heat


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually like the look of her tbh. Put I did prefer her previous name of Liviana.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> It's either that or sit on the cat, not the bat.


but.. what if the cat with the bat is fat? this changes everything :hmm:

who ever said rhyming isnt fun :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> I actually like the look of her tbh. Put I did prefer her previous name of Liviana.


Yeah i dont really dig the name Maxine, considering her real name is Karlee Perez.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with calling her Karlee or something. When I think of someone called Maxine I think 80s housewife.

And Hippy. The cat may be indeed fat, but if that cat was wearing a hat, then the fat cat in a hat, would need the bat. That is the end of that!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you win 

and when i think ofmaxine i think of strippers


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone getting annoyed with AJ a little bit?



> and when i think ofmaxine i think of strippers


Not a bad thought


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well to be honest, I've not seen anything in AJ Lee to warrant the fans she has. I mean I've seen her work in FCW and she was OK, but I don't think she can pull it off in front of 20,000 and not 300 that she has become accustomed to. 

I mean Naomi has shined from a wrestling standpoint, and I can see her going very far, regardless of if she wins the contest. With AJ I don't see that in my opinion.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Anyone getting annoyed with AJ a little bit?


Not really. I think she's playing her role pretty good. Her personality matches someone of her stature.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Really? i see AJ being a star either way, she sucks on the mic, but i think she can improve

:yum: still loving the sig ADR.. everytime i see your posts i stop for like 5 mins and just stare


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> Really? i see AJ being a star either way, she sucks on the mic, but i think she can improve


That's about the only thing she need to work on. 



Hiplop™ said:


> :yum: still loving the sig ADR.. everytime i see your posts i stop for like 5 mins and just stare


lol

Should know I posted more of my masterful work from NXT last night in WOW. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Not really. I think she's playing her role pretty good. Her personality matches someone of her stature.


I think she gets a little over excited.

Anyone ever say to themselves "wtf is Naomi wearing?"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> I think she gets a little over excited.
> 
> Anyone ever say to themselves "wtf is Naomi wearing?"


i like her tight pants.. that is all


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know i made my sig request


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats nice.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

indeed it is


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My 2 cats > Blue cat.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you're cats are not blue, therefore the spanish cat wins


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:bs:.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sig matches his post


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

's cat fails compared to mine

SO HOW IS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm pretty good day, didn't get raped with homework like usual.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HOMEWORK is A CHILD PREDATOR... CALL 911...


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Blue pussy cat


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Daniel bryan is the best wrestler and the world and your not a true wrestling fan if you dont have him in your sig and avy!!! Youre no better than a idiot TNA fan if you dont support AMDRAG!!! BRYAN 4 LYFE.

hey sup


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sexy pussy (avatar)

that was at STALKER


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Daniel bryan is the best wrestler and the world and your not a true wrestling fan if you dont have him in your sig and avy!!! Youre no better than a idiot TNA fan if you dont support AMDRAG!!! BRYAN 4 LYFE.
> 
> hey sup


Lame.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG I'm a true wrestling fan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What am I then.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

someone who enjoys kisses of the purple variety...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Daniel bryan is the best wrestler and the world and your not a true wrestling fan if you dont have him in your sig and avy!!! Youre no better than a idiot TNA fan if you dont support AMDRAG!!! BRYAN 4 LYFE.
> 
> hey sup


Your not a true wrestling fan because you wont buy a 5 or 10 dollar membership to show daniel bryan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Your not a true wrestling fan because you wont buy a 5 or 10 dollar membership to show daniel bryan


This.. only real wrestling fans have a shiny yellow thing underneath their username

its the sign of credibility


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Also Chris Jericho > Daniel Bryan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

carlito , christian jericho and lights >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.everything else in the world... especially josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

good thing josh got bannned


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i only just read your sig's text.. clever :hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Also Chris Jericho < Daniel Bryan < Big show


fixed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

gave me deserving rep



Spoiler: STALKER



should know i returned the rep


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

STALKER said:


> fixed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

STALKER said:


> fixed.


PAUL 'THE GREAT' WRIGHT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

what do you guys think of dbs new theme?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> gave me deserving rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What's a dbs?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao look at you sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its obviously a poorly spelled Dragon ball Z

KAMI KAMI HAAGHHH


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh right. :$


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What does the S in Dragon Ball S stand for.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Z... andit stands for the Z fighters.. (the ones not as strong as goku, like yamcha, krillin etc)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I know what Z stands for but I said what the S stands for in dbs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought Morrison was gonna go super saiyan this past Raw when the camera zoom in on him :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Daniel SON .. maybe? 

:lmao W>C... i can picture that fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Kelly was awesome on the mic last night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah she was  not up to LAYLA standards, but still great 

KELLY Squared


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh, they're both hot. 

Ok so..I have a problem guys. I'm only like 14 and I've had this noticeable mustache for a while as kind of an early puberty thing. Anyways, it's become kind of a joke for the grade over time(not that I have a problem with that) but I think it looks kinda weird and every chick I've asked has said I should shave it, but my parents say it will just grow back really fast over and over again if I do. So what should I do?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shave it. 

then just continue to shave.. it wont grow back bigger.. thats a wives tale


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Hip.  Yeah, I've been leaning towards shaving it for the past few days.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eli Cottonwood would want you to keep your Mustache :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ITS A ME MARIO

dont most guys your age have moustaches, huganomics? i got mine when i was 12 :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The more you shave the faster it comes back that is true. I used to shave every other month then after a while it became every month not I have to shave every other week. I would shave it any way tbh.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> ITS A ME MARIO
> 
> dont most guys your age have moustaches, huganomics? i got mine when i was 12 :no:



Oh, did I say I was 14?  Yeah, I'm 12, but you could usually never tell that s!nce!d0n'ttyp3likethis.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh.. in that case i would DEFINITELY shave it


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Eh, they're both hot.
> 
> Ok so..I have a problem guys. I'm only like 14 and I've had this noticeable mustache for a while as kind of an early puberty thing. Anyways, it's become kind of a joke for the grade over time(not that I have a problem with that) but I think it looks kinda weird and every chick I've asked has said I should shave it, but my parents say it will just grow back really fast over and over again if I do. So what should I do?


Shave it, if it's only a mustache that is 

I'm sporting a CM Punk look right now, but my beard is a bit patchy :side:

Anyways my girl digs it, so I've kept it!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Joined the same year as me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Your usertitle mixed with your sig and avy is very confusing. :hmm: (@Stratus)

AMDRAG


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But it's stratus everything about him is very confusing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You could have FELLA as your usertitle if you go back to a Candice theme. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

No, id have to have 'Greatness' as my usertitle if im gonna have Candice in my sig


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That would be me having the great kahli in my sig and my user title saying best technical wrestler ever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lawls!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Has the vastly superior member of LayCool in his avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm going to watch the first episode of Boardwalk Empire now. A little late, but I'm finally getting around to it.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I forgot that came on Sunday, I wanted to watch it since Beuschemi is great in everything thing he's in and the story sounds interesting. I'll probably watch the repeat on Comcast OnDemand tomorrow.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive never heard of it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I forgot that came on Sunday, I wanted to watch it since Beuschemi is great in everything thing he's in and the story sounds interesting. I'll probably watch the repeat on Comcast OnDemand tomorrow.


http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/player/divxden.php?id=oi1lf9ptw23c

If you're interested right now.

@ Mike, it's a period piece about the prohibition era of the United States. I looked at the cast and Al Capone is a character on the show, so that looks interesting, but Steve Buscemi is the lead. If you don't remember the name, it's Mr. Pink, aka the "I never tip" guy in Reservoir Dogs. 

It was created by a guy who wrote 25 episodes of The Sopranos. Plus, Martin Scorsese is involved in the project and Martin basically has the midas touch (anything he touches turns to gold).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Ive never heard of it


Me too but that's no surprise lol.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.free-tv-video-online.info/player/divxden.php?id=oi1lf9ptw23c
> 
> If you're interested right now.
> 
> ...


Ah you always have the great links, thanks I will watch it now. Al Capone in it= Must Watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No problem, happy to help.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Loves Morrison


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not funny. You're not funny and nobody likes you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cm punk > NXT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, indeed, but I'd rather he be in the main event where he belongs instead of commentating on NXT. WTF are they doing with him?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think or more likely I hope he has a clearer direction once SD! is on syfy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, so do I. I guess I'll just have to be content with him being in a big non title fued, because I know he's not gonna be main eventing. We know who they're building to be the next heel champion. That's fine with me too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um who would that be?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO DEL RIO


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh right.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, so do I. I guess I'll just have to be content with him being in a big non title fued, because I know he's not gonna be main eventing. We know who they're building to be the next heel champion. That's fine with me too.


By big non title feud, do you mean jobbing to a main eventer :side:

Punk will have his time though, but he reminds me of Samoa Joe in TNA....could be used so much better.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I beat some huge demon but I just died. Dieing sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> ALBERTO DEL RIO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*gasp* he wink at me!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio sucks.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao. Hey IYF


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Everything about him annoys me, just a mexican JBL.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree.

I don't get the appeal myself.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You say that like it's a bad thing. JBL was the man.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I only liked JBL when he was the ass kicking APA member tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He was the promo god after his transformation, imo. Every time he had a mic, you just knew something brilliant was coming. Now I miss him. :$


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah he was awesome, but growing up APA were my favorite tag team (and Kronik for WCW). So yeah I will always prefer him as the beer drinking, poker playing, texas stereotype. Because that's what I grew up seeing him as.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I only started watching in '03. The APA sucked by then. :\


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah they pretty much did in 03. Back in 2000, I loved them, their little office which was just a door backstage :lmao.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*APA ruled, although 2Cool were always my team *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone else remember the Wall in WCW? I marked for him back in the day.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_*I marked for Vincent and Rodman.*_


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I marked for Raven and his Flock.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

kane!


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

stalker


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Rising/.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

THE CHAMP...IS...HERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hell yeah.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Rising said:


> stalker


Rising. Shame your offline.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Loves Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bucs 2-0 OMG


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fellow Kanenite *


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Bucs 2-0 OMG


They play Pittsburgh this week in Pitt & im scared :$


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If the steelers Defense continues to play like they've been playing, the Bucs will lose.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its gonna be a real test for Josh Freeman.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hey peeps.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey PK how are you?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm good listen to music, just about to play some PS3.

U?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just flicking through the TV channels to see whats on, nothing much tonight, except NXT a little later on.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will be watching NXT, just for CM Punk.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah sounds like a good show. I haven't been able to watch it on this PC as it doesn't have any sound  so have to wait till today. But I don't mind.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone know when the next packers game is? if they even have another game?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> anyone know when the next packers game is? if they even have another game?


Yeah Hip, on the next MNF at Chicago. 

On a side note, Facebook is down. :cussin:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so when is it on ? :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

8:30 PM. I had to go through a couple Wiki and Google searches just to find out whether you're in the same time zone as me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Huganomics


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn.. im not going to skip raw for footballl

hope packers win


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey Huganomics


Hey BK.  On a random note, I think Katie is FAR hotter than either Daffney or Victoria/Tara, especially when she's in normal attire and not the gothic stuff she wore on ECW.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I'm going to watch MNF and then watch Raw on DVR. 

*edit*

Should know I think she's hotter than them no matter what she's wearing.



BambiKiller said:


> Just flicking through the TV channels to see whats on, nothing much tonight, except NXT a little later on.


There's so many shows on tonight that I want to watch but I can only DVR two at a time so I'm going to miss them.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But I am in England, and the TV sucks 


And Hug i would agree but I can not. Katie looks hot whatever she wears, as does Daffers and Victoria (refuse to call her Tara).


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know I'm going to watch MNF and then watch Raw on DVR.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


Oh I agree, just saying she looks better in normal stuff.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

agreed , tara sucks as a name :no:

big bang theory tonight  been waiting so long


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Psycho Victoria > Crybaby Tara... And I don't care if Katie is hotter than them or not, they are all my Beautiful poison


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That's another show I won't be able to dvr. I'll just watch it on hulu.

*edit*

Is correct about the ">"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i am the new leader of the improv team ... TAKE THAT BITCHAASS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice job Hip.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thanks 

RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Join Date: Nov 2009


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow like I didn't already know :gun: :lmao.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has 4;330 posts


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Has 6 bars of the LIGHT GREEN!~ rep, while I just got my first one.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

awwww


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i've also been here 4 years

granted i was a jobber on here for 4 years

then BK gladly put me over as a main eventer :side:

REAL LIFE WRRESTLING COMPARISONS... FTW


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> awwww




:side:



And I'm proud to say I got my first one for rightfully calling Bar Refaeli the hottest woman in the world. :sex


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bar rafelli isnt very hot imo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

u crazy.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

perhaps just her immediate google pics arent to my liking

hmm shes hot, but not like :shocked: hot


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I am officially all Maxined out


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


>




Yeah Hiplop, that's for you.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:yum: i still dont think shes the hottest in the world, certainly hot though


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not very much to my liking, but as someone pointed out. I only like woman with black hair and a bit of eyeliner fpalm.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

now i understand your hate of trish


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shes not the hottest woman in the world but shes in top 20.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who is it?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

leonardio dicaprios squeeze


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:yum:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Huganomics said:


>





Hiplop™ said:


> :yum:


Yeah, case closed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is a 12 year old with good taste in girls


Strange, when i was 12 i was scared of girls fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Huganomics is 12?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> is a 12 year old with good taste in girls
> 
> 
> Strange, when i was 12 i was scared of girls fpalm


The fuck? I already a GF in 3rd Grade. The bitch has realized what she left behind since too. 



Purple Kisses said:


> Huganomics is 12?


:lmao Yeahhhh...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is the Doctor of Huganomics :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

mhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is Drunk :lmao not huge.bk


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> is a 12 year old with good taste in girls
> 
> 
> Strange, when i was 12 i was scared of girls fpalm


I was hitting on my neighbor's daughter when I was 6 :lmao

But Huganomics....keep up your good taste in women and you're the next Batista :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i have the best taste in women on this forum.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:no::no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i have the WORST taste in women on this forum.


I know but it's ok. 





Hello everyone.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

leave my drunken state alone you cock juggling thunder slut! :lmao.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bambi, thought you were Straight-Edge :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats me... :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

@BK Is apparently drunk 8*D

And I actually felt really awkward being on a wrestling forum when I was 12 until I saw guys left and right talking about how they joined when they were 12. 

And yes, I adopted a smark's wrestling point of view pretty early.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I don't believe anyone knows my age. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Apparently Stratus gets everyone confused with some one else lol he got me confused with a christian fan once.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes I'm drunk so what. FUCKING PARTAY MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> Should know I don't believe anyone knows my age. :side:


um 42?

Guess my age and name and you win.....










a cookie.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

And Rated-HBK, you couldn't possibly be my age since you have a paid account.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao
> 
> And Rated-HBK, you couldn't possibly be my age since you have a paid account.


I do have parents though. :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is 18? :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

No one knows my age 8*D



NasJayz said:


> Apparently Stratus gets everyone confused with some one else lol he got me confused with a christian fan once.


I still think you used to have Christian sigs and you were calling yourself one of his "Peeps" :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

i dont have parents i was adopted by my grandparents


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> is 18? :hmm:


Is sort of close. :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Rated-HBK said:


> Is sort of close. :hmm:


17 or 19 ? :argh:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rated-HBK is some where between 1 and 100? years old I think.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

20...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

NasJayz said:


> Rated-HBK is some where between 1 and 100? years old I think.


You got it.


but no I'm 15! I also joined when I was 12, only cause my brother was on here.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn i feel old seeing everyone elses ages


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

joined when I was 20 and erm I'm 21 now. Still don't make me Pyro!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So do I win a cookie?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know chocolate chip cookies are like the greatest fucking things ever.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i joined when i was 13


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm 21 

Should also know that I can't wait to watch The Big Bang Theory & $#*! My Dad Says, tonight


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow now I feel really old lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im 26, how do you think i feel


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm 18 yay.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I'm 21
> 
> Should also know that I can't wait to watch The Big Bang Theory & $#*! My Dad Says, tonight


I'm not crazy, my mother had me tested


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Who is the oldest member here? By oldest I mean age wise, not how long they been on here.

Should also know that I'm watching Ferris Bueller's Day Off.

Edit: 

lol, can't wait for the premire tonight


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rajah I used to call him grandpa.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao how old is he?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

36 i think.
im sure theres some older posters, but hes the oldest i know of


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I remember some one older I just forgot his name I remember I always use to make fun of him for being so old and I remember he had the grim reaper for his avatar.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

2slick


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> 2slick


yeah that's it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao A forum with 12 and 36 year olds. Niceee.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> 36 i think.
> im sure theres some older posters, but hes the oldest i know of


:shocked: damn that is old. 




NasJayz said:


> I remember some one older I just forgot his name I remember I always use to make fun of him for being so old and I remember he had the grim reaper for his avatar.


lol


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao A forum with 12 and 36 year olds. Niceee.


hes 3 times older than you :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> hes 3 times older than you :lmao


And I got rep from him just the other day. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just more years and I'll be 30 years old.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

11 more years then i'm 30.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

9 more years & I will be 30.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

4 years for me


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

11 and a half years till im 30.. oh god


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^And to think I have to wait 8 Damn months just to be 13.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fuck, now i feel old


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I remember when I was 13, good times.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SAME... GREAT YEAR


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished i was atleast 18 again, that was a great year for me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> I remember when I was 13, good times.


Yeah, around this age it's a pretty fucking good time.  Though I'd much appreciate it if there wasn't that weird weight gain puberty thing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I remember when a quarter bought you groceries for a month and before tv we used to have the radio.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ you didnt have a TV.. you're only like 27 ? arent you 

huganomics, word of advice, dont be a sissy when it comes to girls, like dont be one of those lame movie stereotypes

BE BADASS


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

boom shakalaka


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> ^ you didnt have a TV.. you're only like 27 ? arent you
> *
> huganomics, word of advice, dont be a sissy when it comes to girls, like dont be one of those lame movie stereotypes*
> 
> BE BADASS


 I don't get it. What does that mean exactly?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember when I was 15 that was good times for me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Fuck girls life's better with out them I'm 27 and I ever had one GF and I'm fine. All girls do is bother and take your money.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

flat chested


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I remember being 10 it was 1999, and I loved HEad! Take that as you will! :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I don't get it. What does that mean exactly?


like, dont try and be some sissy guy, like talking about "true love' all the time

being badass is the way to go


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Fuck girls life's better with out them I'm 27 and I ever had one GF and I'm fine. All girls do is bother and take your money.


Yep you are right about that, well that's what one of my ex gf's did anyway. :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> like, dont try and be some sissy guy, like talking about "true love' all the time
> 
> being badass is the way to go


Oh I see...

Fuck. Too late for that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Oh I see...
> 
> Fuck. Too late for that.


if you ever get compared to edward cullen or anyone similar, beat yourself with a club, to kill those brain cells

then turn into SAMUEL L FUCKING JACKSON


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I CAN'T STAND THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I CAN'T STAND THESE MOTHER FUCKING SNAKES ON THIS MOTHER FUCKING PLANE!


BEST MOVIE QUOTE IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> if you ever get compared to edward cullen or anyone similar, beat yourself with a club, to kill those brain cells
> 
> then turn into SAMUEL L FUCKING JACKSON


You want him to turn into a bald black actor?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SIT YOUR ASS DOWN, CLARENCE


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you know what happens to a Toad when struck by lightning?... The same thing that happens to everything else!


Hey nas that guy is cool don't make him go all Mace Windu on your ass!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^:lmao

@Hip:Eh, I don't come off as a F-A-G or anything, but I wouldn't really consider myself a real badass either. I'm kind of a badass-sissy mix I guess.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

STORM FOR THE WIN

Just be warned, young master of huganomics, girls will shit in your hat if you come off too sissyish


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Do I owe you money?

*no*

Then Remy LeBeau I am!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think BK might have been smoking them funny cigarettes as well.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No no Cigarettes just plenty of alcohol. Fucking PARTAY Mother Fucka!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ITS THE EYE ...OF THE TIGER


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's the king of the fight! blah blah blah Sly Stallone in ninja gear or someting I dunno!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I hate that RAW is using the white ropes instead of the red ones. Which they should go back too, & also they need to quit changing the ropes for ever PPV & keep it black like it use to be!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> STORM FOR THE WIN
> 
> Just be warned, young master of huganomics, girls will shit in your hat if you come off too sissyish


Haha  I'm definitely not the biggest badass, but if anybody ever messed with a girl of mine I'd surely verbally and/or physically own them, so I guess I'm alright. 

Oh, and my excessive cussing from time to time at school probably makes me come off as quite the opposite of sissy.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

good for you Huga here is a cookie... NOW SHUT UP :lmao.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Haha  I'm definitely not the biggest badass, but if anybody ever messed with a girl of mine I'd surely verbally and/or physically own them, so I guess I'm alright.
> 
> Oh, and my excessive cussing from time to time at school probably makes me come off as quite the opposite of sissy.


SHIT GOD DAMN IT BITCH FUCKING STOP CUSSING IT'S FUCKING BAD YOU FUCKING FUCK.











:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

@PK Likes Selena Gomez, she only has 1 good song IMO

Daniel Bryan fan...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

selena has songs?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, shes actually a famous singer unlike Lights :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I still have yet to know what the fuck Selena Gomez btch features or whatever her names is does.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> SHIT GOD DAMN IT BITCH FUCKING STOP CUSSING IT'S FUCKING BAD YOU FUCKING FUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lmao

And since you guys just mentioned it....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What song is that Stratus.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Naturally


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Yea, shes actually a famous singer unlike Lights :side:


:cuss: at least lights has talent :cuss:

hiplop has evolved into HIPLOPASAURUS REXX


RAWRRRRGHHHH ILL BITE YOUR HEAD OFF


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus U should listen to A Year Without Rain, that song is fucking awesome.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

funny when some one talks about something or someone famous I never heard of it or them. I never head of LIGHTS or selena gomez. Hell it's getting to the point where people are talking about wrestlers I never heard of lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I might see what S>G. songs I can download check her out.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Stratus U should listen to A Year Without Rain, that song is fucking awesome.




:lmao Yeah totally "one of the best songs you've ever heard". :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You spin me right round baby right round like a record baby, right round round round round!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I might see what S>G. songs I can download check her out.


Or you can try youtube.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes it is Huganomics.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Or I could try Samuel Mother Fucking Jackson!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should listen to Mission Statement by Stone Sour. Badass song.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should listen to lights.. shes beautiful *drools*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried listing to a year with out rain right now on youtube and had to turn it off after 1 minute. 






Any other songs/ singers I should try out?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Or you could role up a fatty for this pimp daddy! Cuz I been pimping hoes nationwide!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Or I could try Samuel Mother Fucking Jackson!



ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! THE SNAKES ON A PLANE QUOTE IS SO MOTHA FUCKING AWESOME I HAD TO PUT IT IN MY MOTHA FUCKING SIG!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know im listening to a great band called Paramore


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao

No mo Misery Business


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Should know im listening to a great band called Paramore


Hell yes


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

They're not that famous over here, Misery Business only one that got into the top 20. Airplanes did but that's less Paramore and more HAyley.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should listen to Mission Statement by Stone Sour. Badass song.


I think most people hear like disney and pop songs.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i hate 'airplanes'


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know i hate 'airplanes'




Why Hip? IT'S STILL A GOOD FUCKING SONG TO ME DAMNIT!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

overplayed and i despise rap


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm...I have this weird thing where I hate 98% of rap but I usually love songs that have rap mixed with actual singing.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I think most people hear like disney and pop songs.


Should know I think that's kinda sad.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Airplanes in the night sky... Talibans favorite thing!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just tried that airplanes song and could only stand 40 seconds before turning it off.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont listen to the Radio so im not sick of Airplanes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know I think that's kinda sad.


yeah it sure is.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I just tried that airplanes song and could only stand 40 seconds before turning it off.


Eh, to each his own I guess.

Speaking of those Rap mixed with singing songs, this is a good example of what I mean.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

B.o.B is awesome. His song Magic (with Rivers from Weezer) is pretty awesome too.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm off to bed im drunk as a skunkl./ Night peepsas


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> yeah it sure is.


Did you listen to that Stone Sour song yet?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> B.o.B is awesome*. His song Magic (with Rivers from Weezer) is pretty awesome too.*


Oh....I'm a fan of Airplanes and Nothing On You, but Magic fucking sucks IMO.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did you listen to that Stone Sour song yet?


No I'll try that one now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't know why, just thought I would post this. 

Edit-Looks like it won't fucking come up. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should listen to Mission Statement by Stone Sour. Badass song.


Just listened too it and ya it's awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that TNA's new dvd about the asylum is gonna suck. They showed Punk in the preview


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Just listened too it and ya it's awesome.


Sweet I thought you would like it 











Stratus said:


> Should know that TNA's new dvd about the asylum is gonna suck. They showed Punk in the preview


Punk = Awesome!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Should know that TNA's new dvd about the asylum is gonna suck. They showed Punk in the preview


well if you say it's going to suck means it's going to be awesome and I should get it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Poor mike and his bad taste in everything.








I know your name.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell me who I am?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Tell me who I am?


Ashley?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Ashley?


WTF? :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lmao that's awesome.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

anyway is your name is john Joe perter smith the third?




or is it John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that theres gonna be another match for the "Cage Key" on Impact. Im waiting to see if CAGE KEY is written on the Cage Key again :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

You know my laptop is related to the laptop that is the gm of Raw. 

hey mike mickey michael Michele, Michelle, Michaela, Mechelle, Micheline, Michaelle.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that it's an honour that I'm your new favorite poster


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm hoping to see mickie james on tna and her tna. :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I'm hoping to see mickie james on tna and her tna. :side:


OH HELL YES! +Katie Lea hopefully. :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that it's an honour that I'm your new favorite poster


...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TNA needs to sign Candice


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah true mikey mike michaels they do need talentless whore's who can't wrestle.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm hoping Mickie will wear skirts again in TNA!

Edit: 

lol that is the right way to describe Candice. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


>


:yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching tna impact oh great hamada and taylor wylde are on. :no:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Should know that TNA's new dvd about the asylum is gonna suck. They showed Punk in the preview


Punk is awesome. :flip


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I watched a bit of impact and was wondering why Sabu was on my tv.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Man i got ROH & Maxine fever.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what's an roh?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ring Of Honor, thats were the guy in your sig became a STAR.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh never heard of it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well excuse me for not nothing what the fuck ring of honor is.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie :yum:*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Medo!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Greetings!*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Bambi *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wat up!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Fabo*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has a gif of Orton putting the Smack-Down on Shesmus's ass.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EA...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What up PK?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Litening to Music and dowloading video at work.

U?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know this is the first post in this thread in over 2 hours. :hmm:

No school today for me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BASIC HUGANOMICS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

EXCUSE ME!!!!! 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

LAY OUT!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DANCING BANANA! :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LACKING AN AVATAR


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BLUE CAT and Singer ive never heard of :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'D RATHER HAVE NOTHING THAN THE FUCKING SMALL-ASS PICTURE I'M ALLOWED TO HAVE! 8*D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i see your point.. buy a membership then :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> i see your point.. buy a membership then :side:



My parents would have to. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hola.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Or the winner of NXT4 if not got one will get one


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ergh.. convince your parents.. or con someone into buying one for you :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Or the winner of NXT4 if not got one will get one


 ORLY? 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> ergh.. convince your parents.. or con someone into buying one for you :side:



Is that what you did Hip?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGFtFhj55RU

Should know that this is one of the greatest Raw segments, ever.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's not from Raw. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

PPV, Whatever


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It was from a PPV I think :s... Anyways Candice was always wa sgreat when she wasn't required to wrestle!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, even though it was from GAB 07, that was fucking hot as hell, and the reactions from the Hardys and Simmons were priceless.

Edit-Should know this is my 100th post in this thread.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have about 100 posts in this thread too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Is that what you did Hip?


actually someone offered to buy me one 

how do you tell how many posts you have in a thread?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

see where it says replies and see the number click on it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 140.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> actually someone offered to buy me one
> 
> how do you tell how many posts you have in a thread?


When you click on the reply number that's beside the thread title when you come into the word games section, it shows who's posted in the thread and exactly how many times they've posted in it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

where nas? like on the post?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

in the forum section, you have the number of posts next to the name of that thread click the post number!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow I have more post's in here then I taught.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have 1022 fpalm

i have the most

1. me
2. Bk
3. Josh
4. Stratus
5. Nasjays


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Yeah Hip I was like "holy fucking hell" when I first saw your number of posts in here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

who's this Nasjays? And why have I never seen him?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its sad considering this threads only been around 4 weeks... 

and i have 1/5 of the posts


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't like this guy Nasjays.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Only 560? Damn i used to be the leader of posts in this thread


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i overtook you


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't believe that I have over 350 post in this thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:yum: butter


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^:lmao Agreed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Melina and Layla. :yum:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Facepalm? Are you saying Melina and Layla aren't hot as hell? :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Melina would be hot if it weren't for her dog face. She should wear a paper bag or something to cover up her face.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That is worthy of a fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Melina would be hot if it weren't for her dog face. She should wear a paper bag or something to cover up her face.


ThankYou! Melina has a fine ass body, So does Layla, but Melinas face & Layla's voice doesn't do it for me


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is correct.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah layla should never touch a mic ever again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

laylas voice is sexy


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Only 560? Damn i used to be the leader of posts in this thread


yeah, but like 98% of yours are this :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Melina would be hot if it weren't for her dog face. She should wear a paper bag or something to cover up her face.




:no: Eh, to each own his own I guess. I think she's hotter than Layla. :side:

Well except for when Layla does that thing where sits on the rope and kinda slides her arm across it. Holy fuck.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive only done that a couple times.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Michelle should never talk on a mic, god that voice is annoying, didnt know people from Florida talked like there from the south.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is correct.


Is very wise 



NasJayz said:


> Yeah layla should never touch a mic ever again.


Agreed!




Hiplop™ said:


> laylas voice is sexy


What? How can you find her voice sexy? I find it aggravating at it's best.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I THROW MY HANDS UP IN THE AIR SOMETIMES.. SAYING HEYO GOTTA LET GO


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know Maxine is the 2nd hottest NXT Diva.

Edit-GODDAMNIT HOW ABOUT THE NEXT PERSON WHO POSTS WHILE I'M TRYING TO REPLY TO SOMEBODY GETS THEIR BALLS CUT OFF! :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like that blond chick form whatever Country she is from.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The only one I find attractive from nxt season 3 is Aksana.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

More Maryse speaking french on the mic please.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^Ehhh, I don't really find Aksana, Jamie, or Naomi attractive.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Layla is great on the mic.. what are you guys talking about ? fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> The only one I find attractive from nxt season 3 is Aksana.


Yep I think that's her. :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Naomi is disgusting looking imo anyway.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^Hell no. She has fucking ABS for God sakes. :no:

^Talking about Aksana.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Yep I think that's her. :yum:


She wants to entertainment you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaitlyn is the hottest NXT Diva.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> She wants to entertainment you.


She can entertainment me all she wants


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh, Kaitlyn can look pretty hot, but AJ>everybody. :agree:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kaitlyn looked pretty hot in her red dress on NXT.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

kaitlyn >>>>>>>>>>>>>> all other nxt divas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Layla is as good on the mic as the great kahli.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know, something about Kaitlyn's face turns me off.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kaitlyn is like a mixture of Velvet Sky and Ashley Massaro, which makes her even hotter.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ummm Kaitlyn is hot, but she's not even in Velvet's or Ashley's(pre-08 return) leauge.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

velvet and ashley still have her beat though, IMO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Velvet > Kaitlyn > that other one.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ Swap Kaitlyn and Velvet



Huganomics said:


> I don't know, something about Kaitlyn's face turns me off.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Naomi is disgusting looking imo anyway.


Total horseface.



> Should know Maxine is the hottest NXT Diva.


:agree:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> ^^^ Swap Kaitlyn and Velvet


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree about Naomi being disgusting.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

her ass is nice


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kaitlyn is so overrated its ridiculous.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

namoi sure does have a big fat ass.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

InYourFace said:


> Kaitlyn is so overrated its ridiculous.


YESSSS!x100. Maxine is hotter.  And then my favorite AJ is better than both.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

You guys sure do love diva wrestling.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah i just love chicks in general


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Divas wrestle?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> You guys sure do love diva wrestling.


If I didn't know how to make gifs, I probably wouldn't give a shit about it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hiplop™ said:


> nah i just love chicks in general


Pretty much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> If I didn't know how to make gifs, I probably wouldn't give a shit about it.


if you didnt make gifs, i probably wouldnt either :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

InYourFace said:


> Divas wrestle?




:lmao



Hiplop™;8878524 said:


> nah i just love chicks in general





Purple Kisses said:


> Pretty much.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who know.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I havent really cared much since Trish, Lita, Candice, Ashley and Mickie left.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I miss Mickie James.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't anymore.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She'll be back in TNA soon and hopefully wearing skirts again


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The graphic showroom is dead


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I miss Mickie James.


Same.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

who knew we would agree on something Mikey Mike Michaels.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Triple M.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:

So what is everybody doing?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching tv while uploading porn to some website.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What website?

I'm watching Smackdown.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

pornhub


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Watching tv while *Doing something i should keep it to my self.*


Fixed it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lame.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Selena Gomez has better accuracy then Drew Brees, She stays calm under
> Pressure better then Tom Brady, is more mobile then *Mick Vick*, throws better deep balls
> then Aaron Rodgers and read defenses way, way better then the Great Peyton Manning.


Who's that? :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I fucked up.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Some one related to katie vick perhaps.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maybe.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thread died again...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^Yeah, I just kinda slowly fade away from it when that happens.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just had dinner.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Daniel Bryans Generic rock theme > new theme


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Final Countdown > all


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

that would be perfect for db. it sucks that kaval got Wade barretts fcw theme. i was hoping barrett would get it when nexus broke up


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade should keep the N theme.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Didnt Wade have his own theme during NXT? i cant remember


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching SD, you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NM man! Can't wait until next week when Smackdown moves to SyFy then I can watch it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that the channel i have that airs SD right now has a very very outdated graphic promoting the show. It has Umaga, Jeff Hardy and Shelton Benjamin on it. Its really bugging me, glad that SD is moving to SyFy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josh™;8878927 said:


> that would be perfect for db. it sucks that kaval got Wade barretts fcw theme. i was hoping barrett would get it when nexus broke up


Of course it would be. It's his old song.



Stratus said:


> Should know that the channel i have that airs SD right now has a very very outdated graphic promoting the show. It has Umaga, Jeff Hardy and Shelton Benjamin on it. Its really bugging me, glad that SD is moving to SyFy


In the description for RAW here, Fox8 is telling me to enjoy all of the action including RAW's top superstars - Batista, Rey Mysterio and Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, kind of excited for SmackDown's move to SyFy. Loving the Hayley Williams GIFs btw Scamp.  My future wife is Taylor Swift, but Hayley would probably be my second choice.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

May know that Kurt Angle once said "Huganomics" during a promo on SD years ago


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> May know that Kurt Angle once said "Huganomics" during a promo on SD years ago


Should know that's why Huganomics is my username, it's not a coincidence.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Didnt Wade have his own theme during NXT? i cant remember


He was suppose to get one when he won the talk the talk challenge. but he never got it.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Wade should keep the N theme.


Should know I like your signature :side:

A LOT :sex


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has an avy of Karen Jarrett


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lov layla! meet her at wm 26, pure awesome


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

smackdown has been um interesting so far.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that THIS epic shit from my future wife is coming out in exactly a month.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

seen some people on smackdown I never seen before.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know im addicted to "Ok Time For Plan B" from Enter Shikari.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have never listen to that song.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes my new avatar

Edit: Just relized how much shit i would take for it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dead thread.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. likes my spoiler


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is correct.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Offline :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Online


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHAT'S UP BICTCHES!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I really like the ending to SmackDown last night :shocked:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know Nirvana is overrated as fuck. 8*D


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Should know Nirvana is overrated as fuck. 8*D


fpalm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

boo doo bee doo/.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> fpalm



And so is Orton. 

Stone Cold, however, I have nothing bad to say about.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lies.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:

Selena :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'THE GREAT'


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Indeed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Woo Woo Woo


You Know It.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bro..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Whats up?*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NM, just relaxing for me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I'm watching a replay of Paul Berrer's return yeseterday!

What's everyone up to?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Should know I'm watching a replay of Paul Berrer's return yeseterday!
> 
> What's everyone up to?


Should know that I'm glad he's back!

NM just watching Alabama vs Arkansas.

What's up with you?

Hey ADR. What's up?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey ADR. What's up?


Not much. Just made and posted some gifs from Impact in WOW.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> Not much. Just made and posted some gifs from Impact in WOW.


Why look at pictures in that section, when I can stare at your signature 

Nothing much Nirvana, setting up my fantasy teams for tomorrow...Arkansas looks damn good btw


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey peeps.


Should know I was just thinking about how you were taking a long ass time to update the sim league when....you updated the sim league.  Pretty shocked that Petey got eliminated. Hiplop's gonna be pissed.

@InstantClassic2.0: Should know I'm still pissed off that I forgot to show up to my Fantasy draft this year. :sad:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> Not much. Just made and posted some gifs from Impact in WOW.


Awesome will have to check it out. 



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Nothing much Nirvana, setting up my fantasy teams for tomorrow...Arkansas looks damn good btw


Same here, I don't know who I should start I have Donald Driver as one of my starting WRs but I think I might bench him & put Mike - Sims Walker in instead.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

start MR. Packer.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know im #1 in bks Sim league. and Hippy got eliminated


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I have Driver as well :lmao

He's been solid, but nothing special...go with Driver, because Jaguars are garbage!

@Huganomics, too bad...I was late to mine but I still got Ray Rice and Andre Johnson


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ List will never be finished


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Should know I was just thinking about how you were taking a long ass time to update the sim league when....you updated the sim league.  Pretty shocked that Petey got eliminated. Hiplop's gonna be pissed.


Yeah I guess I took my sweet time, was waiting for the final pro poll, by the time it came in yesterday I was really tired so went to be dinstead ... And yeah Hiplop won't be happy, but hey it's how it goes. Also he was only 2 points away from staying


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> start MR. Packer.





InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I have Driver as well :lmao
> 
> He's been solid, but nothing special...go with Driver, because Jaguars are garbage!


I started him last week, Driver gave me 15 points, but Walker gave me 26 points! I was pissed off about that. But I still pulled out the win. So I guess I will leave Driver in.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who Dat?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm going to make a LayCool sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That gif is awesome. Not the Kaitlyn getting kicked part though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a Cena fan yet has an Orton sig :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Is a Cena fan yet has an Orton sig :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

YOU CANT SEE ME 8*D


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:

Cena>Orton.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:agree:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Carlito > cena > orton :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy > All 

Nice sig HBK


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Jeff Hardy > Nobody
> 
> Nice sig HBK


Thanks. 

Oh and I fixed your comment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> *Jeff Hardy > All *
> 
> Nice sig HBK


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MARTH


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

O.R.T.O.N :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lives in mickie world

VELVET FREAKING SKY


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING HELL HIPLOP I KNOW I JIZZED IN MY PANTS WHEN I SAW THAT TOO :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

12 year olds cant jizz :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Remember when we were talking about the mustache and I talked about being affected by early puberty? Wellllll...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

orite


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Yeah....it's quite the *ahem* nice experience. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should have layla as his avy.. :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Replied while I was replying.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiplop™ said:


> should have layla as his avy.. :side:


I like Michelle more tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a cat?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a cat, but I would really prefer having a dog. :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> I like Michelle more tbh.


I taught I was the only one.






Hello peoples.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just noticed yet another American Pie sequel on tv fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

DAN! where have you been all day.

if you have been in the nxt sl thread i have some bad news


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mickie and Velvet. :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dead Thread....


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

It sure is.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

No this thread is Flawless. Ha.... HA


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So how have you guys been today. I went to walmart and bought some nom noms to eat and got the sims 3.



Nice gifs of velvets sweet ass Mickey Mike Michaels.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

sweet. i want that game


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I'm eating Froot Loops at 12:30 AM just because they're that FUCKING good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You know what i havent had in a while...Big League Chew :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> You know what i havent had in a while...Big League Chew :hmm:


http://big-league-chew.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What the fuck is Big League Chew? What a jobber cereal.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Bored


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck..apparently Big League Chew is gum. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Saw mtv Music video awards today and most of the people on there I never heard of.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd never heard of Florence+The Machine before, but I'm pretty sure I know of everybody else who performed. Taylor Swift's(<3) performance and the B.o.B/Bruno Mars/Hayley Williams w/Paramore medley were the only performances I've seen or really plan on seeing.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I'm buying the new I-Pod Touch tomorrow or Monday 

Did anyone watch Boise State/Oregon State, I'm convinced Boise is going to go al the way......to the National Title game then lose :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Should know I'm buying the new I-Pod Touch tomorrow or Monday


:hmm: I'm doing a PowerPoint project in my 21st Century Tech class about IPods. Of course mine is so fucking awesome, the dumbass that sits beside me keeps asking me for help. 



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Did anyone watch Boise State/Oregon State, I'm convinced Boise is going to go al the way......to the National Title game then lose :side:


Who do you have in mind that would beat them in the NT game?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Who do you have in mind that would beat them in the NT game?


From what I've seen, I think Bama and Ohio State could beat them. Alabama looked weak today, yet they had the tenacity to pull it out in the end. Ohio State's D worries me, but they look great on offense.

btw does anyone here have an Itouch4? One of my bros just got one, he already was having issues with light leak :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

offline


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> From what I've seen, I think Bama and Ohio State could beat them. Alabama looked weak today, yet they had the tenacity to pull it out in the end. Ohio State's D worries me, but they look great on offense.
> 
> btw does anyone here have an Itouch4? One of my bros just got one, he already was having issues with light leak :lmao


i have one.. its freaking amazing

at first the screen is yellowish, then you just have to wait 3 or 4 days and it will turn amazing


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thinks Rob Terry will win nxt


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well its not gonna be Petey :lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has the second most posts in this thread


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No Touching!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

How can you tell


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how can i tell.. what? :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the post count for the thread


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh on the page where it shows all the threads in word games, like where all the titles are, if you go to the right and see the # of replies, click on that number


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

oh yeah. i forgot about that


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has the same dream as i do


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i like it :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I made one for bk too. and yesterday i just has the mod bar as my avatar. but i took it off so i wouldnt get in trouble


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

can you edit it for my new usertitle :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe later


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fine


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

mwhahahahahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

maybe ill edit it to a super mod. or even


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Offline :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vel, Vel


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a sexy girl in his avy


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has a sexy girl in his sig.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shes mine ALLL MINE


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Really? Cause I had her last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Sheamus had some harsh and very non PG words for Nexus :side:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSGH8VexB8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

velvets ass is fantastic :yum:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Velvet = tna biggest draw.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is absolutely correct, without TBP tna would be getting even worse ratings..


stalks me :argh:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm bored.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should get aksana to entertainment you, then


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

She can entertainment me all she wants


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

needs obama to wash his genitals :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

look at the thread title in the rants section :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Some of the posts in the ass or boobs thread are fucking really creepy, though maybe that's just my virgin 12 year old ass talking.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

like what ? :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KILL.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> like what ? :hmm:


Well I mean it's just really descriptive.  For example..



RatedRudy said:


> yes that right there, omg, just imagine how it would feel having velvet sky's ass slamming up and down on your penis, ABSOLUTELY PHENOMENAL.... nothing beats that





Chuck Norris said:


> I like both. Two of my hands on the ass, two on the boobs and two of my penises in the ass and vagina.





RatedRudy said:


> definatly ass, no better feeling that imagining a nice rounded smoking ass slamming up and down on you





raw-monster said:


> True, but boobs slamming down on your face and you licking them and playing with them and biting them is also pretty good.


:lmao Plus I'd never heard of BITING boobs before.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Well I mean it's just really descriptive.  For example..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then you, are missing out


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm: I see, I'll have to add biting boobs to my list of perverted middle school jokes.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sex is rather over rated.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Anal is underrated.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm: I'll find whether that's correct or not in a few years.

God Damn, it's probably going to be awesome.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say...











Good afternoon guys.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao Sticksy, Juptier are complaining that im not as good of a poster as josh. if he was so good he wouldnt have gotten banned


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ agreed

Huganomics, it is awesome..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm: I apparently wasn't around when the other Josh was prominent, wouldn't know. But yeah, Sticksy's an ass, I haven't seen what Jupiter did to annoy everybody, at least just judging by his posts in the last few days.



Stratus said:


> Nice





Hiplop™ said:


> ^ agreed
> 
> *Huganomics, it is awesome..*


Yeah, that would be who I'm mentally dating.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So who gonna win NXT2, Hippy and Hug?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Me :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh will win


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm: Yeah Josh probably, but let's hope not.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:flip


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I quit NXT. :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

When?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1958.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> When?


On Bambi's sim league one. It was like 2 days after I joined it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lame thread.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I kinda agree.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats a lame thread?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this thread.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I don't see why it hasn't been killed off already to be honest.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Uhhh, maybe beacause we never let it die.*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Has more posts then me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has more rep than I.

Damn TTT Thread.*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is still a jobber. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows Laycool are awesome as is The Miz.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Uhhh, maybe beacause we never let it die.*


This thread is like Matt Hardy. It will not die :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck Fatt Hardy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hello Mikey.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello James  Sup?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm going to watch Family Guy tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im watching it right now


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

South Park>Family Guy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not a chance


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is using one of my gifs and didn't even respond to my thread.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Pauly D!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is using one of my gifs and didn't even respond to my thread.


Sorry i must have forgot to respond, i usually always do that before i use your gifs. I just responded to the thread though


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I was only half serious. I'm just glad someone is using one. My effort didn't go to waste.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whenever you make gifs of Velvet Sky shaking her ass, theres no doubt that ill be using it


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

And I sure have made a lot of them.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im pretty sure ive got every one of them saved  Speaking of which, i was going thru and deleting some old pics/gifs i dont use anymore and i think i had atleast 300 or more gifs saved to my pc


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I have easily over 1000 probably close to 2000 of my own gifs saved on my PC/CD's from over the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think i have more Banners than i do gifs. All the banners ive requested and bought on here plus the ones ive made myself. There was a ton of them, Mostly of Trish, Candice and Velvet


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I think May 2008 was the last time I made a banner request. I still have banners from my first ever request saved somewhere.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kenny West!!*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of The Cleveland Show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hate that show.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It's decent.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i got Photoshop CS4 again, so im gonna be making some banners tonight


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching the Season 10 Premire of Family Guy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Hello James  Sup?


I know ea's name know 

Stratus = Mikey Mike Michaels
EA = Jamie James Jameson 




Huganomics said:


> South Park>Family Guy


I would of agreed with you a few years ago but know for me it's the other way around.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I'm watching the Season 10 Premire of Family Guy.


Me too.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just started watching it too.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's pretty funny. I like how they are copying Clue.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hears voices in his head.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I'm watching the Season 10 Premire of Family Guy.


Should know it's not on here for over two more hours.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its been pretty funny so far.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Hears voices in his head.


Is Indeed Correct 



ADR LaVey said:


> Should know it's not on here for over two more hours.


Damn hate Time Zones.




Stratus said:


> Its been pretty funny so far.


Yes it has.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know it's not on here for over two more hours.


for me too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Me three.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What is the square root of 9?

BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD! DO YOU KNOW THE ANSWER!!!??*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um fish.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

debating on whether or not to shave.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

to shave or not to shave... that is the question


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *What is the square root of 9?
> 
> BEAVIS AND BUTTHEAD! DO YOU KNOW THE ANSWER!!!??*


"Hmm?"

"Uhh...could you like, repeat the question a few times?"

"Umm...60?"

"Uhh...90210?"

"Yeah, um...LMNOP?


And BTW, awesome avatar.

WHAT IS YOUR MAJOR MALFUNCTION?!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

-SAW- said:


> "Hmm?"
> 
> "Uhh...could you like, repeat the question a few times?"
> 
> ...


* Buzzcut owns all.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BUNGHOLE


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Stratus said:


> BUNGHOLE


You need tp for it?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Likes Anime.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I hope Buzzcut is the new principal in the new B&B. I mean after all McVicker did die in the last episode.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Didnt Beavis and Butthead die in the last episode too though? I havent seen it in years but i remember them getting shot or something.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Nope. Only McDicker died.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Good morning everyone *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey..*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Age of Orton *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is over


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ Fuck off.






Sup James ?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8886181 said:


> is over


Thankfully, it never even begun, or ever will begin. Cena is still the face of the company and somebody else will replace Cena in 5-7 years, whenever it is because Orton is incapable of being the top face. He can't draw and has no charisma.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Got repped for the awesome avatar *


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

For a guy with no charisma, Orton does pretty well getting the best pop on almost every show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got repped back for the awesome avatar. 

Buzzcut rules.

As for Buscemi, I'm gonna watch the second episode of Boardwalk Empire soon, got it loaded. The pilot was a gem. After the pilot episode, HBO immediately renewed it for a second season because it got the highest ratings for an HBO pilot since Deadwood. 

EDIT ~ That was for Extreme Angel.



> For a guy with no charisma, Orton does pretty well getting the best pop on almost every show.


He also got silence for like 5 years. Anybody can get over if you shove them down the audiences throat long enough.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I liked Deadwood alot, I remember watching the DVD set at my Dad's house. I dont get HBO aand Showtime anymore but I can keep up with the shows thanks to the File Exchange sections *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *^ Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadwood was amazing. Al Swearengen is one of the best tv characters of all time. 

I don't get HBO or Showtime either but I do watch a number of shows on both networks. I don't download but I find links to watch them for free online.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is from Canada... eh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is also from Canada...eh.

For some reason, I actually Googled my town name today and there were results. It's quite odd to view pictures on the Internet of places you've walked past 1000 times.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiplop™;8886207 said:


> ?


*Just playin with you *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know my grandmother lives in the same general area as you 

that was to pyro fpalm


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know my grandmother lives in the same general area as you
> 
> that was to pyro fpalm


Really? That's cool.

Anywhere near here?










Right behind that church is a school and when you look to the left of that school, my house is right there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well she lives like just outside of tecumseh. 

but i do remember that church


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that very shortly, I will be walking on the sidewalk next to that very church. It's on the route to Tim Hortons.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

sup bk. im happy. i finsihed the small amount of work i have in prgramming today.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG im so bored. and i still have 45 mins of school left:faint:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know what to put here since I don't want to put ':side:' or ':hmm:'


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey everyone


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Hiplop


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hey ADR

rep count is OVER 9000


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I saw one episode of that show. Funny clip though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love DBZ 

so whats up adr?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not much. I just finished making a couple of gif requests and now I'm waiting for Monday Night Football to start. I'm thinking about making a gif from Family Guy last night but I can't really think of any parts that would make a good gif.

What's up with you?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

For some reason my PC won't let me save that awesome gif you made me.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That's weird. I'll try uploading it somewhere else.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Family Guy was pretty funny last night.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah I liked it.

The Simpsons bored me to death though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know its fucking hot!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No it's not your falt ADR, its my PC it's doing it with all gifs i try and save.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know its too damn cold in canada


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Mike. 



InYourFace said:


> Should know its fucking hot!


It was hotter the last 3 days that it has been the whole Summer.



Purple Kisses said:


> No it's not your falt ADR, its my PC it's doing it with all gifs i try and save.


That sucks.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> should know its too damn cold in canada


Im so envious right now, we got a lil heatwave right now, its miserable.



> It was hotter the last 3 days that it has been the whole Summer.


I knew this would happen though since we had a pretty cool summer.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> I knew this would happen though since we had a pretty cool summer.


At least it's cold at night.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Hello


What's up? 

Should know that the Bears/Packers tonight should be damn good!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AARON RODGERS.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PACKERS !!!!!!!1


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> At least it's cold at night.


Its been a lil muggy at night for us over here.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sup Mike.





InstantClassic2.0 said:


> What's up?


NM just watching tv, you?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> NM just watching tv, you?


Same pretty much, just got done watching Around the Horn and PTI on espn.....football next!

Just about to go get my 4G Ipod Touch as well, tried a few days back but it was out of stock everywhere


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

insTANT you are going to love it


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> insTANT you are going to love it


Do you have one?

I've been hearing nothing but issues from my peeps, light leak and weak home buttons. But I'm still forking over the $300


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeppers, i love it 

what do you mean by light leak? ive seen you post about it a few times, but ive never heard bout it


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™;8887471 said:


> yeppers, i love it
> 
> what do you mean by light leak? ive seen you post about it a few times, but ive never heard bout it


A lot of people have been complaining about it, if you are in a dark room/area you can see light leak through the side of the touch near the volume buttons. Let me find a pic for ya, but supposedly it's a widespread problem.....what GB did you get?

32GB is probably the best value, then again those are the ones with the most leak light issues 

EDIT: Here's the link with some photos!! http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1020637


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah i have 32 GB

that seriously bothers people? It doesnt happen to mine, but even if it did... why would you care? fpalm


oh and if that happens, you can bring it to apple anyways


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> yeah i have 32 GB
> 
> that seriously bothers people? It doesnt happen to mine, but even if it did... why would you care? fpalm
> 
> ...


Yeah im getting the 32 GB as well 

I think people are bitching too much about this model, they had these lists of demands and Apple met them for the most part (but people wanted a 5MP camera :no

And light leak seems to be fairly widespread though, so I don't know if it's a defect or what!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, honestly the camera is just icing on the top

Retina and A4 chip were my 2 big things

its about 500 times faster than my old ipod (2g)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I only have a 2 gig MP3 player. I need to buy an iPod.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah Hiplop, the new retina display on the Touch is phenomenal

@ADR, have you checked out an Ipod Nano? Not the newest generation, but the one they released last year. Most are on sale now, and they have a camera


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah the old nano is great


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't been shopping around for them and my MP3 player is fine atm. How much is the Nano?

Also, my MP3 player has FM radio and a voice recorder. Do iPods have that as well?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, probably under 100$


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I know the old Nano has an FM Radio for sure, and I believe it has video/voice recorder as well.....it's pricing in between $129-$149 bucks in my area

EDIT: Here's a link http://www.amazon.com/Apple-iPod-na...r_1_6?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285629825&sr=8-6


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Yeah I know the old Nano has an FM Radio for sure, and I believe it has video/voice recorder as well.....it's pricing in between $129-$149 bucks in my area


That's a good price. If it doesn't have a voice recorder then I'll just use my MP3 player for that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I got a 160 GB IPOD, and I love it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> That's a good price. If it doesn't have a voice recorder then I'll just use my MP3 player for that.


it has a video/voice recorder


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I got a 160 GB IPOD, and I love it.


Yeah Ipod Classic is awesome too, holds the most songs of any Ipod and only comes in at $200 bucks or so. Amazing price for a great item!

One of my family members has had one for 3 years and she loves it, solid little device.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> That's a good price. If it doesn't have a voice recorder then I'll just use my MP3 player for that.


Who is that in your sig?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not sure but here's the video








Hiplop™ said:


> it has a video/voice recorder


I got distracted. :$


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

JIGGLY TITS :sex:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qP81EElmWY&feature=player_embedded

the B00BS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Selena Gomez fan.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qP81EElmWY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> the B00BS


HO-LEE Fuck.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

katy perreys boobs are like... goddesslike


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:agree: Even though I don't think she's that hot when she's not showing off her TATAYS!~


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

huganomics, do you have msn/yahoo/aim?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I've never really understood what those mentioned msn/yahoo/etc. are...are they just like email orrrr?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

instant messaging.. like, you can talk to your friends, and they can immediatly respond


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm: Probably not, all I can think of is that I have yahoo mail.

Edit-I could probably get it though. How do you get one?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have MSN but no one is ever online anymore. Im prob gonna delete it soon.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im never OFFLINE 

http://windowslive.com/desktop/messenger , download it and.. use your email


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> im never OFFLINE
> 
> http://windowslive.com/desktop/messenger , download it and.. use your email


But I have yahoo mail and that's windows live..does that make a difference?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nope


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok..so is it the page that says windows live messenger?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what do you mean? just download it, then enter your email and password and you can add people


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ventrilo > msn


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, so I pressed the download button but the page can't be found right now. 



Wrestling>Cena said:


> ventrilo > msn


:lmao What the hell is ventrilo?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Ok, so I pressed the download button but the page can't be found right now.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao What the hell is ventrilo?


... you're kidding right?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

msn is more fun tbh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well thats cause im on it


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

of course thats why.. you make MSN bareable :side:

DIVAS BATTLE ROYAL :yum:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> ... you're kidding right?


:side:


*Pulls up Wikipedia*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The SvR roster pager is under maintenance. so there probably adding wrestlers


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I had MSN on my old computer, then it crashed a couple of months later :side:

Really Skype and Facetime are "in" right now, and old messengers are not as popular.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i prefer msn over facetime skype and the rest


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I didnt expect them to mention Mick Foley. I bet there will be a thread about it in 24 hours.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> i prefer msn over facetime skype and the rest


Do you have a skype Hip?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Me 2 Josh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I cant wait for my ROH shows!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah i dont, im lacking a webcam


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> nah i dont, im lacking a webcam


Same.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you can use skype without a webcam. i have it on my itouch.i dont ever use it though


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know this is my opinion of Nexus from best to worst

Gabriel > Barrett > Tarver > Sheffield > Slater > Otunga


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

switch barrett and gabriel and youve got a good list

Damn.. i cant stop looking at velvet


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

your first 3 will probably stay in wwe. not so sure about the others though

and Dan is right. Barrett > the 450 guy


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ugh. this gm crap has just gotten worse


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah.. its like a crappy c- movie


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I cant think of one person that can be gm that will make this wait worth it. it will be someone no one cares about


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dixie carter would be good


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm thinking the GM's Vince, remember this person said "I've long hated Bret Hart". 

I'm more interested in who's sending messages to Ted/Maryse :lmao than the GM!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Same. also. did i just hear Cole say JR will be on sd


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same here.. maybe its the same person :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That would be awesome if he was. as long as he dosent pull a rock at the tenth anniversary of sd when he just did a video


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> same here.. maybe its the same person :hmm:


VAL VENISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Josh™;8888383 said:


> I cant think of one person that can be gm that will make this wait worth it. it will be someone no one cares about


Shad has been gone for a while, maybe this is his big comeback. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WITH HIS ALTERNATE ATTIRE 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

He was saying, "It's My Time"


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MY TIME... MY TIME,.. ITS MY TIME

Shad :no:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe Trips is the new GM, and he'll have a feud with Barrett 





NasJayz said:


> Hello.


What's up bro?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My Time, Triple H that theme song was awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its going to be TYLER REKS... you heard it here first


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I did hear that it could be WWE HOF'er Braden Walker 

He'll Knock your brains out 8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Maybe Trips is the new GM, and he'll have a feud with Barrett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much just had dinner and waiting for raw to start.


how r u?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Not much just had dinner and waiting for raw to start.
> 
> 
> how r u?


Same pretty much, watching monday night football.....want to see what is up with the Mick Foley mention on RAW :lmao since threads are popping up!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cole plugged his book and then mentioned him again later on. Alot of TNA guys got mentioned tonight. Nash, Hall, Flair, Foley


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Cole plugged his book and then mentioned him again later on. Alot of TNA guys got mentioned tonight. Nash, Hall, Flair, Foley


Can't wait for the threads to pop up :side:

Maybe it's part of Cole's heel turn!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah maybe cole will start telling people to watch Impact instead.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

They should promote Impact, We need another Monday Night War....Maybe TNA should move to monday nights :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> They should promote Impact, We need another Monday Night War....Maybe TNA should move to monday nights :side:


:lmao What a crazy idea, even Dixie isn't that dumb!!!!!!

:side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Anyways, I'm about to go to bed after listening to some music.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao What a crazy idea, *even Dixie isn't that dumb!!!!!!*
> 
> :side:


She was for 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah Dixie always been a dumb bitch!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

There all stupid if they believe people enjoy the crap they put on.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You see if somebody else had the company ,with actual experience, then I'm sure it would work. But to me it's like one day Dixie woke up her vage was tickling so she thought she'd get a wrestling company to keep it under control.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Your women in your sig are looking bangin in your banner.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad you think so.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Was a HUGE Victoria fan back in the day, always thought Daffney was hot cause i like the gothic girls, never really cared for Katie Lea though.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I still am a huge Victoria fan, Daffney is awesome as is Katie Lea. But WWE gave no reason for anyone to think so. Her ladder match with Beth Phoenix was amazing to me.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My 3 favs are Shelly Martinez, Beth Phoenix & Maryse :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Shelly couldn't wrestle but she was OK for the gothic look. I''ve always liked Beth. And Maryse I see her role, she fits it. But shouldn't enter the ring.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Is it just me or has Melina gotten a bit uglier as of late?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I always thought she was ugly with less makeup.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Didnt update the sim league yesterday :cuss:...lol whats up bk


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Im just updating the sim league right now :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yourself?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothin. someone needs to close that who is the worst poster thread. all it is is a flame war


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

The rants section = flame wars. If they close down one they should close down all the others. I see no problem with the thread, seeing as I don't go into it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

SOLE SURVIVOR :gun:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao. Oh finally got the NXT4 pics done. So all good in the hood.  The Women's one won't be lasting long.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I BET THE DUCK'S IN THE HAT. 

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Duck? Hat? What is this London Fashion week.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know that quote is from the TV show Glee. I can't believe I like it but I just skip when they sing. lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Glee meh. Kinda doesn't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

how long can you listen


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can listen to the whole thing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

00:03


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

0.50.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I AINT THE LADY TO MESS WITH. NO NO


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh I'd gladly mess with her. Hot Patooie bless my soul!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Finlay looked kinda odd with a mustsche.. anyone agree?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh sorry Finlay who?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Finlay is one of the best in the world, too bad WWE fucked him up as they have done to so many other promising talents.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He WAS one of the best in the world. WWE didn't fuck him up. He retired in WCW 10 years ago. So nobody fucked him up in WWE tbh. He became a trainer as soon as WCW folded, trained the divas, began to wanna wrestle again, joined Smackdown, had a few kick ass feuds then left again. No big deal.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Just the anger in me toward WWE coming out again lol.*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

His matches against Benoit was amazing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

from 2006.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah, their match at judgement day was one of the better matches of the year.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

VINTAGE ORTON! OH My


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Should know Batista > Orton 

sup medo?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

When did the non premiums start thinking it was cool to put youtubes in their banner


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

STALKER said:


> Should know Batista > Orton
> 
> sup medo?


*Hey Stalker 

NM just relaxing before i go to work in about one hour from now.


You ?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Medo  and the rest


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Rules said:


> Signature limits
> Most people have signatures with an image or two. This is common, so there must be some rules regarding signature size:
> 
> * Image width should not be more than 500 pixels
> ...


hmmmm


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

That means they cant embed them. Says nothing about a link


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

whats the difference


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

quite a bit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Killer of Bambi :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats so weird. no one knew about the t shirt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its not against the rules to have youtube vids in their sigs...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

it is. thats why it say it in the rules


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh if it was against forum rules, mods would have done something about it. They haven't so get over it


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> its not against the rules to have youtube vids in their sigs...


Yes it is 

But I see about 5 people that have vids as their signature, I'm sure the moderators have more to deal with than that!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ladycroft has one in her sig., pretty sure its not against the rules


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Josh if it was against forum rules, mods would have done something about it. They haven't so get over it


im not bothered by them breaking the rules. i was just pointing out that it is a rule


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyway. Dan did you put your pros poll in?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And as I said on MSN Josh, it's a relaxed rule 

And no JOsh he hasnt :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder who'll he'll vote for number 1


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

dunno but out of 3, it is rather shocking who the bottom 2 are tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i dont know who i put first fpalm

too many J's in the names this season


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What Jimmy Jacobs, jack Evans and Jesse Neal :s


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

half of them are 

so how is everyone


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The who is the worst poster thread has died


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I am good Hippy, hope you are too


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Likes Victoria


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No shit Sherlock


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes quagsire apparently


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I just turned on my PS3 for the first time in months.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

My 360 only been on to play DVD's recently. THink Bastman AA was the last game I played on it about a month ago.

I got frustrated I couldn't do the Harley Quinn stealth level so gave up


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Batman AA was a badass game.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I usually don't play DVD's on the PS3 since I don't want to add the unnecessary wear and tear.

I'm updating it right now and I'm a little worried. There has been a lot of short power outages on Tuesday this Summer around this time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That worries me too, every time i go to update my PS3 it starts raining or bad weather hits and always afraid the electric is gonna go out and screw up the download


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

apparently a woman died today because she went for a hike in LA

damn it must be hot there


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I heard it was as high as 115 over there.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> I heard it was as high as 115 over there.


It wasn't as hot as your signature 

But yeah I live about 20 miles from the beach, it's 110 here and 101 at the beach :lmao

Stay inside!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


>


Hey 

Who's that girl in you avy & sig? :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey
> 
> Who's that girl in you avy & sig? :yum:


Her name is Maria Ozawa.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its 10 degrees celcius here... not sure how that goes to farenheight


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its a fucking butal heatwave going on right now in Cali.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Her name is Maria Ozawa.


Nice! She is hot


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> its 10 degrees celcius here... not sure how that goes to farenheight


I think it's about 50 where you are then :lmao

Not really a Celsius to Fahrenheit guy, but 0 Celsius is 32 Fahrenheit.....I think :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™;8891404 said:


> its 10 degrees celcius here... not sure how that goes to farenheight


I googled it and it said this.

10°C is equal to 50°F

The conversion formula is Fahrenheit temperature = (9/5 x Celsius temperature)+ 32

10 degrees C = 50 degrees F
283.15 K
50o F
10 Celsius is equal to 50 degrees Fahrenheit.

Conversions like this can be done in the Google search bar. Just type in '10 C in F' and Google responds with the correct answer.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It says its only 80, but theres a humidty of 60, feels like 100 though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im just glad its cold again, i prefer cold weather over hot weather.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so when is the first elimination on NXT season 3?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Next week


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Next week isn't it. I wonder when next weeks episode will be up on wwe.com?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

woah.. i feel sorry for the people in 110 temperature when im in 50


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Its ok except the smell of burning flesh.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Its ok except the smell of burning flesh.


Ohhhhhhh my brother, TESTIFY!!!!!!

:shocked:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should read my BTB when i start it :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Likes cats.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know green bay packers will win the superbowl :hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think they need to get a RB though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know he just received rep


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> should know Dallas Cowboys will win the superbowl :hmm:


I couldnt agree more


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the dallas who? :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

stupid graphic showroom


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know id be scared shitless if i lived in a city, like NJ


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiplop™;8891821 said:


> should know id be scared shitless if i lived in a city, like NJ


I'm not scared, I'm more mad that I live here.

Oh and New Jersey is a state.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Good job dan.lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I used to live in NJ when I was a little kid before moving to LA then Sacramento where I lived ever since.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

NasJayz said:


> I used to live in NJ when I was a little kid before moving to LA then Sacramento where I lived ever since.


I want to move to LA.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> I want to move to LA.


If you do maybe I can go visit you.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NJ who's the chick in your avy and sig?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It felt like a chore watching NXT tonight. I wish I would have DVRed it instead of watching it when it was on.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maria Ozawa a Japanese/French-Canadian porn star


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is still online :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

um who is that girl?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wound not be on line so much if I had friends.  LMAO.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I wound not be on line so much if I had friends.  LMAO.


I would not be online so much if I had a girlfriend :lmao

Oh wait a second......:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm making pizza and french fries (or as the British call them chips) so I can go OM NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn bro you must be hella hungry to be making that at close to midnight.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have friends :side: 

i just happen to have a lot of spare time


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WWWYKI!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:gun:School


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*You peeps can get anything from Amazon for free with this site:*

http://www.points2shop.com/?ref=Cobain424

*If you sign up with the link you get $2.50 automatically (Earn more by doing easy surveys and playing games)*

*Yes, it helps me too if you sign up through my link because I get $1.00*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Likes to advertise.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn advertisers


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah... *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm on one of those sites, but i get £50 cheque for every 20 surveys I do online.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is 401 posts away from 6000


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My World.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

your world


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes it is.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I'm packing for a trip to Oregon.....

Won't be posting for 4 or 5 days


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Is going to Oregon.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ello!!*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Like the 5 min sig I made since no has answered my username banner request.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Is that Josh?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. what did you think it looked like


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah graphics showroom is DEAD


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. I dont know what happened. guess everyone got bored or busy.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i made a couple banners, but not sure if i'll put them up.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you should try my banner request.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I would but I dont understand your description in the request :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i was thinking that would be the problem.lol. oh well. next wednesday ill just make a new simple username banner request


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hola.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What is everyone doing?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just finished making a banner of Maryse.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dead thread.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*revives thread*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm brushing my teeth and getting ready to go night night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This thread.... was going good for awhile to. We need WF Nexus back and just ignore what anyone says..*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Might like what I had made for Katie Lea


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Totally reeks of awesomness 

You gonna Twitpic it?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I might twitpic it. Not sure yet.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> *This thread.... was going good for awhile to. We need WF Nexus back and just ignore what anyone says..*


WTF is WF Nexus?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao WF Nexus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> WTF is WF Nexus?


It was something like the Kliq we used to have, I was the leader of the group :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I think they disbanded in like a day. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mostly because there was a big arguement over who wanted to be the "Otunga" of the group. :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that all 6 of the Star Wars films will be going 3D :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i despise Star Wars


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

In the words of Ted Di Biase: Everything got a price!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i despise Star Wars


Should know that I despise all movies that are 3D. Hopefully Jackass 3 will have a 2D version. I hate that 3D crap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I dunno, Toy Story 3 was pretty cool in 3D.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pirannas 3D was awesome too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup guys?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I will give all my credz to the next person to join the site in my sig through my link.*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*You know you want to.... its free stuff! *


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *You know you want to.... its free stuff! *


I did last night...if that counts.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill try it


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Thanks both of you *


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Tempest said:


> Is going to Oregon.


:lmao That's where I'm heading in about 4 hours, but I'm taking a train for 19 hours :side:



Extreme Angel said:


> *Thanks both of you *


Could you PM me a link to the site, I'll check it out when I get back


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is going on a train...

a HOOOOOO TRAAAIIIN


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yo it's me, it's me, it's Bambi Key!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Yo it's me, it's me, it's Bambi Key!


:side:

You know something, my peeps and I don't really care about your hijinks. You better respect me because I'm the Instant Classic, and _that's_ how I roll!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well, instant classic.. ive got 2 WORDS FOR YOU.... :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> well, instant classic.. ive got 2 WORDS FOR YOU.... :side:


Hiplop you're a candy ass, shut your mouth before I come and slap your lips right off your face!!!

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

apparently thinks my ass is like candy 

MOMMY IM SCARED


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^^Is that you Eugene??


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*sticks hand in mouth* 

uhhh


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :side:
> 
> You know something, my peeps and I don't really care about your hijinks. You better respect me because I'm the Instant Classic, and _that's_ how I roll!!!


That's not a bad thing, that's a good thing


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

is a Bambi Killer omg *cries*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

JANUARY


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

FEBRUARY


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

LIGHTS

Ummm...who is she again? :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh, just my wife :hmm:

Mrs LIGHTS Kilby :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FAKE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesomeness....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

AWEEEESOOOMMEEEE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hip..............lop


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wres......tling.....>Ce......Naa


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really regret my name


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

You should


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe should have been Cena>Wrestling? :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No, just no.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

or 'hiplop-worshipper'

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh god.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

uses deodorent... hopefully


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that ive made 3 new banners...Im pretty bored and likely gonna make more


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should make me a banner :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Selena Gomez banner now.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

and me. i have lots of usless credits to give out:lmao

good thing i only have to wait till week 2 to make a new request since no one has attempted mine


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah 

why is Graphics showroom so DEAD?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> and me. i have lots of usless credits to give out:lmao
> 
> good thing i only have to wait till week 2 to make a new request since no one has attempted mine


Should know he misspelled future in his sig. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

quoted my hero in his sig


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

THE FURTURE.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey wasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss up.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> yeah
> 
> why is Graphics showroom so DEAD?


people are busy or dont want to do them.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its a shameful thing lobster head


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would do some but I suck at making banners.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone know what sheamus's song actually says? at the "shameful thing, lobsterhead" part?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

it's a shameful thing, lost your head


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh.. thats anticlimatic


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Song with lyrics.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfmn3lGbOOE


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

TOO MANY LI(M)ES, TOO MANY LI(M)ES!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn... i was way off :\


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Christian!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

If i was a little better at making banners, i would do some requests


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

MARYSE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

i suck at making banners


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao no you dont 

you've made like all of mine


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> i suck at making banners


what lol your one of the best on this site. 


Now I suck at making banners. That's why I only make them for myself now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wrestling>cena should make me a carlito banner :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

carlito? eww why


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Now Das Cool :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

because you have made a banner for all my other favourites :side:

its carlitos turn :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Carlito fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> because you have made a banner for all my other favourites :side:
> 
> its carlitos turn :hmm:


fine


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Carlito LMAO.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Thanks  you rock


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Colons > Any other tag team :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Carlito was better as a individual.. but yeah, colons rocked

I SPIT IN DAH FACE OF PEOPLE , WHO DONT WANT TO BE COOL *cue kickass music*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlito should have been a World Champ


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yes, yes he shouldve been.. and he wouldve had he not called out triple h

*cries*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, atleast Primo will be a World Champion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao

"Primo, carlito without the afro and the skill" :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

He couldnt even come up with his own finisher so he stole Carlito's :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow I found some old banners made a long time ago. Here's a couple I did for a poster named mr perfect.



















Here's another one I had made for myself a while back ago.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I remember Forbidden, shes hot :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have the issue of playboy she posed for and it's autographed by her.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Stratus, how to do you scrobble songs from your media player to the last.FM player?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Hey Stratus, how to do you scrobble songs from your media player to the last.FM player?


Not sure about Media player but if its the same as I-Tunes. You just download the scrobbler, and sync it with your media player and it should track the songs.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, you gotta search for the Last.fm plugin which is free to download so is the scrobbler. I always scrobble from media player.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wants Miz to win the WWE title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Has one epic avatar *

*Also is my best E-friend, and should help me by visiting the link in my sig and joining up *


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I want to buy all the Charmed seasons.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, I am hoping to as well.  *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I bought every season of Charmed for my Mom on her b-day, i should have bought them for myself as well


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am finally buying anime dvds again. I also need to start my TNA DVD collection as I have none lol just a lot of WWE.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just finished going om nom nom nom on some tacos I made.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My elbow's been sorta sore the last couple days.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Castles Made of Sand


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow that Foley/Flair promo was terrible and WAY too long.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just finished watching Raw, and wow at Cole acknowledging Mick Foley. Me thinks he could be making a return soon... or maybe being courteous of a former employee.


Oh and NXT wasn't on in the UK last night ... Plus NXT on WWE.com doesn't work here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

omg one more week until I turn 28.


what to get for my b day I was thinking of stuff.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Just finished watching Raw, and wow at Cole acknowledging Mick Foley. Me thinks he could be making a return soon... or maybe being courteous of a former employee.
> 
> 
> Oh and NXT wasn't on in the UK last night ... Plus NXT on WWE.com doesn't work here.


Foley is still in TNA . It was stated that Vince gave Cole the ok to plug his book out of respect for everything Foley did for WWE.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Foley is in TNA, doesn't really mean much these day Mikey... He can leave his contract and sign to WWE within 24 hours! I bet TNA wish they could do that with WWE talent, instead of waiting 3 months


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well I'm off it's time for me to go night night.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm watching Boy Meets World. Great show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows I got no new referals overnight to the site I advertised heavily last night 


So.. whats up?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi James, I would join it but I'm not american, and im already a part of one.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its alright man  It actually accepts UK members though so maybe one day if you are intrested or something.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah I might check it out eventually ... don't worry I'll state you showed me it :lmao.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*

You guys remember the times Shane O'Mac jumped off the tron on Big Show and on Kane?

How the hell did he not die both times?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Easy padding.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

because hes a wizard


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> *
> 
> You guys remember the times Shane O'Mac jumped off the tron on Big Show and on Kane?
> 
> How the hell did he not die both times?*


Or his dive onto Steve Blackman at Summerslam. That was insane too


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Or his dive onto Steve Blackman at Summerslam. That was insane too


In correct Steve hit Shane with a kendostick, causing Shane to fall. Blackman then slid down a couple of rungs before htting an elbow drop onto Shane O mac.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh yea. Well atleast i knew someone dived in that match , i even watched that PPV live, My memory is getting bad


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao I'm with ya.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

only. 2 hours and 15 mins left. good thing i like my classes today


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Offline :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Your gonna pay, Your gonna pay.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*We need the ABA Taker back!*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NAh!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah we do.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that its cool that WWE is advertising Foley's book on their website. Almost like WWE is advertising TNA, considering that Foley is in a TNA ring with a Spike TV logo in the background


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm with BK. Taker is retiring soon so he should go out like he came in as the Deadman.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Scamp?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I just saw the Mick Foley on WWE.com and all I can say is... WOW. First off it shows WWE has absolutely no feelings towards TNA


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nm man been playing the 360 for awhile and excited I finally get to watch Smackdown tonight. You?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just starting on another banner.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I forgot it was live tonight.Live Smackdown and a Mick Foley interview on WWE.com... They're spoiling us today.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

All we need is a Candice Michelle return tonight and Smackdown's debut on SyFy will be a huge success


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Candice no where near a ring. A blessing!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Candice


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I personally think Paul Bearer should've returned tonight and not last week. More of a shock live.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I did not think about that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Who is in your sig PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK I just found this picture on my PC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It's not funny because I really want to know her name


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure its not Elle McPearson or something :s


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She looks like Marisa Miller or someone from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

regina dukai is her name.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sup bitches


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Hugging and Bugging.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Give me a hug.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Give me a hug.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ass..


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shes ok, shes got that generic model look.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I got my Kim on right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i have another new sig


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is nervous that I'm gonna destroy him in Sd vs Raw 11.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah, Im the master of SVR games. I cant be defeated


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that SmackDown goes Live in 40mins.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And when it does I'm coming off here


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got it pre-ordered with 1 Day shipping. Ill have it the day after it comes out


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I might get this one.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that SmackDown goes Live in 40mins.


This will be my first time watching Smackdown in like 3 months. So I'm a little behind in the story-lines and what not.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Storylines? Smackdown?... Never in the same sentence


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Only storyline that I know of from Smackdown is the Kane/Taker one. And that's only from watching NXT with them showing recaps.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Smackdown hasn't been worth watching since the draft, so you're not missing out. 

here's their storylines:

Taker/Kane part 5,000
CM Punk: A Jobbers Diaries
Vicky Guerrero doesn't like how Kaitlyn is nice to Dolph Ziggler
Del Rio kills little chihuahuas

boom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that SmackDown! went down the gutter the night Swagger won the World Heavyweight Championship.

This does not surprise me in the slightest. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Swagger's been a rare shining light on the show this year. Some good promos and great matches.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

lies. Jack Swagger's had has many good promos as i have vaginas.

i don't know what it is about the guy in the ring, but i can't get into his matches. and i know he's a solid wrestler, obviously, but there's just no interest there whatsoever. i find him boring even when he does things well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SD Started like 5 minutes early


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm much the same way with Barrett. I know his delivery is good and everything when he cuts a promo, but I really couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Green Day sings SD's new theme song


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, i guess there are just some wrestlers that you can't even force yourself to enjoy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagger has a segment coming up, SD is in his hometown tonight...yippee


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I liked when Michelle kicked that litte shit in the head.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea that was great


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DEAD BIRD, DEAD BIRD, DEAD BIRD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello's. 


Just got back from bestbuy I got guitar hero warriors of rock and heavy rain for the ps3.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Should know that Green Day sings SD's new theme song


Should know that I hate SD's new theme.



NasJayz said:


> Hello's.
> 
> 
> Just got back from bestbuy I got guitar hero warriors of rock and heavy rain for the ps3.


Hey 

I might buy Warriors of Rock, just need to read the reviews about it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lucky you guys get to watch smackdown early.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rey looks good.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I hate SD's new theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty good so far. I just started so I'm playing quick play. 



I like that they have losing my religion by rem on this one I love that song.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i missed it. whats the new theme


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Green Day - Know your enemy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol greenday wtf.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

wow. thats so stupid. Im a fan of both the song and green day. But imo let it roll was the perfect them for sd


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

:lmao

it's really Know Your Enemy? oh.....ok.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Invincible should be the theme for every fucking show.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WOAH... YOU'RE ONLY SMOKE AND MIRRORS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

One of the best current WWE themes. :agree:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should go to sleep.. its almost 11 o clock :side:

jk man 

whats up all


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going om nom nom nom on KFC.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> should go to sleep.. its almost 11 o clock :side:
> 
> jk man
> 
> whats up all




Apparently forgot it's a fucking Friday. 

And I've gone to sleep at 2 am a couple times already this school year, though that kinda catches up to me a few hours into school. 





NasJayz said:


> I'm going om nom nom nom on KFC.


:yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Well its 4:00am her in the UK and i'm still up FUCK!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ill prob be still awake at 4am, thats still 5hrs away.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i cant stay up that late.. im a sissy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im off tomorrow too, so i can stay up late


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I probably should go soon. i get to drive my gf and her friend around shopping tomorrow. yay:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no life or fiends so i can stay up late every night hell i can be on here 24/7 if I really wanted to YAY.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I have no life or fiends so i can stay up late every night hell i can be on here 24/7 if I really wanted to YAY.



:lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that my gf is sick, so I can't do anything tonight


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that my gf is sick, so I can't do anything tonight


Pshh, hang out with her anyways since hanging out with your chick when she's sad/sick + Saying cheesy sweet things=possible buttsecks 8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hate activison.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I hate activison.


Why????


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Because they suck and there a bunch of assholes but GH rules.



Theres a special free import code for the GH metallica to import it to GH warriors of rock but the code I recived was too small I sent an email to them hope they fix it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn man that does suck.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

but sucks for people outside of america more because it's only good for the USA.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea it does suck for them, when they have specials like that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have 931 trophies on ps3 I'm getting closer to 1,000.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice, I mostly play the 360.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting kinect for the 360.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am too. I already have the "new" 360 so I will buy Kinect sepreatly .


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

smackdown was meg tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BooBs


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who's that in your sig PK ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kim Kardashian 

-EDIT-

Should know that i just watched a tag match where Mickie James got a pinfall on Christopher Daniels


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh ok 

What ?  ohhh anyway Mickie rules 

Sup Mike ?*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The Viper.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

boo doo bee doo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *Ohh ok
> 
> What ?  ohhh anyway Mickie rules
> 
> Sup Mike ?*


NM just posting on here and twitter, you?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm watching No Mercy 2003.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What matches were at that No Mercy, I can't remember.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm watching No Mercy 2001


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> What matches were at that No Mercy, I can't remember.


Brock vs Taker - Biker Chain Match
Vince vs Stephanie - I Quit Match
Angle vs Cena


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Vince -vs- Stephanie?

Ah yeah I remember now


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stephanie :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that today is gonna be awesome, I get to meet Daffney and Sara Del Rey tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wooo!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

James  Whats up?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jupiter giving me red rep said:


> Dude you're the worst poster ever, you'll never be a mod now just fuck off this forum. Nobody likes you and nobody apart from some dumbfuck noobs think you're even remotely a good member.


:lmao


Edit: weird. the rep he gave me disappeared


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats strange


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

admin took it off


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a Wade Barrett mark


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Never heard of this person before. But hi


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lmao at first I though Stratus changed his name.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Bambi, I haven't been on much but been a member here a long time, how are you?

Nirvana got his name from a band.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah we've always had similar usernames....Whats up Barz? Havent seen you in a while?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

StratusBarz said:


> Hey Bambi, I haven't been on much but been a member here a long time, how are you?
> 
> *Nirvana got his name from a band*.


What gave it away?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

StratusBarz said:


> Hey Bambi, I haven't been on much but been a member here a long time, how are you?
> 
> Nirvana got his name from a band.


I'm great thank you  Hope you are too.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Stratus whats up??? How you been...Ashley mark lol

@ Nirvana: IDK good guess? LOL

@ Bambi: Diva fan too huh?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

StratusBarz said:


> Stratus whats up??? How you been...Ashley mark lol
> 
> *@ Nirvana: IDK good guess? LOL*
> 
> @ Bambi: Diva fan too huh?


Damn you must be a genius or something


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who Dat?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

StratusBarz said:


> Stratus whats up??? How you been...Ashley mark lol
> 
> @ Nirvana: IDK good guess? LOL
> 
> @ Bambi: Diva fan too huh?


Only to those that can wrestle , such as Tamina .


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Who Dat?


Say They gonna beat dem Saints?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Only to those that can wrestle , such as Tamina .


Agree...and Tara


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Victoria* I refuse to call her Tara, she'll always be the Vicious Vixen to me dammit!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

StratusBarz said:


> Stratus whats up??? How you been...Ashley mark lol
> 
> @ Nirvana: IDK good guess? LOL
> 
> @ Bambi: Diva fan too huh?


Pretty good, just been working, going to college and posting here lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ugly sig and avy man.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:no: :no:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous sig and avy.... man.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is stuck in his own mind :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I love playoff baseball.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope the Atlanta Braves win :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that the World Series Trophy will be going to The New York Yankees again this year


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Braves or Rays for me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PACKERS FOR ME


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

SAINTS FOR ME


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cowboys > All :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PACKERS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PEYTON MANNING


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TONY ROMO 8*D


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

DREW BREES


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*bbbjkbshsjklasjlkjsl



What ?*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Medo 

Should know that the HIAC PPV is going be good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No its not, Redskins @ Philly should be good.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey Medo
> 
> Should know that the HIAC PPV is going be good.


*Hey 

Yea it should be fun to watch the Viper stikes with an RKO on Sheamus and retaining the WWE ttitle *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus will hit Orton with a Pump Kick and become the Doubya Doubya E Champyon for the 3rd time, Fella


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

whats up


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Hey
> 
> Yea it should be fun to watch the Viper stikes with an RKO on Sheamus and retaining the WWE ttitle *


I agree & The Age Of Orton will continue 




Stratus said:


> Sheamus will hit Orton with a Pump Kick and become the Doubya Doubya E Champyon for the 3rd time, Fella


:lmao keep on dreaming FELLA!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello follow wrestling forum members.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

salutations

whats up


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much Just playing video games and making dinner. how is u?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Nas, just watching South Park.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

good good, im in a good mood.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

me too 

meant for nirvana


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

getting close to new episodes of south park.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> me too
> 
> meant for nirvana


Awesome 



NasJayz said:


> getting close to new episodes of south park.


Yep, hopefully it will be better than the last few seasons.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

South Park is on until 4am tomorrow on Comedy Central


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it is


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LOOKS AT PICTURE OF MELINA THE DOG FACE GREMLIN AHHHHHHHH MY EYES THEY BURN.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She's alot better looking than the women in your sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

should stop using cocaine mr mackey says drugs are bad mmmkay


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Is insulting an extremely hot woman. :no:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a unique name


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Loves Melina, just as I do


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, shes great. Ive been talking to her on Twitter, shes so nice


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Sheamus will hit Orton with a Pump Kick and become the Doubya Doubya E Champyon for the 3rd time, Fella


*Not this time FELLA *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bey Bambi *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Med


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love that they have full years of rw for here in the wrestling media section. I'm downloading year 1996 right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I was downloading 2001 a couple of day ago.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I mostly likly will get all pf them and burn them to dvd.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I already have every Raw, Smackdown, Heat and Metal from 2000. That is all I need


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes my sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the fuck?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Knows Christian is amazing, sorely underrated.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

got a better sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao i love it josh


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That gif is pretty funny haha.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm Bored


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sig is over limits


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is taking the jupiter hate strangly


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not gonna take him serious. he hates me cause I like to help people on the forum


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Tonight is gonna be a terrible night, Kane is gonna lose the world title and no more Nexus


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A sas, sad day in wrestling.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

kane will lose. but not sure about nexus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

For some reason, i think Nexus might win. Cena winning seems WAY too obvious


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i honestly have no idea wholl win that

im hoping kane/takeris good


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Taker/Kane should be great.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Morrison will be taking the US title from Daniel Bryan :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nah, Morrison will tape like a bitch tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats Morrison gonna be Taping?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*JoMo winning would be nice. A series between him and Bryan is just what the U.S. title needs.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I John or Miz wins I riot in my house.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bryan should win


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He better.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a sexy girl in his signature


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

U Know it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is she a pron star?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No, shes a supermodel


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a hip hop fan?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nope, i hate it


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is cool with me, even though he doesn't like one of the greatest art forms in the world.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you seem cool too.. assuming thats what you meant :hmm:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a sig of one of the best wrestlers in the world


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Punk is great isnt he? 

i guess the usos are fine too


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Usos are still green but I see potential, as for Tamina I've seen her work on the indies as well as in WWE, she is still rough round the edges but has the makings of a great diva, if given a chance.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

they are no where on 

"the legend" Carlitos level though

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Primo > Carlito


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

in your dreams


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well one is employed in the Number one wrestling company, the other is not. Go figure


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

They both suck.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

YOUR FACE SUCKS :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Primo's theme song is amazing.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh Puerto Rico one?>


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

STALKER said:


> They both suck.


some ones finally got it right


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hiplop™;8906564 said:


> YOUR FACE SUCKS :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CARLITO IS AMAZING :cuss:

and BWAHAHAA at STALKER


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a Cat as an avy lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Likes The Usos.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

StratusBarz said:


> Has a Cat as an avy lol


meow.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:

Should know I'm watching HIAC on stream, the same way I've watched every WWE PPV this year.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know my stream sucks


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My streams okay.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mine is pretty good.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I can't help but linger a moment on PK's avatar.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my streams like HD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks TKOK™.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Who is that BTW?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK really all I know is her first name is Louise.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

thought this was a HIAC match.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HIAC has been a fnatastic PPV


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is right.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is talking to me on MSN


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i barely talk on msn nowadays.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im on 24/7


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm normally on when i'm online, just not always talking.

Edit-what the shit?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ending of the HIAC ppv.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah that was wack


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

devils favourite flashlight :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

why did the Undertaker's music and stuff go off though?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know HIAC might be the best WWE PPV all year. Though I think it's kinda sad that not one, but two matches ended up better than BOTH HIAC matches


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

imo it goes

1. Barrett Cena
2. Sheamus/orton
3. Kane/taker
4. triple threat
5. Edge/swagger
6. divas


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

IMO like half of both the HIAC matches were booooooooorrrrrrrringgggggg.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I cant believe Kane and Barrett won, i really thought Taker would win the title in HIS match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm download HIAC right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Melina:yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Why is that in your sig? :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I was bored :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh ok, thought maybe you lost a sig bet or something


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nah.lol. Im gonna change it in a min. i just can decide if i wanna put my barrett gifs there, or the ban hammer


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm bored.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that HIAC was very good last night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes orton :no:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Likes Carlito. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hating on carlito

dats not cool


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm making a Kane banner.

Edit-
I like how it turned out.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know im very happy that Kane is still World Champion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i do too.. but the ending of HIAC was fpalm worthy


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When you know Nexus is over?.... Hogan comes out and says "they're raising the bar brother"


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hockey starts on thusday!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ew ... hockey

as a canadian, i openly hate hockey :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hockey bores me.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> ew ... hockey
> 
> as a canadian, i openly hate hockey :side:


Sarcasm?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

surprisingly no


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whose the chick in your avy PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IDK her full name all I know is her first name is Louise.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bryan Danielson is for real.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

melina is for real


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WE ARE ONE, WE ARE ONE, WE ARE ONE.

WE WILL FIGHT FOREVER


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesomeness


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

at hell in a cell Cena became the nexus B.... vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I'm surprised Wade Barrett isn't in his sig.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

look at the spoiler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> ew ... hockey
> 
> as a canadian, i openly hate hockey :side:


Same here, I fucking HATE that game.

Then again, I hate all sports, but of the 4 major sports in North America it's the one I have the least tolerance for.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Same here, I fucking HATE that game.
> 
> Then again, I hate all sports, but of the 4 major sports in North America it's the one I have the least tolerance for.


same here 

i dont mind playing soccer.. but the rest suck IMO


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hey pyro. can i use that pic you used to have with miz holding the wwe title.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I loved the kid's reaction to Cena losing. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its funny how they always point the camera towards the kids in audience every time Cena loses :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sig is over the limit

now i feel like josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> sig is over the limit
> 
> now i feel like josh


Oh well, im gonna change it in a few minutes anyways


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

obtained meaningless rep by me :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

REP..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fabio :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

You really laughing at my name.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

dont worry about him. dans.......special

:lmao


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao



:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wasnt making fun  

just the fact that you share a name with a supermodel is cool


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no its not.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a very real quote in his sig.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Posted a pic for an unknown reason.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes The Usos.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes the greatest Woman's Champion


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> look at the spoiler


Should know I never click on those in sigs.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is amazing! Haven't talked to you in ages, how are you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I am never ever going on live again with guys on SVR... 100 rated guys with the moves you can't counter, and the lag putting me off. Fuck it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

StratusBarz said:


> Is amazing! Haven't talked to you in ages, how are you?


I didn't recognize your new name. lol I've been pretty good; nothing new really.



BambiKiller said:


> I am never ever going on live again with guys on SVR... 100 rated guys with the moves you can't counter, and the lag putting me off. Fuck it.


I've never played it online before. Mainly because I'm not that good at it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> I am never ever going on live again with guys on SVR... 100 rated guys with the moves you can't counter, and the lag putting me off. Fuck it.


Create your own game and turn off Created wrestlers...I hate playing people with 100. True story though, I had a created character who was rated 39 overall and I played someone rated 100 and beat them easily. But yeah the lag sucks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> Likes the greatest Woman's Champion


Yes i do happen to be a fan of Candice Michelle 




Hiplop™ said:


> ADR


Wheres Alberto Del Rio? :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

above you :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohh :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

for those of you still on 10 posts per page. this is the devils page


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know it is 

and who isnt on 10 posts per page? :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you can change it. i think the most is 25


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Devils Page, then it can't be the Devils page without the Devil's favorite Killer ... someone find me a flashlight


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah but it looks off to me


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm happy with 10 posts per page. Never tried 25. That must be horrible for people still with dial-up.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I tried it. I didn't like having so many post one one page.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

people still have dial up? 

damn i feel bad for them


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> people still have dial up?
> 
> damn i feel bad for them


I think Lady Croft might.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I think Lady Croft might.


oh right, she lives in the middle of no where


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I enjoyed HIAC last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I do too but i can still get cable internet


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but crofty lives like 100 miles away from everything


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Captain Charisma.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is a mod!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel FUCKING Bryan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEST IN THE WORLD.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Raw has started and Cena is about to appear in Black and Yellow :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SAMUEL L JACKSON


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

He's not wearing Black/Yellow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> He's not wearing Black/Yellow.


He's got the armband on


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thats not good enuff.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> thats not good enuff.


This.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i am so glad tarver is getting a bigger role now


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bryan got his fucking head kicked in by Sheamus :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK YOU WWE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Bryan got his fucking head kicked in by Sheamus :side:


It was knees not kicks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

daniel bryan got his face kneed in :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> It was knees not kicks.


Ok, he got his head "Knee'd" In


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know Edge owned Cole.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

edge is on fire tonight


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sick of the Miz. Edge > Miz.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wonder who will come to Raw...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

IT WAS GOLDUST :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive been saying WTF so many times during Raw...Goldust wants the title over Maryse? fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What kind of man does not want Maryse.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

id just kidnap maryse and do things that the PG era certainly would not allow, to her


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stay away from my woman :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shes mine... foo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gail Kim > Maryse :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

only in the ring.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Gail Kim > Maryse :hmm:






:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

maryse's boobs :yum:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh hell yes. I miss her ring attire.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maryse always looks hot, but tonight, she looked hotter then ever, I think it was because she was showing alot more cleavege :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Raw didnt seem very PG tonight :hmm:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Switches Diva avy/sigs all the time lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not as much as i used to lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Raw didnt seem very PG tonight :hmm:


lol nope, they even added a lil bit of Attitude Era Creepy Goldust on the show


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Liked the Goldust thing, as did I. Goldust used to be a decent upper mid carder in the mid 90's, was cool to see him get some respect back.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed 

But I hate how the cena/Nexus is turning into HBK/JBL.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Haha ted got owned.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

should know it's kinda weird watching a stream of a show being streamed from a different country. I'm watching Raw on a UK stream and they just had a commercial for Modern Family that you would never see here in the states.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Why would you never see it in the states?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice sig.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

new siggy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Barrett owns.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Fox


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm tired. I stayed up all night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I almost did, but I gotta work tonight and going to class in a bit.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has an amazing sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Katy Perry


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Likes the best diva in the WWE, Maryse.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Maryse is not the best diva in the wwe. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Correct. Kelly Kelly is the best


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Are both wrong, even though Kelly Kelly is awesome too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

nope Michael cole is obviously the best diva.


:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Heel Cole is pretty awesome.


Stratus said:


> Is Correct. Kelly Kelly is the best


wrong.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Candice, Trish and Lita are the greatest of all time :hmm:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Knows that Candice, *Trish* and Lita are the greatest of all time :hmm:


Correct


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Knows that Melina, Trish and Lita are the greatest of all time :hmm:


fixed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought you liked Mickie


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Who would like Mickie? LOL she was boring after feuding with Trish


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> I thought you liked Mickie


I do, but i prefer Melina over her.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Ashley needs to return, she was pretty awesome


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Ashley was okay untill she turned punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Anything thats "Punk" is destined to Fail though :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Unless there is a CM before it. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk is boring and overrated


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie ftw*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cena fan


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

K2and the Bellas = NOTHING!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um ok.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly is awesome and i could really care less about the Bellas tbh


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But I would thing you would like the bellas mickey mike micheals there whores who can't wrestle I taught those were your fav?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Now knows that I now have gotten four WF members to join the site in my sig  hoping for more today. *hint* 

Whats everyone up2?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just playing SVR10, you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

not much just playing heavy rain on the ps3 you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Doing some surveys for Points2Shop. I made enough to order another game yesterday lol. 

Also I am listening to Tarja's new album.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not the only one who liked Alicia's hand gesture of hartbreak


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The part of her giving Gail the axe kick is better


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

A. Foxy is my fav diva currently.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that this song is Awesome


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is thinking about something...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Great Sig


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BRYAN FUCKING DANIELSON


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the Triple Threat was the MOTN @ HIAC.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Likes half naked women.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Loves the Glamazon, as do i


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Should know JULIUS PEPPERS is a beast.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Tony Romo owns.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RIGHT TIME FOR ME TO GET CRUNK


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Knows that Tony Romo owns.


Is correct.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

COLE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

COLE-MINERS 8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> COLE.


Should know I posted the avatar you wanted.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you ADR.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

YOU ARE RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Your avy is RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HIDE YO KIDS HIDE YO WIFE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Your avy is RIDICULOUS!!!!


Why?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly + World title.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

= Ratings


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Less than two hours till NXT!! :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wonder why they moved it to WWE.com


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i made bacon soup, and its delicous


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know this is my first post in 5 days :side:

Cena=Barret's bitch ........for now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I wonder why they moved it to WWE.com


Because the contract with Scy-Fy expired and this is almost assuredly the last season so there was no point in renewing it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HOW DARE YOU NOT POST FOR FIVE DAYS :cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Always uses the avatar of a cat with a Smarties logo around his neck.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

if i change it, people wont recognize me :side:

plus, it was theonly picture in my folder when i was deciding on a picture


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I change it all the time, people recognize me. That's kind of why your name is at the top of your profile.

Get some more pictures, frequently change. Advertise more things, it's the way to go.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think im gonna keep my current avy for a while...or for a couple more hours atleast :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats because you're *PYRO*.. im just a little innocent little Hiplop


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> thats because you're *PYRO*.. im just a little innocent little Hiplop


Alright, as the mighty *PYRO*, you can consider it an order, if you'd like.

People will recognize you regardless. Shit, son, you've got your username in your custom title.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

oh mighty *PYRO*... where will my blue cat go then? :argh:

hes already missing his blue smarties :sad:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How many other users have the name Hiplop™, so I think you will be alright.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> oh mighty *PYRO*... where will my blue cat go then? :argh:
> 
> hes already missing his blue smarties :sad:


Send him to the store to restock his supply. ~_~

Should know I changed my avatar again. If you don't watch this guy's show on Youtube, you absolutely need to. It doesn't even matter if you have an interest in video games or not, it's the funniest thing on the entire website.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this one?





 ??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's the guy, but that's not his funniest review, though it does have its moments.

Watch these, just to start











I save all this guy's shit on my Ipod.

Also, you've gotta watch all this guys videos to understand some of his references to games like CastleVania 2, Simon's Quest and Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde. If you fully know what he's said about those games, they're all the more hilarious.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^^:lmao

How many of those are there?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tons.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd#p/c/771AA9FA1D647C4A

Playlist for all the AVGN videos (not his reviews of films and whatnot, those are seperate.) are on the right side, scroll down to see what's there. It's ALL good, trust me.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

> How many of those are there?


252


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Theres atleast 40-50 videos and ive got all but the youtube videos saved to my PS3. That show is epic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SJFC said:


> 252


252 in total, but AVGN is a character seperate to his normal reviews. There's considerably less AVGN's.

Mike, how the hell did you add those to your PS3? I've tried and I only know how to get photos to work, videos and music are a completely fucking mystery to me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thanks *PYRO* youve gotten me hooked on this :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8917223 said:


> thanks *PYRO* youve gotten me hooked on this :lmao


Glad to hear it. He's insanely talented, I can't stop laughing at his AVGN reviews. 

I watch as many as possible in a given night.

Try his Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Ghostbusters, Friday the 13'th and Nightmare on Elm Street game reviews next. You'll be crying with laughter.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I downloaded them from Screwattack's website, then copied them to a disc and downloaded from the disc onto the PS3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I downloaded them from Screwattack's website, then copied them to a disc and downloaded from the disc onto the PS3


Oh, from a disc. What format?

I've got him on my Ipod with MP4, which I get converted from Savetube.com. Is MP4 on a disc compatible with PS3?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I always download them in WMV format. I have to use Windows Media to burn them onto a disc, not sure if MP4's are PS3 compatable though


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Mikey!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JAMES!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

KENNY!!!
MIKEY!!!
JOHNNY!!
NICKY!!!
MITCH!!!

AND WE ARE THE WF SPIRIT SQUAD

8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WRONG!

JAMES!
MIKEY!
DANNY!
ANTHONY!
JOSH!

and we are THE FORUM SQUAD!!! :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i was included 8*D


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that today marks 13 years since Kane's debut


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wonder what ever happened to that Issac Yankem guy, he coulda been a huge star in WWE :hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Did Issac Yankem used to wear a mask? I can't remember. :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think he grew his hair out and called himself Diesel at one time also. Anyhow that guy could have been a big star, its a shame :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, I loved his entrance music. Dentist drill ftw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I was watching an old Kane match on youtube and Grisham slipped up said on live tv that Kane looked alot like Issac Yankem and he got in a bunch of trouble for it. They had to edit it out of the commentary


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

He does look a lot like him. :hmm: I wonder why he would get in trouble for saying that? :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not sure :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Really stratus. that sig is worse than my sig with cena as divas champion


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: :no:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sup Dan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whos this "dan" you speak of :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

bonjour mon ami.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Tomorrow is the finals of nxt season 2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Should know I had a dream involving Daffney last night.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Daffney is always in my dreams, chained to the wall


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope my new sig request is answered


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome 

I was watching Im With Busey ysterday and a UFO guy got in a fight with a Bigfoot guy... funny when nerds fight lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think its funny that if you try to put  you have to add dots. but you can do the same size :side: because the code has 6 characters


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:cuss::shocked::sad::banplz::no::banned::gun::ns:frustrate:evil::flip:cussin:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex 
:sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex :sex


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao this is how i broke the original ayt. i put a shit load of :side: and it broke


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


>


I love that


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jupiter is obsessed with me :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

You have a planet obsessed with you.


:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:flip: you know what i mean


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Now that shes back in the atmosphere with drops of Jupiter in her hair hey...hey..hey

Idk why but that song just came to mind


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I FIGURED IT OUT!! this is why Jupiter dosent like me http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/514908-camera-man-owns-fan-taylorfitz-2.html


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kane!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know im surprised Jamie got eliminated last night.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

why is she holding the joker card?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe because he feels like holding the joker card. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> why is she holding the joker card?


She did a Batman/Joker esque photoshoot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My birthday is in two days any one want to buy me this?










A gold ps3 it's only $4999.

http://videogames.yahoo.com/events/plugged-in/gold-ps3-is-gold-costs-five-grand/1380758


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just got red rep from Jupiter for answering a question. I'm shocked


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JOsh you do realize Beth is holding the Jack of Spades and not a joker right?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a strange avy lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

better than the usos


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is wrong lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Likes Katie Perry.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got back from walmart with walmart stuff.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Nas 

Hot Alba Banner :yum:

Oh & what "stuff" did you get? :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

sonuvabitch, the world is lost when people can't distinguish a Joker from a Jack.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i wasnt really paying attention.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

sonuvabitch, the world is lost when people aren't paying attention.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Hey Nas
> 
> Hot Alba Banner :yum:
> 
> Oh & what "stuff" did you get? :side:


I got food and some cards for PlayStation 40 dollars worth so I can get some downloadable content.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When is South PArk back on?is it today?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> When is South PArk back on?is it today?


yup today is the start of a new season of south park.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nas it isn't a new season, it's still Season 14, but they show half the season before the summer,and the other half in fall.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh yeah I forgot about that.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I got food and some cards for PlayStation 40 dollars worth so I can get some downloadable content.


Awesome 



BambiKiller said:


> When is South PArk back on?is it today?





NasJayz said:


> yup today is the start of a new season of south park.


Thanks for reminding me. I forgot all about it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

And I quote.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

downloaded down with the sickness by disturbed for guitar hero.


Get up, come on get down with the sickness [x3]
Open up your hate, and let it flow into me
Get up, come on get down with the sickness
You mother get up come on get down with the sickness
You fucker get up come on get down with the sickness
Madness is the gift, that has been given to me


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

mid rko barrett looks like trips


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Huh ?*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> downloaded down with the sickness by disturbed for guitar hero.
> 
> 
> Get up, come on get down with the sickness [x3]
> ...


That's Awesome. Should know that I listened to that on the way to work dismorning. Get's you in the mood to kick someones ass lol

Should know that I liked the pic you sent via rep


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a Saints fan


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Frenchy*


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

TNA Bound...could be a great thing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

10/10/10 the ppv.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*TNA sucks*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Medos sig = :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is the next WWE Champion


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Woo Woo Woo!


Im not a tool bro!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Hahaha Ryder is awesome and I'm loving the Alicia sig.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks. Ryder&Alicia rock and so do Katy and Frenchy.

Whats up?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment, and not much, just getting ready to watch some TV before work tomorrow. How about you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Listening to The Vincnet Black Shadow, watching a movie right now. I got classes and work tomorrow. Getting my paycheck though so its all good I suppose.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is listening to an awesome band


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah  I am soo pissed that Cassie left the band though


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

People shouldnt be able to bend like that

Ment for person above person above me :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sometimes i think its Melina when i look at that pic, I can just see AJ and Melina being a team or being in a storyline together.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I think AJ should manage Bryan so they could both mess with Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats a possibility too.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

He BeliEVE's in something...maybe Eve?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea...Eve always talks about her BeliEVErs on Twitter so thats where i got it from


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Awww its all good man don't be embarassed. I think Eve is talented. She had a good run there for a minute. She's no Maryse though


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hiiii


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao beliEVErs


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

mantally stalking lights


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hmmm.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Nas, sup?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just woke up and i'm watching tv. you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Got back from work about an hour ago so all good


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Bananas :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

only one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If it were up to this forum every wrestler, commentary and announcer would be heel.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

absolutely not, every wrestler has to shake their toosh and and gpo by the name victoria


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Or Tara :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know layla > michelle


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know this will happen before Christian wins the world title


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sad but true :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That picture is awesome, I'm gonna use that some time.

I don't mind Miz winning the world title before Christian, it's not even an issue with me. If Jeff Hardy, Jack Swagger and Great Khali won it before him, then fuck, Miz should just be given the world title right now.

Should know I just changed John Cena's SVR 2010 theme music to Never Gonna Give You Up by Rick Astley. Totally worth it, it's hilarious. Just don't have him as WWE Champion when you watch it (or change his champion entrance to John Cena's normal non title entrance) because it takes a shitload of time off it and it has to be experienced. It's a classic.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"Hello Rick it's your cousin Marvin, MARVIN ASTELY!" 

That song is hilarious though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Family Guy version is definately better, imo. It's well sung and funny.

"Here's a song by a gay guy"...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Or Tara :hmm:


OH NO YOU DIDN'T!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I lol'd at the end when Brian held a really long note and someone in the audience said "I didn't like any of that."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The long note is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WADE BARRETT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I swear to God, I'm gonna be so fucking pissed off if they don't let him take the belt from Orton. That little turd is killing Raw.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

same. can i use that pic you had with the miz holding the wwe title. that switched to the us title. if you have with with it just on the wwe title that would be awesome


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> OH NO YOU DIDN'T!


Yes i just did


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;8922649 said:


> same. can i use that pic you had with the miz holding the wwe title. that switched to the us title. if you have with with it just on the wwe title that would be awesome


Sure.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im the MIZZZ.... AND IMMMMMM.,.............


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

........NOTTTTTTT AS COOL AS CARLITO!!!!!!!! :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

just became much cooler


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

carlito = jobber


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Das Not Cool :hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

But true


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

when I finish the banner and went to save it, I got the blue screen error saying jobber everywhere :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Sure.


Thanks 


Hiplop™ said:


> im the MIZZZ.... AND IMMMMMM.,.............


Whered you get the new sig?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

from the one hating on carlito above you :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

8*D lol


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus is a funny guy.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he could stalk me


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I get it. Carlitos broken :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

now dats cool :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that something great just happened on Impact


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not great unless it's Anderson winning the title and even that wouldn't mean anything because TNA titles and the promotion itself have the same value as a downtown dumpster.

EDIT ~ Oh, THAT. I should have known. Completely worthless news.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. idc


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what happened?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie debuted in TNA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> what happened?


Mickie James debuted in TNA. 

Yeah, I know, nobody cares except the people who watch wrestling to jack off (and she's not even very useful for that either, to be honest).


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn.. thats a shame.. shes much better for WWE

its not a big deal though... velvet will take all her time away


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WHAT MICKIE JAMES DEBUTED TONIGHT OMG.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Mickie debuted in TNA


*Great news *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's about time Mickie brought her TNA to TNA. :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Impact in one hour I won't be surprised to see mickie james :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn Spoilers :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TNA totally botch mickies debut, but whatever the whole show was atrocious.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, they shouldnt have shown her getting out of her car fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> TNA totally botch mickies debut, but whatever the whole show was atrocious.


whats new that tna for you.



Vintage TNA :side:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Agree's with me about the TNA show tonight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I hate the backstage TNA camera crew.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has 994 trophies on ps3  so close to 1,000.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Still has a long ways to go before catching up to me on Trophies :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nerds.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching Psych. Love that show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

victoria and madison rayne should go by the ugly people.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

:agree:

BTW hot Jenna banner :yum:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jenna used to be super duper hot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know the blue jays > san fansisco giants


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Should know I don't know what the fuck he's on about.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

a game involving a bat, bases and a ball :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

oh we don't give a shit about that here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello Nas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday NasJayz.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nas 

Oh & Atlanta Braves > The Giants


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH YEAH.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hb Nas


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm hungry.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Me 2.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

"Oh Yeah, Champagne, Yeah"
:lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tim Lincecum> the Braves.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

On that night, yes. Embarrassing performance by the Braves.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, michael cole, yeah


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

McTaker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

KardASShian


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SOFT KITTY WARM KITTY LITTLE BALL OF FUR...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WHERE IS MY CREDITS BITCH!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Cena > Wrestling :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WHAT?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wait, you wanted credits? how many


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol not really, for a carlito banner nah


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena make me a Kim K banner NOW!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

kim's ass is :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually prefer Kourtney over Kim


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

don't get me wrong Kourtney is hot but she has nothing on Kim IMO.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHAT? kim is like the hottest in the world.. kourtneys just kinda hot


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sup just back from best buy and bought my self a B day present DJ Hero. 



Best B Day present would of been a nude Mickie James laying on my bed but something tells me I'm never going to get that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

DJ hero is fun...

nude mickie is more fun


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry Nas, it seems that i got your birthday present. She was here when i got off work :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

always seems to post right after i click out of this thread :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> sup just back from best buy and bought my self a B day present DJ Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Best B Day present would of been a nude Mickie James laying on my bed but something tells me I'm never going to get that.


Is DJ Hero any good? No offense, but to me it looks kinda stupid.

Oh & I had Mickie & Trish nude on my bed today   :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

it's meh tbh.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ *hugs* Happy Birthday!!! :hb:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that EDGE looks like he use to look like back in the Attitude Era


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I KNOW... i was so happy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Too bad I never liked edge or ever will.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Too bad I never liked edge or ever will.


Really? 

Not even when he was in The Brood?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

NasJayz said:


> Too bad I never liked edge or ever will.















:lmao I just wanted to use it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nope not when he first joined not with the brood not when he became left them and not when he was the rated r superstar and not now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW :shocked: 

Should know that The Brood had a bad ass theme song & Entrance!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I was an Edge fan up until a couple years ago. He got extremely stale


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Edge is AMAZING,,,


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What's up Hip?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey if anyone has WWE Classics On Demand. When you call the number what info do you need to give them?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

watching smackdown 

how about you, huganomics


WHY IS KAVAL TAGGING WITH KOFI fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

On here and Facebook while listening to Taylor Swift's new song after taking a nice nap, I love Friday.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but you're supposed to be 13 to join facebook :side:

LOL im jk man


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got my 1,000 trophy for the ps3.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8926890 said:


> but you're supposed to be 13 to join facebook :side:
> 
> LOL im jk man


:lmao I swear like 95% of the people in my whole fucking grade are on it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

really? i hate facebook :lmao i have it , i just find it boring


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

my mum spends more time on facebook then me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Facebook is so awesome that they made a movie about it.  lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoa! You're only smoke and mirrors!! :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, Facebook has just fucking RAPED Myspace.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

just?

myspace has been dead for like 5 years :lmao

not to sound creepy, but what grade would you be in when you're 12?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Here where I live in NC without failing any grades, you would turn 12 in 6th, and I'm about a month and a half into my 7th Grade year right now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

all right  i just couldnt remember

holy crap, mysterio / ADR was great


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Sup?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching SD, you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

you people and the ability to watch smackdown early.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^:lmao I echo that sentiment.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it was uploaded 12 hours ago on youtube :shocked:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sometimes ill watch SD on youtube,so i even get to see it before the East coast does


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I believe that's because of Australia. :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the E wants that fuck turd beiber to perform at WM fpalm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn kangaroos and their time zones


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Put Another Shrimp on the Barbie.


G'day mate


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that the E wants that fuck turd beiber to perform at WM fpalm


Too bad he's only 16...He'd be a good target for Orton's next Punt :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that the E wants that fuck turd beiber to perform at WM fpalm


FFS yeah I heard about that too. fpalm 

^Shrimp. :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If Orton punted him in the head all the kids watching would Commit Suicide.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton will punt him anyway cause his music sucks so bad. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why is kims ass so nice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> If Orton punted him in the head all the kids watching would Commit Suicide.


Not all of them, just the 10-15 year old girls


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im pretty sure some little boys would die to :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love to make a game where you kill justing beaver and miley cyrus that would be the best game ever.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, just like that episode of RObot Chicken when Mario meets GTA. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why would you kill miley  shes so hot


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

She is hot, but her music sucks ASS!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i completely agree with you :lmao

shes got the talent of a brick, but shes hot :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Since when do bricks have talent.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fpalm fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. when i was in first period someones phone went off, and it was the facebook noise. the first thing i thought was, quiet down, the gm has something to say:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you know you watch too much wrestling when... :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well ive only heard the noise on fb a few times. im used to hearing it on raw


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lmfao, its fine.. id be thinking the same thing


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> why would you kill miley  shes so hot


Those pic's make me feel funny in my pants. Is that bad because I'm 28?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I just don't see the appeal.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

of miley? ... shes super hot


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Meh...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gomez is better IMO.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i dont find gomez attractive at all


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THE FUCK? Are you gay Josh? :side:

And Hip, get your shit together man, of course Selena is hot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

U tell em' Huganomics.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shes just not my type tbh

i prefer ones like kim kardASSian , miley, etc


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Selena looks like a 12 year old.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I prefer women like Mickie James. oh Mickie your so fine you blow my mind.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Selena looks like a 12 year old.


AJ does to and everyone on here lovers her to death.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

AJ is a lot cuter to me. She may be small, but she's very pretty. Selena on the other hand has that little chubby face that you generally have as a kid around the age of 12.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> AJ is a lot cuter to me. She may be small, but she's very pretty. Selena on the other hand has that little chubby face that you generally have as a kid around the age of 12.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I'm Just a city boy... born and raised in south detroit, he took the midnight train.. going anywhere


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you know you love journey :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

no. They suck


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

And journey is?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

one of the most famous bands in the history of the world :|


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um ok.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that im listening to one of the greatest bands in the world , Paramore


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love how mike has the worst taste in everything.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh™;8927530 said:


> no. They suck


:shocked:



Stratus said:


> Should know that im listening to one of the greatest bands in the world , Paramore









NasJayz said:


> I love how mike has the worst taste in everything.


Paramore>You. 8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love messing with mickey mike michaels. I used to like messing with Gord aka pyro but he can't takes joking around so I stopped.


I only know the name of 3 posters and theres I think theres only one poster here that knows my name which is Medo.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

If anyone was wondering what my name is, it's Tyler. But you can still call me Nirvana


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would say my name but I'm like Rumeplstiltskin and you have to figure it out but If anyone says it I will lose all my powers and die.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

i have no idea what your name is, Frankie

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I would say my name but I'm like Rumeplstiltskin and you have to figure it out but If anyone says it I will lose all my powers and die.


lol We don't want that to happen.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> i have no idea what your name is, Frankie
> 
> :hmm:


And I'm not going to tell you my name ether.




















:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love to play football with this girl.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

She's aight.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I would love to play football with this girl.


So would I :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This would be better


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No, just no.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my names ; Dan.. :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

New Sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i doubt hes going to win it at bragging right 

sigh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think he will


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i hope he does


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It would be awesome if he did


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is a piece of super hero in training 

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

ouch.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*RKO..*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO will retain @ Bragging Rights


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i sincerely hope not


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

As do I.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Wade will get an RKO then a Punt to the head :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and then kick out and wasteland orton... for the win


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That is like one of the weakest moves of all time, he seriously needs to change his finisher


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i completely agree..

maybe some sort of powerbomb


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup guys?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> That is like one of the weakest moves of all time, he seriously needs to change his finisher


Says the person who has michelle mccool in their sig. he finisher is dropping her opponent on their knees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Sup guys?


NM just watching tv, you?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Sup guys?


Hey Scamp.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Says the person who has michelle mccool in their sig. he finisher is dropping her opponent on their knees


Styles Clash is still better than what Wade does. 



Stratus said:


> NM just watching tv, you?


Nm man just watching College football. You



ADR LaVey said:


> Hey Scamp.


Sup! I'm really hoping the Braves win the series against the Giants.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

SCAMP


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Sup! I'm really hoping the Braves win the series against the Giants.


Not much, just posting. 

Yeah, I hope so.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

So do I. They played a very good game last night. Hopefully they win the 3rd game tomorrow.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Braves have been pretty good at home this season. So hopefully they keep it up in this series.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Scamp , how did you get the gif in your sig to be 0 bytes?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Why were you checking his sig size dan :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im turning into you


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

uh oh. Don't let Jupiter find out. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

we could just form a tag team and kick his ass :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Tna would probably name us TM™ :no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no:

i like "Josh is a Hippy™'

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I do have long hair.lol


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> my names ; Dan.. :side:


lol me too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is it really?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> is it really?


It is :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> I do have long hair.lol


damn hippys :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol

Should know I just posted some gifs of Mickie James from Impact a couple nights ago.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hows you guys/


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Vicky lover. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dreams about Rosie Lottalove :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

fuck that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is that alba in your avy?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Nah cheryl tweedy (cole) is the girl in my sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:yum:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

No more Charles Woodson in his avatar.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I AM PERFECTION............................


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> No more Charles Woodson in his avatar.


Na I had to replace him with THE BEAST!!!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello, I'm Awesome!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I came to play


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BARRETT


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

WWE Champion


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Barrett sure as hell isn't winning the title at BR.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up wwe writer.

Im about to make this a gif


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Barrett won't win. Not while Miz is Money in the Bank.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Miz is never cashing in. they just love to give Miz props to carry around.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I'm excited that the second season of Wild Recon starts January 5th


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to make a banner but I don't know who of, any suggestions?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Cena :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Do my sig request


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> John Cena :side:


fpalm



Josh™ said:


> Do my sig request


I would, but I don't like doing text banners.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is above me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is also above me :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Rated-HBK said:


> I would, but I don't like doing text banners.


my new request. its not a text banner.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ITS A CONSPIRACY GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

huganomics, WHATS UP DUDE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The sky. :side:

Yeah I know, that's a fucking lame joke.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

fpalm 

 im supposed to be the one with the bad jokes


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, that was an awful joke. made me want to red rep you for a split second.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I wouldn't ever actually say that joke, one of my black friends said it once.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is also offline


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is online


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

joined a month and 2 years before me


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has 2.22 post a day


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

is WrestlingForums First Wade Barrett Mark


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

And damn proud of it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Well im the biggest carlito mark..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

And I'm the biggest Mickie James mark.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ not so sure about that... Mickie has a crap load of fans

carlito does not :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I miss Carlitoscaribbeangirl . She was in love with carlito.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

who?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig is over the limit :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

She was a member on here I have no clue what happened to her but she was very nice.

oh wait it was CarlitosCabanaGirl.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138833-carlitoscabanagirl.html


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Theres alot of people that arent on here no more.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

And they were all people that I liked why don't people I hate leave oh well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I strongly concur.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

my sig is not over the limits :cuss:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I bet you checked when he said that though


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I checked mine to lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah, i checked a few minutes before :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is from Canada :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was from canada.. unless he is :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im from Toronto :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is from Canada :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm making some food to go om nom nom nom on. I'm making chicken breast stuffed with pepper jack cheese and bacon and some shrimp fried rice.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:yum:

I'm about to go to my oldest cousin's wedding.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i have no cousins


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i have no cousins


I'll be your cousin. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MOMMY SOME MAN ON TEH INTERWEBZ IS TRYING TO BE MY CUZIN


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao hip.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gail kim > Maryse. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MIKEY MIKE MICHAELS!!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MIKEYYYY


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jobber


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

today is 10/0/10 the ppv. I can't wait to see Mickie James as the special ref.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I said McDonalds was mother fuckin' that way! :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that "THEY" is Braden Walker. He's come to TNA to knock someones brains out :side:




> Gail kim > Maryse :side:


Delusional much?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Um whos Braden Walker?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsGU71cJ4no

He's a HOF'er :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Braden "the legend" walker

whenever he came to the ring, the crowd would turn into motherfucking skeletons and worship him :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Walker this way, talker this way.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BFG will be my first TNA PPV I will watch. Best thing about it is I only have to pay $10


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I get it for free :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This will be the PPV I won't b watching, even though we get it for free!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

tara is overrated


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I couldn't give a flying fuck!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lol at TNA having PPVs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello...Im Awesome :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

be sexy, be maryse


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

maryse is overrated


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

YOUR FACE IS OVERRATED


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena is overrated.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

A soda pop.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NO GOOD MOTHER FUCKER TRIES TO .... ME! MOTHAFUCKA'S

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oooooooo Hip you said a bad word I'm telling your mommy on you.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Taco Taco Burrito Burrito


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

THIS IS A PG FORUM!!!!!!!!

Watch the Language 8*D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BUT IM THE RATED R -POSTER AND IM BRINGING CHANGE TO THE ... FORUM


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I like tacos and burritos.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*turns into jesus* 

WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im the only one allowed to fucking cuss around here :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn straight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

maryse is still overrated


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whats everyone doing for thanksgiving?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

um its october


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yes.. thanksgiving is today fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> whats everyone doing for thanksgiving?


Stay home play videos games watch tv then eat dinner finally going to sleep at the end of the day so same thing as everyday.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CANADA ISNT REAL


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its Real, Its Damn Real!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WRESTLING>CENAS ONTO MY SECRET

*jumps onto polar bear and rides to an igloo, where i live*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Of course Canada is real just like santa claus and the tooth fairy.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And yes NasJayz is really Jean Claude Van Damme in a very cunning disguise!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*HOW DID YOU FIND OUT?????????????????*


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Knows Nas is one of the best all time rappers.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> yes.. thanksgiving is today fpalm


Happy Thanksgiving . I live in the states so ares is in November


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Turkey :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

strange I taught Thanksgiving in Canada was tomorrow but happy thanksgiving anyway.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a GREAT layout


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yours is great too


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

BeliEVE's that Maryse could beat Eve?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I BeliEVE that Eve will be Unified Womens Champion soon


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

both are overrated


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I BeliEVE that you are wrong Stratus and so are you Wrestling Cena...BeliEVE in Mayrse!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

While were on the subject of overrated. The only divas i ever found overrated are Gail Kim and The Bella Twins.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Bella's I agree with...Gail? No way. She's amazing in the ring. She's the female equivalent of Rey Mysterio in terms of how she wrestles, what she can do. She's a high flyer with technical skill who just hasn't gotten a chance in the WWE. TNA did wonders with her and she should have never left there.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She was also the equivalent of Mysterio in terms of being shoved down people's throats too. She's not now but when she debuted in WWE and during her TNA run, they pushed her like 2005 Cena, basically beating everyone she faced. Her debut winning the womens title should have never happened. I dont like the fact that she went into a match against Trish, Victoria, Lita, Jazz, Molly, and other women that are 100000x better than her and winning the title over them. I know they done it for shock value but seriously that was just a bad mistake to hand her the title on the night of her debut, I think they realized their mistake too when she lost the title to Molly in a Squash match a few weeks later.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i agree, bellas and gail are overrated :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Apparently there is some confusion about what the word overrated means.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ agree. none of those 3 have been spoken of highly enough to be overrated


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was over-rated :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz is underrated.







:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree. you do get alot of people their memberships


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is watching BFG


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Drive me to Orlando mother f***in Studios! :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i said... McDonalds is that way.. MOTHERFUCKER

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Um ok.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Should know that I'm going to Raw tomorrow night, and it's gonna kick some serious ass.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's almost time for 10/10/10 the ppv so I'm going to prevent me from reading any spoilers laters alligators.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I love how alot of people are freaking out today because it's ZOMG TEN TEN TEN!!!!111111


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Next year, we get 11/11/11 and then year after, 12/12/12 :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GAY/GAY/GAY


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus, that GIF in your sig is just...holy fuck.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that the person above him made that awesome gif


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I honestly have no idea how anybody could say Maryse is at all overrated.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah that has to be one of the best gifs i've ever made.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Made a GIF of the best diva in the WWE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I just read about the ending of BFG....fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The heel turn was a shock, the rest was way too predictable


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BFG was a terrible PPV


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wouldnt say terrible. The Tag title match, KO's match and Heel Turn made it atleast decent.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i missed most of the tag match (was fixing sound on laptop)

the knockouts entrance was good :lmao

id give it a 4/10


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BFG was pretty damn good.

Loved the Tag Team Championship match. Great way to open up a PPV.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What was the heel turn?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy aligning with Hogan, Bischoff, Abyss and Jarrett


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They should call the faction Creatures Of The Night.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ they


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the whole "THEY" thing was Epic Fail.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

right from the start it was a FAIL.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

the only thing worse than the end was the one of the jersey shore wanting the x division title


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the whole PPV besides the first match was a fail


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Isn't TNA as a whole just a big FAIL?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yes

and shares my name


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

TNA'S A SHAMEFUL THING, FULL OF LOBSTERHEADS, THOSE CARELESS MEN, WILL WIND UP DEAD, RUSSO LOVES HIS SWERVES LIKE THEY'RE SOME KIND OF PRIZE

TOO MANY LIMES
TOO MANY LIMES

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

good song.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello everyone.




Just watched 10/10/10 the ppv and it was awesome.  Just too bad Anderson didn't win the tna title.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really?.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah I wanted mr Anderson to win the title but I'm sure he will get his chance one day.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just want him back in the E.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Maxine


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I am listening to music.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is listing to music


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

overrated


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Like non premium membership


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gave me a green rep for sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a new gimmick of calling things overrated :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a nice sig W>C. Mabye if your nice to Naz he'll get you a premium so you can use your sigs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> overrated


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like a college football team logo :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont want a membership, If I did I would have bought one when I joined. I like doing sigs for other people since its a great practice and it helps improve my creativity


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I need a new gimmick and I think I should turn heel.






:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gimmicks are overrated


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk is overrated


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MICKIE JAMES IS A WHORE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Being overrated is overrated.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> LAYLA IS A OVERRATED WHORE


yes we know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm Rich Off Cocaine.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NasJayz said:


> yes we know.


WTF HOW DARE YOU!!!!:cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Fail Kim


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Mickie James will make history in TNA.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats up Mikey?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nm just posting on here and Twitter and watching Raw. you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EA, when i join that site, how do i give credit to you


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so going to turn heel but what should my new gimmick be I also should start a heel stable as well.
















:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well are Nexus already failed


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Heel turn.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Of course it failed I wasn't a member.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Would you call it an EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hiplop™ said:


> EA, when i join that site, how do i give credit to you


As long as you sign up with my ref link it automatically does.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Knows Tamina looked great tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually agree with you on that. I normally dont find her attractive but tonight she looked pretty good.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hell no.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is talking about some one I never heard of.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Never heard of Tamina?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

umm no I'm guessing she is a singer or actor.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Nah Tamina is a wrestler. Daughter of Superfly Jimmy Snuka. She manages the Uso's *Rikishi's twin sons* who are my fave tag team. She's awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She's the valet for the Uso's.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh um yeah ok.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wish daniel bryan would get final countdown as a theme


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anything would be better then the crap he uses now his current theme song reminds me of that movie from Disney Fantasia.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

his current song is a joke


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

CM PUNK FTW.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Raw just got alot more boring with their new acquisition fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Raw just got alot more boring with their new acquisition fpalm


So I'm guessing some one exciting is going to be on raw.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CM PUNK!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yawn...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So when you talk bout “you know who” I don’t know who you talkin’ bout


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mikey Mike Mikchaels so is that your gimmick thinking exciting things are boring and boring things are exciting?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Made a funny joke lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Matt Hardy just mentioned this forum on twitter :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he meant this forums also was talking about this member.


http://wfigs.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=impact34


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant this forums also was talking about this member.
> 
> 
> http://wfigs.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=impact34


:lmao I think you're right, would laugh my ass off though if Matt had an actual account on one of these forums and followed people that post crap about him!

Anyways nobody on here actually likes him since there were about 50 "Matt Hardy is fat" threads :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like him guess that makes me nobody. I'm 100% sure i'm matt hardy biggest maybe only mark.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I like him guess that makes me nobody. I'm 100% sure i'm matt hardy biggest maybe only mark.


I don't mind him, but he seems like he could be a nutcase at times....and plus he doesn't seem professional because he is under WWE contract yet talking about "crossing the line" already.

And judging for your sig/avatar, you must like assholes like Matt Hardy


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I actually enjoyed BFG.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Red Dead Redemption's DLC outfit pack was finally released today, I just saw it so I got it. It's free.

Now I have an excuse to put Red Dead Redemption into my PS3 again, I was looking for one (besides it being the best game of the year apart from Mass Effect 2 and God of War III).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

me too the Motor city machine guns vs generation me was awesome.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I actually enjoyed BFG.


Probably TNA's best PPV of the year, but only because the ending angle really interested me. No standout matches, and why were EY/OJ on the card :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

would of been better if mr anderson..................anderson won the title but I like jeff too.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> me too the Motor city machine guns vs generation me was awesome.


Fuck yeah, that match was Awesome. Had alot of good spots. 
Thats why I like TNA Wrestling. 



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Probably TNA's best PPV of the year, but only because the ending angle really interested me. No standout matches, and why were EY/OJ on the card :lmao


The opening match was Awesome, & the ending was good too, but I think Anderson should've been the one to turn heel & not Hardy.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Anderson would have made more sense, but TNA went for shock value with Hardy.

Remember Anderson taught Hardy how to be an asshole


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TNA is overrated


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

omg laycool was on and I had to .mute the sound of layla was hurting my ears she sounds like a restarted 2 year old learning how to speak English. for the love of God never give her the mic again or I might have to blow my fucking brains out.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea laycool is horrible, they need to split up.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Repped me and I will return it when I can. Says I have to spread some first.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate that shit lol.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah me too lol...whats up though? How are you?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doing good. Thanks.

NM just watching Psych.

How are you & What's up?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you are doing ok. I'm just making some food. Late dinner...haven't had anything to eat all day.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> TNA is overrated not rated at all


That sounds a little more accurate.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Knows that Layla looked great tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I didn't know that because as soon as my tv bursts out, you're not enou.....the channel changes. Immediately.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm off to bed laters alligators.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Anderson...ANDERSON! Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CREATURES OF THE NIGHT!!!!!! WAAOWWAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO destroyed Anderson.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

HAS ONE OF THE WORST USERNAMES ON THIS FORUM. 

but is still a cool guy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Well at least it isnt as bad as having tna in it :lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

anyone with "TNA" or "Hardy" is instant fail and automatically not taken seriously.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Doesn't see eye to eye with me about Maryse.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone with WWE in their name is usually awful too.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I think TnaGeneral proves your theories wrong guys, he is a very credible poster!!! :side:

Later Nasjayz, and you all should know that my Giants are in the NLCS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ANYONE WITH A CHRISTIAN REFERENCE IN THEIR NAME IS A JOBBER


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Surprisingly enough, Christian usernames aren't that bad. IC2.0 and peepoholic being the first two that come to mind.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

@ Wrestling Cena: Marks for Layla but has the nerve to say other diva's can't wrestle...SMH.

@Hulk: Is a Daniel Bryan fan and I agree, the man is awesome.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

layla > maryse


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Must be joking


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nope!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I had to decide between IC2.0 and RavenRyder2.0 :side:

Speaking of Hardy usernames, I swear someone is going to join as "HollywoodHardy" soon :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RavenRyder2.0? OhGod that would be epic


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Maryse is awful, no one needs to be joking to say Layla > Maryse

i'd almost say Alicia Fox > Maryse, if Alicia Fox didn't almost kill people with those botches.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

@ Wrestling Cena: Only said Layla > Maryse because he's trolling, even says it in his location.

@ Rawlins: Cmon you are going too far. Maryse can wrestle, and again it seems like people love to hate on the beautiful blonde's who they THINK only get in on their looks. Alicia is good too btw.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> RavenRyder2.0? OhGod that would be epic


OR WRESTLING>CENA2.0 WITH A MCCOOL AVATAR BECAUSE SHE'S HOTTER!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

StratusBarz said:


> @ Rawlins: Cmon you are going too far. Maryse can wrestle, and again it seems like people love to hate on the beautiful blonde's who they THINK only get in on their looks. Alicia is good too btw.


:lmao Alicia Fox is DREADFUL. she can't talk on the mic to save her life, and she's fucking dangerous in the ring. i'm surprised she hasn't put someone in the hospital with her complete disregard of properly pulling off a move.

and don't play this stupid "love to hate" thing. i don't love to hate beautiful blondes, i just don't see ANY appeal in Maryse as a wrestler whatsoever. it's ok to have a different opinion than you and still be objective about it, i don't have to have any ulterior motives or secret bias. i can just think she sucks, which i think she does.

Layla > Maryse > Alicia Fox


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Rawlin67 said:


> :lmao Alicia Fox is DREADFUL. she can't talk on the mic to save her life, and she's fucking dangerous in the ring. i'm surprised she hasn't put someone in the hospital with her complete disregard of properly pulling off a move.
> 
> and don't play this stupid "love to hate" thing. i don't love to hate beautiful blondes, i just don't see ANY appeal in Maryse as a wrestler whatsoever. it's ok to have a different opinion than you and still be objective about it, i don't have to have any ulterior motives or secret bias. i can just think she sucks, which i think she does.
> 
> Layla > Maryse > Alicia Fox



Maryse doesn't suck so stop saying it. And you are right, its cool to have different opinions, that doesn't mean you have to bash someone and say they suck, you could just say you arent' a fan of their work. 

And in MY opinion its Maryse > Alicia Fox > Layla


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

uh, i can say she sucks if i want. you don't decide what i say, or how i say it. i'm completely allowed that opinion, and you don't dictate what i'm allowed to say on this forum.

Maryse sucks. u mad?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Didn't say I dictate, just said there's always a better way to word things. If you don't like her thats fine, we all are entitled but to come out and say she sucks when you know someone is a fan of her is kinda messed up but eh. Don't wanna argue, I've seen some of your other posts and they aren't bad at all, just don't agree with you about Maryse.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

how is it kinda messed up? hopefully you don't honestly CARE. i couldn't give a shit what someone thinks of a wrestler i like. this is the internet, i don't know any of you, i don't care about any of you. no one should have to come on this forum and worry about hurting someones feelings because they used harsh words to describe a wrestler they liked.

i direct you to my sig. i'll be blunt. this is me being blunt. i think maryse sucks. that's my blunt, unbiased opinion. but it's no big thing, and we'll all get over it because it's a wrestling forum, and it's no big deal.


i haven't wished ill of Maryse, haven't wished her dead, haven't wished her injured, haven't even wished her fired. so i've said for the most part i've even kept it pretty respectful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never really cared if someone came out and said something i liked sucked, it's not going to stop me from liking it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care either, people disagree with me all the time. I'm used to it.

Maryse does suck, btw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Maryse is hot, but she's a pretty horrible wrestler. In fact, you could add almost every diva/knockout name in where Maryse's is and the statement would still be true.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SEXY TIME.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

gross, you guys are pervs.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats up?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

WrestlingForums First Wade Barrett Mark


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

<3 ....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that my signature is superior to his.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It is


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a great avy.

-EDIT-

Wants Barrett to win at Bragging Rights, for some reason i dont see that happening :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

wants Mickie James to be the first to win all 3 womens titles. that will probably happen

also feels bad for puggle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mine looks real. 8*D

Hopefully we'll be able to use real pictures after Bragging Rights, but it's looking more and more likely that Cena will cost him the match. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

angry videogame nerd is fucking awesome


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

@ Pyro: Is wishful thinking...but Barrett would be a good champion.

@ Wrestling Cena: Is a videogame fan


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ just got his sig stolen :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig is over the limit :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is overrated


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is ironic because yours is

Edit: ment for stratus


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Got Stratus to change his sig with the quickness lol


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

which is funny cause i only looked at the gif. and that alone is over :lmao


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry Stratus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I didnt really want the pic in there anyways.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How do you clear cookies?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> How do you clear cookies?


Depends on what kind they are chocolate chip or peanut butter?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

stratus, your sigs over the limits

and IYF

if you have IE, click tools, internet options and then clear cookies

firefox click tools, clear recent history


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish I could change my username.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dead Thread


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

was playing guitar hero and played a song by Nirvana and came here to see who's on line and Nirvana3:16 just posted.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> was playing guitar hero and played a song by Nirvana and came here to see who's on line and Nirvana3:16 just posted.


:lmao that's fucking weird dude! 

I didn't know Nirvana was on Warriors of Rock?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> :lmao that's fucking weird dude!
> 
> I didn't know Nirvana was on Warriors of Rock?


oh there not but songs from the other GH where imported for free.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh cool. Pretty sweet that Kurt was in the last GH


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I watched ROH last night on HDNet for the first time and I was bored out of my mind. The main event was alright but other than that...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop cant log on because the admins think he made Joey™ as a second account 

Edit: its working


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Should know I watched ROH last night on HDNet for the first time and I was bored out of my mind. The main event was alright but other than that...


I watched it once and didn't like it I prefer wwe and tna.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ROH sucks


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont plan on going out of my way to watch wrestling online. if its good enough it will be on my tv. the only wrestling i watch online is live stream ppv


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well due to my lack of cable, i have to watch raw/smackdown/PPV online


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How people rave about ROH you would think it's the best wrestling promotion ever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> I dont plan on going out of my way to watch wrestling online. if its good enough it will be on my tv. the only wrestling i watch online is live stream ppv


If I didn't get HDnet through my cable company, I wouldn't have watched it. I may give it another chance, idk.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> How people rave about ROH you would think it's the best wrestling promotion ever.


Well look at the tna section


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao i love the blind TNA marks


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I see Hiplop is back.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, that 2 hours sucked


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> yeah, that 2 hours sucked


what had happened?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

is living Cali


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is someone I haven't talked to in FOREVER, how are you Tempest?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

eh it was nothing, they thought i made a second account, i guess they realized i didnt and let me log in again

or i just kept entering my password in wrong :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hip Lop Hippy to the hip hop :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus- Stratty to the strat to the us :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

blue cats are overrated


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena is overrated!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena needs a better gimmick.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

blue cats are under rated


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ITS NOT A GIMMICK!!!! Im just....bored


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the US version of The Office is freakin hilarious!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that Pam's character is atrocious now


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is correct. 

But she is still hot.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

hey W>C could you make the backround of my new sif the same as the sig backround f1f1f1. and if possibly the wwe title on him. ill give you some nice and. um "Useful" Credits


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is it me or does Gabe Lewis look like he can be Wade Barrett's nerdy brother:lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

StratusBarz said:


> Is someone I haven't talked to in FOREVER, how are you Tempest?


*hugs*  I'm doing okay. How are you?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that Fallout New Vegas comes out next week!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

could probably guess whose music I'm listening to right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz here

Frankie will be getting Fallout New Vegas after it come out.



NASJAYZ-



:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fallout is ove----- ah nevermind


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

not being committed to your gimmick is overrated :side:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

stared at his siggy for a good 20 seconds


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. did you think it was real


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

arrr me mateys Theres a couple o' games I want t' be gettin' next month Fallout New Vegas, rock band 3 and smackdown vs raw 2011. "


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> lol. did you think it was real


mmm, I was more interesting in the texture of his skin. Looks slightly hairy...it's kinda sexy.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> arrr me mateys Theres a couple o' games I want t' be gettin' next month Fallout New Vegas, rock band 3 and smackdown vs raw 2011. "


Same for me but I will also be getting Medal of Honor & Call of Duty: Black Ops.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I might end up rentin' those games in t' future. I'm pretty bored starboard now I should make some one walk t' plank then go drink some rum."


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

what system you getting Ops for? I pre-ordered it for PS3.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

360...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

"t' 360 ye scurvy dog I should make you walk t' plank for not playin' it on t' ps3. "


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I totally suck at MW2 but I'm going to make an effort to be good at Black Ops lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> "t' 360 ye scurvy dog I should make you walk t' plank for not playin' it on t' ps3. "


360>PS3 




Tempest said:


> I totally suck at MW2 but I'm going to make an effort to be good at Black Ops lol.


I quit playing MW2 online 2 months after it's release, their are so many freakin cheaters & campers it really pissed me off lol.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I quit playing MW2 online 2 months after it's release, their are so many freakin cheaters & campers it really pissed me off lol.


Yea, that's why I suck at it. I never played long enough to get better lol.

With Black Ops I'll surely be using the Combat Practice mode a lot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got Black ops preordered for 360 and SVR11 for PS3


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that Fallout New Vegas comes out next week!


I can't wait.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's gonna be Awesome!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

the gif god


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beyonce fan :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has new banner I made.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Mickie James fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has alot of Beyonce plays on Last.fm


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

yup 

I'm so loving your Mickie gif in your siggy. <3


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I has new banner I made.


:shocked:

TNA Wrestling-Cross the line to see Mickie's ass and tits on TV again!!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Number 9 on his list has received a set-back but still is most likely to come true on said list.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR 'THE GREAT'


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Purple the great kisses :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hip "Joey" Lop :lmao


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

"Fail Mod In Training" Josh™


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

LOL. Brilliant, Loneshark :lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

uh oh..........it's like daddy just hit mommy at the dinner table.......

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?!?!?!?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

TheLoneShark said:


> "Fail Mod In Training" Josh™


Ouch :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fpalm.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BeliEVEs


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*N....*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

What is everyone up2?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Champ is Here :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes I am


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up James?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Not feeling too well atm, some kind of bug...

I still have my night class to go to, but at least I dont work tonight.

Whats going on w/ you?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im actually sick as well. ended up having to miss work, other than that im just on here and twitter.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Can I be in the WF Nexus?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sure can... they are now located in the DILLIGAF section.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

DILLIGAF?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Does It Look Like I Give A Fuck or Do I Look Like I Give A Fuck lol.

Whats up dude?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nm. just chillin. you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Prob gonna watch the Jericho DVD. Bought it yesterday but I have been busy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Sup Medo


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Josh

NM just rewatching BOG once again 

How about you ?*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nm. Whats BOG?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bound of Glory


or For


*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:
.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao. the only reason i would watch it again would be for the tag title match.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I just rewtach Mickie's part *


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Should know I overslept this morning, so I got ready for school expecting to just go tardy, them my Dad said I should catch up on some sleep, so I just slept the whole day and ended up absent for school.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I didnt go either. they were doing psats. so i would go in late. but me and my friend decided to stay and skip the 2 classes today


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello people on the internet I'll never meet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wat up.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey.



Medo said:


> *I just rewtach Mickie's part *


Should know I hope she's on Impact tomorrow.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just playing ps3.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> 
> Should know I hope she's on Impact tomorrow.


*Same here man!

btw, who's that in your sig ? :shocked:*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Same here man!
> 
> btw, who's that in your sig ? :shocked:*


You'll find out on Impact tomorrow.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm watching Man v Food.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Obviously ADR went into the future and made a gif of a video that hasn't aired yet that's how awesome he is.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't watched Man v Food for a few weeks now. I love that show though, Adam's hilarious.



NasJayz said:


> Obviously ADR went into the future and made a gif of a video that hasn't aired yet that's how awesome he is.


lol

TNA posted a preview on youtube. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADAM IS A FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was as cool as me :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> You'll find out on Impact tomorrow.


:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my gfx rules tbh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hiplop here

purple kisses makes good gifs

hiplop (rip PUGGLE  )


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I will make a thread with some hot Kaley Cuoco pics in a few mins.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Before puggle was banned I pmed him asking if he wanted me to buy him a membership.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Apparently buys memberships for people without them....:side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is a very generous member 

Edit:

Wants a membership :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*let the pigeons loose*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> <3...


SWAGGER SOARING EAGLE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> swagger


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that King of Queens is freakin hilarious.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Later guys.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Medo.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I actually decided to do my infamous KOTR membership tourny. Maybe I should have it once a year. 2010 KOTR


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

whats that?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

boobies


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

likes the Joker's Boobs :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I am waching season 1 of Chapelle's Show.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> likes the Joker's Boobs :side:


they always looks so happy :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk is overrated and over the limits :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

CM Punk owns.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

As does Daniel Bryan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lets put a smile on that face


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison > Bryan and Punk tbh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

HAHA. NO


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

morrison = decent wrestler, crap everything else

danielson = one of the best wrestlers in the world and good on the mic, with some charisma

punk = one of the best mic workers, and great in the ring

so punk and danielson >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> morrison


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Morrison > Bryan and Punk tbh


fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO at mikey mike michaels aka stratus gimmick reminds me of nolokings gimmick except the lawls


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Morrison > Bryan and Punk tbh


fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I LIKE TO EAT GRAPES NASJAYZ ALL CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RAPES


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ima' grape you


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. i got into naz's kotr


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so did i :lmao i hope i win..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh btw the winner gets a shot at the wwe champion at the next ppv.








:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

So did I! :lmao

But I'm the real king of the ring, get ready for an unprettier Hiplop and Josh :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao <---------- is overrated


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Makes awesome sigs. and the only overrated smiley in here is :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena U should make me a Kim K banner.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should quit the overrated gimmick and go back to the "making hiplops banners' gimmick :side:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't wait for the new SvR game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> should quit the overrated gimmick and go back to the "making hiplops banners' gimmick :side:


did not use my Lights sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> did not use my Lights sig


yes i did!!!!

and should make me another banner :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no you didnt


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i did when you first made it 

ill use it now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cm punk > all


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

He did use it when you first made it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why so serious?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What about me, What about Raven. I mean Purple Kisses.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im using your banner now, w>c


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really dont remember how I made that :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out page 6 and 7

Thanks :lmao

Edit: forgot the link :fpalm http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtu...generic-entrance-music-mindfuck-thread-6.html


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gracias


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should make me a chris jericho banner


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

And ahh MmmmBOP its gone!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

......


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that's a post.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> And ahh MmmmBOP its gone!


defended us AYT posters


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

will make a jericho banner


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Isn't a Cena fan


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

actually i am


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

John Cena is one of the best performers of our generation and without him you could argue that WWE would not be as successful as it is in todays age so for that reason I am a fan of his.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I agre and rep Extreme Angel if I can. Cena is passionate about the business, its not an act you can tell, and I Respect him for that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You see WWE would continue with or without Cena, Vince created him, can just as easily create another, would be difficult but it's possible. Everyone can be replaced.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

He is in my list of all time greats  A list where Chris Jericho claims the #1 spot.

Also Nick Bockwinkle, Randy Savage, Raven, and many more! Coming to a thread or youtube video near you! lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Savage being #1 FTW


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Raven would be number one on mine, only because he's the only one who has genuinely entertained me the whole of his career.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

And of course... probobly in the top 5 is this man:










Not enough love for JBL.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i love JBL.. but iwouldnt put him top 5... unless its favourites :hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Well certainly in terms of mic work you would be a fool not to include him as one of ther very best of all time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thought you meant overall 

*disappears*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Well certainly in terms of mic work you would be a fool not to include him as one of ther very best of all time.


That would make me a fool then.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, guess so


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Whats up Hiplop?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nothing really  

how about you, StratusBarz?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

You ok? Why you frown? And not much here either, just listening to music.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I should be doing my homework.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, im fine lol just kind of sad.. not a huge deal though.

did you used to have another username, stratus-bars


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

TrishStratusFan, Stratusfactor, thats me...whats wrong though?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> I should be doing my homework.


why, screw homework.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

StratusBarz said:


> TrishStratusFan, Stratusfactor, thats me...whats wrong though?


dogs been gone for 2 months  , he ran away.. and im pretty sure hes not coming back


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> why, screw homework.


I didn't say i was doing it. I just said i should :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> dogs been gone for 2 months  , he ran away.. and im pretty sure hes not coming back


aw I'm sorry.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i always finish my homework in class..  except assignments. in which i do them


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> dogs been gone for 2 months  , he ran away.. and im pretty sure hes not coming back


I'm sorry to hear that, that really sucks. I know there isn't much I could say that would make you feel better, but don't give up hope, he may come back.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

In response to your green rep Strat, no I am not a fan of Maryse, but she plays her role fine enough, as long as she doesn't wrestle it is fine by me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> I didn't say i was doing it. I just said i should :lmao


Well I say you shouldn't so there.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> In response to your green rep Strat, no I am not a fan of Maryse, but she plays her role fine enough, as long as she doesn't wrestle it is fine by me


Awww, you are a fellow fan of female wrestlers so I thought you would like her in ring stuff


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Well I say you shouldn't so there.


well my mom and gf would disagree.lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

StratusBarz said:


> Awww, you are a fellow fan of female wrestlers so I thought you would like her in ring stuff


Well I like women's wrestlers... wrestlers being the word to describe them. If you like Hairpulling, flicking of said hair, a couple of kicks and a DDT then yeah, good for you guys. But I like my women with a little more substance.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should do his homework


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But I left school 5 years ago :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8947334 said:


> should do his homework


Yeah, I definitely should.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I said McDonald's was that way Motha Fucka!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> But I left school 5 years ago :lmao


7yo= I SAID YOU SHOULD DO YOUR HOMEWORK.. MOTHAFUCKA

and huganomics, sup


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You do my home mother fuckin work! SUNOVABIATCH!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lights.

edit- Vicky fan


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nothing, my Dad just said I had to go to sleep at 10:30 on Weekdays and Midnight on the weekends...FUCK that. :no:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that Mirrors is a badass movie!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Remember kids NasJayz says don't go to school stay home and do drugs also watch lots of porn and play video games all day and night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Nothing, my Dad just said I had to go to sleep at 10:30 on Weekdays and Midnight on the weekends...FUCK that. :no:


that sounds reasonable :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Nothing, my Dad just said I had to go to sleep at 10:30 on Weekdays and Midnight on the weekends...FUCK that. :no:


want me to kick his ass for you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hippy someone is a sexual terrorist :lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Remember kids NasJayz says don't go to school stay home and do drugs also watch lots of porn and play video games all day and night.


:agree:






:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Will be getting a membership if I win the KOTR.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

huganomics will get mine if i win


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

"I will be at KOTR, and Bambi I hope you make me famoussssssssss!!!!!!"

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

If i win I'll give mine to Xist2inspire


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Remember kids NasJayz says don't go to school stay home and do drugs also watch lots of porn and play video games all day and night.


Is a wise man


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just downloaded star wars the force unleashed 2 demo and am about to play it soon.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ill be downloading the newest episode of South Park soon enough.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would watch it but it's about jersey shore yuck.


just saw Josh™ has a rant on him by his lover Jupiter.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

If anybody wins the KOTR they should give me their membership.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I been here over 6 years and still haven't had a rant about me is that bad thing or a good thing? :side: Lets ask DDP.

















That's not a bad thing...that's...a good thing.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jupiter only ranted on me cause he dosent like me wanting to be a mod


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> I been here over 6 years and still haven't had a rant about me


Things can change :side:

Should know I'm also in Poofster's rant, I'm honored and encourage you to vote for me!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Josh™;8947480 said:


> Jupiter only ranted on me cause he dosent like me wanting to be a mod


prolly because wanting to be a mod to your extent is pretty lame.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Josh™;8947416 said:


> If i win I'll give mine to Xist2inspire


Where'd you get that pic of SVR11 pic of Barrett? Ive been trying to find one like that of other wrestlers.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

http://community.smackdownvsraw.com/roster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks, i found some better ones on PSD-Dreams though


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josh™;8947480 said:


> Jupiter only ranted on me cause he dosent like me wanting to be a mod


:lmao


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> Jupiter only ranted on me cause he dosent like me wanting to be a mod


Well not only have you dedicated your whole forum behaviour to the cause but you also suck up to the admins, e.g. your previous sig titled "why you shouldn't mess with the mods."


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Josh™ said:


> Jupiter only ranted on me cause he dosent like me wanting to be a mod


:lmao there are no words to the odd sense of enjoyment i got out of this post.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lol, these dudes should totally stay in this thread. At least it will have more diversity and be more active.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Holly Marie Combs sucks. so did Charmed.

there, there's your diversity.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I got a root canal yesterday.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

TYE!!

Its been awhile lol.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

What it do?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Whats up?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Dark Knight. I still need to see that movie. And the one before that.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I just downloaded Role Models onto my Ipod Touch! 

"Let's dance Ben Affleck!" :lmao


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

should know theproofs name got changed again should go to rants and check out my rant on the poof so he can enjoy a good poof shouting.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

THE POOOOF!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I might make a cameo.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> The Dark Knight. I still need to see that movie. And the one before that.


I can't believe you haven't seen either of them yet.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Too bad it couldn't have been thepoof getting banned and puggle staying.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Well I like women's wrestlers... wrestlers being the word to describe them. If you like Hairpulling, flicking of said hair, a couple of kicks and a DDT then yeah, good for you guys. But I like my women with a little more substance.


Telling a story in the ring, getting the crowd to care about the match, mixing wrestling with entertainment at the same time isn't substance?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

StratusBarz said:


> Telling a story in the ring, getting the crowd to care about the match, mixing wrestling with entertainment at the same time isn't substance?


If you mean accidental tit slip as a way of people caring, then no thanks!

The only time she was an good was when she could hide behind Victoria and Nataly.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Too bad it couldn't have been thepoof getting banned and puggle staying.


Pugglez only got temporary banned, but he rejoined and that's what got him......

RIP PUGGLE

_2010-2010, how we barely knew thee_


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that PTI is on. People here probably don't watch that though.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> If you mean accidental tit slip as a way of people caring, then no thanks!
> 
> The only time she was an good was when she could hide behind Victoria and Nataly.


Now you are exaggerating. Go back to when Maryse was feuding with Michelle or Gail Kim on Smackdown...Maryse had tons of charisma and people were always into her stuff. Whereas Victoria may be a better wrestler technically then Maryse, Maryse has something more valuable...the ability to get the crowd to care about her, NOT just based on her looks either, its the way she carries herself. This isn't a Victoria vs Maryse type thing, but just making comparisons since you are throwing cheap shots here and there. I can admit flaws in my fave.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

StratusBarz said:


> Now you are exaggerating. Go back to when Maryse was feuding with Michelle or Gail Kim on Smackdown...Maryse had tons of charisma and people were always into her stuff. Whereas Victoria may be a better wrestler technically then Maryse, Maryse has something more valuable...the ability to get the crowd to care about her, NOT just based on her looks either, its the way she carries herself. This isn't a Victoria vs Maryse type thing, but just making comparisons since you are throwing cheap shots here and there. I can admit flaws in my fave.


I don't need to look back anywhere, I don't like Maryse, simple as. I have never enjoyed her in ring work, on Smackdown or Raw. I have always enjoyed a Victoria match on the other hand. That is my opinion, yours is that Maryse is good, but to me she isn't. Simples!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

oh my gosh, this again?

friend, just accept that some people don't like Maryse and don't agree with the qualities you state.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that PTI is on. People here probably don't watch that though.


I do, is LeBetard on? I find episodes with him on more entertaining for some reason.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that PTI is on. People here probably don't watch that though.


Mike Wilbon=Chicago mark

Tony Kornheiser=New York mark

I watch PTI regularly :side: but Around the Horn is better!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I burned my pizza.  

Damn WF for distracting me. :cuss:



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that PTI is on. People here probably don't watch that though.


I watch it from time to time.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jack Donaghy said:


> I do, is LeBetard on? I find episodes with him on more entertaining for some reason.


lol nope he's not on. It's Korn & Wilbon. Both are freakin hilarious.




InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Mike Wilbon=Chicago mark
> 
> Tony Kornheiser=New York mark
> 
> I watch PTI regularly :side: but Around the Horn is better!


I watch both, but PTI is slightly better.

Oh & fucking gay ass Beiber called out Brady? What's up with that? :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that PTI is on. People here probably don't watch that though.


Whats that?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADR LaVey said:


> I burned my pizza.
> 
> Damn WF for distracting me. :cuss:
> 
> ...


Awesome Sucks about your pizza though  



NasJayz said:


> Whats that?


Pardon The Interuption, it plays on SportsCenter.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh thats why I never heard of it I don't like sports.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I burned my pizza.
> 
> Damn WF for distracting me. :cuss:
> 
> ...


I have non burned pizza except you have to come to my house to get it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh lol.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I have non burned pizza except you have to come to my house to get it.


I made another one.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sig is over the limits :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's Lights?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

your want-to-be wife, but you can have her cuz shes mine :side:

is from my general area.. apparently


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Great gif. But it would look better if the part were she is holding up the knockouts title was going backwards.

I'm a gif perfectionist. :$

*edit*

What's her real name?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> sig is over the limits :side:


Hi Joey™ I mean Hiplop™.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well her actual name now is Lights Poxleitner.

her birth name is Valerie Poxleitner


dude shut up, it wasnt me.. hence why im not banned


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

chill out it was a joke.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i am chill :lmao my post came out sounding mean though, sorry


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Loves Blue cats :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Blue pussy ftw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sarah Mutch is hot.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Hi Joey™ I mean Hiplop™.


:lmao nice


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sup medo?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so when you talk bout “you know who” I don’t know who you talkin’ bout.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Hiplop 

I am good, how are you ?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im great! just in a kind of spastic mood 

tommorow im going to my cottage for thanksgiving (im having it a week late, this year)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> so when you talk bout “you know who” I don’t know who you talkin’ bout.


I never know what anyone is talking about.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I love me some Mickie James... my bad I meant MICKY James


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> im great! just in a kind of spastic mood
> 
> tommorow im going to my cottage for thanksgiving (im having it a week late, this year)


Actually your having it a month early .


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Did anyone saw Scamp latley ?*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ Serioiusly Mickie might make me watch TNA! When does it come on?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

did we saw him lastly what LOL. No I haven't sawed him in a while


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Tonight and every Thursday at 9


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

okay kool...I guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I might saw saw 3D later this month.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Saw movies are too gory for me. I only fully watched the second one.

Going to see Jackass 3D at midnight tonight, although not really psyched about it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Tempest said:


> ^ Serioiusly Mickie might make me watch TNA! When does it come on?


*Well Mickie owns, you know that *



NasJayz said:


> did we saw him lastly what LOL. No I haven't sawed him in a while


*Ohh, ok *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL poor medo it's ok I still love you .


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I miss her. Mickie was the reason I came back to wrestling in 05'


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just can't watch TNA, even though my favourite wrestler is there. It's completely void of any value as a promotion.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ I tried to watch it a few times but I cou;dn't get into it either. I'm gonna try again for Mickie...if that sucks then I'm totally done with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It sucks, but it's not that it's sucks why I can't watch it. It just doesn't have any relevance. WWE is the only promotion left with any worth, where what happens is significant. TNA will never have a real legacy like WCW or the old NWA.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> LOL poor medo it's ok I still love you .


*lol what ? *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol nevermind.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Anyway, Later all.*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mommy he keeps touching me again!

Laters Medo.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love TNA if Mickie James became the knockouts champion and mr kennedy became the world champion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

see ya, medo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that his idol, Primo is on Superstars right now :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Major BK boner if what I think will happen, happens!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is in WF Flock


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't give a fuck of no flock, TNA better book my Beautiful motha Fuckin Poison!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

C'mon man Maryse? Urgh!! :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm getting extremely annoyed by the fact that the last 2 legends have not been announced for SmackDown! vs Raw 2011. How the fuck can we be less than 2 weeks away from the release date and not know the entire roster? THAT'S HORSESHIT!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Major BK boner if what I think will happen, happens!


Burger King boner??


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey STRATUSBARZ whats up>


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure is Pyro, but oh well guess we shall have to wait it out, the ones they've kept to announce haven't exactly been breath taking thus far. Not expecting much from the last 2 spots either.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Hiplop, whats up? U feelin any better?

@ Bambi: Has a cool banner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Sure is Pyro, but oh well guess we shall have to wait it out, the ones they've kept to announce haven't exactly been breath taking thus far. Not expecting much from the last 2 spots either.


That's what makes the wait worse. I want to know if the last 2 spots are gonna be shit or if we'll at least get 1 legend who's of use. 

I want Goldberg and Dibiase as I've said a million times but those are long shots, especially Goldberg. I'm expecting Piper and Rhodes, 2 of the most useless legends ever.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

should know my attention span is down to 30 seconds right now :$


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> That's what makes the wait worse. I want to know if the last 2 spots are gonna be shit or if we'll at least get 1 legend who's of use.
> 
> I want Goldberg and Dibiase as I've said a million times but those are long shots, especially Goldberg. I'm expecting Piper and Rhodes, 2 of the most useless legends ever.


True True. Well we both know who exactly is more likely.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is happy Katie signed with TNA, and Tempest how you been?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Why wouldn't I be happy that she has been signed to a company that also houses the other two members of Beautiful poison?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm doing okay. Been job searching since I graduated. Wish me luck!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Good luck! LOL


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

StratusBarz said:


> Hiplop, whats up? U feelin any better?
> 
> @ Bambi: Has a cool banner


yeah, still sad about my dog, but i still happy lol

and right now im eating oreos


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

should know his avy always draws my attention


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Tempest said:


> should know his avy always draws my attention


glad to know you like the cat

and should know, the cat disapproves of one smiley messages :side:

but hiplop doesnt mind them


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Should know I love his Mickie gif. *right-click save...*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should learn to make awesome gifs and answer my request


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nude.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*~Barz~ don't be duckin me fam.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Tried to play 360 but my controller is acting funny I pressed the button to turn it on and the controller does turn on but the 360 does not respond to it. So I turned on the 360 and the system is not responding to the controller.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

press sync on your console, nasjays


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried that a few times.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that TNA apparantly doesnt censor their show anymore, Dixie Carter called Eric Bischoff a "Smug Shit" :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

blood and cursing. now that WWE doesn't do it TNA decides to overdose on it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Take the batteries out, and put them back in. Probably won't work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried that too as well as putting in new batteries oh well I din't really want to play any way  I'l try again in a few minutes watching wrestling right now..


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

could also just call the xbox help line.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

joined a month before i did


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the Shore sucks balls! I tried watching it with my gf one time, & I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Speedin'


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think every one from the shore should die a slow and painful death.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I think every one from the shore should die a slow and painful death.


:agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yo Tyler would you try this?


http://www.snopes.com/food/origins/luther.asp


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Yo Tyler would you try this?
> 
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/food/origins/luther.asp


Fuck no, that would be fuckin sick to eat. Now I like both, but I wouldn't fuckin eat them together. lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I would vomit if I tried one. Weird food people think of now a days. How about powder doughnut surprise from south park. Where cartmans mom made him pancakes with powder doughnuts on it .




hell yeah i want cheesy poofs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I think I would vomit if I tried one. Weird food people think of now a days. How about powder doughnut surprise from south park. Where cartmans mom made him pancakes with powder doughnuts on it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol fuck yeah I would try that, that actually sounds good :yum:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

looks really full of calories, far to many for myself. That would make me vomit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will eat it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so will i, i have an incredibly fast metabolism


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i will eat hiplop after he eats whatever the hell we're all talking about.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BK is confused somewhat.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Rawlin67 said:


> i will eat hiplop after he eats whatever the hell we're all talking about.


beware, if you go after my left leg, venomous, acidic liquid will melt your face :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought that was your middle leg.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I got out of school early. no pep rally for me


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

your lack of pep disturbs me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

what is a pep?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sounds Lame.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It is


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

So's a kid who kisses admin arse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who's a kiss ass Jupiter.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jupiters so obsessed with me :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No MLB betting in the vbookie come on now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fucking Braves disappointed me this year. Was expecting them to beat The Giants atleast.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Who's a kiss ass Jupiter.


This guy I've quoted below. 



Josh™ said:


> Jupiters so obsessed with me :lmao


Hurr hurr hurr.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Scamp :shocked:*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Medo! How are u man?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey man! It's been a while 

I am good, just trying to survive 

How about you ?*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Been working man. Haven't had much time to be on here. 

When did Mickie return to TNA?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JWOWW.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Scamp said:


> Been working man. Haven't had much time to be on here.
> 
> When did Mickie return to TNA?


 not yesterday. the tna before that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Been working man. Haven't had much time to be on here.
> 
> When did Mickie return to TNA?


*Ohh that's cool.

Yea Mickie is back  About 2 weeks ago.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> JWOWW.






Josh™ said:


> not yesterday. the tna before that





Medo said:


> *Ohh that's cool.
> 
> Yea Mickie is back  About 2 weeks ago.*


Oh haven't seen Impact in like 3 weeks. I was able to see it last night though.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey ADR*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Medo.

Should know I just posted some gifs of Mickie from last night.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*NM man just listening to some music, You ?

Awesome *


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not much. Just finished up with the Mickie gifs and made my new avatar. 

Thanks for the credits.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*They are amazing 

Well deserved buddy 


Ohh what is it about, the avy ?*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The avatar is from a video game that's coming out next week. The sequel to Fallout 3 which was released a few years ago.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I could stare at ADR's sig all day.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ Hell yea.

Ummmmmm ok *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Boooooooooo*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should now I enjoy everyone's avy/sig here 

But my avy tops all :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bullshit.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello all.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sup nasjayz

Should know Matt Hardy got released finally :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just back from the market and am eating chicken wings and mozzarella sticks. I just heard about matt and I'm very happy for him hopefully he can go to tna and be used right for once.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Not much just back from the market and am eating chicken wings and mozzarella sticks. I just heard about matt and I'm very happy for him hopefully he can go to tna and be used right for once.


And "be used right" to Matt Hardy means he'll get a World Title shot against Jeff :side:

Heel Hardyz in TNA could be interesting, but he better not half-ass his run like Booker did!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fatt Hardy


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Not much just back from the market and am eating chicken wings and mozzarella sticks. I just heard about matt and I'm very happy for him hopefully he can go to tna and be used right for once.


I just finished some hot wings. I had some Jalapeno Poppers last night.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I just finished some hot wings. I had some Jalapeno Poppers last night.


:yum: :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMME8V4tWqo


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That came from this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwrPuCnNbv8&feature=fvst


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig is over the limits :side:


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Told a joke that made me smh lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just got back from seeing Jackass 3d. :lmao

In my opinion, the 3'rd movie is funnier than the 2'nd movie, and the 2'nd movie is funnier than the 1'st movie, which is how a comedy trilogy should be.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like Mikey Mikes Michaels new gimmick is telling people that there Sig is over the limits.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Should know I just got back from seeing Jackass 3d. :lmao
> 
> In my opinion, the 3'rd movie is funnier than the 2'nd movie, and the 2'nd movie is funnier than the 1'st movie, which is how a comedy trilogy should be.


I plan on going to see Jackass 3D tomorrow. My homeboy also told me it was better than the last 2.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gord did you have a nice Canadian thanksgiving?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Jackass 3D looks sick, but I'll just wait a few weeks then I can download it.......:side:

Should know I saw Chris Pontius once!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is making firecracker sesame chicken for dinner. :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> I plan on going to see Jackass 3D tomorrow. My homeboy also told me it was better than the last 2.


Sup man?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^ :lmao Nas man, are you fat by any chance? You talk about eating alot.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I would never go to theatres to watch jackass.... unless i was going with a hot girl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> Gord did you have a nice Canadian thanksgiving?


Yes, but I didn't have what we classify as "Thanksgiving". Some people may know this, but as I've mentioned, I refuse to eat food just because society says this is the day when you eat this. It drives me up a wall. My parents ate turkey, I ate shrimp and had a cherry pie.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't go to the theaters very much. I'd much rather wait and rent/buy it instead of pay to see a movie with a bunch of strangers that don't know how to shut up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The amount you have to wait isn't worth it. Besides, audience members only annoy me during wrestling PPV's. They're fine during movies, and in a Jackass movie, the crowd laughing their tits off only makes it better.

Speaking of buying though, should know that the Back To The Future trilogy is being released on Blu Ray here on the same day that SVR 2011 comes out, I pre-ordered. 25'th anniversary edition. That day is gonna be AWESOME.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just wait til they come out on dvd, alot cheaper that way. However, i do go to the drive in theatre once in a while. Its 2 movies for the price of 1.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> I don't go to the theaters very much. I'd much rather wait and rent/buy it instead of pay to see a movie with a bunch of strangers that don't know how to shut up.


:agree: I still go to the movies a lot, but not as much because the movie either comes out on dvd a month or so after released....or I can find it online and watch it :side:

It's $12 bucks for a movie ticket where I live


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Sup man?


Nm man, just listening to Christina Aguilera. Sup wit you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> ^ :lmao Nas man, are you fat by any chance? You talk about eating alot.


I'm having dinner. I just like to say what i'm doing .












But yeah I'm fat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QVXAchYOTc


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Scamp, how you doin man?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

StratusBarz said:


> Scamp, how you doin man?


What up dude? Haven't seen you on here in a minute.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah man just chillin, what you been up to?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Nm man, just listening to Christina Aguilera. Sup wit you?


NM just finished playing SVR10, probably for the last time...Ready to get owned on SVR11?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yes, but I didn't have what we classify as "Thanksgiving". Some people may know this, but as I've mentioned, I refuse to eat food just because society says this is the day when you eat this. It drives me up a wall. My parents ate turkey, I ate shrimp and had a cherry pie.


Saaaaaahhhhhhh indy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

StratusBarz said:


> Scamp, how you doin man?


*~Barz~ I don't appreciate you ignoring me fam.*


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

NasJayz said:


> I remember some one older I just forgot his name I remember I always use to make fun of him for being so old and I remember he had the grim reaper for his avatar.


Yeah, wonder who that old bastard is.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Jason? Nice Gif


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Mike.  Not much. Just finished making some gifs and probably logging off in a little bit.

Thanks. That was a pretty good match; same with Kelly vs Layla. The diva matches on SuperStars always seem to be better than on Raw and SmackDown!.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I liked how Melina finished that match, she had asked people on twitter what she should name her new move and i gave a suggestion, she had direct messaged me a couple minutes later saying she liked it, so im hoping she'll use that name and it'll get mentioned on tv


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice.  What were some of the recommendations? 

I've only been on twitter a couple of times.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually didnt see anyone else suggest anything. I may have been the only one


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What did you suggest?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Mikey and Lavey.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey BK



ADR LaVey said:


> What did you suggest?


The one i came up with was called the "MP-3" Melina's initials + 3 Count...I told her i thought it sounded kinda lame but she said she didnt think it was lame and that she liked it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

She didn't want to hurt your feelings. 

No but seriously, it sounds good.



BambiKiller said:


> Hey Mikey and Lavey.


Hey BK.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How are you 2 doing today?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alright, how are you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm good thanks bro, just finishing up my BTB show


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What was her finisher?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Sup Josh?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nm. just surfin the forum. you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

o oh what a bad time for my writer's block to return!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

What you writing man?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I got a BTB, and I'm just writing my 3rd show, only got a match left and I hit a stumbling block, but seems to be OK now though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sup fuckers.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Speak for yourself.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THEY.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Purple "The Great" Kisses


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that JoeRulz Fella, said I was born yesterday. DAMN if I was born yesterday, I must be a fucking Genius! I lmao when people make comments like that, oh & he gave me green rep when he was supposed to give me red lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR's sig. :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello Jabroni's.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Nas.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ASS..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching smackdown I had recorded it so I can fast forward through stuff I can't stand to watch which is edge, christian and Vicky.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sup nasjayz, what's everyone up to?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Undertaker vs kane again lol are they going to wrestle every ppv until wrestlemania.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm watching Impact :lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple Kisses, get out of my forum you slug shit! 

Kane vs. Undertaker hopefully ends at Bragging Rights once Taker wins, but who knows


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

StratusBarz said:


> What you writing man?


*~Barz~ u gonna help him write poetry? why you ignoring me breH?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Purple Kisses, get out of my forum you slug shit!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

soaring eagle rules


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just seen some guy on smackdown I never seen before and now he's on smackdowns team for bragging rights.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Just seen some guy on smackdown I never seen before and now he's on smackdowns team for bragging rights.


I know, isn't his name Justin Reks or something?

So you have Santino on Team RAW and this nobody on Smackdown :no:

Smackdown still has a better team!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's tyler or taylor. But yeah santino on raws team wtf lol.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember tyler reks. he was on ecw with a surfer gimmick


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I got an Infraction worth 10 points for insulting other members, when clearly it wasn't an insult, it was a FACT!:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josh™;8956080 said:


> I remember tyler reks. he was on ecw with a surfer gimmick


It was awful too. He looks a lot better now at least. His promo was pretty good, even if short. The being screwed by management gimmick could work since he still has that whole wild look going on.

Lost almost all of my credits. Fuck you, Man U. You can't even beat West Brom at home.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

10 points of what? Rep?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Were they bashing Randy Orton 

Should know Rangers are beating the Yankees again, I still don't think they have won the game just yet!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> It was awful too. He looks a lot better now at least. His promo was pretty good, even if short. The being screwed by management gimmick could work since he still has that whole wild look going on.


Yeah hopefully he has a good run.



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I got an Infraction worth 10 points for insulting other members, when clearly it wasn't an insult, it was a FACT!:side:


What did you say?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I just got a twitter for some reason :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I've never gotten a Twitter because unlike with Myspace or Facebook, my friends have never requested that I get one. Andddd that's because none of my friends have a Twitter. 

Facebook is fucking awesome btw.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> 10 points of what? Rep?


No not rep points. It's infractions points & if you get I think 15 you get banned.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Should know I just got a twitter for some reason :side:


Here's mine.

http://twitter.com/NasJayz


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Were they bashing Randy Orton


Yep.



Josh™;8956229 said:


> Yeah hopefully he has a good run.
> 
> 
> 
> *What did you say?*


I just Multi Quoted 3 members post & said they are Dumbasses. lol


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

You've been followed :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I just Multi Quoted 3 members post & said they are Dumbasses. lol


That's not fact. That's an insult.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> No not rep points. It's infractions points & if you get I think 15 you get banned.


:lmao I wouldn't know, I don't really piss anybody off. 

Edit-WHERE THE FUCK HAS HIPLOP BEEN ALL DAY? :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao I wouldn't know, I don't really piss anybody off.
> 
> Edit-WHERE THE FUCK HAS HIPLOP BEEN ALL DAY? :side:


Oh you didn't know he's my servant he's cleaning my house he's be on after he's done.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah Hippy is busy today .


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Josh™;8956340 said:


> That's not fact. That's an insult.


Nah it's a fact because the members were JordanPippen23, JoeRulz & Gingerbadman.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

gingerbadman wtf lol.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I could call Jupiter a crazy forum stalker, and even if it's true It would still be an insult.

Edit: Nice, Joerulz green repped me.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did he rep you because you said "thats not fact it's an insult"?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yep.lol.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a lurker :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Just got green rep


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will get green rep within the next 24hrs 

Yeah I know I hate that crap lol.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Will get green rep within the next 24hrs
> 
> Yeah I know I hate that crap lol.


Well, I just found out that the reason for your permanent and passionate sucking of Orton's cock is the fact that Bob and Randy are from your hometown. I guess the old Bob played with you in some park over there...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Tyler looks like you have your very own stalker.


Damn it why don't I have my own stalker.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Act like a mod. Get Jupiter off my back.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Hey Tyler looks like you have your very own stalker.
> 
> 
> Damn it why don't I have my own stalker.


lol I know man it's great, it feels like he's my #1 fan


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm my own number one fan. :side:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm my own number one fan. :side:


Oh, come on, I'm sure there's some stalker there waiting for you!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> Oh, come on, I'm sure there's some stalker there waiting for you!


It could even be you!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

likes the joker apparently


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STALKER


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> It could even be you!


Not in this galaxy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JoeRulz said:


> Oh, come on, I'm sure there's some stalker there waiting for you!


I think me walking around the house naked has scared 'em all off. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> STALKER


wtf


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thinks Peyton Manning is better than the letter u'

Meant for pk


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> I think me walking around the house naked has scared 'em all off. :side:


Keep trying.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> Thinks Peyton Manning is better than the letter u'
> 
> Meant for pk


Who's that and how can somebody be better then the letter u?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Purple Kisses
under his username it says Peyton Manning < U


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Who's that and how can somebody be better then the letter u?


He's the QB for the Indianapolis Colts.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> He's the QB for the Indianapolis Colts.


oh football I knew he had to be from one of those sports.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Should know jimmy crack corn and I don't care. :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Too bad these post don't count. What's funny about this is BK once said this thread should die :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I used to be #1 on that list :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has the 3rd most post in this thread.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wait these post dont count?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope. here, rants, Anything, W.O.W don't count. and probably some other sections


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol nope.

Edit:

Has the 4th most post in this thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> wait these post dont count?


They haven't counted for years.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aw wtf, im mad now


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Even though posts used to count in those threads, atleast 14,000 of my 14,215 posts were in the Wrestling Sections.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

loves cm punk


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

OVERRATED


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

arby's


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly > Layla


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

how....dare...you....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Kelly > Layla


well yeah everyone knows that.


omg I agreed with mikey mike michaels on something.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You always agree with me though :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No actually it's a miracle of we ever agree on one thing.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Is tied for 14th most posts in this thread :side: need to post more in here!!

GIANTS FTW


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that the Yankees will win the World Series again


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has a not removing list the will be in their sig forever

Edit: meant for instant classic


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Knows that the Yankees will win the World Series again


Ohhhh really? Giants will sweep them 



Josh™ said:


> Has a not removing list the will be in their sig forever
> 
> Edit: meant for instant classic


Hey at least I got 3/10 :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO @ baseball


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Hey at least I got 3/10 :lmao


True. And I much prefer an unrealistic list than the sigs that say not removing till no one has a not removing until list in their sigs.



NasJayz said:


> LMAO @ baseball


Right.lol. Baseball is so boring. Hockey's where it's at.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has the Joker in his sig.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nas, how long exactly until your KOTR tournament moves on to the second round?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is eating cheesecake brownie ben and jerry's ice cream. And is giving some to my cat.


most likly will go into round 2 in a few minutes.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Staring at wall>>>>>Hockey :side:

Giants to the World Series woot woot! 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

you'd rather watch a wall than a sport that has the constant potential of a fight breaking out?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Soccer and Hockey are the same for me, they _can_ be exciting, but normally nothing happens and the game drags on! :side:

Much rather stare at a wall, especially when a large poster of Mickie James is on it


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hockey is like NASCAR. In NASCAR, the wrecks are the most entertaining thing, whereas with Hockey it's fighting. :agree:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Soccer shits all over any North American sports, although I don't mind a bit of ice hockey.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

groin injury


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

round 2 is up.




watching porn >>>>>> watching sports.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Soccer shits all over any North American sports, although I don't mind a bit of ice hockey.


Oh... its true!



NasJayz said:


> watching porn >>>>>> watching sports.


Porn is awesome. But hardly comparable with sports.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@ Nas, fucking a chick > using your hand

football owns (not calling it soccer like a dirty yank)


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> @ Nas, fucking a chick > using your hand


How would you know?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

oooooh, going for a low blow there Des? haha.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

haha.. only joking! 

talking about blow, wouldnt mind one.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has been here almost a year...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know XD almost my birthday haaha


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

There's like 6 1/2 fucking months until my birthday. :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mines not til next August :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mines in March!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine is too


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Likes The Joker


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Who doesn't


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello assholes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

...assholes


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I like tacos and burritos


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

How many TNA fans does it take to screw in a light bulb?

both of them :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yo Mikey Mike Michael's my brother from a different mother how is it going.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCK! School is tomorrow. :cussin:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> FUCK! School is tomorrow. :cussin:


Not for me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:evil:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I got school too :gun:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I left school 5 years ago, in a sad pathetic kind of way, I miss it. Had a great social life at school, and now all I have is, is a keyboard for company :lmao.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

aww bk went crazy and started talking to keyboards :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I left school 5 years ago, in a sad pathetic kind of way, I miss it. Had a great social life at school, and now all I have is, is a keyboard for company :lmao.


really? you seem the type that hates to socialize and would rather be alone.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> really? you seem the type that hates to socialize and would rather be alone.


:lmao Well that was really nice.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well I remember some of his older post's and it seems like that to me.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes my new sig. I wish i could get the text by itself and make the backround color the same as the sig space color.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know if that's what you wanted but hey at lest I tried.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks. but i was meaning i wanted the text alone and the backround to match the greyish f1f1f1 color already in the sigs


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to try it. But I'm horrible at it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> But I'm horrible at it.


That's what she said.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That's hilarious.

ok i'll just keep the edit for myself


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Nevermind tried to edit it and it looks horrible. Maybe someone else can edit it for you.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would but I have no idea what color he wants.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's cool. But i saw the jeff hardy sig you made. So you better answer my next sig request in about 3 weeks


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Josh™ said:


> It's cool. But i saw the jeff hardy sig you made. So you better answer my next sig request in about 3 weeks


I will. I was going to try your Miz request but I didn't like any of the shopped pictures with him and the title.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wouldn't use it anyway. I want a joker sig now


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> thanks. but i was meaning i wanted the text alone and the backround to match the greyish f1f1f1 color already in the sigs


um what????


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

He wants the background all white but keep the text.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kane~!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STALKER


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im back from my cottage


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that im making an epic Cm punk banner


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why not a Kim K banner.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is this CM punk banner for me? :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The words Epic and CM Punk dont go together tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

much like the words "great" and "kelly kelly' :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

marks for Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

marks for last-fm


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

marks for Lights?

i was listening to her earlier. she's in a few of the songs off the new Bring Me the Horizon album. pretty voice.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed 

edit -tna legend.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Rawlin67 said:


> marks for Lights?
> 
> i was listening to her earlier. she's in a few of the songs off the new Bring Me the Horizon album. pretty voice.


why would i mark for my wife ? :side:

shes amazing <3

i like this BMTH song


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's Lights?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the most amazing singer in the world <3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> the most amazing singer in the world <3


Not as amazing as Christina Aguilera, Ashley Tisdale, Lady Gaga or Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

shes better than all of them... combined


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

only one on that list who slightly rivals her is Christina.. but lights is much better :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive never listened to Lights so i cant judge her, but i cant possibly imagine any female singer being better than Christina.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm better.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Then you cant imagine LIGHTS :side:

so how is everyone?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that Fallout: New Vegas comes out tomorrow


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I will be buying that game.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that SVR11 comes out in 8 days


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mehh, I'm not a fan of wrestling games.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive got COD : Black ops preordered too.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope InstantClassic2.0 wins the premium membership


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that im shocked about RVD being in SVR11.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Me too. It's so random.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Ive got COD : Black ops preordered too.


wow how exciting for you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Ive got COD : Black ops preordered too.


Isn't that game about vietnam? it's been a while since i've watched anything on it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

call of duty ModernWarfail IS THE BEST GAME OF ALL TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't you speak ill of Modern Warfare.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I like the SF Giants :side:

what's up guys?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nothing just bored out of my mind.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EZEKIEL JACKSON RETURNED.. FUCK YEAH


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow a jobber returned how exciting.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Not as amazing as Christina Aguilera, Ashley Tisdale, Lady Gaga or Ashlee Simpson


Cheryl > all of them.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and LIGHTS > cheryl :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Ezekial Jackson>>>>>>That new guy on Smackdown, Reks or whatever

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Tyler reks isnt new :lmao

but yeah, ezekiel is the samuel l jackson of wrestling


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Cheryl > all of them.


Who???


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Who???


what you said who's that?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BEASSSSSSST!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

^Now that's a man no one would want to fuck with.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll take him :angry:


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I would but I'd get my ass kicked, I bet Vinny could kick his ass though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

lol.

Vinny has great techniques with his fists, so id give him a good chance.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

And if all else fails he could just get JWOWW to take care of Reks for him. She probably would intimidate poor Reks at the outset.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

JOWOWW would intimidate many people in this world.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JWOWW.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Nuff said.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm tired.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should try my banner request :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Today is so bloody boring!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dead Thread....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosé that's my nickname, Cocaine running in my big vain.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Kim K


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wants A drone to be WWE champion :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wants A blue cat to be WWE champion


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Wants Mickie to become Knockouts Champion


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know Kelly Kelly is not as hot as Karen Jarrett :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

will probably be a premium member by the end of the month


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Should know Kelly Kelly is not as hot as Karen Jarrett :side:


Lies :no:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I defeated Hiplop in KOTR 8*D

Kelly Kelly isn't even the hottest diva :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Umm yea she is...

Kelly > Maryse > The rest of the divas tbh


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Umm yea she is...
> 
> Kelly > Maryse > The rest of the divas tbh


Layla > Maryse > Kelly > Everyone else :side:

Good enough?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Maryse > Aksana > Kelly > Everyone else :side:
> 
> Good enough?


Fixed


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse > All


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maryse is hot too bad she can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep that does suck ass.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who cares, the women divsion just revolves around Laycool anyways.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lets just all admit, the divas are freaking hot.. most of them at least


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't give a fuck if the divas can wrestle or not.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InYourFace said:


> Who cares, the women divsion just revolves around Laycool anyways.


LayCool needs to just fucking disappear for good.




Hiplop™ said:


> lets just all admit, the divas are freaking hot.. most of them at least


Thank God you said most of them, cause I can think of one that's not hot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dont hate on laycool :cuss:

and which one isnt hot?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can hate on them as much as I want 

Jillian isn't hot at all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jillian is so ugly.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail isnt that attractive


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know I'm gonna get bashed for this, but I also think Melina is ugly, & so is GK.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosa Mendes is ugly.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Melina has gotten less and less attractive in her days in the WWE. 
Rosa never was mildly attractive.

in all honesty, most of them just aren't that great. 
i'm all about da Layla though.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Melina looked smoking during that Kfed and Morrison vs. Cena angle in early 2007, but man she no longer appeals to me! :shocked:

Jillian=Meh
Kelly=Meh

The Divas lost their appeal once Dave Batista went through all of them in a few years :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Dave Batistas appeal went up, interestingly enough.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kelly, Jillian, Michelle & Gail = blah.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Layla is hot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWE pretty much lost their hottest divas...Candice, Ashley, Trish, Mickie, Lita, Torrie, Stacy


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i never found lita very attractive


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Same Hiplop, she was alright but not as hot as Trish or Stacy....and Candice was mehhhh as well


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is soon to be a premium member WWWYKI


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lita was super hot when she was with Edge.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Edge was hotter.


crap, forgot to put no ****.
no ****.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> is soon to be a premium member WWWYKI


Imma have a blue cat in my sig :side:

Lita has manly features, what else do you want me to say :lmao but yeah she looked hot during some of Edge's promos!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I would assume that Maryse is the new fav perhaps?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Shes almost as hot as Kelly.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stratus said:


> WWE pretty much lost their hottest divas...Candice, Ashley, Trish, Mickie, Lita, Torrie, Stacy


Take Candice & espically Ashley out of that list & it's fine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao, no really :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Imma have a blue cat in my sig :side:
> 
> Lita has manly features, what else do you want me to say :lmao but yeah she looked hot during some of Edge's promos!


just beware, this rare breed of blue cat will viciously rip out anyone who doesnt have the username "Hiplop™


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The best part of Ic2.0 getting premium is that never gonna be finished not removing list will be gone.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah, that list ain't ever getting finished, what's the point of having it there, IC2.0? it's like teasing yourself, and no one likes a tease.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Who said the list would go? :side:

Which should I choose, Karen Jarrett naked or not removing until list? :hmm:

Edit: True Rawlin, it was either this list or Scott Steiner quotes!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

karen janett naked can piss off, go with the generic not removing until list :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want Karen Jarrett back in TNA.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm calling it right now, Karen will be back in TNA once Jarrett vs. Angle start a feud....and she'll help Jeff win.

Thanks hiplop, I'll keep my current sig :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

So were you actually excited when you won?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i marked out when BK said hed get me a membership


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I appreaciate what Nasjayz did, and thank all of the members who voted for me....I'm excited for the perks of being a premium member 

I also hope in the future more members do what Nasjayz did, because I know a lot of people on this site who deserve a membership!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I might if i had money :lmao

now you get to see the vip lounge


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats going on?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WHEN IS HE BUYING THE MEMBERSHIP?

(caps sorry)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

not much Extreme Angel, I'm just listening to one of my fav songs atm.

U?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I DON'T KNOW BLUE KITTY

Sup Extreme 

Should know I actually like Shore :lmao


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> i marked out when BK said hed get me a membership


I did the same thing when Nas gave me mine


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

1 + 1 = eleventyseven right?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey thats that dude fron NirvaRna..



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I DON'T KNOW BLUE KITTY
> 
> Sup Extreme
> 
> Should know I actually like Shore :lmao





Purple Kisses said:


> not much Extreme Angel, I'm just listening to one of my fav songs atm.
> 
> U?


I am just watching RAW right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The guy who bought my membership is pretty awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

WF is so much better with the little yellow bar below your name


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:lmao Nobody here bought their own membership!!

Working on a Karen Jarrett avatar now


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My sister got mine. And all I had to do was her laundry.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone bought my membership aswell. lol


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheap bastards!!!!! :lmao

*Waits for Nasjayz to buy his membership* :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nasjays bought like half the forum their membership

and the other half were by others (2slick was another huge buyer)


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I actually bought my own membership. What is it? 10 bucks?

:lmao

Congrats IC, welcome to the club.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I bought my own membership.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

To buy a membership I need the to log in as the person you can change your password give it to me then change it back after I buy your membership.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Cheap bastards!!!!! :lmao
> 
> *Waits for Nasjayz to buy his membership* :side:


At least I worked for mine


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> To buy a membership I need the to log in as the person you can change your password give it to me then change it back after I buy your membership.


Don't do it IC! :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> I actually bought my own membership. What is it? 10 bucks?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Congrats IC, welcome to the club.


Yep, we are cheap bastards. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao Nobody here bought their own membership!!
> 
> Working on a Karen Jarrett avatar now


I bought my own too


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:lmao Nasjayz want me to PM my shit to you now?

Time for IC2.0 to go gold cheap bitchezzzz 

EDIT: Not for Stratus or Shiek, they aren't cheap fookers like you all :side


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

YOU SCREWED JACK!

YOU SCREWED JACK!

YOU SCREWED JACK!

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Imma go Jeff Hardy and turn heel, "I could care less about him, Jack screwed Jack"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit son!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :lmao Nasjayz want me to PM my shit to you now?
> 
> Time for IC2.0 to go gold cheap bitchezzzz
> 
> EDIT: Not for Stratus or Shiek, they aren't cheap fookers like you all :side


yeah..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HEY!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Wuts wrong PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nothin.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

nothings wrong with this guy above me, but i gotta say, he might be frontin........


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

IC2.0 Is premium!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, bigger Karen Jarrett avy!

Working on a sig


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Stop fucking calling her Karen Jarret. It's sickening.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

someones sellin electronics in the wwe section :lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Gotta love Jarrett's promo last Thursday :lmao

KAREN JARRETT!!!!!!

Maryse sig coming up


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Gotta love Jarrett's promo last Thursday :lmao
> 
> KAREN JARRETT!!!!!!
> 
> Maryse sig coming up


Yellow suits you


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Destiny said:


> Yellow suits you


i don't see a no **** here, what the fuck is going on in this thread.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Has a quote from the greatest poster in WF history in his sig.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah i do. he's single-handedly "serious businessing" all of rants. i've successfully trolled him in about four different rants.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Destiny said:


> Yellow suits you


Thanks :side:


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

VipeRko is further shaming all Orton fans, the Rants section isn't working out for the poor guy.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

IC, aside from Y2J going to TNA, your sig list is very possible.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

nah, Nexus isn't getting a legit leader, they're done after this cena feud. 
and the raw general manager almost HAS to be a flop at this point, unless its the rock.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cena will turn heel and help lead Nexus to go up against either Randy Orton in a turnaround of dispositions from their old rivalries, or he'll use them against The Undertaker for WrestleMania. Possibly both as time goes by. I wouldn't be surprised if Barrett went after 'Taker at WM 27 and they had Cena/Undertaker at 28, although I'm not sure WWE would be able to keep Nexus going that long with the way everything seems to be booked in the short-term.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Well Nexus might get a leader, you never know. They probably wont, but it's possible.

And the GM will probably be a flop since they've dragged it out so long, yeah.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

RAW general manager will be a flop :lmao

I thought Batista prediction was likely, but that won't happen....but it's time for a replacement like Karen Angle :side: Karen Jarrett excuse me!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck that slut, you can have her.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i honestly don't even know who the Raw GM could be at this point that i wouldn't see and just go "yeah, whatever."


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

It could be cool. JR, JBL, HBK, Cole, hell even Vince.

There are a lot of people I'd rather see run RAW than the fucking beeping macbook.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> It could be cool. JR, JBL, HBK, Cole, hell even Vince.
> 
> There are a lot of people I'd rather see run RAW than the fucking beeping macbook.


JR-Just can't see it happening, still would be a flop for me!

JBL-This would be awesome, but they already have a JBL-esque person in WWE :side:

HBK-He said he wasn't the GM on his Youtube page

Cole-:no:

Vince-:agree: This is who I say it is!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

> JR-Just can't see it happening, still would be a flop for me!


I'd mark for him the most. Just imagine JR coming in and stepping all over Cole, while Cole freaks out that he can't do his shtick anymore.

JR in the position of power would be pure awesomeness, of course I'd much rather have him back at the booth.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

it's Karen Jarrett.



SWERVE LULZ LULZ LULZ


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I really don't think they plan on going anywhere with it. At least not right now. Surprisingly enough, an inanimate object is able to draw heat. What does that say about Drew McIntyre?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That he's the most bland useless hack to ever hold a title?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

The Sheikuation™;8968014 said:


> I'd mark for him the most. Just imagine JR coming in and stepping all over Cole, while Cole freaks out that he can't do his shtick anymore.
> 
> JR in the position of power would be pure awesomeness, of course I'd much rather have him back at the booth.


I would mark for like two seconds if JR publicly fired Cole, but that won't happen...I don't think JR wants to be a vocal point in the WWE again and I could be wrong.

Vince is most likely the GM, or the leader of Nexus......maybe even Triple Haitch


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It's so obvious that Justin Bieber is the Raw Gm.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BANNER REQUEST


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

BUSTING NUTS THEN THINKING BOUT MONEY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Jack Donaghy said:


> It's so obvious that Justin Bieber is the Raw Gm.


nah he was only the gm one time

pun intended :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Baby baby baby ooooooooooooooooooooo
baby baby baby ooooooooooooooooooooo
baby baby baby ooooooooooooooooooooo
thought you'd have a real GM, yeah


BIEBER FEVER.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Justin Bieber is going to buy the WWE.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to see Paul Heyman as gm. That would be one of the few people that would shock me.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Heyman would be good


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Blue Kitty as GM would be good :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Edge, Edge , Eat de Smarties :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is enjoying his Life membership(That only lasts 30 years)

Edit: Damn BK :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I enjoy staring at Mickie and Karen after all my posts 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you plan on making a sig request?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I love the game he's advertising in his sig. Great game, I own it. I've been thinking of giving it another playthrough, and I'm definately buying the sequel, which should be even better.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I agree that the game sequel looks awesome!

@Josh, planning on requesting a Christian gif soon....but right now I just enjoy Mickie


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm still working on finishing finding the Riddler trophies and his riddles.
I plan on making a joker sig request next time i can.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

got me addicted to watching an angry nerd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm waching Chapelle's Show atm :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> got me addicted to watching an angry nerd


How many episodes have you seen? 



Josh™ said:


> I'm still working on finishing finding the Riddler trophies and his riddles.
> I plan on making a joker sig request next time i can.


I finished the Riddler items months ago, but not before I finished the game and not without the help of an online guide. Those take some work. Whoever can find all 200 something trophies and answers without looking at a guide, I'll give them all the props in the world.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I've gotten over half so far. finding the maps make it so much easier


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> How many episodes have you seen?
> 
> 
> 
> I finished the Riddler items months ago, but not before I finished the game and not without the help of an online guide. Those take some work. Whoever can find all 200 something trophies and answers without looking at a guide, I'll give them all the props in the world.


all  except for 1 or 2 of the newer ones


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should check his pm:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What about me, what about Raven I mean Purple Kisses.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Their sig is proving there is such a thing a too big.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Never.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> all  except for 1 or 2 of the newer ones


Awesome. Keep it up and see the remaining ones.

What's your favourite review? There's so many to pick from but I've got to say probably either Superman 64, Little Red Hood or Action 52. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I would like if he did the riddler if they made the riddler like he was in the game,
if they make him dark like they did with Joker I would chose Johnny Depp


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Awesome. Keep it up and see the remaining ones.
> 
> What's your favourite review? There's so many to pick from but I've got to say probably either Superman 64, Little Red Hood or Action 52. :lmao :lmao :lmao


silver surfer review was hilarious


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello I is here just got back from watching Jackass 3D.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it any good.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

@Pyro, my favourite is probably Superman 64 or Castevania 2

@Josh, how can you think that ass is too big? its perfect

and i dont think neil patrick harris could pull off riddler

@PK , who is that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> silver surfer review was hilarious


Oh, definately. I was in stitches. 

Honestly, every video he's done is a gem.

Actually, I've gotta put the Dick Tracy review up there too as one of my all time favourites. This might be my favourite nerd moment...maybe.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Theres only one review by him i didnt like.. i cant remember what the game was though..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao classic


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It was great and I guess the rule has change about nudity on these forums?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Theres only one review by him i didnt like.. i cant remember what the game was though..


Was it this one?






I love all of them but this wasn't quite as memorable as the others.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Hello I is here just got back from watching Jackass 3D.


Jackass 3D was freakin hilarious. I usually hate movies that come out in 3D but this one was worth it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like all his reviews but if i had to make a top 5 it would be

1.Ghostbusters 
2.Nightmare on Elm Street/Friday The 13th
3.Die Hard
4.Superman 64
5.Action 52


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i liked dr jekyl mr hyde as well :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea im glad he re-done his review of it. I also like the re-reviews of TMNT and Back to the Future.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes strawberries


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I like all his reviews but if i had to make a top 5 it would be
> 
> 1.Ghostbusters
> 2.Nightmare on Elm Street/Friday The 13th
> ...


Die Hard at #3? Well, it's your list, but that one didn't strike me as very memorable. I mean, they're all hilarious, but Die Hard is a pretty easy one to overlook in my opinion. The big thing about it was the finale.

The others are very memorable. Action 52 and Superman 64 more so than the others on that list, imo. 

I don't know if I can do 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 in order, but my favourites are Little Red Hood, Action 52, Superman 64, Silver Surfer, Super Pitfall, Milon's Secret Castle, Dragons Lair, Dick Tracy, Nintendo Days Re-visited (which primarily consists of him re-doing the Back To The Future games), and the Power Glove. That's my top ten, after thinking about it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its mostly because im a huge fan of the Die Hard movies and i always seem to be watching his review of the game.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um ok..


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

probably watched mickie james's sex tape


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When did this "tape" happen? :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

before she was a wrestler.. i think


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mickie james sex tape is as real as big foot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it is real :side:

i watched it :hmm:

anyways... new topic :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

and the britney spears and christina aguilera sex tapes r real 2 right?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

never watched them.. so i dont know

anyways, whats up everyone? =3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Watching the new South Park episode.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm: I haven't seen any of the newest South Park episodes....I need to.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics!!! where have you been man?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

My sister's been hogging the fucking computer lately. :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep on forgetting that South Park are airing new episodes, thank God that they replay them 2hrs later


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> My sister's been hogging the fucking computer lately. :side:


GO SAMUEL L JACKSON ON HER ASS :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GET YOUR ASS OFF THE FUCKING COMPUTER BEFORE I FUCKING DO SOMETHING I'M GONNA FUCKING REGRET.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

use the phrase "MOTHA FUCKING" more, and you've got a good way to scare off a sister


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao She's older than me. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao She's older than me. :side:


Is she hot?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

anybody, whats the song playing in the vid?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXak2CDtJ18&feature=related


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'M TIRED OF YOUR MOTHERFUCKING ASS BEING ON THIS MOTHERFUCKING COMPUTER.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao She's older than me. :side:


If's she's hot send nude pic's.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

What kind of person admits their sister being hot ?!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> anybody, whats the song playing in the vid?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXak2CDtJ18&feature=related


I think it's by Clint Mansell﻿ - Requiem For A Dream that's the same song that played for Cloverfields trailer.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

a rednecck


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know my sig is awesome 8*D 

Giants to the World Series!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Should know my sig is awesome 8*D
> 
> Giants to the World Series!


Don't fuckin tell me that the Giants beat the Phillies. I fuckin hate the Giants. 

BTW Hot sig indeed :yum:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I could have Maryse nude in my sig, but that's not allowed :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

fuck those fucking Giants. 

no one wants to see Texans vs. Giants in the World Series. that's the least interesting Series i think i've ever heard.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, that does suck that nudity isn't allowed here :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

why not purple kisses has nudity in his sig.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Too bad nudity isn't allowed, but I hear there a lot of places on the internet where you can access nude photos and even pornographic movies....I could be wrong :side:

@Rawlin, you know jackshit about baseball, Giants ftw....and it's the Rangers, not Texans....THAT'S A POOF-SIZED FAIL!!! :shocked:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rawlin67 said:


> fuck those fucking Giants.
> 
> no one wants to see Texans vs. Giants in the World Series. that's the least interesting Series i think i've ever heard.


Pittsburgh pirates vs Kansas City Royals.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Too bad nudity isn't allowed, but I hear there a lot of places on the internet where you can access nude photos and even pornographic movies....I could be wrong :side:
> 
> @Rawlin, you know jackshit about baseball, Giants ftw....and it's the Rangers, not Texans....THAT'S A POOF-SIZED FAIL!!! :shocked:


:lmao i was thinking Texas obviously. my disposition to loving football much, much more than baseball got the best of me. 

that's more of a Klebold fail, because i can go back and edit it if i choose to 


and that still doesn't change my point. you can say "Giants ftw," but if people had their choice, they would MUCH rather see the phils vs. yanks, or even phils vs. rangers so the cliff lee saga can happen. the Giants just don't provide much interesting story. 

if sports were fixed, the Phillies would come back.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is 43 years old :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

should tell me who the FUCK is tyler reks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Some surfer guy that turned into a homeless guy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

He's a bum.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What's up


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> He's a bum.


whos in your sig?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> whos in your sig?


I believe they're a couple of chicks from Naughty America ready for a fucking :side:

Sup everyone


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Naughty America > the world

that's right, i said it. fuck your world.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wrong.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ASS...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so PK , who is it? :cuss:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Left sunny lane, right alexis texas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds like Pornstars :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thought one was alexis

whats up, people lurking/posting


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

jocking the bitches, slapping the hoes


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My pimp hand is strong.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hellow people*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sup medo?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sup Medo 

Should know Impact tonight should be great with Mickie's in-ring debut!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Layla > Mickie


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MEDO.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryse > Layla


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sup Hiplop, InstantClassic2.0 and Fabo ?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Maryse > Layla


:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

EXCUSE ME!!! 8*D


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Nothing much Medo, bout to chill with friends and then watch Giants/Phillies and Impact!

Angry Wrestling>Cena :lmao

LOOK AT MY SIG AND SAY LAYLA IS HOTTER!!! :cussin:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse all day.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im just eating dinner  

hbu medo?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley > Maryse

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Rossi Lottalove>>>>Ashley :side: :side: :side:

Nahh Ashley is pretty hot.....but Maryse, check out her Playboy shoot and then reply


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly is way hotter tbh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lacey Von Erich is hot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so is alexis texas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh god. Not another Diva > Diva debate


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alexis isnt a diva :side:

pornstars >Divas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's Alexis and Who's Lights?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alexis = pornstar

lights = most amazing person on the planet... beautiful, talented, is a gamer, isnt afraid to show her nerdy side

lights >>>>>>>>>>>> alexis though


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Buttwoman


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never thought Jeff Hardy's promos could get worse. And I was wrong :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hes a million times worse than rey rey as a heel


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never saw him as a heel. Wasnt that during wcw

Jersey Shore in TNA :fpalm


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, WCW turned him heel and it was like fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's hilarious Tna says they have better wrestling than WWE then have a match with some Jersey shore idiot going over Amazing Red


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Katie Lea in TNA!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katie appears to be stalking Angelina....Trish/Mickie all over again :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*BK marks well everyone else stares silently*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

TNA is a joke.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BWA > TNA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

What is going on folks?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Josh™;8973272 said:


> It's hilarious Tna says they have better wrestling than WWE then have a match with some Jersey shore idiot going over Amazing Red


They have to push Shore, they already gave J-Woww 15 grand and they're talking about bringing in other Jersey Shore people. They're investing too much into them just to get rid of them immediately.

Both companies have shitty wrestling right now....btw you better not spoil other matches since I'm on west coast :side: :side:

Edit: Sup Extreme Angel?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Amazing Red is one of the worst wrestlers going around right now though, to be fair.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alexis texas > tna


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats up IC? About to enjoy this extreme reunion on iMPACT


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> Amazing Red is one of the worst wrestlers going around right now though, to be fair.





Spoiler: In Spoiler so I.C doesn't see



True. But he lost to some guy from the Jersey Shore and a bothced RKO


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Whats up IC? About to enjoy this extreme reunion on iMPACT


Nothing watching tv and lurking on the forums, another hour and a half until Impact for me!

EV2 on Impact???? :no:

Katie Lea :agree:

Edit: I saw the spoilers Josh, no worries :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Well just RVD and Sabu as a team, I was pretty happy seeing that one more time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie's promo was pretty awesome tbh


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Well just RVD and Sabu as a team, I was pretty happy seeing that one more time.


I agree RVD/Sabu was pretty sweet back in the day, but I have a feeling more EV2 guys will be on Impact tonight then just those 2 :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree  

I am sooo happy right now lol. TNA's KO division is better than ever! Now all we need is Ash and Candice.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope Sarita, Daffney, and Hamada get some more TV time...TNA truly could have special KO division if they usedthem properly!

No more TBP and Rayne/Tara crap though


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't decided of i want a Dark Knight Joker sig, or an Arkam Asylum Joker sig. Good thing I have about 2 1/2 weeks till I can even make a request.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> I agree
> 
> I am sooo happy right now lol. TNA's KO division is better than ever! Now all we need is *Ash and Candice*.


Agreed!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Why not just bring Trish/Lita/Sunny in while they're at it :lmao

They have enough KO's to build a great division right now!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8973075 said:


> alexis = pornstar
> 
> *lights = most amazing person on the planet*... beautiful, talented, is a gamer, isnt afraid to show her nerdy side
> 
> lights >>>>>>>>>>>> alexis though


:no:

Hip, you should know that honor goes to....










MY future wife.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't see why you'd want to bring Massaro and Candice in, unless you're trying to make Velvet look like a competent wrestler by comparison.



Huganomics said:


> :no:
> 
> Hip, you should know that honor goes to....
> 
> ...


What happened to her face? :\


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Ashley and Candice are pretty useless tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd bone Taylor Swift.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie James*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> :no:
> 
> Hip, you should know that honor goes to....
> 
> ...


t-swift is decent, but lights is a lot better :agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Good morning!

And in case I don't see ya good afternoon, good evening, and good night!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Ashley and Candice are pretty useless tbh.


They're more talented than Gail Kim


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

my mom is more talented than Gail Kim.
i know kindergarden children that are more talented than Gail Kim.

i'm not making this up, i saw a bunch of them throwing buckets yesterday, no botches anywhere.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Too many limes*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rawlin67 said:


> my mom is more talented than Gail Kim.
> i know kindergarden children that are more talented than Gail Kim.
> 
> i'm not making this up, i saw a bunch of them throwing buckets yesterday, no botches anywhere.


So a bucket slipping out of her hand makes her talentless. Gotta love the interweb.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Medo?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Scamp.

NM man just relaxing since there's no work today.

You ?*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm doing the same man since I'm off work today as well.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh cool *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side: :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is not a premium member :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who Dat?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Tony Romo 2010 Stats : 15 TD's, 0 INT's and 3,500 yards. :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you mean 10 TD's 7 INT 1,566 YDS :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cowboys are pissing me the fuck off this season. 1 - 4 :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

They will not make the play offs this year.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They would have to win all their remaining games to have a chance and the way they're playing that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Katie Lee*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wrong.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cowboys must be pissing Scamp off as much as the 49ers are pissing me off.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Katie Lea :hmm:

Sup everyone 

Should know someone on here is pumped that Rooney signed with Manchester U :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

his signature almost makes me like maryse.

then i remember she's a shitty "talent" and go about my business


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse is hott as fuck.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i don't know how hot fuck is, but i bet if there's a hell, Maryse is about as hot as that.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Fuck is very hot, nothing to play around with.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryse is talented, please stop before you hurt my feelings..... :cuss:

Check out her playboy spread btw :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

she's talented at looking hot, i'll give her that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hot as fuck would make the devil sweat. that's how hot it is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TKOK™


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao PK, I love your Avy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sig > Avy


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey PK, My sig>Your sig; My avy>Your avy :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy fucking shit. :shocked: Should know I just watched Mickie/Sarita from Impact and DAYUMMMMM Mickie looked absolutely FINE.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

WORD LIFE, THIS IS BASIC HUGANOMICS, THIS IS BA-BASIC HUGANOMICS
WORD LIFE, I'M UNTOUCHABLE BUT I'M FORCING YOU TO HUG ME
WORD LIFE, THIS IS BASIC HUGANOMICS, THIS IS BA-BASIC HUGANOMICS
WORD LIFE, I'M UNTOUCHABLE BUT WE'RE GONNA HUG THIS OUT YO


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Has no sig.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is confused.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho fan.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashley fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Scamp?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nm man just tired from work. Watching my Christina Aguilera DVD now. You?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM im just posting on here and twitter.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know Scamp's usertitle is more horrible then Candice's wrestling.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice's wrestling isnt horrible though 

I like Xtina and Gaga equally though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I just spent an hour and a half making a mickie james banner, man i'm tired


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Has been humbled by me, and is bitter.

Also too scared to post any more disturbing pictures in my rep, considering I humbled him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG I CAN REP YOU, JUST WAIT SHEIK!!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Come on, you know you don't want to continue this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone who is a fan of Layla deserves negative rep :side:

Should know I just saw Iron Shiek's twitter about A-Rod and the Yankees :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

well at least she doesnt have aids like maryse:frustrate


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh okay motherfucker, you wanna take it to this level huh? This is what this fuckhead just repped me.

Edit: There was a picture of gay guidos making out over here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Is payback a bitch or what?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG:lmao what the hell did you type to find that :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I typed "This bitch wrestling>cena really needs to be humbled"


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lies. You havent heard the last of me, until next rep son, IT GONNA BE EPIC!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Will you just give up?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What's up?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching tv, you?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Same. Probably gonna play Metal Gear Solid 4 in a bit


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Would anyone be willing to do this tutorial for 2 trillion credits

http://www.photoshop-plus.co.uk/2010/10/12/learn-to-create-a-grunge-style-layout/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:hmm:.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats so funny.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

IDK.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is from the same state as the great Jeff Hardy


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is 6 years younger than me :side:

that was for huga


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

For a minute i thought you were 32 years old :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Is from the same state as the great Jeff Hardy Vince McMahon and Ric Flair


Fixed x1000


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fatt Hardy too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im from the province that brought wrestling, Edge and Christian


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Fatt Hardy too.


He said great though. :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™;8977418 said:


> im from the province that brought wrestling, Edge and Christian


And Trish Stratus

edit: and Jericho

Jericho: I'm from Winnipeg you idiot! :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

good one.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

THE CHAMP...IS...HERE! :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice sig :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosé.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROZAY!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Exactly what I was thinking :lmao


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Forum Lurker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Demi Lovato is a better singer than Selena Gomez.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Like it matters, Taylor Swift owns them both.....combined.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

selena gomez is fucking ugly


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

All three of the singers mentioned above suck. Which of them is better is irrelevant.

I wouldn't fuck Selena because she looks like a little kid, but I wouldn't say she's ugly.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I can't stand the kinda music half of the people in this thread listens too.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao Like it matters, Taylor Swift owns them both.....combined.


I already knew that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Just reminding ya Stratus. 



Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know that I can't stand the kinda music half of the people in this thread listens too.


It's far better than that ridiculous demonic growling shit alot of the people on here like.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Just reminding ya Stratus.
> 
> 
> 
> It's far better than that ridiculous demonic growling shit alot of the people on here like.


lol what?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Just reminding ya Stratus.
> 
> 
> 
> It's far better than that ridiculous demonic growling shit alot of the people on here like.


I laughed.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah sorry, I like songs with actual _meanings_, not just "GAWRRRRRRRR". < I consider that shit more laughable than anything. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If you listen to the lyrics you'll hear that they have meanings bro. It's not a pop idol singing about how she likes to fuck guys (tho I would fuck Gaga).


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright, could you possibly tell me a metal(I wasn't talking about Rock for anybody who might've made that conclusion about the demonic growling comment) song that you consider "good" music that has a meaning and is not just made up of said screaming/growling?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what your definition is of metal, but if you want examples w/screaming/growing then listen to anything from Silverstein. In particular, their last album was a concept album whereby it evolved throughout from the protagnist finding his wife cheating on him w/his best friend so he walks out on her, but he doesn't have access to the daughter they had together so he goes through an extreme emotional struggle and winds up killing himself, with a song called A Shipwreck in the Sand (that's also the title of the album) acting as an intermission of sorts, which is a song that speaks metaphorically about the issues surrounding society to do with the government (which you're unlikely to find in any poppy songs. Not that I dislike all pop, but this is the issue that you raised). Probably my favourite album of all-time.

There's not just a song. There's an entire album. Knock yourself out. If you want to listen to screaming about nothing in particular though, then I recommend you to Suicide Silence. I hate 'em, but who knows, you may not. Why don't I like them? Because they're douchebags who sing about nothing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright, I'll check it out and see what I think of it.

Edit-So I listened to the first song of the album BkB mentioned, and there's one thing I noticed that's kind of a pattern with alot of metal bands. They actually have talent. They lead singer has actual _singing _ talent, so I really don't know why metal bands pass up singing for fucking growling/screaming, when they could easily make decent songs that are entirely made up of singing, but whatever.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If you like it, I'm the man. If you don't, well then you just suck. :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> selena gomez is fucking ugly


:banplz:

Layla is the ugliest WWE Diva :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> If you like it, I'm the man. If you don't, well then you just suck. :side:


Well I'm not the best person to ask, but I wouldn't say it's _that_ bad so far.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> :banplz:
> 
> Layla is the ugliest WWE Diva :side:


Is a liar!!!!! removed the "not removing till list" before it was finished


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

huganomics, they play music, they love.. they dont give in to cliche pop music, that recycles lyrics, so stupid teenage girls can post it as their facebook status. The non mainstream musicians, actually CARE about what they play, and generally dont do it just for the money.

and for bands with meaning, silverstein, Bring me the horizon, a day to remember, Escape the fate etc


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> Is a liar!!!!! removed the "not removing till list" before it was finished


Maryse > "Not removing until list" :side:

Should know Giants are 5 outs from World Series


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao Like it matters, Taylor Swift owns them both.....combined.


Nah man! Demi is a far better singer. Not even close homie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a gamer profile in his sig.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What's up Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not much, I'm enjoying some food. You?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just playin SvR and browsin the forum


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

how do you have SvR already?

and sup gord?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

2010 dan :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> *how do you have SvR already*?
> 
> and sup gord?


LOL.

Not much. 

I've got some info for you, though. I found out that the Canadian Destroyer is in SVR 2011. I've seen you marking over that move before, so you'll be happy. Check it out.






Go to 8:15 of this video to see it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

man I wish I had a console


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

when did i ever mark for canadian destroyer? :lmao

it is kind of cool to see in the game, though


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> when did i ever mark for canadian destroyer? :lmao
> 
> it is kind of cool to see in the game, though


When? I know I saw you praising the move before.  

Oh, whatever the fuck.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

maybe when i was joking around with Josh? 

meh, i think it looks cool, even if it is pretty stupid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who knows, but it was you.

Should know that Sheamus's rating got bumped up from 90 to 92. I was pissed.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:no: at least i can change them 8*D


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> man I wish I had a console


I have a console, it's called my girlfriend :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed. We've needed statistics editing for years.

Who's going to be your highest rated character?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

christian or jericho.. still undecided

ortons going to 12 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Idk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I figured that. And yes, in my game Orton's going to be 12 too. 

My highest rated character is going to be Stone Cold Steve Austin.  I won't have to edit much since he's almost the highest anyway lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i guess being tired has gotten to me, i mean jericho and christian will be tied for highest. fpalm

ah, including legends... jake roberts and SCSA are both going max as well


rocky is going way down as well :agree:

barrett, when he comes out, will be 99 too


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm making Jericho 99.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;8978858 said:


> i guess being tired has gotten to me, i mean jericho and christian will be tied for highest. fpalm


Haha.

I think what I should do is have Austin rated the highest at first, but then put Austin, Jericho, Punk, Christian, Miz and Barrett at 100 (or 99, whichever it is). Basically anybody I like goes right to the top, lol. Not to say they're all equal, but you know. 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know i sent him a ps friend request


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

if carlito was in, hed be maxed out as well

ill just put my favourites to the highest amount..

and the ones i hate, will meet the number 12


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;8978687 said:


> huganomics, they play music, they love.. they dont give in to cliche pop music, that recycles lyrics, so stupid teenage girls can post it as their facebook status. The non mainstream musicians, actually CARE about what they play, and generally dont do it just for the money.
> 
> and for bands with meaning, silverstein, Bring me the horizon, a day to remember, Escape the fate etc


Hip, I love ya and all(No **** of course ), but I'd take that anyday over your typical growling Metal music. And most of the Mainstream Artists/Bands that I'm guessing you're referring to as "doing it just for the money" I don't enjoy listening to anyways.

And isn't LIGHTS pop anyways?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My highest are gonna be the great wrestlers. like John Morrison and Randy Orton
and the lowest will be the crap wrestlers. like Cm Punk and Chris Jericho
:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> Should know i sent him a ps friend request


Thanks, I'll recieve it in a minute. 



Hiplop™ said:


> ill just put my favourites to the highest amount..
> 
> and the ones i hate, will meet the number 12


Basically my philosophy, lol. But I want a period where Austin is the highest too.

I still can't believe that The Undertaker is a 98 even before the edits. I know he's The Undertaker, but son of a bitch...98? It's hard enough to imagine anybody above guys like Triple H and Cena at 95, but that's invincible. That's the highest character rating ever in an SVR game, and that includes 2006 John Cena.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Hip, I love ya and all(No **** of course ), but I'd take that anyday over your typical growling Metal music. And most of the Mainstream Artists/Bands that I'm guessing you're referring to as "doing it just for the money" I don't enjoy listening to anyways.
> 
> And isn't LIGHTS pop anyways?


LIGHTS is like... alternative pop, hard to explain

like she has some mainstream songs, but shes not pop prominent

im not saying all metal is instantly good, but saying its "demonic growling" is really quite insulting, theres much better meaning in most metal songs than in most pop songs


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahh, whatever. With me, any other Mainstream act can go to hell when compared to Taylor Swift.  And she sure as hell doesn't do it for the money.

And yeah, I'm sure there are plenty of meaningful Metal songs, but meanings are told through lyrics, and I can't really make out any lyrics when the lead singer is just screaming in my ear the whole fucking time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> My highest are gonna be the great wrestlers. like John Morrison and Randy Orton
> and* the lowest will be the crap wrestlers. like Cm Punk* and Chris Jericho
> :lmao


Nice to see im not the only one of the forum that thinks this


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was called sarcasm.

Hey Mike, Punk has the same rating as RVD in SVR 2011. Did you know that? :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What is CM Punks rating in this years game?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

RVD should be way ahead of Punk ratings wise.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This sucks. Lesnar lost. and it cant be blamed on bad booking


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scamp said:


> What is CM Punks rating in this years game?


93



Stratus said:


> RVD should be way ahead of Punk ratings wise.


Kayfabe wise, yes. Talent wise, fuck no.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i bought a Nexus shirt today


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh™ said:


> This sucks. Lesnar lost. and it cant be blamed on bad booking



WHAT THE FUCK? He LOST? :cussin:



Stratus said:


> Should know that i bought a Nexus shirt today


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I bought a Nexus shirt a while ago. I know they aren't the best shirts but I've got to support Barrett, lol. I'll be wearing mine for his match tonight.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> WHAT THE FUCK? He LOST? :cussin:


First round tko


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chavo Guererro made the comment that Mexicans are to Lesner what kryptonite is to Superman!! Because he lost the WWE title to Eddie then lost the UFC title to Cain :lmao

Interesting enough, WWE and UFC has Kane and Cain as their World Champions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's quite an interesting coincidence.

Although technically, every title in UFC is a world title.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cain and Kane are the WWE and UFC World Heavyweight Champions


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd love to see Cain knock Kane the fuck out. And I don't even know who Cain is, apart from seeing a picture of him. That's how annoying Kane is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

KANE.

You suck Huganomics. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Id much rather see Punk, Swagger and Michael Cole get put in the octagon with Lesnar. He'd destroy all 3 of them


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

is right with Swagger and Micheal Cole.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd like to see Batista or Bobby Lashley take on Lesnar.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Lashley vs lesnar would be cool :agree:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn. what's with all the lesnar threads in the wwe section


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and in everyone theres somebody bitching about spoilers


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

you can only bitch about spoilers if its like, the night of. 

you bitching the morning after? buck the fuck up.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> you can only bitch about spoilers if its like, the night of.


Even then it's pushin it. When the show ends after the first time it airs it's not a spoiler.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wants to be a mod, like me


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

are you gonna watch the ppv


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hell yeah, you gotta go on msn tonight


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Alright


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ill be watching the PPV to witness Orton retaining the title :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Josh™;8980646 said:


> Even then it's pushin it. When the show ends after the first time it airs it's not a spoiler.


it is pushing it, but i'd still view it as a spoiler, i guess thats just me saying that out of respect. i mean, if i'm making a thread at 11:02 PM, and the PPV JUST ended, i'm not going to make it saying "WADE BARRETTS THE CHAMPION!" i'd make it saying "Wade Barrett (spoilers)" 

but yeah, when the show ends, its not OFFICIALLY a spoiler, it's more of just a courtesy. Wade Barrett ain't gonna be the champion though!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

why would you watch for a drone winning a title? :hmm:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> why would you watch for a drone winning a title? :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hippy and Josh, Triple threat on MSN later?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yep


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Packers/Viks > WWE PPV 2night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

of course


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Josh™ said:


> yep


Yay, I'm in a better mood this time :lmao... Maybe its because we was watching TNA last time.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Vbookies are slakin. BR betting still hasn't gone up


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

If it isn't by up by now it means there aint gonna be one. Usually 24 hours beforehand.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. oh well I don't bet anyway. even if my pick is right i usually lose credits :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Betting is more for fun than making credits.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ truth.. but i dont bet either way :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is on playstaion


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is also on playstation

I WANT SVR


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

it's like two days son. just take some pills and you'll wake up on its release date.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao rawlin. 5 days here, and I don't mind in the slightest, its not like its gonna be gone by the time I go down to get it, its not life or death either. Just a videogame after all.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

only 2 more days. the best part is the day it comes out i'm skippin school to play it at a friends house


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

made this thread


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3 Christina Aguilera


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has a Maryse sig, same as me :side: only she's hotter in mine!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is saying that Maryse is hotter than Maryse :hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Correct :hmm:

My Maryse > Your Maryse :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

MY MARYSE. :flip


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Layla>


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

J-Woww> :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

J-Coww>:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah 1990


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah1985


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah1993


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The party dont start till I walk in!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What party?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nevermind, you are not on the guest list


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just got off work, you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Just listening to some music man. Might play some Halo later.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im getting SVR11 on Wednesday. Prepare to be owned


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nah! I do the owning.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not against me  Im the king of SVR


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And yet not in the league to crown a champ? Not im[pressed!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It wouldnt be fair to everyone else if i joined and destroyed them all :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Not against me  Im the king of SVR


That's what they all say berfore I make them my bitch.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I just cant wait to play as Wade


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Mikey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey James, whats up?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am relaxing before my next class, u?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know Wade was supposed to win yesterday, but Vince nixed the plans :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> I am relaxing before my next class, u?


NM just watching the matches from Bragging Rights that i missed.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should also know that Taker was supposed to win yesterday aswell, but Vince nixed the plans AGAIN.

It still didn't matter to me who won between Barrett & Orton cause I mark for both, same goes for KANE & Taker.

Oh & BD vs Ziggler was MOTN!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is probably not happy that Cleveland beat the Saints :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Correct.

The Saints need to get their shit together fast!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know DA RIADERSSSSS are 2nd in the division, and won 59-14


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF? Who in the hell did they beat that fucking bad? :shocked:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Denver :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Denver.

EDIT ~ Has a horrible, horrible singer in his avatar. 

Really, Mike, I could handle the Punk hating and even Jeff Hardy, but Ke$ha? REALLY? Is there any low you will not embrace? :argh:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn Denver must really suck this season.

Is Correct.

Supports Straight Edge & Has the VGN in his sig which is an Awesome Combo.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree, Stratus needs to get rid of Ke$ha from his avy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I also agree.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching The Original Halloween.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just watched AVGN's reviews of Halloween and Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats a pretty good one. I cannont wait for Scream 4.

EDIT-I know a dude who reminds me of the AVGN.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> Thats a pretty good one. I cannont wait for Scream 4.
> 
> EDIT-I know a dude who reminds me of the AVGN.


Yes it is.

I also can't wait till Scream 4.

Should know that I always like the Halloween theme song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i just watched AVGN's reviews of Halloween and Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


Should know that I'm putting an AVGN review in my sig every day for Halloween week, all horror. The Halloween review will be on Halloween, naturally. I won't do TCM. I hate the TCM franchise.

Tomorrow is Nightmare on Elm Street. Then I'll do all 4 of the Castlevania ones and then Halloween.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im hoping James does a Halloween themed review sometime in the next few days, he usually does one every year and i cant imagine that his Dr Jekyl & Mr Hyde re-review would be it.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I enjoy seeing more and more Maryse sigs on this site 

What's up everyone?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryse!!!

Should know I dislike Rey Mysterio :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Why? :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I think he gets overpushed, I would only have him towards the upper mid-card and never in the ME scene!!

I think he's good for merch sales and kid fans, but not much else 

Just my opinion :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I only got him in my sig because he was owning Punk all summer and last night as well :hmm:

I do agree about the overpushing.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

But Rey didn't score the winning pinfall for his team! :hmm:

Let me rephrase it, I don't mind Rey, but he just gets way too much TV time and pushed too much for me to enjoy him in the ring anymore!

Rey WCW > Rey WWE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that im a fan of Sheamus but what just happened to him was hillarious :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheamus jobbed clean to Santino. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This clown sucks, fire his ass now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Along with Swagger and Truth lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

and Punk :side:


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

and The Miz.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

and horny.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Rey owns tbh.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Monday Right Raw was ok.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yo Gabba Gabba!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Good morning Mikey


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MONDAY RIGHT RAW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey..


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Your either [N]exu$ or your against us!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I can't wait till I can drive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that today is more awesome than The Miz. I got SmackDown! vs Raw 2011, I got the Back To The Future trilogy on Blu Ray on pre-order that I'm going to go pick up now, AND my AVGN t-shirt just came in the mail.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome dude, how is SD vs RAW? & How much does it cost to get Back to the Future on Blu-ray?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Awesome dude, how is SD vs RAW? & How much does it cost to get Back to the Future on Blu-ray?


$49.99 for BTTF.

SVR is pretty good so far. Keep in mind, I've only played exhibitions so far. 

Gotta run, see ya later.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Later Pyro.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

This is the first time since the first SVR that I haven't bought the game.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I havent bought one since 07.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im likely getting it friday


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cm dare to be free punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone with a PS3 interested in playing me online in SVR 2011? I want a 1 on 1 match with another wrestler but they're almost impossible to find. Everybody uses created wrestler garbage and 6 way matches.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i will, immediatly when i get it :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool.

Well, I found one anyway. I lost. I CAN'T beat people online. it's impossible. fpalm fpalm I keep trying and I keep failing. This match was a lot closer than my other ones but I still lost. :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I have it rented on PS2 because I didnt want to wait, but I have alot saved so I can get a PS3 and the game so I will hit you up once I do. (I just recently found work)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Mike, hows it going?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I WON! 

I was playing as Sheamus (don't ask me why) and beat somebody playing as Edge in a cage match.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cool.
> 
> Well, I found one anyway. I lost. I CAN'T beat people online. it's impossible. fpalm fpalm I keep trying and I keep failing. This match was a lot closer than my other ones but I still lost. :no:


you'd beat me, ill just be getting the game + i've never played online before on any SD game ~_~

plus i lose to the AI on legendary, all the time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

People online beat the shit out of me  I usually beat everyone else like my friends but then I go online and embarass myself :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> you'd beat me, ill just be getting the game + i've never played online before on any SD game ~_~
> 
> plus i lose to the AI on legendary, all the time


LOL, well I can beat the AI at least. Plus I just won.

This is my first SVR win online...well, first real win. The only other time I won was when somebody laid down for me. :$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Anyone with a PS3 interested in playing me online in SVR 2011? I want a 1 on 1 match with another wrestler but they're almost impossible to find. Everybody uses created wrestler garbage and 6 way matches.


I'll have it tomorrow if you're still wanting to play against someone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sure. 

Should know I just won again. Some guy had the balls to challenge my 99 Stone Cold with Santino. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow they must have thought they'd have the same outcome as Santino did on monday :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sad thing is, all things considering, he didn't do too bad. I mean I won decisively but it wasn't exactly a squash.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I totally am marking right now for E&C entrance in SVR11. They wear the shades lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Does E&C have alternate costumes of them back from 2000-ish? Like when Christian had long hair


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Not that I know of but it has their old trons and a mashup one. But there could be more in terms of unlocking and future DLC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Does E&C have alternate costumes of them back from 2000-ish? Like when Christian had long hair


They have the conquistadores outfit. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome :lmao

Thats cool. I just hope the game arrives before i have to go work tomorrow, i wanna be able to play it for a little while.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> They have the conquistadores outfit. :lmao


Ahhh, No way!!! That totally reeks of awesomeness!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just killed some guy. He picked Matt Hardy and I was Masked Kane. He didn't get ONE move in. :lmao I'm serious.

Online in this game is getting easier, I've actually won some matches as opposed to 2010. I can't wait until Wade becomes available, he's gonna be one of my big online guys.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Matt Hardy - not just a loser irl.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Fatt Hardy


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm excited. I'm skipping school today to play at my friends house


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im seriously considering skipping work today if the game arrives and it should as i put 1-day shipping on it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What's this work of which you speak?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Apparantly doesnt know what a job is. :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I read about these jobs some where I think in a book or something is it where you go do stuff and some boss guy gives you moneys for doing that something?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just got SVR11...10 minutes before i gotta go to work :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i just got SVR11...10 minutes before i gotta go to work :no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im getting the game tommorow or fridat


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That game is awesome. I can't wait to get my own copy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't enjoyed a wrestling game in years. I'll end up renting this one I would buy it but theres other games I would rather buy.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that the E is bringing back The King of the Ring concept, but it's going to be on RAW again :no:

Should also know that I'm watching Halloween 4, & about to play Metro 2033.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm playing Fallout 3 and I'm going to be getting Fallout new Vegas when I get paid on the first of November.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I will be getting Fallout: New Vegas, Fable III & Rock Band 3 when I get paid aswell.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I will be getting *Fallout: New Vegas*, Fable III & Rock Band 3 when I get paid aswell.


feel sorry for you, bro :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hates Fallout. 

I share your views. I've never played New Vegas, but I played a little of Fallout 3 and holy shit, is it ass. There was so much of nothing happening that I felt sick.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I will be getting Fallout: New Vegas, Fable III & Rock Band 3 when I get paid aswell.


I'm will be getting rock band 3 as well.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Fallout 3 at least was playable, and got pretty good near the end


new vegas is total ass, its a glitchy mess, and even if you get lucky and can somehow avoid the glitches, damn is the game boring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I just didn't have the patience to get used to it but I HATED Fallout 3. What kind of a game makes you go to school? That's ASS. I know that's the premise of Bully but at least that game's fun because it's a different atmosphere. 

When I finally got out in the open, I was just aimlessly walking around and a couple enemies would scattter here and there, fighting me and the mechanics of the fights were just shit. I couldn't do it any longer.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know exactly what you mean, i got my friend to get me to the good part :side:

i just didnt find the beginning fun at all


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Calls his followers Pyromaniacs :side:

Edit: is a Pyromaniac :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not too many games I hate just to name a few halo, mass effect 2, leisure suit larry box office smash and every First-person shooter game and most sports games.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

you hate ME2? :shocked:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh yeah and I want to get the sims 3 for the ps3.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i want that too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> Not too many games I hate just to name a few halo, *mass effect 2*, leisure suit larry box office smash and every First-person shooter game and most sports games.


You hate arguably the best game ever made? :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao how can you hate mass effect, i can understand not liking it, but hating it ... :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> i want that too


The pc versions was pretty good I just hope the console version is just as good or almost as good.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never played the pcs. but i had the first sims and urbz: sims in the city for ps2, and imo they were both great games


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sims FTW!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sup EA?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is online.

Do you have SVR 11 yet?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mikey Mike Michaels had a nice day at work?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yooooo Gabba Gabba!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who in the what now


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Is online.
> 
> Do you have SVR 11 yet?


Yep  Im playing Christian's RTWM right now


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh god christian has a RTWM. :no: who else has one the great kahli?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Christian's totally reeks of awesomeness!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Yep  Im playing Christian's RTWM right now


You wanna take a break for a few minutes to kick my ass online? I'll use Punk, just as an incentive. :side:

I've barely touched the RTWM's yet. I've only done a few matches on the Vs. Undertaker one with Kofi Kingston, as he was the only halfway decent choice. I'll do Christian's and Jericho's dead last, so that I leave RTWM having one with the most rewarding players.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is looking for a fight, an online fight.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> is looking for a fight, an online fight.


I'll kick your virtual ass. :cussin::frustrate














:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct. :side:

I've been doing a lot of online but they're all strangers, I'd like to fight some people I'm familiar with here. Either way, I'm in the SVR tournament here so I'll get to soon anyway, albeit the first match is a Rumble which I don't really care about. I like the 1 on 1 experience.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So far I haven't beaten anyone online. lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I've been doing a lot of online but they're all strangers


:hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know what I meant. ~_~


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry Pyro, i didnt see your post about playing online til now, i was stuck in an almost hour long MITB match last night and didnt come back on here. Still lost that match fpalm, made me fucking despise DH Smith even more because he caused me to lose.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never play MITB. It's a pain.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont normally play it either but its required to advance in Christian's RTWM.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you have to win?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea. because every time you lose, it shows Christian on the screen saying "I gotta win this" and gives you the choice to either quit and go back to roaming around backstage which just leads to going back to the MITB match or restart the match.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, hows it going everyone?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty good just about to play some more SVR11. you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hello.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Im playing SVR11 too


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

you people and your wrestling games.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't have the game yet.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I'm not sure if I'm going to buy it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Strange things are afoot at the Circle-K.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess the MITB match wasnt as hard as i thought, i got it on the 2nd try


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Above You Thread> Tell The Truth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NasJayz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Has a female as the world champion in his avy.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:lmao Eve is horrible.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve > Maryse :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

U MAD.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im just speaking the Truth.

TIME TO GET CRUNK 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:
.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Eve > Maryse :side:


That's really not funny. Why would you joke about that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wasnt really joking  I mean as far as wrestling ability Eve is better, Maryse owns her looks-wise though


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bitch I'm MC Hammer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CATFIGHT! on Spike Tv


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

catfight the show is on spike tv apparently.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im making a kick-ass batman costume for halloween this year


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

should know 1 + 1 = eleventyseven


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Duh. Who doesnt know that8*D


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rated-HBK...your sig.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thinks i am the future


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm guessing that was at Josh.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WORD LIFE, THIS IS BASIC HUGANOMICS, THIS IS BA-BASIC HUGANOMICS
WORD LIFE, I'M UNTOUCHABLE BUT I'M FORCING YOU TO HUG ME
WORD LIFE, THIS IS BASIC HUGANOMICS, THIS IS BA-BASIC HUGANOMICS
WORD LIFE, I'M UNTOUCHABLE BUT WE'RE GONNA HUG THIS OUT YO


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Am I the only WF member that has an official theme song?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm off to bed Laters.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Eve > Maryse :side:


i agree.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STALKER


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a BeliEVEr :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Is a BeliEVEr :hmm:


More importantly, he's also a fan of my future wife.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

He's a fan of Vickie Guererro? :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

That was kinda good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

EXCUSE ME! 8*D


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Is a BeliEVEr :hmm:


Just no. 



Huganomics said:


> More importantly, he's also a fan of my future wife.


Your future wife. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rumor has it that Maryse is with a guy named Mike...Well guess what my name is? :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh SHIT.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

has a butt chin


----------



## #1 Edgehead (Oct 29, 2010)

Loves Layla fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

so?????


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

How dare you have your own opinion :cuss:


:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nuff said


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

CABS ARE HERE!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"OH YEAH, WAKE UP, YEAH"


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

MY GRAND ENTRANCE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who is this whore.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't insult nirvana3:16 like that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I think Lil Wayne is absolute trash.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I think Rap is absolute trash.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

That's very Michael Cole of you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should play me on SVR 2011 when he gets a chance.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

In a few day's I'm going to buy 2 games one is going to be fallout new vegas but I don't know if I should get rockband 3 or smackdown vs raw 2011.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SVR 2011.

I like Rock Band and all but I haven't played it in ages. The concept is fucked up, because with all the money you spend on the games and equipment, you could be getting ACTUAL music lessons.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

havent talked to the dude above in a while


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Kenny.

Should know I'm playing the new Red Dead DLC episode.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Should play me on SVR 2011 when he gets a chance.


I accepted that thing you sent me last night but it said that it was no longer available.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Should know how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Hey Kenny.
> 
> Should know I'm playing the new Red Dead DLC episode.


The Zombies? how is it?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im back from my enclosed state from playing SVR11 all day :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I been playing fallout 3 all night. What's better about svr 2011 then svr 2010?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

a lot of stuff.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I love Halloween :evil:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

same, i dressed up as batman


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

should know that mickie james has a sweet ass.



the movie or the holiday or both?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiplop™;9001207 said:


> same, i dressed up as batman


Awesome 




NasJayz said:


> should know that mickie james has a sweet ass.
> 
> 
> 
> the movie or the holiday or both?


Yes she does. I was talking about the Holiday, but I do like the movie also 


I won't be going trick or treating but, me & my friends will be going around town scaring people 


This is going to be my costume it's just the mask,But I will be wearing a black costume I think it looks Awesome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I could go for a ice cold nuka cola right now.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah Fallout 3 reference


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was old enough to play M Rated video games :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Besides Pokemon games when I was like 7, I've never bought any games that weren't sports/wrestling.

Edit-My parents wouldn't give a fuck if I wanted a M Rated game anyways, they'd still buy it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

just had some french fries and VAGINA for lunch


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> just had some french fries and VAGINA for lunch


Or as the British would call it fish and chips.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pothead.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that even though I said Barrett definitely would not win the title at BR, I'm absolutely certain he will win the title at Survivor Series. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I will be fine with him as champion.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Well after that he'll only hold it for like a month before Cena probably takes it from him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;9000757 said:


> The Zombies? how is it?


So far it's pretty good, I haven't gotten too far into it. IGN gave it a 10, though, and IGN NEVER gives 10's, so take that for what you will.



Stratus said:


> I accepted that thing you sent me last night but it said that it was no longer available.


I shut it off because I was waiting forever. How come you didn't respond fast enough? I can only wait so long :$ Were you in the middle of something when I sent it?

Just send me an invite instead when I'm on and playing SVR 2011 (I'll put what game I'm playing in my comment bar) and I'll accept it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WADE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BARRETT.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

WWE Champion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only in your dreams.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just till Survivor Series


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He won't win at Survivor Series, I *guarantee* it. Kayfabe wise, with John Cena either getting fired if Barrett doesn't win the title, or getting out of Nexus if Barrett wins the title, that's WWE driving it into everyone's head that Barrett has a 100% chance of winning the title. Except, WWE NEVER goes the way they lay it out when it's something that airtight. They're going to come up with some ridiculous loophole that ensures Orton keeps the title and Cena doesn't get fired.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Otunga will fuck Barret's chance of winning it's layed out that way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not sure why that would mean Cena doesn't get fired though..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pyro™;9001763 said:



> He won't win at Survivor Series, I *guarantee* it. Kayfabe wise, with John Cena either getting fired if Barrett loses, or getting out of Nexus if Barrett wins, that's WWE driving it into everyone's head that Barrett has a 100% chance of winning the title. Except, WWE NEVER goes the way they lay it out when it's something that airtight. They're going to come up with some ridiculous loophole that ensures Orton keeps the title and Cena doesn't get fired.


That's true of WWE, but the thing is, I can't think of any _possible_ loophole in that stip, I think Cena will help Barrett win, then take the title from Barrett at TLC/Royal Rumble, and then Cena screwing Orton out of the title would set up Orton/Cena at WrestleMania 27, but that's just me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena is not getting fired.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> That's true of WWE, but the thing is, I can't think of any _possible_ loophole in that stip, I think Cena will help Barrett win, then take the title from Barrett at TLC/Royal Rumble, and then Cena screwing Orton out of the title would set up Orton/Cena at WrestleMania 27, but that's just me.


I can't either but they'll think of something. 

People are coming up with a lot of theories with the MITB. Like, Barrett will win, Cena will be out of Nexus and will give Barrett a giant beating, Nexus will chase Cena out of the building and while they're away The Miz cashes in the MITB on Barrett. Or Miz cashes in during the match between Barrett and Orton, thus creating a brand new match and rendering the stipulations of the old one null and void.

The only problem with the second one is, those aren't stipulations, they're just Barrett's own decree.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

loves john morrison ~_~


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is about to get stabbed by Pyro :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> loves john morrison ~_~


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Long time no talk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


>


*parkour!!!!!!*


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Dodges Pyro's stab with mad parkour skills, but botches Starship Pain five minutes further into the match. Pyro covers - 1 - 2 - oh, near fall.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't mind parkour because it was on The Office before Morrison ruined its image.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

In 2 days will be a member for six years


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> So far it's pretty good, I haven't gotten too far into it. IGN gave it a 10, though, and IGN NEVER gives 10's, so take that for what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the middle of getting my DLC stuff when u sent me the message


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I was in the middle of getting my DLC stuff when u sent me the message


Oh.

Are you up for one now?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, ill be on in a couple minutes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!

From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I won!

Mike, you are no match for the power of STRAIGHT EDGE!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™;9002124 said:


> I won!
> 
> Mike, you are no match for the power of STRAIGHT EDGE!


Pure luck


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Who did he use?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was CM Punk, Mike was Sheamus.

You're right, maybe I did get lucky. Maybe it's your fault for using such a lousy wrestler. 

Care for another round with different guys as soon as I get back? (gotta go out for a few minutes)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't get mine till Christmas . so you better practice. So when I get mine you don't lose to badly:avit:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I would but im going to a halloween party in a few. Maybe tomorrow sometime?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*SNEAK ATTACK.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I would but im going to a halloween party in a few. Maybe tomorrow sometime?


Lucky I'm 28 and I never been to a party then again it would help if I had friends.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> I don't get mine till Christmas . so you better practice. So when I get mine you don't lose to badly:avit:


That sucks. 

Hey, look on the bright side, though. At least when you get the game, Barrett will already be DLC so you won't have to wait to play as him like we do, lol.



Stratus said:


> I would but im going to a halloween party in a few. Maybe tomorrow sometime?


Absolutely, be glad to face you anytime.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I'm off see you assholes later.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Supports weed legalization.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How good is the connection on SVR11? i might be getting it depending on how much a get paid.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Hey, look on the bright side, though. At least when you get the game, Barrett will already be DLC so you won't have to wait to play as him like we do, lol.


So It will be me Vs. you. Wade Barrett Vs. Wade Barrett :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TKOK™;9002290 said:


> How good is the connection on SVR11? i might be getting it depending on how much a get paid.


No where near as bad as last year. Online works pretty smooth for the most part. Some lag, but not a ton of it. 



Josh™;9002295 said:


> So It will be me Vs. you. Wade Barrett Vs. Wade Barrett :lmao


As cool as that may be it can't happen, lol. Once you select a character, the other player will no longer see that person available for selection.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

McTaker.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that theres a time machine on SVR11 :side:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :evil:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be offline


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Halloween is basically the "HOLY SHIT! CHRISTMAS IS TWO MONTHS AWAY!" holiday.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's when I will be getting SvR and the Sims 3. And hopefully an Xbox 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Idk what ill be getting for christmas, i pretty much got everything i wanted now


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes my new sig. Though it's hard to read the white letters.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bonjour mes amis Comment allez-vous aujourd'hui?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My avatar OWNS.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was french.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wished he was a blue cat :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck no!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Tomorrow I get money's and I will be buying 1. Fallout New Vegas and 2. ether svr 2011 or rockband 3.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

buy SVR 11 and Rockband


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

and get COD : Black Ops next month :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> buy SVR 11 and Rockband


My thoughts exactly.



Hiplop™ said:


> High school > Middle School > elementary.


But what the fuck is there to dislike about Elememtary school Hip? :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

eh... highschool is the best, i never went to a middle school. but i guess they'd be about the same (elementary and middle, so i put them equalish


and elementary sucks because you're theyre :lmao

jokes man


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;9004492 said:


> eh... highschool is the best, i never went to a middle school. but i guess they'd be about the same (elementary and middle, so i put them equalish
> 
> 
> and elementary sucks because you're theyre :lmao
> ...


I'm in Middle school you fuck. 

And no, Middle school, at least the one I attend, is certainly NOT the same as Elementary. I wish I was still in Elementary, Middle school is fucking hell.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What's school?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I'm in Middle school you fuck.
> 
> And no, Middle school, at least the one I attend, is certainly NOT the same as Elementary. I wish I was still in Elementary, Middle school is fucking hell.


middle school does seem like a stupid idea, but its sure as hell better than having to go to highschool in grade 7, that would be hell

just wait till highschool, its amazing... its awkward and scary for a few weeks, then its phenomenal


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck school.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Anyone here have Cena's RTWM challenge list for SVR11? Hes the last one I need to do but missing a challenge


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Anyone here have Cena's RTWM challenge list for SVR11? Hes the last one I need to do but missing a challenge


Did you do the challenge where you have sex with Maryse with out getting her pregnant? I think if you get her pregnant you have to start over. But you have to go threw 9 months of hell first or something like that unless you choose to have an abortion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Anyone here have Cena's RTWM challenge list for SVR11? Hes the last one I need to do but missing a challenge


Did you fight Orton in the GM office and make him tap out in less than 3 minutes? I finished Cena's RTWM this morning


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I was play SvsR at a friends house.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Did you fight Orton in the GM office and make him tap out in less than 3 minutes? I finished Cena's RTWM this morning


Oh, I didnt actually. What week? Anything special I have to do first?

(Thank E&C for the time machine )


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think its right before WM because you have to make him tap to the STF and Orton agrees to put you in the title match when you do.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh, I see now. I am only at EC lol. I got confused. I am actually missing a challenge though right at the beginning. Within the first 4 weeks. Dunno what it is.

So the last two are Orton and the 3 on 1 match. I need the first now lol, you mind looking on your list real quick and telling me what the first one was plz Mikey?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Has anyone did the svr 2011 challenge where you sneak into the diva's locker room and steal all their underwear?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I need some PS3 help.



I'm trying to add a picture to my display profile like you see in the top left corner of this one. I've tried numerous things and can't figure it out. Can anybody help me? Right now, all I've got is some bland, default, blank face and I've had enough of it, it's pissing me off.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has over 1,000 trophies does that mean I win at life?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You win if you tell me how to add a picture to my PS3 profile like in the top left corner of the one I posted.

EDIT ~ Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Should know that this might be the best rap song I've ever heard.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I remember that one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey folks of the Above you thread, long time no speak.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should I get SVR 2011?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rated-HBK said:


> Should I get SVR 2011?


Yes go buy it now right this very second NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> You win if you tell me how to add a picture to my PS3 profile like in the top left corner of the one I posted.
> 
> EDIT ~ Nevermind, I figured it out.


I was wondering why you had the default avy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is back from gamestop with Fallout New Vegas collectors edition.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;9006059 said:


> I was wondering why you had the default avy


Never again, Josh. Never again.

Now I have Kratos. A fitting avatar for my PSN, don't you think?

I can't wait for Ghost of Sparta tomorrow. Finally we get to find out what happened in the 10 years between God of War 1 and God of War 2 that Kratos actually was the God of War.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just bought a UFC game for my PS3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm watching The Wire.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have never seen that show :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think he means he's watching a wire. Why he would want to do that is what I'm wounding.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao. Directions from Japan to China
http://i55.tinypic.com/25k7dop.jpg


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

thatis so fucking random.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nas's sig is awesome, VOTE ON 19!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Drugs are bad mmmkay.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Drugs are bad mmmkay.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who said anything about drugs?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Maxine.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I cant get enough of them mexican/hispanic women.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I was really a big AJ fan at the start of NXT but ive started to prefer Maxine more, She's got great mic skills, a great look. She just needs to get her in-ring stuff improved


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Not like any of that matters since the whole womens divison is all about LayCool


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, you got a point there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

christina aguilera is HOT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MILF.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that I think HHH looks pretty lame without his facial hair.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It was good to see Lita again. Even though it was only 15 seconds with pee wee herman. I wonder how long it will be until there is a thread about her possible return.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Lita came back?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Lita came back?


For just a few seconds during a Diva Twister segment.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

still good to see her back

likes birds


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TIME TO GET CRUNK 8*D


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

HE'S FAT!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Phat.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm bored.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like your sig HBK.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a Wade Barrett avy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Stratus.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao I called it

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/525836-liiita.html


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> I like your sig HBK.


Thanks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Hi Stratus.


Hello


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello. It's election day any one else hope Linda Mcmahon loses? Also should be an elimination on NXT I think Aksana will be eliminated but I'm hoping Maxine is.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Hello. It's election day any one else hope Linda Mcmahon loses? Also should be an elimination on NXT I think Aksana will be eliminated but I'm hoping Maxine is.


Yes, I hope Linda will lose so they can go back to TV-14.

Haven't been watching NXT since they maved it to WWE.com, but I hope Aksana won't be eliminated.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sadly i think Maxine is gonna be eliminated.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm gonna laugh when Linda loses and nothing changes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its funny that people think that if Linda loses, WWE will go straight back to TV-14...Which isnt the case, They went PG to get more $$ via children and they are making alot of it right now with the Cena merchandise and the Action figure deal they've got going, and if im not mistaken, the signed a contract with Mattel for like 5 years so TV-14 isnt coming anytime soon.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

MIKEY!

Totally reeks of awesomness.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up James?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Not alot, was checking out Nikki Hurst's music on Myspace. She is the new lead singer of The Vincent Black Shadow (And the original keyboard player for the band) I listened to her do their older songs live on Youtube and it wasnt so bad. New album should be good although I will miss Cassandra alot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh i had no idea Cassandra left the band...I was a huge fan of them a couple years ago. Metro and Fears in the Water are pretty awesome songs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you make a gif for your avatar? I want two pictures changing back and forth but when I make it and save it only shows one picture.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

it might be too big


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Josh™ said:


> I'm gonna laugh when Linda loses and nothing changes


This.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

maybe you didnt save it as a gif


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching cnn and Linda is losing bad you can say she has no chance in hell. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MARYSE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That picture of maryse makes me feel funny in my pants. :$


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Will vote Yes on Prop 19


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YES..


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Nexus


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

No signature


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Watches the Colbert Report


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MILF.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I never knew Maryse had a tattoo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

COLBERT IS AWESOME


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Made a great Mickie James banner for me which i thank him for it.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NON PREMIUM MEMBER. SHUN...........SHUN.

:lmao

Yeah he is awesome. I'm gonna make a Colbert sig request in a little bit. hopefully it gets some replies

Edit: Damn. I gotta be quicker with my posts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Only 2 people did my request  Atleast BIE made one of them, ive always liked her GFX.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is Christina still alive?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know im watching the lion king :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> is Christina still alive?


yea...She's gonna be a new movie coming out this month, She brought out a new album earlier this year.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I've always loved that part in The Lion King where the random tribal person or whatever yells "HAIIIIIIII BAH BEEN BAH BA DA DEE DO DA DA..BIM BAH DO DAY" :side:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Huganomics Kurt Angle :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My fav part of the lion king is the wild orgy they have near the end.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I love it when people know where my username comes from.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michaelangelo :hmm:


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Loved the Original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cartoon series.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Has 6 blog entries


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

From New Jersey.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wants to be a mutated turtle that has learned martial arts


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM WORLD CHAMPION.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I missed nxt who was eliminated?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I heard prop 19 lost


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah it did


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

How bad did it lose


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NasJayz said:


> I missed nxt who was eliminated?


Maxine


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

19 Legalize Marijuana in CA, Regulate and Tax

Yes	3,412,387	46.1%	
No 3,978,314	53.9%


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Maxine


Good I can't stand her. I can't stand AJ to but I' sure she's going to in since everyone lovers her. :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

double post


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is currently working on my banner request :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf!!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Plz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARYSE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Huganomics


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sup Stratus?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just got off work, you?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IS CHIRSTINA STILL ALIVE???!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> IS CHIRSTINA STILL ALIVE???!!!!!!


I answered you when you asked that yesterday


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Stratus said:


> I answered you when you asked that yesterday


:lmao :lmao I know


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratus said:


> NM just got off work, you?


chillin, about to watch Kings/Lakers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I havent watched an NBA game in a long time...Ive lost interest in it ever since Jordan retired.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yo Mickey Mike Michaels are you going to watch that movie with Christina Burlesque?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Be sexy, Be LIGHTS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punked.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Boom drop!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Start It Up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

CM Punk fan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3 Cheryl Cole.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wants to be peyton manning


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wishes he was a blue cat.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hello .


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> CM Punk fan.


Lies!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IS CHRISTINA ALIVE??!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No she's burning in hell with Britney Spears.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

likes american football


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Listens to alot of music.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

luvs Christina.

Should know I'm trying to find a performance she had doing her songs from Bionic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

is online...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Has an awesome Xtina Avi.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is a WWE Movie Star.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Stratus said:


> :side:


:side: Is christina still alive?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> :side:





Wrestling>Cena said:


> :side: Is christina still alive?


:side: 



This makes me one of the cool kids right?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Loves Barrett, smh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John MacLain is one bad mother fucker.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is going om nom nom nom on mcdonalds.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm tired.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I love his sig, but I've said that before. 8*D


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I had no idea you liked Taylor Swift also! 8*D


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think "like" is a bit of an understatement, but OK.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just turned on SmackDown a minute ago and saw Vickie and Hornswoggle in the same room at the same time, and it reminded me why this show isn't worth watching, so I'm back to The Sopranos. Trying to get through a segment with one of them, by themselves, let alone both, is about as hard as trying to take a piss into a shot glass that's spinning on a record player that's strapped to a running cheetah's back while you're riding a unicycle on a tightrope blindfolded. 

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

loves john morrisons mic skills


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stop fucking around with me. I'm serious. It's NOT funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh please everyone knows Gord hates john morrison.



















but he really loves Jack Swaggers mic skills.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^You too.

I'm not kidding, it's not funny. I'm nice to you people and it's downright insulting that you disrespect me like this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

pyro chill brah, its all fun and games


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I really like this gif.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's fun being evil on fallout. 



Looks like that snooki creature from jersey shore.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck jersey shore


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*snooki wants smoosh smoosh*










yeah jersey shore sucks. I hope every person on there dies a slow and painfull death.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Peyton Manning's upset face :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pourquoi?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who in the what now?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARYSE :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes I have Maryse in my sig guys, chill out


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Maryse is sexy, IC2.0 is not :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh so you saw my profile pic on my account huh?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, thats not my style


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

KELLY


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KELLY


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i just realized your name is 2 rapers put together


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just know lol well some people call me nasjays for some odd reason


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hip should know I'm shocked that he likes dogs better than cats considering his love of the BLUE CAT!~. :shocked:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

blue cats have no soul.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Layla has no soul.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryse > Layla (in looks that is) :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well yeah but it's not that hard to be better then layla in looks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ill just settle this now... Kelly is hotter than all the other divas. end of story.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

And melina aka the dog face gremlin aka botch queen is the ugliest of all the divas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Made a very incorrect statement.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Made a very correct statement.


Fixed.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Velvet > Melina & Kelly


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kelly and Maryse are plain old boring barbie dolls. Plus without copious amounts of make-up Maryse isn't that good looking. Kelly's really not that special either. The lazy eye is very noticeable in a lot of pictures. Not that big on Velvet either. She's alright, but she has the Ashley Massaro crackwhore vibe. Layla is certainly attractive, though Katie Lea is my favourite.



Hiplop™ said:


> should know i just realized your name is 2 *rapers* put together


:hmm:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree with everything BKB Hulk posted. One of the few things he and me agree on.  Our taste in wrestlers is a different matter entirely, though. :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nobody is perfect. It just so happens that your biggest flaw is which wrestlers you like.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero, Rey Rey, Dean Malenko, Jushin Liger, El Dandy, and El Hijo del Santo > Ezekiel Jackson, Kevin Nash, Kid Kash, Jamie Noble, and "Daffy" Cody Rhodes, by a country mile, my friend.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm a fan of your list for the most part. Haven't really seen El Dandy at all though.

Not cool to hate on Cody for his lisp. (N)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Not because of the lisp, but because of that face he made a few Smackdowns ago. It was hilarious. He really looked like a duck.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

i've heard a rumor that Cody Rhodes is dashing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DASHING


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at bkb owning Mcshnobel aka Raven Ryder


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> Kelly and Maryse are plain old boring barbie dolls. Plus without copious amounts of make-up Maryse isn't that good looking. Kelly's really not that special either. The lazy eye is very noticeable in a lot of pictures. Not that big on Velvet either. She's alright, but she has the Ashley Massaro crackwhore vibe. Layla is certainly attractive, though *Katie Lea is my favourite*.
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm:





WCW Rules said:


> I agree with everything BKB Hulk posted. One of the few things he and me agree on.  Our taste in wrestlers is a different matter entirely, though. :hmm:


My Poison posse! :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:gun: :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

just ate a double whopper with bacon, oh God im full


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> just ate a double whopper with bacon, oh God im full


Yeah you sure are full of something.





















:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LIES!!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well you were :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Needs to get on PSN so I can beat him at SVR 2011 again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MR ANDERSON...














































*ANDERSON*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NEW GIF IN SIG!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm quite annoyed that Anderson's career is a failure. Shame.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

should know I'm confused. In the cats of dog thread I posted a picture of my Husky. And FallenAngel Red repped me saing I had a nice looking dog :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was obviously meant to be green, lol. I've never made that mistake, though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no: some people.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has a nice sig :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank You.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has an overrated QB in his avy.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Has an overrated QB in his avy.


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

Likes the most important man in America


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

doesnt like hugs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Appparantly getting punched by Joey Styles.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's just fucking unfair to be as hot as Maryse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

MANNING!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Rock :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should get on SVR 2011 so I can finally beat him again. I want my rematch already.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im going to bed...I'll give you your rematch tomorrow afternoon after i get off work


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

With my luck I'll probably be sleeping myself, but fine. Run away for now. 8*D


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know Jupiter's obsession with me is just getting sad


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know Jupiter knows when you are sleeping, when you are awake, and whether you have been bad or good... so be good for goodnes sake :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Has a high post count.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is from London like me.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I joined the forum one year ago today


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I don't care. :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't expect anyone to.lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rated-HBK's sig again!8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig is over the limits :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao .


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:evil:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EVIL.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Stratus is above me and cool. He acknowledges how awesome I am on a daily basis.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Stratus is above me and cool. He acknowledges how awesome I am on a daily basis.


Gee is awesome


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> Stratus is above me and cool. He acknowledges how awesome I am on a daily basis.


Likes my dog.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I love huskies and alaskan mamulets. They're so cute!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The rep you gave me made me laugh. you accidentally gave me red rep :lmao


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

OHHHHHHHH! I'm sorry!! It was an accident!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's fine. I got a good laugh out of it


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I wonder if I did that to anyone else now!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

GEE! 

sup?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey! 

Not too much! I've been very busy with school recently. I seriously need a break!! How about you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Same! Ive been incredibly busy lately because its around mid terms right now.. so lots of assignments


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Same here! Which program are you in?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

What's wrong, Mike?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nothing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

!Mikey!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up James?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

j9tu9345uu54jtajweruquq235urqjrkdfaw IS CHRISTINA ALIVE?!!! 2y41894y2y3rhiwherh32


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Not a ton, watching RAW then the rest of Turning Point.

You?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching the rest of raw and prob going to bed, im not feeling too great


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm watching the Packers kill the Cowboys again, I turn Raw off it was getting a bit lame.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cowboys coach got fired after that game.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I made a new sig. :hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know it looks nice.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^Haven't talked to u in a while.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I was asleep all day yesterday and never got to face him in SVR online like we were supposed to.

Are you up for it now? I've got time to kill and I'm playing it.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Is online.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dont feel bad, i was asleep all day yesterday too :$

Yea ill be on in a couple minutes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My controller died! thats the only reason you won fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't worry stratus. When I get my copy we can do 1 0n 2 matches against him


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I planned on kicking his ass with Jack Swagger (in his Todo Americano costume). It would have been hilarious considering how much he hates Swagger but right in the middle of the match my controller died because i forgot to charge it :no:...I'll get him next time.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

probably will buy black ops


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol call of duty.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Custom User Title :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^My Name^ :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I BeliEVE :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rated-HBK said:


> Should know I made a new sig. :hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was going to buy Black Ops, but since my paycheck won't be as big as i thought it was, i'm going to wait until after thanksgiving when i next get paid.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I had it preordered but i cancelled it. Got too many other new games to play at the moment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How many games did you buy?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SVR11, UFC undisputed, Rock Band and the new DLC for Red Dead.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so that's like 200 or so dollars worth of games.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like how they have lady gaga's poker face south park edition with eric cartmen singing for sale in the rockband store.  I bought it too.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I'm watching CONAN!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I seen yesterdays one and will be seeing the new one laters today.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's funny, I'm glad he's back


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Just posted an image that my firewall blocked.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Refused something I guess :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a BeliEVEr :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

be bop de bee bop!


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm so tired.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awwww HBK


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

VINTAGE BK 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats so vintage bout the Bambikiller :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Idk...Just felt like saying a random Cole phrase


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

aw shit, David Otunga is all up in your thread now. what can you do?
you can cry, or like it. or both.
your choice.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Otunga sucks.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meow.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Woof.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What's up Dan


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nothing, been really busy lately though  hby man?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nm. I have off school tomorrow for Veterans Day. Do you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What you been up to hiplop?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

well i have remembrance day, which is the same thing.. but canadian


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is not hip hop


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should make me a banner


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP my PS3, DAMN YELLOW LIGHT OF DEATH.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Damn, that sucks


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RIP PK's pS3

and ive had a lot of company, assignments etc.. sucks


how have you been?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> I planned on kicking his ass with Jack Swagger (in his Todo Americano costume). It would have been hilarious considering how much he hates Swagger but right in the middle of the match my controller died because i forgot to charge it :no:...I'll get him next time.


Excuses, excuses...so sad. 

Well, I'll be happy to make it a trilogy. Any time you're up to it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you have a favorite wrestler to use so far?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm assuming the yellow light is the same thing as the red light for the 360


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Yeah. But happens alot less than Xbox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've owned PS3's since they came out, I use it every single day of my life, no exceptions, yet I've never heard of the Yellow Light of Death. I've had a PS3 break down before but I've never heard a yellow light being a signal. 

I guess I'm lucky, maybe. Only one of them ever broke down, I have a fat backwards compatible that still works, but I don't use anymore and a slim that works like a charm.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

iirc microsoft fixed that so it can't happen again.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

TKOK™ said:


> iirc microsoft fixed that so it can't happen again.


wrong  i got one on my brand new xbox (slim) 

happened twice 

less common though


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive had 2 PS3's crash before i got one that finally worked right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should give me a 3'rd SVR match now. No excuses this time. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Next time, my controller will be fully charged


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And I'll still win just like I did the first 2 times. 

Why didn't you just plug it into the PS3 with the cord? And are you up for it or not? Cause if you're not, I wanna know so I can do something else with my PS3.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's clearly high. What an idiot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know anything about computer games I'm having a problem installing a game?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How to install a computer game - Google. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

rapidly click next and "i agree' and itll install :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig is over the limits and overrated :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Taco Taco


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

WF Flock Member


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Joined the same year I did.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

bonjour!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Refuse said:


> Joined the same year I did.


No one else on this page joined in 2005 :lmao



BambiKiller said:


> bonjour!


sup BK?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not much bro, just been pretty ill recently . Hope you are well


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> No one else on this page joined in 2005 :lmao


Join Date: Jan 2006


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that you can't ignore GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK's girth.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Refuse joined dec 2005


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Refuse joined January 06.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It must be time zone difference because this is what I have


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I see his join date as December 2005 as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Joined the same year i did :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

It says 2006 for me, How odd!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It says 06 to those in this timezone Refuse because when you joined it was 1st Jan 06 here, but at that time in America it was still 31/12/05...


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

That means I joined new years day, how sad.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is a fan of RKO

Should know that Hail the Villain is one freakin Awesome Band.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is slightly obsessed with orton


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Remember when Mickie first joined the wwe and she was obsessed with Trish. They had a segment where Mickie was in a room with a bunch of candles and pictures of trish.

I can see Nirvana3:16 sitting in a room surrounded by pictures of randy orton singing I hear voices in my head they talk to me they understand while rocking back and forth.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I'm getting pissed off at the adults in my family scolding me for the stuff I put on Facebook.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao i see that too


cock shots on facebook are not good, huganomics :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> :lmao i see that too
> 
> *
> cock shots on facebook are not good, huganomics :hmm:*


Nah man, they're not scolding me for stuff like that. It's the stuff I post, like pictures and videos that have cussing in them, pictures like....










and











And the Gary Oak video in my sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WASABI!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Remember when Mickie first joined the wwe and she was obsessed with Trish. They had a segment where Mickie was in a room with a bunch of candles and pictures of trish.
> 
> I can see Nirvana3:16 sitting in a room surrounded by pictures of randy orton singing I hear voices in my head they talk to me they understand while rocking back and forth.


How the fuck did you know that?!  


Hey Nas, have you listened to any songs by Hail the Villain?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> How the fuck did you know that?!
> 
> 
> Hey Nas, have you listened to any songs by Hail the Villain?


No I never heard of them.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i think the pics are fine


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> No I never heard of them.


I just recently got into them. IMO they are really Awesome.

They have a song called Runaway, If I'm not mistaken it's the same song for Survivor Series. It's an Awesome song, & the music video is badass. Check it out.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> i think the pics are fine


Apparently they think they're inappropriate. :no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bitch slap them :agree:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Are you talking about your maryse banner?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats cm punk :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9035426-post1.html

This fucking forum...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LMFAO


pyro, you should face me on SVR.. on monday or during the weekend :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i have created a damn near perfect Alberto Del Rio, from the Entrance to the Pyro & theme music...I need to find a version where Ricardo is announcing him because for some reason when my CAW of Alberto is coming to the ring, the Ring announcer doesnt say anything. Which would work out great because there wouldnt be 2 announcers talking at the same time.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Or you could've saved yourself a lot of time and just downloaded the Alberto Del Rio from online.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I like to try making them myself but if i dont do very well, then i download them


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Kaitlyn will win NXT season 3, which is wrong, AJ will, although it won't matter because she'll get on the roster anyway due to her storyline with Dolph and Vickie, plus WWE invalidated NXT as soon as Kaval won it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That belt is fucking hilarious.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

is that the tna title? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

STALKER said:


> is that the tna title? :lmao


yep, its fucking hideous.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought it was the Divas Title at first


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

BeliEVEs


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

loltna


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TNAss.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

TNA is my company forever and always. I enjoy it far more than the other current promotions. 

So... whats up?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao that belt looks terrible


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should face me on SVR.. on monday


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> should face me on SVR.. on monday


Good. i can own you and Pyro both on Monday :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sup Stratus and Hip?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bonjour peeps.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just about to play SVR11, you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

not much, just stalling doing an assignment, hby huga


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's Friday, so I don't have to do any fucking school work. 

Edit-I have to wait until Christmas to get SVR11. :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't had to do any school work in 5 years :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

jsut wait till grade 12.. fucking homework every night, difficult homework :$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atleast when you get it, you wont have to wait for the DLC...Im tired of waiting on Layla and Nexus


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> jsut wait till grade 12.. fucking homework every night, difficult homework :$


Apparently here in NC you do jack shit in 12th Grade.  Except a senior project that you have to pass to pass the grade. Yeah, It's like 5 years away, but I already know I'm gonna hate doing that shit. :no:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a year before he can watch PG-13 movies by himself


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

That's how it's _supposed_ to be.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

watches teenage movie at a young age.

REBEL :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> should face me on SVR.. on monday


I'll fight you. I've been wanting to do so for a while.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

k ill face you monday, cuz parents are watching a movie right now, and im gone all weekend :$

so yeah, get ready to be destroyed on monday :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Pyro. sup?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Movie review in his sig is fucking hilarious, is that the same guy who did the video about how much he loves Pokemon?

That was @ Pyro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;9038665 said:


> k ill face you monday, cuz parents are watching a movie right now, and im gone all weekend :$
> 
> so yeah, get ready to be destroyed on monday :side:


You have to use the family tv? Oh dear, I feel bad for you. 



BambiKiller said:


> Hey Pyro. sup?


Hey BK. I'm trying to set up my final match for the SVR 2011 tournament, it should happen today or tomorrow, since my opponent claims to be available then.



Huganomics said:


> :lmao Movie review in his sig is fucking hilarious, is that the same guy who did the video about how much he loves Pokemon?
> 
> That was @ Pyro.


Yeah, it is, though I haven't seen that video yet. dcigs, one of the funniest guys on Youtube.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a fan of David Otunga :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah that review is awesome.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Hey BK. I'm trying to set up my final match for the SVR 2011 tournament, it should happen today or tomorrow, since my opponent claims to be available then.
> .


Yeah I'm guessing he won't be online now until tomorrow. might head off soon, I'm real tired.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbRDeqfSx9U


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You have to use the family tv? Oh dear, I feel bad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, its just they rented a blu-ray by mistake so i brought it out and hooked it up to the family tv, ill bring it back to my lair afterwards


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, lol. Then you should face me after you get it hooked back into your lair, not on Monday. 



Stratus said:


> Is a fan of David Otunga :hmm:


Cut the crap Mike, it's not funny. Seriously.

You know what, though? When David Otunga becomes available as DLC in SVR 2011, how about I use him as my character against you, so I can beat you with the worst wrestler in the game?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i guess i could face you tonight  depends how much longer their movie is :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

@Pyro Actually that wasnt even intended for you...I think you posted the same time i did


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Who's isn't a fan of A List? :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;9038718 said:


> i guess i could face you tonight  depends how much longer their movie is :cuss:


Well, send me a PM if you get a chance to do it tonight. What movie?



Stratus said:


> @Pyro Actually that wasnt even intended for you...I think you posted the same time i did


Oh. Well, in that case, pass...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

If your gonna use the worst wrestler in the game, may as well be Jack Swagger. He didnt do shit even when my controller was working.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

theyre watching Frozen or something 

looked crappy so i passed on watching it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol the list for the WWE Top 50 wrestlers of all time DVD is so full of the lulz.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its a terrible list


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Indeed it is. Harley Race #6 over Hogan and Flair lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I could name the Top 50 of all time and it would better than that.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Scotty 2 Hotty gets inducted in WWE's HoF.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE WORM!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Lol the list for the WWE Top 50 wrestlers of all time DVD is so full of the lulz.


Austin not being #1 is an insult to the entire wrestling business.

How the fuck did that even happen? Vince McMahon HIMSELF declared Austin the greatest WWE superstar of all time, and he's right. I guess some retarded booker just shot together a random list and nobody cared enough to correct him on his horseshit. Shawn Michaels being #1 is absolutely insulting. At least put The Undertaker at #1, if you're gonna fuck it up. I think I'd agree with him being #2, all things considered, but WRONG choice on #1. WOW.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff Hardy should get into the HOF :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree if HOF stands for House On Fire.

He'll get into the Hall of Fame, though. It's an absolute guarantee, unfortunately. I can't believe that the greatest wrestler of all time, and the worst wrestler of all time are going to be honored in the same institution.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin not being #1 is an insult to the entire wrestling business.
> 
> How the fuck did that even happen? Vince McMahon HIMSELF declared Austin the greatest WWE superstar of all time, and he's right. I guess some retarded booker just shot together a random list and nobody cared enough to correct him on his horseshit. Shawn Michaels being #1 is absolutely insulting. At least put The Undertaker at #1, if you're gonna fuck it up. I think I'd agree with him being #2, all things considered, but WRONG choice on #1. WOW.


Top 5 should be
1. Hulk Hogan
2. Steve Austin
3. The Rock
4. Undertaker
5. Bret/HBK/Cena (take your pick)


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The WWE Hall of Fame is a joke.

In my opinion only Wreslters who won World Titles and a few exceptions(like Roddy Piper) should be inducted.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Jeff Hardy on the list is pitiful. All he ever did was jump off things, great career right? The only top 50 list he should be a apart of, is the 50 most fucked up pot smokers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ill go for a top 10

1.Austin
2.Hogan
3.Bret Hart
4.Undertaker
5.The Rock
6.Flair
7.Steamboat
8.HBK
9.HHH
10.Jericho


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cowabunga said:


> The WWE Hall of Fame is a joke.
> 
> In my opinion only Wreslters who won World Titles and a few exceptions(like Roddy Piper) should be inducted.


You guys make it seem like the WWE HOF is just disastrous.

I don't take it seriously like the NBA or NFL Hall of Fame, but you guys make it seem like they're inducting Bastion Booger & the Gobbely Gooker or however the fuck you spell that.

Most of the people inducted had great careers except for their celebrity inductees.

And you guys expect them to induct Ted DiBiase, Legion of Doom, Sting, Hulk Hogan, Goldberg, DDP, Booker T, Rick Rude, Ric Flair all in the same ceremony (I know some of them are already in) but they have to spread it out, they can't add all the big names in one year.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

My top 10:

1. Austin
2. Hogan
3. Taker
4. Hart
5. Flair
6. Steamboat
7. HBK
8. Savage
9. Triple H
10. Andre

-

or something like that anyways.

notorious you taking the piss right? Koko B. Ware doesn't deserve his spot in HOF when guys like Backlund, Savage, Roberts aren't even in it yet... Plus if they were honest, they might as well have just written Frankie enters the HOF, because it is all Koko was really known for!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll try to do a Top 10 as well, in no order:

Hulk Hogan
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin
The Rock
Ric Flair
"Macho Man" Randy Savage
Ultimate Warrior
The Undertaker
Andre The Giant
Bret Hart
Shawn Michaels

It's not a perfect Top 10 for sure, I don't know if I even should've put HBK in this list.

I only put retired or about to retire Wrestlers BTW.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pyro™;9038855 said:


> I agree if HOF stands for House On Fire.
> 
> *He'll get into the Hall of Fame, though. It's an absolute guarantee*, unfortunately. I can't believe that the greatest wrestler of all time, and the worst wrestler of all time are going to be honored in the same institution.


:lmao Pyro man, why the fuck do you think that? Not only has Hardy been WWE's premier druggie during this period where WWE has been shat on for all of the drugs flying around, but he went to TNA after saying that he was just leaving WWE to "pursue other projects". He might get in, but it sure as hell isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> My top 10:
> 
> 1. Austin
> 2. Hogan
> ...


You guys point out Koko B. Ware, but besides him and the celebrity inductees, who in the HOF had a disastrous/horrible career like you guys make it seem?

Macho, Backlund, Savage, & Roberts time will come.

I mean, damn, I don't see people complaining about how Don Muraco got inducted before Hogan.

A Hall of Fame isn't just for main eventers, hell an example could be used for the Basketball Hall of Fame, they're not only gonna put in guys who won the MVP award, they're gonna put in guys who had successful careers without reaching the top spot in too.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Haters gonna Hate!

But seriously dude not just for main eventers? no fucking shit? Heck they might as well induct Vince's limo driver whilst they're at it!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

What criteria the top 50 judged on? In-ring or general? Either way Flair is first, but guys like Steamboat would have their position greatly affected by what it's supposed to be judged on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> What criteria the top 50 judged on? In-ring or general? Either way Flair is first, but guys like Steamboat would have their position greatly affected by what it's supposed to be judged on.


That's what I was wondering what it was judged on because I don't see how Rey Mysterio & Mr. Perfect are ranked higher than Hogan or hell anyone ranked higher then Hogan for that matter.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hulk, everyone knows WWE have a giant machine with all the people's names on balls, first 50 that came out made the list 

I mean seriously, how else do you explain this:



50 Greatest WWE Superstars of All Time DVD said:


> Here is how the full list looks from 1 to 50:
> 
> 1. Shawn Michaels
> 2. The Undertaker
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao Pyro man, why the fuck do you think that? Not only has Hardy been WWE's premier druggie during this period where WWE has been shat on for all of the drugs flying around, but he went to TNA after saying that he was just leaving WWE to "pursue other projects". He might get in, but it sure as hell isn't a guarantee.


No, it's a guarantee, trust me. Eventually, he'll get in. They put Koko B. Ware in the fucking Hall of Fame, you think they won't put Jeff Hardy in? He's a draw. He's the worst wrestler in the history of the business, but since people are dumb, he's unfortuately a draw, so he's technically qualified to be in WWE's HOF on their standards. In fact, by their standards he's overqualified. TNA and drugs don't matter, Vince will embrace anyone if it's a positive for business.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's not THAT bad, though towards the end it gets a bit fucked up. Kane? JEFF HARDY?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I disagree. Any list where Austin is not #1 is THAT bad.

In fact, Austin should be #2 to #50 as well.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> It's not THAT bad, though towards the end it gets a bit fucked up. Kane? JEFF HARDY?


Kane and Jeff really isn't that fucked up, I mean this is a "Top 50 WWE Superstars" list not a "Top 50 Wrestlers list from around the world list", it would be a little hard to not put two guys who won the Title on mroe than one occasion on a list with 50 spots.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^:lmao

AND WHY THE FUCK IS MYSTERIO OVER HHH, EDDIE, AND PIPER? :cussin:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm confused. Bret Hart at four tells me this is purely from an in-ring standpoint, but The Rock at five makes that seem like a ridiculous line of thinking. Ehm, right.

Mysterio's a better wrestler than Triple H. Simple. That's probably the one thing they got right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why is Mysterio over most of the people? Hell, Steamboat too. How is Ricky Steamboat, a guy who never won a WWE world title, and only 1 world title elsewhere, #7? Kurt Angle is #34, Edge is #19, I'm sorry, but this list is just nonsense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Why is Mysterio over most of the people. Hell, Steamboat too. How is Ricky Steamboat, a guy who never won a WWE world title, and only 1 world title elsewhere, #7?


Why is Hogan #23???

I'm confused as to what the standards are about this.

It's clearly not about the biggest star because HBK is #1

It's not about the best in ring worker because Rock is #5

It's not about the best mic worker because Bret is #4

It's not about the best total package because Ricky Steamboat is in the top 10.

What the fuck is thing about?

I think Bambi was right about the WWE using a random machine to pick out the names.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm confused. Bret Hart at four tells me this is purely from an in-ring standpoint, but The Rock at five makes that seem like a ridiculous line of thinking. Ehm, right.
> 
> *Mysterio's a better wrestler than Triple H*. Simple. That's probably the one thing they got right.


Perhaps, but HHH is A MILLION times better in everything else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Why is Hogan #23???
> 
> I'm confused as to what the standards are about this.
> 
> ...


I don't know, but personally, I don't think Hogan deserves to be on the list anyway. Talent wise, he was useless. He's the biggest draw ever, but no talent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know, but personally, I don't think Hogan deserves to be on the list anyway. Talent wise, he was useless. He's the biggest draw ever, but no talent.


Yeah but he was such a big draw that leaving him out of top 50 superstars would be crazy.

I'd rather have Hogan on the list then Jeff Hardy, Kane, Killer Kowalski or Nick Bockwinkle.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by 50 Greatest WWE Superstars of All Time DVD
> Here is how the full list looks from 1 to 50:
> 
> 1. Shawn Michaels
> ...


where the fuck is David Otunga?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I jacked off today and got cum right on this cut I have on my finger, could that result in anything bad? :argh:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Great to know... not


and iactually think the HOF is pretty good... sure the celebrities are stupid, but overall i think its fine, obviously some greats missing due to vince's stubborn nature

and for the top 5 thing.. depending on what it was about, i would do

1. Hogan / Austin / Chris Beniot / Foley(Biggest star, Overall, In Ring, Mic)
2. Austin/Randy Savage / Steamboat / Roberts
3. Andre / Eddie / Dynamite kid / Austin
4. The Rock / Jericho / Bret Hart / Savage
5. Savage / Angle / Angle / Roddy Piper


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that I'd be a fucking millionaire if I had a quarter for everytime I've seen "your" used on facebook when it's supposed to be "you're". fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should face me in SVR 2011 now if he's available.

EDIT ~ That was for Dan.

Yeah, people who don't know that piss me off.



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but he was such a big draw that leaving him out of top 50 superstars would be crazy.


It still doesn't make him talented. That's all I care about.



> I'd rather have Hogan on the list then Jeff Hardy,


Agreed.



> Kane,


Disagreed, and I HATE Kane.



> Killer Kowalski


Don't know enough about him.



> or Nick Bockwinkle.


Don't know enough about him either.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Should know that I'd be a fucking millionaire if I had a quarter for everytime I've seen "your" used on facebook when it's supposed to be "you're". fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's a difference between being a Grammar Nazi and calling people out on one of the most obvious mistakes in the English language. If people can't tell the difference between your and you're, that's sad.

Example

"Here, take this, this is yours"

and 

"Here, take this, this is you'res" 

Really? This is you are's? There's no excuse for it. I can understand a one time slip but there are a lot of people who actually don't know the difference.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


>


:lmao Yeah, it's actually one of my nicknames. Hell, I even liked it on facebook. 










@Pyro:Yeah, I swear every single time I see two people talking facebook they always say at least once "your so ______". I don't know if I've ever seen a post where it was actually used correctly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> where the fuck is David Otunga?


They didn't want to have him overshadow the inferior members of Nexus like Wade Barrett.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> where the fuck is David Otunga?












Mr. and Mrs. Otunga thank you for the support! so kind. WWE executives actually gave him a call before the list came out, and outlined a five-year plan, in which he would move ten spots up each year. they didn't want anyone on the list to feel bad that Otungamania had swept the nation so hard that all of a sudden, he was already more over than the likes of silly boys like Edge, Angle, and that Undertaker guy who knows like, HALF of the moves that David Otunga knows.



BkB Hulk said:


> They didn't want to have him overshadow the inferior members of Nexus like Wade Barrett.


oh, and this too.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i agree with pyro and huganomics when people use the wrong "your" i kill myself on the inside...but the worst is "you'r" THATS NOT EVEN A WORD :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

your correct :side:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kaitlyn fan.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cowabunga dude.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

nm. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats so funny?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I tried to see if the code i got for my pocket emo would work on here. and I accidentally pressed post instead of preview post. So it just cam up as a bunch of code


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought Kaitlyn was really overrated looks-wise at the start of NXT, but over time she's grown on me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Edit-Double post. :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sup peeps?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should be ban for double posting


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

i didn't double post


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Huganomics did


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"Everybody hates me cause I'm Gary Fucking Oak!"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice profile pic btw JD.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But no one can ignore his girth!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Nice profile pic btw JD.


Thanks, Angelina Jolie is great to look at isn't she!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that this David Otunga/Gary Oak shit is getting really annoying.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOW DARE YOU SPEAK OF OTUNGA IN SUCH MANNER, HIS PECS WILL CRUSH YOU.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak- "You can't ignore his girth!"

I love all the Oak/Otunga stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually can ignore his girth, seeing as I've never even heard of Gary "MOTHERFUCKING" Oak before this forum meme started, and I never will again once it ends.

This might actually be fun if the characters were worth CARING about.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

used to be part of Forum Nexus


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pyro you never heard of Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak? You know Ash's rival from Pokemon, surely you watched Pokemon.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I love Pokémon bitch now what!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Pyro you never heard of Gary MOTHERFUCKING Oak? You know Ash's rival from Pokemon, surely you watched Pokemon.


Never seen a second of it, don't want to. All that Japanese cartoon shit, anime, whatever you call it is ass gravy.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not a fan of most Anime in general but Pokemon was great in the 90's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was 10 when Pokemon was released. As far as I'm concerned, even that's too old. Pokemon looks like it's for fucking toddlers.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dcigs is so great. He should be #2 most subscribed on Youtube behind AVGN, instead of whoever the fuck it is, Fred or some other unfunny, useless garbage.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Josh™ said:


> :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im a Cena fan but this is hillarious.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm bored. :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Me 2.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Is bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Bored :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KAITLYN


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MARYSE


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know Maryse is smokin in my sig


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what r u talking about she is not smokin I don't see any cigarettes.


YOU LIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Must have dropped it right before this pic was taken!

Hey would you rather see her holding a cigarette or holding onto her bikini bottom from dropping :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

holding onto a cigarette, so her bikini bottom would drop.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has new banner.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hello


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes blue cats and overrated wrestlers :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

buttchin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve > Layla tbh


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^I concur actually.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just lol'd at something on SVR11...Dibiase was holding the steel steps and threw them down at RVD who was laying on the ground..for some reason the steps bounced off the ground and hit Dibiase in the face. Ive never had that happen before :lmao


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has an Eve banner/avatar  

Should know my Raiders are 5-4 :shocked:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

May know that Buffalo finally won a game


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Buffalo still sucks 

Should've seen the end of Jaguras/Texans, amazing!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What happen in that game.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

There were like 4 seconds left and Jaguars had the ball, Garrard threw up a hail mary into the endzone....

Texans defender had a chance to pick it off, but instead batted it right into a Jaguar player and they scored a TD :lmao

Awesome sequence!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Should know my Jets are the best team in the league! OT win over the Browns ftw!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I was getting this on here a moment ago. :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao Texans.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jack Donaghy said:


> Should know my Jets are the best team in the league! OT win over the Browns ftw!


:no:...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BUTTFUCKIN'CHIN


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao This is so true.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Likes Eve.....so do I :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Eve beating Maryse for the divas title was a great moment in WWE history.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Knows Maryse posing in Playboy was the greatest thing mankind has ever seen :shocked:

Eve should be next :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It could happen if that PG rating went away :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eve. :yum:

I really love my parents sometimes. Today I got out of going to school by simply going up to my dad this morning and saying "I really don't want to go to school".


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bootychin


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She's still hotter than Layla.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lies.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont lie. I only state facts


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARYSE>Eve>Layla


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know The Walking Dead is awesome


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cats are stupid, especially blue cats


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I can't wait for RAW tonight!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Says the person with layla for an avatar.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Invader ZIM was an Awesome show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just seen some of pyro's post's and every time I read them I want to put a bullet in my brain any one else fell that way?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Just seen some of pyro's post's and every time I read them I want to put a bullet in my brain any one else fell that way?


I feel the exact same way!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Edit: Fuck, posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> cats are stupid, especially blue cats


i thought we were friends :evil:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Punk sucks :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

No one likes a liar.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Knows Stephen Colbert is an annoying piece of sh*t :side:

I don't understand all the Pyro hate, but Mcschnobel and THEPOOF are 10 times worse!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Knows Stephen Colbert is an annoying piece of sh*t :side:


:banplz:



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I don't understand all the Pyro hate, but Mcschnobel and THEPOOF are 10 times worse!


Agreed, even though I have no fucking clue who Mcschnobel is.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> :banplz:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, even though *I have no fucking clue who Mcschnobel is*.


its Raven Ryder.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

the only reason i have doubts that its Raven Ryder is Schnobel actually continues to argue his point, even when he knows its completely ridiculous and has no value.

Raven Ryder would just get told he's wrong and leave the thread. i don't know how many times i quoted one of his stupid remarks, asked a question, and never heard back. he never bothered to step up.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*DEWDS*

OTUNGAMANIA IS RUNNIN WILD BROTHERS!


:side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Joined this year.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> No one likes a liar.


Sup Gaara?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Likes blue pussy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Is a BeliEvEr.:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3 Cole.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Is from England like me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hears voices in his head.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Isn't "Dashing"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

wishes he was Gaara


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That would be cool.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kool.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know Michael Vick is awesome :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Joey Styles might be in some trouble after spoiling NXT tonight



> WWE apologizes for @JoeyStyles' tweet spoiling tonight's @WWENXT elimination. His actions were unprofessional & unacceptable.


ouch :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Isn't NXT online though? not sure how many people watch online tv. So he probably wasn't spoiling it for very many people.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It was like 10 minutes before the show ended and he was like "What the Hell, this show was taped 3hrs ago. Aksana got eliminated" and then kept saying that he couldnt watch anymore and the show was horrible.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol at Joey.


Yes I spoiled the end of this awful episode. Tweet your complaints to me @joeystyles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WOO. WOO. WOO. You Know it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Should know Michael Vick is awesome :side:


Vick is a beast.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is also offline


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

DASHING


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EVE..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Maryse wishes she was as hot as Eve.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Maryse wants to downgrade in looks


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

steph > Maryse & Eve


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steph :yum:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Steph was so hot back in 2001-2003


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sophia Bush > that ugly chick Stratus is talking about


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not even close.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I know its not even close.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

is it too early to whop out my Poison Xmas banner :$


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nah. It's not to early .


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I'm going to the midnight premiere of Deathly Hallows. And I'm really bored atm cause it's only 7:36 PM.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. I'm reading the book right now.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldn't watch Harry Potter even if they paid me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm gonna watch the bears/Dolphins game.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be watching Burn Notice


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im going to the midnight of harry as well, love the books, some of the movies arent the best..but im a harry potter fan through and through


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just don't come on here and spoil it. I've only gotten to the part when they find out who has the real locket.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I wouldn't watch Harry Potter even if they paid me.


Same here.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> I wouldn't watch Harry Potter even if they paid me.


Who are THEY? lol...

Awesome new sig aNt


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

My Best E-Friend. Mikey


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks James, I love my poison .. How you been?

EDIT - Hey Mikey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> My Best E-Friend. Mikey


Whats up James


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> Thanks James, I love my poison .. How you been?
> 
> EDIT - Hey Mikey


its the most wonderful time of the yeaaaaarr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I have been busy studying for exams, I think this is my first time back in the AYT in like 2 months 


Im watching Beavis and Butthead until TNA starts. I hope Winter and Tara are on.... Hey Bambi do you know when Daffney is gonna be back?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Dunno James, I think they're waiting for her contract to expire ... She's been working a lot on the indies recently.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey was up.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> its the most wonderful time of the yeaaaaarr


I find Xmas real depressing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> I find Xmas real depressing.


Are you emo?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

really? 

its my favourite day of the entire year


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Im trying to think of a good theme to use for an Xmas sig/avy lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the whole coldness and being nice for the hell of it, does my nut in.

is my theme good James?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

It totally reeks of awesomness as it consists of three of the best women's wrestlers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NasJay-Z I like your avy & sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

natalie portman is hot I can't wait to see her lesbian scene with mila kunis in black swan. I'm making a x mas theme banner and avatar.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone know how to make rotating banners?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes Nas, look at it then stand on your head, the head rush should make it look like its spinning in no time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats stupid.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

dilligaf


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+make+a+banner+rotator+
:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

epic.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So I guess that's a no?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What do you mean by rotating. Spinning? of have more than one so it's different each time someone sees it?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

of have more than one so it's different each time someone sees it?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

like if I refresh the page i'll see a different sig than the one you have now


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yes..


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.clintonio.com/home/


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

I havent used rotating sig in ages!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Thunderman.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i would use a rotating sig, but i'm too content at staring at my current one.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

May have heard about all the WWE releases today. They released "My Time" Shad Gaspard


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

and Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

And Tiffany, Jillian, Caylen Croft, Luke Gallows and Vance Archer.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh well non of them are a great loss.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Knows that Christmas is on deh wehh.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sure do hence the Poison Xmas Banner ... How you doing Tezza?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

still to early for me to get in the crhistmas spirit. not even thanksgiving yet.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

We don't get Thanksgiving here so it's not like I care for it, Xmas adverts have been on television since mid October. I don't particularly like Xmas, doesn't have meaning to me, just wanted a different banner for a month :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yerah stores and stuff usually start getting ready for Christmas early. The Walmart i work at already has the fake trees and christmas cds out.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

TheSoulTaker!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I find it really coincidental how Piper named all of the legends that had never won the world title on Monday considering if those legends were in WWE today, they would have won 10 world titles by now. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If I were in the wwe I would have won the title at lest 10 times.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Should know I find it really coincidental how Piper named all of the legends that had never won the world title on Monday considering if those legends were in WWE today, they would have won 10 world titles by now. :lmao


which is very sad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should give me an SVR 2011 match online some time. Not right now, though. I've got Brotherhood to play, but maybe in the next few days. We should get a time established, I want to face you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i let him win the 2 times we faced :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, do you want to be embarassed a 3'rd time? 

How about we go again right now? And just for the hell of it, I'll let you pick who I play as. Then when I beat you again, you'll have no excuses. How about that?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like turtles.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a huge fan of Edge & Christian.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

MIKEY!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Loves CM Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Likes facepalms. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ready for Edge's 100th title reign?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

He's probably not going to win it tonight, I'm suspecting him to win it in a rematch at TLC though.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How are you all?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BK, your avy always seems to bring a smile to my face.

Oh and MOTHERFUCKER STUBBING MY TOE HURT.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> BK, your avy always seems to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> *Oh and MOTHERFUCKER STUBBING MY TOE HURT.*


Oh yeah, I haven't done that in a while, but holy shit it hurts like a motherfucker.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has his own theme song.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! Josh without an avy or sig?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Hugs :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mwhahahaha thanks TKOK... Peanut Butter Vickys Time!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> HOLY SHIT! Josh without an avy or sig?


:lmao. I'm waiting untill after Survivor Series to decide what I want in my sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the wings on my shoes shrunk and now the moths wont eat my kidneys! When I shake my State Capitol it only yeilds THREE fairy napkins..but how my banana slippers are like waterboats because when the moon winks somtimes it burns my hamster punches, and THAT is how you get to llama school.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

lolwut


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm just saying how you get to llama school.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Chris Masters looks like a llama.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My mama is a llama that makes me half llama.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:

Anyways, I've noticed a pattern lately. This pattern being that some of my favorite artists/bands of the present performing great covers at UK radio stations. :hmm: 

Such as....






and more recently


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SWIFT


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

some football guy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Porn.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just taught of something have you noticed that the sun and the moon are never seen together. The sun is out then the moon comes around and the sun is all like OH SHIT IT'S THE MOON I BETTER LEAVE then he runs I think the sun is a racist and thinks the moon will rob him. I think that's pretty fucked up about the sun.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know the Survivor Series ending was complete shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed.

Should know I'm not buying another PPV until someone good wins a world title.....if that ever happens. I'm starting to have my doubts that we won't just get crap forever until I'm dead. Enough of the shit. WWE is completely ripping off every single fan they have with these horrible Orton and Kane title reigns.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know Notorious 187 or whatever came so hard in the Survivor Series at the thought of how unhappy you would be about the Survivor Series finish. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No surprise. That's what massively annoying people do, they want to see certain things happen to piss off other users. Fucking stupid idea.

And yeah, I'm fucking pissed, but I save money now. Now I can buy something productive.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone who gets that pissed off thanks to wrestling is fairly amusing irrespective of what happens anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not THAT pissed off. I'm just disappointed that the people in the company who are entertaining like Barrett are being overlooked. I'm also disappointed that season 5 of Dexter sucks monkey balls, that doesn't mean I'm gonna bang my head against a wall over it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen such a split IWC opinion on something as there is for the Survivor Series ending.

And doesn't everybody get pissed off when their favorite sports team loses because they're a huge fan of them? So since we're all big fans of wrestling, I don't see any problem with getting pissed off or feeling disappointed about a finish.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have a problem with a tie, but if i'd payed the $$$ for the ppv then i'd be a little pissed. Glad i missed the ppv though, sounded like shit.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone wanna Face Me On svr11 right now or later today?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should face me on SVR :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Apparantly wants to be owned on SVR11 :hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Should know i enjoyed beating up Kelly Kelly on smackdown vs raw 2011 .


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Did the referee mode return to SVR11?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know i cant stop staring at that gif 

No, but for some reason they give Randy Orton a Referee attire. doesnt make sense


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

no


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I can't decide what I want in my sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™;9068657 said:


> no


Did you get my message on the PS3? 




> Should know I can't decide what I want in my sig.


Orton? :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I WANT TO LICK LAYLA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stay away from my little english muffin! :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ESPECIALLY WHEN SHE IS SWEATY NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:yum:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes the new banner I found on Photobucket. Though I might have to resize it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is really poor looking


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well no one will do my sig request


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trash.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is talking about the Colts.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

THE MIZ IS WWE CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that my official prediction for who will win the King of The Ring tournament is



Spoiler: KOTR


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I came to pay
Say goodbye to the good old days
Thier never coming back
Watch your future fade
I came to play
I came to play to get my dues paid
I guess you had a dream
But it cant be safe
I came to play


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Randall Wight, Jr for King Of The Ring.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I'm marking the fuck out.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Seems like most are. I've gotten the database error a few times in the last couple minutes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison is gonna win KOTR.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No chance, KOTR is primarily a heel thing and Morrison just isn't good enough to sustain a push. Del Rio is winning it, it's an absolute guarantee.

Should know I marked the FUCK out when I found out Miz won the WWE Championship.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I totally jizzed in my big boy pants


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I read a line in the Survivor Series discussion that describes my reaction to Miz winning the WWE Title well, it was "flood my house with cum". :lmao


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I fell asleep so I had no idea he won. And not really that excited. :hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Likes Taylor Swift

I'm glad a fresh face won the WWE Title, but I didn't really mark out :shocked: I thought Barrett would win because he deserves it more!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I disagree that Barrett deserves it more than Miz. Miz has worked his ass off to improve and seems to make a hell of a lot of public appearances for the WWE. With that said, I doubt he'll cary it any further than Elimination Chamber or whatever they're calling it next year.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> I disagree that Barrett deserves it more than Miz. Miz has worked his ass off to improve and seems to make a hell of a lot of public appearances for the WWE. With that said, I doubt he'll cary it any further than Elimination Chamber or whatever they're calling it next year.


I mean Miz has been in the E longer, and he certainly has worked his ass off to improve over the years...but Nexus needed a big victory imo to keep the group strong.

Why would all of the other members of Nexus follow Barrett if he can't win _the_ fucking big match?

I think Miz will take it all the way to Mania, and lose to either Cena or Trips


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

But that has nothing to do with deserving the title. That's to do with the booking, and who knows, they could be going somewhere with it? We do know there has been unrest in Nexus of late.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

its time for David Otunga to announce Wade Barrett is incompetent and take over.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know why people are piss that barrett didnt win the tittle, he'll get it eventually.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello's.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rawlin67 said:


> its time for David Otunga to announce Wade Barrett is incompetent and take over.


I wouldn't mind seeing that; even though I'm a Barrett fan.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

OTUNGAMANIA


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

is running rampant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I dont know why people are piss that barrett didnt win the tittle, he'll get it eventually.


Probably because he's amazing. I know he'll get it eventually, but fuck it. With this HUGE angle he's in, why NOT give him the belt? By the time he gets the belt, it won't have the same impact. It just won't.

I'm not saying I'd rather he have it than Miz. Given the choice, I'll take Miz, but Barrett should have won the title at Night of Champions.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Barrett is far from amazing. He's pretty good in his delivery on the mic and he has a decent presence in the ring, but there's nothing that makes me think he's that special. In-ring he's looked pretty mediocre thus far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In ring doesn't matter. Clearly, look who's WWE Champion. Totally irrelevant aspect. 

He's been a fantastic heel, his presence is extremely commanding and he's great on the mic. I'll tell you who's not special...Sheamus. They push this guy so hard and nobody takes him seriously. It's just impossible.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The guy who is WWE Champion is far better than Barrett in the ring. Miz can more than hold his own these days.

Barrett's booking has resulted in everyone rating him so highly. He doesn't have any real presence that I can get into at all. He's reasonably big, but he's not intimidating in the least. He doesn't command any of my attention at all. His mic work is fine, but I'm never that interested.

I'd rate Sheamus' presence far above that of Barrett. He's also better in the ring, although delivery wise on the mic Barrett has him beaten easily.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd love to see Barrett win the Rumble even though he's relatively new on the roster. The neXus (if still around) could play a major role in him doing so.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hank Hill is going to win the Royal Rumble I'll tell you what.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder how many people now have Miz Avys/Sigs


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I was going to put Miz in my sig as well as my avatar but I went with Layla instead.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Likes Layla for some odd reason.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'd love to see Barrett win the Rumble even though he's relatively new on the roster. The neXus (if still around) could play a major role in him doing so.


Barrett won't win the Rumble, with all heel champions at the moment I wouldn't doubt that a fae ends up winning it.

Honestly, I now have absolutely no interest in Nexus, because they aren't a credible group anymore. No way they can all stick together until Mania, and Barrett won't be near the title again for a while.

OTUNGAMANIA, he is a _real American_ who fights for the rights of every man!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Barrett won't win the Rumble, with all heel champions at the moment I wouldn't doubt that a fae ends up winning it.


The neXus is out for themselves so I think it could work even though Barrett is a heel and so is the Miz. Who knows, Miz might not even still be champion by the RR.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah that's what I taught.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has and.......Awesome Sig/Avy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks like im the only one without a Miz sig or avy


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Layla is a good substitute though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think Laylamania is worse then otungamania tbh.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Gary Oak's girth>Laylamania>Otungamania


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Gary is awesome, better than all these othe rlame gimmicks on here


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey guys. Don't red rep JAKE LA MOTTA. He'll message you telling you it's sad that you use red rep :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

4/10.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think La Motta's pretty cool actually. :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What? :lmao

Edit: For STALKER


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

seeing that gif in EA's sig makes me think daniel bryan is into lesbian incest. :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> What? :lmao
> 
> Edit: For STALKER


4/10 was the rating Punk gave to one of the bella twins on raw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

2/10 for Melina.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that couples who give wall post blowjobs to each other on Facebook really annoy the everliving fuck out of me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm I the only one who has had a fantasy about brie bella using a strap on nikki bella or Vice Versa?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Miz fan


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> 2/10 for Melina.


9.8 for Alicia Fox.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Does not have a better sig than me


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I wonder if the boys in her grade would feel attracted to her after seeing that.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I wonder how her parents feel, their kid is now an infamous figure for the already heavily-scrutinized reign of Miz :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a nice Sig IC2.0 :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

miz has taken over the above you thread :argh:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is a fan of Layla.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

From New Jersey.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Name after a Bart Simpson catchphrase


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that word existed long before The Simpsons, and is attached as much to the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles as it is to Bart.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That girl from raw was so creepy lookin :lmao She was pissed


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought the expression on Orton's face was funnier than that girl's scowl.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a great gif of Kelly


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bonjour people of the Above you Thread,


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks. 

Should know I was going to use another Layla gif...










But I went with Kelly instead.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla > Kelly


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Layla > K2 every time!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

agreed with Layla > Kelly x 2


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stated that the person above them agreed with a statement that the person above the person that agreed said.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should face me onSVR


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't have the game yet.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryse > Layla  (Not another "who's the hottest diva battle" I'm pretty sure we decided it was Maryse )


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know PYRO kicked my ass in like 15 seconds on SVR  


i dont know how to kick out


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Maryse>Kelly>Layla


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Maryse>Kelly>Layla


:agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

ZING!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;9077425 said:


> should know PYRO kicked my ass in like 15 seconds on SVR
> 
> 
> i dont know how to kick out


You just have to hold any button until the kick out meter reaches the designated spot on the bar and then press the button again when it gets there. It's not hard until you take too much damage and the designated kick out spot starts to get really thin.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for telling me now :sad:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hiplop™ got squashed.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I went to see Harry Potter today. It was alright. But the changed and took out and changed a lot of stuff from the book.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ Have you seen the video of the hardy boys talking shit about CM Punk.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yes i have, and its hilarious


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LIGHTS SUXZ


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

see even the 12 year old cant deny lights awesomeness


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:

Anyways, I went to the doctor yesterday, and apparently I've gained 27 pounds and grown 3 inches since my last visit in July 09. 

Yeah, I'm just going to blame the 27 pounds thing on puberty. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Layla > Kelly





BambiKiller said:


> Layla > K2 every time!






STALKER said:


> agreed with Layla > Kelly x 2


LIES!

fpalm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

It doesn't matter, Maryse > Layla & Kelly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Maryse is a walking bag of aids


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has this become the Tell a Lie thread? :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

well you do have kk with the world title :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse all day long.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't you hate it when Chuck Norris punches your hamster?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Chuck Norris could cure cancer with one tear, too bad he never cries....:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Page 969


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Page 388 for me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy crap I just watched AJ's elimination speech...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was just watching nxt I was shocked that the golden girl was eliminated I was 100% sure she was going to win. Not sad since I can't stand the annoying little bitch and want to strangle her every time I see her 12 year old looking face. But now ether katlin or that naomi are going to win and I can't stand those two bitches as well.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I was just watching nxt I was shocked that the golden girl was eliminated I was 100% sure she was going to win. *Not sad since I can't stand the annoying little bitch and want to strangle her every time I see her 12 year old looking face.* But now ether katlin or that naomi are going to win and I can't stand those two bitches as well.














But seriously, there's a reason she's the golden girl.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Not to bothered about AJ going, not like this competition is serious.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm turkey


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

come here fucker


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

welcome to 2010 bitch


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy shit it's BreakTheWalls.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sup dude? How ya been?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm doing great, How about you?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Despite breaking my arm recently and crashing my car two days ago, I'd have to say I'm shockingly upbeat. :lmao

In all seriousness, I'm doin' really well. My arm is almost fully healed and the damage on my car wasn't serious. I'm just antsy to get back to training. I'm enrolled in a wrestling school...even had a few matches.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG it's BreakTheWalls.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fan of the Age of Awesome


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Virgil at Conventions


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is one of the many Mizfits.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

IN YOUR FACE.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Everyone loves doing that huh?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Y2J fan *thumbs up*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Fame-Ass-Er


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ASS..


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Englishman and yet watches American Football, interesting...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL Football.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is American and doesn't like football. Even more interesting.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

likes avril lavigne... shes a fellow canadian, like me and the blue cat.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL Canada the worlds joke.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Doesn't like Canada.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

very observant.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I've been to Vancouver. It's nice.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> LOL France* the worlds joke.


Fixed


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Likes stone cold. *EDIT: Wrong Page *

Likes someone undeserving with no talent.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

We both voted for the same poster in the Forum Fuckhead of the Year poll.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Should know that woodchucks like to chuck wood.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks to the Geico commercial I now know that they do.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR 'THE GREAT'


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Might be happy that it's friday.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maybe.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Football fan.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Seems like the kinda person who would watch me through a telescope, your name kinda...yeaahh...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Likes rey mysterio


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

bur bur dem dem dedrder


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Da fuck.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is from England.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Is from... somewhere.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What the hell is a Ke$ha?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

A singer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any good?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that Goldust messaged Justin Bieber on Twitter and told him he sucked :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats the best thing i heard all day


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Where is everybody >.>


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

right here 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that I only like Lights when she sings in Bring me the Horizon's album :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I like her acoustic stuff. :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ewww kesha


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ke$ha > Layla :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

What happened to the other forum?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No idea.

RIP


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I watched the Taylor Swift NBC Thanksgiving Special Thursday. She's so fucking amazing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um if you say so.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yo...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Do they celebrate Thanksgiving in A Beautiful Nightmare?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No they do not, considering the Beautiful Nightmare is from Chelsea, England 

I can't believe I'm cleaning my apartment at 1am in the morning whilst watching NXT :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got platinum trophy for fallout 3 .


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just found my WWE Encyclopedia that I haven't seen in about a year :lmao... I find it kinda sad on my part that I know the people they didn't include in that book :$ (Aka Kong, Sean O'Haire and Rico being 3 of them)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sean O'Haire is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo overrated


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Layla is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo overrated


Ya I know.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Layla has come a long way since winning the Diva Search!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NasJayz said:


> Ya I know.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

How you doing W>C and Huganomics?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Why do you guys think we never see the sun and the moon together I think the sun is racist and hates the moon.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think you've finally lost the plot Nas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

plot to take over the world?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm cool BK, just on here and Facebook and listening to music.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome. I'm still cleaning my apartment haha


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has my mommy clean up after me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Awesome. I'm still cleaning my apartment haha


It's times like these where being a 12 year old is quite good, my mom just cleans up all the shit in my house.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm quite happy cleaning up my own mess. After all I have to live here, and the magical fairy won't jump out and do it for me... A happy and clean home is a happy BambiKiller


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

speaking of magical fairy I used to have one I had her in a small cage in my closet but one day my cat ate her.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I have 5 more weeks to work on my calendar for 2011 ... I'm using all my Beautiful Poison banners to make my own this year :lmao.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HO HO HO

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes I do believe Kesha is one of those... Why on earth anyone would wanna wake up to anyone who feels like P Diddy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

She looks like she would walk the streets at night giving out handjobs and blowjobs for coke.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

has more post than me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was walking in the park last night "That's where I saw the leprechaun! He tells me to burn things.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THEM KNOCKERS!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey TKOK


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

sup?.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THEM KNOCKERS!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> sup?.


Not much just moving some stuff around, can't sleep , yourself?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Don't stop, don't stop! We're in luck now!
Don't stop, there's so much to be found.
We can find paradise.
All we have to do is go! Go! Free your soul.
Dragon Soul!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

just playing Black Ops, think i'm about done with the campaign.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've only played World at War, for about 10 minutes, I can't get into those kinda games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

COD series is utter shit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree  I never saw why it was so popular.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yo aNt, hows it going?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Going good thank bud, I just found my Xmas Tree :lmao, this is gonna sound pretty weird but the angel on top of it, has got a cut out of Katie's Leas face on it :lmao

And I kinda marked the fuck out when she showed up to save Angelina from a beating this week on Impact!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> COD series is utter shit.


Yeah I don't like COD ether but then again I never really liked fish.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I hate fish.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What color should I spray the tree this year for Xmas? I was thinking black with white tinsel.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Blacked out.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> :side:


*GIVE ME A HUG!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NasJayz said:


> Yeah I don't like COD ether but then again I never really liked fish.


then you're fuck when your GF wants you to eat her out.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> then you're fuck when your GF wants you to eat her out.


No because i'm 28 and I never had a gf and won't ever get one.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Going good thank bud, I just found my Xmas Tree :lmao, this is gonna sound pretty weird but the angel on top of it, has got a cut out of Katie's Leas face on it :lmao
> 
> And I kinda marked the fuck out when she showed up to save Angelina from a beating this week on Impact!


Dude, no lie that is totally awesome!

Also I agree, and I hope Winter becomes like Raven and has followers and stuff that would pwn.



BambiKiller said:


> What color should I spray the tree this year for Xmas? I was thinking black with white tinsel.


Why not Red? It compliments the Black better.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> *GIVE ME A HUG!!!!!!!*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How can you be named Huganomics and not want to give some one a hug.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

How can you be named NasJayz and not be a Rapper? :hmm:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is a fan of Ke$ha. Taylor > Ke$ha


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Taylor Swift fan


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> then you're fuck when your GF wants you to eat her out.


whenever i'm not hungry i call mah dude Batista.
motherfucker LOVES fishsticks.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I jumped on the Miz bandwagon. I watched him cash in a little earlier and I was marking.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MIZ..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's in your avy, PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh. Thats who i thought it was


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I haven't slept yet and it's 9:21 AM.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Should know my mum broke her ankle.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know Victoria justice is awesome in iCarly, and Zoey 101 :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I spit in the face of people who dont wanna be cool :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is that what Carlito said at the unemployed department when they denied him his benefits?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Das Not Cool! :hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

carlito sucks tbf.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Eh, Carlito's alright IMO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Carlito is a joke.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Carlito is a wreck... Saw a recent pic of him in a magazine the other day, and didn't realise it was him. >.>


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atleast Primo has a successful career going for him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Primo has one of the best themes in wrestling today.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Has he still got that Oh Peurto Rico theme?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep..


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is offline.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Also offline :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

likes the things I hate


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

has had the same AVY fora while. not that i'm complaining about looking at Layla.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a great sig


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh great Ashley is back.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Has a guy who had a crappy night in his sig.

sup PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

not much gonna go vist my mum in hospital soon.

U?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

meh just kinning some time until i go to bed.

Why's your mom in the hospital?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

She broke her ankle.

:lmao some guy gave me a red rep and said *youre not from england, and you = rated hbk *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That's good it's only a ankle. still painfull but could be worse. How bad is the break.

BTW who is that in your sig. she kinda looks like Mika Kunis in a way.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

She broke it in 3 different places.

you mean my avy, its Victoria Justice.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah i'm pretty sure i knew who that was in your sig. i'd have to have not lived in america for the last decade if I didn't

That's who i thought it was,meh i'll wait till she has a few years on her.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling forums sure does love underage girls.




Pedophiles FTW.





These are the girls that wf love.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

For whatever I thought of those little kid beauty pagents. that is some creepy shit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is a fan of Ashley.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is also a fan of Ashley.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Has an Ashley sig.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Stratus said:


> Is also a fan of Ashley.


fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John Morrison fan.

oh and that rep was full of lies


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Did you know that eating seeds is a pastime activity


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Used a lyric from Toxicity by System of a Down.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Has a vintage avatar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Great gif maker!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks at this site once every blue moon.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Brye, I haven't seen you on here in ages.

Sup PK.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I miss all of the people i used to talk to on here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

should know that my cat dresses up as a super hero and fights crime late at night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is playing fallout new vegas.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey ADR , long time no see!

Rockin' the mickie james sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> I is playing fallout new vegas.


Should be playing COD Black ops :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Should be playing COD Black ops :side:


It's on my gameQ list on gamefly.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

MIKEYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up James?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am playing Pokemon Diamond and watching RAW. Wbu?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Red Version is the best!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> I am playing Pokemon Diamond and watching RAW. Wbu?


Just watching Raw


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

KING SHEAMUS!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

FELLLA!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I knew that was gonna happen...just setting up a return for HHH


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I felt like a kid again haha, i did the downwards fist pump when he won 

Man im happy he won.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished Morrison had won but I like Sheamus too so im happy he won.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I was mad that JoMo won at Survivor Series, but i will trade in KOTR winner for 1 ppv loss to JoMo anytime.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KING OF LIMES~!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive actually enjoyed Punk on commentary tonight.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

What a great fucking RAW tonight imo, i havent been this into a RAW in a long time.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

All hail the king, also punk was great.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I died when i saw Punk with his Colt Cabana shirt on :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It was just nice to see 2 different people in the main event for once...No Barrett/Nexus, Cena, Orton. They need to do that more often.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

main event was surprisingly awesome.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome indeed


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Might have snow in his area.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Refuse said:


> Might have snow in his area.


Defo has snow in his 

(and yes i do have snow )


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

David Otunga mark.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Has a Mickie gif in his sig.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Most * of the time when I watch the QB in his sig play I always end up saying at least once "How the fuck does he complete like EVERY FUCKING PASS?".


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is almost a teenager


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

In 158 days. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hellos.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> *Most * of the time when I watch the QB in his sig play I always end up saying at least once "How the fuck does he complete like EVERY FUCKING PASS?".


Peyton is GOD!

Hey NasJay-Z


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Tony Romo is awesome.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who's Tony Romo?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Some ****


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sapian


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LIGHTS IS A WHORE, A BIG FUCKING WHORE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> LAYLA IS A WHORE, A BIG FUCKING WHORE


yup...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Wrestling>Cena IS A WHORE, A BIG FUCKING WHORE


oh i completely agree


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Prob misses Christian.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wants Chris Jericho back.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thinks Paris Hilton is hot. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck No, I want that bitch to DIE.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

PEYTON MANNING.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Fuck No, I want that bitch to DIE.


a little harsh dont you think?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I'm so fucking glad it's December, cause my life is always shitty in the Fall.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Should know I'm so fucking glad it's December, cause my life is always shitty in the Fall.


For me it's still November.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> For me it's still November.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

all the months are the same to me specially here in california.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmmmmmm leo, he is dreamy....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh god, you again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus said:


> a little harsh dont you think?


NO~!.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I get more monies tomorrow. What shall I buy?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Departed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well I'm off to sleep good night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

shut up


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

EXCUSE ME 8*D


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WINTER :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sup Mikey?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nm just playing SVR11. you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bored as hell. Found a stash of old Wrestling videos in my loft the other day, think it might watch them ... Ah good times!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^Found a tape not too long ago with the original DX parody of the Nation of Domination...damn I miss WWF/WCW


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dog has yellow teeth


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

He probably smokes. Just got back from rc hobbies with a couple of car models to make also went to McDonald's and got some food to om nom nom nom on. mmmmmmmm egg nog milkshake sounds strange but is yummy for my tummy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate you all


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Why? :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I hate you all


well I love you. :$


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Haterade.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hate is a strong word.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Fine line between love and hate!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Doesnt hate K2 as much as he says :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah yes it is well known I love that blond bitch with no talent >.>


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Ah yes it is well known I love that blond bitch with no talent >.>


does sucking dick count as a talent because if it does she is very talented.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I always count that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I hate you all


except me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's not possible to hate someone with a blue cat in their avatar.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Isn't that the cat from Sabrina The Teenage Witch?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No that cat was black.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

looks like it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That cat's expression was like mine when I learned that Layla is dating Cody Rhodes, fucking eh


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Codys standards in women must be pretty low then.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Im starting to think you are Mae Young


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cody is DASHING. Of course Layla couldn't resist.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

But I hug her at summerslam , it was suppose to be ME damn it!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> Cody is DASHING. Of course Layla couldn't resist.


Dashing One needs to take the Dave Batista approach....:side:

Layla is a pretty good start for Cody...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DASHING will make the rounds. Just you wait.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't he once date Beth, if so, mans on the upswing.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Beth is pretty bangin' imo.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Cody "The Pussypounder" Rhodes, catchy....and he can do it because he is DASHING:













:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Teddy don't look confortable in that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If I was Ted I would not be comfortable either.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


>


:lmao salem from Sarbrina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kills Bambis, Likes Bananas and Black cats :hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Eww candice.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JUAN CENA! OH MY!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> JUAN CENA! OH MY!


Hustle, Loyalty and TACOS!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that ive gotten 2 rep comments within a week saying that i have bad taste in women :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Helooooo peeps.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Helooooo peeps.












Hello.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Word.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the bird is the word.


----------



## guerilla187 (Dec 2, 2010)

Havent you heard


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Helooooo peeps.


James!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> James!


*Mikey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> James!


Nice to see you changed your sig from Candice to Maryse, you've earned my respect


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should change his sig to Miley :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Selena wearing very little clothing isn't enough for you?

Bastard :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOMEZ.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

THE KING


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Almost to page 1000. :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mikey did u know it's peanut butter jelly time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm only on page 400 right now because I have 25 posts per page on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

pyro why do you have so much self hatred


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know Mickie James had a wardrobe malfunction on Impact supposedly......


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

PIGGIE JAMES


TROLOLOLLOLOL


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Morning James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

aNt. 

Offline


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Im online dude


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Woo Woo Woo 

Whats up?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I am here


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Posts


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

10,000 POST IN ABOVE YOU THREAD


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Will you leave this forum now?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JAGGED HEAD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What A Babe.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hey hows it goin.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Will you leave this forum now?


fpalm



NasJayz said:


> hey hows it goin.


Hey naz


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*MIKEY*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Daffney is such an ugly bitch


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Layla is such an ugly bitch


Yes I know.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree, im liking her less now since cody is dashing all over her vagina


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is LIGHTS the blue cat? :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Ted Dibiase has the hotter girl :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ted is a joke.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Is LIGHTS the blue cat? :side:


your mothers a blue cat.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Ted is a joke.


Joke? More like a future WWE Champion


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Has a nice sig of Maryse


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Joke? More like a future WWE Champion


your mothers a future WWE Champion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

MARTIAN MANHUNTER... BADASS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HIPLOP!~

Aka my favorite Atheist.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who?.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

hey Purple Kisses


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> HIPLOP!~
> 
> Aka my favorite Atheist.


HUGANOMICS!~

aka my favourite 12 year old


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not much Feech, just watching The Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2010

U?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;9104184 said:


> HUGANOMICS!~
> 
> aka my favourite 12 year old


Yeah, most 12 year olds don't have the awesomeness in their whole body that I have in my left pinky.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> Yeah, most 12 year olds don't have the awesomeness in their whole body that I have in my left pinky.


I has candy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> I has candy.


Das fucked up.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

somehow knows im an atheist


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is an atheist but not an asshole which is strange because all atheist are assholes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

apparently I'm off line awesome.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just wrote out my list of games I'm gonna get in the next few weeks, but I can't find Condemned anywhere >.>


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what's Condemned about?

The games I want are.

the force unleashed 2, ufc undisputed 2, star wars the old republic, svr 2011, dragon age 2.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

star wars KOTOR isnt out yet...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Just wrote out my list of games I'm gonna get in the next few weeks, but I can't find Condemned anywhere >.>


I like that game. Took me forever to finish it though.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

All my friends on the 360 seemed to have it on their list of games, so thought I'd check it out. Might as well check if I can find it when I go into Birmingham for Xmas shopping ....

Other ones I'm gonna get:

Red Dead Redemption
Bully
Resident Evil 5
Hitman: Blood Money
Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
Condemned (if I can find it)
Condemned 2
Prototype
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Assassins Creed 1

Hopefully that'll keep me busy over Xmas :lmao

And brought Sims 3, UFC 2010, King Kong, Splinter Cell and Assassins Creed 2 yesterday. 

need to bulk up my collection


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> star wars KOTOR isnt out yet...


yeah but I still want it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its a pretty hard game, i had to go watch walkthru vids on Youtube just to get through it, then when i finally got to the end boss, my fucking PS3 crashed :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao always the way Strat


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Its a pretty hard game, i had to go watch walkthru vids on Youtube just to get through it, then when i finally got to the end boss, my fucking PS3 crashed :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Until you play on it Nas, I don't really think the pic is appropriate


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont really find humor in a $400 system crashing multiple times.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You sure have a point , thankfully have had no problems with my 360/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I havent had any problems with my 360 yet.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I got the red ring of death once, so I just reconnected all the cables and worked fine.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with the 360 as well. as for my ps3 I had to send it to be fixed. And Mikey take a chill pill I was just joking.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Helllo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello James


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wasssssssssssssssssssssssss up EA and no not electronic arts.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Hey James


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is off to bed good night.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is afraid of cooties.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;9105686 said:


> is afraid of cooties.


:lmao Funny that you should mention that since my 5th Grade class was going to lunch two years ago and we saw a Third Grade teacher yelling at the boys in her class saying "SHE DOESN'T HAVE COOTIES!".


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

fascinating >.>


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Should know Umaga died 1 year ago today


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know Umaga was one of my favorite wrestlers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

R.I.P Eddie Fatu

Loved my many, missed by more.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RIP..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Offline...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Is online.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is part of the CeNation :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hustle Loyalty TACOS!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello one and all


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the card creator site


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know sasuke > gaara


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

who is greater then who?????


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Hello one and all


Sup James?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's from the cartoon Naruto Naz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Naruto really REALLY lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

REALLY


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*REALLY*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the manga > anime


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WTF is the manga?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's gay


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fruit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Manga is awesome. It is japanese comics pretty much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i prefer the manga because the anime has strange voice acting.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow that has to be the stupids thing I ever seen. and people like that what's wrong with people.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

To each their own I suppose.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

A long time ago there were two cowboys alone on a trail.
Then they discovered they can sleep with another male.

Now they're having butt sex
Cowboy butt sex

S-O-DO-MY! 4x)

SODOMY...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1lV0HmECtk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gay..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

your a bigger one.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how can I be a bigger one then two men having butt sex.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has no idea. 


One Day, 3 Ducks were crossing the road 
Goin' to get some soda 
But they weren't looking where they were goin' 
And the bus came along and hit them all 
Now they're handicapped and. . .an...an... 
No . . . that's pretty much it! 
Handi-Quacks 
And they never got their Sodaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This guy is a total fruit cake >.>


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hello.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KELLEH'S BEWBS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that I just read this








and can't stop laughing.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm::hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is an atheist.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thinks I'm the biggest fuckhead on the forum :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Listen Fuckhead


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has my own pokemon card.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> is an atheist.


:lmao What? I'm not an atheist Hip.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sig is over the limits :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what do u guys think about my pokemon card?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think your mom's a Pokemon card. And I'm "dueling" with her right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Daffney fan also.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Damn right. Daff's amazing.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

well hey Saw


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Managed to pick up Condemned today , local Gamestation had 1! I think they were reading my mind because I was able to pick up 10 of the 12 on my list haha.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got the DLC for Red Dead Redemption 'Undead Nightmare'. Looks like it would be pretty fun.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Undead Nightmare? Sure that just got released on disc instead... I'll probably by the disk version, kinda running out of space on my 360 after all the arcade games I've brought.

Ended up buying Saw 2 for the 360 today, just didn't even know there was one till today :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I shoulda bought the disc instead because it took up a ton of space on my PS3 downloading it...I ended up having to delete a bunch of games and movies i had on there just to make space for it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was real shocked how much space some of this DLC actually takes up tbh, but if the game is popular enough then the DLC will come out on disc so I don't mind 

A bit late to the party but NasJayz with that fat bitch pokemon card... I kinda made one a few months ago :$










or there was this one >.>


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Had a good day Mikey?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^^The rare, endangered, Red and Green aNt^^


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

be warned BK, saw 2 is awful


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

blue cats are awful


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Layla is awf- I just can't say it. It's impossible.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fat guys in spandex are awful.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is a moderator that should get rid of the TNA section :lmao


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

But to have that kind of courage. It's admirable.:no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> is a moderator that should get rid of the TNA section :lmao


I think they like me in there.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

LIGHTS :hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Maryse Hand*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> Fat guys in spandex are awful.


http://www.shipmentoffail.com/?s=spiderman


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is a Barrett/Miz/Riley mark


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

for some odd reaason I don't understand likes desmond wolfe.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I like wrestlers who can wrestle.. whats so hard to understand?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Desmond Wolfe fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is Mikey 

Hey, hows it going?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty good, how are you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That's What happens when Alex Trebek has a picture of a giraffe in his ass during an earthquake?




I don't understand how people can like Desmond Wolfe then again I don't understand how people can like the great kahli but hey what ever your into man it's your opinion.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I be aight man, thanks. 

I totally lol'd when Punk threw the soda on the ground after Cena handed it to him  that was my favorite part of RAW tonight.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone who looks only at Desmond Wolfe in that picture is crazy....

Chelsea ftw :shocked:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MARYSE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MIKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know Daffney returned tonight at the Impact tapings, only to lose :side:


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

should be pleased Maryse is finally breaking away from that fuckface Ted.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that Maryse is a whore.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

should know that i had sexual relations with Layla.

BOOM.



WHOAAAAAAA OH, SURPRISE I'M CODY RHODES!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> should know that Layla is a whore.


yes we know.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Not much just watching the Pats/Jets game from last night.

U?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just started watching Jonah Hex


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is that, that film with Megan Fox.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That's What happens when Alex Trebek has a picture of a giraffe in his ass during an earthquake


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I might have to go and watch.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

watch what dude?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watch porn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> watch what dude?


Jonah Hex.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ah cool, never heard of it :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what ever the fuck that is.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> ah cool, never heard of it :lmao


Its a western type movie with Megan Fox in it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nope still nevere heard of it :lmao but thanks anyways


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

G'day Mates.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey James.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> Jonah Hex.


:hmm: My name is Jonah. And Megan Fox looks hot as hell in that. :yum:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello aNt 

Hows was your day?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

My day has been well my friend yours


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

dont watch jonah hex.. its the worst movie of the year.. by far


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasnt intended to


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ADR!..

Confession: I had a soft spot for Joy Giovanni back in the day :$


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> dont watch jonah hex.. its the worst movie of the year.. by far


Eh, Megan Fox was the only reason I watched it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> ADR!..
> 
> Confession: I had a soft spot for Joy Giovanni back in the day :$



I loved her storyline with Kurt Angle.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

worships the devil( was to huganomics)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> :side:


Great sig


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't really remember much about Joy, all I pretty much remember is her winning Smackdown rookie diva of the year, that had Rochelle, Lauren and Michelle McCool in it if I remember correctly. and having that fling with Big Show.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It only lasted about a month with Kurt Angle, but it was hilarious.



Hiplop™ said:


> worships the devil


Personally no, but I enjoy satanic rap.



Stratus said:


> Great sig


Thanks.  Michelle McCool looked great in the contest I made the gif from as well.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

gif is from the bikini section of the rookie contest? The arena looks very much like No Way Out of that year , Michelle was the only one to use a wrestling move at that show too :lmao, mind you it was only a Body Slam to Dawn Marie who thought she was above it all.


Shame her only proper match was that clusterfuck 25 woman battle royal at WM25, and even then I blinked and missed her >.>


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yup, it's from No Way Out 2005. Lol yeah, Michelle's talent was body slamming Dawn Marie.

If they wouldn't have mentioned that she was in the Battle Royal, I wouldn't even have noticed her.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I do remember getting pissed off in 05 when she made the Smackdown game and Victoria didn't >.>


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

SvR06? I was surprised she was even in the game. I didn't know she replaced Victoria though. Must have been a good reason.

SvR06 is still my favorite of all the SvR games that have been released since then.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I tended to get pissed off every year Victoria didn't make it :lmao... For a woman who was there for so long she only made 3 games  (HCTP, SVR and SVR09, 4 if you include Raw 2, 5 with DOR2 (the only game to have her dancing :lmao )


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

T.T the devil worship thing was for huganomics >.>


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ Ahh, I thought it was directed towards me because of my user name.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;9116728 said:


> T.T the devil worship thing was for huganomics >.>


:side:

Ok Hip, so there's this chick in my class this year that I'm good friends with and she has really big, fucking awesome boobs. :yum:

Yeah, I guess the puberty testosterone has kicked in.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Hey Dan 

:lmao Huganomics... You are becoming a man my child :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, It's really hard not to stare.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> :side:
> 
> Ok Hip, so there's this chick in my class this year that I'm good friends with and she has really big, fucking awesome boobs. :yum:
> 
> Yeah, I guess the puberty testosterone has kicked in.


12 year olds aren't hot


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldn't know... If it ain;t the cougars in my sig I don't tend to look


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™;9116767 said:


> 12 year olds aren't hot


I beg to differ.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

well of course 12 year olds are attractive to other 12 year olds... and Nasjayz!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hug is 12? and on the internet? must be an FBI agent.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao at BK

Huganomics take that bitch and fuck hug her


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry, Hug, every hole's a goal.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

especially LIGHTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bitch has no tits or ass.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're lucky I don't ban you on the spot.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

W>C you should make me a LIGHTS banner


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I like your avatar.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiplop™;9116955 said:


> W>C you should make me a LIGHTS banner


:hmm:i'll see what i can do


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Maryse > Lights

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd rather fuck LIGHTS than a Barbie doll so I'm going to have to disagree.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Selena Gomez > LIGHTS

You would be insane to disagree :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Selena Gomez > LIGHTS
> 
> You would be insane to agree


Fixed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

hey NasJayz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

how have you been the past few years


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I've been pretty good just been playing video games. what have you been up too?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

you play mass effect 2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No I tried it and didn't like it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

you get to have lesbian sex with aliens why not


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

daffney.........


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Guy who is killing my fantasy team


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Douchebag


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hit a nerve poofster?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

it's THEPOOF


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao thepoof has found his way to the above thread, shit is just gonna go downhill from here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

last 3 people are from California.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Hit a nerve poofster?


That was only because you decided to put my name on your profile with that stupid ass Gary Oak girth bullshit.



TKOK™;9117539 said:


> last 3 people are from California.


Actually four but please don't associate me with those other three clowns. They don't represent what's good about CA like I do.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

From "where everybody knows your name"

Good show!

@Poofster, that really pissed you off :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Theproof said:


> That was only because you decided to put my name on your profile with that stupid ass Gary Oak girth bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't associate me with those other two clowns. They don't represent what's good about CA like I do.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

someone please get the poof the fuck out of here and find a way to make sure he can't come back in. stop ruining every thread you douche.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*self destructs in 5 seconds*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

should know it's peanut butter jelly time.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sick of hearing that


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has more blog entries than me


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has had two usless jobbers as his sig...aka Carlito and CM Punk :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is a useless jobber


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That Blue cat is a useless jobber :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

nah the blue cat is a monster heel


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

That blue cat is...... my father!

*DAN DUN DUUUUUUN!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol at somebody making a thread about the dog face gremlin Melina aka the botch queen saying that she is turning heel and called her a popular star.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> lol at somebody making a thread about the dog face gremlin Melina aka the botch queen saying that she is turning heel and called her a popular star.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol Hug, ow are you today?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> lol Hug, ow are you today?


Pretty good I guess, today my Language Arts teacher said I flirt a lot in class.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Flirts too much :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If Maryse was in my class, I'd be flirting even more. :sex


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

believes in santa


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nahh, but I like to ruin little kids' days by telling them that Santa isn't real.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

but he does! even the blue cat knows, hence why the cats in christmas mode atm


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i believed in santa till i was 13


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its a good thing the blue cat isnt santa...It would be leaving the wrong kind of presents :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

im sorry but I find Blue Cat incredibly cute :$

Anyways I'm the best kind of santa... Come down the chimney, sneak into childrens rooms, tie them to the bed and... Oh no wait sorry that nasjayz!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hiplop™;9121208 said:


> should know i believed in santa till i was 13


*gasp*










WHY...........

YOU.........

SON OF A 


BITCH!

HE IS REAL! IM GONNA KILL YOU! GOD AS MY WITNESSS!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait. I don't get these jokes.

Are you implying that Santa ISN'T real?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MOAR BEEZS!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yo dudes! Man TNA is a must watch for me this week :lmao, Tara, Daffney and Winter all in one show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

will Katie Lea Burchill be there? And continue here weird lesbian fantasy with Angelina Love.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so happy that Hamada and taylor were fired. Christmas came early this year hopefully sarita and madison rayne will go next and wwe will fire the dog face gremlin melina aka the botch queen then this will be the best Christmas ever.


Watching the beauty vs the beast in the cage on impact. Mickie James (beauty) vs Victoria (the beast).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, let's celebrate people losing their jobs, especially before Christmas. Excuse me Mr.Draper, what do you have to say in this matter:








Pretty sure that look means either you can go fuck yourself or he just had your gf and mother at the same time or all of the above, your choice.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know it was great to see Daffney back on Impact and get a big pop....only then to job :no:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Uhh.... this thread sucks...

im like gonna change the channel or something..


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

RoFL James.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ROFLMAO :lmao

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whos winter?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Well... Unbeknownst to Anthony (BK) Winter is my wife.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> whos winter?


Katie Lea Burchill's character in TNA


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

already called Her


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BK can have Katie, and ill take LIGHTS :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

LIGHTS is overrated :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Should know I am watching the best iMPACT ever right now. The one where MEM took over and Nash/Booker did commentary.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> LIGHTS is overrated :side:


LIGHTS is under-rated :angry:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Blue Cat is cute


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme Angel said:


> Should know I am watching the best iMPACT ever right now. The one where MEM took over and Nash/Booker did commentary.


Chet Lemon and Black Snow :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Ya totally, and I am even wearing my MEM shirt.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Fuck you James.... :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Why so Serious?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Who said I was serious *man hug*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha.

*Robot Handshake*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WOLFE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows this is the proper Above You Thread format, or usually is on most forums.

< Is feeling kinda cold..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao whatever happen to wolfe?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should make me a LIGHTS banner, because hes awesome :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi assholes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao whatever happen to wolfe?


Some sort of undisclosed injury. He is said to be back very soon according to Dixie Carter.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Has a limey in their sig.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Should know I am watching the best iMPACT ever right now. The one where MEM took over and Nash/Booker did commentary.


Scott Steiner as ring announcer FTW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YVNP1G0KSA





Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao whatever happen to wolfe?


Wolfe has a neck injury, he wasn't cleared to wrestle...but he'll be back soon, more importantly Chelsea will be back!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao whatever happen to wolfe?


actually make that a GAARA banner :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

GAARA?????


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Scott Steiner as ring announcer FTW
> 
> Wolfe has a neck injury, he wasn't cleared to wrestle...but he'll be back soon, more importantly *Chelsea will be back!!*


:sex you know it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hiplop™ said:


> actually make that a GAARA banner :agree:


um what the hell is GAARA?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Miley Cyrus does drugs who would of taught.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm guessing GAARA is some singer.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I told everyone, Selena > Miley


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah too bad most people don't know who the hell selena is including me.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

looks like some 14 year old girl. Hey if your into little kids that fine im mean what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

She's legal no worries :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

This guy says other wise.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I is making lemon bars.












and no you can't has.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has 920 posts in this thread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Can you actually check how many posts another user has in a thread?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I want salvia like MILEY.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

how can you not know this??


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Can you actually check how many posts another user has in a thread?


Yeah, click on "10,000" aka the number of posts in the specific thread....and all of the users and their post counts pop up!

I just passed that bastard Wrestling>Cena for posts in this thread, I guess that means Maryse > Layla :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

here come the person whos pissed off at the world.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NasJayz said:


> here come the person whos pissed off at the world.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

That resembles Yao Ming in a way W>C, you must be a Rockets fan :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


>


 um I was talking about you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hate basketball


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah Im pretty sure you hate almost anything.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Has had the same avatar for as long as I have known (Wrestling > Cena)

Impressive!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

not true


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Let's sing a Kumbaya and all be friends huh.....or just start posting pics of random hot chicks again


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Uhh... lets like, get some Nachos or something.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

shut up buttmunch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmm soooo hot


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Everybody posting in here right now is from Cali, except Extreme Angel :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cali>everything


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, I am representing Western PA.

At least Pennsylvania spawned the Olympic Gold Medalist Kurt Angle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im not from Cali :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Im not from Cali :side:


The rock says it doesn't matter where your from.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> um what the hell is GAARA?


look at my request in the graphics section, hes a cartoon character :$


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Is from that suckhole we call Canada....

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

So.. time to ask what eveyone is doing?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im watching naruto hbu?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Watching ECW One Night Stand 2005....good old days!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hiplop™ said:


> im watching naruto hbu?


I would watch some anime, but right now I am watching King of The Hill and attempting to resolve a shipping issue on Amazon.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loled.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What kind of shit is this.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Meh..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3 STALKER


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

British invasion in the AYT!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello's


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

for some reason wants an average looking girl for christmas :hmm:

must be the puberty hormones :side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:cussin: Taylor Swift is fucking amazing, she's way better than a stupid little blue cat. 8*D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :cussin: Taylor Swift is fucking amazing, she's way better than a stupid little blue cat. 8*D


Have you been smoking with Miley Cyrus again?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> Have you been smoking with Miley Cyrus again?


:lmao Nah, but I saw that video and wow, she's going to be even worse than Lohan.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just wished I knew where I can buy some salvia.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

somehow knows who lindsay lohan is whilst only being 12.. .stange :hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so it's strange to know some one who's been on tv and movies and music because your 12.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

3 things I learned from TNA this week

- Winter was invisible to everybody other than Angelina Love, even when she came out during a KO brawl a few weeks ago, yet can now be seen by Velvet Sky.

- Daffney came back toa huge pop, but was in the ring for 20 seconds before getting pinned, yeah she's next on her way out 

- Tara -vs- Mickie James hurt my eyes, they did well to make the match mean something, but Tara hitting the cage and hurting her elbow made me cringe more than anything else.

So overall yeah mixed feelings about my Poison in TNA :s


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is katie lea burchill supposed to be in some lesbian storyline with anglina love?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So what if she is, she could walk around doing nothing and i'd still mark ... Oh wait that's all she's done so far :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yup, just like any true fan


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

And he knows what he's talking about. He's a Desmond Wolfe fan.  Sorry dude, what's the story with him anyways?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

WQith wo? Desmond Wolfe or my sick obsession with 3 gothic hot knockouts?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Desmond Wolfe.

Your sick obsession I get.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol desmond wolfe.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Wolfe has had heart problems, hence probably why WWE didn't pick him up when they signed bryan Danielson, and why he ended up signing with TNA instead. Could be due to that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*MIKEY
*












































MIKEY


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Got off ps 43 mins ago


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I need to get on PSN again, got several people wanting a match on SVR11 :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got done downloading and watching saw 3d. Next harry Potter and the deathly Hallows part I ya for illegal downloading.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

SSaw 3D is a fucking awful film.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh™ said:


> Got off ps 43 mins ago


JOSH, you havent been on in so long


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I turned my ps3 on the light flash's yellow now it's blinking red what the fuck does that mean?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> I turned my ps3 on the light flash's yellow now it's blinking red what the fuck does that mean?


Pretty sure that isn't serious. But, I could be wrong since I've never had this problem before. Check this out...



> Do you got the PS3 Red Light error and you want to fix it so you can get back to gaming? However, there’s a problem. You don’t know how to fix the PS3 red light problem, right?
> 
> Well, I do and I want to share it with you so you’ll be able to successfully fix the PS3 red light of death. This way, you’ll be able to start playing your favourite games again.
> 
> ...


And, just for the record, I enjoyed SAW VII. That's right, SAW VII, not SAW 3D. I refuse to acknowledge that my beloved SAW series was ever in 3D. Fuck 3D.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey -SAW-, how be you? Oh and Merry Christmas to you too my friend.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> JOSH, you havent been on in so long


Yeah. But my friend just let me borrow Assassins Creed Brotherhood. And I'll be getting that and Smackdown vs Raw for Christmas. So I should be on a lot more.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JOsh has a mangina


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Naruto fan.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> JOsh has a mangina


Oh god. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
Boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen..
I am the walrus!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is talking some nonsense


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup peeps?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hiddlyho Scamp


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

How are you BK?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I am very well thanks bud, how about your good self?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Had a bad Thanksgiving with my Grandma passing that's why I haven't been on in awhile.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

My condolences!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

You have your girls all in the same company now.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear Scamp!

Should know the Raiders lost today in the last minutes of the game :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I sure do scamp, shame 1 is on the way out, another is injured, but the other one is doing fine for herself


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Daffney deserves better, I hope TNA realizes how popular she is and sign her to a longer deal.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope so too, but I highly doubt they will, plus the kinda have Winter as the resident "freak" right now, if Daffney's roster spot was safe then she would have been in the ring, since she was clear to wrestle since July and taken them 5 months to bring her back!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

which one is injured?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Tara injured her arm during that steel cage match with Mickie on Impact...

Daffney deserves much better, did you see that pop she got?

Sarita also should be pushed!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess whose 21st Birthday is tomorrow....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i thought tswift was 17 fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YAY..


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

She was at one point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is playing Assassins Creed: Brotherhood. Fantastic game, really interesting. I own it.

Fix your sig, though. "We will cause *the the* corruption from the Holy city of Rome." One of those the's shouldn't be there.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yo pyro, i havent played any AC games before, do you recomend buying all 3? or just Brotherhood

they look intresting but never got to playing em'


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow.:lmao thanks

Edit: Dan you should get all three. But at least 2 and brotherhood. Brotherhood starts right where 2 ends.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> yo pyro, i havent played any AC games before, do you recomend buying all 3? or just Brotherhood
> 
> they look intresting but never got to playing em'


You need to buy Assassins Creed II and Assassins Creed: Brotherhood. It's a 2 part story and they're both amazing.

You don't need Assassins Creed 1, it sucks. 1 was very unpolished and repetitive, they didn't have the system from AC II and AC Brotherhood back then, but they changed it when the fans told them they had to do something to fix the series.

However, you do need to go to Youtube and watch Assassins Creed 1 via a full walkthrough that someone will have posted. There's a storyline that has continued the whole series and you'll need to be informed about it, so just go to Youtube, type in Assassins Creed 1 walkthrough, watch the game, then buy II and Brotherhood and play them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro isnt it your birthday


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pyro™:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it is. ~_~

Thanks Josh. 

Should know I'm going out for coffee now.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PYRO, for your present... i destroy you at SVR


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How long can you be online? I won't be ready until I'm done Clerks 2 and that's gonna take me a little over an hour.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Happy birthday pyro. 

Should know I'm watching American Pie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, it is. ~_~
> 
> Thanks Josh.
> 
> Should know I'm going out for coffee now.


big night


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> How long can you be online? I won't be ready until I'm done *Clerks 2* and that's gonna take me a little over an hour.


I've been watching that for the past couple days. Sometimes it's scary how much you and I think alike.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hellos. my ps3 is dead


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday piddle sticks. Have a good one


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NasJayz said:


> Hellos. my ps3 is dead


R.I.P


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> Hellos. my ps3 is dead


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao never a better description.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It was my turn to do that since he made fun of me for 2 of my PS3's crashing.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

This is true Mikey, very true.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I wrote 13 on my hands in permanent marker today for school since that's Taylor Swift's lucky number and today is her birthday.  My fucking first block teacher made me wash it off though.....so I juat rewrote it on my hands in second block. 

Hey BK, just wondering, is T-Swift as big over there as she is in the states?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Xbox 360 > PS3 :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Playstation is free online as long as you have wifi so is therefore cooler than Xbox


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I have both so i like them equally


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Huganomics who the fuck is Taylor Swift? Did she do that Love Story song? Because if so that's the only one she's known for here.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Really?

Damn, i figured Taylor was popular just about everywhere.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

She probably is, I don't tend to listen to much "pop" music these days. I'm 2 decades behind the world in my musical tastes :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I don't listen to any pop music.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish Kat would do a TNA photoshoot already!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

since my ps3 is dead I'm going to rent some xbox 360 games but what games should I get can you guys suggest anything?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ones that require the use of a control pad would be a start!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> I wish Kat would do a TNA photoshoot already!


Yeah me too. I need newer pics of her for my desktop  using this one currently.

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6640/aawz.jpg


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

My current one is The Beautiful poison naturally


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine is of Candice


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Now I know that some people don't find certain people attractive and that's their prerogative, but I think Katie Lea has one of the most beautiful faces I have ever seen, and her voice is just fucking sexy, pure orgasmic as soon as she says something, maybe it's the slightly British/german twist to her accent I just melt when I hear her talk.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha, I totally agree. When she first appeared on iMPACT it was the fastest erection I ever got lol. Katie is just amazing. Her voice is a thing of beauty too, better than Layla's fake ass accent.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

mines some random ice thing


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can see where they are going with her on TNA though, think about it Winter stalks Angelina... An Endless Winter for Angelina


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think Katie Lea looks like a kitty cat.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine is what I have in my sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hence why her first ring name was the Kat , changed it to Nikita once Miss Kitty started calling herself the Kat, then became Katie Lea (which I love that name for her always have), was fired by WWE (a crime), became Kat Le Noir on the indies before becoming Winter in TNA... yeah I've kinda followed her career most of my life :$, when I was 11 I used to listen to a radio station called Talksport, she used to do the 2 hour Saturday show on wrestling with Alex Shane, who discovered her in a strip club


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow really? I cant imagine her as a stripper or was she there to observe? She seems too classy of a woman for some reason.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't remember if she was observing or if she was an actual stripper, but is where Alex shane discovered her, they lived together for 6 years before she moved to America, to join OVW.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Devastated that the girl as my wallpaper left TNA, LVE well be truly missed :cussin:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

LVE is beautiful but I was glad she realized wrestling wasnt for her. Maddie said it best in her recent interview.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I never gave a fuck about Lacey Von Erich she was the cancer to the Beautiful people, and proved the fact that just because your "beautiful" doesn't mean jack shit! It was thanks to her that the Beautiful people may never be the same again.

EDIT- I may never like nor care for them, but I can understand their importance to the division, even through the Kong-Kim days, their were 2 people that became mega over and changed the division for the better/or worse depending on your opinion,... Velvet Sky and Angelina Love.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha, I totally marked for E&C a few mins ago on RAW..


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah it was pretty cool to see them together again, even if they did hate each other a few months back >.>


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I hope they do something similar to their SVR11 storyline sometime in the future.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh anytime they resort to a SVR storyline I die a little inside :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

e&c on raw tonight yay for dvr and being able to fast forward.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

BambiKiller said:


> Meh anytime they resort to a SVR storyline I die a little inside :lmao


Aww dont tell me you wouldnt want to see Kofi Kingston end the Undertaker's win streak or see a guy magicaly turned into a girl. 

Those are some epic storylines right there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I actually like the storylines on the games better then the ones on wwe tv.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Then Nas you seriously are retarded!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Like I care what some f aggot who's in love with a ****** thinks.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

and like I give a fuck what a fat freak thinks ... seriously Nas I've never known a grown man as you be such a complete fucking fruitcake! and not the good variety!

Anyways James enjoy the rest of your evening dude


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

theres good fruitcakes? :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

why don't you die and burn in hell you fucking asshole. your a worthless piece of shit and a pathetic human being. you just don't fail at on these forums but you fail at life.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I leave with my final comment of the evening.

*drives in car*

Nas: *unzips* just there!

12 year old: McDonalds is that way MUTHA FUCKA!


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

So what are we supposed to do here?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Fuck knows anymore


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Well in that case:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've fallen in love with my new goldfish :$, 3 of them, bet you can't guess what they're called


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

daffney? :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Katie Lea, Victoria and Daffney :$


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Anthony, the coolest dude around.... well tied with Mikey lol


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey James, I'm in love with my lil goldfishes, :$, just told Kat, Lisa and Daffers on Twitter that they're named after them :$


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Lol thats pretty cool. I named my three goldfish Rodney, Pete Gas, and Joey Abs during a project in school


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not one for pets or anything, but my grandparents gave me a tank and said I could get 3 or 4 in there, as soona s they said 3 I knew exactly what I was gonna call erm >.>


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, its normal. My Mom loved WCW so she named our black cats Hall and Nash. Nash was a big cat, Hall was small and always clumsy so it was perfect.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I once had a grey/white cat that was all fluffy that I called Kane :$, and I had Raven the Frog.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice. I named my last cat Shelly (Martinez) and had a dog named Kane once.

Thats about it for the pets we named after wrestlers.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd name my children (if i ever had any) after wrestlers :$

Always said I'd have a son named him Tobias Kane. or something.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I want to name a son Cid like from Final Fantasy. Or maybe Sid so I can teach him how he has half the brains I do!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Now if I ended up with triplet females >.> hmmm I wonder!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I named one of my cats after Lilo from Lilo and Stich, always liked that movie.

Not sure how the hell i came up with Casey for my dog. it just popped into my head.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Could you imagine the name of my kids :lmao

Daffney Unger
Tara Victoria
and
Nikita Winter
>.>


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

My son Sid will break his leg in kindergarten lol. Probobly jumping off a jungle gy or something and then crap his pants during gym (Sid obviously did that during a match with Taker)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ot you could name him Warrior first name The >.>... Spouts gibberish all his life before being committed under the mental health act


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah.... my dream son would be Mr.Perfect as long as I could keep him away from the juice.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine would be to adopt a mini Kane, someone who imagined he was burned in a fire, only for me to actually set him on fire, then he can have the mask that's in my attic to hide the scars :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn.. Chris Benoit is a better father than you Ant.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He should have fucking tapped!

My son would be talking to me: And I'd say Quote your Father nevermore!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

And then when he is disobediant you could beat his ass with a kendo stick!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No you can't set him on fire, you have to get his brother to do it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kendoctick before a Powerbomb through a flaming table >.>

But yeah TKOK I should get his brother to do it :lmao, if he had one >.>


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

But anyways when did this go from goldfish to burning tables :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I cant wait for my best friend's graduation party. We are going to wear funny glasses and have kazoos and streamers


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Kazoos :lmao, just the name tickles me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Later on down the line, some kid named Edge will make him push you off a ledge.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

My best friend and I invented our own 5 Second Poses. We act just like E&C when we are together it is totally awesome.. I am in college and still act like that when we hang out.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this before or after he fucks his friends girlfriend? To TKOK

To james: nothing wrong with a bit of immaturity here and there. Oh and found this pic of Winter, that Kat took on set of TNA one night she was filming :$ (my sig)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yup and even if there was something wrong about it who cares? We have fun thats all that matters


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Life is for living , live for the moment and fuck haters.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

True that brother. I have always lived by that.

Should know I will be dividing my time tonight into doing some ROH and Shimmer reviews, studying for my exams, and possibly posting in here.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I will be dividing my time between writing my next show and writing my next show>.>


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha cool. I will try to post in here as long as you peeps are in here.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm trying to come up with some storylines that others ain't done, it's rather difficult :$


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah I had alot of trouble too, I wound up quitting on BTB.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I doubt anyone has done what I have planned for a certain Beautiful Nightmare


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Has a BTB.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Page 420 and I'm ripped.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Jason, whats up?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KNEEL BEFORE ZOD


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*I IZ TROLLING*


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm not high, and I'm writing papers. This sucks.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That is a creepy sig.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi JOsh, Dan, James, Mikey and whoever the fuck else is in here!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Holler if you hear me!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Big Poppa Pump is yo hookup :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats going on Mikey?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just been tweeting some questions to Tara on twitter. you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rught now, I am relaxing and about to watch this week's FCW.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish I could watch FCW!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rosa is the queen of FCW :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I love Rosa and she should be WWE Women's Champion, or at least FCW Women's Champion.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I love Winter and all her pics are mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is she better in FCW than she is in WWE?...Im assuming they've just held her back on tv, I heard she was good in the ring but have yet to see it. I wished they'd let her atleast win ONE match.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I must be dreaming! All these pics of Kat, they're so beautiful!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

All those new pics of Tara are pretty great too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Maryse is the hottest diva in the WWE.

Obviously.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Obviously.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not really. Kelly is way hotter than any of the divas tbh.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think the hottest diva would be down between Maryse and Layla.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

She's attractive as well but Maryse >


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't find any of the divas particularly hot, but I can understand why some might cnsider them to be.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Despises K2 for some reason :hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS > K2.. but K2 still rocks


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

DANNY!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BK!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I seen a gif of Lights earlier and she looks like Ashlee Simpson, just not as hot.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know that due to snow i don't have school tomorrow


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i havent had school all week for the same reason, i love canada.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should pop in SVR 2011 and give me a match online.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

alright  invite me

nvm i invited you


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im off for the next 2 days so i'll likely be on SVR11 online. Too tired to do that tonight though


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I got so bored of Smackdown about a month ago, oh well ill probably throw it in when the dlc is available on Tuesday. I've fallen in love with Assassin's Creed II, love it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I need to finish the first assasins creed, i was addicted to that game, then got tired of it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

First time I'#ve ever played on it, it's different but I like it. Might buy Brotherhood in the January sales, not decided yet.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You should get it. Brotherhood starts where 2 ends.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't finished 2 yet :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just brought 4 more games, hope I like erm :lmao. (Hitman:Blood Money, Red Dead Redemption, Mass Effect 2 and Fable 2)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I mostly only play RPGs, Wrestling, Fighting, and Football games. But I also like Crash Bandicoot series.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

`WWWKIT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Its WWW*Y*KIT


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I know (


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

(Looks at sig) Angelina Love has 5 Knockouts titles 

Poor Daffney never won 1


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah poor Daffney! she's getting released next and ill fucking hate them forever/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that John Cena just followed me on twitter


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's Twitter!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I know but its still pretty awesome IMO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thinks Kelly > Maryse :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

That totally reeks of Awesomness.... Now if only Christian could follow you.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey guys.  
I had Chris Jericho follow me on Twitter, but i've forgotten my password and username. *facepalm*

Not that it matters considering I wouldn't be using it anyways, though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> Thinks Kelly > Maryse :lmao


Im just stating a fact


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

we're the Brood


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Brood with E&C was pretty boss.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Likes System of a down (Y)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice fan.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I might buy Bully and Assassins Creed Brotherhood on Wednesday not sure yet though. Wanna get a couple more games before Xmas, while they're in the sale


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bully is a pretty good game.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I picked up NBA 2K11 for myself for christmas.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Every day my list of games that I want is growing even more lol. I don't mind waiting a few months for them though, pick them up dirt cheap, just picked up Red Dead Redemption for £12.

Just found this


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ That video totally reeks of awesomness.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just recently bought Tony Hawk "Ride", Red Dead Redemption : Undead Nightmare, UFC Undisputed, Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2011 and Rockband, so ive got plenty of games to keep me occupied for a while.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is correct in saying that K2 > Maryse.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know they just played Yakety Sax (the Benny Hill theme) on SmackDown. I've always wanted WWE to do that, very happy now. And it was at Kane's expense, which makes it even funnier.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is indestructable at SvR


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Smackdown! Cat.



Pyro™ said:


> Should know they just played Yakety Sax (the Benny Hill theme) on SmackDown. I've always wanted WWE to do that, very happy now. And it was at Kane's expense, which makes it even funnier.


Haha, yeah I quite enjoyed that myself


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

DASHING


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know LIGHTS has become strangely famous on this forum thanks to me and BKB


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rhodes is alot better than DiBiase. I hope he wins the IC title eventually, I have a feeling he will win the IC title the same night Ted wins the US title. It would be pretty funny if Orton was WWE Champion at that time too.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I request 4 of her songs earlier in the song request thread


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

SAVE_US.222

Blue_Cat_Doomsday

Upon_Us

1_Hour


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

finally gave in to the amazingness known as LIGHTS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I woulda became a fan sooner if i had actually listened to her music, i just heard her for the first time today


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Is about to witness the most epic moment in AYT history... in 55_Min....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i told you to listen earlier :cuss:

have you heard all her songs? like even the acoustic ones? the acoustics are amazing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

* HIPLOP!

"The Streets Will Flow With The Blood of The Non-Believers"

SAVE_US.222

SAVE_US.22D

SAVE_US.2ED

SAVE_US.RED

10...............................



9.................................





8.................................




7..................................





6..................................




5..................................




4..................................





3...................................




2...................................




1...................................

*










*RAAAAAAAARRRRRAWWWWWRWWWWWWW!!!!!!! DEATH TO BLUE CAT!!!! THE RED CAT IS HERE TO SAVE US FROM YOU!!! *​


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Mikey 

The Red Cat thinks you are pretty awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BLUE CAT SAYS, BRING IT SUCKA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Red Cat knows that soon The Blue Cat will be released so he does not fear him at all. It will be a new age in the AYT.. Watcha Gonna Do Brother? When The Red Cat Takes A Dump In Your Shoeeeeee?*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Blue cat will never be released, for the blue cat has a sponser with smarties! the red cat is UGLY *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Blue Cat..... *probobly does not even like Smarties.. everyone knows that this is his favorite candy


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*See! The red cat lies, he said click to enlarge pic but it was all a lie... The blue cat does not appreciate liars*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LIGHTS.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Red Cat aplogizes.. He will lie no more He will tell the honest truth and truth be told.... LIGHTS is a DOG.*

_Beeeeeeeeeezlllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee RAAAAAAARRRRRRRRH!_


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

**blue cat gains 45 levels for the hate on LIGHTS* 


Blue cat knows that LIGHTS is a goddess *paws Red cat in face**


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

**Red Cat sprays Blue Cat in the face and then proceeds to claw its eyes*

What?

Red Cat Is Evolving!!!

dananana

da dun dun dun dun dun dun da dun dun dun dun dun dun dun da...

Red Cat evolved into......

Red Cat from Courage The Cowardly Dog!*










*Red Cat Learned TELEPORT!*

*Red Cat used Teleport to transport himself and Extreme Angel out of WF...*

Night!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

It's snowing like a bitch here, glad I ain't going out!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I can see that BK.

It looks pretty EPIC.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeahit does a little, just hate the crunching sound it makes when you walk on it >.>


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Know I love you all very much ... Merry Christmas above you thread.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll forget i said anything >.>


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Merry christmas! only 7 days :agree:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Xtina > Lights.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

lies!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Care for a little sport before dying?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Might know that its Trish Stratus, RVD, Stone Cold and Xtina's B-day today


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats pretty cool, I never knew that before pretty awesome lol.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Is a Jobber compared to the blue cat*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Knows that The Red Cat has been carrying this feud the entire time, Management will soon grant him the World Title match he so rightfully deserves.*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Red Cat will end up like imposter KANE :side:*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hahaa, Blue Cat will end up just like SaMi.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that some idiot on twitter asked a TNA wrestler if they (as in a TNA event) were ever gonna come to Florida :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

dumbass.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit...Trish is 35. :shocked:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should post the gif of the dancing cat


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this one has a better cat voice :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is online playstation


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Red cat? seriously? Lights plaguing WF? FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otunga > Lights


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dislikes Lights, as I do. Horrible singer. No emotion, no voice projection, horrible over-enunciation. People like her and Kesha and that Lady dude who pretends to be a chick are killing the art of music as we know it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kesha sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In more ways than one it seems, her face literally looks like an STD. I think she actually infected me through my screen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

She looks sticky.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> In more ways than one it seems, her face literally looks like an STD. I think she actually infected me through my screen.


Did you beat the Virtual Training in Brotherhood yet?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello assholes.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

LIGHTS


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS IS MINE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWWYKI*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TLC..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I might watch.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Been playing ufc 2010 all night.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know it's been awhile since I posted in here. I blame it on my job.

So what's up?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> Kesha sucks.


Her username on twitter is @Keshasuxx


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

glad shes honest


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I might make a facebook page... get Lights in the UK Charts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lights looks alot like Ashlee Simpson but she doesnt have an amazing voice like Ashlee does.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashlee Simpson? As in the person who was going out with Pete Wentz? She only had one song here... Outta my head...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Should know it's been awhile since I posted in here. I blame it on my job.
> 
> So what's up?


not much just kicking ass on ufc 2010. Just won a match at a ppv beating forrest griffin and no he's not related to peter or stewie or that annoying bitch kathy griffin. 


Also did you hear the news about bruteshot74?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NasJayz said:


> not much just kicking ass on ufc 2010. Just won a match at a ppv beating forrest griffin and no he's not related to peter or stewie or that annoying bitch kathy griffin.
> 
> 
> Also did you hear the news about bruteshot74?


lol that's funny.

Nope didn't hear nothing what happend?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> lol that's funny.
> 
> Nope didn't hear nothing what happend?


He died last month. There's a thread in the anything section.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

And you believe that Nas? Cuz I don't for a second!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

They have proof. Why would someone lie about that.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

WTF? How did that happen?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.connelly-mckinley.com/obituary_intro.php?id=175

there's his Obituary.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BK..its true


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn that sucks, I hate it when someone dies that young, well I hate it when anyone dies, but hate it more when they die young. I had a friend she died when she was 17. Then one of my firends husband died when he was 21. It sucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I know what you mean my sister died at the age of 23.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh Jesus sorry to hear that Nas.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn Nas sorry to hear that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I didn't know him so don't really care 

EDIT- Seemed like a good guy, judging by what peeps have been saying, but like I said I didn't know him.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

JOSHTM are you lurking? do you remember that stream site we always use?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a new one from the last ppv that works really well. I'll pm it to you.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thanks dude!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is going to watch ppv illegal.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PPV's sneak up on me nowadays.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That's the best way to watch a ppv.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hot..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup people?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp said:


> Sup people?


Sup Man? Havent talked to you in a while  Still need to own you on SVR11 too


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm good Stratus! What's been happen with you man?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just been working alot, havent been on here very much lately.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Same here man. Have you seen that Christina movie yet?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah, not yet. I was supposed to go see it last week with some friends but the roads around here have been pretty bad so we're waiting for it to clear up a bit.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The only movie Christina should be making is a porn.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I agree with that.

Should also know that I'm about to watch Robot Chicken: Star Wars III


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Christina is so overated.

& 

LIGHTS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lights is overrated. Christina is Underrated tbh


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Mikey speaks the TRUTH!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey James.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hows it going Mike and Ant?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well thanks bro , hope all is good for you?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bored, you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm well I am looking forward to RAW. Dont know what to do until then.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm watching Gremlins :$, trying to stay awake for Raw tonight, man the next few days are murder for me. 

Last night - 4am
Tonight - 4am
Tuesday - 4am

:lmao yeah I'll be a corpse Wednesday morning.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha, that sucks for UK having shows on so late 

I am going to watch JBL matches for now..


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't mind staying up so late, means I can get some stuff done that I wouldn't if I'd gone to bed early. Just if I have work the day after I hate it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

If you have trouble sleeping I will give you the clothesline from hell! Because I am a sleeping...............GAWD!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive been up since 4am and i cant ever sleep when i have to get up that early on Mondays.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah i get the same problem, I end up going to bed about 5am, drifting off then being woke up about 6ish, luckily where I work is closed the next few days due to the snow. 

(was -18 here last night)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished i could miss work due to snow but i live too damn close :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

only have to see a single speck of snow in the sky here in England and everyone thinks the world is ending :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats the way it is here. if the word "SNOW" is even so much as uttered on the Radio, every fucking person in town runs to the store i work at grabbing every loaf of bread and gallon of milk in sight. Its pathetic.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> only have to see a single speck of snow in the sky here in England and everyone thinks the world is ending :lmao


It's like that with rain over here.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I just find it incredibly hilarious how people panic buy during snow times or harsh weather... Reminds me of a squirrel hoarding nuts.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn it's really coming down now. Just had a car crash in front of my work. Idiot probably freaked out cuz there's a little snow on the ground.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> It's like that with rain over here.


Yeah, i was watching some of the news last night and they were acting like a hurricane was hitting, sure it was a good rain storm, but nothing earth shattering. the one we had last year was worse.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im immune to snow as im from canada..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Batista mark.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Probably still thinks that Jericho > Batista.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Likes one of my favorite music artist Christina Aguilera.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is glad that Melina is heel again


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is correct! Sup man?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just waiting around to see if the SVR11 DLC ever arrives, you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WWWYKI*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

was jobbed out to a blue cat


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Blue what?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lights jobs to Christina.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up James?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Nothing, waiting for Smackdown! to start. Hoping I can actually get to sleep tonight, been suffering from insomnia latley.

What are you doing?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Mikey, James, Dan and whoever else is in here today


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey BK

NM James just waiting for SD and hoping that sometime soon, the DLC for SVR11 finally releases.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know I'm here for the first time in like a fucking week. :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wants a hug but is underage.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> wants a hug *but is underage.*


True, even though the fact remains that.....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello.



I missed raw yesterday and I'm watching it now but why is Santino with that guy from the uso's and why was he able to beat maryse I taught men could not hit women? I think he's name is Tamina or Tamino.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want some ASS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Nasjays! Huganomics shouldn't have to see that until he's full grown :angry:


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Sup guys? 

Damn, long are the days gone when I used to post in here daily.

Oh, and should know that I just reached 2,000 posts a post ago.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Post in here daily then :angry:


and im doing nothing, hbu

btw whos in your avy?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, i've got a lot more free time now, so i'll have to.

Just playing through Rey Mysterio's RTWM on SvR 11'

Velvet Sky


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is it me or does it look like some one punched velvet in the ass in that gif?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, I guess it does. Pretty sure she's getting attacked from the front though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MICKEY



























MIKE


















MICHAELS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HO-LEE SHIT.

Taylor Swift and Pro Wrestling=two of my favorite things in the world, therefore Taylor Swift on a Pro Wrestling show=awesome.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wait,Swift was on WWE, gonna have to watch that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TKOK™ said:


> Wait,Swift was on WWE, gonna have to watch that.


Yeah, she had one of the celebrity messages for Tribute To The Troops.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS would be better :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> LIGHTS would be better :side:


LIGHTS is OVERRATED :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas Above you thread.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HO HO HO :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IS CHRISTINA STILL ALIVE???!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

"MERRY CHRISTMAS BITCHES"

Can anyone guess what show I got that off of?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> "MERRY CHRISTMAS BITCHES"
> 
> Can anyone guess what show I got that off of?


Sorry but when I read that I imagined Cookie saying it >.>


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> "MERRY CHRISTMAS BITCHES"
> 
> Can anyone guess what show I got that off of?


Spongebob sqaure pants?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Sorry but when I read that I imagined Cookie saying it >.>


Nope not it.



NasJayz said:


> Spongebob sqaure pants?


LOL nope, but it would be funny as fuck to hear him say that.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't give a fuck where you got it from, just imagined her saying it :lmao... Anyways this is me signing out till after Xmas now, have a great one guys


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

See ya after Christmas BK. 

On another note, fuck love.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

FUCK
RAPE
CUNT
******
ASSHOLE
N IGGER
SHIT
BITCH
COCKSUCKER
PUSSY
CUMSLUT
******
*****
PAKI
DOUCHEBAG
DUMBASS
DUMBFUCK
assbandit 
assclown
bastard
BULLSHIT
cumguzzler
dickweed
dickhead
***********
JAP
jackass
****/****
peckerhead
PISS
queef
queer
sandn igger
shitbag
shitbrains
TWAT
RETARD
WANKER
whore



sorry I has tourette's syndrome :$


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sixty sluts, all of them dying from asphyxia after they sip piss through a Christopher Reeves sippy cup.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> FUCK
> RAPE
> CUNT
> ******
> ...


REALLY?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That would be weird to have keyboard tourettes.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess his hands has it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Scamp, why'd you put that in your sig? :lmao 

That catonic looked horrible.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

LIGHTS > Xtina


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This isnt the Tell a Lie thread.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Who gives a shit.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Paul 'the great' Wright


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck yeah.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Cole-Miner


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

holy shit at your gif, is that from a PPV or TV.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

No Way Out 2005


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Holy shit ADR, you never fail to impress with the sigs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice sig Sheik.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess what I got for Christmas....


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas you guys


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas bros.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

should know i'm playing SVR 2011 right now. 

I just stole the WWE title from HHH.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hey up there


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is still using the Otunga gimmick. 

Well, at least it's funnier than Lights.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Uh oh. I'm about to play Pyro in SvR


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

And got my ass kicked :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is online


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;9170669 said:


> And got my ass kicked :lmao


Sorry, I tend to do that to a lot to players here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Has given up on the Barrett gimmick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BABE.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RODGERS.

Unless the Packers are playing some other QB. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK YOU, AND FUCK HER 2.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Christina Fan.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Where everbody knows your name


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Scamp?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wat up MR. I just won the lottery.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just getting my Xbox live subscription set up, you?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has 1,293 posts in this thread


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stratus said:


> NM just getting my Xbox live subscription set up, you?


What games you got for Xbox?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

watching the Broncos/Texans game from yesterday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TKOK™ said:


> What games you got for Xbox?


Rock Band
COD : MW
COD : Black Ops
Cabela's Dangerous Hunts
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Rock Band
> COD : MW
> *COD : Black Ops*
> Cabela's Dangerous Hunts
> Left 4 Dead 2


It's on son!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Scamp. Haven't seen you around much.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Jason!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup EA?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> NM just getting my Xbox live subscription set up, you?


add me if you want xbox gamertag is same as my username.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know my new sig is EPIC


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scott Steiner, the only wrestler in history to be clotheslined off of a Pogo Stick. :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Scott Steiner - The only man who could make absolutely no sense, and still cut a great promo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HE'S FAT! 8*D


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm just going to quote what I said in the Raw discussion thread.



Huganomics said:


> Melina is so much better(and hotter) as a heel.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:lmao

I loved his promos about Joe/AJ in TNA!

"AJ you can go back to that ******* state Georgia, and the town you grew up in...strap a billboard on your back, walk down main street, AND NOBODY WUD KNOW WHO YA ARE!!"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao Pure awesomness!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Scott Steiner is overrated.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

the word overrated is overrated.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

you can thank Christina for that


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Xtina is overrated. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Atleast Christina actually knows how to sing unlike 90% of other so called singers out today.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Batista is overrated. :side:


I agree.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm starting to think no one on these forums knows what the word overrated means.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed, they do not.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I want the new Nexus shirt  totally hope they have it at the RAW event I am attending in a few weeks.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

^^Maybe they'll be a straight edge Nexus shirt now :side:

Btw that Christian/Steiner gif is gold :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That gif proves the strength of Scott Steiner.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Made me an awesome sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It would be awesome minus CM Punk :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

CM Punk owns tbh.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. A gif of the nexus members without Barrett would be so cool


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually it would be. Gabriel > Barrett anyways.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I disagree.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO3z4g-uJkA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

OMG PK :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats hillarious. :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That's funny. 

I've never played a FPS online before. Does things like that happen often?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

That is absurdly funny. I think I just got a new way to make online gaming fun again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got Black ops. Now i gotta play it online after seeing that.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO3z4g-uJkA&feature=player_embedded


:lmao

I hope this guy joins one of the games I'm playing in.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Baby, baby, baby ooh!*
Dad: *walks in* Are you listening to Justin Bieber?
Son: No, I'm watching poorn.
Dad: Oh thank goodness!.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

My Dad randomly mentions porn in conversations with me every once in a while. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is jealous of the amount of posts i have in this thread


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I have the second most post in the wrestling gif requests. Behind KingCrash


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Should know I've been here for 3 and a half more years than him


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Has been here since 2006 but this is the first time I ever seen him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

azz....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Should know jupiter just got banned


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so if you have internet access you will be a cat when you grow up? I'm pretty sure Jupiter still has internet access just not access to these forums as a member anyway.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh my brother TESTIFY!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Mikey, whats up my dude?

FIST PUMP! OHH! OHH! OHH!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM about to go to bed, you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Downloading more WCW Nitro.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know that since I do a shitload of random lists all the time, I'm compiling my "Favorite songs of 2010" list right now.

Fuck You in my sig is my song of the year.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> Downloading more WCW Nitro.


Totally found an old VCR tape the other day with a Nitro from summer of 1997, it was when Bischoff was dissing Sting and then he cut a hole from underneath the ring and laid him out with the SDD. Miss those days


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, is there anything more nostalgic than finding old wrestling VCR tapes?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Kurt Angle fan.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin fan.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is matching sigs with me.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Ah yes, it was an epic moment though so it had to be done.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has the best avy on the forum.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Has a great Melissa sig. I still haven't seen vol. 33, need to get round to seeing it soon.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I still need to watch Melissa's match from Vol. 27. I heard it was great.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LaVey you got any Reggie Wayne gifs.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nothing that I have made but but I could make you something from last Sunday if you want. Just let me know what.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the game against the Raider.

you what fuck that Can you make me a gif of Peton running 27 yards at the end of the game.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> the game against the Raider.
> 
> you what fuck that Can you make me a gif of Peton running 27 yards at the end of the game.


Fucking Peyton lost me my fantasy playoff game :cussin:

Should know I have the best sig on this forum, no doubt! :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Any sig with Steiner in it, is the best sig in my book.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Absolutely have to agree to that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CM Punk!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

LIGHTS


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> the game against the Raider.
> 
> you what fuck that Can you make me a gif of Peton running 27 yards at the end of the game.


The part where it looked like he was running in slow motion? I'll make it tomorrow. Did you want use it with your sig or just the gif?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah thats the one :lmao, and just the gif plz.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

He slid at the perfect time. Any later an he would have got clobbered.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

at first I was wondering why not just run it in for the TD, the I realized all he wanted to do was run out the clock.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Both posters above me always have my back on the GIF note. 

Gotta give KingCrash an honorable mention as well of course


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS ASSHOLES!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll be in 2011 before you 



The Sheikuation™;9185447 said:


> Gotta give KingCrash an honorable mention as well of course


Crash is the best at getting gif request done. Now all we need is someone like that in the graphic requests.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Guy about to lose to John Cena :side:


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Steiner fan.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

COWABUNGA.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Break it down.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I has brand new 160GB PS3 .


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shouldnt have changed his sig.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Anaheim Ducks supporter.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

More like fanatic.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Happy New Year.

Should know I'm hungover.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

made me the greatest gif ever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

THE assasin


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

THE sand warrior


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gambit


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Watching Peyton run like that is hilarious.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hellos.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That play was great.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Talking about Peyton's bootleg run.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Talking about something I have no clue about and about some guy named Peyton which I never heard of. I wish I new stuff .


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Talking about something I have no clue about and about some guy named Peyton which I never heard of. I wish I new stuff .


Peyton Manning=NFL quarterback

Gif=Play Peyton made during game against Raiders last week

Raiders lost 31-26 :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know which I despise more the obsession with Lights or the obsession with Layla.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^I am one of the few on this forum with a Scott Steiner obsession :side:

LIGHTS, what an overrated BABE


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS is not overrated!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao fucking cat.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

blue cat likes new years as well


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> LIGHTS is not overrated!


Lights isn't overrated because the word overrated doesn't do her justice. The Beatles are overrated, Michael Jackson is overrated. Lights is so much worse than that there needs to be a new word to describe how unwarranted the praise she gets is.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Pyro changed his name :shocked:

the other one is catchier tbh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perhaps, but I'm nowhere near as awesome as Wrex is. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just played the new back to the future game episode 1 It's ok but way better then the games for the nes about back to the future.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex? ~______~


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Urdnot Wrex? ~______~


http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Urdnot_Wrex


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Used to be a mutant, now you're an alien :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I know who that is.....should have change it to Miranda Lawson mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;9188907 said:


> Used to be a mutant, now you're an alien :hmm:


No, I was not Pyro from fucking X-Men. In fact, I hate Marvel. I'm a DC guy. I have no idea in hell why I chose that name, it just came to me one day.



> I know who that is.....should have change it to Miranda Lawson mmmmmmmmmm


>_>


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No, I was not Pyro from fucking X-Men. In fact, I hate Marvel. I'm a DC guy. I have no idea in hell why I chose that name, it just came to me one day.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

damn, i always pictured your posts coming from a mix of Pyro from x-men and dexter.. guess i was wrong 


the hardy video made me lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm downloading mass effect 2 demo and going to try it once again this time on the ps3. see if I can get into it or not this time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

im replaying it atm and loving it, im tempted to get part 1 just to fill the void when part 3 comes out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what other games do you have? And what systems do you have?


This year I can't wait for Dragon Age II, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim and the old republic to come out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> im replaying it atm and loving it, im tempted to get part 1 just to fill the void when part 3 comes out.


You've never played 1? Shit, you missed a TON of story. I'm kinda surprised you love it as much as you do considering, as Mass Effect is really a series that demands you to know all of it to fully understand it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao It took me a while to realize that Pyro changed his name, I was wondering who the fuck this Urdnot Wrex guy was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Could've just looked at my banner. ~_~


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm usually not that attentive.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I remember when her first came here and had the username panic. we used to be some what close back then in the good old days.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NasJayz said:


> what other games do you have? And what systems do you have?
> 
> 
> This year I can't wait for Dragon Age II, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim and the old republic to come out.


I have a pc, and right now I mirror's edge, mass effect 2, dead space, far cry 2fpalm, Medal Of Honor, Battlefield Bad Company 2, COD: Black Opsfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm, and other old games. Im tempted to get Dragon Age: Origins but fuck its 20 gb.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> You've never played 1? Shit, you missed a TON of story. I'm kinda surprised you love it as much as you do considering, as Mass Effect is really a series that demands you to know all of it to fully understand it.


I know but I heard that it wasn't good(gameplay wise), I still might get it because its only 10 bucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have mostly roms on my pc nes, snes, N64, sega, gameboy both color and advance. also the sims 3 and Back To The Future The Game episode 1.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is Sims 3 good?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah it's pretty good. I like the new stuff and the fact you can make your person evil.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

When you rep someone an image, do you use the same code as you would if inserting an image into a post?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I know but I heard that it wasn't good(gameplay wise), I still might get it because its only 10 bucks.


It's not as good as the second. It's not utterly flawless in every single way.....like the second, but it's still a great game. You need to buy it so that you can understand the entire story. You've missed a lot. It's actually a shame you played the second first. When you're finished #1, import your choices into #2. That will change a few things here and there about the second. 

The second may be a huge improvement on the first, but the first is NOT optional. It is vastly important for you to get the entire experience.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> It's not as good as the second. It's not utterly flawless in every single way.....like the second, but it's still a great game. You need to buy it so that you can understand the entire story. You've missed a lot. It's actually a shame you played the second first. When you're finished #1, import your choices into #2. That will change a few things here and there about the second.
> 
> The second may be a huge improvement on the first, but the first is NOT optional. It is vastly important for you to get the entire experience.


hmm I'll probably pick it up then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I should point out that even though the second is perfect, the first has probably the best moment in the entire series. You've got to see how epic a conversation with Sovereign is. Amazing, unparalled dialogue. There's various versions scattered across Youtube.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I was expecting to see you go with Kratos if you cashed in your name change.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

@[email protected] God damn Py-, I mean Urnot('-.-), I'll get it tomorrow. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Josh™;9189332 said:


> I was expecting to see you go with Kratos if you cashed in your name change.


Perhaps I should've, as it's an easier name for people to memorize, but I'm just on such a huge Mass Effect kick right now. I'm not playing God of War as much as I used to as well. Mass Effect has overtaken GOW as my favourite game series, so I wanted something ME related. 

If I win something next year, I'll consider it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting a name modification today since it's only open this weekend.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Same here, but I honestly can't think of anything at all. By the time I do, it will probably be closed. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You know who i havn't seen in hella days, Medo.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i feel as if i got ripped off..

Mass effect 2- 15$ new
Mass effect 1 - 45$ used ~_~


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's no way in hell you could get Mass Effect 2 for $15, none. Not even used. Something's up. It's not even a full year old.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah that makes no sense. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Mass Effect 2 £4.98\$7.76 - http://www.game.co.uk/Games/Xbox-360/Role-Playing/Mass-Effect-2/~r342328/?s=Mass+Effect+2

Which is, of course, an INSANE steal. I just bought Bayonetta, Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter, Wolfenstein and Lost Planet all for £20, which is decent enough too i'd say.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i just bought a Wii.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Excellent. I've never played on one but hear they're pretty fun.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hello.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dat ASS.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Dat RUN


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know it's not Christmas anymore. Probably the cat's fault for not catching that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

the cats jewish so his christmas lasts longer.. or something >.>


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

A Jewish Pussy. Too easy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Likes Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is in my face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Red Dead Redemption is not the 2010 Game Of The Year, regardless of what a couple braindead VGA producers think. It's the runner up.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

RDR was great but can't compare to ME2.



Hiplop™ said:


> i feel as if i got ripped off..
> 
> Mass effect 2- 15$ new
> Mass effect 1 - 45$ used ~_~


I bought ME2 for $50 and ME1 for $15. Both on the PC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR knows the deal.

And Dwight K. Schrute is the man.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol I remember that. Yeah Dwight is awesome.

btw have you played any of the ME2 DLC? If so what do you recommend?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've played everything.....except Overlord. I haven't gotten the chance to buy that yet. 

The majority of it is just new weapons, new armor, upgrades, etc. It's all great, but if you're pressed on funds, I would only recommend the storyline DLC. There's 3. The first released was called Zaaed - The Price Of Revenge. This DLC adds a character to your squad (not automatically, you find him. Zaaed is on Omega), a mercenary named Zaaed Massani. Includes a loyalty mission and some other things. The second DLC is called Kasumi - Stolen Memory. This DLC adds a character to your squad named Kasumi Goto (found on the Citadel), who is a professional thief. Includes a loyalty mission and some other things. This one is really nice because the loyalty mission takes place in an AMAZINGLY beautiful mansion. The last storyline DLC is called Lair Of The Shadow Broker and it's fucking incredible. It centers around Liara T'Soni and finding the Shadow Broker. All 3 are good pick ups.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome thanks. I heard that one of them was really disappointing but I didn't know which one. I'll be sure to check these out before the third one comes out; I'm not sure when that's going to be though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think any of them are disappointing (certainly it can't be Lair Of The Shadow Broker they meant, that was masterful), but I'm a Mass Effect junkie, consuming as much of this universe as possible. I can't get enough. I actually bought a Mass Effect BOOK just to get more. I hate reading books, I can't tolerate reading books, and yet I'm reading this and I'm liking this. I'm going to get the other two at some point as well. I'm dying for the 3'rd game to be released.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I love the games as well. I played through both twice as male/female but amazingly I never played as an evil character. I try to but I can't seem to follow through on it. I also never imported my character from the first game to the second either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never play evil either but I'm playing Renegade once on my current playthrough just to try for it. I can't follow through on playing as a woman, though. I just can't. Shepard for me has to be a guy. Always the default face as well. Can't find an appropriate custom Shepard, just not there. I've tried playthroughs with a female Shepard and I can't get past the first loyalty mission. For some reason, everybody thinks Jennifer Hale's voice work is so much better than Mark Meer's, but I'm just not seeing it.

You never imported? Blasphemy! You've got to make sure Wrex is still alive. His sequence is far better than Urdnot Wreav's.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I played them out of order so that's why I never imported. After I beat the first game I thought about it but I didn't want to import my female Shepard since I wanted to play through as a male. Playing as male and female gives it a lot of variety.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I still haven't played it yet! My brain can only function one game at a time:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What are you playing right now? ME2 is probably better than whatever it is.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> What are you playing right now? ME2 is probably better than whatever it is.


Assassin's Creed 2


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EZIO!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

i've fallen in love with him at the moment to be honest, it's rare I play a game and get really into it, Assassin's creed is one of them.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello all.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

some new poster


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> some new poster


yep


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, pay attention, Daniel. That's Josh. 

New, lol. Look at his join date. :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm surprised I even got that name. Platt is giving full name changes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe I should change my name to a video game character next. Maybe mario from the mario brothers .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Marston said:


> I'm surprised I even got that name. Platt is giving full name changes.


What, for good? I thought you only got a full change if you won an award. In fact, just the other day, somebody wanted a username and he said it was "too much of a modification".


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

He didn't say he was doing it. But I went from Josh™ to John Marston. And and another person got a full change. Maybe since today is last day he's being generous.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Or about Chris Redfield or Leon S. Kennedy from resident evil.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LMFAO i didnt even think it could be josh


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Really :lmao. I thought you were just joking. I thought you saw me request in the name thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Or how about that one guy from that one game.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> Or how about that one guy from that one game.


You should go with a Villain



The artist formally know as Pyro™ said:


> LOL, pay attention, Daniel. That's Josh.
> 
> New, lol. Look at his join date. :lmao


Have you heard the Nexus Punk theme mash up?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Marstons got nothing on the sand warrior >.>


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm starting to think lewis1711 is a relative of thepoof.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Aw. My name got changed . I guess I'll have to wait till the next time they allow name mods to get the full change.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao What a bush league thing to do. It was already changed. Shouldn't have even allowed the full name change in the first place then.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey peeps any recent (or old) games you can recommend I should get for the 360, wanna get some mor tomorrow 

P.s. - and no I don't wanna get Hello Kitty's Island Adventure >.>


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. I don't get why it was changed back. There is one person that got a bigger change than I did but theirs is still what they requested.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Hey peeps any recent (or old) games you can recommend I should get for the 360, wanna get some mor tomorrow


Mass Effect 1, Mass Effect 2, Gears of War 1, Gears of War 2.

Those are the exclusive ones. Red Dead Redemption and Assassins Creed II and Assassins Creed: Brotherhood are must haves as well. 

Mass Effect is the main series you need to get. Don't buy any of the others before you play it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Mass Effect 1, Mass Effect 2, Gears of War 1, Gears of War 2.
> 
> Those are the exclusive ones. Red Dead Redemption and Assassins Creed II and Assassins Creed: Brotherhood are must haves as well.
> 
> Mass Effect is the main series you need to get. Don't buy any of the others before you play it.


Got all those except ME1 and GOW... Might pick up ME1 actually only bout £5 at the mo. Did look at Gears of War, is it just a war game? Cuz I find them boring >.>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BambiKiller said:


> Got all those except ME1 and GOW... Might pick up ME1 actually only bout £5 at the mo. Did look at Gears of War, is it just a war game? Cuz I find them boring >.>


Well, pick up ME 1 then. It needs to be experienced to understand ME 2. 2 is the best game ever made, but the story is so big that there's things you need to pick up on. A lot of things.

Gears is a 3'rd person shooter (the good kind, the kind where you can see the character, not like Halo and COD), it does take place during a war between humans and locusts (who are basically large monsters) but I don't know how you could find it boring. The story is amazing and it's extremely graphic.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never played the Gears game and I probably never will since I have no plan on getting an 360.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

badass sig.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

His user title "More Cleavage" doesn't really fit with a Manning avatar.



Purple Kisses said:


> badass sig.


Thanks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I tried Mass Effect 2 once again and I' really sorry but I just can't get into it .


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It slow at first, but once you start upgrading and exploring....YOU GET YOUR MIND FUCK!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For me, it doesn't even start slow. I love ALL of it. I'm totally immersed in this universe, it's the best storyline I've ever seen, anywhere. Legitimately. TV, movies, games, you name it. It's fucking insane. 

If somebody can't get into it, too bad, it's your loss. I have the time of my life with it.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

It's a pretty awesome feeling when something affects you like that isn't it?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

It did for me, but soon after man that shit was awesome. I can't wait for part 3, its gonna own.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Totally awesome.

If 3 can top 2, I swear to God, I'll drop dead before the ending. I don't know how much better it can get without killing me. That's how epic 2 was.

IT'S LIKE HEROIN, WITHOUT THE SIDE EFFECTS


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll try it again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Air Quozzzzy*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Offline....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Now knows that I am 130 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal daddio!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

45 minutes till NXT. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

May have got Punk's "I Love Being In Phoenix" reference.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

there was a reference I taught he just liked Phoenix.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i lol'd


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> May have got Punk's "I Love Being In Phoenix" reference.


Should know that I didn't even think of it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phoenix has something to do with straight edge and or pepsi?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Beth Phoenix.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't know punk liked manly women but it makes sense I mean look at who he's currently dating.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chick Magnet Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Sucks :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Michelle McCool*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NEXUS = Ke$ha


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Dallas Cowboys fan.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

whos punk currently dating? him and phoenex broke up?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hellow*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Awesome sig Medo


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

rep time rep for everyone if you didn't get any that just means I don't like you.















Or I just gave too much in the last 24 hours and you have to wait.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Thanks James 

Sup guys ?*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am watching Ghost Hunters, and you?*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am about to get in bed..*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the wings on my shoes have shrunk and now the moths won't eat my kidneys! When I shake my state capitol it only yields three fairy napkins but how... 

my banana slippers are like water boats because when the moon winks sometimes it burns my hamster punches...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

some people came to my house yesterday and took me to this nice place I now live a room with padded walls the nice people let me keep my laptop it kind of hard to sleep at night with this funny jacket they give me. For some odd reason I can't move my arms in it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like to play video games but I hear in Soviet Russia video games play you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Offline...


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

same.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Stratus..*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MEDO!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sup ?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

not much, how about you?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Juat watching Raw this week.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cena fan :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Orton lover *


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Batista lover.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista sucks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

yes and so does his daughter


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG Medo is using my banner! sweet!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i'd be using your banner if you made a new one for me


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

no


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> OMG Medo is using my banner! sweet!


*I like it *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> no


yes :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Does the blue cat play on the ps3?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

he lives on the ps3 :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to try and sell my broken ps3 on ebay to see if I can get any monies for it.


Last month when i got my new ps3 oddly it came with a free cat.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:lmao free kitteh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should change his avatar to something besides that fucking weird blue cat for once.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

My ps didn't come with a kitten


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is promoting 2 of the best games of last year.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should change his avatar to something besides that fucking weird blue cat for once.


i like it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

No one did my banner request


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just put god of war collection and assassins creed 2 and brotherhood on gamefly to rent next hopefully there as good as I hear there are.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They definately are.



Hiplop™;9207384 said:


> i like it


I like my avatar but I'm not gonna keep it forever...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i just can't think of a good replacement.. plus the commercial never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm a fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> *i just can't think of a good replacement*.. plus the commercial never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

some reason that post made me chuckle

i would put that as my avy, but I haven't finished the game, because my 360 crashed while playing it

so in 2-3 days i'll finally have mass effect 1 & 2 played


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well you could always come to my house I has a 360 we can invite everyone from the above you thread for a sleep over and play video games all night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wolfpack in the hoooooouse.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

um ok..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> some reason that post made me chuckle
> 
> *i would put that as my avy*, but I haven't finished the game, because my 360 crashed while playing it
> 
> so in 2-3 days i'll finally have mass effect 1 & 2 played


I want your word that you'll put it as your avatar when you're done playing the games. >_>


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> well you could always come to my house I has a 360 we can invite everyone from the above you thread for a sleep over and play video games all night.


Weird thing is. Since me and you live in the same city that's kind of a realistic possibility.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Should know he has a tremendous avatar and sig.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Absolutly.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*T Sweezy.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Awe$ome.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hows it going PK?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

good, just listening to music.

U?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

some chick with big tits


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello internet people.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hello


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

hey peeps, thank god i got that sorted!!! Cleaning my windows at 2am :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Furrier than who?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i walk alone.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

THE ANIMAL


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey all.

Superb sig, PK.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Y thank you.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

I do admittedly have to ask though - Who is she? 

Pretty sure I recognise her from somewhere.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

THERES A HURRICANE COMING THROUGH


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAZUPWITDAT?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cody Deaner is RVD's mystery opponent. Getttttttter!*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

who?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Uhhh.... Collin Walker Delaney Braden Braddox F'N Babbaconush.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*M-I-K-E-Y*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up James?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I still love that vagina dropkick from NOC 09 in your sig Stratus.

Edit-Or just part of your roatating sig. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that my favourite wrestler just won the TNA world title.....and I'm disappointed that I can't give a shit, because it's TNA. :$


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

There would be alot more interest if he won the the WWE title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed there would be. A true shame that'll never happen, he deserves it more than anyone.

Anyway, I'm off for now. Later.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, a guy who is very loose with his in ring work, is a PR nightmare with some of the stupid things he says, cuts promos that go so far off the point that you may as well not have them because they're not furthering anything in the end, and is fairly injury prone "deserves" a world title more than anyone.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kqFa06h7oo&feature=sub

I was dancing like this when Jeff lost.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

has a great sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

has a great avatar


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

likes Cheryl Cole


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

reads a lot of books.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*White trash, and red necks! The following contest is sheduled for one fall.... hailing from dunkin donuts... from the great state of obesity!! Brother Ray and Brother Dvon, Team 3D!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Jason?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Mike. 

Not much. Just browsing WF and trying to avoid Genesis spoilers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just listening to music but probably going to bed here soon, ive been awake since 5am and really need some sleep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Above You Thread is better than the Chatbox still 

Whats ^ Mike?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that his avatar is making me gag by having to look at the worst artist in the history of music.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol I got red repped and called a moron because I didn't like mass effect 2. fucking mass effect 2 fanboys are worse then the call of duty fanboys which I didn't think could be possible. I guess it's a sin to not like the game since God himself made it.


I just watched tna Genesis and loved it. MR ANDERSON








ANDERSON.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't care less if you hate Mass Effect 2, but I'm yet to see a criticism that isn't misinformed.

I DON'T LIKE THIS BECAUSE THE DEMO HAD TOO MANY CUTSCENES. OH YEAH AND SCI FI SUX TOO LOL.

Also, Anderson's title win means absolutely nothing, which is quite unfortunate. Unless you win the world title in the WWE, it doesn't count.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Ehh, might as well enjoy his run on top of _something_. TNA Champion may mean shit these days but at least he's been given the ball.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

These days? It never did mean anything. 

He may be on top of something but that something is a nothing organization. And sure, they have some big WWE stars, but what does that mean? They're still an unknown, irrelevant organization. I'll bet 99% of the audience at Raw last night doesn't even know about it.

I'm not asking for much, I just want a 1 minute world title reign in the WWE and then Randy Orton can shoot him in the head for all I care after that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I couldn't care less if you hate Mass Effect 2, but I'm yet to see a criticism that isn't misinformed.
> 
> I DON'T LIKE THIS BECAUSE THE DEMO HAD TOO MANY CUTSCENES. OH YEAH AND SCI FI SUX TOO LOL.
> 
> Also, Anderson's title win means absolutely nothing, which is quite unfortunate. Unless you win the world title in the WWE, it doesn't count.


How many times is Ric Flair world champion to you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As many times as he's officially counted as being world champion, 16, but you CANNOT compare the NWA to any other organization but WWE NOW. The NWA was a massive juggernaut the size of the WWE, everything that happened there, in Flair's time was legitimate. TNA is a tiny, unknown organization that no one cares about.

If I was to consider Anderson a world champion now, I'd be putting the TNA title on the level of WWE's, and it's not. I'd be lying to myself, and I can't do that...even though WWE did in fact try to make him one of their own world champions.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Meh, the guy is reigning as a World Champion on national television. Switch your glass from half-empty to half-full or something. I swear, you're never going to be satisfied as a fan if you can't identify and acknowledge progress outside of winning one of WWE's World Titles.

I'm not defending TNA at all. I'm just saying the guy has accomplished something. Be happy for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;9223857 said:


> Meh, the guy is reigning as a World Champion on national television. Switch your glass from half-empty to half-full or something. I swear, you're never going to be satisfied as a fan if you can't identify and acknowledge progress outside of winning one of WWE's World Titles.
> 
> I'm not defending TNA at all. I'm just saying the guy has accomplished something. Be happy for him.


National television that gets 0.000001 ratings and nobody knows about or watches. You're right, I'm not going to be satisfied because WWE are the big dogs that run everything and gain all the fanfare and TNA are a small organization that caters exclusively to smarks. They don't even travel across the country, their shows are so small they take place at a Disney theme park and the fans don't even pay to get in.

He should've been a world champion in the WWE and gone down in the history books as having a real title. I can't be happy for him because he's won basically the equivalent of a CZW title. Winning the "world" title in TNA means less than winning the WWE Tag Team titles. Like I said, I'll bet most people who watch WWE don't even know about it, what does that say?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

In the world of professional wrestling, the one that we as fans don't live in, trust me, the TNA Championship *is* a real title. Certainly a big cut above CZW as far as professional wrestling standards are concerned.

I just wish you could see progress outside of winning one of WWE's World Titles. There have been so many great stories throughout professional wrestling's history that you've either not gotten the full effect of, or just missed entirely, because you can't bring yourself to find the true value in the business.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should know that his avatar is making me gag by having to look at the worst artist in the history of music.


Ke$ha's much better than these guys...






:lmao There are Youtube comments for that that actually defend the song.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree with Pyro, TNA title shouldnt be a real accomplishment to anyone.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Punk and Sheamus


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Marks for Velvet's Ass, and is Mikey. Hows it going?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty good, just watching Inception.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

king's reign supreme.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Stratus said:


> Pretty good, just watching Inception.


That is a great movie.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Josh!


----------



## DTJ (Jul 24, 2006)

Likes the packs


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

somehow knows my favourite football team :hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fucking Hiplop....


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Likes John Cena's theme :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is just classic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ASS..


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

You don't have to put the dots anymore. The minimum characters for a post has been made 1.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ASS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I remember this.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BLACK ND YELLOW remix music vid is the shit. good call PK


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

1


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

EvoLution™;9225254 said:


> In the world of professional wrestling, the one that we as fans don't live in, trust me, the TNA Championship *is* a real title. Certainly a big cut above CZW as far as professional wrestling standards are concerned.
> 
> I just wish you could see progress outside of winning one of WWE's World Titles. There have been so many great stories throughout professional wrestling's history that you've either not gotten the full effect of, or just missed entirely, because you can't bring yourself to find the true value in the business.


I wholeheartedly agree with this. We all know Pyro only cares for the E, but Anderson's title reign is definitely worth checking out. Especially if you're a fan of his mic work as much as Pyro, at least check the guy out. 

If Anderson considers this the big one he's been forever waiting for, than that's all that should matter to all of us as his fans. Let's just sit back and enjoy the guy finally living out his dream.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks sheik I love that song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this. We all know Pyro only cares for the E, but Anderson's title reign is definitely worth checking out. Especially if you're a fan of his mic work as much as Pyro, at least check the guy out.
> 
> If Anderson considers this the big one he's been forever waiting for, than that's all that should matter to all of us as his fans. Let's just sit back and enjoy the guy finally living out his dream.


It isn't that I "only care for the WWE", it's that I only care for wrestling organizations that have actual importance. If TNA was the size of the WWE, then I'd "care" for them, so to speak, but TNA is a miniscule organization that nobody knows about that runs their shows out of a Disney theme park that fans don't even pay to get in. If Anderson considers winning their title "the big one" then he's fucking wrong and that's all there is to it. He had his opportunity at having the real title, the title that defines the business and he lost it and he'll probably never have another shot at it as long as he's alive.

He beat a WWE main eventer for the belt, I'll give him that much, but it doesn't mean anything because the belt itself is worthless, and even then, nobody knows it happened apart from the 2% or so of wrestling fans that are Smarks.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I think a lot more people know of TNA than you think. People just choose not to watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And what does THAT say? That's even worse...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

That also says that you saying people don't know TNA is very inaccurate. I don't know one wrestling fan who's never heard of TNA. It's just the booking is God-awful. They're well known all across the globe, and you do realize they travel all the time right? At the end of this month Anderson will be defending that belt in the UK, France, Scotland and a bunch of other countries.

To most wrestling fans that *IS* a World title, and I'm sure Anderson considers it one as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I stand by what I said about most people not knowing TNA, I wasn't saying you were right. I'm just saying if that's the case, then that's even worse and makes them more irrelevant because people are willingly turning away from it. I don't believe that, though. Look at how popular guys like Jeff Hardy and Kurt Angle were in WWE, if everybody knows they're there, why aren't they watching it? The booking is God awful in WWE too, so don't give me that excuse. TNA may travel in Europe, but all of their television is done in the same location. A tiny Disney theme park in Orlando that fans don't even pay to attend shows to. 

If it's considered a world title, then it's a world title in name only, not status, because it's damn sure not on the level of the WWE title and WWE World Heavyweight Championship, which it HAS to be in order to be considered a legitimate world title, because if it's not worth that much, then it's worth would only be equivalent to a midcard title. Until Anderson comes back to the WWE and wins their world title, which he never will, he's not a world champion. That goes for Christian too.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

People do know TNA. Okay, maybe the ratings haven't risen in a while, but you do realize they average 1.6 million viewers a week? That's well above average for most TV shows, so don't shorthand how many viewers TNA gets. Their awareness is up there, and it went up *CONSIDERABLY* in the last year with RVD, Hardy, Hogan, and Flair coming in, and attention from a lot of different media outlets. They're also the most watched show on Spike TV. And did you really just say WWE's booking is just as bad? You do realize TNA is gimmicks galore with no buildup at all, random swerves, heel turns, random factions, and has absolutely no continuity whatsoever. The booking is no where near WWE's hence why they've never created their own stars. They've also never had that "top guy." They just keep switching off between guys and are very impatient. It's pretty much a fact that TNA's booking pales in comparison to WWE's. To say they're no different is asinine. 

TNA is on national television watched by millions, they travel all across the nation all year long and around the globe as well, their belt is a world title dude. There's no disputing that shit. It's defended all across the world and is the highest achievement you could have in that company. Don't be stubborn bro. Well... I forgot who I'm arguing with here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What awareness? they had more momentum in 2009 compare to 2010.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Momentum and awareness are two completely different things.

In 2010 they've signed Hogan and Hardy. One's the most popular wrestler of all time, and the other is one of the most popular wrestlers today. Those 2 signings alone brought them all kinds of headlines and whatnot. Not to mention they've garnered three of their highest ratings of all time in 2010 as well. They've had WAY more media attention in 2010 than they've had all of their other 7 years combined. Oh yeah, and there's that J Woww chick.

Fact is, more people are aware of TNA than ever. Fact also is, a lot of people choose not to watch it because the writing/booking is terrible, and there are way too many other good shows to watch on Thursday nights.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sheik said:


> and there are way too many other good shows to watch on Thursday nights.


TNA's the best show on Thursday nights bruh.

:side:


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Has a friendly face.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> TNA's the best show on Thursday nights bruh.
> 
> :side:


It's the funniest show on Thursday nights when Jersey Shore isn't in season. For sure.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jersey Shit imo. 8*D


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

your opinion sucks child.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Probably woke up today with a smile on his or her face.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Season 3 doesn't start here until the end of the month. I can't keep up with you yanks.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

damn sucks for you, there's a new episode tonight 

shit's going down.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

I assume enjoys, or at least one point in his or her life enjoyed, wrestling and discussing wrestling.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So they had more awareness in 2010 but that means more people rejected it since they weren't able to keep those new audience. Fact is TNA has hurt themselves a lot more than ever before, I'm very intrigued as how they will perform on the road. If they fail this then God knows what their next step will be.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sledge. said:


> I assume enjoys, or at least one point in his or her life enjoyed, wrestling and discussing wrestling.


I'm training to be a Pro Wrestler bro 

Sledge made an entertaining rant today.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> *So they had more awareness in 2010 but that means more people rejected it* since they weren't able to keep those new audience. Fact is TNA has hurt themselves a lot more than ever before, I'm very intrigued as how they will perform on the road. If they fail this then God knows what their next step will be.


And that's my point.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Has Alberto Del Rio in his avatar, but you, you already knew that.


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Sterling is the man.



Sheik said:


> I'm training to be a Pro Wrestler bro
> 
> Sledge made an entertaining rant today.
> 
> ...


No way, that's insane. Hit us up with some videos when you have a match.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

My first match wont be until August of this year once I'm fully done with my training.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whats your wrestling name.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

His Green Bay Pack beat my Eagles

Its sucks man.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry about that.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

So theres a new zodiac sign. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...oph_n_808567.html#s223863&title=kristin_leigh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MIKEY!!!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hows it going bro? I love the you are using the Velvet theme again *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty good, thanks. How are you?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Mikey and James. All good I hope


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Stratus said:


> Pretty good, thanks. How are you?


*Totally Awesome, Blossom.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Main Event Mafia


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kaitlyn <3

How was your day so far Mike?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Boring. I spent the last 2hrs of work just standing around, there was nothing to do


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Following Announcement Has Been Paid For By The New World Order...*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Haven't been in here for a lil while. Whats Sup people


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i hope The Jets kick Pittsburgh's ass.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should know i hope the packers kick everyones ass


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pitt is going to carve......them.........up chico!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Should know that i hope The Jets kick Pittsburgh's ass.


Should know I hope so.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Your hopes shall be crushed then juniorr!*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and then yours will be crushed by GREEN BAY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that im choosing the Packers to win the superbowl, mostly because i dont like the Jets, Steelers or Bears.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm picking the Packers cause Rodgers and that D is in fuck your dreams mode right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Mikey.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

No school tomorrow


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i didnt have school today, but i have an exam tommorow


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is better than me.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I have no idea what his gif is from.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Dark Knight. That's Two Face


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never seen it. I thought it was some guy who got badly burned.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has an awesome sig, should change it to when Pauly sees his stalker again and gets water/ice thrown in his face

:lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a hillarious gif :lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Edit: @ADR LaVey

It is. That's how Harvey Dent became Two Face in this movie


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

There was a book i read recently where a scene sorta similar to that happened.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

So I was kind of right then.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ADR you always make yourself the cool sigs 

Jk, I love mine. <3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You MUST see The Dark Knight ADR, no if ands or buts about it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. It's a great movie. The Dark Knight Rises comes out summer 2012


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll probably see it before then. I've heard great things about it but just haven't got around to seeing it yet.



Sheik said:


> ADR you always make yourself the cool sigs
> 
> Jk, I love mine. <3



After I found the footage of the Benz for your sig, I got the idea. I went with that footage because that's my favorite of all the cars he has driven to the ring.



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Has an awesome sig, should change it to when Pauly sees his stalker again and gets water/ice thrown in his face
> 
> :lmao


That was hilarious.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive seen The Dark Knight, It was ok. Havent really been interested in the Batman movies in a long time, I think the original 1989 Batman was the one i liked best, Im more into Superman. He's always been my fav superhero


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I keep hearing they are rebooting the Superman franchise.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah Snyder is directing it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WHATS UP?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fuck i hate having a headache.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Ive seen The Dark Knight, It was ok.


FAIL, The Dark Knight was fucking EPIC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's true, but Mike has horrible taste. Everybody knows that.

I've seen it around 13 or 14 times myself. It's a must watch for anyone like ADR who hasn't seen it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That movie really makes you appreciate acting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I won't go that far, it's not The Godfather part 1 or anything. Ledger's performance certainly does but the rest of the cast isn't anything overly special. They were good enough to put out an extremely good movie, though.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Ledgers performance was spectacular. But the rest of the performances are extremely under-rated. Every actor in the film puts on a great performance. 

The movie is just epic in general tbh


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I enjoyed the bank scene.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I love the part where the Joker tries to take out the truck that Harvey Dent was in.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:gun: Research paper


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

should join my mafia game :hmm:

after reading the rules of course


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mafia is still going on 0_0.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah, im hosting one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I used to love mafia I hosted a few before. Resident evil mafia was awesome.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you should join mine, NasJayz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't played in years but Ill try.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck with your soul


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my mom is playing super mario on my ps3  lol


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know the symbol  is only reserved for CM Skittle 

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i get a chance to meet Mickie James in April. Cant wait


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That's awesome.  She's my favorite diva of all time, I would love to meet her. I've never seen her wrestle live before I probably never will since shes in TNA and they rarely come out to the West Coast.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just happened to notice the poster that was posted in the WOW section about her match with Sara Del Ray and that city is very close to where i live, definately not passing up a chance to meet Mickie . Daffney came to the same place back in October but i had to work that night.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, there would be no way I would pass that up either if I lived that close. I almost went to a Chickfight event in San Francisco a few years back. Cheerleader Melissa was wrestling. I regret not going.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I gotta check and see if theres gonna be any other TNA knockouts at that show too, Hopefully Madison, Angelina or Tara will be wrestling.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It looks like an all women event so there's a good chance. Probably a some wrestlers from Shimmer there as well. Do you buy tickets there or can you buy them in advance?

Sup Medo.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think they are just bought at the event, i couldnt find anyone selling tickets the last time when Daffney was there.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup guys.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey Jason

NM just got home and relaxing atm.

How about you ?




Hi Scamp !*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll say hi to Mickie for you, Medo :side:

NM Scamp, just watching some movies. You?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*And How are you going to do that Mike ? :side:*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *And How are you going to do that Mike ? :side:*


I get to meet her on April 2nd.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh that's great!

Is it TNA event ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah, its a All Womens wrestling event thing. She wrestles against Sara Del Ray. The poster for it is in the WOW section


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh that's amazing, Lucky you *


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i just got my NEXUS shirt.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive got one as well. Also got Cena's new shirt recently


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Ive got one as well.


You haven't burned it yet?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hey Pyro


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Im going to buy the new NeXses shirt at the live event this Sunday.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that the Jets will beat Pittsburgh :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

and then be humiliated by GREEN BAY


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Pitt are going to become 6-Time, 6-Time, 6-Time, 6-Time, 6-Time, 6-Time! SuperBowl Champions!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> and then be humiliated by GREEN BAY


I hope so 

as long as the Steelers get eliminated


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Wait the Raiders aren't in the playoffs? :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just made a shitty gif from SmackDown tonight.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i can't make gifs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm pretty good at making them.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

which program do you use, PK?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fireworks 8


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Packers fan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I using a gif I made.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Makes me wanna watch porn everytime i see his sigs.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Her husband, was a hard working man,
Just about a mile from here.
His head was found in a driving wheel, 
But his body never was found.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hi Mike *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey James


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What r u Up2?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just watching Family Guy, you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am watching House of Anubis and waiting on Smackdown *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Main Event Mafia


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Rihanna fan. :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Clearly knows that Rihanna > Lady Gaga :side:


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

^Lives in London so has likely knifed at least three people.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Clearly knows that Rihanna > Lady Gaga :side:


Even though ive got Rihanna in my sig, im a bigger fan of Gaga


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I'm not a fan of either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I like both.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Doesn't grasp the concept of the "Above You" thread.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

No one usually follows that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is online


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is that 2 faces look for arkham city Josh?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep. I'm also looking forward to seeing The Riddler.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Rihanna fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Morrison fan.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know the Steelers are going to have their 7th Superbowl win.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

AARON RODGERS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope not.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has an overrated singer in his sig :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has tits in his sig.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has some nauruto (however the hell it's spelled) jibberish in his sig


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

you should watch Naruto, gaara is a total badass


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

should know that anime sucks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its overrated :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Offline


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

PK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR you know i'm gonna have to ask you cause you make my avatar plz tell me you have a Greg Jennings or BJ RAJI or Donald Driver or Sam Shields gif from the NFC title game.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I recorded the 7 minute highlight package on DVD that aired on Sports Center last night.  You want a sig gif?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello beliEVE.

yes a sig size one plz ADR.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CLEAVAGE


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Which player do you want in the gif?

*edit*

Sup Mike?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM Jason, just listening to music. you?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NM either. Just got back from the grocery store and I'm just relaxing now.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yooo Jason what up bro


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

@ADR That gif is awesome. Kinda reminds me of something i made for Mickie James on twitter, I had messaged her saying that i had just seen her new ring attire after she debuted and (This pic) is my reaction and it was a pic of Brian from Family Guy making the same face, she thought it was hillarious.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup man. I read that you're going to Raw tonight. Nice.

I thought about getting tickets for the EC ppv in Oakland but decided not to.

*edit*

Thanks. When I saw that episode I knew I had to use that clip for something. Velvet seemed like the perfect choice.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yessir I'm about to head out here in a little bit...

Still nothing compared to what I've got planned for Mania weekend though. 2 ROH iPPV's, HOF Ceremony, Wrestlemania, and RAW afterwards.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn.  That probably cost you a fortune.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is mourning the loss of an ROH winter cap. 

Good thing no one stole my Iron Maiden and Motörhead ones.

EDIT ~ Interupted, damn. >_>


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Damn.  That probably cost you a fortune.


not really, the tickets for all the shows cost me no more than 300, I'm driving out there and sharing a hotel room for 4 nights with 2 others so that's not gonna cost me more than a couple hundred. (my aunt is a manager of a hotel so she's gonna get us the rooms for cheap!) 

Whole trip will be around 500-600 at the most, and that's including gas money, tickets for events, and lodging. Totally worth it! 



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Is mourning the loss of an ROH winter cap.
> 
> Good thing no one stole my Iron Maiden and Motörhead ones.
> 
> EDIT ~ Interupted, damn. >_>


I know dude, I'm fucking pissed. I wanted to wear it tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Which player do you want in the gif?


IDK they all had big plays, but if you could do one of the Sam Shields INT to end the game or the BJ RAJI pick 6 with the dance that would be EPIC.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright.



Sheik said:


> not really, the tickets for all the shows cost me no more than 300, I'm driving out there and sharing a hotel room for 4 nights with 2 others so that's not gonna cost me more than a couple hundred. (my aunt is a manager of a hotel so she's gonna get us the rooms for cheap!)
> 
> Whole trip will be around 500-600 at the most, and that's including gas money, tickets for events, and lodging. Totally worth it!


Damn, that's not bad at all. Are the seats pretty decent?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i am currently wearing an Aaron Rodgers jersey.

-EDIT-

fan of Anderson Silva


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Damn, that's not bad at all. Are the seats pretty decent?


Yeah all the seats are average pretty much, nothing spectacular and definitely not in the nosebleeds. 

Actually pretty excited for the HOF ceremony, never been to one even though I went to Mania 23 and 24. You should go to EC, it's looking like it'll be pretty great considering last years. (in my opinion at least)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is it me or does ARD look like popeye the sailor when he laughs in the Sheik's avatar?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im going to WM 28 if its in toronto


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Me too Hiplop no doubt about it. Only a 3 hour drive 

Even though I'm going to be a wrestler in 3 months, and it's pretty much an unwritten code that you can't go to a wrestling show unless you're booked on it or trying to get booked onto it.

Fuck that noise though, Wrestlemania is Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

But you don't know if it's even going to be in Toronto...

If you go there, make a sign to identify yourself. It doesn't have to say your forum name or anything, you just have to tell us what's on the sign. Something like "Push Alex Riley DAMMIT" would be nice. :side:



> I know dude, I'm fucking pissed. I wanted to wear it tonight.


Well, it's an unfortunate situation, but you can always get another one. If you want it that badly, that is.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that rule is awful.


I'll do something crazy like that, Pyro :side:


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never been to a WM but I'll be going to WM30 or die trying.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, tough break for you. WM 30 is the same night as the Mad Men convention in New York City where Jon Hamm is going to be hosting the unveiling of the 12 hours of previously unseen footage.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Pretty sure it'll be in Toronto, but either way I'll probably be there. Shoot, I might be booked for the ROH shows the nights prior to Mania if everything goes well .

And about the hat, yeah I'll probably by another one. It's not a big deal really, I just made a joke about it and started some crazy fad. lool


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

its most likely in toronto tbh


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh, tough break for you. WM 30 is the same night as the Mad Men convention in New York City where Jon Hamm is going to be hosting the unveiling of the 12 hours of previously unseen footage.


I'd skip WM to see this tbh, jk if the world hasn't blown up yet in 2012 I plan on going to WM30.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wish wrestlemania would come ear where I live .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, more idiotic speculation about Christian winning the world title.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol Christian winning the world title. I have no idea what would be worse tbh. It would be like if doink the clown came back and won the world title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

lol at hating Christian. Only a fan of that fat pig Mickie could have such terrible taste.

Amazing charisma, fantastic mic skills, best in ring performer in the company behind Danielson....nah, fuck him. Not world title material.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

If that were to happen at WM 28, that would be fucking amazing, not against this happening any other time though


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I sometime's think Hornswaggle has a better shot at winning a world title before Christian, at least he'll always have the memories of being a former TNA and ECW champion though! .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, isn't that special.  Neither brand has any claim to legitimate world title status and most of the reigns were held by nobodies. Great memories.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hornswaggle would actually be a better champion then christian.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Swagger Soaring Eagle should be champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I also would like to see the Swagger Soaring Eagle as champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it wouldn't be any worse than Swagger himself being the champion, I guess.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> The Swagger Soaring Eagle should be champion.


Hells yeah.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

anyone from canada know what channel wrestling is on, with Bell express vu?

or if its on anything other than the Score


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> The Swagger Soaring Eagle should be champion.


Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, it wouldn't be any worse than Swagger himself being the champion, I guess.


I guess that means it would be vastly superior to Christian being champion too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio LaVey is on the right path. I'd mark for Ricardo becoming WHC.



> I guess that means it would be vastly superior to Christian being champion too.


That's a pretty stupid opinion.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez.


Who's that?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Ricardo Rodriguez is a good ring announcer and everything but the man looks like a shorter version of Lurch from The Addams Family, a very creepy looking man. Thus Swagger Soaring Eagle >>> Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Alberto Del Rio LaVey is on the right path. I'd mark for Ricardo becoming WHC.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty stupid opinion.


His TNA Title reigns were worse than Jeff Jarrett's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

First off, I never asked for your opinion, so I don't know why you're bringing this up, secondly, it's T-N-A. Stop right there, look at the 3 letters and you'll see the problem staring you right in the face. Their shows are written by people who make the WWE writers look like rocket scientists.



Jack Donaghy said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez is a good ring announcer and everything but the man looks like a shorter version of Lurch from The Addams Family, a very creepy looking man. Thus Swagger Soaring Eagle >>> Ricardo Rodriguez.


Actually, he looks like a fat, Mexican version of Cody Rhodes, but that doesn't matter. His look is funny, which adds to how entertaining he is.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> I guess that means it would be vastly superior to Christian being champion too.


well yeah but even Michael Cole would be superior to Christian being champion.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

"Dashing" Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Actually, he looks like a fat, Mexican version of Cody Rhodes, but that doesn't matter. His look is funny, which adds to how entertaining he is.


Everything he does is gold; I love him. Not as much as I love Del Rio though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WHATS UP? WHATS UP? Que Pasa! Que Pasa! :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> anyone from canada know what channel wrestling is on, with Bell express vu?
> 
> or if its on anything other than the Score


bump :argh:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> First off, I never asked for your opinion, so I don't know why you're bringing this up, secondly, it's T-N-A. Stop right there, look at the 3 letters and you'll see the problem staring you right in the face. Their shows are written by people who make the WWE writers look like rocket scientists.


And yet he still managed to be more boring than Jeff Jarrett as champion. That's not just TNA's booking at work.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> bump :argh:


lol I think there ignoring us.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> And yet he still managed to be more boring than Jeff Jarrett as champion. That's not just TNA's booking at work.


I'd be willing to bet that most TNA fans wouldn't support that opinion.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Double J, ain't he gay?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'd be willing to bet that most TNA fans wouldn't support that opinion.


I don't support it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Double J, ain't he gay?


He's married to Kurt Angle's ex-wife


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just started playing the God of war collection and I'm on the first one. I just killed a Hydra it's pretty good and way better then I taught it would be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God of War's amazing. It used to be my favourite series of all time until I discovered ME. Still holds amazing sentimental value, I love those games. They were SO fun when they were new to me. 

I really do need to whip out the collection again, only one I've played with any regularity in 2010 was III.



ADR LaVey said:


> I don't support it.


Of course not, you have good taste.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that i too have good taste.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> I just started playing the God of war collection and I'm on the first one. I just killed a Hydra it's pretty good and way better then I taught it would be.


I bought it a few weeks ago. I played both games awhile back but I want to play them again.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I'd be willing to bet that most TNA fans wouldn't support that opinion.


TNA fans also think Impact isn't total shit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know i got my tickets in the mail today for the Wrestling event im going to on April 2nd and Mickie James' picture is on the tickets, i wished Apr 2nd would hurry up already, i really want to meet her.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

So you were able to purchase tickets for it. How are the seats?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I got front row seats. $20 each


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice. For front row tickets to see Mickie wrestle, I would have paid triple that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

These are the Tickets


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Guard them with your life.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

$40 for those, damn right im guarding them


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MY NEW PS3 JUST GOT DELIVERED TO MY HOUSE.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fortunately I haven't need to replace mine yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope i never have to go through that again, mostly because id actually have to pay for it now if it breaks down again.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I saw your post in the gif request thread? Do you know what Impact it was when she held up the title? Any other dates you have for her WWE runs would help tremendously as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I cant remember which Impact it was but i do recall her holding up the title when she refereed that Knockouts title match at Bound for Glory. Her Divas title win at NOC '09 against Maryse and Her Womens title victory over Trish at WM22


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok I think I have clips of all that. Do you want it all in one gif or three separate gifs on one canvas?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

3 Seperate on one canvas will be fine


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, I'll work on it in a little bit.

You want any text on it? Similar to my text gifs I've made in the past?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a cool sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Ok, I'll work on it in a little bit.
> 
> You want any text on it? Similar to my text gifs I've made in the past?


The Lyrics to her theme song.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hardcore Country? I don't think that would all fit. :$ I could just put "Hardcore Country" somewhere in it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hardcore Country? I don't think that would all fit. :$ I could just put "Hardcore Country" somewhere in it.


Thats fine


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I found the one KC made you in less than a minute. It's a good thing to because my copy of BFG is incredibly glitched. 










Feel free to request something different though. I'll try to make whatever.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh thanks 

Remember those sigs of McCool you made before that had the gifs fading in and out on it? Could i possibly get one of those of Eve? With gifs of her doing the moonsault and that neckbreaker she did to Melina a couple weeks ago

-EDIT-

a sig like this...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Oh thanks
> 
> Remember those sigs of McCool you made before that had the gifs fading in and out on it? Could i possibly get one of those of Eve? With gifs of her doing the moonsault and that neckbreaker she did to Melina a couple weeks ago
> 
> ...


Sure. 

Exactly like that Michelle one? Same pattern?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, same pattern would be fine

Oh, who is that in your sig gif?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know who it is but it's from the intro to the show "Lingerie" on Cinemax.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

My gif >>> Your gif :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i was watching the news a few minutes ago and they said that there may be a boxing match between Lindsay Lohan and Paris Hilton :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

In Punk I Trust.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so confused why so many are betting Cena to win the Rumble. Even if he does win they will still lose credits.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Because hes John Cena.

TeamBlack43 add me on your PS3 NOW BITCHES.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Added. I'm pretty happy. Today I got off school for icy roads and now it's snowing so I'll probably get off school again tomorrow.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

The Corre - As if having a jobber stable on RAW wasn't enough


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Christina Hendricks- I'd love to cum at her.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Im a beliEVEr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Whats up guys? *


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

>.>


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ant!*

*Whats up?*


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nt much just flipping through ebay, see what I can buy. you?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

My friend made this awesome MV for me


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fucking Jehovah's Witness. Stop knocking on my door! :cuss:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

tell them you're jewish :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Extreme Angel said:


> My friend made this awesome MV for me


I don'tlike it >.> 



 in love with this one at the moment.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

5 day weekend


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Josh Marston said:


> 5 day weekend


Really? Fuck you. :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I have exams so i only have to go to school for 2 hours


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Really? Fuck you. :side:


:lmao 




Hiplop™ said:


> I have exams so i only have to go to school for 2 hours


I have mine next week. So I'll have 3 half days and a teacher workday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*(. Y .)*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BOOBS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiplop™ said:


> I have exams so i only have to go to school for 2 hours





Josh Marston said:


> I have mine next week. So I'll have 3 half days and a teacher workday.


I'm not old enough to have exams yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

HUGS


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I'm not old enough to have exams yet.


:lmao poor huga


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I marked like a little two year old when I saw Steiner's return to TNA yesterday


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

They should of gave him mic time.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Steiner/Flair promos will be epic


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lots of Boobs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*MIKEY MIKE MICHAELS*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Mickie.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Has 605 posts in this thread

@Nas, get yo punk ass into the mafia thread


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ owns this thread by 300 posts.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Just made this


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Has had the same avy for a fucking decade. 8*D


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

LIGHTS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IS A WHORE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHORES
BEWBS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

OFFLINE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

OTUNGA


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

HELLO


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know I'm ordering the Rumble


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hopefully the rumble will be good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Rumble pretty much got spoiled for me, I went on twitter and everyone was going crazy about the people supposedly returning. I just wonder if its actually true or not considering 2 of those rumored to return are supposed to return to TNA to take part in the "They" storyline. I usually dont believe that stuff until i see it actually happen.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RUMBLE TOMMOROW


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Winner of 2011 Royal Rumble : Zack Ryder. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

who do you guys think will win the rumble?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Cena to win the Rumble imo

Can't wait for "can you dig it, suckaaa" and maybe nWo music to hit tomorrow 

@Stratus, I don't want to spoil it more but Nash is in Boston with dyed hair


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Cena will probably win


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Blue cat will enter at #40


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I taught the blue cat was going to be the leader of they volume 2?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Cena to win the Rumble imo
> 
> Can't wait for "can you dig it, suckaaa" and maybe nWo music to hit tomorrow
> 
> @Stratus, I don't want to spoil it more but Nash is in Boston with dyed hair


Yeah, i heard about Nash already, as well as a former 5 time wCw champion and a former WWE champion


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

IMO Punk's winning the rumble, though I don't think it's going to be Cena/Punk for the title at WM. Instead, I'm thinking Cena wins the title at EC and then it's Cena/Miz/Punk/Orton at WM.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope Beth Phoenix eliminates Punk.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I see the last guys in the Rumble being Cena, Punk, and Nexus/Corre members

Who knows maybe we see the return of Trips


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao that sig of your is hilarious.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Punk better win the rumble.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena will win.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

As long Christian doesn't win I don't care who wins tbh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Clearly wants Punk to win.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nah, i clearly want Punk to get thrown over the top rope in record timing


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Punk for the win!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually don't want Punk to win because there's no way he's winning at WrestleMania. I'd rather he win the Elimination Chamber and get the WWE Championship. 

I mean, if he wins the Rumble, I'll still mark, it's a huge accomplishment, BUT, it's not the WWE Championship.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it means more at this point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrong. Nothing means more than a world title reign, except of course for ending the Streak, but that'll never happen, ever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I want Del Rio to win. I know it's a long shot but... he's ready to main event WrestleMania. If I was a new fan and saw him, I wouldn't think he has just been in the WWE for less than six months. I would think at least two years.

On a side note, I'll mark like crazy if Ricardo is in the Rumble.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want Christian to win, but since he has no chance whatsoever, I want Barrett to win and defeat Edge at WrestleMania in the SmackDown main event. He actually has a chance to win since the SmackDown title match won't go on last. If a heel wins the Royal Rumble and stays on Raw, it's a guaranteed loss. WWE always sends the crowd home happy.

Del Rio winning would be fine but he doesn't deserve it over Barrett. Give him MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh.....I still marked like a fucking school girl.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

So did I. That whole thing with santino was so pointless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I still think it would've been better if they showed the wrestlers drawing numbers like they used to, and he had drawn #1, and then some jobber like Ryder drew #40 and he paid them off to switch numbers. That would've been amazing, but still, a GREAT moment when he finally won. I'm definately buying the Rumble on DVD now.

I probably would anyway, but this just makes it a definite.

Interesting to note that ADR is the fastest person to ever win the Royal Rumble. He debuted in August. Lesnar also won it with less than a year on the roster, but he debuted way before the Rumble and won the title first.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

The rumble was amazing... bookers pop was unbelievable!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Even though he didn't do anything


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> The rumble was amazing... bookers pop was unbelievable!


Share your thoughts on the winner, please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Josh Marston said:


> Even though he didn't do anything


Tonight he did alot more that his whole TNA run.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Tonight i marked more times/harder than any other time in recent memory. Great night

and Pyro, im so happy ADR is going to WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good boy. I figured you'd be happy.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Royal Rumble was fucking awesome. Nash's and Booker's returns were fucking awesome. Del Rio winning was fucking awesome.

Orton/Miz just fucking sucked though.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I marked like crazy for Booker/Nash, that was fucking awesome! But yeah I'm glad to see ADR win, it's about time for the young guys to get a push.

Only thing I would change....put the belt on Ziggler! Edge is meaningless as champ, and Ziggs could have had a run until the chamber and dropped the belt to someone else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ziggler should never win the belt, EVER, he's fucking horrible. He has less stage presence than the Miz girl. Totally forgettable, overpushed garbage. Not much different than Drew Mcintyre, although, even less effective.

Edge doesn't deserve to have the belt, but we have a real champion in waiting ready to make an example out of him soon enough.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Otunga should be champ.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I marked like crazy for Booker/Nash, that was fucking awesome! But yeah I'm glad to see ADR win, it's about time for the young guys to get a push.
> 
> Only thing I would change....put the belt on Ziggler! Edge is meaningless as champ, and Ziggs could have had a run until the chamber and dropped the belt to someone else.


I'd rather watch Edge win a 100 titles than Ziggler win one. I still find Edge to be somewhat entertaining, Ziggler has never entertained me.

Booker and Nash returning was awesome. Havn't marked out that much in a year or two.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

TKOK™ said:


> I'd rather watch Edge win a 100 titles than Ziggler win one. I still find Edge to be somewhat entertaining, Ziggler has never entertained me.
> 
> Booker and Nash returning was awesome. Havn't marked out that much in a year or two.


I like Edge but god is he stale, I would just like to see something fresh. I would have been fine if Ziggler won then dropped the belt a month later!

I marked out more for Nash than Booker, Diesel brings back the memories


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Edge is pretty stale. I'd rather have Del Rio matched up with Edge(assuming he makes it through Elimination Chamber) than Del Rio/Ziggler though. 

Marked more for Booker, but i marked a lot for Nash.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Del Rio should never win the belt, EVER, he's fucking horrible. He has less stage presence than the Miz girl. Totally forgettable, overpushed garbage. Not much different than Drew Mcintyre, although, even less effective.


Couldnt agree more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shut the fuck up, kid. Nobody cares about your horrible opinion.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

I get it, Miz and Riley put Orton through the barricade. Thanks to your sig that is now my most seen moment of 2011 so far by a long long long long long way. It repeats so fast!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Forum Lurker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Couldnt agree more.


At first i thought Pyro actually said that and i was thinking, WTF, I thought he worshipped Del Rio?? :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Eve. 

Should know I was surprised that she won the championship but I don't mind it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Eve winning was stupid tbh. 

Del Rio winning the rumble was a big saving grace on the PPV.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's hard for me to care about Eve.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Eve winning was stupid tbh.
> 
> *Del Rio winning the rumble was a big saving grace on the PPV.*


That was just the cherry on top for the worst Royal Rumble ever, except for Dolph/Edge.

Edge vs ADR is not going to sell at all.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Will if Christian is in mix

Brothers with Edge, but you already knew that 

and

Del Rio put him out


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince would never allow Christian in a main event. Get real.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Christian, but the only way he would ever main event Wrestlemania is if it was a fatal four-way; maybe a triple threat.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows it would have been hillarious if Santino had won.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I would have been pissed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

May or may not know that I haven't posted here in a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry long time..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It has been a long time


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Prolly doesn't know that I just recently started watching a 'lil wrestling again so I thought I'd stop by hurr and see what was shakin'


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

brings teh doom


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Obviously knows that I'm like St. Nick...just instead of presents and good cheer, it's torture and DOOOM!!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

sounds like my kinda guy :side:


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Appears to have the same attraction to violence that I do..some call it unnatural but...ehhh, fuck them! :gun:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Is happy that Eve is champion.
:no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I'd rather have Eve as champ than LayCool. Sometimes I like LayCool and sometimes they annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Is happy that Eve is champion.
> :no:


Eve is awesome.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Probably knows that Eve is quite sexilicious. May also like to know that I just invented a new word


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Should be raiding small villages, rather than admiring Eve yum


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm still sick . why do I feel worse I should be felling better by now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Eve fan.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LIES!!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Melina fan.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Likes muy caliente Sarita, just like me.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Era of Getzlaf


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

STING


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Still has that overrated Lights in his sig :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I couldn't care less about Sting, I just want Barrett to do something that'll mean more than getting squashed by Taker. If Sting saves us from Barrett/Taker, by all means.

EDIT ~ Thinks Lights is overrated.

Wow, you actually got something RIGHT? What the fuck has gotten into you all of a sudden?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lights is as overrated as Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only to you since you have shitty taste, as anybody can tell just from looking at that ugly twat in your sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol lights.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Lights either. 

Good. She's got the singing ability of a rat. I'm amazed people think that's how somebody should sound, it's not. It's a total insult to good female singers.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm marking out bro.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Doesn't like Lights either.
> 
> Good. She's got the singing ability of a rat. I'm amazed people think that's how somebody should sound, it's not. It's a total insult to good female singers.


shes a great singer :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™;9298845 said:


> shes a great singer :no:


Don't overuse that word.






This is what GREAT singing sounds like. That's how a pro artist that's properly trained should sound like.






This ISN'T. Horrible voice, ridiculously exagerated enunciation of words, generic music that sounds like almost every other mainstream pop artist for the last 15 years, and on and on. What's worse is that it's obviously edited. Like it wasn't bad enough, they had to edit it just for it to sound THIS bad. :lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that would be one of her autotunes songs, she does that because she likes the sound. 

her acoustic stuff is great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Her acoustic stuff is crap too. It's just not AS bad.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

she has a great voice, she might not sing your type of music, but she still is a great singer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It has nothing to do with the type of music she's singing, that isn't affecting my opinion. If somebody has a good voice, I'll say it. She sounds like crap. You can overuse the word great until the cows come home, you're never gonna convince me to go against what I already know as the truth.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Who gives a fuck if she can't sing, she's still smoking hot...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's the other thing, she's ugly. I'm not just saying that to go against your opinion, that's just what I see.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't totally hate Lights, i don't mind listening to her accoustic stuff. but the autotune crap needs to go.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've been meaning to watch Justified but I've never gotten around to it.

Seth Bullock being the lead is a good thing, might just force myself to watch it one of these days.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

May know I'm wondering if Urdnot Wrex is teh man formerly known as teh Pyro

*edit* Prolly has a better idea then most..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's me, Scott. I sent you a rep saying as much. 

I can explain the name if need be.....unless you're already familiar with it. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah lights is ugly. She reminds me to much of Ashlee Simpson.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Don't overuse that word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Come again?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> :lmao
> 
> Come again?


Since when did Michael Jackson become a great SINGER?

Can't argue with Frank, but Michael Jackson?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Are you fucking kidding? The pitch control and ranges the man could reach? Only comes once in a lifetime.

Best singer of all time. Sounded like a living angel.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah Michael was an amazing singer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, best singer of all time now that he's dead, just like every other popular singer. 

Whatever, I'm tired of arguing about music. Let's get back to me pissing people off with wrestling.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, it's me, Scott. I sent you a rep saying as much.
> 
> I can explain the name if need be.....unless you're already familiar with it. :side:


Ahh, haven't even checked out the old user cp yet. You'll probably have to explain that username to me too..the only reason I really knew it was you was because of the location


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

No actually, I've always considered him greatest of all time. I just wanted to know WTF were you thinking saying that abortion of vocals you posted is "great singing?"

Fucking horrendous.

But yeah as for wrestling, the haters have really been coming out of the woodworks since Del Rio won. I don't see how you could say a bad thing about the guy with a straight face. He's MADE to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Pyro are you gonna get Arkham City when it comes out?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, ADR is awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bringer of doom said:


> Ahh, haven't even checked out the old user cp yet. You'll probably have to explain that username to me too..the only reason I really knew it was you was because of the location


Ok, quick version, he's a character from the Mass Effect video games. His technical name is just Wrex, but his species puts the name of their clan first, and his clan name is Urdnot, hence Urdnot Wrex. 

Since you've never played ME, I have to HIGHLY recommend it. You'll be addicted in no time, especially to #2. Best game I've ever played, easily. It's an experience to behold.



> But yeah as for wrestling, the haters have really been coming out of the woodworks since Del Rio won. I don't see how you could say a bad thing about the guy with a straight face. He's MADE to main event Wrestlemania.


The only problem I have is that it really should've been Barrett instead. He's got more presence, better mic skills, and he's been built up more extensively. Del Rio should've really won MITB, but it doesn't matter much as long as they both get the belt this year.



> Hey Pyro are you gonna get Arkham City when it comes out?


Sure. My list right now is Mass Effect 3, Gears of War 3, Arkham City, Uncharted 3 and MK 9.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Taylor Swift > Lights


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Christina Hendricks > Swift > Lights


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)




----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Ok, quick version, he's a character from the Mass Effect video games. His technical name is just Wrex, but his species puts the name of their clan first, and his clan name is Urdnot, hence Urdnot Wrex.
> 
> Since you've never played ME, I have to HIGHLY recommend it. You'll be addicted in no time, especially to #2. Best game I've ever played, easily. It's an experience to


yea man, I have played ME and I loved it..never played the second one tho. Ironically, when I saw that UN I honestly thought it was Mass Effect related..honest..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Christina Hendricks > Swift > Lights


Hendricks does have to get points taken off though for being on the most boring show on television.



> yea man, I have played ME and I loved it..never played the second one tho. Ironically, when I saw that UN I honestly thought it was Mass Effect related..honest..


LOL, well then why did you not know the name? Did you not recruit Wrex in the original? I mean, technically, it IS possible, albeit highly irregular.

You've gotta play the second, it's fascinating beyond belief. Make sure to use an imported character so that your points and decisions carry over to the second.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

> The only problem I have is that it really should've been Barrett instead. He's got more presence, *better mic skills*, and he's been built up more extensively. Del Rio should've really won MITB, but it doesn't matter much as long as they both get the belt this year.


Moot point. As a Barrett fan, I find Del Rio far more entertaining.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm just glad one of them won. After Cena was eliminated I was expecting Orton to win.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

I was fine with either winning


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> Moot point. As a Barrett fan, I find Del Rio far more entertaining.


And as a Del Rio fan, I find Barrett far more entertaining.

I guess you win, sadly. For now, anyway. Winning the world title at WM is a lot better than doing a worthless job for a broken down has been.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

It'll be Sting vs. Taker imho.

Too many of my sources have confirmed this. Not that it means much, but still. It seems obvious to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just don't know if I can buy Sting being in the WWE, it's always been considered a huge stretch.

Whatever, do Sting vs Taker and give Barrett MITB and I'll be happy. MITB means more than doing a worthless job for a broken down has been.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sheik said:


> It'll be Sting vs. Taker imho.
> 
> Too many of my sources have confirmed this. Not that it means much, but still. It seems obvious to me.


I agree Sting/Taker will most likely be the main event, but hey so far nothing is confirmed....

Everyone is reporting that he hasn't signed with anyone yet


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL, well then why did you not know the name Did you not recruit Wrex in the original I mean, technically, it IS possible, albeit highly irregular.
> 
> You've gotta play the second, it's fascinating beyond belief. Make sure to use an imported character so that your points and decisions carry over to the second.


ah I don't know, I've been out of the wrestling loop for so long that I didn't know if it was related to that or not..lol. But yea, I read that you can carry over the info from your first game to the second..I really should buy it..i


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bringer of doom said:


> ah I don't know, I've been out of the wrestling loop for so long that I didn't know if it was related to that or not..lol. But yea, I read that you can carry over the info from your first game to the second..I really should buy it..i


LOL. Not sure how you could confuse the two, but, whatever. Wrestling's become quite different in the last year or two.

You really should buy it, you have no idea how good 2 is. It's become an addiction for me, it's part of my every day life now.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> I agree Sting/Taker will most likely be the main event, but hey so far nothing is confirmed....
> 
> Everyone is reporting that he hasn't signed with anyone yet


Well take for what it's worth but I associate with a lot of people involved in the business and most are pretty certain it's going down. 

Not saying I have *DIRECT* WWE sources, but there's a lot of talk going around.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Only played the second mass effect but I highly doubt anything can beat out the awesomeness of Thane/Garrus/Mordin.

Grunt is a weak character so if Wrex is like him he probably sucks imo.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL. Not sure how you could confuse the two, but, whatever. Wrestling's become quite different in the last year or two.
> 
> You really should buy it, you have no idea how good 2 is. It's become an addiction for me, it's part of my every day life now.


You must understand Gord, when I say out of the loop I mean I haven't watched wrestling in like 5 years so I didn't want to sound completely retarded..guess that's out the window now lol

And yea, I'm definitely going to have to get that game before 3 comes out..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrex isn't like Grunt, Grunt wasn't a good replacement at all. Grunt isn't even better than some of the random Krogan you run into, he's just...there. I couldn't care less about him. The Shaman and Okeer himself were fucking 10 times more interesting than Grunt.

You can see some videos of Wrex on Youtube if you like. His ME 2 appearance, where he replaces Wreav if he lives on Virmire in #1 might be good for you.

I'll give you 1 thing, though, it's damn hard to beat Mordin. Mordin is easily the best character in the series besides Wrex, I marked my fucking ass off for that Salarian bastard. Garrus is 3'rd, imo. Thane's great but I wouldn't put him near those 3.



> You must understand Gord, when I say out of the loop I mean I haven't watched wrestling in like 5 years so I didn't want to sound completely retarded..guess that's out the window now lol
> 
> And yea, I'm definitely going to have to get that game before 3 comes out..


LOL, oh, you're really out of it, then. Try catching up.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Well take for what it's worth but I associate with a lot of people involved in the business and most are pretty certain it's going down.
> 
> Not saying I have *DIRECT* WWE sources, but there's a lot of talk going around.


I'm sure there's a lot of talk, and I am positive that Vince would offer Stinger a 7 figure payday to go into the HOF and wrestle Taker the next night. I just won't believe it until I see Sting in a WWE ring, and according to most sources he doesn't have a deal yet.

It's entirely possible that Sting will debut on 2/21/11, but if it turns out to be La Parka I don't want you/others to be disappointed...although La Parka is the fucking man!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sig is too big. :side:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sting's signed man. I don't know what makes you think he's not, they're teasing his return with that vignette.

(YES, I 100% believe those are for HIM.)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Wrex isn't like Grunt, Grunt wasn't a good replacement at all. Grunt isn't even better than some of the random Krogan you run into, he's just...there. I couldn't care less about him. The Shaman and Okeer himself were fucking 10 times more interesting than Grunt.
> 
> You can see some videos of Wrex on Youtube if you like. His ME 2 appearance, where he replaces Wreav if he lives on Virmire in #1 might be good for you.
> 
> ...


 I only have a PS3 so I bought ME2 recently, I actually haven't finished, I'm at the mission where you have to get the Reaper IFF.

I have everyone loyal except Miranda because of that dumb fight. I didn't use the comic too cause of me not downloading the Cerberus Network til after I started playing pretty pissed about that because I don't like some of the default choices.

Yea Thane is my personal favorite character, I'm romancing him with my Fem Shep and his backstory is pretty great, I tend to like Assasins in general but they way he views his assasins is deep.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Sting's signed man. I don't know what makes you think he's not, they're teasing his return with that vignette.
> 
> (YES, I 100% believe those are for HIM.)


I think it's him to, but I will believe it when I see it!!

Here's sources saying he's _not signed yet or there are no plans for him:_

http://pro-wrestling.com/displaynews.php?area=1&sid=19274

http://pro-wrestling.com/displaynews.php?area=1&sid=19276

http://pro-wrestling.com/displaynews.php?area=1&sid=19269


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL, oh, you're really out of it, then. Try catching up.


Yea man, I've been trying to catch up for the last few months but it appears as if things have gone bat shit crazy since I stopped watching..I mean Miz is WWE champion..it's sorta like the twilight zone now..


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

With all due respect to you IC, those sources can shove it.

WWE is trying to be low key about and keep the buzz going. Nothings going to be "confirmed" until 2-21-11. 

Flair confirmed it while he was drunk, and Dixie "unfollowed" Sting on twitter.

What more proof do you want? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MetalX said:


> I only have a PS3 so I bought ME2 recently, I actually haven't finished, I'm at the mission where you have to get the Reaper IFF.
> 
> I have everyone loyal except Miranda because of that dumb fight. I didn't use the comic too cause of me not downloading the Cerberus Network til after I started playing pretty pissed about that because I don't like some of the default choices.
> 
> Yea Thane is my personal favorite character, I'm romancing him with my Fem Shep and his backstory is pretty great, I tend to like Assasins in general but they way he views his assasins is deep.


The best thing to do to avoid losing Miranda or Jack's loyalty is to build up Paragon or Renegade the whole game, be dominant one side, DON'T mix and match, it's critical to having enough points for either choice. It doesn't matter if you're Paragon or Renegade to keep their loyalty, as long as you have enough points on either side for the blue or red choice to be available. Make sure that if you do Miranda or Jack's loyalty mission, you DON'T do the others mission until you're nearing the end of the loyalty missions....if you want to keep them both loyal. The fight happens right after you do both their loyalty missions.....no matter what point you're at in the game. So if you wait, that's time you spend building points.

When you do another game, save Wrex in the comic, you'll be MUCH more pleased than you were with Wreav, even if you don't have the emotional attachment to him that the ME 1 players have.



> Yea man, I've been trying to catch up for the last few months but it appears as if things have gone bat shit crazy since I stopped watching..I mean Miz is WWE champion..it's sorta like the twilight zone now..


It sounds strange, but Miz has gotten a character overhaul and it's a damn good thing he's WWE Champion now. You should be happy, Punk won the WHC 3 times.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

May know that im actually happy with Del Rio winning.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> The best thing to do to avoid losing Miranda or Jack's loyalty is to build up Paragon or Renegade the whole game, be dominant one side, DON'T mix and match, it's critical to having enough points for either choice. It doesn't matter if you're Paragon or Renegade to keep their loyalty, as long as you have enough points on either side for the blue or red choice to be available. Make sure that if you do Miranda or Jack's loyalty mission, you DON'T do the others mission until you're nearing the end of the loyalty missions....if you want to keep them both loyal. The fight happens right after you do both their loyalty missions.....no matter what point you're at in the game.
> 
> When you do another game, save Wrex, you'll be MUCH more pleased than you were with Wreav, even if you don't have the emotional attachment to him that the ME 1 players have.


 I actually did Jack's loyalty mission last but because I didn't want to jeopardize Zaeed's loyalty I went Renegade during his loyalty and in the end didn't have enough Paragon points.

Yea I'll prob do another game, with renegade Sheppard and use the comic to save Wrex. Who's a better character to save Ashley or Kaidan? Kaidan was default so I saw him on Horizon, he kinda was being a dick though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MetalX said:


> I actually did Jack's loyalty mission last but because I didn't want to jeopardize Zaeed's loyalty I went Renegade during his loyalty and in the end didn't have enough Paragon points.
> 
> Yea I'll prob do another game, with renegade Sheppard and use the comic to save Wrex. Who's a better character to save Ashley or Kaidan? Kaidan was default so I saw him on Horizon, he kinda was being a dick though.


Zaeed's loyalty is actually 1 time where you can let the Renegade points slide and still be a Paragon and have everybody loyal, I did it. I guess it depends on how many side quests you do, I try to do a lot of them so that adds to my Paragon total.

You actually can get Zaeed loyal with a Paragon option, but it's harder because you have to have the points. With Renegade, you just need to make sure Vido dies. I would recommend doing Zaeed's loyalty as one of the last missions if you want the Paragon option.

Ashley and Kaidan both suck, honestly, BUT, I would say Ashley is less bland. That's not an endorsement, it's just that Kaiden is ULTRA boring. Ashley is a bitch too, for what it's worth. I'm not sure if she's any nicer if you sexed her up in ME 1, though. You get a choice in the comic of her or Liara. I went with Liara, but I never pursued a romance option in ME 1 for 360, so I don't even know if that effects anything.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Sheik said:


> With all due respect to you IC, those sources can shove it.
> 
> WWE is trying to be low key about and keep the buzz going. Nothings going to be "confirmed" until 2-21-11.
> 
> ...


Also, not to mention the fact that Bischoff lumped him in with Nash and Booker as people that will not be coming back to TNA and with Booker and Nash already in WWE, why would he lump Sting in with them if he wasn't already gone?

Seriously, if this happens, this better be the main event. None of the other "main events" will be able to come close to the excitement this match will create.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Zaeed's loyalty is actually 1 time where you can let the Renegade points slide and still be a Paragon and have everybody loyal, I did it. I guess it depends on how many side quests you do, I try to do a lot of them so that adds to my Paragon total.
> 
> You actually can get Zaeed loyal with a Paragon option, but it's harder because you have to have the points. With Renegade, you just need to make sure Vido dies. I would recommend doing Zaeed's loyalty as one of the last missions if you want the Paragon option.
> 
> Ashley and Kaidan both suck, honestly, BUT, I would say Ashley is less bland. That's not an endorsement, it's just that Kaiden is ULTRA boring. Ashley is a bitch too, for what it's worth. I'm not sure if she's any nicer if you sexed her up in ME 1, though. You get a choice in the comic of her or Liara. I went with Liara, but I never pursued a romance option in ME 1 for 360, so I don't even know if that effects anything.


Well in the beginning I didn't know wut affects the conversations would have so in the first mission I went all over the place but mostly Renegade. My first Ren bar is 3/4 of the way full while my Paragon bar is at the last one. My last Paragon bar is empty though.

Is there a way I can get Miranda to survive if she's my only unloyal character?

What is your favorite loyalty mission btw? Most of them is where I had the most fun playing the game, Samara/Garrus/Zaeed where my favorites.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MetalX said:


> Well in the beginning I didn't know wut affects the conversations would have so in the first mission I went all over the place but mostly Renegade. My first Ren bar is 3/4 of the way full while my Paragon bar is at the last one. My last Paragon bar is empty though.
> 
> Is there a way I can get Miranda to survive if she's my only unloyal character?
> 
> What is your favorite loyalty mission btw? Most of them is where I had the most fun playing the game, Samara/Garrus/Zaeed where my favorites.


Well, now you know. When you do the second game, you've got to commit to one.

I don't know if you can get Miranda to survive if she's unloyal, loyalty is paramount. There's supposed to be a conversation option to get Miranda or Jack loyal again if you get the points, but I never had to worry about it. The best advice I can give is try not to use her on the suicide mission. There's only certain people that can handle a certain role. For example, ONLY Tali and Legion can handle the vents. If you send ANYONE else through the vents except Tali or Legion, they're fucked. Samara and Jack (with the Jack biotic boost upgrade) are the ONLY people who can handle the biotic barrier. Miranda will tell you that any biotic can handle it, but she's full of shit. Samara, or Jack with the biotic implants. No one else. Garrus and Miranda are the ONLY ones that can handle the fire teams (EDIT: Actually, if I remember correctly, I THINK Jacob can do it too, but you might want to look that up). Since Miranda is unloyal, you're gonna have to have Garrus pull double duty and see what happens. 

Anybody can be sent as the person who runs back to the ship with the crew, I forget what it's called. You might want to use Miranda for that since they say it's almost a given that they'll survive, although I don't know if loyalty's a factor for that. They recommend you send Mordin, but I sent Tali because in 1 playthrough, everybody but Tali lived, so I re-did it with her going back to the ship, and everybody made it.

Favourite loyalty mission? IDK. Mordin and Garrus's, I guess. Kasumi's is awesome for the setting, but mostly just for the setting rather than the mission itself.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> It sounds strange, but Miz has gotten a character overhaul and it's a damn good thing he's WWE Champion now. You should be happy, Punk won the WHC 3 times.


Yea from what I've seen Miz is much better than the last time I saw hi as 'the chick magnet'. And yea, I honestly couldn't be more happy about the push Punks gotten in the last few years. Carried the ball pretty well.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, now you know. When you do the second game, you've got to commit to one.
> 
> I don't know if you can get Miranda to survive if she's unloyal, loyalty is paramount. There's supposed to be a conversation option to get Miranda or Jack loyal again if you get the points, but I never had to worry about it. The best advice I can give is try not to use her on the suicide mission. There's only certain people that can handle a certain role. For example, ONLY Tali and Legion can handle the vents. If you send ANYONE else through the vents except Tali or Legion, they're fucked. Samara and Jack (with the Jack biotic boost upgrade) are the ONLY people who can handle the biotic barrier. Miranda will tell you that any biotic can handle it, but she's full of shit. Samara, or Jack with the biotic implants. No one else. Garrus and Miranda are the ONLY ones that can handle the fire teams (EDIT: Actually, if I remember correctly, I THINK Jacob can do it too, but you might want to look that up). Since Miranda is unloyal, you're gonna have to have Garrus pull double duty and see what happens.
> 
> ...


I heard Miranda can survive the Second Fire Team even if unloyal, I don't know if I'm willing to test it out but apparently she can.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Punk's been fantastic since he turned heel in mid 09. He should be the one headlining WM instead of Miz, though, as much as Miz deserves it.

EDIT ~ Well, just save before you head through the Omega 4 Relay. Worst case scenario, you have to do the mission again.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, Punk's been fantastic since he turned heel in mid 09. He should be the one headlining WM instead of Miz, though, as much as Miz deserves it.


Agreed with this. As great as Miz has been, Cena/Punk not only had more intrigue, but would be a better feud and culminate in an even better match at Wrestlemania. It's a shame that they pretty much dropped Punk's feud with Cena and put him in a feud with Orton instead. Orton is fucking awful I hope they put Punk over in the feud but I doubt it....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree, I didn't want to see Punk fueding with the drone, ESPECIALLY without the title on the line because he really deserved to be in the title match. The least they could do is put him over Orton, but it'll never happen.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I agree, I didn't want to see Punk fueding with the drone, ESPECIALLY without the title on the line because he really deserved to be in the title match. The least they could do is put him over Orton, but it'll never happen.


I feel you, man. Although I think they might put Punk over at Wrestlemania, I doubt he will win the overall feud. I still expect Punk to rekindle his feud with Cena after Wrestlemania, probably during the summer after Cena finishes his feud with Miz. Still, it wouldn't be the same if it were to happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## bringer of doom (Sep 30, 2005)

This is interesting to me Gord that you've become a Punk fan. I always thought WWE should turn him heel, he's a very effective heel. I can totally see him as the crazy cult leader of nexus.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, Punk's been fantastic since he turned heel in mid 09. He should be the one headlining WM instead of Miz, though, as much as Miz deserves it.
> 
> EDIT ~ Well, just save before you head through the Omega 4 Relay. Worst case scenario, you have to do the mission again.


Is it possible to do every ones loyalty mission before having to go through the Omega 4 Relay immediately without suffering "consequences"?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Is it possible to do every ones loyalty mission before having to go through the Omega 4 Relay immediately without suffering "consequences"?


You're gonna have to re-word that differently, I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're gonna have to re-word that differently, I don't understand what you're asking.


You get to a point in the game where you need to immediately go through the Omega 4 Relay even if you still have missions to do. If you wait, there's a higher chance your shipmates will die on the final mission.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Do them before getting the Reaper IFF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> You get to a point in the game where you need to immediately go through the Omega 4 Relay even if you still have missions to do. If you wait, there's a higher chance your shipmates will die on the final mission.


And you want to know if everyone can survive if you wait? I don't know, I've never tried it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MetalX said:


> Do them before getting the Reaper IFF


That's what triggers the suicide mission? Thanks



Urdnot Wrex said:


> And you want to know if everyone can survive if you wait? I don't know, I've never tried it.


Yes. In my first playthrough, I got a horrible ending because I waited a long time before going through it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I just don't know. I've never waited.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

EVE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*ITS SHOWTIME!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MIKEY*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

James


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I'm surprised there were no posts in here yesterday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'd like to use the same avatar as he's using now, if he doesn't mind. I was planning to request it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is online


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

name makes it seem like hes married to john marston :hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Original LIGHTS fan, idk if that's a good or bad thing :side:


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Good.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's Lights?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^:lmao










SWIFT. BABE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Who's Lights?


Knowing your shitty taste, somebody you'd obsess over if you were familiar with her 
work. Thankfully you're not.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dead thread :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

HI.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Lives in a town with a shitty basketball team :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

B00BS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sup


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should know I'd like to use the same avatar as he's using now, if he doesn't mind. I was planning to request it.


Go ahead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks ADR. I'm not sure if I'm gonna use it now, though, seeing as I got a picture of ADR with the world title from WWE.com. 

Well, I probably will at some point in the future. That's a gif that's gonna be worth looking at forever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sometimes I just sit there staring at it. lol I also have one where he's punching him.

That's a weird picture of him, it looks like his torso is on backwards. Did you ever think of trying to re-size the pic yourself?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually, I did re-size it myself. I don't notice anything wrong with him in it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

it is a weird pic lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I think the new SVR 11 DLC is coming out within the next day or so, because the new alternate attires are now showing up under "locked".


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RODGERS


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

PACKERS


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Packers win = 

Steelers lose =


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Where i live at are full of Steelers fans, So i wore my Aaron Rodgers jersey to work today, people were so pissed :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol football.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Football > Futbol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RODGERS > TNA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fellow BeliEVEr *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:agree:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Offline.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has a great Mickie gif


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I like how she went back to the old top she wore in the WWE rather than the plaid shirt.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

She looks hot as hell either way. :sex


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

THIS IS BASIC HUGANOMICS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd show Christy Hemme some of my basic huganomics.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Torrie is better


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice > all tbh


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus stop doing drugs.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

New sig. :side:



Stratus said:


> Candice > all tbh


I somewhat agree.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

has a great sig :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOOD LORD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Packers


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Looks at ADR's sig*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stratus said:


> :side:


I bet at least half of your posts in this thread are exactly like this. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> I bet at least half of your posts in this thread are exactly like this. :lmao


More then half that's all he ever does.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone here think even though the 2-21-11 vid is for Taker, that Sting can still debut the same night, & confront Taker? I think it will happen, why else would they have Taker return on RAW?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Candice < all tbh


fixed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

LIES!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Likes a TON of Diva's lol


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know the only divas i like are Eve, Melina, Kelly, Maryse, Michelle, Beth and Natalya


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has pretty good taste in Diva's if you take away Michelle, Natalya, and Beth, if we are talking about looks that is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I never really cared for Letterman, but I might watch it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ADR's sig is the truth.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should listen to Cradle OF Filth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Cradle of Filth covered my favourite song of all time, Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden and they absolutely ruined it, at which point I vowed to never listen to their garbage again.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I liked it, i think my bro liked it also.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ziggler fan.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you know what the song is called that play for the wrestlemania video?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Used to talk to me daily, now we barely talk


----------



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2005)

Has a great maryse sig!!!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks man, you have a dope tattoo btw, I liked it. Original!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Do you know what the song is called that play for the wrestlemania video?


 “Written In The Stars” by Tinie Tempah


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a beliEVEr


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Might also be a beliEVEr


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Should know I do like Eve. She seems about legitimately being in the ring and liking to wrestle/wanting to improve. She's more than just a pretty face, I respect her.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I'm a believer that beliEVEr is the dumbest thing in the world to call your fans.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I like EVE but yeah it is pretty dumb.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a damn fine looking woman in his sig.

Who is that? >_<


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Has a damn fine looking woman in his sig.
> 
> Who is that? >_<


 wait you like women when did this happen?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Since....forever. I'm not a ***, I'm just picky. Geez...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Has a damn fine looking woman in his sig.
> 
> Who is that? >_<


She was from an episode of Manswers. They were trying to figure out what was the smallest bikini that could be worn legally in public.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Interesting. Never seen that show.

So, what else is new? >_>


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I've only seen a handful of episodes but it's a funny show. They cover a wide variety of topics.



Josh Marston said:


> She was from an episode of Manswers. They were trying to figure out what was the smallest bikini that could be worn legally in public.


Good memory.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Shes hot


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I beat God Of war 1 and 2 so I'll be getting part 3 next. I also beat AC 2 so I will be getting brotherhood soon as well. Been playing dc universe online for a while I have two players one named NasJayz the other one named Evil NasJayz. one is a hero the other is a villain I bet you can't guess which one is which .


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

May like the Sacramento Kings?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't like basketball.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> Shes hot


Hotter than Lights :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Much more so, since Lights is pretty gross, tbh.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

IS NOT


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Much more so, since Lights is pretty gross, tbh.


I would go that far but I don't see anything that special about her.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LIGHTS IS A WHORE


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Layla is a whore


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Hotter than Lights :hmm:


Pretty much anything is hotter then lights.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

STALKER said:


> Layla is a whore


I bet he'd love that to be true.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™;9324530 said:


> IS NOT


Now that's the proper way to argue.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

LIGHTS IS NOT A WHORE, SHES BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHE IS A TOOTHPICK WHORE


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know which is worse Lights or Layla.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> LIGHTS IS NOT A WHORE, SHES BEAUTIFUL.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Unfortunately, your eye seems like it's infected. 8*D


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Unfortunately, your eye seems like it's infected. 8*D


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

GLEETARD HIPLOP IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm getting quite angry with Dragon Age: Origins. I've got all 4 forms and I still can't figure out how to get out of the Fade. It's like I'm just going in circles.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

i know what you mean, i got lost in there for a while

You're probably in it because you don't like LIGHTS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I figured it out and I'm kind of stupid and I'm retarded I'm sure you will figure it out too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Glee sucks.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

yeah it does, nothing else on tuesdays though


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know if I'm going to like dragon age 2. My the way it looks might not be that good.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> yeah it does, nothing else on tuesdays though


Tosh.0


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hiplop™ said:


> i know what you mean, i got lost in there for a while
> 
> You're probably in it because you don't like LIGHTS.


Too bad. I wanted to finish the game but I won't compromise my taste.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wait till September and Sons of Anarchy will cure your Tuesday lows.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't think there's been a show on tuesday that I liked.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm ashamed to know people that actually watch Glee, what garbage


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hiplop™ said:


> yeah it does, nothing else on tuesdays though


Top Shot.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm excited. The it's still real to me dammit guy is going to be on Tosh.0 next week


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Isn't glee a homosexual show?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That main chick is hot though.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Josh Marston said:


> I'm excited. The it's still real to me dammit guy is going to be on Tosh.0 next week


That's going to be awesome. I'm kind of surprised it took so long though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Has the initials of the worst royal rumble winner in his username.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't see RM in his user name


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio OWNS, GTFO.

The worst Royal Rumble winner is Jim Duggan and anybody who disagrees deserves to have a 2x4 slidden up their backside.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I reached level 10 as a hero on dc and just got my first trophy for the game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

His name is not RO Lavey


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Has the initials of the worst royal rumble winner in his username.


Rep for this comment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is jealous that ADR is main eventing WrestleMania over Dolph Ziggler because he's not a fucking goof with no presence, horrible mic skills and marginal charisma.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh God


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a serious problem of laughing at nearly everything.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know that I like Ziggler more now than I did when he first came on the scene. He can be funny sometimes on NXT with his random live mic comments and showed some great intensity on the mic last night on NXT.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i won the WHC with Ziggler on SVR11 last night


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I haven't even played it yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm completely trolling this guy on SVR 2011 for PS3. He hits me with this glitch finisher that everybody online uses, which renders you unable to move, but he makes the mistake of hitting me and letting me out, so I fight back and get a special, then I hit the glitch finisher on him and now I'm just ignoring the match all together until he's finally forced to shut off his system so the AI can take over and I can win. I'm just playing Mass Effect 2 on 360 and periodically switching back to PS3 to check. He's been in stasis for like 3 hours now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

lol

What finisher is it?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some shitty finisher. The character starts by doing a roll behind your opponent, ends up doing a throwback and then the opponent gets frozen. Everybody has it. Only way to really avoid it now is to play with created content off.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Should really change his name back to Pyro.

Urdnot Wrex screams "I live in my parent's basement"

(Not trying to be mean, I'm just saying)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I finally ended that SVR match. I won.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Is jealous that ADR is main eventing WrestleMania over Dolph Ziggler because he's not a fucking goof with no presence, horrible mic skills and marginal charisma.


Anyone would be better then Del Rio.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A baseless opinion that you can't back up.

Wade Barrett was the correct choice to win the Royal Rumble. They messed up, but they picked the next best choice correctly. If you can't see why Alberto Del Rio is the epitome of excellence, that's your problem. It doesn't necessarily surprise me, since you mark for trash like Ziggler and Kane and Sheamus, though. Some people can't be as good a judge of talent as most, that's ok.


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Tecumseh, Ontario, Canada
Posts: 46,241
Credits: 201,347,518.61


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Phenominal One


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao my rep power is 4


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

ADR haters need to gtfo to be honest. He's easily better than 95% of the WWE roster.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

how do you play this again


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

acracker said:


> how do you play this again


I have no idea did you read the above you thread game manual?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Huge fan of Christian and Gail Kim.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That makes me happy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i have not played Mass Effect 2 yet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I damn sure should know that since it's not getting released until the end of the year. 

I know you meant 2. In which case, buy it now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Likes the best superstar on Smackdown ADR.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, I damn sure should know that since it's not getting released until the end of the year.
> 
> I know you meant 2. In which case, buy it now.


Yea, i meant 2 lol, i was looking at your sig when i typed that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I tried to read the posts in the last page, but I kept getting distracted by Stratus' sig. :side:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Wade Barrett is fucking awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Mistaken


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually, for once, he's not. If you'd say that under any other of Mike's posts, you'd be right. 



Scamp said:


> Likes the best superstar on Smackdown ADR.


Second best, actually.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Speaking of Barrett, It baffles me why Wade Barrett is probably going to be regulated to Money in the Bank or in a match with a bunch of jobbers at Wrestlemania. The dude has been great since he debuted on NXT and deserves a title run at this point. Although I wish they would put the belt on him at Elimination Chamber and then have it end up being a Triple Threat at Wrestlemania between Barrett, Del Rio and Edge for the World Championship because let's face it, Barrett is above competing in Money in the Bank and in a match against the New Nexus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz said:


> LMAO.


What are you laughing at? Is it how ugly the woman in your sig is?



> Speaking of Barrett, It baffles me why Wade Barrett is probably going to be regulated to Money in the Bank or in a match with a bunch of jobbers at Wrestlemania. The dude has been great since he debuted on NXT and deserves a title run at this point. Although I wish they would put the belt on him at Elimination Chamber and then have it end up being a Triple Threat at Wrestlemania between Barrett, Del Rio and Edge for the World Championship because let's face it, Barrett is above competing in Money in the Bank and in a match against the New Nexus.


Yeah, I'm hoping that he wins the title in the Chamber and then it becomes a 3 way, but I don't expect it. Either way, I don't care if he's in MITB just as long as he wins. It's more productive for him to do that than some other things, like jobbing to Undertaker.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Also mistaken


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping that he wins the title in the Chamber and then it becomes a 3 way, but I don't expect it. Either way, I don't care if he's in MITB just as long as he wins. It's more productive for him to do that than some other things, like jobbing to Undertaker.


Thing is, if he is in Money in the Bank, I don't think he will win it since Morrison will probably be in it. WWE seems hell bent on pushing him to the WWE Championship and giving him the Money in the Bank briefcase is the easiest way to do it.

It's a shame really.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

acracker said:


> Also mistaken


No, kid, I'm not. Now do better or go away.



> Thing is, if he is in Money in the Bank, I don't think he will win it since Morrison will probably be in it. WWE seems hell bent on pushing him to the WWE Championship and giving him the Money in the Bank briefcase is the easiest way to do it.
> 
> It's a shame really.


Morrison could win, but WWE has given Barrett a far stronger push in the last year than they have Morrison. Not to mention, MITB is a heel thing to begin with. Morrison is my pick if Barrett isn't in it, but if he is, I'm not sure. Barrett seems like a much safer bet at this point to become world champion. Morrison has had about 10,000 halted pushes.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think Barrett will win MITB unless he has a match with Taker or a Nexus/Corre match. And since Taker is coming back on Raw and Punk is feuding with Orton. he'll probably get MITB.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Morrison could win, but WWE has given Barrett a far stronger push in the last year than they have Morrison. Not to mention, MITB is a heel thing to begin with. Morrison is my pick if Barrett isn't in it, but if he is, I'm not sure. Barrett seems like a much safer bet at this point to become world champion. Morrison has had about 10,000 halted pushes.


True, but I don't think the strength of a push should be taken in consideration since Jack Swagger won last year, who jobbed to Santino not even a month before. The smart move obviously would be to give Barrett the briefcase but an even smarter move would be to put the belt on him at Elimination Chamber and let him be in a world title match at Wrestlemania, which he would probably win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheReverend said:


> True, but I don't think the strength of a push should be taken in consideration since Jack Swagger won last year, who jobbed to Santino not even a month before. The smart move obviously would be to give Barrett the briefcase but an even smarter move would be to put the belt on him at Elimination Chamber and let him be in a world title match at Wrestlemania, which he would probably win.


Nah, Alberto Del Rio is winning the world title match at WM, guaranteed. They aren't gonna give the Rumble to a new guy only to have him lose. I'd kill to see Barrett win at WM, though.

The Jack Swagger situation doesn't apply because WWE gave it to Swagger for one reason and one reason only - WWE's MITB PPV was coming up, and with 2 more MITB's in the next 3 months scheduled, WWE scrapped the plans they had for the WM one, threw it on a guy they had no faith in, just got it over with and started to plan for the other ones.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline :hmm:


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

am not


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is offline


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Likes MANswers :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Pauly D :side:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

is going to rep me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know I will probably start watching wrestling again now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That was the best ending to Raw in a long, long time.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. That was fantastic.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

what happened?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Rock was announced as the Wrestlemania guest host


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Is that all?


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

Is not impressed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I though it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm not impressed with The Rock and his lame jokes. 

Everyone else on this forum is, but not me. I guess I'm the only one left who isn't 6 years old.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Should join my fantasy league.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I don't do that kind of stuff. Ever. 

No disrespect intended, it's just not for me. Sorry.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

That's fine just thought I would ask and promote.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll join used to do it when it was on WWE.com back in the day


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is happy that Winter is doing well in TNA


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I couldn't care less if she's doing well in TNA, doing well in TNA is quite like shitting in the woods, means absolutely nothing at all!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Has any ex WWE star actually done shit in TNA?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Angle was like a 4 time champ in TNA.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is happy that The Great one has returned


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I am. Most are as well since the forum crashed a few times last night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Most people are juvenile and have no taste.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Josh Marston said:


> I though it was pretty awesome.


Yes it was. The Great One returns.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm getting a little pissed over the fact that there's zero coverage of the SmackDown spoilers yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I take that back. Be careful what you wish for. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ziggler.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ziggler sucks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just read the Smackdown Spoilers. Looks like a crap show, you'd think they would do something better for a 600th episode.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I find it embarassing as hell that Ziggler's made it farther now than people like Dibiase Sr. and Perfect.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

ziggler is champion? fpalm


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Was


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, actually. Edge is, but now he's an 11 time champion. Dolph held the belt for like 5 minutes because as soon as Vickie proclaimed him the champ, Teddy came back and gave Edge a title match and he squashed Ziggler to get it back.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Would it go down as a reign ?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> No, actually. Edge is, but now he's an 11 time champion. Dolph held the belt for like 5 minutes because as soon as Vickie proclaimed him the champ, Teddy came back and gave Edge a title match and he squashed Ziggler to get it back.


They should have just vacated it. Granted Edge would have probably won it back anyway. But that's just stupid.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Ziggler as champ. But giving him the title for five seconds it just stupid. Hopefully it's no recorded in the title history. Though it probably will.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> Would it go down as a reign ?


The spoilers have made it clear. Teddy Long definately acknowledged Ziggler as the World Heavyweight Champion, then made him defend the title against Edge, in which he lost.

WWE HAS done this before. If you remember No Mercy 2007, Mr. McMahon awarded the title to Randy Orton and then he immediately lost the title to Triple H. That was counted as an official reign.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Has, along with We Are Legion, the best username on the site. Even if everybody still knows you as Pyro. 

Also yeah, it's stupid giving Ziggler the title for five seconds but it's just to stir up controversy really. It's been done before, and it adds more fuel to the Ziggler - Edge feud. I don't really mind personally so long as ADR takes the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

That was a crazy night. Triple H defended v Umaga as well didn't he ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. He beat Orton for the title. Then defended it against Umaga. Then lost it to Orton.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

3 WWE Title matches probably a record in one night ?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, I think that's a record too.

Same avy and sig!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep . TKOK™ does too.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Yep! I see that the avatar in-particular is extremely popular on this site already.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

its okay.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a Transformer :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated Y2J said:


> Has, along with We Are Legion, the best username on the site. Even if everybody still knows you as Pyro.
> 
> Also yeah, it's stupid giving Ziggler the title for five seconds but it's just to stir up controversy really. It's been done before, and it adds more fuel to the Ziggler - Edge feud. I don't really mind personally so long as ADR takes the title at Wrestlemania.


Mass Effect fan, I take it? Thanks. 

Whatever it's for, it's unacceptable to me. Ziggler is absolutely unbearable to watch, he just has no presence whatsoever. I've never seen anybody who looked so out of place as he does. 

Thankfully, ADR WILL be the champ come WrestleMania time because there's definately going to be a fall guy inserted into that match, whether it's Ziggler, Christian, whoever. It's clear by now that it's not gonna be a straight 1 on 1 and somebody is gonna get "fed" to ADR at WM while protecting Edge from being pinned or tapping out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DOLPH


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Mass Effect fan, I take it? Thanks.
> 
> Whatever it's for, it's unacceptable to me. Ziggler is absolutely unbearable to watch, he just has no presence whatsoever. I've never seen anybody who looked so out of place as he does.
> 
> Thankfully, ADR WILL be the champ come WrestleMania time because there's definately going to be a fall guy inserted into that match, whether it's Ziggler, Christian, whoever. It's clear by now that it's not gonna be a straight 1 on 1 and somebody is gonna get "fed" to ADR at WM while protecting Edge from being pinned or tapping out.


Absolutely. Bioware fan in general, to be honest, as i'm looking forward to Dragon Age 2 also. 

If Christian returns before Wrestlemania I can see him inserted into the match. Main purpose for him (Unfortunately, may I add) would be to help make it a great match, and taking the pin or submission from Del Rio. So I see where you're coming from with that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

FINALLY...


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

MARIA.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

You can't see me! What are you playing Peekaboo? :lmao


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao

Also loved the 'A blindfolded, sleeping, stuck in the basement Stevie Wonder can see your Monkey Ass!' :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FINALLY...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't decide to use my user modification to John Marston of just Marston


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Leave it to John Marston.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

keep it as josh marston


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Sand Warrior :hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated Y2J said:


> Absolutely. Bioware fan in general, to be honest, as i'm looking forward to Dragon Age 2 also.
> 
> If Christian returns before Wrestlemania I can see him inserted into the match. Main purpose for him (Unfortunately, may I add) would be to help make it a great match, and taking the pin or submission from Del Rio. So I see where you're coming from with that.


I tried playing Dragon Age. I couldn't get out of the Fade even after I got all 4 forms so I just gave up. I hope 2 is more accessible to play through without getting critically stuck. I also hope it's much better written, because even though it can be an interesting story, it's not too interesting. It can get a little tedious.

They should really be trying to make their other games as close to the Mass Effect franchise as possible, because the ME engine is so far ahead of the Dragon Age engine that it's ridiculous. So is the writing. I mean, if I didn't know any better, I'd SWEAR that 2 different companies were making them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Should know that I got my name modified


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I did too . But only two letters.

Edit: I wonder if we'll get any other prize for the graphics contest. Fear did say Kibondo was choosing the prizes. But he hasn't been on for a while.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that its funny seeing Ziggler remain in character on Twitter and going on about his "Firing".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

John Marston said:


> I did too . But only two letters.
> 
> Edit: I wonder if we'll get any other prize for the graphics contest. Fear did say Kibondo was choosing the prizes. But he hasn't been on for a while.


I doubt it , what else can we get?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't know if I missed him but why wasn't Del Rio on Smackdown?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah he was on.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Holy shit when did you go premium?

Get your ass into the catbox/arcade asap W>C


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao little while ago.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

W>C said:


> Yeah he was on.


Figured I did. 

So how many times have Edge won the title now.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Awesome I thought you would pull out some massive Layla pic as your first sig 8*D

Edge has been champ 11 times now :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll probably make one later lol, but I really like the current one I made.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah it's nice....nothing like having two overrated talents as your sig/avy :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

W>C said:


> I doubt it , what else can we get?


IDK. Full name change. Or bold/color user title



InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Edge has been champ 11 times now :no:


Yeah they even changed it on title history on WWE.com :no:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FINALLY!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

is a lifetime member !!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nicole Atkins > Lights.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lots of stuff>Lights tbh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who's Lights?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Stratus?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM man just watching a movie, you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> NM man just watching a movie, you?


Playing the God Of War collection. One of the greatest game franchise of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is correct. Only Mass Effect supercedes it. 

I just popped in the Collection yesterday myself. Played 2 for a little bit. It was nice to get back into that, God of War III was the only one I touched for a long time.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

WTF. I can make the two Cenas a tag team. And create their entrance but it won't let me use them in a match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DEL RRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows ADR will be the New WHC at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, yes! My, what a glorious night it shall be!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto will win but then teddy comes out and says that Edge gets his rematch NOW! Edge wins and becomes a 12 time World Champion!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It looks like Punks shirt is on backwards.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

LIGHTS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Who? :side:


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

What? When? Where? Why?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wanted Morrison to win the Chamber match last night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

He did a good job tbh


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

HIPLOP


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

has a tall siggy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has great taste in music.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has my favorite diva in his sig.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

likes female wrestlers


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Loves to read it seems.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

does not approve of what Cowabunga just said


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I had school off today for Presidents day. And tomorrow for snow


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Should know CM Punk is overrated :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well if I thought he was overrated he wouldn't be in my sig


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Let me rephrase it, how does it feel to have jobbers in your sig/avy? :shocked:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's better :lmao

Edit: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/182428-moonlight_drive.html Look at moonlight drives sig.

He'll probably red rep me soon. Cause I red repped him November 22, The Miz wins the WWE Title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

...................


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is a fellow Shimmer mark.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is correct.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Offline.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I got my Ipod back today from repair, which means my sanity is back. It was a rough week.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Pyro can you do me a favor and promote my survivor challenge game :lmao


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a fan of the Corre


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Likes AJ Lee

Pyro can you promote my team in Survivor? :lmao


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

LMAO has a funny sig


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Isn't in Australia, thank God.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DON


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Bieber getting shot = RATINGZZZZ


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

THE WINNING TRIBE


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Aaron Rodgers is change I can believe in.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus > Melina


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll take it a step further, Trish Stratus > Every other diva in history especially Michelle McCool.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

IC what is the reward for putting Survivor Fans in my sig?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I liked Stacy the most.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

John Marston said:


> IC what is the reward for putting Survivor Fans in my sig?


Challenge is over we raped the other team by 20+ :lmao

I'm too lazy to edit it again!

And I agree Draper, let's face it McCool gets a push because she blows Taker :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nothing wrong with blowing a deadman.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

CLEAVAGE

Brooklyn Decker has great CLEAVAGE unlike that deadman blowing McCool.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is online.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Marked out when Trish returned at EC Sunday, I marked too.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Trish is smoking as a brunette, but she botched her promo and Stratusphere :no:

NB4 somone says she was wearing 4 inch heels as an excuse :side:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

PUTTING THE TRIBE ON THE BACK


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

No implants no ratings though.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Shock said:


> PUTTING THE TRIBE ON THE BACK


YEAHHHHHHH!!  

Aaron Rodgers is even on our side now!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Don Draper said:


> Aaron Rodgers is change I can believe in.


Don said it best.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

McCool owns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that that post needs to be gonged.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Should know that Michael Cole has a better chance of having a match at WM than Capt. Charisma, sad but true.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Would not remember me.

Wow, I haven't been here in ages!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed. Vince McMahon needs to pull his head out of his cunt and stop hating the Captain.

EDIT ~ I remember you. (It's Pyro, btw, I know you won't recognize my current name) Good to see you again, SiC.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Indeed. Vince McMahon needs to pull his head out of his cunt and stop hating the Captain.
> 
> EDIT ~ I remember you. (It's Pyro, btw, I know you won't recognize my current name) Good to see you again, SiC.


Pyro my man, long time! How's things mate?

We used to run this thread back in the day haha


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder what Christian will be doing at WM, will he be in MITB or left off the card completely. If Vinny Mac has his way I'm sure it'll be neither, he'll be jobbing to someone in the dark match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We sure did, haha. 

I'm very good, thanks. You? And are you just randomly making an appearance or are you back for the long haul?



> I wonder what Christian will be doing at WM, will he be in MITB or left off the card completely. If Vinny Mac has his way I'm sure it'll be neither, he'll be jobbing to someone in the dark match.


They'll add him to Del Rio vs Edge so Alberto can get the belt while Edge doesn't have to tap to the armbar.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Tapping out to ADR sounds like a great WM moment...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, it's all he'll get. :no:

However, ADR will still save us from Edge's nonsense. Good god, he's crippling SmackDown. We NEED Del Rio as world champion.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> We sure did, haha.
> 
> I'm very good, thanks. You? And are you just randomly making an appearance or are you back for the long haul?
> 
> ...


Yeah real good mate, probably been a good 2-3 years since I've spoken to you. Not sure, I don't watch wrestlign anymore and haven't for years so there's not too much for me to talk about in that regard. We'll see how it goes I guess. Does anyone else still post here regularly from the old days?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Sup pyro?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Agreed Edge sucks now and is way past his prime, Ricardo Rodriguez is more entertaining than the artist formally known as Sexton Hardcastle. Del Rio to be top heel of Smackdown after WM is what would be best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Yeah real good mate, probably been a good 2-3 years since I've spoken to you. Not sure, I don't watch wrestlign anymore and haven't for years so there's not too much for me to talk about in that regard. We'll see how it goes I guess. Does anyone else still post here regularly from the old days?


Well, it's good to see you again, as I said. Not watching wrestling shouldn't be a problem, a lot of people here don't any longer. There's other discussions to be had. Give it a chance, though, I say. I'd like to see you back again. Some people still do, yeah. A lot of them are gone, though, but new, cool people have managed to pop up in their place. That's how things go, I guess.



Hiplop™;9381917 said:


> Sup pyro?


Hey Dan. 

Today is a miracle day, I got my IPod back from repair. I had to send it to the Apple fixing place in Toronto....busted headphone jack, only worked in one ear. They fixed it fast and sent it back as fast as possible, but I've been going nuts for the last week. Thank God that's over.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

needs to stop quoting, its uncalled for in this thread, speaking of what happened to the ^ < V thread?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're uncalled for in this thread.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ZIGGLES!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seems to love taunting me for whatever reason. 

Go taunt somebody else. There are people who it's more productive to make fun of than me.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

A good way of taunting Pyro would be to say that Jeff Hardy is a better performer than Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, I can ignore that. That's just trolling to the highest level, I know better than that lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Has almost 50,000 posts.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, it's good to see you again, as I said. Not watching wrestling shouldn't be a problem, a lot of people here don't any longer. There's other discussions to be had. Give it a chance, though, I say. I'd like to see you back again. Some people still do, yeah. A lot of them are gone, though, but new, cool people have managed to pop up in their place. That's how things go, I guess.


Yeah, good point. We'll see what happens, pretty busy these days with work and things but I might be able to hang around a bit.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

HUGANOMICS


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Doesn't like my username from 7 years ago.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a big Cena fan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fan of AJ Lee


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Doesn't like my username from 7 years ago.


Should know there is a user on here with the username Huganomics


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

I didn't know that haha

Is a fan of Wade Barrett....whoever that may be


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The correct answer to that would be the best heel in wrestling...behind CM Punk.

You haven't been watching, so I'll give you a history lesson. Wade Barrett is a newcomer to WWE. WWE made a show named NXT in early 2010 where they took 8 guys and allowed them the opportunity to earn a contract and a title shot of their choice. Wade Barrett won. He gets a contract to Raw, but instead of coming alone, he brings everybody on NXT with him and they make an 8 on 1 attack on John Cena who's WWE Champion at the time. They go on to demolish basically anything they want. He got his title match in a 6 way, but he lost. He's gotten some various other title matches but lost those, usually because he's screwed out of them. Late during the year, he got John Cena to become a member of his stable, Nexus, through losing a match to Barrett (via interference). Cena had to do whatever he said or the GM fired him, because that was the agreement of losing. Cena got fired eventually, but of course, WWE brought him right back. He beat Barrett at TLC, and now CM Punk took over the group, kicked Barrett out, but he took a few of his guys who were loyal to him with him to SmackDown and now they've formed a second group called the Corre, which is still ongoing.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Who is also in my sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Corre > Nexus tbh.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Cm Punk and Wade Barret > The Corre and Nexus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed. 

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Keep chanting while he jobs to Orton at Mania :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck you, that's not funny.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Keep chanting while he jobs to Orton at Mania :side:


Exactly! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, keep laughing. At least Punk isn't the dumbass who injured himself by pounding the fucking mat. :lmao


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> The correct answer to that would be the best heel in wrestling...behind CM Punk.
> 
> You haven't been watching, so I'll give you a history lesson. Wade Barrett is a newcomer to WWE. WWE made a show named NXT in early 2010 where they took 8 guys and allowed them the opportunity to earn a contract and a title shot of their choice. Wade Barrett won. He gets a contract to Raw, but instead of coming alone, he brings everybody on NXT with him and they make an 8 on 1 attack on John Cena who's WWE Champion at the time. They go on to demolish basically anything they want. He got his title match in a 6 way, but he lost. He's gotten some various other title matches but lost those, usually because he's screwed out of them. Late during the year, he got John Cena to become a member of his stable, Nexus, through losing a match to Barrett (via interference). Cena had to do whatever he said or the GM fired him, because that was the agreement of losing. Cena got fired eventually, but of course, WWE brought him right back. He beat Barrett at TLC, and now CM Punk took over the group, kicked Barrett out, but he took a few of his guys who were loyal to him with him to SmackDown and now they've formed a second group called the Corre, which is still ongoing.


Sounds like he's alright. To be honest I haven't watched wrestling since about '06 haha.

EDIT - I suppose I should add something to the thread..

^ is Canadian


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao



-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> Sounds like he's alright. To be honest I haven't watched wrestling since about '06 haha.


He's a great heel, great mic worker. Got a very strong, commanding British accent. Tons of stage presence, more than anybody in the WWE at the moment, bar The Undertaker.

A lot's changed. A LOT. You remember that loser, The Miz? Yeah, well, he's the WWE Champion and he's main eventing WrestleMania against John Cena. ~______________________~

And believe it or not, that's actually a good thing. He's made tremendous progress since then.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah never was a big fan of The Miz. I heard The Rock is back now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz used to be terrible, now he's one of the best mic workers in wrestling. Total 180. Here's a promo from him, this is the one that really defined his career changing push.






The Rock is guest hosting WrestleMania, yes. He just came back last week but it doesn't look like he'll be appearing again until WrestleMania.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

He was in the media a lot when he came down here for a promo tour last year. I sometimes watch TNA but WWE bores me.

Doesn't know that I'm seeing Iron Maiden on Sunday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

-BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- said:


> He was in the media a lot when he came down here for a promo tour last year. I sometimes watch TNA but WWE bores me.
> 
> Doesn't know that I'm seeing Iron Maiden on Sunday


 When did you get good taste in music?

Man, I'm pissed now, lol. ~________________________~


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Didn't say I was a fan (although I do like the song 'The Number of the Beast'). They are playing at a festival I'm going to.

Here's the lineup:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, too bad. ~_~

Now I'm even more pissed, lol.


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

Knows I will be watching the pop-punk bands



......and possibly Maiden.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

thats a hell of a line up


----------



## -BaSiCtHuGaNoMiCs- (Apr 21, 2004)

It is, it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Has Cena Nuff.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Made a rant about me.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Should know I have a confession I didn't make that rant, IC2.0 did! I let him log on to my account and make the rant, we did it simply for teh lulz.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Don Draper said:


> Should know I have a confession I didn't make that rant, IC2.0 did! I let him log on to my account and make the rant, we did it simply for teh lulz.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

:side:


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rihanna :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Get Money.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cleavage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that contrary to his banner, I do not want to be Don Draper. At all. I'd be pretty embarassed if I was associated with Mad Men.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Mad Men is one of the best TV shows today, well written and actually entertaining...

Who's basement have you been hiding in? 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive Still never watched Mad Men, and i dont really plan on it.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm kinda looking forward to Breakout Kings, the producers of Prison Break are making it.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Christina Hendricks, aka the hot redhead in my avy, is in it......does that make you want to tune in now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Mad Men is one of the best TV shows today, well written and actually entertaining...
> 
> Who's basement have you been hiding in? 8*D


Entertaining?  The show has the worst pacing I've ever seen. Nothing ever happens, I even remember reading that in season 4, they spend 10 minutes talking about a fucking ham. This is the kinda shit you watch? Thank God Boardwalk Empire beat it out at the Golden Globes.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Should know Board Walk Empire is good but it's not Mad Men good.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Don Draper is the fucking man, not you but the actual one :side:

Are you getting a premium?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

By extension of me having the same name as him I too am the fucking MAN.

I'm not sure about the premium membership, if there was a Pac Man game in the arcade that would be the selling point for me.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Pacman will be added eventually, I'm sure someone on this site would be willing to buy you a membership if you decide not to...:lmao

We need Don Draper to come class up the catbox immediately


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the chatbox is good and everything but I don't really see the big difference between being premium and non premium. It would be a nice offer is someone else wanted to give me one but I wouldn't really want myself or someone else to spend almost $10 on it. Though I would want to do my little turn in the catbox.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Catbox would be a lot better if the Aussies didn't take control of it and talk about cricket/rugby for most of the day :no:

You and Redeadening are next in line to get memberships indeed, it'll happen sooner than later


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah those Aussies sure do love Rugby ,Cricket and the big one soccer or footy as some of them refer to it as. 

I agree redead should definitely be the next in line for one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mad Men.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

is the greatest show of all time.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

W>C I thought you would make me a Christina Hendricks banner :side:

We need to take the catbox back from the Aussies, it's getting quite ridiculous :frustrate


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

When did Biebz get shot, what show is your gif from IC2.0?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I think CSI, they really hate musicians on that show...first T-Swift gets stabbed and now Biebz gets gunned down


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> W>C I thought you would make me a Christina Hendricks banner :side:


When I open shop I will.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I like my current sig of Biebz getting shot, so take your time 8*D


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Stalker*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Medo


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sup ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cena fan :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Has been here for over 7 years.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Should try to be a bare knuckle fighter like Barrett said he was in FCW and NXT. :hmm:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Knows that Eve > Gail :side:


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

:hmm:

At least Gail has Daniel Bryan. Eve has nothing...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She actually has the Divas Championship that Gail has never won


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gail Kim won the Women's title, though, that was held by Trish, Lita, Victoria, Molly, the Fabulous Moolah for 28 years.....Eve won a title that was originally made for McCool because she was fucking Taker and they didn't want her moving brands. Its design is also a butterfly. Congratulations, Eve, you might as well have won one of Vince McMahon's turds.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Eww Michelle McCool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eww is right.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

but you already knew that


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone should tell him that picture in his sig is of CM Punk, not Layla. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is a sig? :side:


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Doesn't know sig is short for signature, which has CM Punk instead of Layla, to match your avatar. :hmm:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh I'll have my layla in that spot soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't. Your profile is boring enough with just the avatar that you never change.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

The avi's certainly not broke. Why fix it?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Really ?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Don't. Your profile is boring enough with just the avatar that you never change.


wtf:cussin:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

He was giving Hiplop a hard time for his never changing avy too.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

should ask why he even cares baout that


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The love for CM punk here is just insane !*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, it's completely warranted. *COMPLETELY* warranted. CM Punk represents *GREATNESS*, something that Shawn Michaels and Randy Orton most certainly do *NOT*.

Should know that 



Spoiler: TNA



Sting just won the TNA world title



:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow. They think the hype was just because of him. It was only because he was rumored to come to WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Exactly. 

Like myself, has a username named after a video game character. 



Spoiler: Mass Effect and Red Dead Redemption



And like my character, his character dies. (well, in Mass Effect, mine has the option of being kept alive, at least)


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Well so can mine. Just by not doing the last mission. haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

The ending tied the story together perfectly and made sense, but I wasn't very happy with it. Jack is an annoyance.

Strangely enough, the Jack in Mass Effect 2 is also an annoyance. Boy, the coincidences are piling up.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. I never liked Jack. It was so annoying how his voice never changes from 15 to adult.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nah, it's completely warranted. *COMPLETELY* warranted. CM Punk represents *GREATNESS*, something that Shawn Michaels and Randy Orton most certainly do *NOT*.


*Ok lol!*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

How do you get so many damn credits? 8*D


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's just my luck 


Hey Mr. New Mod :side:*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Medo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Likes Fruity Pebbles :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Really ?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*My name is Medo but you already know that *


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

MEDO~


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk got owned.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Out of 117,541 post in the chat box 13 are mine.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

#1. It's called the catbox

#2. Pick up your activity son, I even have 1800+ 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive only posted on there a couple times


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Too bad we can't see Maryse and Kelly Kelly everytime you post in the catbox 8*D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Who's the hot chick in your avy IC?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats Christina Hendricks from that boring show, Mad men.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Christina Hendricks from Mad Men 

Edit: How dare you Stratus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm just being truthful


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Likes telling lies.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Scamp?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lights > Maria


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Apparantly finds a lightbulb more attractive than Maria


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Sup Scamp?


Just chillin and listen to some music. U?



STALKER said:


> Lights > Maria


Who's Lights? And I'm being serious, never heard of her.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Just chillin and listen to some music. U?
> 
> 
> 
> Who's Lights? And I'm being serious, never heard of her.


Lights is an Candian singer.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

NM just listening to some music.

and Lights is an Extremely overrated pop singer from Canada.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Thats Christina Hendricks from that boring show, Mad men.





Stratus said:


> and Lights is an Extremely overrated pop singer from Canada.


Something's wrong here. There's no way you can be right TWICE so fast. Who the fuck are you and how did you hack into Mike's account?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Prob thinks Kennedy has become pretty annoying in TNA.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a sig of one of the future stars of the company.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

aj


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Prob likes the WrestleMania theme song.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

HUGE fan of Victoria/Tara


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Not so much anymore, the whole women phase kind of wore off.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DOLPH


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

PACKERS

All I can say since I'm only vaguely familiar with the name Don Draper. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im very anxious to see what they plan to do with Dolph since hes "fired"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Go to Raw after WM and feud with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Finally became a high score champion  now I'm done trying to beat high scores.

Edit: It's already gone :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CM PUNK!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

layla


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow W>C changed avys


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And it's still of the same person. >___>



InYourFace said:


> Prob thinks Kennedy has become pretty annoying in TNA.


I don't watch TNA, but I doubt I would.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I have not watched an TNA Impact since the one before bound for glory and the last PPV I watched was Genesis I think.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just watch it because nothing else is on tv on thursday nights 



> Something's wrong here. There's no way you can be right TWICE so fast. Who the fuck are you and how did you hack into Mike's account?


Im just finally trying to be serious about things for once. Ive joked around too much on this forum to the point where no one ever takes me seriously.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

lol, what movie is that from?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Wanted. You should check it out, it's a great movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus said:


> Im just finally trying to be serious about things for once. Ive joked around too much on this forum to the point where no one ever takes me seriously.


So all your shitty, wrong opinions were just bad jokes and you actually have common sense? WTF, you've wasted so much of my time insulting you. I want it all back. :cussin:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I made that gif.

Does that mean you are a CM Punk fan now Mikey?.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I thought so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm watching Tosh.0


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> I made that gif.
> 
> Does that mean you are a CM Punk fan now Mikey?.


No. I was serious about disliking Punk


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

what were you joking about then


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just watched that :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Rock's response to Cena was stupid as hell. I was happy when Cena responded back in his rap gimmick.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, I'm gettin' something really special too. And by special I don't mean special like that Kleinaman boy down the street. More special like... like Special K, the cereal. Hey, what do they do with the regular K? And for that matter, what ever happend to K. Ballard? You know, if you said mallard and you had a cold, it would sound like ballard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just made me want to watch Family Guy for the first time in a while. Got all the DVD's, lot to choose from.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished the new season would come out on DVD already.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd support that, since I don't watch the seasons on tv. I can, but I always forget about tv on Sunday. Plus, there's not much point when it's censored. When they put it out on DVD, they can have what they intended to be on it.

Should know I'm really enjoying Tosh.0. I'm 3 episodes done, about to start the 4'th. Really funny. I liked him a long time before he got popular with this, so it's good to see him doing well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And it's still of the same person. >___>
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch TNA, but I doubt I would.


Well to each's own



> Should know I'm really enjoying Tosh.0. I'm 3 episodes done, about to start the 4'th. Really funny. I liked him a long time before he got popular with this, so it's good to see him doing well.


Dude i love Tosh! everything that guy does or says is hilarious.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

MARYSE! MARYSE! MARYSE!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey man 

How are you ?*


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm doing awesome, although it actually snowed here in Cali today and it's freezing cold right now!

What are ya up to?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Wow snowing, ahh i hope i see the day that it snows here for once in my life 

I am good man, just take day off from work today.

:lmao @ your location man*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*O Hai*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Thinks AJ is awesome


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I wished she'd debut on Raw or SD already. Its been long overdue


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the tna section. It's so entertaining to see the tna marks defend tna copying WWE. Then calling everyone who dosen't agree stupid.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

loltna


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Wow snowing, ahh i hope i see the day that it snows here for once in my life
> 
> I am good man, just take day off from work today.
> 
> :lmao @ your location man*


Idk where Mickie World is located so I can't tell you if it will ever snow where you live :side:

@Stratus, MADISON RAYNE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll be in Mickie world on April 2nd :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I just got some purple rep from a post 6 months ago


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People must have a lot of free time on their hands to go back to threads from months/years ago. a few days ago, someone bumped a thread from 2007 fpalm


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember a couple months ago someone bumped a rant from 2002.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a nice sig, CM Punk is the man.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Should know that i will probably never be a fan of CM Punk.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

John Marston said:


> Should know I just got some purple rep from a post 6 months ago


I used to get one every week from a guy who kept kissing Bischoff's ass, he just was like "BISCHOFF IS THE MAN, HE DIDN;T KILL WCW SHUDDUP!!"



Stratus said:


> People must have a lot of free time on their hands to go back to threads from months/years ago. a few days ago, someone bumped a thread from 2007 fpalm


People must have a lot of free time to post in the Above You Thread :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well i dont have much free time, thats why i dont post in here very much :hmm:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

O rly? :hmm:

Btw what event are you seeing Mickie at in April?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> People must have a lot of free time to post on a wrestling forum :side:


Yeah


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> O rly? :hmm:
> 
> Btw what event are you seeing Mickie at in April?


Did you happen to see that poster for Mickie vs Sara Del Ray that was posted in the WOW section about a month ago? If so, Its that one im going. It's like 30 min away from where i live and im damn sure not passing up a chance to meet Mickie . Daffney wrestled at the same place back in October but i missed it because of work 

Besides Mickie and SDR, Zack Gowen is the only other wrestler ive heard of thats gonna be there.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah I remeber it, sounds like it will be an awesome show!! 

I mark for Zach Gowen too :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Doesn't live in Australia.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is from GREEN BAY, WISCONSIN!

-EDIT-

O Shit, i just pulled an R-Truth :side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Is from


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think I've ever had my real location on here.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

@IC 2.0: Didn't watch Raw on 2/7/11. :side:

Should know I just shaved for the first time ever. :lmao


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Idk where Mickie World is located so I can't tell you if it will ever snow where you live :side:


*It's Egypt *


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is Offline.


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

Mildly tolerates Madison Rayne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I saw some thread about Madison Rayne getting married and there were all these losers in it going "Nooooooo! ", as if any of these fuckheads had a shot. :lmao

Nothing more embarassing than people who do this kind of thing.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

odem


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

at first i thought your avy had something to do with Lights


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck that


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Knows that Jennifer Lawrence is hot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Krazy Hawt.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CLEAVAGE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> Thats me.


Peyton Manning :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.avclub.com/milwaukee/articles/aaron-rodgers-continues-his-mvp-year-cozies-up-to,52446/

RODGERS, WHAT A GUY.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is offline...


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

What a crappy way to start Raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sheamus must have pissed someone off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Let's hope so.

Should know I'm gonna mark if Daniel Bryan beats Sheamus at WrestleMania, just for the lulz.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I think he pissed someone off months ago, cause he hasnt done shit since Hell In A Cell besides losing to Morrison & Santino.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ziggler fan.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Online*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Is a member of the CeNation.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Got ASS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Likes hot bitches.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has a really nice sig


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Brand spankin new CM Punk banner.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Has prolly thanked his GFX designer for it lol, definitely a nice sig. And likes Florida sports.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ofcourse.

Just college sports for Florida and my Bucs, everything else is Cali!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Supports the Golden State Warriors!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nah, Sacramento Kings! or hopefully Anaheim Kings!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Knows Cousins is a good player with tons of potential, he has a bad attitude though. SMH.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cousins is a beast when he gets consitent mins.

Should know my fiance was on MTV's Next


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Should know I didn't know that, damn, really?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah haha, the funny thing is i watched that show when it was on but i dont know if i saw her episode at the time, would be pretty fucking hilarious if i saw her episode at the time it aired.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah that show was funny, I used to watch it too, so maybe I've seen your fiance before lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

It was a lesbian episode too :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a banner of the most talented man on the WWE roster.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Was only one wrestler away from making the same exact graphic request I did.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:hmm:

I would've used Alex Riley instead of Del Rio...if he actually had a future in the company and was getting pushed. I don't expect him to last the week, he's likely to be fired anytime.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> It was a lesbian episode too :lmao


I probably seen that episode then


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a TBP signature. Should know that Rayne looks completely out of place next to Von Erich and Velvet. She's not bad looking, but she's definately "the ugly one" of the 3.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

She has a weird looking face.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sort of. I really don't see why people are so hung up on her. She's not that bad, but compared to those 2 she's ugly as fuck.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MASS EFFECT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MASS EFFECT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've lost track of how many times I've played 2. I'm trying, but it's hard. It's over 10 times by now, that's definite, counting the male and the few female playthroughs I've had and counting playing on both systems. I've never spent so many hours on one game. My love for this game has completely gone overboard, it's delved into an obsession. :$


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's like me with Metal Gear Solid 2+3. I've gone through them a bunch of time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't get into Metal Gear because apparantly if you miss 10 seconds of it, the entire series goes over your head.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

It has been a while since I have played Metal Gear.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ive just recently started playing Left 4 Dead on 360. It's pretty awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Left 4 Dead checks off both boxes on my DO NOT WANT list. It's first person view, and it's about zombies. 

Otherwise, I'd play it.

Then again, I tried Bulletstorm and that's an FPS, but like most FPS's, I didn't finish it. I just can't get through them. It's just not right, games are meant to be third person.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

W>C said:


> MASS EFFECT


Congrats on changing your avatar for the first time in 2 years :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Even though it's the same person.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

It's better than having some jobbers as your sig/avy 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Sucks :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Has a banner of the most talented man on the WWE roster.


One of the few things we actually agree on


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it's hard to disagree on that. He's just so much better than everyone else that it REALLY sticks out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should know that Left 4 Dead checks off both boxes on my DO NOT WANT list. It's first person view, and it's about zombies.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd play it.
> 
> Then again, I tried Bulletstorm and that's an FPS, but like most FPS's, I didn't finish it. I just can't get through them. It's just not right, games are meant to be third person.


no


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is a TNA Legend


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Stratus said:


> CM Sucks :side:


Or Randy Orton's bitch at WM, both nicknames are fitting :side:

I like Punk but boy does the IWC kiss his ass too much, what will the reaction be when he gets RKO'd at WM? :cuss:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, it's hard to disagree on that. He's just so much better than everyone else that it REALLY sticks out.


So true, its a shame he gets jobbed out to guys like Rey Mysterio & soon Randy Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I like Punk but boy does the IWC kiss his ass too much


Don't hate that he's so good that everybody's forced into marking for him. Superiority has to be recognized. This type of "Punk gets praised too much" mentality is exactly what leads some lesser minds into marking for mediocre drones like Sheamus to rebel against the general consensus.



Eveny Screwd said:


> no


That's what I say to myself every time I see you around.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Pyro should go off when he posts *Get the pun?* LOL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow that was bad.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Knows I know that was corny :$


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> This type of "Punk gets praised too much" mentality is exactly what leads some lesser minds into marking for mediocre drones like Sheamus to rebel against the general consensus.


What if your a fan of both? :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, at least you've got your priorities straight and know that Punk is his superior.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Don't hate that he's so good that everybody's forced into marking for him. Superiority has to be recognized. This type of "Punk gets praised too much" mentality is exactly what leads some lesser minds into marking for mediocre drones like Sheamus to rebel against the general consensus.


I like Sheamus as well, but WWE has fucked up his character....he's been relegated to a jobber status atm. Punk might be better on the mic and in the ring, but he's far from being superior to any other heels in wrestling. He normally says the same damn thing every week "FAITH!!" or "I'M STRAIGHTEDGE, FOLLOW ME!!"


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InstantClassic2.0 said:


> Punk might be better on the mic and in the ring, but he's far from being superior to any other heels in wrestling. He normally says the same damn thing every week "FAITH!!" or "I'M STRAIGHTEDGE, FOLLOW ME!!"


Newsflash, they ALL say the same things. Alberto Del Rio has gotten repetitive to the point where I can practically recite what he's gonna say before he even says it. Same with The Miz and others. Wrestling is based on a routine that's memorized and perfected, that's what's always been done. And at least CM Punk actually HAS changed routines, unlike them.

Putting other heels on his level is just poor judgment, and that may sound harsh to them but too bad, he's the master right now. Nobody else can do so much with a simple facial expression, with the way he delivers a sentence on the mic, with the way he portrays his character. Nobody else has such precise control over all their mannerisms and actions, everything he does is calculated to be on point, he's like a method actor in wrestling. This is why so many people take notice of him, he makes you take notice.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I've never been a fan of Punk, Mostly because I have good taste in fav wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's amazing how you can never defend that statement.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for killing the thread Wrex, you fucking cunt.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ASSHOLE U.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HEY! Only I get to call myself names.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

~______________~


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i just bought WrestleMania 21 (Y)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i hope the Kings move to Anaheim.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually tolerates AssCole.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AssCole? 

Michael Cole, or as the heel version of him is known, Michael Troll, happens to be one of the funniest men on television right now. And I quote...you better recognize, bitch.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> AssCole?
> 
> Michael Cole, or as the heel version of him is known, Michael Troll, happens to be one of the funniest men on television right now. And I quote...you better recognize, bitch.


He is a non wrestling guy on a wrestling show, his job is to get the wrestlers over or help backstage or the ring crew. He doesnt do any that, he only goes into business for himself every time he opens his mouth, so he needs to go. Its one thing to laugh at a guy who is just a hoot and laughing at a guy who's being a exploitive nuisence


*I prefer the term "Ass Miner" *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

acracker said:


> He is a non wrestling guy on a wrestling show, his job is to get the wrestlers over or help backstage or the ring crew. He doesnt do any that, he only goes into business for himself every time he opens his mouth, so he needs to go. Its one thing to laugh at a guy who is just a hoot and laughing at a guy who's being a exploitive nuisence
> 
> 
> *I prefer the term "Ass Miner" *


Whatever, he's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNK.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, 9 AM since this has been active?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice new sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks. 

Must have been watching Futurama recently.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha. Yep. Netflix has been influencing my locations on here recently. Might change it now since I'm on the Scrubs seasons.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I can't get into Scrubs. Everybody except Cox and Kelso are completely unfunny, it's a typical bush league network comedy. No humor, no creativity, just predictable and boring.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

G.I. MOTHERFUCKING JOE!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM PUNK!

The sand effect on his arms in that banner is interesting. Weird, but interesting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why the hell do you always laugh at everything that's not funny? Are you retarded or something?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

why are you always bitter?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bitter old man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Should know i hope the Kings move to Anaheim.


NO!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnwJUaZg2TE&feature=related


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its been ages since I was last here yet my latest post is like a couple pages ago. haha. *


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

great avatar. edge looks like enjoying his ride. lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Greater avatar, best in the world at what he does.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

His book just went to #9 of the best sellers list.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good for him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I should be getting it from the library sooner or later.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

No Barns and Nobles where you live?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a crazy amount of red rep. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/140214-chaos.html


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

his custom title under his name is probably justifies the red reps lol.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Also when you go over someones rep bar it says the what area their rep is in. His just says his username.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

if you get to a certain point it will say "___ is better than you"


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. The one before that is post in tell the truth. And rep is username is being a bitch and username wants to be banned.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Hiplop™ said:


> if you get to a certain point it will say "___ is better than you"


But I'm already better than you so how does that work? 8*D


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Is Winning?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Styles > Lee.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

your sig is way over the limits


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

how do you know?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Has good tastes in wrestlers.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> how do you know?


The limit is 700,000 bytes. Yours is over 1 million.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

oh. need to get hold of some gif making freewares.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Jericho is the best heel ever. I would disagree, even though I like him.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Likes 2 of the 4 in sig. ADR and Wade. Punk is the best heel in any wrestling atm, i give you that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Punk and ADR are awesome atm. I wish ADR was facing Christian at Mania for the title instead of Edge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So do I. Christian deserves a reign and I'm completely tired of Edge. He hasn't been interesting for the last 5 years.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Should know Vickie Guererro is the greatest heel in all of wrestling!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that getting booed to hell for not being able to act doesn't make you a great heel.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

#WINNING


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

MILEY CLEAVAGE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that now that Ziggler's on Raw, that pretty much leaves Barrett unopposed to win SmackDown's MITB in July. Only other threats are Kofi who won't win it because he's black and Mcintyre. Hopefully they do the right thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Should know that Miz did great tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He always does great. He's a cut above Cena and Rock and this childish war of words they're having.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Pyro don't you know Rock would lay the Smackdown on Miz...via sattelite.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, there's no doubt he'd try. And then when he tries to be funny and he's not, and anyone calls him out on not being funny, out will come the Rock brigade to bash the fuck out of them like a bunch of oversensitive babies.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah some Rock marks are annoying, I'm a big Rock fan but him never ever being there is starting to annoy th shit out of me. Cena's raps about him may be lame but he is telling the truth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena's raps are gems compared to the turds the Rock is coming up with. The Rock went on Twitter after the show, and, I swear to GOD, THIS is what he came up with:



Dwayne the moron Johnson said:


> Wow can The People's Champ and THE MILLIONS recover from that devastating Dr.Seuss "final KO blow"? CENA = HOT SHAVED BARNEY ANUS GARBAGE..


Hot. Shaved. Barney. Anus. Garbage.

Take your time to digest these words and really let them sink in.

This man is the most popular person in the wrestling business. THIS idiot. This juvenile, worthless, blabbering idiot. Somebody fucking shoot me. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Probably marked for JBL's return and was then thoroughly disappointed, though I know you love Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was kinda disappointed, lol. You know, they're BOTH my #1 favourite (I do think Austin is THE greatest of all time, but I enjoy JBL just as much). They're tied, there's nobody I enjoy more than either one of them, but, we see so much more of Austin, that it just would've been nice to get JBL on for WrestleMania. However, I can't complain. I was shocked he was even there, I'm just glad I got to see him return. It was worth it just to see him announced. When Michael Cole announced him, I legit started running around and going crazy. I was so happy to see him, I was like a little kid again. :$


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should know that now that Ziggler's on Raw, that pretty much leaves Barrett unopposed to win SmackDown's MITB in July. Only other threats are *Kofi who won't win it because he's black *and Mcintyre. Hopefully they do the right thing.


:lmao

fair assessment of wwe's booking.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is from Wisconsin.

Edit: There is a Parts Unknown in Wisconsin.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

^ is not a fan of Orton.

// i'm a kennedy mark. that's where my association with WI ends.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

WI?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

wisconsin.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Liverpool fan.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

has a kickass avy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a much better one.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Knows JBL = Greatness


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Stunner *


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i will whack layla 24/6. one day off to whack other ladies.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I'm getting a database error when I try to send a PM.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I got the same thing not to long ago while trying to enter the site.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

^Exactly 5000 posts!!!


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Was also left off of this year's Rantsamania, I challenge you to a match at next year's Rantsamania that way we both make the card. Accept Hotdiggity?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Is my hero.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder if Hiplop will ever come back in this thread.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh my god fantasy baseball draft starts in 30 mins!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

you should give Fantasy Wrestling drafts a try, they're really fun


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUN


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Has a blonde fetish.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Has deflection issues concerning substance abuse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Has alot of quotes in his sig.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

no ****e, Sherf***


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

acracker said:


> Has deflection issues concerning substance abuse


Que?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*AYT..*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who is that ?*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/542159-irina-shayk-launches-xti-collection-madrid.html


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh she is hot, so is she an actor or a model ?*


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

back at chya


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

well, out with it the both of yous


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

for real.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm eating Doritos Cheeseburger flavoured chips. 

No, I did not make that up. Doritos actually have chips that taste like a cheeseburger.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^ Really? What the hell :lmao. Does it even taste any good


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

^They're by no means great. They have an odd charcoal taste to them that's a little off setting. I actually enjoyed em. A lot of the people I work with can't stand them though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, they're pretty good.

I don't taste anything odd about them, maybe it's me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want some


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Should know I want some of what's in his sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I'm enjoying my avatar quite a bit.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know the Miz's Rock Bottom was funny looking.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah Miz's Rock Bottom looked really off for some reason, Rock doesn't do it like that at all.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Miz has really been owning Cena these last couple weeks. Anyone think Rock will influence the outcome of their match at mania?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i felt like RAW was pretty great this week.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Scamp said:


> Miz has really been owning Cena these last couple weeks. *Anyone think Rock will influence the outcome of their match at mania?*


*I believe so.*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

If Miz retained that would be awesome, or the Rock pulling a Hogan.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I hope not and i don't see it too.

But honestly, Miz needs to win that match more than Cena indeed.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck the both of them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Should know the Miz's Rock Bottom was funny looking.





Don Draper said:


> Yeah Miz's Rock Bottom looked really off for some reason, Rock doesn't do it like that at all.


Yeah, I agree. He didn't pull the move off very well, but I don't think he's ever done it before. The Rock didn't exactly pull off a very good Stone Cold Stunner either.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Pyro*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Layla


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ugly*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

sexy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SUAREZ


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Latina


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Out *


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Richest WrestlingForum member.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

most in dept


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

John Marston said:


> Richest WrestlingForum member.


*Which means absoultely nothing :$*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beauty


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Melina fan.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bugtista*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Some Medo guy.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

PK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

:sex


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mmmm, yeah. I'm hungry.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Drunk ?*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Should know that I am very pleased with the name WWE has picked to replace Fatal 4 Way


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Which is ?*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's called Capital Punishment, thanks for the rep Medo  Unfortunatly I can't send you rep, cause I gotta spread some


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*ohh that is kinda wierd name but i like it 

No worry buddy  *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I just hope that PPV doesn't have a gimmick behind it. Thats the last thing we need.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't think of any gimmick whatsoever for a PPV of that name.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should download the Mortal Kombat 9 demo.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should download the Mortal Kombat 9 demo.


Is it still for Playstation plus members?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA GIF


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Your girl there was like the one in my very first sex dream


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> It's called Capital Punishment


Not a huge fan of the name. But as ling as it's not a gimmick ppv I'll be ok with it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should download the Mortal Kombat 9 demo.


I would but my download speed on my PS3 is incredibly slow. I can't figure out why.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Whenever I download something on Xbox live or PSN I do it at night when I'm sleep.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I went to download the Dragon Age 2 demo when it came out and it said 387 minutes remaining. Fuck that. That's a good idea of starting the download and going to sleep and then have the system turn off automatically when it's finished.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea that's what I do, just seems better. 

And after playing the MK demo, I definitely can't wait for it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Over the past 5 years or so I have got bored with the whole fighting genre. I'll probably give MK a shot though; looks interesting.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i finally got Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Should know I am getting better @ NHL 2K11, but I still suck if you know what i mean.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i didnt know Tinie Tempah was black  i thought he was the guy playing the piano.

No NHL11?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

InYourFace said:


> Should know i finally got Batman Arkham Asylum


Great Decision. It's one of my favorite games. Looking forward to Arkham City.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice sig Quote.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What's Catbox?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> nice sig Quote.


Thanks. And congrats on becoming a mode on WC



ADR LaVey said:


> What's Catbox?


Someone spelled it wrong once and everyone started calling it that.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

John Marston said:


> Someone spelled it wrong once and everyone started calling it that.


I see. I never used it before.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

female wrestling Gif God.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gotta get high the second he wakes up. Or whichever rapper he stole that line from does.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is using the avatar I made him.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Kitana avatar. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that I hate Kitana. She's one of my least favourite MK characters. Mileena is one of my favourites, though. It is a nice avatar, anyway. Didn't know there was enough footage of her from MK9 around.

And yes, this Archer avatar is pretty great, ADR.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Gotta get high the second he wakes up. Or whichever rapper he stole that line from does.


I stole the line from Rick Ross


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Dead thread.....so I shall inject it with some much needed Hendricks/Brie/Jones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just finished watching the pilot episode of The Borgias. It doesn't air until April 3'rd but there's already a link of it available (high quality) and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know Metalocalypse is coming back for a 4th season


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I've never seen it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Should damn well know better.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should know I've never seen it.


Should watch it since it involves metal.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

IYF


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Its on! Hawks/Ducks Saturday night!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT IS GONNA GET REAL~!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

GETZLAF VS TOEWS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Should watch it since it involves metal.


Good metal like Iron Maiden/Metallica/Motorhead/Iced Earth/Dio/Ozzy or the shit you listen to with a bunch of retards making random noises and growling into a microphone like they're trying to clear bile out of their throat?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

How do you feel about Power Glove?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Good metal like Iron Maiden/Metallica/Motorhead/Iced Earth/Dio/Ozzy or the shit you listen to with a bunch of retards making random noises and growling into a microphone like they're trying to clear bile out of their throat?


You be the judge


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Marston said:


> How do you feel about Power Glove?


Don't know who they are.



InYourFace said:


> You be the judge


...And that confirms it's the shit type. I'll pass on this show.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Don't know who they are.


They make metal versions of old game and show themes. Like Mario and Pokemon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I heard their Tetris and Batman themes. Pretty cool.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

checxk out Brental Floss's renditions


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Awww. Got red rep from BK because of my sig.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Has great taste in wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know that Kane just did Santino's trumpet victory dance. :lmao fpalm fpalm What a fail.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

at this point he should get the crap out of there and retire asap


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe not retire, but he needs to get away from Big Show, Kozlov and Santino.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Is recommened Cherry Pie Filling mixed with greek style yogurt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YUM


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Should know I own a Blackhawks jersey even though I'm not a Hockey fan. I got it a few years ago as a gift.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

isnt alone, i knew someone who owned a Miami Dolphins cap and another guy owning a Raiders Cap, although im sure they had never watched the sport in their lives


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

They probably just liked the way the logo looked.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

acracker said:


> at this point he should get the crap out of there and retire asap


Taker should retire before Kane, atleast he can stay healthy.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

one look at the sig suggests that you follow that philosphy yourself


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kane still looks like he has a few years left in him. Taker does not.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad i got someone with some common sense in here.

So ADR you think Miz has a chance to retain with all this Rock stuff going around?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I think he will retain the title this Sunday. I wouldn't be surprised if the Rock costs Cena the title somehow at WrestleMania after Cena gave him the AA on Raw last night.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

how about ths fore common snese, KANE IS DONE, KANE IS STALE, KANE HAS NOTHING LEFT TO CONTRIBUTE, HIS PASSION IS NOT THERE, HE IS A JOBBER, THE ONLY PEOPLE WHO ATTEND HIS CONCERTS INSTEAD OF GOING CRAZY SHAKE THEIR HEADS THAT HOW MUCH HE HAS FALLEN, KANE PLEASE GET OUT BEFORE YOU LOSE MORE DIGNITY THAN YOU ALREADY HAVE, and thats a rap


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

When did we start allowing trolls in this thread?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> Kane still looks like he has a few years left in him. Taker does not.


Agreed, Kane still is very mobile in the ring and can wrestle many dates...Taker seems like he could get an injury at this point in his career by just walking to the ring!

Taker will make it to 20-0 then retire, Kane might just hang it up soon as well.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The guy just needs to retire, everyone is just sick of him, i know i am.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Woogie Boogie NiGas!

WOOGIE BOOGIE! *


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

thats what ive been trying to tell these pillacks! not you the guy above you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just put my entire points score on Taker at WM.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Is soon going to be a rich man.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

HHH is going to bury Taker @ mania. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Triple H buries Undertaker, he'll just get out of the ground and win. There ain't no grave can hold his body down.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Cleaned Up, in on the action and all that rubbish


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Should know I just put my entire points score on Taker at WM.


Why? it's 1/3 odds. So you only win a third of what you bet.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

above me yet below me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

forget that game dude, i recommend this http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/566150


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

The Wrestlemania betting is so confusing. No matter who you bet on in any match you will either lose credits. Or get back the same amount.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Should know that I'm downloading Wrestlemania.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Maryse :yum:

You watched it HBK?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I finally beat this horrible game. I only used Q and P. And managed to push the hurdle from 50 meters to about 72.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

John Marston said:


> The Wrestlemania betting is so confusing. No matter who you bet on in any match you will either lose credits. Or get back the same amount.



I know. I thought I was going to break even but I ended up losing 13 trillion.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Who did you bet on?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

25 trillion on Lawler
25 trillion on Snooki
1 trillion on Miz
500 billion on everything else.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's why you gotta pay attention to the odds.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i got a brand new banner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Great banner man*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should have a Punk banner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Not a big fan of Punk but i don't mind him.*


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

would be loved by me forever if you help get his great thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/518131-hardcore-title-game.html rolling again


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

nice sig iyf


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

acracker said:


> would be loved by me forever if you help get his great thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/518131-hardcore-title-game.html rolling again


That thread has been done so many times before.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

STALKER said:


> nice sig iyf


I know, i got great taste


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

is stealing my thunder


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

really.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Misses Larry Sweeney


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Is still using the avatar I made him.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should know i plan using it for awhile.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

will be watching the NFL playoffs.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't you mean NHL?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yes, my bad when I was typing that I was on the NFL website seeing if anything new has happening about the lockout.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Ah. I'll be watching the playoffs. My team The Maple Leafs always are gone by then. But I live in Virginia, so it's fun to make fun of the Capitals fans when they bomb.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Avy looks HUGE!! :shocked:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Its the same size as yours.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a nice sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what do you guys think about my sig?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

very creative


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Has the greatest woman's basketball player I've ever seen in her sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is above me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

has a very nice sig.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Celebrates forum anniversary this month.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Likes the WNBA


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:hmm:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lives in a nation under Punk.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

should know at first glance i thought it was Amy Winehouse in his siggy...I seriously don't know why I thought that. :no:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Probably hopes the ATL Hawks beat the Bulls.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How dare you use Amy Winehouse in the same sentence as my celeb wife "shakes fist"


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro's probably freaking out right now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So excited for Christian, i will be buying this show just for him.

Orton going over Punk AGAIN is just fucking ridiculous.

How pathetic is Kofi Kingston :lmao :lmao they never have anything to do with him so they stick the mid card title on him ONCE AGAIN, man hes pathetic, although the fact that Kofi pinned Sheamus disgusts me.

Very upset "the age of awesome" is over for another Cena run, i mean does the guy really need the belt anymore? jeez.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i agree


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

With what part? 

Oh and i forgot that Kofi won in a tables match :$


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1 & 2 don't care about 3 & 4


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

You should care about it all


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i don't care about Kofi, Cena or Miz.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Might watch the NBA since he seems to like a lot of American sports.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I was pretty excited to watch Smackdown. Until I read the spoilers. Now I probably won't watch that B.S.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I never read the spoilers for SD! but this was almost impossible to avoid seeing something about unless you stay off the forums all together.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I usually do read them since I am either not home on Fiday, or I forget to watch. But This week's I'm going to miss purposely.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't read the full spoilers so I'm going to watch it for the rest of the show.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

BIGGIE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit DON, have not seen you in sometime.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah I haven't been posting a lot lately but Dick Whitman is back!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's my birthday today, so Hiplop and all of you guys....remember to say "_13_ year old" in the age jokes for the next year.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

<3


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Who do you have winning the playoffs?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NHL: Bruins
NBA: Heat

you.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

NBA: I don't know, I don't watch basket ball
NHL: Vancouver. Detroit if they make it to the next round.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who the fuck is St. John Allerdyce? ~_~ (I mean the guy in your name, not you, Josh)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyro_(comics)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh.

Kinda sucks that me and a Marvel character share names. DC has always been the good company.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GAME OF MOTHERFUCKING THRONES


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU WIN OR YOU MOTHERFUCKING DIE

I just went out and bought the first book today. I don't like reading but I occassionally buy books if they're based off a show or video game I like. I have all the Mass Effect books, I will collect all the A Song Of Ice And Fire books. I don't know how many years it will take me to actually fucking read it :$, but I picked it up anyway and I'll try to get through it asap.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Oh.
> 
> Kinda sucks that me and a Marvel character share names. DC has always been the good company.


Yeah. It wasn't a reference to you or anything. Just the best name that came to mind that would be considered a modification.



NasJayz said:


> NasJayz


Has a terrible sig/avy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has no clue what talent is.

Oh well, you still can't block out that Christian won the title, for however long he held it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao. Nice one Nas.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What's so funny about posting a god damn baby picture? I'm not upset whatsoever, so the implication means jack shit.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

should be ashamed of yourself urdnot you just got owned by nasjayz


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I just hope this leads to Christian getting the title back.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^Me too. And I think he will.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I disagree. Randy Orton is the new face of Smackdown, he isn't getting no cookie cutter title reign.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think he's gonna get it 3 days haha. Vinces like Orton. I was thinking it 2 or 3 ppvs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thinks Christian will get the world title back.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybach Music


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha. First thing I see when I open the forum is why was my hitler thread closed.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HITLER!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Invisible post.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Above me is JoshTM and he is still awful no matter what he changes his awful names too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW


----------



## pjbottoms (May 14, 2011)

The poster above me has a signature that makes me think of unicorns... Just sayin.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Rick Ross always makes me think of that stand up comedian on GTAIV


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HUSTLIN'


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Psn is finally back up.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally, how long was that actually down for?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

About a month or two I think. I don't play online too often so I wasn't one of the people counting the days till it cam back haha.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I only use it to download demos tbh, live's better for gaming. Still it's good news at least


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's still down. It was just an update.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah well, not that big a deal I guess.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

PS3 - It only does everything


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They updated it and it's STILL down? fpalm These fucking cunts.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> They updated it and it's STILL down? fpalm These fucking cunts.


Yeah that makes no sense to me. It almost seems like they were trying to fuck with people by making it seem like they were back up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd totally switch to being 360 exclusive because of this bullshit, if it weren't for the fact that it's a completely inferior gaming system and you have to pay to get any benefit out of their online system. (And if I didn't have a large Blu Ray collection :$)


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I tend to use 360 for online and PS3 for single player games. 360 only deserves to be paid for because in terms of letting you communicate with others it's FAR better. I swear if Sony put a tiny bit more work into their online communication I'd definitely become PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

If I wasn't getting a Xbox next month I would be considering switching.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I don't care about communicating with others, so that's a moot point for me. The fact that PSN is free, I had their previous system, the PS2, I find the controller vastly more comfortable, it's more advanced, and it has Blu Ray, among other things like me being a loyal fanboy to the God of War series, all contributes to my huge preference for Sony. I have a 360, but apart from Gears of War, and the superior Mass Effect experience due to the result of having the first game be exclusive to their system, I find it devoid of value. I turn my 360 on MAYBE once a month, IF even that. PS3 is on every day, no exceptions. Not to mention, 360 being so Halo centric annoys me to no end. I can't stand first person shooters.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

If it's the new one it's meant to be a huge improvement. The big gripe with mine is its small memory, hence I bought the PS3 (that and I got a HDtv and wanted to get some blu rays to watch). But the new Xbox model apparently has a huge memory, like 200GB or so compared the the 10 or so I have now


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, I don't care about communicating with others, so that's a moot point for me. The fact that PSN is free, I had their previous system, the PS2, I find the controller vastly more comfortable, it's more advanced, and it has Blu Ray, among other things like me being a loyal fanboy to the God of War series, all contributes to my huge preference for Sony. I have a 360, but apart from Gears of War, and the superior Mass Effect experience due to the result of having the first game be exclusive to their system, I find it devoid of value. Not to mention, 360 being so Halo centric annoys me to no end. I can't stand first person shooters.



I hear you on the FPS, I fucking hate Call of Duty etc. I can stand Gears if its with friends, since I enjoy the visceral side. My major pro of live is playing GTA with friends.
In all honesty though, I only bought a 360 because it came out first and I love Dead Rising. Up till then I'd only ever owned Sony/Nintendo consoles.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*NASJAYZ*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Not all COD games are bad. COD 4 is pretty damn good. I mainly use my PS3 for fighting games and the God Of War series and I could careless about Blu Ray. 360 gets alot of my attention because I love playing games online and it's service is just better than Sony's.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

COD as in the fish?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I appreciate their fan bases, I just can't see the appeal to them if I'm totally honest. If I want a good online game I'll pick up a fighter or something like GTA. I will say I'd rate CoD higher than Halo though, at least in gameplay terms, I despise the Modern Warfare storylines, and storys are a major selling point to me.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

See JoshTm is still being awful.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eighty grand just to see the Jacob go tick tock


----------



## The Fallen Angel (Jun 14, 2005)

Posts some great threads in the Celebrities Forum..


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I miss the original Nexus.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

This thread needs reviving.


----------



## bkkcheesepie (Dec 18, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should check out Game of Thrones.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Game of Thrones is amazing.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It is. I wasn't planning on watching, but I saw some many people with sigs/avys I decided to download them. I'm on episode 8 now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't wait to see your reaction to episode 9 lol.

Good thing you decided to watch THE BEST SHOW ON TELEVISION.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh damn. I didn't think that was actually going to happen. I was expecting him to be saved before they killed him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So was everybody else, lol. That's what happens in a traditional story. As many have learned, A Song Of Ice And Fire is not a traditional story. Honestly, I'm pissed just as much at losing the other 2 major characters we've lost this season as him. GRRM has a bad tendency to kill great characters so that his story is more realistic. In a way, I actually admire that style of writing. It makes things less predictable and more realistic, but it does kill off some great characters. Oh well. His books, and the subsequent show that is adapting them are truly incredible.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

4 if you count Drogo. I loved how he killed Viserys. And the ending of 10 has me hyped for the next season. I was expecting her to die. But that was an awesome twist. But now I'm mad because IMDB is saying season two won't start until April 15, 2012. Hopefully that is wrong.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Should worhsip the maker of my banner.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It's pretty great. I'm working on a request for him now. Hopefully he'll accept it.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I have all the episodes of Game of Thrones recorded. Now my exams are done I'm looking forward to seeing what all the hype's about.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You'll love it.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

It is pretty cool. Pyro, you should check out OZ. It's an old HBO prison show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe later, but right now, I really have no interest in anything but Game of Thrones/A Song Of Ice And Fire. It's taken over my life in a way that's incredibly sad. I should not be this obsessed with anything. It's unhealthy.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

OZ was a good show and when you get a chance you should really watch it


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to see this thread revived for now.

IT NEEDS SOME ALISON BRIE REALLY.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, it doesn't. God damn, she's hideous.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Hideous? Only on Opposite Day.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

King Wrex said:


> No, it doesn't. God damn, she's hideous.












Do you like women Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I do, but I'm very selective, which is why it hurts to look at somebody with such a plain, ugly face.



If that's your idea of beauty then I wouldn't trade eyes with you for a billion dollars.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

She is HOT.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

She's alright. Wouldn't call her ugly or anything but not beautiful either.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

What would you consider hot then Pyro?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Swapping eyes with him would do fuck all. We all have the same basic info entering our body through our eyes - it's how the brain interprets it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Everybody's brain interprets things in the same way, it's just some people pretend otherwise to wind up other people.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA 10/10


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whose the chick in your avy?


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Her name is Rikki Raxx.

Idk her profession though lololol :side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

looks like a skank


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

"X-Men, welcome... to die!"


----------



## gooner1 (Jul 7, 2011)

confused..


----------



## gooner1 (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX1ZD1yn2qE you are now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

dead


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a Marvel Comics fan.


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

Is a Game of Thrones fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should also be one. If you're not, I'd highly advise it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pay your debt, imp.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DubC said:


> Pay your debt, imp.


No. My father won't give me the money and the crown is 6 million in debt. 8*D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Has an awesome new username.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

welcome back


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks. I took a 3-4 month break.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Has one heck of a sig. (Y)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brye when you gonna make me my stephanie mcmahon 2003 gifs.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Stephanie's a MILF.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rather soon.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> Brye when you gonna make me my stephanie mcmahon 2003 gifs.


Why 2003?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

her cleavage was the shit that year, but i would take 2000 and 2001 gifs too.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I should have figured that was the reason.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is flying the lion banner of House Lannister (Y)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My favorite House on the show.  I have one episode left to watch which will most likely be tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Lannisters are by far the best House. They have the best character (Tyrion), the best actor (Charles Dance - Tywin), the best dialogue, and the most power. Nobody compares. 

All the major Houses have their strengths, though. Baratheon's are amazing, Targaryen's are cool. Ironically, since they're the central family, the Starks are my least favourite. I'm a huge Eddard Stark fan, and Jon Snow is cool, and Robb and Arya have moments, but the rest of them are just BLAH. Sansa, Catelyn, Bran and Rickon can all go deepthroat a poisoned dildo. The Martell's are supposed to be pretty awesome, but we haven't been introduced to them yet. I haven't even made it up to the Martell's in the books, and I'm almost done Clash. They've only been mentioned but so far none of them appear directly. They are definately in book 3, because a Martell has one of the biggest, most epic scenes in the series (Yeah, spoilers ). They will be in season 2 as well, because HBO has merchandise for them. If they weren't going to appear, that would obviously be held off on. You should read the books once you've seen the last episode.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I just finished the episode 10 last night; very good. I feel the same way about all the Houses as you do, down to the characters. Tyrion is my favorite character as well. He has some of the best lines on the show.

Shagga, son of Dolf - "How do you want to die Tyrion, son of Tywin."

Tyrion - "In my own bed at the age of 80 with a belly full of wine and a girls mouth wrapped around my cock."

Just one of many favorites.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Still need to watch some Game of Thrones, about 3 episodes in. That said bought the first 3 books and going on holiday tomorrow, so should get through them now I have time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I just finished the episode 10 last night; very good. I feel the same way about all the Houses as you do, down to the characters. Tyrion is my favorite character as well. He has some of the best lines on the show.
> 
> Shagga, son of Dolf - "How do you want to die Tyrion, son of Tywin."
> 
> ...


Awesome. 

I think my favourite line was between Jaime and Viserys though:

Jaime: "What's the line? The King shits, and...the Hand wipes." 

Viserys: "We go home with an army. With Khal Drogo's army. I would let his whole tribe fuck you, all 40 thousand men and their horses too, if that's what it took."

I was fucking ROLLING. This is one of the most quotable shows ever and Tyrion has some amazingly hilarious lines he says to Cersei when he goes to Kings Landing in book 2.



Shepard said:


> Still need to watch some Game of Thrones, about 3 episodes in. That said bought the first 3 books and going on holiday tomorrow, so should get through them now I have time.


It gets better and better as it goes.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao That line was awesome too. 

I wish I would have watched the show week to week instead of cramming all 10 episodes into a weeks time. I didn't have much of a choice since they're going to expire from HBO "On Demand" this Monday. I haven't read any of the books yet but plan to start soon.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I did the same. I saw all the Game of Thrones avys/sigs and thoguh I'd check it out. I'll probably read the books since I don't want to wait until next year to find out what happens next.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I have just hit 50 thousand posts. That was the milestone I wanted to hit, so as such, I will now be quietly retiring from the forums. I want to thank everyone, whether I like you or not for giving me some good discussions and moments over the years. Bye.
































































Did you fall for that? I ain't going nowhere.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I only need 48,391 to catch up :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jason still posts in this thread *


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

James


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Stalker....


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

How the hell does this thing work???


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Rising said:


> Stalker....


Rising


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Remembered who I was.  Kick ass. I cant remember the last time I was really fully here.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hey guys*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Medo!! My dude, it is good to know you are still around here *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> How the hell does this thing work???


It doesn't anymore. It started out as you having to say something about the person above you, but it's gradually deteriorated into a discussion thread.

Unfortunately, most of the discussion is shit because half the posters only want to discuss divas for some ridiculous reason.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Medo!! My dude, it is good to know you are still around here *


*Sup James ?

Yea it's been a while  *


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone Here??


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*People tell me I am not all there.*


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Is a jobber.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Just found out JBL got a Youtube channel. The only thing that will make that better is if he verbally buries someone, which we all know he is capable of doing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I subscribed as soon as I found out.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Same. It's cool to see him keep in touch with the fans through his Facebook and now his Youtube. Glad to see him enjoying his retirement as well and not clinging onto the business like so many others, although I would love to see him make occasional appearances like the one he made a couple of weeks before Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

go away JoshTM.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Jason still posts in this thread *


From time to time. 

How have you been?


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

AvengerArrowArrowArrowArrowArrow

or perhaps, AvengerTriangleTriangleTriangleTriangleTriangle


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

he'll change his name again now, he constantly changes it in hope people will forget who he is and get a fresh shot at being a moderator. it's his dream.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm guessing you're talking about Pyro? :lmao

This thread seems to be always dead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, he was talking about Josh. And I want nothing to do with modding again, it's just extra work for no reward.

I change my name because name changes are awesome.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IMP


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a nice sig.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Are Strtatus and swaagg still around ?*


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Username means fear in Portuguese.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Are Strtatus and swaagg still around ?*


I have seen post here recently and stratus post at the other place.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The other place? :hmm:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Aww. They took all my credits. They had so much worth.

Edit: woo hoo. I have 2.32
now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

(Y)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

BUMPING THIS THREAD, ALISON BRIE STYLE.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*You should be banned for that rep comment you said 


*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Medo


----------



## The Phenominal One (Feb 19, 2005)

Last posted in this thread yesterday...


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow nowdays this thread is so silent , whats up stalker ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know that his user name was what I originally requested before editing it to Avenger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tried to steal my IMP. Not happenin' bro.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe in November I should change my name to Pyro™


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Should know that his username is very annoying to look at and the arrows are very pointless.


----------



## GoGettem (Mar 26, 2011)

is correct


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Should Know I do get it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

He get's it.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Has the second best sig on this forum, First being mine.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WH-H-WHAMMY!!!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I feel for you since your two favourite Divas aren't in WWE any more.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I only watch the divas if Beth is on my screen.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie Rules 8*D*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should know I just got my Best In The World shirt that I've been waiting for a month. 

Now I know how you feel every time Orton buries somebody.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't like you.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok? 

Not sure why. Whatever...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was random :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Funny Though.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok?
> 
> Not sure why. Whatever...


:lmao

*I wa just joking with you man *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sarcasm isn't so easy without emoticons or obvious wordplay. 

My mistake.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Should Know I absolutely hate Tennis!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fun to play though.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't mind it bro.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I never played Tennis but I do watch if Serena or Sharapova is playing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should know I just got my Best In The World shirt that I've been waiting for a month.
> 
> Now I know how you feel every time Orton buries somebody.


Is it the best shirt in the world?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is at least until the next shirt comes out that I really want.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh how true that comment is.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

With all due respect to Punk, every time I hear "best in the world" I think of Jericho. I hope he returns soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah when I first saw Pyro say that I thought he was talking about Jericho until a couple seconds later I remembered that it was Punk's shirt.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

ADR I don't think you've ever had a bad sig, Dat Ass!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Should know I'm at Game Stop for Arkham City release.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

The Dude said:


> Should know I'm at Game Stop for Arkham City release.


should know that i know that you're still JoshTM and therefore still a moron.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE CAIN TRAIN


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

TITS!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Knows Penguins > Ducks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Blackhawks and ower shitty powerplay all day


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Toronto Maple Leafs and their 13 Stanley Cups.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

:side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sup Stratus?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nm just stoppin by to say hello to everyone on here. you?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm good. It's has been while since I've seen you post man.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, just been really busy lately, I think it's been atleast a year since i posted here lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn a year? :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's been a while...*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Referencing a Staind song :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*A Metalhead.*


----------



## AndyEmm (May 10, 2007)

Blooooooarskayblue.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

should watch this 



 Hulk Hogan at 0:49


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

THIS THREAD NEEDS SOME LIFE!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:suarez2


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I guess it didnt get the life


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:Cornette


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> I guess it didnt get the life


I guess not.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*How are you guys ?*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey medo, I'm great. You?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am good man, what's up with you lately ? *


----------

